# Erfahrungen mit Formula Selva 170mm 650b Boost



## poschy (2. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin zurzeit auf der suche nach dem richtigen Enduro für mich und bin dabei auf das Propain Tyee comp gestoßen.
Dieses hat ein paar Komponenten von Formula unter anderem auch die Formula Selva 170mm Boost Federgabel.
Ich hab dazu im Forum jetzt noch nichts gefunden.
Interessieren würde mich die allgemeine Performance der Gabel, die Genauigkeit und Handhabung der Einstellmöglichkeiten und die Haltbarkeit und Serviceleistungen mit Preisen bzw. Anleitungen für einen Service in Eigeninitiative im Vergleich zu Rockshox Yari/Lyrik, Manitou Mattoc Pro oder ähnlichen Modelen anderer Hersteller.

Ich will mit der Gabel bzw. dem Rad im Up- sowie Downhill nicht ins Schwitzen kommen und nicht zu viele zicken machen und einfach gut funktionieren und zuverlässig sein.

Danke schon vorab für die Antworten.


----------



## MichiP (2. August 2017)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/formula-thirtyfive-27-5.772815/


sind "identisch" außer Boost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baharott (7. September 2017)

Ich kann nicht meckern, habe die seit 3 Wochen in Gebrauch und sie ist ein Traum!!

Gern PN für weitere Infos


----------



## hans7 (20. September 2017)

Kann jemand was zum Vergleich mit der Lyrik sagen? Zwischen den beiden schwanke ich gerade. Die 35er ist nicht ganz zu vergleichen, da die Selva ein ganz anderes Casting hat.


----------



## Xyz79 (23. September 2017)

Kurze Frage. 
Fahre seit ein paar Tagen die selva. 
Allerdings komme ich bei 50 psi und 75kg auf 25 % sag. Fahrt ihr auch weniger Luftdruck als in der Tabelle angegeben?


----------



## poschy (27. September 2017)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten...
habe mir inzwischen dann doch was gebrauchtes aus dem Bikemarkt geschnappt.

Vielleicht findet ja irgendwann mal eine Selva den weg zu mir ^^.

@Baharott: Richtig geiler Hobel den du hast


----------



## hans7 (27. September 2017)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/komponen...17-enduro-federgabeln/a37289-page3.html#start

Ein Test in der Bike

Ich schwanke auch gerade zw. Lyrik und Selva


----------



## Joey12345 (27. September 2017)

hans7 schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zum Vergleich mit der Lyrik sagen? Zwischen den beiden schwanke ich gerade. Die 35er ist nicht ganz zu vergleichen, da die Selva ein ganz anderes Casting hat.


Werd ich bald machen können.
Hab bisher die Lyrik und ab Freitag die Formula, dann kann ich übers we mal einen Vergleich machen


----------



## hans7 (27. September 2017)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Werd ich bald machen können.
> Hab bisher die Lyrik und ab Freitag die Formula, dann kann ich übers we mal einen Vergleich machen



Das wäre echt super, da man bisher noch nicht richtig viel Tests bzw. Erfahrungen lesen kann. Was man sagen kann, ist wohl bei fast allen Test, dass sie auf jeden Fall ganz oben mitspielt. In dem Bike Test liegt sie wohl etwas hinter den Platzhirschen, aber bei der Bike bin ich kritisch.

Hier auch noch Mal ne Sammlung was ich so im Netz gefunden habe:

https://www.mtb-mag.com/en/first-ride-the-new-formula-selva-fork/
https://www.mtb-mag.com/en/tested-formula-selva-fork/
Bei der Freeride hat sich super abgeschnitten und auch bei der
WorldofMountainbike


----------



## hulster (30. September 2017)

hans7 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-magazin.de/komponen...17-enduro-federgabeln/a37289-page3.html#start
> 
> Ein Test in der Bike
> 
> Ich schwanke auch gerade zw. Lyrik und Selva



Lyrik und Selva werden sich im Prinzip nicht viel tun. Der wichtige Aspekt ist ein anderer. Mit der Selva hast du ab Werk mehr Tuning Möglichkeiten wenn du nicht im Gewichtsdurchschnitt liegst. Ne RS funktioniert halt solange gut, wie du ca. 80kg wiegst. Liegst du stark außerhalb reichen Token alleine halt nicht, wird aber gerne so suggeriert. Die Dämpfung muss halt auch angepasst werden und da geht bei der Lyrik nicht viel. Davon ab ist mir Formula sympathischer. RS verdient sich mit seinen Komponenten dumm und dämlich, bei der Massenproduktion und dem einfachen Aufbau.


----------



## Hillcruiser (24. Oktober 2017)

any News? Schwanke auch gerade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey12345 (24. Oktober 2017)

Konnte die Selva jetzt ein paar Tage gegen die Lyrik testen. 
Und meine Empfehlung geht ganz klar an die Selva. 

Die Gabel funktioniert schon ab Werk ziemlich gut, auch wenn man sich einmal etwas Zeit fürs Setup nehmen sollte. 
Die Luftdruckangaben auf dem Casting passen aber ziemlich gut. 
Das merkt man aber recht schnell in welche Richtung es gehen soll, da jeder Einsteller einen sehr großen Einstellbereich hat. 
Die Zugstufe zum Beispiel kann man so langsam einstellen, dass die Gabel fast nicht mehr ausfedert und komplett offen ist die Zugstufe mega schnell. Man kann also wirklich jeden Klick erspüren und wahrnehmen. 

Den einstellbaren Lockout finde ich gerade zum Touren fahren auch sehr praktisch. Da kann man je nach Vorliebe eine 180mm Gabel auch zum tourer machen. 

Das beste an der ganzen Sache ist dann aber das super einfache Austauschen der CTS. (5Min)
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die special CTS für meinen Fahrstil besser passend sind und wirklich guten Support bieten. 
So einfach kann man sonst nirgendwo zwischen völlig unterschiedlichen Druckstufensetups wechseln. 
Das macht echt Freude da unterschiedliche Sachen auszuprobieren ohne jedes mal die Gabel komplett zerlegen zu müssen. 
So schaffts wirklich jeder ein für sich passendes Druckstufen-Setup zu finden. 

Ansprechverhalten ist durch die Stahl Neagtivfeder auch besser als alles was ich bisher gefahren bin. 
Und der Größte unterschied zur Lyrik ist die extrem gut funktionierende Zugstufe. Gabel kommt sauber und schnell aus dem unteren Bereich und hat auch nen sehr schöne Kennlinie. Keine unerwarteten übergänge oder ähnliches.


----------



## SerpentrasD (31. Oktober 2017)

Hi Leute kann mir einer erklären was genau der threshold in der Selva macht und wie man ihn dann einstellt?
Die PDF zur Selva finde ich ziemlich mager, könnte etwas mehr Detail brauchen ansonsten ok aber sieht ziemlich altbacken aus und von einer Firma eher zu erwarten die einen Praktikanten rann gesetzt hat für das Dokument...


----------



## Joey12345 (2. November 2017)

Damit kannst du die "Auslösekraft" des Lockout einstellen. 
Also ab welcher Belastung der Federweg bei geschlossenem Hebel trotzdem freigegeben wird. 
Hab da irgendwo mal ne Zahl für den Einstellbereich von 20 bis 80kg oder so gelesen. Kann mich aber bezüglich dem Wert täuschen und weiß auch nicht mehr wo das war. 

Das Ganze wird mit dem schwarzen Rädchen neben dem Lockout Hebel eingestellt. 
Unabhängig vom Zahlenwert kann man die Auslösung aber wirklich von sehr leichtgängig bis bockhart einstellen. 
Sprich von reiner Uphill-Plattform bis zum unterstützenden "Flowtrailmodus" ist alle möglich


----------



## SerpentrasD (2. November 2017)

Ahja danke daran habe ich schon gedacht das es so funktioniert. Bin bis jetzt jedenfalls begeistert wie die Gabel anspricht und das sie so brutal gesperrt sein kann. Übertrifft meine Fox 36 definitiv und da dachte ich schon das ist krass. Bisher konnte ich auch nicht mal in die nähe des Anschlages kommen selbst nach 5 meter Sprüngen. Auch mega das sie nicht durch den FW rauscht wie meine Fox ohne tokens. Auf meinen Hometrails steht die selva meist nur bis zur Hälfte im FW. Mehr geht mit 30% sag gar nicht. Bin wohl zu lahm haha...

Hast du gleich nach den ersten runden mit der Gabel die ventile geordert? Wie fährst du denn wenn die speziellen CTS besser sind?


----------



## jetzi2002 (7. November 2017)

Hallo miteinander,
werde mir im Frühjahr ein neues Enduro kaufen.
Fahre zurzeit die Fox 36 RC2 aus 2015.
Am neuen Rad hätte ich die Auswahl zwischen Fox 36 und der Formula Selva.
Hat jemand einen Vergleich bzw. zahlt sich der Mehrpreis von ca. 300 Euro der Fox überhaupt aus.

Danke im voraus für die Infos!!


----------



## SerpentrasD (7. November 2017)

jetzi2002 schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> werde mir im Frühjahr ein neues Enduro kaufen.
> Fahre zurzeit die Fox 36 RC2 aus 2015.
> Am neuen Rad hätte ich die Auswahl zwischen Fox 36 und der Formula Selva.
> ...


Bin Die Fomula jetzt nicht lange gefahren aber davor ne 16 Fox 36 im Enduro ein jahr. Finde die Selva muss sich nicht verstecken von dem was ich bisher so gesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JD4YOU (27. November 2017)

Kann jemand Formula Cura und Magura MT7 von der Bremsleistung vergleichen ? Fahre mom. auf meine DH ne Formula RO Oval und finde sie für dh ausreichend ,aber für street hat sie vorne zu wenig Leistung ( bei Stoppies liegt wahr. an dem sehr flachen Lenkwinkels meines Rahmens ) ,jz möchte ich mir auch nächstes Jahr nen Propain Tyee Comp holen und weiß ned ob ich dei cura oder die MT7 nehmen soll ,is ja schon nen "recht" großer Preisunterschied .

Danke schonmal im vorraus !!!

VG Julian


----------



## SwabianBiker (27. November 2017)

JD4YOU schrieb:


> Kann jemand Formula Cura und Magura MT7 von der Bremsleistung vergleichen ? Fahre mom. auf meine DH ne Formula RO Oval und finde sie für dh ausreichend ,aber für street hat sie vorne zu wenig Leistung ( bei Stoppies liegt wahr. an dem sehr flachen Lenkwinkels meines Rahmens ) ,jz möchte ich mir auch nächstes Jahr nen Propain Tyee Comp holen und weiß ned ob ich dei cura oder die MT7 nehmen soll ,is ja schon nen "recht" großer Preisunterschied .
> 
> Danke schonmal im vorraus !!!
> 
> VG Julian


Habe die Cura jetzt seit drei Wochen knapp an meinem Tyee und kann von keiner mangelnden Bremsleistung berichten. Kollege fährt die MT5 und muss sagen sie ist schon ein Anker. Die Cura würde ich deutlich besser als eine Guide R einschätzen aber schwächer als eine MT5. Mein Systemgewicht liegt ungefähr bei 70kg und habe bis jetzt nur hometrails gefahren.


----------



## Alex_Velo (12. Januar 2018)

hab die cura und die selva ex seit ende mai am bike (ca40 tage bikepark, hometrail, zwei wochen finale). bin mit beiden super happy! 

bei der gabel kann ich nur auf so manchen testbericht auf den englischsprachigen seiten verweisen, sie beschreiben die funktion der gabel perfekt! bei meiner selva hat sic nur zu saisonende hin eine leicht knarzende krone/schaft pressung eingestellt. wurde von formula schnell und anstandslos samt service gelöst!

die cura löste bei mir eine XT/MT5 Kombi ab....ich hatte anfangs echt bedenken wie sie sich schlagen würde. aber meine zweifel haben sich in luft aufgelöst! dran schrauben und vergessen! sie beisst zwar nicht ganz so brachial wie XT/MT5 zu, hat aber td genügend power und ist spitzenklasse zu dosieren! der belagverschleiss hat mich auch überrascht, da gibt sie sich sehr genügsam! ich würde nochmal zur cura greifen oder die vierkolben version abwarten!


----------



## SwabianBiker (12. Januar 2018)

Alex_Velo schrieb:


> hab die cura und die selva ex seit ende mai am bike (ca40 tage bikepark, hometrail, zwei wochen finale). bin mit beiden super happy!
> 
> bei der gabel kann ich nur auf so manchen testbericht auf den englischsprachigen seiten verweisen, sie beschreiben die funktion der gabel perfekt! bei meiner selva hat sic nur zu saisonende hin eine leicht knarzende krone/schaft pressung eingestellt. wurde von formula schnell und anstandslos samt service gelöst!
> 
> die cura löste bei mir eine XT/MT5 Kombi ab....ich hatte anfangs echt bedenken wie sie sich schlagen würde. aber meine zweifel haben sich in luft aufgelöst! dran schrauben und vergessen! sie beisst zwar nicht ganz so brachial wie XT/MT5 zu, hat aber td genügend power und ist spitzenklasse zu dosieren! der belagverschleiss hat mich auch überrascht, da gibt sie sich sehr genügsam! ich würde nochmal zur cura greifen oder die vierkolben version abwarten!


Kann ich so nur unterschreiben . Habe meine selva und cura zwar erst knapp 3 Monate im Einsatz muss aber sagen bin vollkommen zufrieden. Ende diese Saison kann ich auch Berichten wie sich die kombo bei enduro rennen und bikeparks schlägt.


----------



## hans7 (2. Februar 2018)

Hab gerade etwas bei Bike components rum gestöbert und dabei gesehen, dass die aktuelle Selva als Auslaufmodell geführt wird? 
Nach bissl Internetrecherche hab ich nichts gefunden, ist da etwa ein Nachfolger angedacht, eventually mit der Nero Technik?


----------



## Werratte (3. Februar 2018)

hans7 schrieb:


> Hab gerade etwas bei Bike components rum gestöbert und dabei gesehen, dass die aktuelle Selva als Auslaufmodell geführt wird?
> Nach bissl Internetrecherche hab ich nichts gefunden, ist da etwa ein Nachfolger angedacht, eventually mit der Nero Technik?


Was ist an der Nero anders?


----------



## hans7 (3. Februar 2018)

3 Kammer Luftsystem, welches wohl richtig gut funktioniert. Hier mehr Details

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/08/28/formula-nero-test/amp/

Gerüchteweise war mal die Frage ob die Technik auch in die anderen Gabeln übernommen wird.


----------



## extreme-tom (3. Februar 2018)

oh, ein formula thread <3 , meine 5 cents:

fahre die cura an 2 bikes und bin hin und weg. kann mich nur den urteilen hier anschliessen: nicht zu bissig (wie eine saint oder mt5), stark genug um mit einer 180er scheibe einen tag lang mit 80kg fahrergewicht zu shutteln und unfassbar gut dosierbar!

zur gabel:
fahre seit mitte 2017 die 35er am trailbike und ins neue enduro kommt nächste woche die selva rein. davor die 36er am enduro und 34er am tralibike gefahren. bei den fox musste die armbanduhr jedes mal vom handgelenk, sonst wurde es blutig nach einem tag in finale  ... ist bei der 35er nicht nötig. 

unfassbar sensibel, fast wie eine lefty. rauscht trotzdem nicht durch den federweg und bietet viel support in der mitte!  freue mich wie bolle auf mehr einstellmöglichkeiten der selva (CTS). nichts gegen fox, aber verstehe nicht wie eine so schlechte gabel wie die vor_2018er 36er so gehyped wird. alleine die tatsache, dass so viele "lösungen"/work_arounds für das furtchbare ansprechen kursieren wie "rad auf dem kopf parken" oder diverse tuning kits von push industries über eine zweite negativ-luftkammer, macht deutlich dass die gabel vom komfort jenseits von gut und böse liegt ;-) ... nicht falsch verstehen, komfort mag einem EWS fahrer nicht wichtig sein, aber ich fahre A kein EWS und B will ich eine schnelle gabe, die auch geil anspricht und viel traktion auf den home-trails bietet...und keine gabel die nur auf "armdicke" hindernisse reagiert ;-)
naja, fox scheint mit der neuen EVOL genau darauf reagiert zu haben. ich gebe der selva trotzdem den vortritt! (alleine schon des lockouts wegen!).

happy trails


----------



## Alex_Velo (4. Februar 2018)

wäre der wahnsinn wenn es auch bei der 35 und der selva kommen würde... 
... die kombination aus dem cts und dem drei  kammersystem würd meiner meinung nach wenige abstimmungswünsche offen lassen!
für manche vl ein wenig aufwendig im setup, aber gibt ja genügend leute die ihre gabeln zu tunern schicken...
 und das ganze dann auch noch mit lockout!


----------



## hans7 (4. Februar 2018)

Also die hat nur die drei Kammern, kein CTS. Frage ist ob CTS und drei Kammern möglich, gewollt, sinnvoll ist. Bzw. ob das für Hobbybiker, und das ist wohl der Großteil von uns, nicht technisches Overkill ist. Ich glaub bei so drei Kammern braucht es schon Federungsverständnis um die korrekt einzustellen, das können viele nicht und zum Schluss heißt dann, die Gabel funktioniert nicht gut. 

Aber wäre interessant zu wissen, evtl. äußert sich ja jemand von Formula davon.
Es gab auch schon mal Gerüchte, dass die Progression nicht mehr über Öl gemanaged werden soll, sondern wie bei den anderen auch über so Plastikspacer wie bei RockShox. Aber ich hab seit längerem keine News diesbezüglich mehr gelesen. Aber lt. allen Reviews scheint die Gabel ganz oben mitzuspielen, warum was verschlechtbessern ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_Velo (4. Februar 2018)

ok, das hab ich bei der nero dann überlesen! ich finde eben durch das cts system ist  es für einen abstimmungsmuffel relativ einfach die gabel in den bereich seiner vorlieben zu bekommen...
und in Zeiten in denen genügend tuner solche oder ähnliche systeme (mrp, luftkappe, awk, irt,... ) zum nachrüsten anbieten,  würde es sinn machen es als topversion anzubieten wenn man einfach gelöst die topcap plus innereien tauscht.

zusammenfassend wärs mit dreidkammern und cts eine einfache und günstige möglichkeit techniknerds und racern eine über einen großen bereich do it yourself abstimmbare gabel zu bieten. die frage ist ob es sich für formula auszahlt!


----------



## Deleted 291825 (5. Februar 2018)

hans7 schrieb:


> Aber wäre interessant zu wissen, evtl. äußert sich ja jemand von Formula davon.
> Es gab auch schon mal Gerüchte....



Dass die SELVA bei BC als "Auslaufartikel geführt wird, liegt daran, dass die SELVA zum aktuellen Produktjahr einen erweiterten Lieferumfang erhalten hat _(zusätzliches CTS + Tool, Top-Cap Tool, zweiter Decalsatz etc...) _und sich hierdurch die interne Bestellnummer ändert.
das Produkt, also die Gabel an sich, bleibt technisch unverändert.

Gerüchte sollte man immer hinterfragen.

edit: die von BC angebotene "Auslaufgabel" enthält nicht den erweiterten Lieferumfang!


----------



## hans7 (5. Februar 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Aufklärung.
Schön zu sehen, das da die CTS und das Werkzeug noch gleich beiliegt.


----------



## extreme-tom (9. Februar 2018)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/proto...he-bike-connection-massa-marittima-italy.html


----------



## SwabianBiker (9. Februar 2018)

extreme-tom schrieb:


> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/proto...he-bike-connection-massa-marittima-italy.html


Ahhhhhhhhhrrr ich möchte kein weiteres Geld ausgeben


----------



## Markus. (16. Februar 2018)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe kann man die aktuelle Gabel auf die Kommende nachrüsten?


----------



## Werratte (16. Februar 2018)

Der Verdacht besteht wohl derzeit.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (17. Februar 2018)

Liebes Forum, 
Es ehrt uns, dass das Interesse an unseren Produkten groß ist und ich gerade mit PN's überhäuft werde, in denen wir nach Infos für das Modelljahr 2019 gefragt werden. 

Wir bitten euch - geduldet euch bis zur Eurobike.
Und vor der nächsten Saison, gibt es etwaige Produkte ohnehin nicht zu erwerben. 

Alle aktuellen Modelle und jeweiliges Zubehör (www.rideformula.com) können über den Fachhand direkt bestellt werden. 

Danke


----------



## MichiP (20. Februar 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> Liebes Forum,
> Es ehrt uns, dass das Interesse an unseren Produkten groß ist und ich gerade mit PN's überhäuft werde, in denen wir nach Infos für das Modelljahr 2019 gefragt werden.
> 
> Wir bitten euch - geduldet euch bis zur Eurobike.
> ...



gibt sicherlich schlimmeres als zufriedene Besitzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 291825 (20. Februar 2018)

MichiP schrieb:


> gibt sicherlich schlimmeres als zufriedene Besitzer



auch das freut uns natürlich zu hören 
weiterhin viel Spaß mit deiner Selva und einen guten Start in die Saison


----------



## Werratte (20. Februar 2018)

Der Thread hat schon 2 Seiten und niemand meckert? 
Eigenartig...


----------



## Deleted 168318 (26. Februar 2018)

Hallo
Für die Selva gibt es ja die Formula CTS *Regular* Compression Kit und die Formula CTS *Special* Compression Kit! Was ist da der Unterschied? Auf bike-components ist die Beschreibung identisch bis auf das Wort regular und special???
Klärt mich doch bitte mal auf!
Danke im Vorraus!

PS. Hab eben auf Formula das Diagramm mit der Compressions-Kurve gesehn!


----------



## Werratte (26. Februar 2018)

...sehr gutes Thema! @FormulaGermany seid ihr dieses Jahr auch wieder beim PP-Friends-Treffen vertreten?
Da möchte ich ggf. mal die verschiedenen Dämpfungen “erfahren“


----------



## hans7 (26. Februar 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> ...sehr gutes Thema! @FormulaGermany seid ihr dieses Jahr auch wieder beim PP-Friends-Treffen vertreten?
> Da möchte ich ggf. mal die verschiedenen Dämpfungen “erfahren“




Dann bitte einen ausgiebigen Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (26. Februar 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> ...sehr gutes Thema! @FormulaGermany seid ihr dieses Jahr auch wieder beim PP-Friends-Treffen vertreten?
> Da möchte ich ggf. mal die verschiedenen Dämpfungen “erfahren“



Soweit ich weiß, sind wir da. Und es sollte möglich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (26. Februar 2018)

hans7 schrieb:


> Dann bitte einen ausgiebigen Erfahrungsbericht.


Garantiert!


----------



## rakoth (28. Februar 2018)

Konnte auf die schnelle nichts finden, aber liegt die reifenfreiheit der selva wirklich nur bei 2,4"? 
Nen Maxxis in 2,5 kriegt man dann wahrscheinlich rein, bei Continental schauts schon eher schlecht aus...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Velo-X (28. Februar 2018)

rakoth schrieb:


> Konnte auf die schnelle nichts finden, aber liegt die reifenfreiheit der selva wirklich nur bei 2,4"?
> Nen Maxxis in 2,5 kriegt man dann wahrscheinlich rein, bei Continental schauts schon eher schlecht aus...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Habe zwar keine Selva, aber die 35.
Ein DHF in 2.5 passt locker rein.


----------



## Werratte (3. März 2018)

@FormulaGermany
Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen betr. dem Öl in der Luftkammer
Im Auslieferzustand sind 5ml in der Kammer - richtig?
Bekommt man das Öl auch anders raus - z.B. durch Umdrehen der Gabel, wenn der Ventileinsatz ausgeschraubt ist?
...und last but not least:
Kann Cosmic Sports solche Fragen zukünftig beantworten, oder ziehst du um?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (3. März 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> @FormulaGermany
> Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen betr. dem Öl in der Luftkammer
> Im Auslieferzustand sind 5ml in der Kammer - richtig?
> Bekommt man das Öl auch anders raus - z.B. durch Umdrehen der Gabel, wenn der Ventileinsatz ausgeschraubt ist?
> ...



Werksseitig sind 5ml in der Luftkammer, richtig.
das Einfachste ist - Luft ablassen, Gabel zusammendrücken und mit einer Spritze nebst Schlauch absaugen.
Oder eben Top-Cap abschrauben und säubern.
Umdrehen bringt u.U. nicht alles an Flüssigkeit raus, da sich etwas Flüssigkeit an der Topcap sammeln kann, ohne komplett abzufließen.

zu deiner letzten Frage - wir haben die Kollegen von CS gut geschult. Ob dies die langjährige Erfahrung meines Kollegen und der meinen ersetzt wird sich rausstellen.
Ich für meinen Teil, wechsle das Lager und konzentriere mich mehr auf den Vertrieb.

wie an anderer Stelle schon erwähnt, werde ich jedoch unter diesem Avatar weiter aktiv sein und in aller Not versuchen behilflich zu sein.


----------



## hans7 (3. März 2018)

Schade, weiß nicht ob ich das positiv finde, das CS alles übernimmt.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (3. März 2018)

Was solls daran erstmal negativ sein?
Ganz im Gegenteil - für den handel, welcher der erste Ansprechpartner sein sollte, ist es im Markt deutlich einfacher  mit einem Distributor.

Und das wichtigste für euch, als Endkunden - das Produkt bleibt das gleiche


----------



## hans7 (3. März 2018)

Empfinde einfach, dass oft bei kleineren Läden, also wie Formula D es war/ist, oft den besseren, kulanteren und engagierteren Service bieten als Große. Lasse mich aber gern eines anderen belehren, bzw. lieber nicht, weil ansonsten hätte ich ja ein Problem mit meinen Formula Sachen ;-)
Klar für die Distribution etc. ist es ein Vorteil. Auch was den Bekanntheitsgrad und Verbreitung der Produkte betrifft.


----------



## the donkey (3. März 2018)

Was?

Vielleicht an einem Bsp welches ich persönlich erfahren durfte erklärt

Formula Service bisher bei einer Anfrage zu Technik und Service von Teilen:
ca. Arbeitstag

Formula Service von Gabeln max 5 Tage
Hab ich persönlich mit mehreren Gabel erfahren


Cosmic Sports bei einer Anfrage 4 Wochen warten bis eine Antwort zurück kam

Cosmic Sports beim einsenden einer berechtigten/angenommenen Rekla ebenfalls 4 Wochen vergangen

In beiden CS Vorgängen mußte ich mehrfach nachfragen 

Also ich sehe da als Endkunde schon Unterschiede selbst wenn es sich um den gleichen Hersteller handelt

Meine Erfahrungen sind schon ein paar Tage her aber daraus resultierend versuche ich um diesen Support rum zu kommen.

Für mich leider schade da ich gerne Produkte von Formula nutzte


----------



## hans7 (3. März 2018)

Genau das sind auch meine Gedanken. Das war auch ein Grund, warum ich Formula Produkte derzeit ausprobieren. Mir ist der Service dahinter auch einfach sehr wichtig und ich glaube, da bin ich nicht der einzige. Wer hat schon Lust im Sommer mehrere Wochen auf seine Gabel zu warten. Den Service etc. verbindet man ganz schnell mit der Firma, nicht mit dem Distributor, auch wenn die Firma selbst nichts dafür kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SgtIcetea (16. März 2018)

Da es meine erste Gabel mit Steckachse ist hier mal die Frage, wie feste muss die Achse angezogen sein?


----------



## Xyz79 (16. März 2018)

SgtIcetea schrieb:


> Da es meine erste Gabel mit Steckachse ist hier mal die Frage, wie feste muss die Achse angezogen sein?


Steht doch eigentlich auf der Achse drauf.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (17. März 2018)

12Nm


----------



## SgtIcetea (17. März 2018)

Danke, hab ich auch gesehen nachdem ich den Hebel abgezogen hatte (wusste vorher nicht dass das geht...)


----------



## hans7 (4. April 2018)

http://www.rideformula.com/products/mtb-forks/mtb-fork-selva/

lWas neues für unsere Gabeln:
Neopos


----------



## Werratte (4. April 2018)

hans7 schrieb:


> http://www.rideformula.com/products/mtb-forks/mtb-fork-selva/
> 
> lWas neues für unsere Gabeln:
> Neopos


Ich hab's schon auf dem Radar. Hoffentlich sind nächste Woche im Vinschgau von den Dingern viel genug verfügbar


----------



## rakoth (4. April 2018)

Bin ja gespannt... Sieht ja erstmal nicht so spektakulär aus - eher wie ein Korken mit Loch


----------



## rakoth (9. April 2018)

Weiß jemand wo ich "Idemitsu OJ01" Öl her bekomme? Bei den üblichen Bike Shops hab ich bisher nichts gefunden... Oder braucht die Selva kein gemisch aus 50% Balistol, 50% Idemitsu?
Generell wäre auch das Formula Service Kit für die Gabel (also Öl, Abstreifer, etc) ganz nett - hab ich bisher auch nicht gefunden...


----------



## Deleted 291825 (9. April 2018)

kannst du alles, über jeden Fachhändler bestellen.
Bike-components z.B. hat einige der genannten Teile auch gelistet, was nicht gelistet ist, können sie auch bei Cosmic Sports bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwoaRoaf (9. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jmd ne kurze Anleitung für den 30h Service parat? 
Ich finde im Inet nichts... 
...oder doch zu blöd zum suchen.

G. ZR


----------



## rakoth (9. April 2018)

ZwoaRoaf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jmd ne kurze Anleitung für den 30h Service parat?
> Ich finde im Inet nichts...
> ...



Auf YouTube gibts ein Video. Und im Handbuch der thirtyfive isses glaub auch drin. Generell aber bissl dürftig wenn man das mit den "grossen" vergleicht.


----------



## ZwoaRoaf (10. April 2018)

rakoth schrieb:


> Auf YouTube gibts ein Video. Und im Handbuch der thirtyfive isses glaub auch drin. Generell aber bissl dürftig wenn man das mit den "grossen" vergleicht.



Danke, Video hab ich gefunden. Leider wird da nicht erwähnt welches Hydraulik Öl verwendet wird.


----------



## chris-2 (20. April 2018)

Wie würdet Ihr das Geräuschniveau der Selva beschreiben?
Hört man dass die Selva eine Stahlfeder in der Negativfeder hat? Ich hatte mal eine 34er Fox die deshalb immer Knackgeräusche von sich gegeben hat.


----------



## Xyz79 (20. April 2018)

Da knackt nix.


----------



## rakoth (20. April 2018)

Sie schmatzt nur relativ laut... Was ich fast schon wieder geil finde - aber knacken tut wirklich nix 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (20. April 2018)

rakoth schrieb:


> Sie schmatzt nur relativ laut... Was ich fast schon wieder geil finde - aber knacken tut wirklich nix
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Das Schmatzen find ehrlich gesagt auch geil.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Werratte (20. April 2018)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Wie würdet Ihr das Geräuschniveau der Selva beschreiben?
> Hört man dass die Selva eine Stahlfeder in der Negativfeder hat? Ich hatte mal eine 34er Fox die deshalb immer Knackgeräusche von sich gegeben hat.


Knacken tut da gar nix. Das Spindrift ist wirklich leise, aber da hört man wirklich nix knacken. Die schnäufelt und schmatzt vor sich hin und frisst dabei alles weg was kommt. Mehr ist nicht.


----------



## chris-2 (21. April 2018)

Ok danke für die Infos.
Ich kann mich zur Zeit nicht zwischen dem Kauf einer Fox 36 LSC HSC 2018, der Selva oder aber der neuen Fox 36 2GRIP entscheiden.
Für die Fox spricht, dass sie sehr ausgereift ist und wahrscheinlich keine Zicken macht. Wie siehts da bei der Selva aus?
Bzgl. der Performance werden sich die 3 wohl nicht mehr viel geben.


----------



## hans7 (21. April 2018)

Langzeiterfahrungen zur Selva wird dir kaum jemand geben können. Du könntest mal die 35er Formula ranziehen, die gibt es schon länger und unterscheidet sich nur geringfügig zur Selva.

ich selbst hab die Selva, aber kann absolut noch nichts sagen.

By the way: Richtig günstig hab ich die Selva in noch keinen Onlineshop gesehen, habt ihr Tipps? Scheint noch nicht wirklich weit verbreitet zu sein.


----------



## Werratte (21. April 2018)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Ok danke für die Infos.
> Ich kann mich zur Zeit nicht zwischen dem Kauf einer Fox 36 LSC HSC 2018, der Selva oder aber der neuen Fox 36 2GRIP entscheiden.
> Für die Fox spricht, dass sie sehr ausgereift ist und wahrscheinlich keine Zicken macht. Wie siehts da bei der Selva aus?
> Bzgl. der Performance werden sich die 3 wohl nicht mehr viel geben.


An Propain Bikes laufen schon einige Selvas und auch schon seit letztem Jahr. Von Zicken hab ich aber noch nix gehört.
Betreffend Performance kann ich mir nichts vorstellen was an die Selva rankommt. So ein Fahrfeeling hab ich mir früher immer gewünscht, als ich noch MX-Rennen gefahren bin. Dass das jetzt bei einer Fahrradgabel rumkommt ist echt krank.


----------



## hans7 (24. April 2018)

Weiß jemand was der Unterscheid bauartbedingt zw. der EX und der normalen ist. Die normale hat zwischen 120 und 160 und die EX 170 bis 180 Federweg.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (24. April 2018)

hans7 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was der Unterscheid bauartbedingt zw. der EX und der normalen ist. Die normale hat zwischen 120 und 160 und die EX 170 bis 180 Federweg.



Das komplette Innenleben ist anders dimensioniert


----------



## hans7 (1. Mai 2018)

Jemand schon mal das Kronenknacken gehabt? Hatte das zwei Mal bei meiner Pike und würde auf sowas gerne verzichten.


----------



## Werratte (1. Mai 2018)

hans7 schrieb:


> Jemand schon mal das Kronenknacken gehabt? Hatte das zwei Mal bei meiner Pike und würde auf sowas gerne verzichten.


Knacken bei der Selva?


----------



## hans7 (1. Mai 2018)

Ja bei der Selva. Wenn nichts bekannt, desto besser 
Hatte das bei meinen Pike Gabeln zweimal. Wurde immer auf Garantie getauscht, war trotzdem nervig mit einschicken etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (1. Mai 2018)

hans7 schrieb:


> Ja bei der Selva. Wenn nichts bekannt, desto besser
> Hatte das bei meinen Pike Gabeln zweimal. Wurde immer auf Garantie getauscht, war trotzdem nervig mit einschicken etc.


Das ist mir überhaupt nur von der Pike bekannt.


----------



## hans7 (3. Mai 2018)

Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt, nachdem ich ein Review, welches von der Formula Seite verlinkt ist, gelesen habe:
https://singletrackworld.com/2018/0...formula-selva-fork-has-all-the-bells-whistles

*Twiddling Dials*
Right, back to those dials… and more importantly what they do. First off, the gold lever is a lock out. Push it up to half way and it firms up the high speed damping noticeably. Should you wish to increase how firm the fork becomes, you can twiddle that black knob to fine tune. Finally, push the lock out lever all the way round and you can guess exactly what happens. Even on long fireroad or tarmac climbs, I’ve never been overly bothered by locking any fork out, so other than saying that it does what it is meant to, there’s little more that I can add there. It will be one of those features that is an absolute must to some and absolute “meh” to many others.

Low-speed compression is then adjustable via the blue dial. This had 12 clicks, and once again makes a noticeable difference to ride feel. Hidden underneath that blue dial is Formula’s CTS Valve system. It’s hard to give a short summary of what this is or how it works, but I’ll try my darnest.

Hier wird gesagt, dass der goldene Hebel nicht nur auf und zu ist, sondern die high speed damping auch in Mittelstellung beeinflusst. Im Endeffekt auch logisch, da der Remote Control in 13 Stufen das einteilen kann. Und der blaue ist low speed compression.

Ich dachte immer der goldene ist Lockout und der blaue ist low speed compression.

Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt, kann mich jemand aufklären?


----------



## Werratte (3. Mai 2018)

...und ich bin eher der Meinung, dass der blaue high speed compression ist und an dem schwarzen stellt man die Auslösekraft für den Lockout ein, also wie viel Kraft benötigt wird, dass die Gabel doch aufmacht.
den Lockout schaltet man mit dem goldenen Hebel, wobei ich nicht wüsste, dass der sonst einen Einfluss hätte


----------



## der freed (3. Mai 2018)

Meine knackt, gar nicht mal zu knapp. Ich habe mich damit aber so langsam abgefunden, habe keine Lust das Ding drei Wochen nach Italien schicken zu müssen...
Aber bin damit laut Formula wohl ziemlich alleine. Also wohl ein Einzelfall


----------



## Velo-X (4. Mai 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> ...und ich bin eher der Meinung, dass der blaue high speed compression ist und an dem schwarzen stellt man die Auslösekraft für den Lockout ein, also wie viel Kraft benötigt wird, dass die Gabel doch aufmacht.
> den Lockout schaltet man mit dem goldenen Hebel, wobei ich nicht wüsste, dass der sonst einen Einfluss hätte



Die Frage wäre dann: Was macht der Remote Hebel anders mit seinen 13 Rastungen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rakoth (4. Mai 2018)

Ich dachte auch immer das der blaue Knopf für high speed compression ist - aber im Text zur Remote für den goldenen Hebel heißt es: "The Remote Cartridge Control (RCC) puts the high speed compression control on the handlebars with its 13 positions from completely open to fully locked." Damit bleibt ja für den blauen nur Low speed übrig?
Irgendwie alles bissl verwirrend. Hätte dann gern dir 13 clicks - brauch aber echt keine remote...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans7 (4. Mai 2018)

Und das sollte ja fast sein, der Remote macht genau das gleiche wie der goldene Hebel. Die Verstellung wird ja nur anders angelenkt.


----------



## rakoth (4. Mai 2018)

Grad getestet: Also zumindest im Stand merke ich keinen Unterschied ob der goldene Hebel ganz auf oder halb zu ist... vielleicht reicht da aber das Einfedern per Hand nicht wirklich aus um einen Unterschied zu merken.

Eigentlich wär dann der Hebel nett - habe mir aber mal die Montage angeschaut und dadurch das dass Kabel wohl relativ "gerade" verlegt werden muss, is das etwas unschön.


----------



## hans7 (4. Mai 2018)

Also da kann Formula echt noch bissl was machen. Anleitungen, Beschreibungen etc.. da ist noch viel Potential.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rakoth (4. Mai 2018)

hans7 schrieb:


> Also da kann Formula echt noch bissl was machen. Anleitungen, Beschreibungen etc.. da ist noch viel Potential.


Ja...ist leider etwas dürftig - da fehlt einfach die große Abteilung die den ganzen Tag nur Manuals schreibt...


----------



## der freed (4. Mai 2018)

Also der Remote macht da wohl wirklich eine Verstellung draus. Ohne Remote ist es schlichtweg ein Lockout!
Das Thema wurde schon ein paar mal angesprochen und ich meinte das @FormulaGermany eben erwähnte das meine eine Veränderung nur mit dem Remote erreicht und sonst ist es ein klassischer Lockout, heißt auf oder zu ohne Verstellung mit mittleren Bereich. 

Ich hoffe ich liege damit richtig...


----------



## rakoth (4. Mai 2018)

Weiß jemand ob man die Skf Abstreifer für 35mm rockshox Gabeln  auch in der Selva verbauen kann?


----------



## Werratte (4. Mai 2018)

rakoth schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man die Skf Abstreifer für 35mm rockshox Gabeln  auch in der Selva verbauen kann?


Frag das am besten mal den Marcus Klausmann. Der dürfte dazu was sagen können.


----------



## der freed (4. Mai 2018)

@rakoth also die push 35er RS passen nicht, das habe ich schon versucht


----------



## rakoth (4. Mai 2018)

der freed schrieb:


> @rakoth also die push 35er RS passen nicht, das habe ich schon versucht



Okay, danke. Dann schätze ich das andere auch nicht passen.... Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (4. Mai 2018)

Super, neue Selva eingebaut und gleich festgestellt, das das blaue Rädchen keine Funktion hat. 

Warum hab ich immer so ein Pech mit solchen Sachen......

Muss die Sache revidieren: habe gerade rausgefunden, dass meine andere Selva ein grünes CTS drin hat, heftiger Unterschied.

Wir stark ist denn bei euch die Auswirkung von blauen Rädchen?


----------



## hans7 (5. Mai 2018)

Nochmal zurück für was welcher Hebel, Knopf ist.
Auf der HP wird ja dargestellt, dass das CTS für die Highspeed Compression da ist. Und da der blaue Knopf ja das CTS feintuned muss dies ja Auswirkungen auf die Highspeed haben. Goldener Hebel dann für low Speed Compression.... nur auf der HP steht auch das das Remote die allgemeine Compression ändert.


CTS High speed
Gold: overall
Blau: Finetuning High Speed oder low Speed...

ich checke nicht mehr......


----------



## SwabianBiker (5. Mai 2018)

hans7 schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück für was welcher Hebel, Knopf ist.
> Auf der HP wird ja dargestellt, dass das CTS für die Highspeed Compression da ist. Und da der blaue Knopf ja das CTS feintuned muss dies ja Auswirkungen auf die Highspeed haben. Goldener Hebel dann für low Speed Compression.... nur auf der HP steht auch das das Remote die allgemeine Compression ändert.
> 
> 
> ...


ich habe es so verstanden :
cts = allgemeine Feder kennline
blaue Schraube = Druckstufe
Hebel = open/lock (kann sonst keinen unterschied bei dem Hebel spüren )


----------



## Joehigashi80 (5. Mai 2018)

SwabianBiker schrieb:


> ich habe es so verstanden :
> cts = allgemeine Feder kennline
> blaue Schraube = Druckstufe
> Hebel = open/lock (kann sonst keinen unterschied bei dem Hebel spüren )



Dachte die CTS ist für die Druckstufe und nicht für die Luftfeder?


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2018)

Ja, für die Druckstufe.


----------



## Werratte (5. Mai 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ja, für die Druckstufe.


Definitiv die HSC. Das blaue Rädchen ist quasi nur die Betätigung des CTS.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (5. Mai 2018)

Ok, weil oben stand die CTS wäre für die Federkennlinie. Die CTS ist aber für die Kennlinie der Dämpfung verantwortlich. Feder Kennlinie ist was anderes.


----------



## hans7 (6. Mai 2018)

Federkennlinie sind dann eher die Neopos zuständig

Also zusammenfassend:

Gold: nur Lockout
CTS: High Speed Compression
Blau: das ist die offene Frage: high oder Low speed? 

Denke fast eher low? Auf jeden Fall mehr ich, bei der Grünen CTS, wenn ich am blauen Rädchen Stelle im Stand merkliche Unterschiede.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Mai 2018)

Für Suchende...ich hätte noch einen Neopos übrig, Festpreis 10 Euro + Versand(kosten) nach Wahl.

Edit: Reserviert.


----------



## rakoth (7. Mai 2018)

Jetzt muss ich hier nochmal ganz blöd Fragen:

Meine neue (5 Wochen alt) Selva macht mir immer noch bissl Bauchschmerzen. Wenn das Bike ein paar Stunden steht, ist die Reibung beim ersten Mal Einfedern schon ziemlich hoch und sehr merkwürdig ... Danach gehts eigentlich, wobei ich mir mit aktuell blauem CTS doch etwas mehr Sensibilität vorgestellt hätte.
Nachdem das Bike jetzt mal 24h auf dem Kopf stand, ist nach dem Einfedern deutlich etwas Öl auf den Standrohren... Kenne ich von meiner alten Pike eigentlich nicht!
Mir ist klar, das dass Öl in die Schaumstoffringe läuft, aber die Abstreifer sollten eigentlich gut genug sein, das man dort kaum Öl an die Standrohre bekommt...

Oder liege ich da Falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (7. Mai 2018)

Wie sieht die Funktion mit dem blauen Rädchen bei euch aus? Beim blauen CTS merke ich nur marginalen Unterschied zwischen ganz offen und zu. Beim grünen CTS merke ich einen starken Unterschied.


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (7. Mai 2018)

hans7 schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Funktion mit dem blauen Rädchen bei euch aus? Beim blauen CTS merke ich nur marginalen Unterschied zwischen ganz offen und zu. Beim grünen CTS merke ich einen starken Unterschied.



liegt wohl daran, dass das grüne CTS eine deutlich straffere (interne) low-speed hat.
das merkt man eben im Stand recht gut. 
wenn sich alle gleich anfühlen würden, wäre der Sinn der verschiedenen Ventile nicht gegeben


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (7. Mai 2018)

SwabianBiker schrieb:


> ich habe es so verstanden :
> cts = allgemeine Feder kennline
> blaue Schraube = Druckstufe
> Hebel = open/lock (kann sonst keinen unterschied bei dem Hebel spüren )



CTS=blauer Versteller = Druckstufe (LSC intern geregelt, HSC äußerlich verstellbar)
Goldener Hebel: Lockout


----------



## hans7 (7. Mai 2018)

ja das ist klar, aber dachte, dass das blaue Rädchen auch bei der blauen CTS mehr verändert. Der Unterschied zw. offen und geschlossen ist da ganz schön unterschiedlich. Dachte, dass man vom blauen Rädchen auch bei der blauen CTS mehr merkt.


----------



## hans7 (7. Mai 2018)

Weezer schrieb:


> CTS=blauer Versteller = Druckstufe (LSC intern geregelt, HSC äußerlich verstellbar)
> Goldener Hebel: Lockout



Die CTS Einheit regelt die HighSpeedCompression, das steht auch überall bei Formula auf der HP, was ich nicht ganz verstehe, was das blaue Rädchen verändert: Compression ist klar, aber welche Low oder Highspeed?


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (7. Mai 2018)

hans7 schrieb:


> Die CTS Einheit regelt die HighSpeedCompression, das steht auch überall bei Formula auf der HP, was ich nicht ganz verstehe, was das blaue Rädchen verändert: Compression ist klar, aber welche Low oder Highspeed?



hab ich doch geschrieben - HSC wird verstellt.
die LSC kannst du nicht separat verstellen, diese wird intern "geregelt"

das blaue Rädchen greift direkt ins CTS ein, welches das Druckstufenventil darstellt
Ergo-> blaues Rädchen = Compression = CTS

die verschiedenen CTS Ventile erlauben einfach gesagt, eine entsprechende Anpassung der Dämpfung via Druckstufe


----------



## Deleted 168318 (7. Mai 2018)

Frage! Wo kann ich den Schlüssel für die Selva bestellen um die Luftkammer zu öffnen?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (7. Mai 2018)

Maxl30 schrieb:


> Frage! Wo kann ich den Schlüssel für die Selva bestellen um die Luftkammer zu öffnen?



bei jedem Fachhändler


----------



## rakoth (8. Mai 2018)

Nachdem ich gestern fast wieder wahnsinnig geworden bin, was mit meiner Selva los ist, kam ich heute auf folgende Theorie...

Meine Selva ist im Stand gerade die ersten 20mm relativ "holzig" bzw das Losbrechmoment gefühlt zu hoch - es fühlt sich ein bisschen so an also kleben die Abstreifer etwas.... (kann es leider nicht besser beschreiben, evtl mach ich mal ein Video).
Allerdings ist das alles unbelastet, also ohne SAG - auf dem Bike merkt man davon nicht mehr viel. Kann es sein das hier die Negativstahlfeder erst entsprechend belastet werden muss und bzw die Gabel im SAG sein muss?

Oder doch mal zu Cosmic schicken....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (8. Mai 2018)

Mach mal ein Video. Gerade am Anfang des Federwegs ist die Gabel dort sensibel bzw. weich. Kommt aber auch auf das verbaute CTS an und ob du das blaue Rädchen offen oder zu hast.


----------



## rakoth (8. Mai 2018)

hans7 schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Video. Gerade am Anfang des Federwegs ist die Gabel dort sensibel bzw. weich. Kommt aber auch auf das verbaute CTS an und ob du das blaue Rädchen offen oder zu hast.


Verbaut ist momentan das blaue - am blauen Rad drehen ändert nicht wirklich was. Ich versuchs mal auf Video aufzunehmen


----------



## Third_Eye (9. Mai 2018)

Ich würde ja echt gerne mal das Special Mid ausprobieren, aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich 50Euro nur für das Werkzeug ganz schön happig.
Ist wie mit der Vielzahnnuss um die linke Seite zu öffnen. Hab mir eine normale Nuss für 9 Euro gekauft und die auf 32mm außen abdrehen lassen...passt. 

@FormulaGermany oder gibt es eine Möglichkeiten etwas günstiger an das CTS Montagewerkzeug zu kommen? 

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 291825 (9. Mai 2018)

Third_Eye schrieb:


> Ich würde ja echt gerne mal das Special Mid ausprobieren, aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich 50Euro nur für das Werkzeug ganz schön happig.
> Ist wie mit der Vielzahnnuss um die linke Seite zu öffnen. Hab mir eine normale Nuss für 9 Euro gekauft und die auf 32mm außen abdrehen lassen...passt.
> 
> @FormulaGermany oder gibt es eine Möglichkeiten etwas günstiger an das CTS Montagewerkzeug zu kommen?
> ...



Nein,, zumindest keinen offiziellen Weg. Warum auch - es ist ein Spezialwerkzeug, welches den Sinn hat dem Kunden, unter Zuhilfenahme der verschiedenen CTS-Einheiten, immer das passende Setup, für jede Strecke zu ermöglichen. 
Da ist der Preis soweit schon in Ordnung, wenn man die Kosten für fixe "Außerhaustunings" betrachtet


----------



## Deleted 291825 (9. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## Third_Eye (9. Mai 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> Nein,, zumindest keinen offiziellen Weg. Warum auch - es ist ein Spezialwerkzeug, welches den Sinn hat dem Kunden, unter Zuhilfenahme der verschiedenen CTS-Einheiten, immer das passende Setup, für jede Strecke zu ermöglichen.
> Da ist der Preis soweit schon in Ordnung, wenn man die Kosten für fixe "Außerhaustunings" betrachtet


Da gebe ich dir natürlich vollkommen Recht. Ist im Verhältnis immer noch eine günstige Tuning Möglichkeit...

Und was wäre der "nicht offizielle" Weg? [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (9. Mai 2018)

Habe heute mal ein Neopo in die Luftkammer geworfen. Druck hab ich so gelassen. Testen konnte ich es noch nicht. Geht man tendenziell mit dem Druck runter oder habt ihr den so wie vorher gelassen?


----------



## rakoth (9. Mai 2018)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Habe heute mal ein Neopo in die Luftkammer geworfen. Druck hab ich so gelassen. Testen konnte ich es noch nicht. Geht man tendenziell mit dem Druck runter oder habt ihr den so wie vorher gelassen?



Man geht mit dem Druck etwas runter - 10 psi pro Neopos weniger is wohl ein guter Wert zum testen


----------



## Deleted 291825 (9. Mai 2018)

Third_Eye schrieb:


> Und was wäre der "nicht offizielle" Weg? [emoji6]



Den freundlichen deines Vertrauens um seine geringe Marge bringen


----------



## Third_Eye (9. Mai 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> Den freundlichen deines Vertrauens um seine geringe Marge bringen


[emoji23][emoji6]
Ne, dann soll ihr die paar Euro wenigstens haben. Bin ja kein Unmensch...
Schönen Feiertag. 

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## aurelio (9. Mai 2018)

rakoth schrieb:


> Man geht mit dem Druck etwas runter - 10 psi pro Neopos weniger is wohl ein guter Wert zum testen



Ich bin mit dem Druck nicht signifikant runter gegangen. Ist ja einfach nur weniger Volumen vorhanden und der entsprechende Druck wird mit weniger Luft erreicht. Die Neopos werden beim Aufpumpen der Luftkammer ja auch ein wenig komprimiert, da sollte generell der Druck den man vorher gefahren ist auch mit zwei eingebauten Neopos passen.


----------



## Xyz79 (9. Mai 2018)

Werde es mal auf meinem Hometrail testen wie es sich anfühlt mit dem ursprünglichen Druck. Hat mich nur mal interessiert ob es da ne Empfehlung  gibt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Mai 2018)

aurelio schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Druck nicht signifikant runter gegangen. Ist ja einfach nur weniger Volumen vorhanden und der entsprechende Druck wird mit weniger Luft erreicht. Die Neopos werden beim Aufpumpen der Luftkammer ja auch ein wenig komprimiert, da sollte generell der Druck den man vorher gefahren ist auch mit zwei eingebauten Neopos passen.


Jup. Sehe ich auch so. Bzw. mache ich auch so.


----------



## rakoth (9. Mai 2018)

aurelio schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Druck nicht signifikant runter gegangen. Ist ja einfach nur weniger Volumen vorhanden und der entsprechende Druck wird mit weniger Luft erreicht. Die Neopos werden beim Aufpumpen der Luftkammer ja auch ein wenig komprimiert, da sollte generell der Druck den man vorher gefahren ist auch mit zwei eingebauten Neopos passen.



Hm okay, mir fehlt noch die Langzeiterfahrung


----------



## z3ro (10. Mai 2018)

Hi, bin gespannt auf eure Eindrücke mit den verbauten neopos.

Habe ebenfalls Interesse an einer selva.... Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der selva und einem Standard 100mm laufrad? Die bremsscheibe kann man ja raus spacern....und für entsprechende Laufräder gibt es ebenfalls die passenden Endkappen... Die 35 ist mir optisch vom casting irgendwie zu windig....


----------



## z3ro (16. Mai 2018)

So....ich habe jetzt auch meine selva.

Wisst ihr ob etwas bekannt ist zwecks einem absacken der Gabel? Wenn ich von 80 psi auf 70psi runter gehe sackt die Gabel ein Stück ein. Wollte mit etwas mehr sag experimentieren, allerdings kann ich das so nicht machen....

Was macht dann bitte jemand der 20kg leichter ist als ich? Mit 140mm rum fahren obwohl er eigentlich 170mm hat?

Vielleicht kann mir jemand seine Erfahrung mitteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (17. Mai 2018)

Du meinst, die Gabel sackt ohne Belastung ein? Pump Mal paarmal und dann schau wie die Gabel sich verhält. Ohne Druck sollte die Gabel eigentlich ganz ausgefahren sein. Ich fahre 50 psi und meine ist ganz draußen. 

Was bei deiner noch sein kann ist, das ein Unterdruck im Casting ist. Schau Mal danach


----------



## z3ro (17. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen, 

korrekt die Gabel sackt ohne Belastung ca 1 cm ein. 
Wenn die Luft komplett abgelassen wird ist ja klar das das passiert, aber bei 70 psi druck in der Gabel doch etwas seltsam. 

Danke für den Tipp werde ich mal ausprobieren und mich nochmal melden. 

Z3ro


----------



## z3ro (17. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen, 

korrekt die Gabel sackt ohne Belastung ca 1 cm ein. 
Wenn die Luft komplett abgelassen wird ist ja klar das das passiert, aber bei 70 psi druck in der Gabel doch etwas seltsam. 

Danke für den Tipp werde ich mal ausprobieren und mich nochmal melden. 

Z3ro


----------



## hans7 (18. Mai 2018)

Kann mir einer sagen was das für ein CTS ist. Von der Farbe rot, also regular firm, aber nach den Löchern Special medium. Oder sieht das Orange fast wie rot aus?

@FormulaGermany
Könnt ihr mir evtl. wir helfen?


----------



## aurelio (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo Selva Fahrer. Ich hatte neulich bei einem Test gelesen, dass ab einem Fahrergewicht von über 85 Kg (70 PSI Druck) der Wechsel auf eine andere Negativfeder empfohlen wird:

https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/...sion/product/formula-selva-fork-review-51862/

_"I found that riders over 85kg (running 70psi or more in the main spring) needed to swap to a firmer negative spring. Otherwise, the fork was too reluctant to sink into the initial part of its travel, resulting in an unpredictable ‘all or nothing feel’ and limited traction.
With a firmer spring fitted, performance was impressive. I added 5cc of oil to the air chamber for a more progressive feel and settled on the firmest (red) compression valve head. This resulted in loads of stable support and good traction."_

Kann jemand etwas dazu sagen? Vielleicht auch @FormulaGermany


----------



## hans7 (19. Mai 2018)

Leider keine Info zu einer anderen Negativfeder....


----------



## Deleted 291825 (19. Mai 2018)

Eine andere Negativfeder wird von uns nicht angeboten. 
Was genau der Autor da verbaut haben will.. .?!


----------



## hans7 (22. Mai 2018)

hans7 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen was das für ein CTS ist. Von der Farbe rot, also regular firm, aber nach den Löchern Special medium. Oder sieht das Orange fast wie rot aus?
> 
> @FormulaGermany
> Könnt ihr mir evtl. wir helfen?



Kann mir hier jemand helfen, hab das CTS letzte Woche gekauft, und wenn's nicht das Special medium ist, kann ich's zurück schicken.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (22. Mai 2018)

hans7 schrieb:


> Kann mir hier jemand helfen, hab das CTS letzte Woche gekauft, und wenn's nicht das Special medium ist, kann ich's zurück schicken.


muss nicht retourniert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SgtIcetea (27. Mai 2018)

Hi, gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Service Anleitung für die Selva? Auf der Formula Seite gibts ja nicht mal ein Handbuch...


----------



## rakoth (27. Mai 2018)

SgtIcetea schrieb:


> Hi, gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Service Anleitung für die Selva? Auf der Formula Seite gibts ja nicht mal ein Handbuch...


Nimm das Handbuch der thirtyfive, is ja das gleiche


----------



## hans7 (28. Mai 2018)

Formula hat auch noch einen eigenen YT channel fur Service Sachen etc. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCw4YoAPf3-Qi1NG6Gg8ZSmQ


----------



## Steff_xx (28. Mai 2018)

kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die Gnar dog token für den RS Super Deluxe in D herbekommen könnte?
habe jetzt 3 bottomless token eingebaut, und nach einer "normalen" Trailtour ohne größere Sprünge nur einen restl. Federweg von ca. 6-7mm übrig.
Wenn ich die Anleitung richtig verstanden habe, ist der Gnar dog das 2,5-fache eines bottomless und man kann zusätzl. noch 2 token oben drauf bauen, in Summer also noch eine Spur progressiver. Oder täusche ich mich da ?!


----------



## hans7 (28. Mai 2018)

Steff_xx schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die Gnar dog token für den RS Super Deluxe in D herbekommen könnte?
> habe jetzt 3 bottomless token eingebaut, und nach einer "normalen" Trailtour ohne größere Sprünge nur einen restl. Federweg von ca. 6-7mm übrig.
> Wenn ich die Anleitung richtig verstanden habe, ist der Gnar dog das 2,5-fache eines bottomless und man kann zusätzl. noch 2 token oben drauf bauen, in Summer also noch eine Spur progressiver. Oder täusche ich mich da ?!




Falscher Thread??
Due bist hier im Formula Selva Thread


----------



## Steff_xx (28. Mai 2018)

hans7 schrieb:


> Falscher Thread??
> Due bist hier im Formula Selva Thread


Oh man, vor lauter Dämpfer und Gabel Tuning die beiden Foren vertauscht , Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rakoth (14. Juni 2018)

Jemand zufällig schon das Problem gehabt das die Schraube am Casting auf der Lufseite "durchdreht"? Lässt sich nicht lösen, ca 1/4 Umdrehung geht etwas schwerer, der Rest dann sehr leicht. Aber raus schrauben ist so nicht möglich.

Luft ist natürlich abgelassen. Alles versucht, komprimieren, auseinander ziehen...


----------



## CosmicSports (14. Juni 2018)

rakoth schrieb:


> Jemand zufällig schon das Problem gehabt das die Schraube am Casting auf der Lufseite "durchdreht"? Lässt sich nicht lösen, ca 1/4 Umdrehung geht etwas schwerer, der Rest dann sehr leicht. Aber raus schrauben ist so nicht möglich.
> 
> Luft ist natürlich abgelassen. Alles versucht, komprimieren, auseinander ziehen...








Es wird nicht explizit gesagt, aber zum Entfernen der Tauchrohreinheit wird die Luft vorerst NICHT abgelassen, ansonsten tritt exakt der Effekt ein, den du dort hast. Für die Dämpfungsseite gilt etwas ähnliches, zum entfernen der Schraube, Lockout Lever zudrehen. 
Da Formula nicht mit einer Pressung, sondern einer Art Feder-Nut System zwischen Dampfungskartusche und Federeinheit, sowie Casting arbeitet. Die Nut an der Kartusche sollte beim Einbau jeweils nach hinten weisen. vgl. 9:50min (



)

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## rakoth (14. Juni 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Es wird nicht explizit gesagt, aber zum Entfernen der Tauchrohreinheit wird die Luft vorerst NICHT abgelassen, ansonsten tritt exakt der Effekt ein, den du dort hast. Für die Dämpfungsseite gilt etwas ähnliches, zum entfernen der Schraube, Lockout Lever zudrehen.
> Da Formula nicht mit einer Pressung, sondern einer Art Feder-Nut System zwischen Dampfungskartusche und Federeinheit, sowie Casting arbeitet. Die Nut an der Kartusche sollte beim Einbau jeweils nach hinten weisen. vgl. 9:50min (
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die schnell Rückmeldung - werde ich heut abend nochmal testen! 
Formula sollte bitte DRINGEND ihre Handbücher aktualisieren, ich konnte nur im thirtyfive nachlesen und dort steht:

Remove the air valve cap (1). -Install the pneumatic pump as directed in paragraph 3.3. Bring the air pressure to 0 (zero) making sure all the air has been let out. - Use a 10 mm socket wrench to loosen the air valve (2). -Turn over the fork and empty the oil present in the air cylinder. - Remove the rebound knob (3) by pulling it up. - Use a 4 mm hex wrench to loosen the lock screws (4) and (5).


----------



## der freed (14. Juni 2018)

Der YouTube Channel ist ganz gut sortiert was das angeht. Dort findet man alles recht gut beschrieben und eben bildlich vorgeführt...


----------



## rakoth (14. Juni 2018)

der freed schrieb:


> Der YouTube Channel ist ganz gut sortiert was das angeht. Dort findet man alles recht gut beschrieben und eben bildlich vorgeführt...


Ganz oldschool lese ich halt auch gern mal...


----------



## der freed (14. Juni 2018)

Geht mir auch so, gerade weil ich kein Bock habe mit den verschmierten Fingern dann auf dem Handy, Laptop oder sonst was rumzudrücken


----------



## CosmicSports (14. Juni 2018)

rakoth schrieb:


> Danke für die schnell Rückmeldung - werde ich heut abend nochmal testen!
> Formula sollte bitte DRINGEND ihre Handbücher aktualisieren, ich konnte nur im thirtyfive nachlesen und dort steht:
> 
> Remove the air valve cap (1). -Install the pneumatic pump as directed in paragraph 3.3. Bring the air pressure to 0 (zero) making sure all the air has been let out. - Use a 10 mm socket wrench to loosen the air valve (2). -Turn over the fork and empty the oil present in the air cylinder. - Remove the rebound knob (3) by pulling it up. - Use a 4 mm hex wrench to loosen the lock screws (4) and (5).



Haben wir notiert. Wir empfehlen normalerweise die Videos, da die Arbeitsschritte dort besser verdeutlicht werden. Die Rückmeldung geben wir an Formula weiter.

Dein Cosmic Service


----------



## Deleted 291825 (14. Juni 2018)

rakoth schrieb:


> Jemand zufällig schon das Problem gehabt das die Schraube am Casting auf der Lufseite "durchdreht"? Lässt sich nicht lösen, ca 1/4 Umdrehung geht etwas schwerer, der Rest dann sehr leicht. Aber raus schrauben ist so nicht möglich.
> 
> Luft ist natürlich abgelassen. Alles versucht, komprimieren, auseinander ziehen...



Wenn du das Casting demontieren möchtest  lass die Luft einfach drinnen, dann zieht sich die Spindel nicht zusammen und du kannst die Schraube entspannt lösen. 
Danach, vor weiteren Arbeitsschritten, unbedingt die Luft ablassen


----------



## rakoth (14. Juni 2018)

Jup - Denkfehler meinerseits, Schraube ließ sich nun lösen.

Trotzdem bissl blöd das es im Handbuch in einer anderen Reihenfolge steht....


----------



## lukutus (16. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusamme, ich hab eine Frage zum Luftdruck. Ich wiege fahrfertig 100kg. Um stehend einen SAG von 25% zu erreichen dürfen max. 50PSI drin sein. Das kommt mir sehr wenig vor. Was macht den jemand der 70Kg wiegt? Mit 20PSI fahren?
Welche Drücke fahrt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (16. Juni 2018)

50psi bei ca. 80kg mit Gepäck. Blaues CTS, also regular mid.


----------



## Lyxander (17. Juni 2018)

mein kurzer hat sich heute mal anständig auf die schnauze gelegt und dabei schön das Standrohr verkratzt... nun zu meiner eigentlichen frage, muss hier das Standrohr ausgetauscht werden? oder reicht es wenn die "scharfen" kanten gebrochen werden. Fall hier ein austausch vorgenommen werden muss mit welchen kosten muss man rechnen?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (18. Juni 2018)

Lyxander schrieb:


> mein kurzer hat sich heute mal anständig auf die schnauze gelegt und dabei schön das Standrohr verkratzt... nun zu meiner eigentlichen frage, muss hier das Standrohr ausgetauscht werden? oder reicht es wenn die "scharfen" kanten gebrochen werden. Fall hier ein austausch vorgenommen werden muss mit welchen kosten muss man rechnen?



Das Schadensbild sieht weniger schön aus. generell wäre ein Austausch der Standrohreinheit empfehlenswert.
natürlich kannst du versuchen, die Stellen zu polieren - Folgefehler werden sich jedoch schnell einstellen.
Die Kosten für eine Reparatur/Austausch werden dir die Kollegen von Cosmic Sports sagen können.


----------



## CosmicSports (18. Juni 2018)

Lyxander schrieb:


> mein kurzer hat sich heute mal anständig auf die schnauze gelegt und dabei schön das Standrohr verkratzt... nun zu meiner eigentlichen frage, muss hier das Standrohr ausgetauscht werden? oder reicht es wenn die "scharfen" kanten gebrochen werden. Fall hier ein austausch vorgenommen werden muss mit welchen kosten muss man rechnen?



Wir empfehlen einen Austausch der Standrohreinheit, zudem sollten die Dichtungen erneuert werden, da Schäden an diesen nicht ausgeschlossen werden können. Unverbindlich können wir dir die Kosten an unserem Servicetelefon durchgeben, genaue Kosten lassen sich aber am Besten mit der Gabel hier vor Ort kalkulieren.

Die Standrohreinheit liegt bei 279,-€ ein notwendiger Standardservice bei etwa 120,-€, mögliche Zusatzkosten exkludiert.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## hans7 (18. Juni 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Wir empfehlen einen Austausch der Standrohreinheit, zudem sollten die Dichtungen erneuert werden, da Schäden an diesen nicht ausgeschlossen werden können. Unverbindlich können wir dir die Kosten an unserem Servicetelefon durchgeben, genaue Kosten lassen sich aber am Besten mit der Gabel hier vor Ort kalkulieren.
> 
> Die Standrohreinheit liegt bei 279,-€ ein notwendiger Standardservice bei etwa 120,-€, mögliche Zusatzkosten exkludiert.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team



Euer Service, bzw. hier eure Reaktionen sind gut. Bitte weiter so....


----------



## Werratte (18. Juni 2018)

lukutus schrieb:


> Hallo zusamme, ich hab eine Frage zum Luftdruck. Ich wiege fahrfertig 100kg. Um stehend einen SAG von 25% zu erreichen dürfen max. 50PSI drin sein. Das kommt mir sehr wenig vor. Was macht den jemand der 70Kg wiegt? Mit 20PSI fahren?
> Welche Drücke fahrt ihr?


73kg blank, 50 PSI, 2 Neopos, CTS Special Medium.
Hab natürlich nicht so viel Sag wie du. Hau ruhig noch was rein. Die Gabel wird nicht bockig, wenn man weniger Sag fährt.


----------



## Mu3rt0 (24. Juni 2018)

Nabend zusammen,
hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem kleinen Service bzw mit dem Idemitsu oj 01 und dessen Viskosität ?
Ich nehme mal an ich kann wie bei anderen Gabel auch nen anderes 2.5W gedönse mit Balisstol mischen ? Falls es denn 2.5er ist und nicht 5W/7.5W oder so.
Hab jetzt nämlich auch keine Lust das Zeug zu importieren oder wochenlang drauf zu warten bis ein Händler das bestellt etc.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## rakoth (24. Juni 2018)

Mu3rt0 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem kleinen Service bzw mit dem Idemitsu oj 01 und dessen Viskosität ?
> Ich nehme mal an ich kann wie bei anderen Gabel auch nen anderes 2.5W gedönse mit Balisstol mischen ? Falls es denn 2.5er ist und nicht 5W/7.5W oder so.
> Hab jetzt nämlich auch keine Lust das Zeug zu importieren oder wochenlang drauf zu warten bis ein Händler das bestellt etc.
> ...



Habe Motorex Racing Fork Oil 2,5W mit balistol gemischt  (50/50). Haben wohl auch einige in nem italienischen forum so gemacht. Bis jetzt alles gut, aber Langzeit Erfahrung habe ich noch nicht.


----------



## Mu3rt0 (24. Juni 2018)

rakoth schrieb:


> Habe Motorex Racing Fork Oil 2,5W mit balistol gemischt  (50/50). Haben wohl auch einige in nem italienischen forum so gemacht. Bis jetzt alles gut, aber Langzeit Erfahrung habe ich noch nicht.


Sehr schön das reicht mir schon, dann Order ich das mal. Ich danke dir vielmals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (25. Juni 2018)

rakoth schrieb:


> Habe Motorex Racing Fork Oil 2,5W mit balistol gemischt  (50/50). Haben wohl auch einige in nem italienischen forum so gemacht. Bis jetzt alles gut, aber Langzeit Erfahrung habe ich noch nicht.


Und welches Fett hast du verwendet?


----------



## rakoth (25. Juni 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> Und welches Fett hast du verwendet?


SRAM Butter - aber eigentlich nur weils noch da ist. Nächstes mal vielleicht was anderes, rsp oder so


----------



## Nordender (28. Juni 2018)

Ich habe bei meiner Selva 180mm seit kurzem ein Klappern bei schnellen kleinen Stößen (Kopfsteinpflaster, kleine Steine, Wurzeln), meist im Uphill, wenn also wenig Druck von mir auf den Lenker gegeben wird. Belaste ich die Gabel im Downhill und bei großen Stößen, klappert hingegen nichts. Auch wenn ich den Lockout komplett zu mache, klappert nichts.

Steuersatz und klappernde Bremsbeläge kann ich ausschließen.

Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen?


----------



## SgtIcetea (28. Juni 2018)

Weiß jemand welches CTS beim 2018er Tyee standardmäßig drin ist?


----------



## Roebel-G (28. Juni 2018)

Special firm (grün) gemäss Forenmitgliedern welche dies so von Propain gesagt bekommen haben.
Mit kurzer Suche im Propain-Herstellerforum solltest du was finden.


----------



## rakoth (28. Juni 2018)

SgtIcetea schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welches CTS beim 2018er Tyee standardmäßig drin ist?


In meinem 2018er spindrift war eine grüne, also special firm drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (29. Juni 2018)

Bei mir im tyee CF auch Special firm, grün


----------



## SgtIcetea (29. Juni 2018)

Danke! Woher bekommt man die abgedrehte Vielzahnnuss? Scheint ja als könnte man die nirgendwo kaufen...


----------



## Xyz79 (29. Juni 2018)

Hab ne normale vielzahnnuss gekauft und die mit der flex passend geschliffen.


----------



## Velo-X (30. Juni 2018)

SgtIcetea schrieb:


> Danke! Woher bekommt man die abgedrehte Vielzahnnuss? Scheint ja als könnte man die nirgendwo kaufen...


Hier z.B.:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Formula-Sch...1551356386?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1&redirect=mobile
oder hier:
https://www.probikesupport.com/boutique/douille-demontage-fourche-formula/
oder hier:
https://store.manticoreshock.com/product/formula-italy-fork-top-cap-socket-tool-12-point-28mm/
oder direkt bei Cosmic Sports.


----------



## CosmicSports (2. Juli 2018)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Hier z.B.:
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Formula-Sch...1551356386?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1&redirect=mobile
> oder hier:
> https://www.probikesupport.com/boutique/douille-demontage-fourche-formula/
> ...



Direkt ist als Endkunde leider nicht möglich, jedoch kann jeder Fachhändler, also auch der Händler vor Ort, direkt bei uns bestellen. Das Werkzeug ist vorrätig.

Dein CosmicSports Service Team


----------



## SgtIcetea (2. Juli 2018)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Hab ne normale vielzahnnuss gekauft und die mit der flex passend geschliffen.


Hab ich jetzt auch so gemacht, günstig auf Amazon eine gekauft, eben am Schleifstein bearbeitet, passt perfekt


----------



## Werratte (3. Juli 2018)

rakoth schrieb:


> SRAM Butter - aber eigentlich nur weils noch da ist. Nächstes mal vielleicht was anderes, rsp oder so


Das SlickKick ist nicht so wirklich lang in den Dichtungen.
Ich bin auf der Jagd ´nach dem Klüber-Fett, das Formula Deutschland früher verwendet hat. Mal sehen, ob ich da noch an die Typenbezeichnung komme.
Gibt´s überhaupt eine offizielle Angabe, welches Fett zu verwenden ist?


----------



## hans7 (7. Juli 2018)

Und da ist die neue, wovon es ja bereits Gerüchte gab: Selva R wie vermutet mit negativer Luftkammer.

https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/...roduct/formulas-new-selva-r-first-ride-52093/

und hier

https://singletrackworld.com/2018/07/formula-goes-uber-premium-with-the-new-selva-r-fork/


----------



## hans7 (19. Juli 2018)

Habe heute durch Zufall festgestellt, dass das Rad in der Selva horizontales Spiel hat. Nur minimalst aber spürbar, die Steckachse ist fest angezogen. Wie kann das denn sein, normalerweise spannt es die Nabe doch so ein, dass das kein Spiel sein sollte, oder? Die Nabe selbst hab ich angeschaut, die scheint in Ordnung zu sein. Wie sieht denn das bei euren Gabeln aus, oder kann jemand sagen wie hier Spiel zustande kommen kann.


----------



## Werratte (19. Juli 2018)

hans7 schrieb:


> Habe heute durch Zufall festgestellt, dass das Rad in der Selva horizontales Spiel hat. Nur minimalst aber spürbar, die Steckachse ist fest angezogen. Wie kann das denn sein, normalerweise spannt es die Nabe doch so ein, dass das kein Spiel sein sollte, oder? Die Nabe selbst hab ich angeschaut, die scheint in Ordnung zu sein. Wie sieht denn das bei euren Gabeln aus, oder kann jemand sagen wie hier Spiel zustande kommen kann.


Dann wandert die Bremsscheibe im Sattel auch hin und her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (19. Juli 2018)

wahrscheinlich, da die Scheibe nicht ganz Plan läuft kann ich das nicht genau sagen, aber sieht fast danach aus.


----------



## CosmicSports (20. Juli 2018)

hans7 schrieb:


> Habe heute durch Zufall festgestellt, dass das Rad in der Selva horizontales Spiel hat. Nur minimalst aber spürbar, die Steckachse ist fest angezogen. Wie kann das denn sein, normalerweise spannt es die Nabe doch so ein, dass das kein Spiel sein sollte, oder? Die Nabe selbst hab ich angeschaut, die scheint in Ordnung zu sein. Wie sieht denn das bei euren Gabeln aus, oder kann jemand sagen wie hier Spiel zustande kommen kann.



Hast du einmal die Einbaubreite deiner Nabe, beziehungsweise der Gabel überprüft? Sind das bei der Nabe 110mm und in der Gabel 110mm?

Dein CosmicService


----------



## hans7 (20. Juli 2018)

Ich baue heute Abend  einen anderen lrs rein und schau wie es da ist.


----------



## hans7 (21. Juli 2018)

Für alle die es eventuell interessiert. Es war nicht die Gabel. Der andere LRS läuft ohne Spiel. Lösung war jetzt einfach die Nabe auseinander nehmen, die Abdeckungen der Nabe rechts und links getauscht und das Spiel war weg. Also lag es wohl irgendwie an der Nabe.


----------



## Orakel (22. Juli 2018)

Fahre seit einem Monat auch die Selva, mit 150mm FW.
Bin bis jetzt begeistert, spricht weich/feinfühlig an, so wie es mir gefällt.
Hab mich zuerst mal mit der Zugstufe und der Dämpfung(blaues Rädle?)beschäftigt, mit dem Thresholdrädle noch nicht, der Goldene Hebel Blockiert die Gabel zum Teil, hab ich aber nur im Stand ausprobiert.


----------



## hans7 (22. Juli 2018)

Der goldene Hebel blockiert komplett, das ist ein richtiger Lockout. Die Lockoutbegrenzung, also ab wann der Lockout aufmachen soll, das regulierst du mit dem Schwarzen.


----------



## Leemi (27. Juli 2018)

Neue Formula Selva 29" gerade frisch verbaut (I love it!!!).
Made in Italy 
Richtig geile Qualität! Italian Espresso eben  60PSI bei 75Kg Fahrer ist schon ne Hausnummer  Läuft wie Butter.
Frage: waren bei euch die Decals auch nicht dabei...? Ist ja nicht so tragisch, aber so ein bisschen von der Lila Farbe wären schon geil


----------



## Xyz79 (27. Juli 2018)

Leemi schrieb:


> Neue Formula Selva 29" gerade frisch verbaut (I love it!!!).
> Made in Italy
> Richtig geile Qualität! Italian Espresso eben  60PSI bei 75Kg Fahrer ist schon ne Hausnummer  Läuft wie Butter.
> Frage: waren bei euch die Decals auch nicht dabei...? Ist ja nicht so tragisch, aber so ein bisschen von der Lila Farbe wären schon geil


Dann fütter sie noch mit Neopos.Dann is das grinsen noch größer.


----------



## Leemi (27. Juli 2018)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Dann fütter sie noch mit Neopos.Dann is das grinsen noch größer.



Zu Befehl  Liegen schon bereit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (8. August 2018)

kurze frage, in die Runde und an Cosmic, 
wieviele Volumenspacer sind von Haus aus in der Selva (150mmFW) verbaut?
Danke


----------



## CosmicSports (8. August 2018)

Volumenspacer sind Techniken, die bei Mitbewerbern Anwendung finden. Dort wird über festes Material eine höhere Endprogression sowie ein stärkerer Anstieg der Kennlinie erreicht. In der Formula Selva ist standardmässig eine gewisse Menge Öl, sollte eine Volumenanpassung erfolgen, dann findet diese mit Öl statt, der Effekt ist der gleiche wie mit Spacern, jedoch kann feiner abgestuft werden. Eine Alternative der Federkennlinienanpassung stellen die Neopos dar, die zusätzlich erworben werden können. Einzig in der Nero R sind bisher standardmäßig Neopos verbaut.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Orakel (8. August 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Volumenspacer sind Techniken, die bei Mitbewerbern Anwendung finden. Dort wird über festes Material eine höhere Endprogression sowie ein stärkerer Anstieg der Kennlinie erreicht. In der Formula Selva ist standardmässig eine gewisse Menge Öl, sollte eine Volumenanpassung erfolgen, dann findet diese mit Öl statt, der Effekt ist der gleiche wie mit Spacern, jedoch kann feiner abgestuft werden. Eine Alternative der Federkennlinienanpassung stellen die Neopos dar, die zusätzlich erworben werden können. Einzig in der Nero R sind bisher standardmäßig Neopos verbaut.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team


ahha,


----------



## Leemi (8. August 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Volumenspacer sind Techniken, die bei Mitbewerbern Anwendung finden. Dort wird über festes Material eine höhere Endprogression sowie ein stärkerer Anstieg der Kennlinie erreicht. In der Formula Selva ist standardmässig eine gewisse Menge Öl, sollte eine Volumenanpassung erfolgen, dann findet diese mit Öl statt, der Effekt ist der gleiche wie mit Spacern, jedoch kann feiner abgestuft werden. Eine Alternative der Federkennlinienanpassung stellen die Neopos dar, die zusätzlich erworben werden können. Einzig in der Nero R sind bisher standardmäßig Neopos verbaut.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team



Kann ich (fast) so unterschreiben. Finde das NEOPOS allerdings Kontraproduktiv in (m)einer SELVA. Hingegen in einer FOX oder RS vlt nicht so unbrauchbar, da diese Gabeln ja regelrecht zum versacken neigen bei niedrigem Druck (meiner Meinung nach liegt das am negative air chamber port design, was ja die ja Selva zum Glück nicht hat und auch mit der selva R nicht haben wird (correct me if I'm wrong...  )). Habe mein NEOPOS wieder entfernt... (erstmal)). Vlt fehlt's mir auch gerade am richtigen Einsatzort... (brutale Steilhänge 30% mit verblocktem Terrain usw. haben wir hier nicht so viele...). Die Gabel läuft auch out of the Box sehr gut.

Ich bin sehr begeistert von dieser Espressomachina Selva  nee... echt, ernsthaft, noch nie so entspannt runtergedonnert wie mit dieser Gabel  Isch liebbe diesse Gabbell 

Blöde Frage: wird es ein AirShaft update geben um aus einer SELVA eine SELVA R zu machen?


----------



## CosmicSports (8. August 2018)

Leemi schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: wird es ein AirShaft update geben um aus einer SELVA eine SELVA R zu machen?



Inwiefern es da Möglichkeiten gibt, wird nach Release der Gabel bekanntgegeben, der Termin dafür soll Richtung September liegen, ein offizielles Datum, wann es die Gabel gibt und zu welchem Preis, ist bisher noch nicht bekannt.

Inwiefern es die Neopos braucht, oder das Öl, ist grundsätzlich schwer zu sagen, da gibt es viele Faktoren, die eine Rolle spielen, bei der Geometrie des Rades beginnend bis hin zum individuellen Einsatzbereich. Grundsätzlich ging es oben um die Anpassungsmöglichkeiten der Luftfederkennlinie, auf die Möglichkeiten darüber hinaus, sind wir auch noch nicht eingegangen.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Orakel (8. August 2018)

Noch ne frage 
Welches CTS würdet ihr empfehlen bei einem Gewicht von 72Kg ,wenn man auf eine „fluffige“Gabel steht?
Fahre kein soo grobes Terrain,nicht verblockt und die Selva ist am HT verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (8. August 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> Noch ne frage
> Welches CTS würdet ihr empfehlen bei einem Gewicht von 72Kg ,wenn man auf eine „fluffige“Gabel steht?
> Fahre kein soo grobes Terrain,nicht verblockt und die Selva ist am HT verbaut



Das hängt ersteinmal davon ab, welches Ventil aktuell verbaut ist. Je nachdem kann dann weiter angepasst werden. Regular Soft oder Regular Medium beispielsweise, wenn gerade ein Special verbaut ist, etc.


----------



## Leemi (8. August 2018)

Fragen über Fragen 
Sind bei der SELVA 29 zusätzliche Decals dabei oder nicht? Laut BC schon (siehe hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Formula/Selva-27-5-29-Boost-Federgabel-Modell-2018-p61269/).
BC erhält leider keine AW von euch, deshalb hier noch mal...

Wegen CTS: BLAU in der selva 29 (so bei mir), denke mit GREY wäre "Fluffiger" angesagt... würde mich aber auch interessieren...


----------



## Leemi (8. August 2018)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Formula/CTS-Special-Compression-Kit-p59625/
...
_Mit dem CTS (Compression Tuning System) ist es Dir möglich, die Einstellungen Deiner Gabel zu ändern, ohne diese dabei ausbauen oder etwas am Innenleben ändern zu müssen.
Mit den drei *Special-Ventilen* kannst Du Deiner Federgabel drei unterschiedliche Abstimmungen verpassen und Dein Bike somit auf die unterschiedlichsten Einsatzgebiete anpassen.
Hierbei wählst Du das *gold markierte Ventil für ein softes Ansprechverhalten*, das orange für medium und das grüne für die firm Abstimmung. Standardmäßig *kommen die Selva, 35 und 33 augestattet mit dem blau markierten Ventil.*_

...

Probieren geht wohl über studieren...


----------



## Leemi (8. August 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> Noch ne frage
> Welches CTS würdet ihr empfehlen bei einem Gewicht von 72Kg ,wenn man auf eine „fluffige“Gabel steht?
> Fahre kein soo grobes Terrain,nicht verblockt und die Selva ist am HT verbaut



Die Frage ist nun auch letztlich was genau unter "Fluffig" zu verstehen wäre, denn in den ersten paar cm wäre wohl REGULAR dem SPECIAL vorzuziehen. SPECIAL sieht mehr nach Linear aus. Fehlen halt noch Newton's Angaben auf dem Bild...
(Quelle https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/03/06/federgabel-test-formula-selva-29/). Oder les' ich das gerade Falsch?


----------



## Orakel (8. August 2018)

Erster Schritt jetzt, in Erfahrung bringen welches CTS verbaut ist.


----------



## rakoth (8. August 2018)

Blau ist schon sehr "fluffig" - da nutzt die Gabel am Anfang viel Federweg. War mir zuviel, auch wenn man dann vom Wurzel Gerumpel fast nix mehr mitkriegt - fast schon langweilig...
Orange ist ziemlich gut, favorisieren auch die meisten Fahrer


----------



## Werratte (8. August 2018)

Orange ist inzwischen auch im Auslieferzustand bei Propain verbaut. Bei mir war noch Grün / Firm drin. Hat mich aber ein bisserl viel Kraft gekostet. Mit Orange, zwei Neopos und 53PSI bin ich jetzt bei meinen 73kg blank sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Leemi (9. August 2018)

Leemi schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen
> *Sind bei der SELVA 29 zusätzliche Decals dabei oder nicht?* Laut BC schon (siehe hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Formula/Selva-27-5-29-Boost-Federgabel-Modell-2018-p61269/).
> BC erhält leider keine AW von euch, deshalb hier noch mal...


@CosmicSports 
Auch wenn's nervt... keine Idee?


----------



## CosmicSports (9. August 2018)

Leemi schrieb:


> @CosmicSports
> Auch wenn's nervt... keine Idee?



Die Frage ging wohl unter. BC hat hier nicht angefragt, das wüßten wir. Es sind zusätzliche Decors dabei.

Dein Cosmic Sports Team


----------



## Leemi (9. August 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Die Frage ging wohl unter. BC hat hier nicht angefragt, das wüßten wir. Es sind zusätzliche Decors dabei.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Sports Team



Danke. Werde BC informieren, da deren Service Team behauptet 2 -3 mal angefragt zu haben und nichts weiter gehört noch gelesen zu haben. Schade, das ICH als Kunde MICH um sowas kümmern muss.
Eigentlich eine Lappalie. Einer von euch Beiden (BC oder Cosmic) schickt mir dies per Post zu und ruhe ist im Karton!

Sollte doch möglich sein, wenn ich schon beim Kauf keinen um seine Marge bringe,- gelle?
Also,- wie schaut's? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (9. August 2018)

Leemi schrieb:


> Danke. Werde BC informieren, da deren Service Team behauptet 2 -3 mal angefragt zu haben und nichts weiter gehört noch gelesen zu haben. Schade, das ICH als Kunde MICH um sowas kümmern muss.
> Eigentlich eine Lappalie. Einer von euch Beiden (BC oder Cosmic) schickt mir dies per Post zu und ruhe ist im Karton!
> 
> Sollte doch möglich sein, wenn ich schon beim Kauf keinen um seine Marge bringe,- gelle?
> Also,- wie schaut's? ;-)



Welche Arbeit BC macht, können wir nicht bewerten, Anfragen die an den entsprechenden Stellen eingehen, bearbeiten wir. Für Serviceanfragen finden sich die Adresse und die Nummer in der Signatur. Reklamationen gehen den Rückweg über den entsprechenden Verkäufer, um abzuklären, warum die Decore fehlen.
Bei den schwarzen Gabeln sind entweder ein Stealth oder ein weißes Decor dabei, meist jeweils das alternative Decor. Ultraviolette sind Nachrüstware, diese sind nicht dabei.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Leemi (9. August 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Welche Arbeit BC macht, können wir nicht bewerten, Anfragen die an den entsprechenden Stellen eingehen, bearbeiten wir. Für Serviceanfragen finden sich die Adresse und die Nummer in der Signatur. Reklamationen gehen den Rückweg über den entsprechenden Verkäufer, um abzuklären, warum die Decore fehlen.
> Bei den schwarzen Gabeln sind entweder ein Stealth oder ein weißes Decor dabei, meist jeweils das alternative Decor. Ultraviolette sind Nachrüstware, diese sind nicht dabei.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team



Ihr wollt nicht ERNSTHAFT wegen eines Aufklebers die Prozedur walten lassen,- oder? Erscheint mir etwas (ich will das Wort jetzt nicht schreiben)...
Ach,- EGAL. Decals AB und FEDDICH ist die Suppe. 

Thema abgehakt.


----------



## CosmicSports (10. August 2018)

Leemi schrieb:


> Ihr wollt nicht ERNSTHAFT wegen eines Aufklebers die Prozedur walten lassen,- oder? Erscheint mir etwas (ich will das Wort jetzt nicht schreiben)...
> Ach,- EGAL. Decals AB und FEDDICH ist die Suppe.
> 
> Thema abgehakt.



Die "Prozedur" handhabt dein Fachhändler, mit der hast du im Normalfall nichts zu tun. Ohne die "Prozedur" haben wir keine Kundendaten, keine Adresse, nichts mit dem wir arbeiten können. Möglicherweise erscheint das etwas ...... , dennoch ermöglicht das eine effektive Handhabung von Reklamationen und Reparaturen. Wir haben das an anderer Stelle bereits betont, entweder den Weg über den ursprünglichen Händler gehen, oder bei uns in der Reklamation melden, dann wird sich der Probleme angenommen. 

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Leemi (10. August 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> ... *dennoch ermöglicht das eine effektive Handhabung von Reklamationen*
> Dein Cosmic Service Team



Effektiv ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff 
Alles wird gut.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (10. August 2018)

Leemi schrieb:


> Effektiv ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff
> Alles wird gut.


Du willst doch gerne die violetten Decals haben, die sind wie schon in einem Beitrag davor von Cosmic Sports geschrieben, nicht Teil des Lieferumfangs bei der schwarzen Gabel. Versteh nicht warum du dich so aufregst.


----------



## Leemi (10. August 2018)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Du willst doch gerne die violetten Decals haben, die sind wie schon in einem Beitrag davor von Cosmic Sports geschrieben, nicht Teil des Lieferumfangs bei der schwarzen Gabel. *Versteh nicht warum du dich so aufregst*.



Ich reg' mich doch auch gar nicht auf 
Oder regst Du Dich vielleicht auf? 
Lila Decals sind ebenfalls durch (hatte DICH sowieso nicht gefragt. Leg' Dich wieder hin.)

Der Vollständigkeit halber:
Cosmic oder Formula hatte wohl vergessen den Kram in den Karton zu geben.
Passiert halt auch mal + ist ja auch kein Drama. War wohl was in der QA nicht so wie's sein soll...


----------



## Joehigashi80 (10. August 2018)

Leemi schrieb:


> Ich reg' mich doch auch gar nicht auf
> Oder regst Du Dich vielleicht auf?
> Lila Decals sind ebenfalls durch (hatte DICH sowieso nicht gefragt. Leg' Dich wieder hin.)
> 
> ...





 

Und jetzt ist gut.


----------



## Leemi (10. August 2018)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 761304
> 
> Und jetzt ist gut.



Durchaus möglich.


----------



## Werratte (15. September 2018)

So, nachdem ich inzwischen mit der Selva ein bisschen was angestellt habe, hier mal meine Zusammenfassung.
Zum Anfang muss ich ein kleines bisschen Kritik üben. Es betrifft das System mit dem Ballistol als Spacer in der Luftkammer. Leider bleibt das Öl dort nicht, sondern verschwindet durch die Kolbendichtung in das Casting. Einen Serviceintervall von 400km übersteht das Öl bei weiten nicht. Das hat dann nicht nur die schleichende Veränderung der Progression zu Folge, sondern auch eine spürbar geringere Leichtgängigkeit.
Da wohl so gut wie alle mit Neopos fahren, noch der Hinweis, dass bei einer trockenen Luftkammer auch noch Abrieb entsteht.
Daher ist es aus meiner Sicht zwingend notwendig, dass man das Tool zum öffnen der Luftkammer zur Hand hat. Man muss einfach ab und zu mal kontrollieren, bzw. nachfüllen und dann ist´s gut.

Eine Zeit lang nach dem ersten Service, hatte ich plötzlich einen sehr deutlichen Ölaustritt am linken Abstreifer. Der ist aber auch sofort, fast vollständig wieder verschwunden. Ein bisschen blieb aber was davon, weshalb ich dann auch nur einen kurzen zweiten Intervall bis zum Service gefahren bin. Allerdings war keine größerer Verschmutzung als beim ersten Service feststellbar.
Es ist also wohl eher unkritisch, wenn die Gabel an den Abstreifern ein bisschen schwitzt. Neue Abstreifer hab ich trotzdem montiert.

Zum Fetten der Abstreifer hab ich mir das Fett von Klüber besorgt, das Formula Deutschland verwendet hat. Soll wohl haltbarer sein als z.B. das Slick.
Es hat auch noch sehr gut ausgesehen, als ich den zweiten Service gemacht habe und daher werde ich den dritten Intervall jetzt etwas länger machen. Da ist dann auch das Öl in der Dämpfung fällig.
(Ich hab noch ein bisserl was von dem Fett übrig. Wer was haben möchte, bitte PN)

Der Service an sich ist sehr einfach.
Ein Paar hilfreiche Details:
Zum Lösen der Schrauben unten am Casting (mit denen die "Kolbenstangen" von Dämpfung und Luftkammer fixiert sind), sollte noch Druck in der Luftkammer und der Lockout der Dämpfung geschlossen sein. Dadurch können die Kolbenstangen nicht ausweichen und von der Schlüsselfläche im Casting abrutschen. Die Stangen könnten sich dann nämlich mitdrehen und man bekommt die Schraube nicht raus.
Das gilt dann auch beim Zusammenbau. Die Schlüsselflächen schön ausrichten, und dann erst zusammenstecken.
Vor dem Befüllen mit Öl, kontrollieren ob die Kolbenstangen mit der Schlüsselfläche in die Bohrungen rutschen.
Das Casting dann nochmal ein bisschen abziehen und dann das Öl rein.
Ich habe bisher keine Schraubensicherung für die beiden Schrauben verwendet und hatte noch kein Problem.

Der Sicherungsring, der die Luftkammerkolbeneinheit hält, ist mir so noch nie untergekommen. Das ist ein zwei mal aufgerollter, dünner Federblechstreifen. Mit einem kleinen Schlitzschraubendreher bekommt man den aber einigermaßen raus.

Wenn man das Casting mit Bremsenreiniger spült, bleibt dieser unter zwei Anschlagdämpfern hängen, die unten, fast unsichtbar im Casting liegen. Da trocknet der einfach kaum ab. Ich habe durch die Schraubbohrung mit meinem kleinsten Inbuss die Anschlagdämpfer (Gummischeiben) angelupft. Dann purzeln die im Casting rum und der Bremsenreiniger kann vollständig abtrocknen. Raus kommen die Gummischeiben nicht, weil die nicht durch die Gleitlagerbuchsen passen.

Insgesamt bin ich nach wie vor sehr, sehr zufrieden mit der Gabel und kann sie - mit Hinweis auf das Thema mit dem Öl in der Luftkammer - mit bestem Gewissen weiterempfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mu3rt0 (15. September 2018)

Da sollte dir mal jemand Isopropanol zum reinigen vom Casting etc empfehlen


----------



## rakoth (15. September 2018)

Schraubensicherung ans luftventil is auch nicht verkehrt, war bei mir schon zweimal etwas locker und dementsprechend luftverlust.
Danke @Werratte  für den Hinweis mit dem Öl in der Luftkammer, muss ich gleich mal checken.
Rest kann ich so unterschreiben!


----------



## Werratte (15. September 2018)

Mu3rt0 schrieb:


> Da sollte dir mal jemand Isopropanol zum reinigen vom Casting etc empfehlen


Wo ist da der Unterschied?


----------



## rakoth (15. September 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> Wo ist da der Unterschied?


Ich nehm auch immer isoprop, verflüchtigt sich halt schnell - sammelt sich also eher nicht irgendwo


----------



## Mu3rt0 (15. September 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> Wo ist da der Unterschied?





rakoth schrieb:


> Ich nehm auch immer isoprop, verflüchtigt sich halt schnell - sammelt sich also eher nicht irgendwo



Wie der Herr über mir schon sagte verflüchtigt sich dieses wieder.


----------



## Werratte (15. September 2018)

Mu3rt0 schrieb:


> Wie der Herr über mir schon sagte verflüchtigt sich dieses wieder.


Ist beim Bremsenreiniger ja nicht anders. In ein paar Sekunden ist der normalerweise weg. Nur unter dem Gummiring, der auch noch Taschen hat, dauert das halt deutlich länger. Noch dazu ist in dem Rohr ja auch irgendwann das bisschen Luft gesätigt, mit dem verdampten Zeug. Pusten hilft da merklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mu3rt0 (15. September 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> Ist beim Bremsenreiniger ja nicht anders. In ein paar Sekunden ist der normalerweise weg. Nur unter dem Gummiring, der auch noch Taschen hat, dauert das halt deutlich länger. Noch dazu ist in dem Rohr ja auch irgendwann das bisschen Luft gesätigt, mit dem verdampten Zeug. Pusten hilft da merklich.


Haste mit Isopropanol halt nicht, hat schon seinen Grund warum die Reinigung von nem Casting und anderen damit gemacht wird, aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Werratte (15. September 2018)

Mu3rt0 schrieb:


> Haste mit Isopropanol halt nicht, hat schon seinen Grund warum die Reinigung von nem Casting und anderen damit gemacht wird, aber jeder wie er mag.


Ich hab ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung wo man Isopropanol herbekommt. Sonst würd ich das schon mal probieren.


----------



## Xyz79 (15. September 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung wo man Isopropanol herbekommt. Sonst würd ich das schon mal probieren.


Amazon zb


----------



## Mu3rt0 (15. September 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung wo man Isopropanol herbekommt. Sonst würd ich das schon mal probieren.


Kannste bei Real.de / Amazon / Medicalcorner24 bestellen oder in der Apotheke kaufen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. September 2018)

In der Apotheke gibt es aber oft nur 70%. 
Taugt aber auch. Halt dann so teuer wie amazon + Versand.


----------



## Mu3rt0 (16. September 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> In der Apotheke gibt es aber oft nur 70%.
> Taugt aber auch. Halt dann so teuer wie amazon + Versand.


Was völlig ausreichend ist, Ja die guten Apotheken Preise


----------



## Baharott (21. September 2018)

Hey Leute hab da mal eine Frage.

Meine Selva Boost Gabel ca 1 Jahr alt 
Knackt einmal recht laut wenn sie ein paar Stunden einfach normal steht oder fährt bei einem stoppie ziemlich laut danach lässt es sich nicht mehr produzieren außer wenn ich das 1-3 Stunden nicht mehr mache.

Hatte das Problem schonmal jemand oder weiß im besten Fall Abhilfe ?


----------



## MichiP (21. September 2018)

@CosmicSports  was würde den ein Lila Casting für die Selva kosten. Hier gibt es keinen Händler den ich fragen kann 

Gerne auch per PN

schönes Wochenende


----------



## rakoth (22. September 2018)

Hab aktuell zwei Neopos drin bei ca 52 PSI - Medium Firm CTS. Allerdings nutzt die Gabel nur 160 von 180mm FW. Selbst bei ner unsanften Landung ins Flat bleibt der Ring bei 160mm stehen.... Dazu kommt noch ein "merkwürdiges" Geräusch, hört sich an als wurde die Gabel auf den Mudguard schlagen... (aber der wird ja kaum die Gabel um 20mm begrenzen...)
Jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## rakoth (26. September 2018)

rakoth schrieb:


> Hab aktuell zwei Neopos drin bei ca 52 PSI - Medium Firm CTS. Allerdings nutzt die Gabel nur 160 von 180mm FW. Selbst bei ner unsanften Landung ins Flat bleibt der Ring bei 160mm stehen.... Dazu kommt noch ein "merkwürdiges" Geräusch, hört sich an als wurde die Gabel auf den Mudguard schlagen... (aber der wird ja kaum die Gabel um 20mm begrenzen...)
> Jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


Niemand ne Idee? Oder gibts durch zwei Neopos einfach nochmal mehr Endprogression?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SerpentrasD (26. September 2018)

Hey Leute von wo bezieht ihr die Ersatzeile für die Selva?
Entweder ich bin zu blöd um etwas zu finden oder es gibt keine service kit über über Google. 
Ich  müsste dringend einen kompletten service machen. Hat das jemand schon erledigt? Spezial Werkzeuge bis auf die Nuss?


----------



## SerpentrasD (26. September 2018)

Doppel post -.-


----------



## der freed (26. September 2018)

@rakoth klingt nach knackender Gabelkrone. Macht meine auch. Kannst sie mal ausbauen, Schaft vorsichtig in Schraubstock einspannen und dann am ausfallende drücken und ziehen. Meine knackt dann merklich im Schaft - Brücken Bereich. 

@SerpentrasD Service Kits bzw. Ersatzteile gibt’s über jeden Shop der Cosmic Händler ist. 
Fertige Kits gibt’s aber meines Wissens nicht. 
Aber klar, Abstreifer etc. gibt’s, aber für die Kartusche gibt’s keine Teile so viel ich weiß


----------



## SerpentrasD (26. September 2018)

der freed schrieb:


> @SerpentrasD Service Kits bzw. Ersatzteile gibt’s über jeden Shop der Cosmic Händler ist.
> Fertige Kits gibt’s aber meines Wissens nicht.
> Aber klar, Abstreifer etc. gibt’s, aber für die Kartusche gibt’s keine Teile so viel ich weiß



Hmn okay das heißt dann offline? Ich habe wie gesagt über Google direkt jetzt noch nichts gefunden.  Staubabstreifer und irgendwelche Dichtungen die evtl passen könnten bei Bike-Components. Und andere Shops die ebenfalls Fahrwerke von Cosmic beziehen haben weniger oder das gleiche.
Das Öl für die Kartusche bzw die Spritzen mit Adaptern so wie im Video auf YouTube von Formula selbst zum Warten der Selva finde ich aber gar nicht. Obwohl man laut diesem Video auch das bekommen sollte.


----------



## der freed (26. September 2018)

SerpentrasD schrieb:


> Hmn okay das heißt dann offline? Ich habe wie gesagt über Google direkt jetzt noch nichts gefunden.  Staubabstreifer und irgendwelche Dichtungen die evtl passen könnten bei Bike-Components. Und andere Shops die ebenfalls Fahrwerke von Cosmic beziehen haben weniger oder das gleiche.
> Das Öl für die Kartusche bzw die Spritzen mit Adaptern so wie im Video auf YouTube von Formula selbst zum Warten der Selva finde ich aber gar nicht. Obwohl man laut diesem Video auch das bekommen sollte.



Also das Zeug gibt es auch, wahrscheinlich zu wenig Nachfrage und daher haben die Shops das nicht auf Lager haben. Auf Anfrage sollte das aber jeder bestellen können. Egal ob Bike - Components oder ähnlich. Gerade die sind in der Regal sehr fix was Mails etc angeht.
Cosmic ist eher was die Verfügbarkeit angeht hin und wieder nicht so gut aufgestellt bei den Ersatzteilen und dem Öl. Ich meine du kannst als Endkunde aber auch Cosmic trotzdem nach den Artikel Nummern schauen und die dann eventuell direkt an den online Shop deines Vertrauens weitergeben


----------



## Werratte (26. September 2018)

rakoth schrieb:


> Niemand ne Idee? Oder gibts durch zwei Neopos einfach nochmal mehr Endprogression?


Ehrlich gesagt nicht. Das Geräusch vom mudguard kenn ich auch, aber ich hab den FW auch schon ausgenutzt - bei gleichem Setup.


----------



## Werratte (14. Oktober 2018)

@CosmicSports Ich hab irgendwas im Hinterkopf, dass ein nachrüstbares Upgrade mit einer separaten Negativ-Luftfeder kommen soll.
Gibt's da einen Termin?


----------



## der freed (14. Oktober 2018)

Also ich meine das die Gabel ab Dezember zur Verfügung stehen soll. In dem zeitraum kommt dann denke ich auch das Feder Kit als Ersatzteil


----------



## Xayok (15. Oktober 2018)

Hier stand Unsinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (16. Oktober 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> @CosmicSports Ich hab irgendwas im Hinterkopf, dass ein nachrüstbares Upgrade mit einer separaten Negativ-Luftfeder kommen soll.
> Gibt's da einen Termin?



Es soll auch ein Nachrüstkit kommen. Da es bisher von Formula Seite jedoch noch keinen offiziellen Release Termin für die Formula Selva R gibt (bisherige Bilder und Videos sind Previes, Formula unterschiedet hier), können wir bisher nicht sagen, wann es so weit sein wird. Daher können wir dir keinen Termin nennen.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## CosmicSports (22. Oktober 2018)

Die Nero R wurde vergangenen Freitag offiziell released. Ab Ende November soll die Gabel offiziell auslieferbar sein. Mit den Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit kann es zu Verzögerungen kommen. Möglichkeiten vorzubestellen sollten auch in den nächsten Tagen vorhanden sein (der Einzelhandel kann direkt bei uns vorordern).

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## freetourer (22. Oktober 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Die Nero R wurde vergangenen Freitag offiziell released. Ab Ende November soll die Gabel offiziell auslieferbar sein. Mit den Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit kann es zu Verzögerungen kommen. Möglichkeiten vorzubestellen sollten auch in den nächsten Tagen vorhanden sein (der Einzelhandel kann direkt bei uns vorordern).
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team



Hallo Cosmic Service Team.

Es kam ja hier im Forum schon mal die Frage auf wie es mit der Dmpfungskartusche aussieht wenn man die CTS - Einheiten tauscht und dadurch etwas Öl austritt. - Stellt das kein Problem dar oder sollte man etwas Öl einfach oben reinkippen?

Wäre ja doof wenn man nur durch Ausprobieren der CTS - Einheiten die Gabel danach zum Service schicken muss.


----------



## CosmicSports (22. Oktober 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hallo Cosmic Service Team.
> 
> Es kam ja hier im Forum schon mal die Frage auf wie es mit der Dmpfungskartusche aussieht wenn man die CTS - Einheiten tauscht und dadurch etwas Öl austritt. - Stellt das kein Problem dar oder sollte man etwas Öl einfach oben reinkippen?
> 
> Wäre ja doof wenn man nur durch Ausprobieren der CTS - Einheiten die Gabel danach zum Service schicken muss.



Hallo Freetourer,

am Besten ist es natürlich ersteinmal keinen Ölverlust zu haben, dies gelingt am Besten, wenn man die Gabel ausreichend stark aufpumpt. Zudem beim Ausbauen keinen erheblichen Druck auf die gabel bringt, der die Kartusche komprimiert. Sollte es allerdings dennoch zu einem kleinen Ölaustritt kommen, kann einfach ein wenig Öl nachgekippt werden.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## SerpentrasD (22. Oktober 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Hallo Freetourer,
> 
> am Besten ist es natürlich ersteinmal keinen Ölverlust zu haben, dies gelingt am Besten, wenn man die Gabel ausreichend stark aufpumpt. Zudem beim Ausbauen keinen erheblichen Druck auf die gabel bringt, der die Kartusche komprimiert. Sollte es allerdings dennoch zu einem kleinen Ölaustritt kommen, kann einfach ein wenig Öl nachgekippt werden.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team



Man sollte das Bike auch so abstellen das die Gabel möglichst senkrecht steht. Mein Bike hat 64,5°HA , da ist  beim ersten mal nicht so super gewesen trotz 110 Psi.


----------



## freetourer (22. Oktober 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Hallo Freetourer,
> 
> am Besten ist es natürlich ersteinmal keinen Ölverlust zu haben, dies gelingt am Besten, wenn man die Gabel ausreichend stark aufpumpt. Zudem beim Ausbauen keinen erheblichen Druck auf die gabel bringt, der die Kartusche komprimiert. Sollte es allerdings dennoch zu einem kleinen Ölaustritt kommen, kann einfach ein wenig Öl nachgekippt werden.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team



Merci für die schnelle Antwort.

Welches Öl wird denn für die Dämpfungskartusche verwendet?

Kann ich das Öl bei jedem Händler beziehen, der bei Cosmic gelistet ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (22. Oktober 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Merci für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Welches Öl wird denn für die Dämpfungskartusche verwendet?
> 
> Kann ich das Öl bei jedem Händler beziehen, der bei Cosmic gelistet ist?



Das Öl kannst du bei jedem Händler beziehen, Artikelnummer ist die folgende: SB-B009-00

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## OneTrustMan (22. Oktober 2018)

Meint ihr die Selva wäre für ein Trail Hardtail geeignet? 
ich würde mir diesen Winter gerne ein hartes baller Bike aufbauen. ( 160mm )
Erfahrungen habe ich mit RS, Fox und CC gemacht.

Fox kommt nicht in Frage, die Gabeln sind bei feinen und schnellen Schlägen, Bremswellen usw. einfach murks.
Nach einer Fahrt mit einer Fox40 sind mir fast die Hände abgefallen. 
Die RS Lyric gefällt mir da um einiges besser und die Cane Creak war noch angenehmer zu fahren.

Im Thread hier habe ich gelesen das einige gerade diese enspannte runter ballern der Selva schätzen.
Genau so was will ich. Fahre gerne Highspeed über Wurzeln, Steine und co.
Selbst ich als Leihe bekomme da mit wie unterschiedlich sich diverse Gabeln da fahren.

Würdet ihr eher die Negativ Coil oder Air empfehlen? ( wiege fahr fertig 83 Kg )
Danke


----------



## rakoth (22. Oktober 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Meint ihr die Selva wäre für ein Trail Hardtail geeignet?
> ich würde mir diesen Winter gerne ein hartes baller Bike aufbauen. ( 160mm )
> Erfahrungen habe ich mit RS, Fox und CC gemacht.
> 
> ...



Passt absolut, entspanntes oder auch aggressives Ballern ist mit der Selva ein Traum. Das Limit bist nur noch Du (oder vielleicht noch das Hardtail).
Denke bei dem Gewicht passt auch die negativ coil, zumindest für mich bei ähnlichem Gewicht. Allerdings gibt's ja noch kaum jemand mit Erfahrung zur neuen Selva...


----------



## OneTrustMan (22. Oktober 2018)

rakoth schrieb:


> Passt absolut, entspanntes oder auch aggressives Ballern ist mit der Selva ein Traum.


Gibt es ein bestimmtes CTS was sich da besonders hervorhebt, bzw. du empfehlen würdest?
Und bekommt aller bei der Lieferung mit, oder muss man die extra kaufen?
PS Das Violett sieht echt sexy aus.
Fährt die jemand zufällig in der Farbe?


----------



## Mu3rt0 (22. Oktober 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hallo Cosmic Service Team.
> 
> Es kam ja hier im Forum schon mal die Frage auf wie es mit der Dmpfungskartusche aussieht wenn man die CTS - Einheiten tauscht und dadurch etwas Öl austritt. - Stellt das kein Problem dar oder sollte man etwas Öl einfach oben reinkippen?
> 
> Wäre ja doof wenn man nur durch Ausprobieren der CTS - Einheiten die Gabel danach zum Service schicken muss.


Da hat doch Formula heute ein Video Tutorial auf ihrem YouTube Kanal gepostet zu. Schaust dir am besten mal an. Gabel auf ne gewisse PSI pumpen und CTS vorsichtig raus schrauben. Ein wenig Öl ist eh an der CTS aber das wäre wohl nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## rakoth (22. Oktober 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Gibt es ein bestimmtes CTS was sich da besonders hervorhebt, bzw. du empfehlen würdest?
> Und bekommt aller bei der Lieferung mit, oder muss man die extra kaufen?
> PS Das Violett sieht echt sexy aus.
> Fährt die jemand zufällig in der Farbe?


Hängt vom fahrstil ab. Das blaue ist schon sehr soft bzw gibt sehr viel FW frei. Mir taugt momentan das Special Medium (orange). Noch bissl straffer wirds mit dem grünen. Ich würde mal mit dem blauen anfangen und das orange dazu kaufen. Weiß leider nicht welche cts im aftermarket dabei sind.


----------



## OneTrustMan (22. Oktober 2018)

rakoth schrieb:


> Hängt vom fahrstil ab. Das blaue ist schon sehr soft bzw gibt sehr viel FW frei. Mir taugt momentan das Special Medium (orange). Noch bissl straffer wirds mit dem grünen. Ich würde mal mit dem blauen anfangen und das orange dazu kaufen. Weiß leider nicht welche cts im aftermarket dabei sind.


Danke dir 
Ich will auch einfach mal was neues ausprobieren.
Formula, MRP, oder CC soll es werden.

Die ganzen Bike Festivals mit all den vielen verschiedenen Herstellern sind zwar schön und gut.....nur was Komponenten angeht existiert da überhaupt keine Vielfalt.
99% der Räder haben Fox Fahrwerk, Sram Bremsen und Schaltungen.
Das schlimmst ist das sich die Räder mit identischen Komponenten dann auch noch sehr ähnlich fahren.
Kein Ahnung warum so viele sagen das RockShox der Standard Hersteller ist den alle an ihre Räder klatschen 
Für mich ist das Fox.


----------



## CosmicSports (23. Oktober 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Danke dir
> Ich will auch einfach mal was neues ausprobieren.
> Formula, MRP, oder CC soll es werden.
> 
> ...



Wir waren mit unseren Rädern die mit Fahrwerken von Cane Creek, Formula und DVO bestückt waren auch auf diversen Festivals vertreten. Auch im kommenden Jahr werden wir mit der Testflotte verschiedene Parks und Events ansteuern.
Die Formula kommt jetzt werksseitig (außer OE anders gespect) mit dem goldenen CTS (special soft) und zusätzlich rot (regular firm). 
Hier kann man dir nur empfehlen es auszuprobieren.

Erfahrungen mit der Selva R gibt es aktuell nur von Journalisten, Teamfahrern oder Formula selbst, da die Gabel noch nicht im Handel erhältlich ist.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## OneTrustMan (24. Oktober 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Wir waren mit unseren Rädern die mit Fahrwerken von Cane Creek, Formula und DVO bestückt waren auch auf diversen Festivals vertreten. Auch im kommenden Jahr werden wir mit der Testflotte verschiedene Parks und Events ansteuern.
> Die Formula kommt jetzt werksseitig (außer OE anders gespect) mit dem goldenen CTS (special soft) und zusätzlich rot (regular firm).
> Hier kann man dir nur empfehlen es auszuprobieren.
> 
> ...


Danke.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Service, oder Service Kits für die Selva aus?
Man ließt in englischen Foren öfter von Problemen was das Thema angeht.
Verkauft ihr die Kits?


----------



## OneTrustMan (24. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (24. Oktober 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Danke.
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Service, oder Service Kits für die Selva aus?
> Man ließt in englischen Foren öfter von Problemen was das Thema angeht.
> Verkauft ihr die Kits?



Was liest man denn da?
Wir verkaufen beide notwendigen Kits (SB40035-00 und SB40029-00) das Overhaul/O-Ring Kit und das Stanchion Seal Kit.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## OneTrustMan (24. Oktober 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Wir verkaufen beide notwendigen Kits (SB40035-00 und SB40029-00) das Overhaul/O-Ring Kit und das Stanchion Seal Kit.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team


Danke.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Oktober 2018)

Gibt es ein Schutzblech, welhces etwas länger ist als ein Mudguard aber passt? Ich war heute enttäuscht, dass der Mudhugger long nicht zu Selva passt, denn er stößt noch vor dem Bottom Out an die Gabelkrone.


----------



## der freed (28. Oktober 2018)

Ich fahre das von BBB, finde das passt soweit ganz ordentlich. Ist etwas größer als der Marsh Gard aber klar lange nicht so groß wie der Mudhugger. Reicht mir persönlich aber auf jeden Fall für da schlechte Wetter


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Oktober 2018)

Der aktuelle (etwas länger gewordene) Riesel Koloss ist keine Option?


----------



## Mu3rt0 (28. Oktober 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Schutzblech, welhces etwas länger ist als ein Mudguard aber passt? Ich war heute enttäuscht, dass der Mudhugger long nicht zu Selva passt, denn er stößt noch vor dem Bottom Out an die Gabelkrone.


Mudhugger Short ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Oktober 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Der aktuelle (etwas länger gewordene) Riesel Koloss ist keine Option?


Das kann ich nicht sagen, da ich beim Mudhugger auch davon ausging, dass er passen würde. Leider eben nicht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Oktober 2018)

Warum sollte er bei einer Lyrik passen und bei der Selva nicht?
Bitte, mach mich schlau(er).


----------



## jodeljo22 (13. November 2018)

Servus Zusammen! Habe mir nun endlich auch ein Propain Spindrift mit besagter Formula Selva EX zugelegt. Nach kurzer Testfahrt musste ich feststellen, dass ich die Gabel an dem goldenen Hebel nicht blockieren kann, da das gesamte Modul, abweichend von allen Produktbildern, verdreht ist. So blockiert der Hebel an der Gabelbrücke und lässt sich nicht komplett umlegen. Was ist hier schiefgelaufen? Hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem und könnt mir helfen Ein Bild lade ich auch hoch. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (13. November 2018)

Das Hebel System lässt sich frei drehen und positionieren wie man will. 

Ähm ich habe gerade nur auch nicht mehr auf dem Schirm wie das geht. Aber ich meine es gibt unter den Verstellern eine Madenschraube, diese muss man lösen und dann lässt sich das System verdrehen...
Müsste auch irgendwo hinterlegt sein. 
Vielleicht kann @CosmicSports da direkt schnell helfen. 

Cheers


----------



## CosmicSports (13. November 2018)

http://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/33_2015-Expert_Setting_ENG.pdf

Hier ist auf Seite zwei ein Pfeil mit der Beschriftung (Satellite Position) die Madenschraube lösen, verdrehen, und wieder festschrauben.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## jodeljo22 (13. November 2018)

Hammer, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!! Problem ist behoben!
Grüße


----------



## Xyz79 (14. November 2018)

Bei meiner 170er selva sind die Standrohre ausgefedert nur gut 160mm sichtbar.Da kann doch irgendwas nicht ganz stimmen.Wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## CosmicSports (15. November 2018)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Bei meiner 170er selva sind die Standrohre ausgefedert nur gut 160mm sichtbar.Da kann doch irgendwas nicht ganz stimmen.Wie ist das bei euch?



Mit wieviel PSI ist deine Luftkammer beaufschlagt? Bzw was wiegst du? Ausgefedert belastet, oder Gabel im Ständer hängend?

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Xyz79 (15. November 2018)

Fahre ca 50 psi bei 75 kg. Hatte sie zum messen auf 80psi aufgepumpt und unbelastet gemessen. Mehr als 165mm kommt nicht. Lässt sich ja auch nicht bis zur Krone komprimieren. Also müsste der effektive Federweg bei ca 160mm liegen. 
Frage war eigentlich mehr interessehalber. Funktionieren tut die Gabel göttlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (15. November 2018)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Fahre ca 50 psi bei 75 kg. Hatte sie zum messen auf 80psi aufgepumpt und unbelastet gemessen. Mehr als 165mm kommt nicht. Lässt sich ja auch nicht bis zur Krone komprimieren. Also müsste der effektive Federweg bei ca 160mm liegen.
> Frage war eigentlich mehr interessehalber. Funktionieren tut die Gabel göttlich.



Wie sieht es aus, wenn du die Luft komplett aus der Gabel lässt und dann das Ventil entfernst und sie auseinander ziehst? Hat sie dann mehr als 170mm?

Selbst getravelt, traveln lassen oder als 170mm gekauft? Kann verschiedene Ursachen haben, die aber alle aufzulisten ist umfangreich, Luft im Casting Travel Spacer sitzt eventuell falsch, bzw ist nicht eingerastet, etc

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Xyz79 (15. November 2018)

Ohne Luft und Ventileinsatz ändert sich nicht wirklich was. Gabel ist so wie sie aus dem Werk kam. Wurde nichts dran geändert. Gekauft als 170mm Variante im Propain tyee. 
Wollte die im Winter zwecks Service eh mal einschicken. Dann kann ja mal nachgesehen werden ob der spacer richtig sitzt etc.
Danke schon mal für die schnellen Infos.


----------



## CosmicSports (16. November 2018)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ohne Luft und Ventileinsatz ändert sich nicht wirklich was. Gabel ist so wie sie aus dem Werk kam. Wurde nichts dran geändert. Gekauft als 170mm Variante im Propain tyee.
> Wollte die im Winter zwecks Service eh mal einschicken. Dann kann ja mal nachgesehen werden ob der spacer richtig sitzt etc.
> Danke schon mal für die schnellen Infos.



Wir prüfen das dann gerne. Normalerweise haben die Formula ehr ein paar Millimeter zu viel Federweg. Aber das sieht man im Detail wenn sie da ist.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## SerpentrasD (16. November 2018)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ohne Luft und Ventileinsatz ändert sich nicht wirklich was. Gabel ist so wie sie aus dem Werk kam. Wurde nichts dran geändert. Gekauft als 170mm Variante im Propain tyee.
> Wollte die im Winter zwecks Service eh mal einschicken. Dann kann ja mal nachgesehen werden ob der spacer richtig sitzt etc.
> Danke schon mal für die schnellen Infos.



Komplett zusammen stauchen kann ich meine 180er Selva auch nicht, auch ohne Luft. Was die anderen hier schon angesprochen haben mit dem Mudguard könnte die Ursache sein. Macht meines auch und ich habe es gestern nach dem großen Service so plaziert das es zum Rahmen hin weiter fällt.
Bei mir ist es eindeutig der Durchschlagschutz. Die sind 10mm ca Fett. Gerade beim Service hat sich einer gelöst und ist mir entgegen gekommen. Durchgeschlagen habe ich sie aber schon in der Fahrt. Was den maximalen fw angeht kann ich dir aber nicht helfen.
Wobei gibt Formula nicht +-5-mm an? Meine Selva hat 185mm genau.

Das mit dem Service ist so ne Sache @OneTrustMan  denn man braucht zwingend wie ich finde einen Aufsatz für die Kartusche. Da diese luftfrei zu bekommen ohne Adapter nur sehr schwer möglich ist. Hingegen mit dem Gewinde Aufsatz und einer leeren Spritze ohne Kolben in 5 Minuten machbar ist wenn die Kartusche schon ausgebaut ist.

Mein erster Gabel Service überhaupt war gestern. Die Selva wurde von mir sehr lange ohne Service gefahren. Genau ein Jahr um genau zu sein. Der Service ist echt nicht schwer. Aber die Versorgung von Ersatzeile ist es. Das erwähnte Werkzeuge für die Kartusche gibt es offiziell gar nicht im Handel. Für die O Ringe habe ich Knapp einen Monat warten müssen und das Fett ist so knapp bemessen daß es gerade so wenn man sparsam ist für den vollen Service reicht. Alternativen sollte man sich da eher suchen. Ich mache das jedenfalls nun. Das Hydraulik Öl ist teuer und ein Mysterium da man eigentlich nichts darüber finden kann. 250ml /20€ reicht für etwa 4 komplette Service wenn man nichts vergeudet und immer nur komplett alles macht.

Was zurück bleibt bei meiner Gabel nach einem Jahr , Öl überall aber sehr stark verschmutzt. Kartusche die geschlossen ist war leicht verunreinigt. Fett war noch überall und an den Staubabstreifer hinter den Schaumstoffen war es quasi fast neu. Schaumstoff selbst aber fertig, alle Dichtungen intakt.





Neopos habe ich jetzt bereit und werde sie ausgiebig testen am Wochenende.
Vier verschiedene CTS sind auch am Start.


----------



## Xyz79 (17. November 2018)

Mach den Service jetzt doch auch mal selber. 
Wieviel Gabelöl/ballistol Gemisch kommt ins Casting? Hab was von 25ml pro Seite im Kopf. Stimmt das?


----------



## hans7 (17. November 2018)

Jeweils 5 ml Ballistol und 5 ml Gabelöl pro seite


----------



## SerpentrasD (17. November 2018)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Mach den Service jetzt doch auch mal selber.
> Wieviel Gabelöl/ballistol Gemisch kommt ins Casting? Hab was von 25ml pro Seite im Kopf. Stimmt das?


Laut Formula 25 ml pro seite.

Quelle : 





Ach Mist ich wollte die genaue Zeit verlinken aber das Forum lässt es nicht zu. Springe etwa zu 10:40 im Video da steht es direkt.


----------



## Xyz79 (17. November 2018)

Ah. Danke. Das Video hatte ich mal gesehen. Daher hatte ich die 25ml im Kopf.


----------



## hans7 (17. November 2018)

Ab 6:10
Die Mengen die ich vorhin geschrieben habe. Komisch

Das Manual, für die 35er, für die Selva finde ich keines, steht auch 10 cc


----------



## Xyz79 (17. November 2018)

Hm. Die sind auch witzig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (17. November 2018)

Das zweite Video ist deutlich älter. Es funktioniert auch die geringere Schmierung, mehr schadet aber definitiv nicht, daher wurden die Mengen etwas erhöht.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Xyz79 (17. November 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Das zweite Video ist deutlich älter. Es funktioniert auch die geringere Schmierung, mehr schadet aber definitiv nicht, daher wurden die Mengen etwas erhöht.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team


Besten Dank!


----------



## SerpentrasD (19. November 2018)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Besten Dank!


Ich habe pro Seite 30ml drin. Funktioniert einwandfrei das ganze.

Ich fahre jetzt mit zwei neopos, ungefähr 30ml Öl in der Luftkammer und dem regulären weichesten CTS. Da ich nur noch Regular Firm , Special soft und Special Firm habe . Medium hätte ich gern gesehen aber so wie das gerade läuft gefällt das mir sehr gut. Gleich neue Rekorde aufgestellt und nur noch 6 Sekunden hinter Wyn Masters auf der haus Strecke


----------



## Joehigashi80 (19. November 2018)

SerpentrasD schrieb:


> ...nur noch 6 Sekunden hinter Wyn Masters auf der haus Strecke


Seine Erstbefahrung auf Sicht?


----------



## SerpentrasD (19. November 2018)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Seine Erstbefahrung auf Sicht?


Insgesamt ist das eh ein Witz, Strava regestriert manchmal so schlecht das man da eigentlich nur für sich selbst über dauer sehen kann ob man schneller ist oder nicht.
Er ist von einem Kollegen geguided worden in Heidelberg. Hat ihm wohl gefallen aber Wyn soll eh sehr locker sein.

Ist auf jeden Fall geil auf der Strecke ist nur ein richtiger Anlieger. Wyn ist dort gerade rein und drüber gesprungen


----------



## DerGeneigteLese (22. November 2018)

Vielleicht ein wenig am Thema vorbei, oder auch nicht:
Kennt jemand die RAL Bezeichnung von ultraviolet? Oder ist das eine Geheimmischung wie die Öle...


----------



## Xayok (22. November 2018)

DerGeneigteLese schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein wenig am Thema vorbei, oder auch nicht:
> Kennt jemand die RAL Bezeichnung von ultraviolet? Oder ist das eine Geheimmischung wie die Öle...



Pantone 266C mit etwas blau und einem matten Klarlack. Keine regulär erhaltbare Farbe, aber kann man wohl ähnlich Mischen, ob es den Mehraufwand wert ist?


----------



## OneTrustMan (22. November 2018)

Xayok schrieb:


> Pantone 266C mit etwas blau und einem matten Klarlack. Keine regulär erhaltbare Farbe, aber kann man wohl ähnlich Mischen, ob es den Mehraufwand wert ist?


Kommt auf gesamt Konzept an.
Je nach Rahmenfarbe und persönlichen Geschmack 
Wie würde die wohl an meinen Blau Schwarzen Capra aussehen


----------



## DerGeneigteLese (22. November 2018)

Danke für Deine Hilfe!
So genau geht es bei der Farbe dann doch nicht, wenn es einfach zu bewerkstelligen gewesen wäre, hätte ich es 1:1 übernommen.
Zum Konzept:  kein schwarz. Sonst immer die billigste Farbe, auch wenns weh tut. Bei einer neuen Gabel nehme ich mir trotzdem mal die Freiheit, die Farbe zu ändern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (23. November 2018)

DerGeneigteLese schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Hilfe!
> So genau geht es bei der Farbe dann doch nicht, wenn es einfach zu bewerkstelligen gewesen wäre, hätte ich es 1:1 übernommen.
> Zum Konzept:  kein schwarz. Sonst immer die billigste Farbe, auch wenns weh tut. Bei einer neuen Gabel nehme ich mir trotzdem mal die Freiheit, die Farbe zu ändern...



Bitte beachte dabei, dass einige Verfahren, wie Pulverbeschichtung und Sand- oder Korundstrahlen mögliche Garantieleistungen verfallen lassen.

Wenn neue Gabel, warum dann nicht direkt die farbige Version der Formula?

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## yeeehaaa (24. November 2018)

Hat jemand CTS Einsätze übrig? Besonders interessant finde ich special soft oder regular firm. Das passende Werkzeug brauche ich auch, aber das hat wahrscheinlich niemand über?


----------



## Werratte (1. Dezember 2018)

Welche Spritzen benötigt man denn für den Tausch des Öls in der Dämpfung?
Sind das spezielle, mit bestimmten Anschlussgewinden?


----------



## Xayok (1. Dezember 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> Welche Spritzen benötigt man denn für den Tausch des Öls in der Dämpfung?
> Sind das spezielle, mit bestimmten Anschlussgewinden?



Sind spezielle Anschlussstücke.

Grüße 
André


----------



## Werratte (1. Dezember 2018)

Xayok schrieb:


> Sind spezielle Anschlussstücke.
> 
> Grüße
> André


Ich hab's befürchtet. Da muss ich mich mal auf die Suche machen...


----------



## Xayok (1. Dezember 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> Ich hab's befürchtet. Da muss ich mich mal auf die Suche machen...


 Besteht eine Notwendigkeit die Kartusche zu entlüften, oder 'just because'.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (1. Dezember 2018)

Xayok schrieb:


> Besteht eine Notwendigkeit die Kartusche zu entlüften, oder 'just because'.


Braucht ja auch irgendwann mal einen Ölwechsel.
Ich hab das Bike, bzw. die Gabel bald ein Jahr und hab gut 1.300km damit runter. Viel Bikepark, Plose, Vinschgau, Kronplatz und Co.
Da kann man den Winter schon nutzen, um das Bike für eine Saison mit wenig Schraubarbeit herzurichten.


----------



## Xayok (1. Dezember 2018)

Die Formula braucht nicht zwangsweise einen Ölwechsel. Die Kartusche war ursprünglich auf keine Notwendigkeit eines Ölwechsels ausgelegt.
Du kannst dir die Arbeit machen, sie ist aber nicht notwendig.


----------



## der freed (1. Dezember 2018)

Naja also bei mir kam nach einem Jahr schon gute braune Suppe aus dem Ding. Kann ich so also nicht bestätigen das sie es nicht „braucht“


----------



## Xayok (1. Dezember 2018)

der freed schrieb:


> Naja also bei mir kam nach einem Jahr schon gute braune Suppe aus dem Ding. Kann ich so also nicht bestätigen das sie es nicht „braucht“



War die Funktion eingeschränkt? Frage aus Interesse, da meine Erfahrungen anders aussehen.


----------



## der freed (2. Dezember 2018)

Also eingeschränkt in dem Sinne mangelnder Funktion, klares Nein. Aber nach einem Öl Wechsel war sie auf jeden Fall wieder spürbar feinfühliger


----------



## Werratte (2. Dezember 2018)

Wenn man fährt, bis es eine Einschränkung bbei der Funktion gibt, ist leicht mal ein bisschen mehr kaputt.
Also nach einem sinnvollen Zeitraum mal nachgucken und dann hat man was, woran man den nächsten Intervall abschätzen kann.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Dezember 2018)

Weiß schon jemand, wann bzw. wo die Internals für die R verfügbar sind um die alte Selva umzurüsten bzw. wird diese Umrüstung von euch @CosmicSports angeboten?


----------



## SerpentrasD (3. Dezember 2018)

der freed schrieb:


> Also eingeschränkt in dem Sinne mangelnder Funktion, klares Nein. Aber nach einem Öl Wechsel war sie auf jeden Fall wieder spürbar feinfühliger


So in etwa war es bei mir auch. Richtig braun war das Öl aus der Kartusche selbst nicht dafür war das Schmieröl absolut schwarz. 
Man hat auch deutlich nicht mehr das Selva Typische geräusch gehört. Das fällt weil es schleichend kommt nicht auf. Betrachtet man nun Video aufnahmen von dem Bike stellt man es aber deutlich fest. 



Werratte schrieb:


> Braucht ja auch irgendwann mal einen Ölwechsel.
> Ich hab das Bike, bzw. die Gabel bald ein Jahr und hab gut 1.300km damit runter. Viel Bikepark, Plose, Vinschgau, Kronplatz und Co.
> Da kann man den Winter schon nutzen, um das Bike für eine Saison mit wenig Schraubarbeit herzurichten.


Bei mir sind es über 5.000 geworden bevor ich da was gemacht habe


----------



## CosmicSports (3. Dezember 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Weiß schon jemand, wann bzw. wo die Internals für die R verfügbar sind um die alte Selva umzurüsten bzw. wird diese Umrüstung von euch @CosmicSports angeboten?



Bisher gibt es noch keine genauen Informationen dazu. Wir versuchen auch mehr Details zu bekommen.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Werratte (3. Dezember 2018)

SerpentrasD schrieb:


> So in etwa war es bei mir auch. Richtig braun war das Öl aus der Kartusche selbst nicht dafür war das Schmieröl absolut schwarz.
> Man hat auch deutlich nicht mehr das Selva Typische geräusch gehört. Das fällt weil es schleichend kommt nicht auf. Betrachtet man nun Video aufnahmen von dem Bike stellt man es aber deutlich fest.
> 
> 
> Bei mir sind es über 5.000 geworden bevor ich da was gemacht habe


Und wo hattest du die passenden Spritzen her? Ich finde da nichts dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SerpentrasD (3. Dezember 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> Und wo hattest du die passenden Spritzen her? Ich finde da nichts dazu...


Ich habe einen LBS der bei Cosmic bestellen kann und da ich dort Kunde seit jahren bin hat er so lange dort genervt bis er eine für mich bekommen hat. Angeblich gibt es ja eine Nummer aber selbst damit ist er nicht weiter gekommen.


----------



## der freed (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte zufällig ein neues Tektro entlüftungs Set, ich meine es war Tektro, die hat mit dem Gewinde gepasst
Hab so lange die Werkstatt im Shop durchsucht bis ich was gefunden habe das passt


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte heute meine Selva mal offen um noch einen Neopo reinzupacken. Überrascht musste ich feststellen, dass sich einer verkantet hatte. Ist das normal? Ich musste ganz schön fummeln um den herauszubekommen. Er sah auch nicht mehr so schön aus wie man auf den Fotos sehen kann.

Eine Frage nebenbei. Welches Öl kommt in die Luftkammer? Balistol oder das andere welches in der grauen Flasche mitgeliefert wurde.


----------



## Werratte (7. Dezember 2018)

Der sieht allerdings wirklich sehr seltsam aus. Als wäre da irgendein Lösungsmittel drangekommen.
Das mit dem verkanten ist normal. Die werden ja ziemlich klein, wenn Druck in der Gabel ist. Da können die schön mal quer liegen.
Im Zweifelsfall nochmal aufpumpen und die Gabel hinlegen. Ein bisserl schütteln und dann Luft ablassen.
ACHTUNG: Natürlich nicht auf den Kopf stellen, beim Luft ablassen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Dezember 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> Der sieht allerdings wirklich sehr seltsam aus. Als wäre da irgendein Lösungsmittel drangekommen.
> Das mit dem verkanten ist normal. Die werden ja ziemlich klein, wenn Druck in der Gabel ist. Da können die schön mal quer liegen.
> Im Zweifelsfall nochmal aufpumpen und die Gabel hinlegen. Ein bisserl schütteln und dann Luft ablassen.
> ACHTUNG: Natürlich nicht auf den Kopf stellen, beim Luft ablassen.


Kein Lösungsmittel. Neu in die neue Selva getan. Komisch ist, dass da keine Rückstände oder sonstiges von dem Teil in der Gabel sind. Da müssten doch die kleinen Stückchen rumschweben. Der andere der Drin war, sieht aus wie neu.


Das mit dem Komprimieren klingt einleuchtend. Ich dachte, dass der dann auch so verkanntet bleibt.


----------



## Werratte (7. Dezember 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Kein Lösungsmittel. Neu in die neue Selva getan. Komisch ist, dass da keine Rückstände oder sonstiges von dem Teil in der Gabel sind. Da müssten doch die kleinen Stückchen rumschweben. Der andere der Drin war, sieht aus wie neu.
> 
> 
> Das mit dem Komprimieren klingt einleuchtend. Ich dachte, dass der dann auch so verkanntet bleibt.


Dann reklamieren. Ist zwar trotzdem seltsam, aber da bekommst du sicher Ersatz.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Dezember 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> Dann reklamieren. Ist zwar trotzdem seltsam, aber da bekommst du sicher Ersatz.


Jo. Danke. Ich habe mal bike24 angeschrieben.


----------



## CosmicSports (7. Dezember 2018)

@niconj 
@Werratte 

Das Verklemmen hat Werratte bereits erklärt, das kann durch die Kompression des NeoPos zuvor auftreten. Der kann sich in der Luftkammer frei bewegen.
Wie hier erklärt, ist der NeoPos ein Verbrauchsartikel, ein Schaum kann diese Materialeigenschaften, die der NeoPos aufweißt nicht auf Dauer beibehalten, deshalb kann es zu Verfomungen oder geringfügigen Formänderungen kommen. Eine Abrasion sollte in Kontakt mit den Formula Schmiermitteln nicht auftreten. In Gabeln anderer HErsteller ist das möglich, weshalb die Nutzung in diesen nicht empfohlen wird.
http://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/Neopos-Press-Release-ENGLISH.pdf

Nutzungsdauer eines NeoPos entspricht etwa 100h beziehungsweise einem Jahr und dem Zustand des NeoPos.

War der beschreibene Neopos oben, der in der Gabel unten oder oben sitzende?

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Dezember 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> War der beschreibene Neopos oben, der in der Gabel unten oder oben sitzende?


Der Neopo saß oben, war auch der, welcher sich verformt hatte. Gekauft habe ich ihn Juli 2018. 

Edit: Ich bin ihn auch in einer Rock Shox Gabel gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (7. Dezember 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Der Neopo saß oben, war auch der, welcher sich verformt hatte. Gekauft habe ich ihn Juli 2018.
> 
> Edit: Ich bin ihn auch in einer Rock Shox Gabel gefahren.



Damit wären sämtliche Reklamationsansprüche hinfällig, da Formula die Nutzung in anderen Gabeln ganz explizit ausschließt. Der Schaum scheint auf die Rock Shox Schmiermittel anders zu reagieren, als auf die Formula, dies scheint den Verschleiß zu beschleunigen.

Eine kurze Empfehlung würden wir zudem aussprechen, achte in deiner Arbeitsumgebung besser auf etwas mehr Sauberkeit, auch nur ein einzelner der Späne die auf deinem zweiten Bild erkennbar sind, kann zu Schäden an deiner Gabel führen, wenn er irgendwie in das Innere gerät.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Dezember 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Damit wären sämtliche Reklamationsansprüche hinfällig, da Formula die Nutzung in anderen Gabeln ganz explizit ausschließt. Der Schaum scheint auf die Rock Shox Schmiermittel anders zu reagieren, als auf die Formula, dies scheint den Verschleiß zu beschleunigen.
> 
> Eine kurze Empfehlung würden wir zudem aussprechen, achte in deiner Arbeitsumgebung besser auf etwas mehr Sauberkeit, auch nur ein einzelner der Späne die auf deinem zweiten Bild erkennbar sind, kann zu Schäden an deiner Gabel führen, wenn er irgendwie in das Innere gerät.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe ihn nicht mehr in die Gabel getan sondern den genommen, welchen ich noch über hatte.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe mir gerade das Video zur Selva angeschaut. Dort ist auch ein Neopo verdreht und es wird erklärt warum. Hätte ich mir auch schon vorher anschauen können.

Nun noch eine Frage an @CosmicSports Welches Öl soll in die Luftkammer? Ballistol oder ein 50/50 Gemisch von Ballistol und dem Öl, welches in der grauen Flasche mitkam?

Ich nehme mal an, dass die Anpassung der Progression seit den Neopos nicht mehr durch Öl in der Luftkammer adaptiert wird. Wie viel Öl zur Schmierung sollte denn hier rein?

Irgendwie ist die Anleitung hierzu nicht wirklich hilfreich bzw. steht da nix dazu drin.


----------



## CosmicSports (7. Dezember 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Nun noch eine Frage an @CosmicSports Welches Öl soll in die Luftkammer? Ballistol oder ein 50/50 Gemisch von Ballistol und dem Öl, welches in der grauen Flasche mitkam?
> 
> Ich nehme mal an, dass die Anpassung der Progression seit den Neopos nicht mehr durch Öl in der Luftkammer adaptiert wird. Wie viel Öl zur Schmierung sollte denn hier rein?
> 
> Irgendwie ist die Anleitung hierzu nicht wirklich hilfreich bzw. steht da nix dazu drin.



Meinst du diese Anleitung: http://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/Manuale_SELVA_S_GB.pdf

Als Lubricant ausschließlich Formula FX siehe Punkt 1.3

Für die älteren Modelle galt noch Schmierung mit 50% Idemitsu/50% Ballistol, dies wird hier nicht mehr empfohlen, da es allerdings eine Rückwärtskompatibilät geben soll, werden wir anfragen, ob das noch möglich ist.

Progression erfolgt in der Kammer immernoch über Ballistol, beziehungsweise die Kombination aus Ballistol und NeoPos.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Dezember 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Meinst du diese Anleitung: http://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/Manuale_SELVA_S_GB.pdf
> 
> Als Lubricant ausschließlich Formula FX siehe Punkt 1.3
> 
> ...


Danke. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, welches Öl ich mit der Gabel bekommen habe. Meine lief noch unter Formula Selva (ohne S) und es war sowohl Ballistol als auch das hier dabei. Ist das das OJ01? Stehen zumindest die Buchstaben auf der Flasche. Das würde heißen, dass nur das hier reinkommt ohne Ballistol?





"Only use hydraulic oil, lubricant and grease included in the kit sold by FORMULA. Hydraulic oil Idemitsu OJ01, Formula FX and Grease Formula Fork Seal. In the cartridge, use hydraulic oil Idemitsu OJ01 only. For lubrication of legs and tubes, use Formula FX only."


----------



## yeeehaaa (7. Dezember 2018)

Es muss wohl ein Schmiermittel namens Formula FX geben, aber ich finde dazu nichts. Stattdessen Boote, oder irgendwelche Nahrungsergänzungsmittel und allen anderen Mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Dezember 2018)

yeeehaaa schrieb:


> Es muss wohl ein Schmiermittel namens Formula FX geben, aber ich finde dazu nichts. Stattdessen Boote, oder irgendwelche Nahrungsergänzungsmittel und allen anderen Mist.


Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das Öl in der grauen Flasche das Richtige ist, denn OJ01 steht ja auch auf der Flasche, wenngleich nicht zusammen. Das wäre schon ein großer Zufall, zumal es mit der Gabel kam.


----------



## yeeehaaa (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann nur sagen was in der Anleitung steht, das OJ01 wird dort für die Dämpfung empfohlen und für die Feder bzw. Schmierung ein gewisses Formula FX.
Ich finde aber keinen Laden der das verkauft...

Aber anderes Thema, was nutzt ihr als Schutzblech? Mein Marsh Guard für 29" passt nicht so richtig in der Gabel.


der freed schrieb:


> Ich fahre das von BBB, finde das passt soweit ganz ordentlich. Ist etwas größer als der Marsh Gard aber klar lange nicht so groß wie der Mudhugger. Reicht mir persönlich aber auf jeden Fall für da schlechte Wetter


Welches denn, Flex Fender?


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass hier kein Fender so reinpasst, dass er nicht nach unten gedrückt wird beim Bottom out. Auch de BBB hat keine andere Form als meiner von Bike-Components. Komische Konstruktion.


----------



## SerpentrasD (8. Dezember 2018)

Seit wann wird in der Luftkammer das Idemitsu/Ballistol gefüllt? @CosmicSports 
Wenn ich mir die alten informationen zur Luftkammer anschaue wird dort nur ballistol genutzt





niconj schrieb:


> Danke. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, welches Öl ich mit der Gabel bekommen habe. Meine lief noch unter Formula Selva (ohne S) und es war sowohl Ballistol als auch das hier dabei. Ist das das OJ01? Stehen zumindest die Buchstaben auf der Flasche. Das würde heißen, dass nur das hier reinkommt ohne Ballistol?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 802896
> 
> "Only use hydraulic oil, lubricant and grease included in the kit sold by FORMULA. Hydraulic oil Idemitsu OJ01, Formula FX and Grease Formula Fork Seal. In the cartridge, use hydraulic oil Idemitsu OJ01 only. For lubrication of legs and tubes, use Formula FX only."



http://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/manuals/en/2342

Ich habe Nur Ballistol in der Luftkammer, unten zum schmieren 50/50 Idemitsu/Ballistol.


----------



## Werratte (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab den von den HuckNorris drin. Der knirscht auch wenn man ganz einfedert, aber das ist doch egal. Gut, der von HuckNorris ist schon recht dünn und gibt deshalb gut nach.


----------



## Werratte (8. Dezember 2018)

SerpentrasD schrieb:


> Seit wann wird in der Luftkammer das Idemitsu/Ballistol gefüllt? @CosmicSports
> Wenn ich mir die alten informationen zur Luftkammer anschaue wird dort nur ballistol genutzt
> 
> 
> ...


Genau so kenn ich das auch. Alles andere wäre mir neu.


----------



## SerpentrasD (8. Dezember 2018)

Was ist denn das Fomula FX, das ist ja schon lustig das es im neuen PDF steht zur Selva S die ja nun eigentlich nichts anderes ist als unsere alten Selvas. Oder hat sich da etwas getan? Das PDF zur Selva S ist aber sehr dürftig, auf 19 Seiten bekomme ich kaum informationen wie zb das Dokument was die Progression beschreibt fehlt komplett.

Ach und noch was es ist absolut idiotisch die Luft Komplett ab zu lassen wenn man die Gabel auseinander nehmen möchte.  Ohne Druck im System bleibt der Schaft nicht ausgefahren und wird sich im Casting aus der Nut lösen was dazu führt das man die Goldene Schraube Nr5 unterhalb der Negativfeder nicht schrauben kann da der Schaft nicht mehr gehalten wird. Natürlich sollte kein wahnsinniger Druck drauf sein, bevor die Schraube aber heraus ist der Druck abgefallen. 

Wenn das so funktionieren sollte ohne Druck würde ich gerne wissen warum das bei mir so nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Werratte (8. Dezember 2018)

SerpentrasD schrieb:


> Was ist denn das Fomula FX, das ist ja schon lustig das es im neuen PDF steht zur Selva S die ja nun eigentlich nichts anderes ist als unsere alten Selvas. Oder hat sich da etwas getan? Das PDF zur Selva S ist aber sehr dürftig, auf 19 Seiten bekomme ich kaum informationen wie zb das Dokument was die Progression beschreibt fehlt komplett.
> 
> Ach und noch was es ist absolut idiotisch die Luft Komplett ab zu lassen wenn man die Gabel auseinander nehmen möchte.  Ohne Druck im System bleibt der Schaft nicht ausgefahren und wird sich im Casting aus der Nut lösen was dazu führt das man die Goldene Schraube Nr5 unterhalb der Negativfeder nicht schrauben kann da der Schaft nicht mehr gehalten wird. Natürlich sollte kein wahnsinniger Druck drauf sein, bevor die Schraube aber heraus ist der Druck abgefallen.
> 
> Wenn das so funktionieren sollte ohne Druck würde ich gerne wissen warum das bei mir so nicht funktioniert.


Ist nicht nur bei dir so. Den Gegenhalt bekommt man nur über ein bisschen Druck (Luftseite) und den geschlossenen Lockout (Dämpferseite).


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Dezember 2018)

SerpentrasD schrieb:


> Seit wann wird in der Luftkammer das Idemitsu/Ballistol gefüllt? @CosmicSports
> Wenn ich mir die alten informationen zur Luftkammer anschaue wird dort nur ballistol genutzt
> 
> Das Ballistol schäumt auch sehr. Ist das nicht kontraproduktiv?
> ...


Gut aber das ist ein Manual zur 35. Keine Ahnung. Ballistol findet man in der neuen Anleitung zur Selva nicht.


----------



## SerpentrasD (8. Dezember 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Gut aber das ist ein Manual zur 35. Keine Ahnung. Ballistol findet man in der neuen Anleitung zur Selva nicht.


Wenn du genau schaust wie alt die Selva ist und was der unterschied zur Selva im vergleich zur 35 ist und daaaann noch schaust wann das PDF für die Selva geschrieben wurde dann muss dir auffallen das die Selva deutlich älter ist als das PDF.

Die anleitung zur Seva war genau das gleiche , das ist die gleiche anleitung ebenfalls für die 33. 
Nur weil Formula jetzt auf ihrer seite ein PDF hat für die Selva explizit aber als wie die Gabeln bekommen haben gab es das nicht nur das was ich verlinkt habe. Mehr informationen hat man selbst auf der Website zur Selva gefunden aber das waren eher die informationen zum kauf. Einbauhöhe , LRS größe usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (10. Dezember 2018)

SerpentrasD schrieb:


> Seit wann wird in der Luftkammer das Idemitsu/Ballistol gefüllt? @CosmicSports
> Wenn ich mir die alten informationen zur Luftkammer anschaue wird dort nur ballistol genutzt
> 
> 
> ...



Wir haben das korrigiert, statt Schmieröl war Ballistol gemeint. Inzwischen wird statt des Gemisches zur generellen Schmierung Formula FX genutzt. Inwiefern die Schmierung mit Idemitsu/Ballistol weiterhin möglich ist, sind wir am abklären.

Euer Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Xyz79 (10. Dezember 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Wir haben das korrigiert, statt Schmieröl war Ballistol gemeint. Inzwischen wird statt des Gemisches zur generellen Schmierung Formula FX genutzt. Inwiefern die Schmierung mit Idemitsu/Ballistol weiterhin möglich ist, sind wir am abklären.
> 
> Euer Cosmic Service Team


Ich fahr die Gabel doch nur wegen dem tollen ballistol Duft bei jedem einfedern.


----------



## CosmicSports (10. Dezember 2018)

Es gab eine Rückmeldung von Formula bezüglich des Formula FX Öles. Um die Reibwerte bei den schwarzen Standrohren zu verbessern hat Formula seit der Einführung der anderen Standrohre nach einem alternativen Öl zum Gemisch 50/50 gesucht. Das Ergebnis der Suche ist das Formula FX. Die dauerhafte und bessere Schmierung ist mit dem Öl gewährleistet.

Artikelnummer ist SB40207-00 

Euer Cosmic Service Team


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Dezember 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Es gab eine Rückmeldung von Formula bezüglich des Formula FX Öles. Um die Reibwerte bei den schwarzen Standrohren zu verbessern hat Formula seit der Einführung der anderen Standrohre nach einem alternativen Öl zum Gemisch 50/50 gesucht. Das Ergebnis der Suche ist das Formula FX. Die dauerhafte und bessere Schmierung ist mit dem Öl gewährleistet.
> 
> Artikelnummer ist SB40207-00
> 
> Euer Cosmic Service Team


Und in die Luftkammer kommt Ballistol?

25,80 für 250ml. Öl ist natürlich auch ne Ansage. Da bekomme ich bei Rock Shox mehr als einen Liter. Sicherlich ist das dann irgend so ein 08/15 Öl, welches teuer weiterverkauft wird.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Dezember 2018)

@CosmicSports Gibt es einen Fender, der beim Bottom Out nicht gegen den Reifen gedrückt wird? Bei meinem (und beim Mudhugger Race noch eher) passiert das schon mit noch 1cm FW als Reserve.


----------



## Xyz79 (18. Dezember 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> @CosmicSports Gibt es einen Fender, der beim Bottom Out nicht gegen den Reifen gedrückt wird? Bei meinem (und beim Mudhugger Race noch eher) passiert das schon mit noch 1cm FW als Reserve.


1cm der Standrohre bleibt eh immer sichtbar. Weiter lässt sie sich nicht komprimieren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Dezember 2018)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> 1cm der Standrohre bleibt eh immer sichtbar. Weiter lässt sie sich nicht komprimieren.


Da bleiben mehr als 1cm über. Ich habe das schon probiert. D.h. ich habe die Luft rausgelassen und noch bevor das Bottom Out erreicht wurde, hat die Gabelkrone das Schutzblech nach unten gedrückt.

Hier hatte einer übrigens das gleiche Problem. Ich bin verwundert, warum man darüber so wenig liest oder kommt hier keiner in die Nähe des Bottom Outs?


----------



## SerpentrasD (19. Dezember 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Da bleiben mehr als 1cm über. Ich habe das schon probiert. D.h. ich habe die Luft rausgelassen und noch bevor das Bottom Out erreicht wurde, hat die Gabelkrone das Schutzblech nach unten gedrückt.
> 
> Hier hatte einer übrigens das gleiche Problem. Ich bin verwundert, warum man darüber so wenig liest oder kommt hier keiner in die Nähe des Bottom Outs?


Das wurde hier vor ein paar Seiten auch schon geschrieben, Ist bei meinem AMS Guard ebenfalls so.


----------



## Nordender (4. Januar 2019)

Eine Frage an die CTS Experten: Aktuell habe ich in meiner Selva das blaue CTS Valve verbaut.

Ich fahre sehr gerne technisches, verblocktes Gelände, weniger Highspeed bergab ballern. Dafür sackt mir die Gabel, gerade beim stärkeren anbremsen, zu sehr weg. Ich hätte da gerne etwas mehr Support.

Wenn ich mir nun das CTS Diagramm von Formula anschaue, wären für meine Vorlieben scheinbar alle Special CTS Valves brauchbarer, da höhere Dämpfung im Low Speed Bereich oder interpretiere ich das Diagramm falsch? 

Scheinbar könnten auch die Neopos einen positiven Effekt haben. Hat jemand von euch mit änlichem Fahrprofil da schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (4. Januar 2019)

Nordender schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die CTS Experten: Aktuell habe ich in meiner Selva das blaue CTS Valve verbaut.
> 
> Ich fahre sehr gerne technisches, verblocktes Gelände, weniger Highspeed bergab ballern. Dafür sackt mir die Gabel, gerade beim stärkeren anbremsen, zu sehr weg. Ich hätte da gerne etwas mehr Support.
> 
> ...


Unabhängig vom Fahrprofil - schmeiß ein oder zwei Neopos in deine Gabel!
Die Special-CTS bringen tatsächlich mehr Gegenhalt. Wäre also die richtige Richtung.


----------



## yeeehaaa (4. Januar 2019)

Da es gerade um CTS geht: Kann es sein, dass die blaue Einheit wenig Veränderung zeigt wenn man am Rädchen dreht? Die Dämpfung an sich funktioniert, auch wenn anscheinend ein paar kleine Luftbläschen drin sind.


----------



## hans7 (4. Januar 2019)

Habe die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. Gerade wenn man nur per Hand die Gabel eintauchen lässt merkt man kaum was.


----------



## freetourer (4. Januar 2019)

hans7 schrieb:


> Habe die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. Gerade wenn man nur per Hand die Gabel eintauchen lässt merkt man kaum was.



Das finde ich auch.

Dafür merkt man aber mMn die unterschiedlichen Einstellungen im Betrieb.


----------



## Christoph85 (6. Januar 2019)

Hallo!

Hat eine/r von euch der/die zuletzt einen Service an der Selva durchgeführt hat, Lust eine kurze Liste der benötigten Werkzeuge/Öl/Ersatzteile aufzulisten und vielleicht ein Video (sind ja ein paar hier geposted worden) an dem er/sie sich orientiert hat? Ein Mini-Tutorial für einen Service sozusagen. Ich würde gerne nur minimal notwendige Schritte durchführen und nicht wegen Unwissenheit mehrfach Ersatzteile bestellen müssen 

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Xyz79 (6. Januar 2019)

Videos gibts mehrere bei YouTube. Bestellnummern der Dichtungskits stehen hier irgendwo im Thread. 
Ist alles in allem genauso simpel wie bei jeder anderen Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christoph85 (7. Januar 2019)

Ok, dann orientiere ich mich mal an diesem Thread hier. Danke


----------



## Xyz79 (7. Januar 2019)

Hab es selber vor ein paar Wochen gemacht. 
Öl kommt 25ml auf jede Seite. In alten Anleitungen ist schon mal die Rede von 10ml.


----------



## Lyxander (7. Januar 2019)

Christoph85 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hat eine/r von euch der/die zuletzt einen Service an der Selva durchgeführt hat, Lust eine kurze Liste der benötigten Werkzeuge/Öl/Ersatzteile aufzulisten und vielleicht ein Video (sind ja ein paar hier geposted worden) an dem er/sie sich orientiert hat? Ein Mini-Tutorial für einen Service sozusagen. Ich würde gerne nur minimal notwendige Schritte durchführen und nicht wegen Unwissenheit mehrfach Ersatzteile bestellen müssen
> 
> ...




laut einer Email von Cosmic Sports wo ich die selbe frage hatte wurden mir diese Daten mitgeteilt...

Ölmenge laut Formula:
Luftkammer: 5ml
Filzringe über den Buchsen: 10ml
Schmieröl im Lower Leg: 25ml Pro Seite.
Verwendet werden sollte hierbei eine 50/50 Mischung aus dem Kartuschen und Schmieröl.

In der Dämpfungskartusche selbst nur reines Kartuschen öl verwenden.

Dichtungskit: SB40029-00
Dämpfer öl: SB-B009-00
Schmieröl:  SB-B028-00

Selbst habe ich noch keinen Service gemacht.... der letzte wurde durch @CosmicSports gemacht mit einem austausch der Standrohreinheit! wie einige hier am anfang bedenken wegen dem Service von CS hatte kann ich nur Positives berichten.... Der Austausch wurde letzten Juli durchgeführt und selbst mitten in der Saison war die Gabel innerhalb von 5 Werktagen wieder bei mir


----------



## Lyxander (7. Januar 2019)

hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit alternativem Dämpfer Öl gemacht? Der angesagte Preis für die 250ml Öl ist schon derbe


----------



## hans7 (7. Januar 2019)

Also DämpferÖl würde ich immer vom jeweiligen Hersteller nehmen. Viele schreiben das die W Angaben des Öls nicht anderen Herstellern entsprechen etc.. Da würde ich nicht am Geld sparen. Anders sieht es beim Schmieröl aus. Sieht man ja schon daran, dass Formula früher Ballistol empfohlen hat und dieses ja eher ein günstiges Öl ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Januar 2019)

Ich habe heute das CTS getauscht und bin nach der Anleitung online vorgegangen. Ist es normal, dass sich das das gesamte Oberteil (also der innere Ring wo die drei Verstellknöpfe drin sind) mitdreht? Ich musste sehr stark dagegenhalten um das CTS überhaupt rausgeschraubt zu bekommen. Ebenfalls war bei mir das Öl nicht so hoch wie im Video. Ich brauchte noch nicht mal einen Lappen um zu verhindern, dass da was rauskommt beim Rausnehmen.  Sollte ich hier nachfüllen? Wenn ja, mit welchem Öl. Das aus der grauen Flasche im Lieferumfang?


----------



## CosmicSports (9. Januar 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe heute das CTS getauscht und bin nach der Anleitung online vorgegangen. Ist es normal, dass sich das das gesamte Oberteil (also der innere Ring wo die drei Verstellknöpfe drin sind) mitdreht? Ich musste sehr stark dagegenhalten um das CTS überhaupt rausgeschraubt zu bekommen. Ebenfalls war bei mir das Öl nicht so hoch wie im Video. Ich brauchte noch nicht mal einen Lappen um zu verhindern, dass da was rauskommt beim Rausnehmen.  Sollte ich hier nachfüllen? Wenn ja, mit welchem Öl. Das aus der grauen Flasche im Lieferumfang?



Wenn der ganze Satellit dreht einmal die Schraube zwischen Lockout-Hebel und Threshold festziehen. Wird hier auf Seite 2 erklärt: http://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/SELVA-Expert_Setting_ENG.pdf

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Januar 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Wenn der ganze Satellit dreht einmal die Schraube zwischen Lockout-Hebel und Threshold festziehen. Wird hier auf Seite 2 erklärt: http://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/SELVA-Expert_Setting_ENG.pdf
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team


Danke! Und das Öl? Welches sollte dort rein?


----------



## CosmicSports (9. Januar 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Danke! Und das Öl? Welches sollte dort rein?



Das entsprechend Formula Kartuschen Öl (SB-B009-00).

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## SerpentrasD (14. Januar 2019)

Werratte schrieb:


> Es betrifft das System mit dem Ballistol als Spacer in der Luftkammer. Leider bleibt das Öl dort nicht, sondern verschwindet durch die Kolbendichtung in das Casting. Einen Serviceintervall von 400km übersteht das Öl bei weiten nicht. Das hat dann nicht nur die schleichende Veränderung der Progression zu Folge, sondern auch eine spürbar geringere Leichtgängigkeit.
> Da wohl so gut wie alle mit Neopos fahren, noch der Hinweis, dass bei einer trockenen Luftkammer auch noch Abrieb entsteht.
> Daher ist es aus meiner Sicht zwingend notwendig, dass man das Tool zum öffnen der Luftkammer zur Hand hat. Man muss einfach ab und zu mal kontrollieren, bzw. nachfüllen und dann ist´s gut.



Fast zwei Monate bei mir vorbei seit ich den Großen Service gemacht habe und das war auch das letzte mal das ich Ballistol in die Luftkammer gekippt habe. Davon war auch kaum noch was zu sehen aber ich hatte jedenfalls noch keinen Abrieb der zwei Neopos. Dafür ist einer der beiden leicht deformiert und man sieht brocken in der Kammer davon.
Konnte aber über den Möchte gern Winter kaum fahren.

Ohne deinen hinweiß hätte ich jetzt gar nicht rein geschaut obwohl mir das Handling schon Komisch vor kam, Danke also dafür. 
30ml Öl einfach weg ... 
Jetzt bin ich erst einmal bei 35 ml und 65 PSI bei meinen 80KG angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rakoth (14. Januar 2019)

Demnach müsste ja irgendwann mehr Öl im Casting sein...? Spielt das eine Rolle? 
Klar bei nem Service lässt man es wieder raus....


----------



## rakoth (14. Januar 2019)

SerpentrasD schrieb:


> Fast zwei Monate bei mir vorbei seit ich den Großen Service gemacht habe und das war auch das letzte mal das ich Ballistol in die Luftkammer gekippt habe. Davon war auch kaum noch was zu sehen aber ich hatte jedenfalls noch keinen Abrieb der zwei Neopos. Dafür ist einer der beiden leicht deformiert und man sieht brocken in der Kammer davon.
> Konnte aber über den Möchte gern Winter kaum fahren.
> 
> Ohne deinen hinweiß hätte ich jetzt gar nicht rein geschaut obwohl mir das Handling schon Komisch vor kam, Danke also dafür.
> ...


35ml mit einem Neopos? Find ich ja ziemlich viel... Ist am Ende dann schon sehr progressiv oder?


----------



## SerpentrasD (14. Januar 2019)

rakoth schrieb:


> 35ml mit einem Neopos? Find ich ja ziemlich viel... Ist am Ende dann schon sehr progressiv oder?


2 neopos und ja der wird schön progressiv, gefällt mir mit dem Soft Regular CTS  sehr gut. 
Wenn jetzt noch der Dämpfer überholt wird bin ich wieder glücklich mit der Kiste : D


----------



## Werratte (15. Januar 2019)

rakoth schrieb:


> Demnach müsste ja irgendwann mehr Öl im Casting sein...? Spielt das eine Rolle?
> Klar bei nem Service lässt man es wieder raus....


Ich denke, auf der Luftkammerseite ist die größere Ölmenge nicht kritisch.
Im Zweifelsfall, einfach unten die Schraube lösen, Luft rauslassen, Kolbenstange zurück drücken und raus mit dem Zeug. Frisches rein und wieder zugemacht.
Das geht ja ruck zuck.


----------



## hans7 (19. Januar 2019)

Selva oder die 19er Lyrik RC2?

Woche ist besser, ohne Formula Brille und ganz Objektiv. Muss mich entscheiden

Aktuell bin ich eher auf Selva, aber auch nur weil ich schon zwei habe und somit das ganze Öl etc.


----------



## Mu3rt0 (19. Januar 2019)

hans7 schrieb:


> Selva oder die 19er Lyrik RC2?
> 
> Woche ist besser, ohne Formula Brille und ganz Objektiv. Muss mich entscheiden
> 
> Aktuell bin ich eher auf Selva, aber auch nur weil ich schon zwei habe und somit das ganze Öl etc.


Ich für meinen Teil würde mir persönlich keine Formula mehr holen. Grund : mir zu viel gerenne um den ganzen Kram dem ich hinterher rennen muss um einen Service zu machen, cartridge entlüftungsset, Vielzahlnuss, Öl.


----------



## hans7 (19. Januar 2019)

Gut, das Zeug hab ich ja schon alles da. Ich hab an meinen Bikes zwei Selva und entsprechend das Servicezeug alles da. Mir geht's eigentlich nur um die Performance.


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (19. Januar 2019)

hans7 schrieb:


> Selva oder die 19er Lyrik RC2?
> 
> Woche ist besser, ohne Formula Brille und ganz Objektiv. Muss mich entscheiden
> 
> Aktuell bin ich eher auf Selva, aber auch nur weil ich schon zwei habe und somit das ganze Öl etc.



Ich denke, beide spielen sehr weit vorne mit und es spielt zudem sehr viel persönliche Präferenz mit rein. 

Performance wird bei beiden ähnlich hoch sein  wobei die F mehr Möglichkeiten der Anpassung bietet  ohne teuren Tuner etc.. Aber das kennst du ja  
Da du schon zwei hast und zudem noch Werkzeug etc.
Bleib bei formula, wenn du mit deinen bisherigen zufrieden warst.
Wenn es dich nach was neuem gelüstet  hol ihr RS


----------



## hans7 (19. Januar 2019)

Was neues bzw. Änderungen an den Selvas für 2019 sind nicht bekannt? Gut die R ist sozusagen das 2019er Model. Spielt die Fox 36 Grip2 in ner anderen Liga? Eigentlich nicht, wird ja mit der Lyrik gleich gesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (19. Januar 2019)

Wird die Selva mit der Negativ-Luftfeder schon ausgeliefert?


----------



## hans7 (19. Januar 2019)

Ne, noch nirgends gesehen


----------



## CosmicSports (21. Januar 2019)

Werratte schrieb:


> Wird die Selva mit der Negativ-Luftfeder schon ausgeliefert?



Ja, seit Beginn Dezember.

Dein Cosmic Sports Team


----------



## hans7 (21. Januar 2019)

HiBike hat  R gelistet.

By the way: die großen Marken updaten ja jährlich ihre Gabeln, die Selva kommt jetzt in ihr drittes Jahr ohne update, kann die da noch mit den anderen mithalten? Denke schon und lohnt es sich das 19er Model zu kaufen oder im Sale das 18er. Der einzige Unterschied sind die etwas flacheren Knöpfe, oder?


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Januar 2019)

Mal ne Frage zum Setup. Ich habe neulich von blau regulär auf orange special gewechselt. Auf der Luftseite habe ich 2Neopos und 15ml Öl drin. Nach dem Wechsel bin ich von 85psi auf 75psi runter bei 95kg. Gestern bin ich meine anspruchsvollste Hausrunde mit 1m Drop to Flat und ordentlich Geballer gefahren und habe im Gegensatz zu vorher 2cm Reserve. Liegt das wirklich am neuen CTS? Da könnte ich mit dem Druck ja noch weiter runter oder?


----------



## hans7 (26. Januar 2019)

Nehme eher etwas Öl raus, mit zwei neopos und 15ml Öl ist das schon Recht progressiv und dazu noch der orangene CTS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Januar 2019)

hans7 schrieb:


> Nehme eher etwas Öl raus, mit zwei neopos und 15ml Öl ist das schon Recht progressiv und dazu noch der orangene CTS


Na dann brauch ich ja nur weiter fleißig fahren. Es verschwindet ja dann irgendwann im Casting.


----------



## 1nk0gn1t0 (6. Februar 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Es gab eine Rückmeldung von Formula bezüglich des Formula FX Öles. Um die Reibwerte bei den schwarzen Standrohren zu verbessern hat Formula seit der Einführung der anderen Standrohre nach einem alternativen Öl zum Gemisch 50/50 gesucht. Das Ergebnis der Suche ist das Formula FX. Die dauerhafte und bessere Schmierung ist mit dem Öl gewährleistet.
> 
> Artikelnummer ist SB40207-00
> 
> Euer Cosmic Service Team



Ich habe gestern mal bei BC angefragt, ob sie das angepriesene Öl bestellen können....scheint wohl aus kleinen Robben gewonnen zu werden. 30,50€ sollten die 250ml kosten...das sind 122€ pro Liter...da bekomme ich ja 244 Bier für! 

Hab jetzt bei Formula mal das Datenblatt angefragt, ob zu schauen welche Viskosität das FX Öl hat.


----------



## Mu3rt0 (9. Februar 2019)

1nk0gn1t0 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mal bei BC angefragt, ob sie das angepriesene Öl bestellen können....scheint wohl aus kleinen Robben gewonnen zu werden. 30,50€ sollten die 250ml kosten...das sind 122€ pro Liter...da bekomme ich ja 244 Bier für!
> 
> Hab jetzt bei Formula mal das Datenblatt angefragt, ob zu schauen welche Viskosität das FX Öl hat.


Typische Formula Apotheken Preise, einfach nur   die Leute.


----------



## Chillout_KA (9. Februar 2019)

@CosmicSports
Wird es ein Negativ-Luftfeder Upgrade für die Selva/35er geben?


----------



## CosmicSports (11. Februar 2019)

Chillout2013 schrieb:


> @CosmicSports
> Wird es ein Negativ-Luftfeder Upgrade für die Selva/35er geben?



Ein solches Update ist angedacht, ob es allerdings ohne Modifikation auch in die 35 passt, konnte uns noch nicht endgültig gesagt werden.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## 1nk0gn1t0 (14. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

hat zufällig jemand ein blaues CTS-Ventil übrig, dass er nicht mehr benötigt?

Ich hab bisher nur 2 Special-Varianten gefahren und würde mir bei kleinen Schlägen noch ein weicheres Ansprechverhalten wünschen.

Grüße
1nk0gn1t0


----------



## yeeehaaa (14. Februar 2019)

Welche Special hast du denn? Ich würde ggf tauschen


----------



## 1nk0gn1t0 (15. Februar 2019)

Ich wiege so um die 70kg (+Ausrüstung) und bin jetzt kein besonders aggressiver Fahrer.

Hatte bisher das Grüne (special firm) original in der Gabel und bin auf orange (special medium) umgestiegen.

Aber auf dem Hackelbergtrail in Saalbach sind mir unten fast die Hände abgefallen. Da wäre ein besseres Ansprechen bei kleinen Schlägen schöner gewesen.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen/Empfehlungen dazu?


----------



## rakoth (15. Februar 2019)

1nk0gn1t0 schrieb:


> Ich wiege so um die 70kg (+Ausrüstung) und bin jetzt kein besonders aggressiver Fahrer.
> 
> Hatte bisher das Grüne (special firm) original in der Gabel und bin auf orange (special medium) umgestiegen.
> 
> ...


Würde eher mal mit dem Luftdruck spielen und einen neopos einbauen. Mir war das blaue cts zu soft.... Da hängt die Gabel auch schon arg tief im Federweg....


----------



## 1nk0gn1t0 (15. Februar 2019)

rakoth schrieb:


> Würde eher mal mit dem Luftdruck spielen und einen neopos einbauen. Mir war das blaue cts zu soft.... Da hängt die Gabel auch schon arg tief im Federweg....


Neopos hab ich schon 2 in der Luftkammer und 55 oder 60 psi (weiß ich jetzt nicht 100%)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rakoth (15. Februar 2019)

1nk0gn1t0 schrieb:


> Neopos hab ich schon 2 in der Luftkammer und 55 oder 60 psi (weiß ich jetzt nicht 100%)...


Okay... Ich fahre bei ähnlichem Gewicht mit einem neopos und unter 55 Psi, eher Richtung 50


----------



## 1nk0gn1t0 (15. Februar 2019)

rakoth schrieb:


> Okay... Ich fahre bei ähnlichem Gewicht mit einem neopos und unter 55 Psi, eher Richtung 50


Super...dann werde ich vielleicht auch mal in diese Richtung experimentieren.
Danke!


----------



## SerpentrasD (15. Februar 2019)

Krasse Sache so wenig Öl bei euch. 35 ml sind es bei mir mit zwei neopos mit 75 kg zur Zeit und 62 Psi. allerdings fahre ich mit dem soften Regular. Aber auch nur weil ich kein Medium habe. BC hat mir das falsche geschickt und ich habe durch ein Unfall lange nicht sxhauen konnen. Nun liegt das Hard Regular CTS ungenutzt herum.  Die 180mm kommen selten an die grenze so.


----------



## ka1saa (16. Februar 2019)

Habe bei meiner Formula Selva (2018) das CTS-Kit zur Anpassung der Druckstufe getauscht und jetzt dreht (trotz definiertem Klick) das Einstellrädchen durch. Ich hab also nicht mehr 12 Klicks, sondern kann beliebig hin und her drehen. Jemand eine Idee, was ich falsch gemacht habe/ was ich tun kann? Danke!

Edit: die CTS Einheit ist wohl kaputt (geliefert worden). Hab sie gegen eine andere getauscht, die klickt wie sie soll... jetzt ists natürlich nur wieder nicht die, die ich testen wollte. Naja, nach dem Umtausch dann.


----------



## 1nk0gn1t0 (18. Februar 2019)

Ich habe einen Dichtring-Eintreiber für die Formula Gabel mit 35mm Standrohr-Durchmesser konstruiert und mal aus dem 3D-Drucker gelassen.

Ich habe am WE beim Gabelservice mal probiert...passt ganz gut, auch mit Federring auf der Dichtung. Nur die "Eintreibe-Funktion" konnte ich nicht testen, da ich die Dichtringe nicht ausgetauscht habe.
Falls es jemand ausprobieren möchte, kann ich das Werkzeug oder die 3D-Daten gern zur Verfügung stellen.

Anderes Thema noch zum Gabelservice: Ich hatte bei Lösen der Schraube an der Unterseite des linken Holmes, Druck im Casting. Beim Aufschrauben hat es die Schraube samt Winkelschlüssel durch die Werkstatt katapultiert und eine schöne Öl-Sauerei auf dem Boden verursacht?
Hatte das schon mal jemand?
@CosmicSports : das ist nicht normal, oder?

Anfangs, als ich die Gabel bzw. Das komplette Bike neu hatte, hatte ich das Problem, dass der Druck in der Luftkammer immer abgehauen ist...ich könnte mir da einen Zusammenhang vorstellen. Nach längerer Zeit bestand das Problem aber nicht mehr.

Viele Grüße
1nk0gn1t0


----------



## rakoth (22. Februar 2019)

Weil ichs gerade wieder sehe.... Wird sich an den Preisen für die Staubabstreifer mal was ändern? Oder passen andere?

Ich finde 35€ (BC) bzw 30€ (r2) für ein Set Staubabstreifer echt frech - vor allem im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz....


----------



## 1nk0gn1t0 (22. Februar 2019)

rakoth schrieb:


> Weil ichs gerade wieder sehe.... Wird sich an den Preisen für die Staubabstreifer mal was ändern? Oder passen andere?
> 
> Ich finde 35€ (BC) bzw 30€ (r2) für ein Set Staubabstreifer echt frech - vor allem im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz....



Wenn es zumindest die Schaumringe einzeln gäbe, wäre das ja schonmal ein Fortschritt...


----------



## Mu3rt0 (22. Februar 2019)

rakoth schrieb:


> Weil ichs gerade wieder sehe.... Wird sich an den Preisen für die Staubabstreifer mal was ändern? Oder passen andere?


Nein & Nein 




1nk0gn1t0 schrieb:


> Wenn es zumindest die Schaumringe einzeln gäbe, wäre das ja schonmal ein Fortschritt...



Ich würde ja sagen die Schaumstoffringe von RS in 35mm könnten passen und diese gibt es ja einzeln bzw. im 20er Set.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (23. Februar 2019)

Moin

Wie entferne ich den 5mm Imbus Hebel an der Achse? (Integrated Locking System)

Einfach waagerecht herausziehen?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (23. Februar 2019)

Genau: einfach rausziehen


----------



## TheHighlander85 (24. Februar 2019)

hans7 schrieb:


> Genau: einfach rausziehen



Danke! War wohl beim ersten Versuch etwas zu zaghaft.

Schaut doch gleich viel besser aus


----------



## yeeehaaa (25. Februar 2019)

rakoth schrieb:


> Weil ichs gerade wieder sehe.... Wird sich an den Preisen für die Staubabstreifer mal was ändern? Oder passen andere?
> 
> Ich finde 35€ (BC) bzw 30€ (r2) für ein Set Staubabstreifer echt frech - vor allem im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz....


Staubabstreifer finde ich jetzt nicht so tragisch, aber die knapp 50€ für das CTS Tool und knapp 50€ für den Vielzahn haben mir etwas die Laune verhagelt. Dann noch 45€ pro CTS Einheit, 30 für Öl etc...

Habe bisher nur gebraucht gekauft deswegen, würde mich zu sehr ärgern.

Wenigstens ist die Gabel bisher echt goil


----------



## rakoth (25. Februar 2019)

yeeehaaa schrieb:


> Staubabstreifer finde ich jetzt nicht so tragisch, aber die knapp 50€ für das CTS Tool und knapp 50€ für den Vielzahn haben mir etwas die Laune verhagelt. Dann noch 45€ pro CTS Einheit, 30 für Öl etc...
> 
> Habe bisher nur gebraucht gekauft deswegen, würde mich zu sehr ärgern.
> 
> Wenigstens ist die Gabel bisher echt goil



Das CTS Tool kann man sich evtl sparen. Hab einfach ne Sprengringzange bissl abgeschleift - damit gehts dann auch. Wenn man nicht ständig das CTS wechselt, ist das sicher ne option.

Beim Öl gibt es sicherlich Alternativen... bisher hab ich Motorex 2,5W mit Balistol vermischt. Suche hier aber noch nach einer Alternative zum Balistol oder gleich ein dünneres Öl.


----------



## 1nk0gn1t0 (25. Februar 2019)

yeeehaaa schrieb:


> ...knapp 50€ für den Vielzahn...



Da hab ich mir bei A****n eine 28er-Vielzahn-Nuss bestellt und diese von einem netten Kollegen Abdrehen lassen 



rakoth schrieb:


> Das CTS Tool kann man sich evtl sparen. Hab einfach ne Sprengringzange bissl abgeschleift - damit gehts dann auch. Wenn man nicht ständig das CTS wechselt, ist das sicher ne option.
> 
> Beim Öl gibt es sicherlich Alternativen... bisher hab ich Motul 2,5W mit Balistol vermischt. Suche hier aber noch nach einer Alternative zum Balistol oder gleich ein dünneres Öl.



Das CTS-Tool biete ich im Bikemarkt zum Verleih an (falls jemand mal Bedarf hat)...brauch es ja auch nicht täglich.

Beim kleinen Gabelservice habe ich jetzt Fox Gold 20wt auf beiden Seiten reingehauen. Das passt ungefähr in die Viskositäts-Range von dem Formula-FX-Öl und ist noch halbwegs erschwinglich.


----------



## freetourer (25. Februar 2019)

yeeehaaa schrieb:


> Staubabstreifer finde ich jetzt nicht so tragisch, aber die knapp 50€ für das CTS Tool und knapp 50€ für den Vielzahn haben mir etwas die Laune verhagelt. Dann noch 45€ pro CTS Einheit, 30 für Öl etc...
> 
> Habe bisher nur gebraucht gekauft deswegen, würde mich zu sehr ärgern.
> 
> Wenigstens ist die Gabel bisher echt goil



CTS - Tool kann man sich ja auch teilen.

In meinem Umfeld fahren mittlerweile mehrere Formula 35 rum - da passt das dann.

Mit dem Vielzahn meinst Du die Nuss? - Da kann man sich ja auch eine günstige Nestellen und abschleifen und abdrehen.

Wie man sich über die Preise für die CTS - Einheiten ärgern kann verstehe ich nicht. - Was kostet das umshimmen bei den anderen Herstellern?
Die Möglichkeit über die CTS-Einheiten die Dämpfung zu verändern ist doch genial und extrem günstig - da kannst Du CTS-Tool und Nuss mit einrechnen und bist dann beim Preis fürs Umshimmen einer anderen Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rakoth (25. Februar 2019)

1nk0gn1t0 schrieb:


> Das CTS-Tool biete ich im Bikemarkt zum Verleih an (falls jemand mal Bedarf hat)...brauch es ja auch nicht täglich.
> 
> Beim kleinen Gabelservice habe ich jetzt Fox Gold 20wt auf beiden Seiten reingehauen. Das passt ungefähr in die Viskositäts-Range von dem Formula-FX-Öl und ist noch halbwegs erschwinglich.


Danke für den Öl Tipp..... Teste ich evtl mal


----------



## nobss (25. Februar 2019)

Ne Formula fahren und dann beim Verbrauchsmaterial sparen?
Ist halt die Oberklasse und da würde ich persönlich nur Material von Formula verwenden, aber muss jeder selber entscheiden.
Ich kaufe mir doch auch kein Land Rover, Ferrari, Lamborghini usw. und spare dann beim Service/Servicematerial ein paar Ocken.
Ich bin kein Experte aber Öl ist nicht gleich Öl. Klar gibt es das bestimmt was so ähnlich ist wie das von Formula, aber halt nur so ähnlich!
Vorm Kauf sollte man solche Kosten immer schon ins Auge fassen, dann gibt es auch kein böses Erwachen.


----------



## Werratte (25. Februar 2019)

1nk0gn1t0 schrieb:


> Anderes Thema noch zum Gabelservice: Ich hatte bei Lösen der Schraube an der Unterseite des linken Holmes, Druck im Casting. Beim Aufschrauben hat es die Schraube samt Winkelschlüssel durch die Werkstatt katapultiert und eine schöne Öl-Sauerei auf dem Boden verursacht?
> Hatte das schon mal jemand?
> 
> 
> ...


Der Dichtring in deinem Luftkammerkolben ist hinüber.
Vermutlich hast du ihn trocken gefahren.
Man muss ab und zu Öl in die Luftkammer füllen, weil das langsam durch die Dichtung verschwindet. Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass die Dichtung dann aufgibt, wenn sie trocken läuft.


----------



## 1nk0gn1t0 (25. Februar 2019)

Werratte schrieb:


> Der Dichtring in deinem Luftkammerkolben ist hinüber.
> Vermutlich hast du ihn trocken gefahren.
> Man muss ab und zu Öl in die luftkammerfüllen, weil das langsam durch die Dichtung verschwindet. Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass die Dichtung dann aufgibt.



War aber, als ich mein Bike ganz neu hatte!


----------



## Werratte (25. Februar 2019)

1nk0gn1t0 schrieb:


> War aber, als ich mein Bike ganz neu hatte!


Dann hättest du reklamieren sollen. Ist jedenfalls völlig aus der Reihe, was da bei deiner Gabel gelaufen ist.
Ich hab jetzt schon an mehreren Selvas den kleinen Service gemacht, aber Druck im Casting war da nirgends - und soll da auch nicht sein.


----------



## yeeehaaa (25. Februar 2019)

nobss schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Experte aber





nobss schrieb:


> Ne Formula fahren und dann beim Verbrauchsmaterial sparen?
> Ist halt die Oberklasse und da würde ich persönlich nur Material von Formula verwenden, aber muss jeder selber entscheiden.
> Ich kaufe mir doch auch kein Land Rover, Ferrari, Lamborghini usw. und spare dann beim Service/Servicematerial ein paar Ocken.
> Ich bin kein Experte aber Öl ist nicht gleich Öl. Klar gibt es das bestimmt was so ähnlich ist wie das von Formula, aber halt nur so ähnlich!
> Vorm Kauf sollte man solche Kosten immer schon ins Auge fassen, dann gibt es auch kein böses Erwachen.


 Ich habe mich für Formula entschieden weil die Selva durchweg positive Reviews hatte, mir gefiel was ich über die Eigenschaften las und ich die Möglichkeit habe die Gabel auf meine Vorlieben/Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Nachdem ich mich 3 Jahre über meine besch...... Fox 34 geärgert habe, legte ich nämlich sehr viel Wert auf Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.
Wenn du dir die Gabel geholt hast damit du "Ferrari fahren" kannst, bitteschön, aber dann decken sich deine Gründe nicht mit meinen.
Und zu guter Letzt, die Gabel bekommst bei OEM Anbietern wie propain günstiger als RS/Fox, soviel zum Thema "Ferrari".

Ich bin derzeit sehr zufrieden mit der Gabel, die blaue CTS Einheit reicht mir von der Dämpfung gerade so. Federweg brauche ich fast nie komplett, und trotzdem fährt es sich komfortabel wenn auch straff. Was mich immer wieder überrascht ist, wie wenig Federweg die Gabel freigibt und wie komfortabel sie sich trotzdem noch fährt.
Da ich immer noch etwas eingeschränkt bin durch einen Tennis- und Golfarm kommt mir das sehr gelegen.

Im Vergleich zu meiner Fox ein absoluter Traum, die war nämlich extrem bockig, überdämpft und hatte gleichzeitig keinen Gegenhalt im mittleren Federweg.

Danke für die Tipps an alle Anderen, ich verwende derzeit Fox Fluid zum schmieren, hatte ich schon hier rumliegen wegen der alten Gabel. Die Vielzahn Nuss habe ich mir überlegt, aber man kommt auch von unten ganz gut an die Luftkammer. Die Special Soft Einheit möchte ich bei Gelegenheit noch testen und vielleicht regular firm.


----------



## nobss (25. Februar 2019)

yeeehaaa schrieb:


> Ich habe mich für Formula entschieden weil die Selva durchweg positive Reviews hatte, mir gefiel was ich über die Eigenschaften las und ich die Möglichkeit habe die Gabel auf meine Vorlieben/Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Nachdem ich mich 3 Jahre über meine besch...... Fox 34 geärgert habe, legte ich nämlich sehr viel Wert auf Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.
> Wenn du dir die Gabel geholt hast damit du "Ferrari fahren" kannst, bitteschön, aber dann decken sich deine Gründe nicht mit meinen.
> Und zu guter Letzt, die Gabel bekommst bei OEM Anbietern wie propain günstiger als RS/Fox, soviel zum Thema "Ferrari".
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung

Mein Post war auf die Preise vom Zubehör/Serviceteile bezogen.
Und da sind die Preise halt schon am oberen Limit, im Vergleich zu Konkurrenz. Halt wie Ferrari und Co. 
Bei meiner Aftermarkt Selva ist auch alles dabei gewesen.
So eine CST Einheit ist auch kein Schnäppchen, aber eröffnet einem viele Varianten mit nur einer Gabel.
Ich habe mich aus den selben Gründen wie du für die Selva entschieden, habe aber keine Fox


----------



## SerpentrasD (26. Februar 2019)

nobss schrieb:


> Gute Besserung
> 
> Mein Post war auf die Preise vom Zubehör/Serviceteile bezogen.
> Und da sind die Preise halt schon am oberen Limit, im Vergleich zu Konkurrenz. Halt wie Ferrari und Co.
> ...


Ja und nein , ich meine man sollte wenn man viel fährt und seine Teile behalten möchte über Jahre die funktionieren klar auf die Nebenkosten achten. Formula ist was das angeht aber Super undurchsichtig. Ich weis nicht einmal mehr wieviele die Spritze mit Gewinde für die Kartusche gekostet hat und das Teil bekommt man auch nicht einfach so. Das Öl wird nicht einmal klassifiziert. Bei dem LBS wo ich alle Teile bestellt habe wurde ich vor ein paar Wochen gefragt wieviel Öl und Fett das war und wie lange das reicht. Denn diese Infos sind direkt bei cosmic nicht einmal für die Händler ersichtlich. Das Fett ist auch Sau mager und hat gerade einmalig gereicht.

Wer da eine Alternative für das Fett kennt, ich bin ganz Ohr.

Ich finde die Gabel immer noch das beste was ich je hatte nur sieht es so aus als ob ich für das nächste große Enduro keine Selva nutzen kann da es keine lange 29" gibt.


----------



## intrasurg (27. Februar 2019)

Ich würde ja sagen die Schaumstoffringe von RS in 35mm könnten passen und diese gibt es ja einzeln bzw. im 20er Set.[/QUOTE]


Schaumstoffringe von RS passen leider nicht, hab ich auprobiert. Habe auch gedacht, dass die Dinger nur irgendwo eingekauft werden.


----------



## Mu3rt0 (27. Februar 2019)

intrasurg schrieb:


> Schaumstoffringe von RS passen leider nicht, hab ich auprobiert. Habe auch gedacht, dass die Dinger nur irgendwo eingekauft werden.



Gut zu Wissen, können wir das dann auch abhaken. Schon bissel schwach das ganze. Na zum Glück fliegt meine Selva demnächst raus. Ist einfach mittlerweile zu viel Kontra statt Pro für mich persönlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1nk0gn1t0 (28. Februar 2019)

Werratte schrieb:


> Dann hättest du reklamieren sollen. Ist jedenfalls völlig aus der Reihe, was da bei deiner Gabel gelaufen ist.
> Ich hab jetzt schon an mehreren Selvas den kleinen Service gemacht, aber Druck im Casting war da nirgends - und soll da auch nicht sein.


 
Hab die Reklamation bei Propain angebracht. Muss meine Gabel zur Überprüfung einschicken.

Grüße


----------



## 1nk0gn1t0 (28. Februar 2019)

SerpentrasD schrieb:


> Wer da eine Alternative für das Fett kennt, ich bin ganz Ohr.
> 
> Ich finde die Gabel immer noch das beste was ich je hatte nur sieht es so aus als ob ich für das nächste große Enduro keine Selva nutzen kann da es keine lange 29" gibt.



Ich habe meine Gabel beim ersten Service vor 2 Wochen mit RSP SlickKick wieder aufgebaut. Funktioniert bisher tadellos.


----------



## rakoth (28. Februar 2019)

Hier mal was zum Thema Staubabstreifer aus dem Italien Forum (mit google übersetzt):

↑
Jungs, sorry, ich weiß nicht, ob es schon geschrieben wurde: Ich habe auf einer E-Commerce-Site gelesen, dass die SKF-Siegel (die grünen, die zu verstehen sind) von 35mm für RockShox von 2008 bis 2015 auch für die Selva gut sind. 
Findest du es?
Ich schrieb an eine Website, auf der sie nach Klarstellung gefragt werden, und sie sagen, dass sie auch offizielle Wartungswerkstatt-Formel sind und regelmäßig diese SKF-Staubschutzhüllen verwenden (dies gilt auch für RS 2008-2015) innerhalb einer halben Stunde beantwortet und scheinen sehr verfügbar zu sein!

Link dazu: https://www.mtb-mag.com/forum/threads/formula-35-selva-discussione-generale.365577/page-20


----------



## Orakel (28. Februar 2019)

kurze frage was ihr meint, ne Selva die zwischen dem Staub/schmutzdichtung und der Gabelkrone 170mm hat, ist keine mit 150mm, was sie normalerweise haben sollte.


----------



## Xyz79 (28. Februar 2019)

Orakel schrieb:


> kurze frage was ihr meint, ne Selva die zwischen dem Staub/schmutzdichtung und der Gabelkrone 170mm hat, ist keine mit 150mm, was sie normalerweise haben sollte.


Luft raus. Auf Anschlag einfedern. Messen was übrig bleibt. 170 - Rest = Federweg.


----------



## Orakel (28. Februar 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Luft raus. Auf Anschlag einfedern. Messen was übrig bleibt. 170 - Rest = Federweg.


danke für den Tip


----------



## Orakel (28. Februar 2019)

Passt  170-20(Rest)=150mm wie es sein soll


----------



## crisotop (1. März 2019)

Orakel schrieb:


> Passt  170-20(Rest)=150mm wie es sein soll



Gilt allerdings nur für die 29" Variante; die 650b Gabel "zeigt" den vollen Federweg


----------



## Xyz79 (1. März 2019)

crisotop schrieb:


> Gilt allerdings nur für die 29" Variante; die 650b Gabel "zeigt" den vollen Federweg


Ne. Hab selber die 27.5 im Keller. Die taucht auch nicht bis zur Krone ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillout_KA (2. März 2019)

Habe gestern meine Formula zerlegt zum Service und um von 150 auf 160 mm zu traveln.
Spacer war der 10mm drin den ich dann entfernt habe, sollte also die 160 mm sein ohne Spacer.
Nun messe ich jetzt zwischen Abstreifer und Krone nur 155mm, ist das normal?
Habe alles nochmal überprüft ob ich irgendwo ein fehler drin hab, finde aber nix.

Jemand ein Tipp?


----------



## Werratte (2. März 2019)

Chillout2013 schrieb:


> Habe gestern meine Formula zerlegt zum Service und um von 150 auf 160 mm zu traveln.
> Spacer war der 10mm drin den ich dann entfernt habe, sollte also die 160 mm sein ohne Spacer.
> Nun messe ich jetzt zwischen Abstreifer und Krone nur 155mm, ist das normal?
> Habe alles nochmal überprüft ob ich irgendwo ein fehler drin hab, finde aber nix.
> ...


Hast genug Druck drin? Nicht dass die Negativfeder nicht ganz zusammengedrückt ist.


----------



## crisotop (4. März 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ne. Hab selber die 27.5 im Keller. Die taucht auch nicht bis zur Krone ein.



meine 27,5" EX auf 170mm getavelt allerdings schon?


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. März 2019)

crisotop schrieb:


> meine 27,5" EX auf 170mm getavelt allerdings schon?


Kann man die erste 29er Selva von 160 auf 170 traveln?


----------



## Xyz79 (10. März 2019)

crisotop schrieb:


> meine 27,5" EX auf 170mm getavelt allerdings schon?


Seltsam.


----------



## crisotop (11. März 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Kann man die erste 29er Selva von 160 auf 170 traveln?



Soweit ich weiß gibts die 29er nur "normal" (also non EX) von 130-160mm. Da wird der Schaft nicht lang genug für 170mm sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (11. März 2019)

crisotop schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gibts die 29er nur "normal" (also non EX) von 130-160mm. Da wird der Schaft nicht lang genug für 170mm sein.


Danke. War auch nur so eine Idee. Viel wichtiger ist mir, ob man die dann auf die neue Coil umrüsten kann.


----------



## Baharott (11. März 2019)

Huhu Leute, 

Habe seit einiger Zeit festgestellt das wenn die Selva lange stand ohne zu Federn und ich dann das erste mal wieder einfeder, sie beim ersten Mal ein deutlich erhöhtes losbrechmoment hat und ein dumpfes Geräusch dabei macht.

Sonst funktioniert alles tadellos, ist das bekannt ?


----------



## Werratte (11. März 2019)

Baharott schrieb:


> Huhu Leute,
> 
> Habe seit einiger Zeit festgestellt das wenn die Selva lange stand ohne zu Federn und ich dann das erste mal wieder einfeder, sie beim ersten Mal ein deutlich erhöhtes losbrechmoment hat und ein dumpfes Geräusch dabei macht.
> 
> Sonst funktioniert alles tadellos, ist das bekannt ?


Ist noch Öl in der Luftkammer?


----------



## Baharott (11. März 2019)

Keine Ahnung wie teste ich das? 
Sie war erst vor kurzem beim Service


----------



## Werratte (11. März 2019)

Baharott schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie teste ich das?
> Sie war erst vor kurzem beim Service


Deckel aufmachen und nachsehen. Wer hat den Service gemacht? Frag halt mal nach, welche Ölmenge in der Kammer sein soll.


----------



## Baharott (11. März 2019)

Okay Danke dir


----------



## Xyz79 (11. März 2019)

Baharott schrieb:


> Huhu Leute,
> 
> Habe seit einiger Zeit festgestellt das wenn die Selva lange stand ohne zu Federn und ich dann das erste mal wieder einfeder, sie beim ersten Mal ein deutlich erhöhtes losbrechmoment hat und ein dumpfes Geräusch dabei macht.
> 
> Sonst funktioniert alles tadellos, ist das bekannt ?


Das deutlich höhere Losbrechmoment hatte ich nach dem Service auch. Hat sich nach ein paar Fahrten wieder gegeben. Dumpfes Geräusch hatte ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. März 2019)

Baharott schrieb:


> Okay Danke dir


Ist bei mir auch so in der Art. War schon von Anfang an und ist nur beim ersten Einfedern nach Standzeit. Hat meiner Meinung nach nichts zu bedeuten.


----------



## Baharott (12. März 2019)

Super Leute, hab bei meiner Frau ihrer Formula 35 mal getestet, die macht das auch 
Danke für die vielen Antworten


----------



## imun (14. März 2019)

Servus 
So, kompletten Threat hab ich jetzt gelesen und ne Selva gebraucht gekauft. Auf was sollte ich achten? Das CTS Tool werd ich mir selbst herstellen und wahrscheinlich das orangene CTS holen. Hab 110kg Fahrfertig und die Gabel kommt in ein Orange P7
Momentan ist das blaue verbaut. Öl muss ich mal schauen wie ich das besorgt bekomme. Die ganzen Preise sind schon happig, aber na was will man machen 
Freu mich schon vom Wechel Fox 34 Rhythm zu Formula Selva, auch wenn ich bissle bammel vor den Einstellungen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rakoth (14. März 2019)

imun schrieb:


> Servus
> So, kompletten Threat hab ich jetzt gelesen und ne Selva gebraucht gekauft. Auf was sollte ich achten? Das CTS Tool werd ich mir selbst herstellen und wahrscheinlich das orangene CTS holen. Hab 110kg Fahrfertig und die Gabel kommt in ein Orange P7
> Momentan ist das blaue verbaut. Öl muss ich mal schauen wie ich das besorgt bekomme. Die ganzen Preise sind schon happig, aber na was will man machen
> Freu mich schon vom Wechel Fox 34 Rhythm zu Formula Selva, auch wenn ich bissle bammel vor den Einstellungen habe


So viele "Einstellungen" gibts ja nicht wirklich - bei den CTS muss man halt etwas experimentieren, aber das ist wie ich finde weniger Aufwand als gedacht.

Als Öl "Alternative" bietet sich noch Fox Gold 20WT an.... aber dazu gabs ja hier schon genug Diskussion.

Für den ersten Service lieber das Video anschauen - das Handbuch fand ich wenig hilfreich bzw eher verwirrend (teilweise waren auch falsche Info's drin, ka ob das nun korrigiert wurde).

Ansonsten freu dich auf geniale Performance


----------



## Xyz79 (21. März 2019)

Kann mir gerade jemand den Durchmesser der Negativfeder sagen.Hab mir Schrumpfschlauch gekauft. Gefühlt ist der aber zu klein. 
Bevor ich jetzt alles auf mache und dann feststelle das der zu klein ist frage ich lieber mal nach.


----------



## Xyz79 (28. März 2019)

Hat eigentlich jemand ne andere Lösung für die Progression gefunden als mit dem Öl? Das ist ja nach 2 Monaten im Casting versickert.


----------



## imun (28. März 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand ne andere Lösung für die Progression gefunden als mit dem Öl? Das ist ja nach 2 Monaten im Casting versickert.


Kann man das nicht unten raus lassen und oben nachfüllen?
Ich find die Selva generell eher straff mit der Blauen CTS
Hab 105kg naggich und verbaut ist sie im Hardtail
80 PSI und 1 Neopos 
Bissle minimalst Öl in der Luftkammer


----------



## Xyz79 (28. März 2019)

imun schrieb:


> Kann man das nicht unten raus lassen und oben nachfüllen?
> Ich find die Selva generell eher straff mit der Blauen CTS
> Hab 105kg naggich und verbaut ist sie im Hardtail
> 80 PSI und 1 Neopos
> Bissle minimalst Öl in der Luftkammer


Klar. Kann man. Ist halt blöd das sich die Progression schleichend ändert. 
CTS weiß ich gar nicht.60psi bei knapp 80 kg fahrfertig.3 Neopos. Super fluffig.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. März 2019)

Ist das normal. Gabel ist ein halbes Jahr alt und hatte noch keinen Service.


----------



## Werratte (29. März 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ist das normal. Gabel ist ein halbes Jahr alt und hatte noch keinen Service.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 843830


Ist nicht so dramatisch. Hat meine auch schon gehabt, aber man hat letzendlich innen nichts gefunden. Die schwitzt schon mal ein bisserl.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. März 2019)

Werratte schrieb:


> Ist nicht so dramatisch. Hat meine auch schon gehabt, aber man hat letzendlich innen nichts gefunden. Die schwitzt schon mal ein bisserl.


Danke. Das beruhigt mich, wenngleich ich doch mal einen kleinen Service machen werde.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. März 2019)

Ich habe noch die erste Selva. Ist das mit dem 50/50 Gemisch mit Balistol und dem Formula Öl aus der grauen Flasche noch aktuell? Kann ich die Dichtungen mit Rock Shox Butter beschmieren?

Ich habe ein Video gefunden, beim offiziellen Formula Channel existiert kein How To, ich meine aber es irgendwo mal gesehen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (29. März 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe noch die erste Selva. Ist das mit dem 50/50 Gemisch mit Balistol und dem Formula Öl aus der grauen Flasche noch aktuell? Kann ich die Dichtungen mit Rock Shox Butter beschmieren?
> 
> Ich habe ein Video gefunden, beim offiziellen Formula Channel existiert kein How To, ich meine aber es irgendwo mal gesehen zu haben.


Krass wie das Öl da unten raus spritzt, bei den RS Gabeln kommt das ohne Druck raus und sehr langsam.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. März 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Krass wie das Öl da unten raus spritzt, bei den RS Gabeln kommt das ohne Druck raus und sehr langsam.


Bzw. muss man da gegen die Schraube kloppen bis überhaupt was raus kommt.


----------



## SerpentrasD (2. April 2019)

Ich habe festgestellt das ich jeden Monat 10-15 ml Ballistol in die Luftkammer kippen kann. Das CTS muss ich auch wieder an passen. Ich bin wohl schneller unterwegs als früher das die 35 ml Öl einfach nicht mehr progressiv genug sind.


----------



## Werratte (2. April 2019)

SerpentrasD schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt das ich jeden Monat 10-15 ml Ballistol in die Luftkammer kippen kann. Das CTS muss ich auch wieder an passen. Ich bin wohl schneller unterwegs als früher das die 35 ml Öl einfach nicht mehr progressiv genug sind.


Du fährst zu viel!


----------



## imun (2. April 2019)

SerpentrasD schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt das ich jeden Monat 10-15 ml Ballistol in die Luftkammer kippen kann. Das CTS muss ich auch wieder an passen. Ich bin wohl schneller unterwegs als früher das die 35 ml Öl einfach nicht mehr progressiv genug sind.


Das ist aber auch nicht Sinn und Zweck des ganzen, oder? Da musst ja alle paar Monate so eine Pulle holen


----------



## Mu3rt0 (2. April 2019)

SerpentrasD schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt das ich jeden Monat 10-15 ml Ballistol in die Luftkammer kippen kann. Das CTS muss ich auch wieder an passen. Ich bin wohl schneller unterwegs als früher das die 35 ml Öl einfach nicht mehr progressiv genug sind.


Aus dem und etlichen anderen Gründen liegt das Teil hier auch in der Ecke herum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (5. April 2019)

Werratte schrieb:


> Ist nicht so dramatisch. Hat meine auch schon gehabt, aber man hat letzendlich innen nichts gefunden. Die schwitzt schon mal ein bisserl.


Heut schon wieder. Jede zweite Fahrt habe ich den Siff am linken Tauchrohr. Vielleicht sollte ich mal die Dichtungen wechseln. Was mir abger aufgefallen ist ist, dass das nur passiert, wenn die Gabel wirklich gefordert wird. D.h. heute wieder im Bikepark.


----------



## Werratte (5. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Heut schon wieder. Jede zweite Fahrt habe ich den Siff am linken Tauchrohr. Vielleicht sollte ich mal die Dichtungen wechseln. Was mir abger aufgefallen ist ist, dass das nur passiert, wenn die Gabel wirklich gefordert wird. D.h. heute wieder im Bikepark.


Bei mir ist das auch links stärker. Ich vermute, das liegt an der Luftkammer, die ja nicht 100% dicht ist. Da geht mit dem Balistol auch minimal Luft durch die Dichtung, die dann wiederum durch den Abstreifer aus dem Casting drückt. Dabei geht halt auch ein bisserl Öl mit. Also, wenn Dichtungen wechseln, dann auch den Luftkammerkolben mitmachen.... ist wiederum nur ein Verdacht, der sich aber schon aufdrängt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. April 2019)

Werratte schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das auch links stärker. Ich vermute, das liegt an der Luftkammer, die ja nicht 100% dicht ist. Da geht mit dem Balistol auch minimal Luft durch die Dichtung, die dann wiederum durch den Abstreifer aus dem Casting drückt. Dabei geht halt auch ein bisserl Öl mit. Also, wenn Dichtungen wechseln, dann auch den Luftkammerkolben mitmachen.... ist wiederum nur ein Verdacht, der sich aber schon aufdrängt.


Luftkammerkolbendichtung meinst du? Gibt es die zu kaufen?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (5. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Heut schon wieder. Jede zweite Fahrt habe ich den Siff am linken Tauchrohr. Vielleicht sollte ich mal die Dichtungen wechseln. Was mir abger aufgefallen ist ist, dass das nur passiert, wenn die Gabel wirklich gefordert wird. D.h. heute wieder im Bikepark.


Sorry für OT: Wo warst im Bikepark heute?


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. April 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Sorry für OT: Wo warst im Bikepark heute?


St. Andreasberg.


----------



## Werratte (6. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Luftkammerkolbendichtung meinst du? Gibt es die zu kaufen?


Hoffentlich...
Sollte man ja doch irgendwie bekommen können.
Ich geb die Frage mal weiter an @CosmicSports


----------



## Xyz79 (6. April 2019)

Werratte schrieb:


> Hoffentlich...
> Sollte man ja doch irgendwie bekommen können.
> Ich geb die Frage mal weiter an @CosmicSports


Die ist bei dem Service Kit dabei.


----------



## rakoth (6. April 2019)

intrasurg schrieb:


> Ich würde ja sagen die Schaumstoffringe von RS in 35mm könnten passen und diese gibt es ja einzeln bzw. im 20er Set.




Schaumstoffringe von RS passen leider nicht, hab ich auprobiert. Habe auch gedacht, dass die Dinger nur irgendwo eingekauft werden.[/QUOTE]

Ziemlich blöd irgendwie.... Dann muss man quasi die Ringe im Set mit den Abstreifern kaufen? Teure geschichte....


----------



## Werratte (6. April 2019)

rakoth schrieb:


> Schaumstoffringe von RS passen leider nicht, hab ich auprobiert. Habe auch gedacht, dass die Dinger nur irgendwo eingekauft werden.



Ziemlich blöd irgendwie.... Dann muss man quasi die Ringe im Set mit den Abstreifern kaufen? Teure geschichte....[/QUOTE]
Ich wechsle die ja auch nur gemeinsam. Den Schaumstoffring kann man doch in einem Papiertuch gut ausdrücken. Der wird schön sauber.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. April 2019)

Zumal man die Ringe bei Rock Shox auch nicht einzeln bekommt. Ich werde mal einen Service durchführen und alle relevanten Dichtungen und die Staubabstreifer wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mu3rt0 (7. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Zumal man die Ringe bei Rock Shox auch nicht einzeln bekommt. Ich werde mal einen Service durchführen und alle relevanten Dichtungen und die Staubabstreifer wechseln.


Vielleicht nicht BEI Rockshox aber dafür bekommt dann die Rockshox wenigstens einzeln.
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/rockshox-foam-rings-pike-35mm-x-6mm-20-pieces-673167


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. April 2019)

Mu3rt0 schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht BEI Rockshox aber dafür bekommt dann die Rockshox wenigstens einzeln.
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/rockshox-foam-rings-pike-35mm-x-6mm-20-pieces-673167


20...


----------



## Mu3rt0 (7. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> 20...


Reicht für ne Saison *hust  und 20 sind immer noch besser als Sie überhaupt nur mit den Abstreifern zu bekommen ala Formula. Bei hibike gibt's die Dinger auch komplett einzeln für 99cent das Stk. für RS.


----------



## Zhen (8. April 2019)

Servus zusammen,
ich fahre seit kurzem eine Selva mit einer Luftkammer und bin insgesamt recht zufrieden, glaube aber, dass da in Sachen Performance noch ne Menge mehr geht. Habe daher noch ein paar Fragen in die Runde.
1. Meine Selva hat nach dem Einbau des Spacers 180mm->170mm  die Angewohnheit, unbelastet um ca. 1 cm im Federweg zu versinken. Wenn man die Gabel auseinanderzieht, gibt sie den Federweg frei, zieht sich dann aber unmittelbar wieder zusammen. Habe versucht das Problem durch Entlüften des Castings zu beheben. Es wurde besser, ist aber noch immer nicht verschwunden, obwohl ich die Prozedur dreimal wiederholt habe. Habt ihr eine Idee, wie man das Problem los wird? Kann es sein, dass die Druckstufe zu wenig Öl enthält?
2. Meine Selva scheint die letzten 2-3cm des Federwegs nicht zu nutzen. Ich habe ein Neopos und so gut wie kein Öl drin. Ich glaube daher nicht, dass es an der normalen Endprogression liegt. Wenn ich die Luft ablasse, kann ich die letzten beiden cm einfedern. In aufgepumptem Zustand wird der Federweg auch bei miesen Drops ins Flat nicht genutzt. Irgendwelche Ideen?
Ich fahre übrigens das orangene CTS und bin mit dem wesentlich zufriedener als mit blau und rot.  

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe,

Bastian


----------



## Werratte (8. April 2019)

Zhen schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> ich fahre seit kurzem eine Selva mit einer Luftkammer und bin insgesamt recht zufrieden, glaube aber, dass da in Sachen Performance noch ne Menge mehr geht. Habe daher noch ein paar Fragen in die Runde.
> 1. Meine Selva hat nach dem Einbau des Spacers 180mm->170mm  die Angewohnheit, unbelastet um ca. 1 cm im Federweg zu versinken. Wenn man die Gabel auseinanderzieht, gibt sie den Federweg frei, zieht sich dann aber unmittelbar wieder zusammen. Habe versucht das Problem durch Entlüften des Castings zu beheben. Es wurde besser, ist aber noch immer nicht verschwunden, obwohl ich die Prozedur dreimal wiederholt habe. Habt ihr eine Idee, wie man das Problem los wird? Kann es sein, dass die Druckstufe zu wenig Öl enthält?
> 2. Meine Selva scheint die letzten 2-3cm des Federwegs nicht zu nutzen. Ich habe ein Neopos und so gut wie kein Öl drin. Ich glaube daher nicht, dass es an der normalen Endprogression liegt. Wenn ich die Luft ablasse, kann ich die letzten beiden cm einfedern. In aufgepumptem Zustand wird der Federweg auch bei miesen Drops ins Flat nicht genutzt. Irgendwelche Ideen?
> ...


Wie schwer bist du?


----------



## Ram970 (8. April 2019)

Hallo und guten Abend,
ich möchte mir ein Santa Cruze Bronson 2019 160/150mm in 27,5 aufbauen und überlege welche Gabel ich verbauen soll. Serienmäßig verbaut SC die FOX 36 Elite, liebäugeln tue ich mit der Lyrik 2020 die „voraussichtlich“ im Mai kommen „soll“.
Nun meine Frage ist die aktuelle Selva den beiden anderen ebenbürtig und wie sieht’s mit der „Dauerhaltbarkeit“ aus. Ich danke euch schon im Voraus für eure Meinungen.

Gruß


----------



## Werratte (8. April 2019)

Ram970 schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Abend,
> ich möchte mir ein Santa Cruze Brandson 2019 160/150mm aufbauen und überlege welche Gabel ich verbauen soll. Serienmäßig verbaut SC die FOX 36 Elite, liebäugeln tue ich mit der Lyrik 2020 die „voraussichtlich“ im Mai kommen „soll“.
> Nun meine Frage ist die aktuelle Selva den beiden anderen ebenbürtig und wie sieht’s mit der „Dauerhaltbarkeit“ aus. Ich danke euch schon im Voraus für eure Meinungen.
> 
> Gruß


Dauerhaltbarkeit von einer Gabel, die im Mai kommen "soll"?


----------



## Zhen (8. April 2019)

Werratte schrieb:


> Wie schwer bist du?


76KG mit voller Ausrüstung so ca 80kg


----------



## Ram970 (8. April 2019)

Werratte schrieb:


> Dauerhaltbarkeit von einer Gabel, die im Mai kommen "soll"?


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil....


Werratte schrieb:


> Dauerhaltbarkeit von einer Gabel, die im Mai kommen "soll"?


 Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Nochmals lesen und dann antworten…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ram970 (8. April 2019)

Zhen schrieb:


> 76KG


Mit Klamotten, Rucksack (5-10kg) Getränke, Protektoren max. 85kg


----------



## weezeewee (8. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
puhhhhh! Hier ist viel geschrieben worden. Ich bekomme Ende der Woche mein neues Ghost u darin ist die Formula Selva S ab Werk auf 140mm getravelt. Ich möchte diese jedoch gerne mit 160mm fahren u muss, so wie es aussieht, selber ran. Der Händler hat sowas noch nie gemacht Wie es sich in den Videos darstellt, muss ich die Gabel ja komplett auseinander nehmen um das Traveln vorzunehmen. Ich vermute, dass dabei das vorhanden Öl nicht eins zu eins zu retten ist und ich deshalb nicht umhin kommen werde, mir neues in der Bucht zu besorgen, richtig? Um das Öl in die Rohre zu befördern, reicht doch ne handelsübliche Plastikspritze (ev. Krkhausbedarf) aus, oder? Irgendetwas anderes, was es zu beachten gilt?
@CosmicSports: Formula FX reicht jetzt für die Standrohre aus? Kein Mix? Immer noch Mix für die Luftkammer? Habe irgendwie zu viel gelesen hier, sorry. Wäre für jeden Tipp/Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## 1nk0gn1t0 (9. April 2019)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> puhhhhh! Hier ist viel geschrieben worden. Ich bekomme Ende der Woche mein neues Ghost u darin ist die Formula Selva S ab Werk auf 140mm getravelt. Ich möchte diese jedoch gerne mit 160mm fahren u muss, so wie es aussieht, selber ran. Der Händler hat sowas noch nie gemacht Wie es sich in den Videos darstellt, muss ich die Gabel ja komplett auseinander nehmen um das Traveln vorzunehmen. Ich vermute, dass dabei das vorhanden Öl nicht eins zu eins zu retten ist und ich deshalb nicht umhin kommen werde, mir neues in der Bucht zu besorgen, richtig? Um das Öl in die Rohre zu befördern, reicht doch ne handelsübliche Plastikspritze (ev. Krkhausbedarf) aus, oder? Irgendetwas anderes, was es zu beachten gilt?
> @CosmicSports: Formula FX reicht jetzt für die Standrohre aus? Kein Mix? Immer noch Mix für die Luftkammer? Habe irgendwie zu viel gelesen hier, sorry. Wäre für jeden Tipp/Hinweis dankbar.



Richtig, in's Casting kommt nur das Formula FX (oder ein alternatives Öl). In die Luftkammer kommt nur Ballistol. Dosierung/Einfüllen mit Spritze funktioniert hervorragend!

Darf ich fragen, warum du direkt vom 140 auf 160 traveln willst? Bist du schon mit den 140mm gefahren?

EDIT: Hab gerade nochmal in der Manual der Selva S nachgeschaut...da steht 3ml FX-Öl für die Füllung der Luftkammer...Ich hab aber zuletzt Ballistol reingehauen!


----------



## CosmicSports (9. April 2019)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> puhhhhh! Hier ist viel geschrieben worden. Ich bekomme Ende der Woche mein neues Ghost u darin ist die Formula Selva S ab Werk auf 140mm getravelt. Ich möchte diese jedoch gerne mit 160mm fahren u muss, so wie es aussieht, selber ran. Der Händler hat sowas noch nie gemacht Wie es sich in den Videos darstellt, muss ich die Gabel ja komplett auseinander nehmen um das Traveln vorzunehmen. Ich vermute, dass dabei das vorhanden Öl nicht eins zu eins zu retten ist und ich deshalb nicht umhin kommen werde, mir neues in der Bucht zu besorgen, richtig? Um das Öl in die Rohre zu befördern, reicht doch ne handelsübliche Plastikspritze (ev. Krkhausbedarf) aus, oder? Irgendetwas anderes, was es zu beachten gilt?
> @CosmicSports: Formula FX reicht jetzt für die Standrohre aus? Kein Mix? Immer noch Mix für die Luftkammer? Habe irgendwie zu viel gelesen hier, sorry. Wäre für jeden Tipp/Hinweis dankbar.



FX wird an allen Stellen statt des Mix verwendet, anderes Öl ist nur für die Cartridge.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## CosmicSports (9. April 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Die ist bei dem Service Kit dabei.



Wie schon gesagt wurde, ist beim Service Kit dabei.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Zhen (9. April 2019)

Zhen schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> ich fahre seit kurzem eine Selva mit einer Luftkammer und bin insgesamt recht zufrieden, glaube aber, dass da in Sachen Performance noch ne Menge mehr geht. Habe daher noch ein paar Fragen in die Runde.
> 1. Meine Selva hat nach dem Einbau des Spacers 180mm->170mm  die Angewohnheit, unbelastet um ca. 1 cm im Federweg zu versinken. Wenn man die Gabel auseinanderzieht, gibt sie den Federweg frei, zieht sich dann aber unmittelbar wieder zusammen. Habe versucht das Problem durch Entlüften des Castings zu beheben. Es wurde besser, ist aber noch immer nicht verschwunden, obwohl ich die Prozedur dreimal wiederholt habe. Habt ihr eine Idee, wie man das Problem los wird? Kann es sein, dass die Druckstufe zu wenig Öl enthält?
> 2. Meine Selva scheint die letzten 2-3cm des Federwegs nicht zu nutzen. Ich habe ein Neopos und so gut wie kein Öl drin. Ich glaube daher nicht, dass es an der normalen Endprogression liegt. Wenn ich die Luft ablasse, kann ich die letzten beiden cm einfedern. In aufgepumptem Zustand wird der Federweg auch bei miesen Drops ins Flat nicht genutzt. Irgendwelche Ideen?
> ...


Wäre cool, wenn sich jemand mit Ahnung hierzu äußern könnte. Idealerweise Formula oder Cosmic-Sports


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (9. April 2019)

Ich habe mir das FX mal bestellt via Mail bei Bike-Components. 250ml für 17,- Immernoch teuer aber 10€ billiger als bisher.


----------



## Xyz79 (9. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das FX mal bestellt via Mail bei Bike-Components. 250ml für 17,- Immernoch teuer aber 10€ billiger als bisher.


Dann werde ich mich auch mal per Mail an die wenden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. April 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich auch mal per Mail an die wenden.


Ich habe ihnen geschrieben, dass sie sich mal ein paar mehr auf Lager legen sollen, da ich einige Leute kenne, die das dann bestellen würden.


----------



## Xyz79 (9. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe ihnen geschrieben, dass sie sich mal ein paar mehr auf Lager legen sollen, da ich einige Leute kenne, die das dann bestellen würden.


Sauber. Eh seltsam warum das in keinen Shop gelistet ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. April 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Sauber. Eh seltsam warum das in keinen Shop gelistet ist.


Weil es keiner weiß bzw. es ja bei den neuen Gabeln dabei ist. BC meint, dass die Lieferung wohl eine Woche dauern wird.


----------



## rakoth (9. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das FX mal bestellt via Mail bei Bike-Components. 250ml für 17,- Immernoch teuer aber 10€ billiger als bisher.


Danke für die info! Zwar noch doppelt so teuer wie Fox Gold, aber so langsam geht's ja. 250ml reichen ja ne Weile...


----------



## Xyz79 (9. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Weil es keiner weiß bzw. es ja bei den neuen Gabeln dabei ist. BC meint, dass die Lieferung wohl eine Woche dauern wird.


Hab es nicht eilig. Letzter Service mit anderem Öl ist bei mir noch nicht lange her. Unterschied Merk ich keinen.Aber das richtige Öl ist fürs gewissen schon feiner.
Hab die auch mal per Mail angeschrieben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. April 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Hab es nicht eilig. Letzter Service mit anderem Öl ist bei mir noch nicht lange her. Unterschied Merk ich keinen.Aber das richtige Öl ist fürs gewissen schon feiner.
> Hab die auch mal per Mail angeschrieben.


Naja... Gewissen. Wenn ich höre, dass Balistol aufschäumt bei Kälte, dann ist das für mich schon ein Argument. Ich muss mal einen Service machen. Die Abstreifer und das Dichtungskit habe ich gleich dazu geordert.


----------



## Xyz79 (9. April 2019)

Aber es riecht so genial.
War im Winter nur mim crosser unterwegs. Von daher war es für mich nicht so relevant.


----------



## CosmicSports (10. April 2019)

Zhen schrieb:


> Wäre cool, wenn sich jemand mit Ahnung hierzu äußern könnte. Idealerweise Formula oder Cosmic-Sports



Hallo Zhen,

kann sein das Unterdruck im Casting ist wobei das ja laut deiner Aussage raus ist, das sollte somit ausgeschlossen werden.
Wenn wenig Luftdruck gefahren wird ist die Rebound Feder oft etwas „zu stark“.
Was die Progression angeht… wenn die Gabel sich ohne Luftdruck komplett komprimieren lässt liegt es wohl an der Luftkammer. Noch ein NeoPos drin? Dann den raus. 
Wenn es gar nicht anders geht, gibt es auch noch die Low Progression Lufteinheit.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ram970 (10. April 2019)

Ram970 schrieb:


> Mit Klamotten, Rucksack (5-10kg) Getränke, Protektoren max. 85kg


Und jetzt?!
Vielleicht muss ich meine Frage anderst formulieren ;-).
Was sind die Big Points warum ihr euch für diese Gabel entschieden habt und gibt es „Punkte“ wieso ihr sie kein 2tes mal kaufen würdet?
Ist die aktuelle Selva S/R im Vergleich mit den 2019er FOX 36 Grip2 und der aktuellen RS Lyrik (mal die überarbeitete Version die im Mai kommen soll außen vor)  mit meinem Körpergewicht überhaupt konkurrenzfähig?

Ich danke euch schon im Voraus für eure Unterstützung/Antworten...


----------



## CosmicSports (10. April 2019)

Ram970 schrieb:


> Und jetzt?!
> Vielleicht muss ich meine Frage anderst formulieren ;-).
> Was sind die Big Points warum ihr euch für diese Gabel entschieden habt und gibt es „Punkte“ wieso ihr sie kein 2tes mal kaufen würdet?
> Ist die aktuelle Selva S/R im Vergleich mit den 2019er FOX 36 Grip2 und der aktuellen RS Lyrik (mal die überarbeitete Version die im Mai kommen soll außen vor)  mit meinem Körpergewicht überhaupt konkurrenzfähig?
> ...



Wie wäre es denn mit ein wenig mehr Informationen darüber, welche Ansprüche du an die Gabel hast? Die Fähigkeit mit den Mitbewerbern zu konkurrieren hat die Gabel, aber die verschiedenen Modelle haben verschiedene Vor- und Nachteile, unterschiedliche Charakteristika. Auf eine allgemein formulierte Frage können wir dir in der Form auch nur mit "ja" antworten. Das wird dir aber wahrscheinlich nicht genügen.
Es wäre also gut das Gelände in dem du vornehmlich Fährst, deinen Fahrstil, etc, mal ein wenig zu umreißen.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## 1nk0gn1t0 (10. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das FX mal bestellt via Mail bei Bike-Components. 250ml für 17,- Immernoch teuer aber 10€ billiger als bisher.


Dann war es bei deiner Anfrage schon billiger, als bei meiner Anfrage vor 2 Monaten oder so...da sollten es noch um die 30€ sein



niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe ihnen geschrieben, dass sie sich mal ein paar mehr auf Lager legen sollen, da ich einige Leute kenne, die das dann bestellen würden.


Genau das gleiche hab ich den Jungs von BC auch gesagt


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. April 2019)

1nk0gn1t0 schrieb:


> Dann war es bei deiner Anfrage schon billiger, als bei meiner Anfrage vor 2 Monaten oder so...da sollten es noch um die 30€ sein
> 
> 
> Genau das gleiche hab ich den Jungs von BC auch gesagt


Na dann passt das ja. Vielleicht hören sie mal auf mich/uns.


----------



## hans7 (10. April 2019)

Ram970 schrieb:


> Und jetzt?!
> Vielleicht muss ich meine Frage anderst formulieren ;-).
> Was sind die Big Points warum ihr euch für diese Gabel entschieden habt und gibt es „Punkte“ wieso ihr sie kein 2tes mal kaufen würdet?
> Ist die aktuelle Selva S/R im Vergleich mit den 2019er FOX 36 Grip2 und der aktuellen RS Lyrik (mal die überarbeitete Version die im Mai kommen soll außen vor)  mit meinem Körpergewicht überhaupt konkurrenzfähig?
> ...





Ich hab mich für die Gabel entschieden weil:
-Europäische Firma
-Look der Gabel
-Einstellmöglichkeiten, insb. CTS
-Leichte Wartung
-Für mich als hobbybiker spielen alle High  Level Gabeln in einer Liga, ob ich da einen Unterschied merke....fraglich..und wenn spielte auch keine Rolle
- ich an allen Bikes dieselben Komponenten haben möchte, zwecks Ölen Ersatzteile etc.
- unterstütze ich gerne kleinere Firmen


----------



## weezeewee (10. April 2019)

1nk0gn1t0 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, warum du direkt vom 140 auf 160 traveln willst? Bist du schon mit den 140mm gefahren?



Handelt sich um das Ghost Hybride SLAMR S 3.7. Die Rahmen von der S-Reihe (alle Modelle mit ner 140er Gabel) sind identisch mit der X-Reihe (alle mit ner 160er Gabel). Mir haben nur die Specs der X-Reihen-Bikes nicht gefallen. Deswegen der Workaround mit dem wirklich hervorragend ausgestatteten S 3.7


----------



## Joehigashi80 (10. April 2019)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Handelt sich um das Ghost Hybride SLAMR S 3.7. Die Rahmen von der S-Reihe (alle Modelle mit ner 140er Gabel) sind identisch mit der X-Reihe (alle mit ner 160er Gabel). Mir haben nur die Specs der X-Reihen-Bikes nicht gefallen. Deswegen der Workaround mit dem wirklich hervorragend ausgestatteten S 3.7


140 hinten? Würde auf max. 150 vorne gehen, bzgl. Geo und Fahrgefühl.


----------



## weezeewee (10. April 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> 140 hinten? Würde auf max. 150 vorne gehen, bzgl. Geo und Fahrgefühl.


Die sind hinten alle mit Coil Dämpfer (im Falle des S 3.7 mit CC DB Inline) und die fühlen sich wohl nach deutlich mehr als 140mm an, denke dann passt es. Zumal die X Varianten in genau dem Aufbau (140h/160v) alle möglichen Tests für sich entschieden haben.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (10. April 2019)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Die sind hinten alle mit Coil Dämpfer (im Falle des S 3.7 mit CC DB Inline) und die fühlen sich wohl nach deutlich mehr als 140mm an, denke dann passt es. Zumal die X Varianten in genau dem Aufbau (140h/160v) alle möglichen Tests für sich entschieden haben.


Dann passt es ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weezeewee (10. April 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Dann passt es ja.


Wenn nicht, kann man ja immer noch wieder runter traveln


----------



## Xyz79 (10. April 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> 140 hinten? Würde auf max. 150 vorne gehen, bzgl. Geo und Fahrgefühl.


Bin mein twoface mit 160/145 gefahren und mein tyee jetzt mit 180/160.
Das harmoniert auch wunderbar. Dem Fahrgefühl tat das keinen Abbruch.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (10. April 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Bin mein twoface mit 160/145 gefahren und mein tyee jetzt mit 180/160.
> Das harmoniert auch wunderbar. Dem Fahrgefühl tat das keinen Abbruch.


Tyee mit 180/160 kann man schon machen, wenn man kurze Beine hat. Empfand es aber schon mit 170/160mm deutlich zu flach was den SW angeht, deshalb auch das Bike gewechselt. Keine Lust mehr auf von hinten treten.


----------



## Xyz79 (10. April 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Tyee mit 180/160 kann man schon machen, wenn man kurze Beine hat. Empfand es aber schon mit 170/160mm deutlich zu flach was den SW angeht, deshalb auch das Bike gewechselt. Keine Lust mehr auf von hinten treten.


So kurz sind die Beine nicht. Irgendwas um 87/88 SL. Komme mit dem Sitzwinkel gut klar.Hab nicht das Gefühl übermäßig von hinten zu treten.


----------



## Ram970 (10. April 2019)

hans7 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich für die Gabel entschieden weil:
> -Europäische Firma
> -Look der Gabel
> -Einstellmöglichkeiten, insb. CTS
> ...



Vielen vielen Dank für deine Antworten...


----------



## Ram970 (10. April 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit ein wenig mehr Informationen darüber, welche Ansprüche du an die Gabel hast? Die Fähigkeit mit den Mitbewerbern zu konkurrieren hat die Gabel, aber die verschiedenen Modelle haben verschiedene Vor- und Nachteile, unterschiedliche Charakteristika. Auf eine allgemein formulierte Frage können wir dir in der Form auch nur mit "ja" antworten. Das wird dir aber wahrscheinlich nicht genügen.
> Es wäre also gut das Gelände in dem du vornehmlich Fährst, deinen Fahrstil, etc, mal ein wenig zu umreißen.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team


 Also mein Gewicht kennt ihr ja schon ;-)
Eingebaut wird die Kabel in ein Santa Cruz Bronson
 Fahrstil: 90 % anspruchsvolle Touren S2-S3 (Davos, Allgäuer Alpen, Freiburger Strecken (Borderline, Canadier, Baden to the Bone,...), Alpen Cross,  vielleicht zweimal im Jahr ein Besuch in einem Bikepark, wobei ich nicht der Sprung – König bin - eben sehr „Traillastig“.
 Schon flott unterwegs aber kein Highspeed-junkie
 Was für Ansprüche habe ich an die Gabel:
Sehr gutes  Ansprechverhalten, kein „durchrauschen“ (z.B. bei Stufen) im mittleren Federweg-  sollte demnach hoch im Federweg stehen. Fahrten über Wurzelfelder muss die Gabel völlig in sich aufsaugen! Ich will nach 10 m Wurzelteppich keine gestauchten Handgelenke haben.
 Servicefreundlich sollte sie sein.
 Ich hoffe das reicht fürs erste.
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (10. April 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> So kurz sind die Beine nicht. Irgendwas um 87/88 SL. Komme mit dem Sitzwinkel gut klar.Hab nicht das Gefühl übermäßig von hinten zu treten.


Hab auch eine SL von 88 bei 185cm Körpergröße und würde nie wieder ein Bike mit einem so effektiven flachen SW wie beim Tyee fahren wollen. Geschmäcker sind verschieden, allerdings mochten es meine Knie nicht.

Aber das wird zu sehr OT.


----------



## rakoth (10. April 2019)

Ram970 schrieb:


> Also mein Gewicht kennt ihr ja schon ;-)
> Eingebaut wird die Kabel in ein Santa Cruz Bronson
> Fahrstil: 90 % anspruchsvolle Touren S2-S3 (Davos, Allgäuer Alpen, Freiburger Strecken (Borderline, Canadier, Baden to the Bone,...), Alpen Cross,  vielleicht zweimal im Jahr ein Besuch in einem Bikepark, wobei ich nicht der Sprung – König bin - eben sehr „Traillastig“.
> Schon flott unterwegs aber kein Highspeed-junkie
> ...


Würde Mal sagen deine Anforderungen erfüllt die Gabel alle, die Konkurrenz wahrscheinlich aber auch.
Wurzel Trails mochte ich mit meiner alten Pike eher nicht so.... Mit der Selva ist das einfach ein Traum ! Je mehr Wurzeln desto geiler! Noch dazu könnte es sehr spannend werden wie das Coil Upgrade funktioniert....
Service ist easy, gefühlt muss man diesen aber etwas öfter machen....
Und sonst eben sehr einfach und gut einstellbar, das kann die Konkurrenz so nicht.


----------



## Zhen (11. April 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Hallo Zhen,
> 
> kann sein das Unterdruck im Casting ist wobei das ja laut deiner Aussage raus ist, das sollte somit ausgeschlossen werden.
> Wenn wenig Luftdruck gefahren wird ist die Rebound Feder oft etwas „zu stark“.
> ...


Danke für die Antwort! Ich fahre 65psi in der Gabel. Für welchen Druckbereich ist die Low Progression Einheit gemacht? Und was macht die anders, als die normale luftfeder?
Lg


----------



## Xyz79 (11. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das FX mal bestellt via Mail bei Bike-Components. 250ml für 17,- Immernoch teuer aber 10€ billiger als bisher.


Bestellung zieht sich hin. Eben ne Mail bekommen das das FX normales Ballistol wäre und auch so ausgeliefert würde. Mal schauen was sie zu meinem Einwand schreiben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. April 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Bestellung zieht sich hin. Eben ne Mail bekommen das das FX normales Ballistol wäre und auch so ausgeliefert würde. Mal schauen was sie zu meinem Einwand schreiben.


Häh? Bei mir steht das in der Bestätigung:






Ist genau die Artikelnummer, welche Cosmic Sport geschrieben hat.

Nachtrag: Mail habe ich nicht bekommen, aber gleich mal angefragt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. April 2019)

rakoth schrieb:


> spannend wie das Coil Upgrade funktioniert.


Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig drauf.


----------



## Xyz79 (11. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Häh? Bei mir steht das in der Bestätigung:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 848909
> 
> ...


Der Mitarbeiter hat sich bei mir vertan.
Richtige Art.Nr hatte er mir auch raus gesucht.


----------



## imun (12. April 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Bestellung zieht sich hin. Eben ne Mail bekommen das das FX normales Ballistol wäre und auch so ausgeliefert würde. Mal schauen was sie zu meinem Einwand schreiben.


Hab ich auch gerade bekommen. Und ihm das bild von Unten geschickt


----------



## Xyz79 (12. April 2019)

Jup. Der erste Mitarbeiter hatte mir das raus gesucht.


imun schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gerade bekommen. Und ihm das bild von Unten geschickt


Dann warten wir mal ab was er jetzt sagt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. April 2019)

Ich habe gerade eine Mail bekommen mit dem Hinweis, dass sie auf Bestellung bei @CosmicSports mit der Bezeichnung Formula Lubricating Oil FX, 250ml 35/Selva R/Selva S/Nero R/Nero C Fork 27.5" + 29" Balistol bekommen haben. 

Bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (12. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eine Mail bekommen mit dem Hinweis, dass sie auf Bestellung bei @CosmicSports mit der Bezeichnung Formula Lubricating Oil FX, 250ml 35/Selva R/Selva S/Nero R/Nero C Fork 27.5" + 29" Balistol bekommen haben.
> 
> Bin gespannt.


Es bleibt spannend!
Oder ist das FX sehr teures Ballistol?


----------



## freetourer (12. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eine Mail bekommen mit dem Hinweis, dass sie auf Bestellung bei @CosmicSports mit der Bezeichnung Formula Lubricating Oil FX, 250ml 35/Selva R/Selva S/Nero R/Nero C Fork 27.5" + 29" Balistol bekommen haben.
> 
> Bin gespannt.



Seit ihr denn auf der Suche nach dem Schmieröl für den Service oder nach dem Öl für die Dämpfungseinheit? - Ich habe hier irgendwie den Überblick verloren.

So wie ich das sehe:

https://shop.cosmicsports.de/de/for...35-selva-r-selva-s-nero-r-nero-c-fork-27-5-29

müsste ja Schmieröl für den Service sein - oder kommt das jetzt auch statt Ballsitol in die Luftkammer?

Und dieses hier:

https://shop.cosmicsports.de/de/for...-250ml-33-35-selva-nero-r-nero-c-fork-27-5-29

Sollte doch dann das Öl für die Dämpfungseinheit sein ...


----------



## hans7 (12. April 2019)

Die Info, das es Ballistol ist habe ich auch bekommen. Wenn das stimmen würde wäre das schon dreist


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. April 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Seit ihr denn auf der Suche nach dem Schmieröl für den Service



Service. Also das, was ins Casting kommt. Das ist laut CS das SB 40207-00, welches ich auch bei BC bestellt habe.



hans7 schrieb:


> Die Info, das es Ballistol ist habe ich auch bekommen. Wenn das stimmen würde wäre das schon dreist



Ich hab grad von BC noch ein Foto bekommen von dem Öl, welches sie bestellen wollen bzw. gerade abklären, ob das dann auch von CS geliefert wird.




 
Mal was anderes:

Ich habe gerade geschaut. Das Tool von RS für die Pike geht auch hier:


----------



## hans7 (12. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Service. Also das, was ins Casting kommt. Das ist laut CS das SB 40207-00, welches ich auch bei BC bestellt habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dein Bild mit dem Öl: das ist das Mineralöl für die Bremsen


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. April 2019)

hans7 schrieb:


> Dein Bild mit dem Öl: das ist das Mineralöl für die Bremsen


Ach mensch... keine Ahnung. Hier wird es auch mit dem Bild verkauft direkt aus IT.


----------



## hans7 (12. April 2019)

Also mir sind aktuell von Formula zwei Öle bekannt:

-Mineralöl für die Bremsen, siehe dein Bild
-Suspension Öl OJ noch irgendwas in einer  grauen Plastikflasche

Und jetzt kommt anstatt Ballistol wohl das FX dazu. Klärung noch ausstehend.


----------



## Xyz79 (12. April 2019)

Hab noch 500ml Ballistol zu Fellpflege beim Hund daheim.Ist auch das ganz normale Ballistol. Nur paar € teurer. Ich kipp das in die Gabel. Was fürn Hund gut ist kann für die Gabel nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## nobss (12. April 2019)

Das ist Aktuell bei der Selva dabei



Vorläufer




Das Video von Formula "Selva - Cartridge Bleed Procedure" ist auch ohne Ballistol





Kann jemand Helfen, wo bekomme ich folgenden Artikel von Formula SB-A047-01? MERCI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (12. April 2019)

Interessant, dann nehmen sie die gleiche Flasche auch für das Gabelöl. Da muss man dann wohl exakt drauf schauen, das man nicht aus Versehen das falsche nimmt.

Mineralöl für die Bremse: die Farbe ist klar im Gegensatz zum Gabelöl


----------



## Xyz79 (12. April 2019)

BC will es mit cosmic abklären und sich dann wieder bei mir melden.


----------



## imun (12. April 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> BC will es mit cosmic abklären und sich dann wieder bei mir melden.


Same here


----------



## Xayok (12. April 2019)

hans7 schrieb:


> Dein Bild mit dem Öl: das ist das Mineralöl für die Bremsen


Das ist Unsinn.
Abgebildet ist das FX Öl. 

Das Mineralöl für die Bremse ist farblos.


----------



## hans7 (13. April 2019)

Xayok schrieb:


> Das ist Unsinn.
> Abgebildet ist das FX Öl.
> 
> Das Mineralöl für die Bremse ist farblos.



Habe ich weiter oben ja auch korrigiert. Jedoch ist die Flasche als auch die Aufschrift dieselbe. Nur die Farbe unterscheidet beide.


----------



## Xayok (15. April 2019)

hans7 schrieb:


> Habe ich weiter oben ja auch korrigiert. Jedoch ist die Flasche als auch die Aufschrift dieselbe. Nur die Farbe unterscheidet beide.



Stimmt nicht ganz, es steht die Formula Ersatzteil/Bestellnummer drauf, darin unterscheiden sie sich, das sieht man aber auf den obigen Bildern nicht.
Was man daran merkt, Mineralöl ist nicht gleich Mineralöl.

Grüße
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (15. April 2019)

BC bekommt jetzt das Öl. Also das richtige. Haben sie mir heute morgen geschrieben.


----------



## imun (15. April 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> BC bekommt jetzt das Öl. Also das richtige. Haben sie mir heute morgen geschrieben.


Same here


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. April 2019)

+1. 18.04. D.h. nächste Woche kann ich dann mal den Service machen und mich über die gesteigerte Performance der Gabel durch das tolle Öl freuen.... nicht.


----------



## imun (15. April 2019)

Ich hab mein Bike übrigens an der Wand am Vorderrad hängend, läuft das Öl dann eigentlich wieder zurück in die Luftkammer?? So bräuchte ich nicht alle 3 Monate nachfüllen


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. April 2019)

Ich werde beim Service gleich die Dichtungen der Luftseite komplett erneuern. Bei mir ist ständig Öl am Casting. Da das sonst nicht war, tippe ich darauf, dass der Abstreifer nicht mehr so ganz dicht ist und erneuert werden muss. Dann schau ich auch gleich mal, ob das Ballistol in der Luftseite noch drin ist.


----------



## hans7 (16. April 2019)

Und das ist auch kein Ballistol in anderen Schläuchen??


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. April 2019)

Nicht, dass sich nachher so etwas in der Gabel findet.


----------



## Xyz79 (16. April 2019)

hans7 schrieb:


> Und das ist auch kein Ballistol in anderen Schläuchen??


Das sollte man am Geschmack erkennen können.


----------



## imun (19. April 2019)

Hab jetzt das Fork Mineral Oil bekommen


----------



## weezeewee (23. April 2019)

imun schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 851728Anhang anzeigen 851729 Hab jetzt das Fork Mineral Oil bekommen


Bei BC bestellt? Wieviel hat das dort gekostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (23. April 2019)

Ja, dort bestellt,17€ plus Versand


----------



## weezeewee (23. April 2019)

Habe hiervon noch ne Flasche abzugeben. Bei Interesse Bitte melden.


----------



## weezeewee (23. April 2019)

Habe heute nochmal mit dem Mechaniker von Alutech gesprochen u er sagt auch, dass das „neue“ Mineral Oil (Formula FX) dasselbe ist wie Ballistol. Kostet halt das Doppelte.


----------



## Xyz79 (23. April 2019)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Habe heute nochmal mit dem Mechaniker von Alutech gesprochen u er sagt auch, dass das „neue“ Mineral Oil (Formula FX) dasselbe ist wie Ballistol. Kostet halt das Doppelte.


Das sollte man ja am Geruch erkennen können. Ballistol hat ja nen sehr eigenen Geruch


----------



## weezeewee (23. April 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Das sollte man ja am Geruch erkennen können. Ballistol hat ja nen sehr eigenen Geruch



Genau so hat er es begründet.


----------



## hans7 (23. April 2019)

Also das wäre dann echt Kundenverarsche, weil Ballistol ist echt mal billiges Öl


----------



## weezeewee (23. April 2019)

@CosmicSports: Habe heute den ganzen Tag nichts anderes gemacht, als probiert den Sprengring nach Gabeltravel-Aufhebung wieder reinzubekommen. Allerdings hatte ich das Topcap Tool nicht u musste nach folgender Anleitung vorgehen:





Jedoch bekomme ich den Ring auch nach abgelassener Luft immer noch nicht ins Rohr zurück. Könnte es sein, dass der mittlerweile so beschädigt ist, dass da nichts mehr zu holen ist!? Foto hängt an.


----------



## Xyz79 (23. April 2019)

weezeewee schrieb:


> @CosmicSports: Habe heute den ganzen Tag nichts anderes gemacht, als probiert den Sprengring nach Gabeltravel-Aufhebung wieder reinzubekommen. Allerdings hatte ich das Topcap Tool nicht u musste nach folgender Anleitung vorgehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht völlig normal aus. Das Ende zuerst in die Nut und dann Stück für Stück reindrücken.
Geht ohne Topcap natürlich einfacher da man den Kolben nicht gleichzeitig reindrücken muss. Ventilkern rausnehmen erfüllt den Zweck aber genauso.


----------



## weezeewee (23. April 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Viellei
> 
> Sieht völlig normal aus. Das Ende zuerst in die Nut und dann Stück für Stück reindrücken.
> Geht ohne Topcap natürlich einfacher da man den Kolben nicht gleichzeitig reindrücken muss. Ventilkern rausnehmen erfüllt den Zweck aber genauso.



Auf dem Foto sieht man den Zustand besser. Gute Idee mit dem Ventilkern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (23. April 2019)

Sollte noch gehen. Ist ja nur ein wenig auseinander gezogen. Wenn er erst mal in der Nut sitzt hat sich das ja erledigt.


----------



## weezeewee (23. April 2019)

Wie tief liegt den die Nut? Habe das Gefühl ich treffe die gar nicht erst. Der Schwarze Spacer unter dem Sicherungsring geht ja auch nur so u soweit rein.


----------



## Xyz79 (23. April 2019)

Hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf. Vielleicht nen halben cm. Nimm mal den Ventilkern raus. Dann kannst den Kolben ohne Gegendruck reinschieben. Vereinfacht das einsetzen des Sprengringes ganz enorm.Die Nut liegt dann direkt an der Kante von dem schwarzen spacer. Sieht man mit ner Lampe ganz gut.


----------



## weezeewee (24. April 2019)

Problem war, dass der schwarze Plastikspacer die ganze Zeit falsch herum auf der Einheit lag Nach dem Umdrehen war alles ganz einfach


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. April 2019)

imun schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 851728Anhang anzeigen 851729 Hab jetzt das Fork Mineral Oil bekommen


Mir hat man grad bei BC gesagt, dass es noch nicht da ist.


----------



## weezeewee (24. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Mir hat man grad bei BC gesagt, dass es noch nicht da ist.



Nimm Ballistol. Ist dasselbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (24. April 2019)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Habe heute nochmal mit dem Mechaniker von Alutech gesprochen u er sagt auch, dass das „neue“ Mineral Oil (Formula FX) dasselbe ist wie Ballistol. Kostet halt das Doppelte.



Das ist Unsinn. Formula FX ÖL ist etwas komplett anderes als Ballistol.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## weezeewee (24. April 2019)

So oder so stellt sich die Frage, warum Formula bei derselben Gabel von überall erhältlichem u vergleichsweise bezahlbarem Ballistol auf ein selbst vertriebenes, doppelt so teures Mineralöl wechselt!?


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. April 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Das ist Unsinn. Formula FX ÖL ist etwas komplett anderes als Ballistol.


Wäre ja auch Blödsinn zu schreiben, dass das neue Öl besser ist als Ballistol, welches bei Kälte schäumt und dann doch nur Ballistol zu verkaufen.


----------



## weezeewee (24. April 2019)

Wenn es stimmt, kannst du bei aktuellem Wetter sorgenfrei Ballistol fahren


----------



## CosmicSports (24. April 2019)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Wenn es stimmt, kannst du bei aktuellem Wetter sorgenfrei Ballistol fahren



Du kannst eine Gabel auch eine Weile mit Salatöl betreiben!

DAS FX Öl gewährleistet eine noch deutlich längere Schmierung, als Ballistol. Ballistol war das Öl der Wahl, als es bei der Entwicklung darum ging etwas einfach zu beziehendes zu verwenden, und zudem auch noch etwas nachhaltig produzierbares.
Die Materialeigenschaften konnten aber im Langzeiteinsatz nicht absolut überzeugen, daher wird nun ein genau spezifiziertes Schmieröl verwendet.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. April 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> ein genau spezifiziertes Schmieröl verwendet.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team


Welches auch lieferbar ist? Ich habe es bei BC bestellt vor über einer Woche und sie haben es noch nicht bekommen von euch


----------



## Xayok (25. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Welches auch lieferbar ist? Ich habe es bei BC bestellt vor über einer Woche und sie haben es noch nicht bekommen von euch



Du weißt, dass Vertriebe auch Feiertage haben? Es ist bei Cosmic lieferbar, dein Händler sieht das auch. Eventuell kommt es im Zuge kurzer Wochen zu Lieferverzügen.


----------



## CosmicSports (25. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Welches auch lieferbar ist? Ich habe es bei BC bestellt vor über einer Woche und sie haben es noch nicht bekommen von euch



Wie der Vorredner schon sagt, das Öl ist bei uns lieferbar.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. April 2019)

Öl soll heute ankommen. Dann kann ich endlich den Service machen. Jetzt schmiert es auch am rechten Standrohr.

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass das nicht primär mit den Abstreifern zusammen hängt. Der Mist hat erst angefangen als ich das Rad mit MucOff geputzt habe.

Es mag Zufall sein aber irgendwie trau ich dem Zeug nicht (mehr) und sprüh es nur noch auf den Rahmen und nicht mehr die Tauchrohre.


----------



## Mu3rt0 (27. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Öl soll heute ankommen. Dann kann ich endlich den Service machen. Jetzt schmiert es auch am rechten Standrohr.
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass das nicht primär mit den Abstreifern zusammen hängt. Der Mist hat erst angefangen als ich das Rad mit MucOff geputzt habe.
> 
> Es mag Zufall sein aber irgendwie trau ich dem Zeug nicht (mehr) und sprüh es nur noch auf den Rahmen und nicht mehr die Tauchrohre.


Also wenn wir hier jetzt von dem Mucoff Reiniger sprechen, sprich das Rosa Gedöns dann kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Bei meinen Gabeln ist alles gut. Boxxer/Lyrik und die in die Ecke verbannte Selva.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (28. April 2019)

So. Ich habe gerade den kleinen Service durchgeführt (Abstreifer und Schaumgummiringe neu, Dichtung auf der Air Seite am weißen Kolben neu). Ich bin nach der hier von CS verlinkten Anleitung für die Selva S vorgegangen und habe das FX Öl benutzt.

Um es klarzustellen. Das ist kein Ballistol und ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass es besser schmiert, denn es ist viel dickflüssiger.

Dinge die mir aufgefallen sind:

- kein Ballistol mehr in der Luftkammer. Ich hatte vor ca. 2 Monaten 6cc reingespritzt.
- beide Neopos waren pfurztrocken. Einer war ca. 20% kleiner als der Andere
- der weiße Kolben war mit kleinen orangenen Rückständen bedeckt (sogar unter der Dichtung)

Beim Servicen:

- der Sicherungsclip auf der Air Seite ist doppelt. D.h. man muss ihn (nicht wie im Manual angegeben raushebeln sondern) am dünnen Ende mit dem Schraubendreher nach innen drücken und dann reihum heraus"hebeln". Geht sehr gut, wenn man weiß wie.
- die große Feder hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 25mm @Xyz79 die Kleine habe ich nicht gemessen
- auf der Air Seite kommt jetzt auch FX Öl rein. 3cc. Wird hier jetzt nur noch mit Neopos an der Progression gearbeitet und nicht mehr mit der Flüssigkeit? Das FX als Schmiermittel only?
- dadurch, dass in der Air Kammer nun FX Öl reinkommt, sollte es auch länger dauern, bis dieses an der Dichtung vorbei ins Casting gelangt.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich ab und an mal bei der Fahrt gedacht hatte, dass die Gabel etwas hölzern reagiert, habe das aber auf den neu montierten Baron geschoben. Ich glaube aber, dass das nicht der Fall ist. Wie weiter oben gezeigt, siffte es ja an beiden Standrohren raus. Ich denke die Abstreifer waren einfach hin und das fehlende Schmiermittel in der Luftkammer hat auch einen Effekt gehabt.

Schon allein in der Hand ist das ansprechen butterweich. Ich freu mich schon auf die erste (neue) Ausfahrt. Leider an einem anderen Bike, sodass es wieder nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar sein wird. Darüber hinaus auch noch mit dem Kaiser an Stelle des Barons vorn.


----------



## Leemi (28. April 2019)

Ich nehme 15W40 Motorenöl und das geht auch (der Support hat ja geschrieben, die Gabel läuft auch mit Salatöl).
Mal was Anderes: Der Air Shaft hat auch übrigens eine 2. Revision der Negativfeder. Heute Eingebaut und noch fluffiger ... (Art.Nr.: SB40206-00)... 
@niconj beobachte mal, ob die Gabel nach dem Service so ein "Klonk" Geräusch beim Entlasten des Lenkers auf dem Trail abgibt. Ich habe bei mir dann das CTS mit Öl nachgefüllt, dann war es weg.


----------



## Chillout_KA (28. April 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Mal was Anderes: Der Air Shaft hat auch übrigens eine 2. Revision der Negativfeder. Heute Eingebaut und noch fluffiger ... (Art.Nr.: SB40206-00)....



Was wurde daran geändert?


----------



## Leemi (28. April 2019)

Links alt, rechts NEU


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. April 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> beobachte mal, ob die Gabel nach dem Service so ein "Klonk" Geräusch beim Entlasten des Lenkers auf dem Trail abgibt. Ich habe bei mir dann das CTS mit Öl nachgefüllt, dann war es weg.


Hat sie bei mir nie gemacht. Klonk Geräusch hatte ich bisher nur bei einer Rockshox Pike DJ Gabel und da war es der Anschlagspuffer.

Hast du den Schaft bei CS bestellt oder über eine andere Quelle?

Ich warte ja noch auf das Coil Upgrade, welches zu meiner Überraschung auch wieder mit dem Air Kit getauscht werden kann, wenn einem Coil nicht gefällt. Ich dachte ein zurück wäre nicht mehr möglich (Quelle):

"For the same criterion, it is also possible to return to the air cartridge after having assembled the spring or to subsequently pass to the air cartridge if the future spring version of the Selva is purchased. Normally, if a spring has been used inside a stanchion, it is no longer possible to switch to the air cartridge as the spring tends to scratch the stanchions inner surface, compromising the seal."


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. April 2019)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit, die 160er 29er Selva auf 170mm umzurüsten? Der restringierende Faktor ist doch nur der Air Schaft oder?


----------



## crisotop (29. April 2019)

Das FX Öl ist definitiv kein Ballistol bei mir, Geruch und Farbe sind jedenfalls unterschiedlich. 

Falls jemand damit spekuliert, die 35mm SKF Dichtungen (für RS Gabeln MJ08-16) passen _nicht_ in eine Selva. Hätte sogar einen italienischen Onlinestore gefunden, der die Dichtungen expliziert für die Selva verkauft. Die sind aber einen tick zu dick im Durchmesser und lassen sich nicht ohne viel Kraft und damit verbundenen abschaben der SKF Dichtungen montieren


----------



## rakoth (29. April 2019)

crisotop schrieb:


> Das FX Öl ist definitiv kein Ballistol bei mir, Geruch und Farbe sind jedenfalls unterschiedlich.
> 
> Falls jemand damit spekuliert, die 35mm SKF Dichtungen (für RS Gabeln MJ08-16) passen _nicht_ in eine Selva. Hätte sogar einen italienischen Onlinestore gefunden, der die Dichtungen expliziert für die Selva verkauft. Die sind aber einen tick zu dick im Durchmesser und lassen sich nicht ohne viel Kraft und damit verbundenen abschaben der SKF Dichtungen montieren



Danke für das Feedback, dachte im italienischen Forum hat einer die SKF Abstreifer schon erfolgreich montiert.... Aber evtl war auch die Übersetzung nicht ganz richtig...


----------



## Leemi (29. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit, die 160er 29er Selva auf 170mm umzurüsten? Der restringierende Faktor ist doch nur der Air Schaft oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (29. April 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


>



Das ist doch bei meiner 29'' 160mm nicht anders. Daher dachte ich ja, dass man die auf 170 oder gar 180 umrüsten kann. Vielleicht mit dem 170er Air Schaft aus der 27.5''?


----------



## Leemi (29. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> *Das ist doch bei meiner 29'' 160mm nicht anders*. Daher dachte ich ja, dass man die auf 170 oder gar 180 umrüsten kann. Vielleicht mit dem 170er Air Schaft aus der 27.5''?



Dann passt es aber doch, oder nicht?
Ich denke mal die Qualität des Federweges ist ausschlaggebend.
Oder willst Du mehr Einbauhöhe?


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. April 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Dann passt es aber doch, oder nicht?
> Ich denke mal die Qualität des Federweges ist ausschlaggebend.
> Oder willst Du mehr Einbauhöhe?


Ich will evtl. mehr Federweg. Das Megatower kann auch mit 170mm Federgabel gefahren werden und die Qualität des Federweges, wenn die Selva bleiben könnte, wäre ja die gleiche.


----------



## Leemi (29. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> *Ich will evtl. mehr Federweg.* Das Megatower kann auch mit 170mm Federgabel gefahren werden und die Qualität des Federweges, wenn die Selva bleiben könnte, wäre ja die gleiche.



Hat der Designer der Selva bestimmt nicht vorgesehen. Ich finde aber für diesen Typ Gabel reicht der FW durchaus aus.
Ansonsten --> https://www.rideformula.com/products/mtb-forks/nero-r/


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. April 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Hat der Designer der Selva bestimmt nicht vorgesehen. Ich finde aber für diesen Typ Gabel reicht der FW durchaus aus.
> Ansonsten --> https://www.rideformula.com/products/mtb-forks/nero-r/


Eine Doppelbrückengabel bau ich mir doch nicht ans Enduro.


----------



## Leemi (29. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Eine Doppelbrückengabel bau ich mir doch nicht ans Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weezeewee (29. April 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


>


Genauso sieht das bei meiner (mittlerweile auf 160 getravelten) Selva auch aus.


----------



## Leemi (29. April 2019)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Genauso sieht das bei meiner (mittlerweile auf 160 getravelten) Selva auch aus.



Also wegschmeissen


----------



## weezeewee (29. April 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Also wegschmeissen



Wasch redest du?


----------



## nobss (29. April 2019)

Folgende Parts kann man Bestellen

Tauchrohre:
1. FORMULA Selva 27.5, Lowers QR15
2. FORMULA Selva 27.5 Boost+, Lowers QR15
3. FORMULA Selva 27.5, Lowers QR15 170-180mm

Standrohre:
1. FORMULA Selva 27.5 Steerer, Crown and Stanchion Kit
2. FORMULA Selva 29 Steerer, Crown and Stanchion Kit

Mit dem passendem Tauchrohr sollte da ein Umbau möglich sein oder?

@niconj
1. FORMULA Selva 27.5, Lowers QR15+FORMULA Selva 27.5 Steerer, Crown and Stanchion Kit=27.5er Boost
2. FORMULA Selva 27.5 Boost+, Lowers QR15+FORMULA Selva 27.5 Steerer, Crown and Stanchion Kit=27.5+/29er Selva Boost
3. FORMULA Selva 27.5, Lowers QR15 170-180mm+FORMULA Selva 27.5, Lowers QR15 170-180mm= 27.5er EX Boost

Ich muss meine 27.5+/29er demnächst im Federweg reduzieren und lege mal das Massband an.
Wenn es die FORMULA Selva Steerer nur in zwei Varianten 27.5 & 29 gibt, muss ja eine davon in 2 Versionen verbaut sein, das meine ich mit.
Aber eventuell bekommt man nicht alle entsprechenden Parts damit man z.B. seine 27.5 auf eine 27.5 EX umbauen könnte.
Aber ich kann mich natürlich auch komplett Irren


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. April 2019)

nobss schrieb:


> Mit dem passendem Tauchrohr sollte da ein Umbau möglich sein oder?


Ein Umbau von was auf was? Es wäre interessant, wie lang der Air Schaft der 27.5er 170/180mm Version ist. Bei Rockshox war das vor Debon Air so, dass es der gleiche Air Schaft für beide Gabeln war und die Gravur so etwas wie (27.5=160mmm/29=150mm) zeigte. Rechts der Schaft der Dämpfung ist komplett ausgefahren auch mehr als 1cm länger als der Linke. Ich würde es ja mal glatt testen, wenn technisch nix dagegen spricht.


----------



## Nforcer (30. April 2019)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich mit meiner ThirtyFive so zufrieden war, habe ich mir jetzt auch die Selva geholt.
29" mit 160mm FW.
Nun bin ich leider nicht ganz so begeistert davon wie mit der 35.
Die Gabel ist neu und von mir vielleicht 150-200km gefahren. Hatte es dass die Gabel mit 85PSI ein schlechtes Ansprechverhalten hatte, nach etwa 6cm FW kam nochmal ein Ruckeln wie eine Art Progression dazu.
Formula empfahl mir zu schauen ob sich Druck im Casting gebildet hat. Das war nicht der Fall.
Danach habe ich einen Low LegService gemacht (was nach der km Leistung definitiv noch nicht der Fall sein sollte).
Dann ging die Gabel wieder gewohnt gut. Auf dem Trail merkte ich dann aber eine Art Rappeln Geräusch. Im Stand hört man ja beim ein und ausfedern die NegativFedern.
Hatte jemand schonmal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und eine Lösung dafür gefunden?


----------



## Leemi (30. April 2019)

@niconj : Nimm' halt den Air Shaft Art.Nr. SB40206-00 (siehe oben) und schraube das blaue Adapterstück runter. Den Rest erledigst Du mit den Travel-Spacern.
Danach legst' Dich auf's Maul, weil das Ende vom Standrohr über den Buchsen "rumschrubbert" und die Gabel postum zusammenknickt


----------



## Leemi (30. April 2019)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nachdem ich mit meiner ThirtyFive so zufrieden war, habe ich mir jetzt auch die Selva geholt.
> 29" mit 160mm FW.
> ...



War bei mir mit Original Air-Shaft auch so, allerdings nur bei sehr wenig Luftdruck (klingt wie eine Art Kratzgeräusch...).
Besser schmieren hilft...


----------



## rakoth (30. April 2019)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Im Stand hört man ja beim ein und ausfedern die NegativFedern.


Ich höre bei meiner Selva 180mm kein Geklapper von den Negativfedern.... Ganz normal kann das also nicht sein, finde ich.


----------



## Leemi (30. April 2019)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nachdem ich mit meiner ThirtyFive so zufrieden war, habe ich mir jetzt auch die Selva geholt.
> 29" mit 160mm FW.
> ...



Habe ich auch. Manchmal ist es da... dann wieder weg (klingt so als ob was locker wäre). Ich tippe auf die Dämpfung (Luft, Spiel, irgendwas ...?). Kann aber auch vom Anschlagsgummi kommen... wer weiss.
Die Luftseite kann ich ausschliessen (so mein Glaube...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (30. April 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> @niconj : Nimm' halt den Air Shaft Art.Nr. SB40206-00 (siehe oben) und schraube das blaue Adapterstück runter. Den Rest erledigst Du mit den Travel-Spacern.
> Danach legst' Dich auf's Maul, weil das Ende vom Standrohr über den Buchsen "rumschrubbert" und die Gabel postum zusammenknickt


Ich habe mir tatsächlich den neuen Air Schaft bestellt aber auch Formula geschrieben mit der Frage, was denn generell dagegen Sprechen würde, den Air Schaft der 27.5 Extended Version zu nehmen.


----------



## Nforcer (1. Mai 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> War bei mir mit Original Air-Shaft auch so, allerdings nur bei sehr wenig Luftdruck (klingt wie eine Art Kratzgeräusch...).
> Besser schmieren hilft...





rakoth schrieb:


> Ich höre bei meiner Selva 180mm kein Geklapper von den Negativfedern.... Ganz normal kann das also nicht sein, finde ich.





Leemi schrieb:


> Habe ich auch. Manchmal ist es da... dann wieder weg (klingt so als ob was locker wäre). Ich tippe auf die Dämpfung (Luft, Spiel, irgendwas ...?). Kann aber auch vom Anschlagsgummi kommen... wer weiss.
> Die Luftseite kann ich ausschliessen (so mein Glaube...)



Danke. Von Formula bekam ich den Tip Teflon Grease zwischen die Federn zu packen. Finde das jedoch etwas komisch und habe es daher erstmal sein gelassen.
Hmm die Gabel ist ja fast neu. Habe lediglich 2 mal das  CTS gewechselt.

Na toll auf Einschicken habe ich keine Lust, ich will fahren :/


----------



## Leemi (1. Mai 2019)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Danke. Von Formula bekam ich den Tip Teflon Grease zwischen die Federn zu packen. Finde das jedoch etwas komisch und habe es daher erstmal sein gelassen.
> Hmm die Gabel ist ja fast neu. Habe lediglich 2 mal das  CTS gewechselt.
> 
> *Na toll auf Einschicken habe ich keine Lust*, ich will fahren :/



Ich glaube nicht an die Feder (das Problem ist scheinbar auch Uralter Natur siehe auch Kollegen im 35er Teil hier).

Warum einschicken? Cosmic sollte mal ne Information rausgeben, was sonst noch so alles sein könnte lt. deren Erfahrung (das interessiert hier schliesslich ALLE).

Habe gestern die (rote) Stellschraube vom Rebound entfernt + die Steckachse + alle Schrauben neu angezogen + das Bike war ca 20 min. auf dem Kopf gelagert.
Seither macht's keine Geräusche mehr... Bin heute auch ohne die Stellschraube gefahren, vorher 2-3 Klicks zu).
Ganz ehrlich: Ich kann es auch nicht eingrenzen wo das Geräusch herkam (evtl. ist Öl zurückgeflossen + ob das jetzt die Dämpfung oder die Luftseite betrifft... keine Ahnung...).

Da aber die Nero Kollegen nebenan das selbe Problem haben, gehe ich von der Dämpfung aus (Die Nero hat ja keine Negativfeder, oder?).

Hatte die Gabel jetzt das dritte mal auseinander + da ist mir nichts (negatives) aufgefallen.
Habe auch die Dämpfung entlüftet (Spritze + OJ Oil) + da kam keine Luft in's Öl.

Das Geräusch kam immer nur dann, wenn ich den Lockout zu + Dämpfung (beide Seiten) auf max gedreht hatte + mit Gewalt dann Druck auf den Lenker ausübte. Auf dem Trail hörte sich das dann auch so an (Tock, Tock, Tock... wie ein Werkzeugkoffer).
Wie gesagt, im Moment ist Ruhe.
Ich habe den Fehler einfach verscheucht (Neues Öl / Alle Schrauben oben/unten auf min/max; Dämpfer entlüftet; Gabel auf den Kopf etc).
So'n Mist. Nix zu meckern 

Vlt mal Ohne Rebound - Schraube fahren?
Irgendwie Voodoo, das Ganze....

Noch was: Der "neue" Air Shaft ist ein Traum (die ganze Gabel ist einfach der Hammer)


----------



## Nordender (1. Mai 2019)

Aufgrund meiner Reklamation bezüglich des Klapperns hat Cosmic bei meiner Selva die Dämpfungseinheit getauscht. Seitdem ist Ruhe. 

Natürlich weiß ich nicht, ob das die Lösung für alle Klappergeräusche ist. Andere haben von Schrumpfschläuchen über den Negativfedern berichtet, die auch ein Klappern eben jener behoben haben sollen.


----------



## weezeewee (2. Mai 2019)

Hat jemand noch eine blaue CTS Einheit u möchte die verkaufen?


----------



## imun (2. Mai 2019)

Ich, brauche dafür dann aber ne orangene


----------



## weezeewee (2. Mai 2019)

imun schrieb:


> Ich, brauche dafür dann aber ne orangene


Habe eine goldene. Möchte aber erstmal die blaue ausprobieren, bevor ich die goldene abgebe.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Mai 2019)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch eine blaue CTS Einheit u möchte die verkaufen?


Hab ich. PN?


----------



## crisotop (2. Mai 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Das Geräusch kam immer nur dann, wenn ich den Lockout zu + Dämpfung (beide Seiten) auf max gedreht hatte + mit Gewalt dann Druck auf den Lenker ausübte. Auf dem Trail hörte sich das dann auch so an (Tock, Tock, Tock... wie ein Werkzeugkoffer).



Meine 650b Selva macht auch ein klopfendes Geräusch wenn ich den Lockout zudrehe (hab aber die Treshold-Schraube "mittig" eingestellt, also keinen harten Lockout). Die 29er Selva macht das Geräusch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crisotop (2. Mai 2019)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch eine blaue CTS Einheit u möchte die verkaufen?



Ich hätte auch eine übrig


----------



## Sebaestschen (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo Selva Fahrer,

mein Propain Tyee habe ich im Nov.18 mit der Selva bekommen. Von Anfang an war ein deutlicher Ölfilm auf den Standrohren zu sehen. Es endete darin, dass vorletztes Wochenende das Öl außen am Casting herunter lief. Gerade mal 25 Biketage hat die Gabel auf dem Buckel. Telefonate mit Propain und Cosmic endeten darin, dass die Gabel über längere Zeit unterwegs gewesen wäre, auch wenn der Service u.U. unter die Garantie/Kulanz fällt. Daher mache ich den kleinen Service selbst und frage in die Runde, wie ich das Casting innen vernünftig sauber bekomme, bevor ich mit frischem Öl und neuen Dichtungen alles wieder zusammensetze?

Kann man hier ruhigen Gewissens Bremsenreiniger reinhauen, wie man es in div. Videos sieht? Gibt es alternative Reiniger? Die Gleitlager sollen nach der Reinigung schließlich nicht zubröseln...

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar,
Sebastian


----------



## rakoth (2. Mai 2019)

Sebaestschen schrieb:


> Hallo Selva Fahrer,
> 
> mein Propain Tyee habe ich im Nov.18 mit der Selva bekommen. Von Anfang an war ein deutlicher Ölfilm auf den Standrohren zu sehen. Es endete darin, dass vorletztes Wochenende das Öl außen am Casting herunter lief. Gerade mal 25 Biketage hat die Gabel auf dem Buckel. Telefonate mit Propain und Cosmic endeten darin, dass die Gabel über längere Zeit unterwegs gewesen wäre, auch wenn der Service u.U. unter die Garantie/Kulanz fällt. Daher mache ich den kleinen Service selbst und frage in die Runde, wie ich das Casting innen vernünftig sauber bekomme, bevor ich mit frischem Öl und neuen Dichtungen alles wieder zusammensetze?
> 
> ...



Isopropanol ist Bremsenreiniger vorzuziehen, das verflüchtigt sich dann auch sehr schnell und bildet nicht irgendwo "Pfützen". Bekommst Du in der Apotheke oder Online. Ich nehm da immer gleich nen großen 5 L Kanister, weil man das Zeug echt für alles brauchen kann und auch keine Dichtungen etc angreift. Selbst im Haushalt ist es sehr nützlich


----------



## Nforcer (3. Mai 2019)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nachdem ich mit meiner ThirtyFive so zufrieden war, habe ich mir jetzt auch die Selva geholt.
> 29" mit 160mm FW.
> ...



@CosmicSports Wäre super wenn ihr hierdrauf (und folgende Seiten) mal einen Blick drauf werfen könntet. Per Mail und Facebook hatte ich schon geschrieben aber keine Antwort bekommen.

Besten Gruß

Matthias


----------



## CosmicSports (3. Mai 2019)

Nforcer schrieb:


> @CosmicSports Wäre super wenn ihr hierdrauf (und folgende Seiten) mal einen Blick drauf werfen könntet. Per Mail und Facebook hatte ich schon geschrieben aber keine Antwort bekommen.
> 
> Besten Gruß
> 
> Matthias



Wann und wohin hast du die Mail denn gesendet?

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Leemi (3. Mai 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Wann und wohin hast du die Mail denn gesendet?
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team



Es wäre sehr nett, wenn Cosmic Sports hier im Thema (transparent) bleibt um auch anderen das Wissen zu Teilen was dabei herauskommt.
Genau hierdurch LEBT das Forum.
Sehr Zielführend ist es sicherlich nicht auf eine Kette von Anfragen solche Standardantworten wie oben (ala "Ich habe kein Ticket") zu liefern... ALSO...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ist das normal. Gabel ist ein halbes Jahr alt und hatte noch keinen Service.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 843830


Jetzt habe ich schon einige Ausfahrten nach dem Service gemacht und das Problem ist nicht weiter aufgetreten. Ich denke, dass die Abstreifer einfach durch waren. Ist auch ok nach der Laufzeit. Jetzt flufft sie wieder schön. Mal sehen wie es mit der anderen Feder ausschaut.


----------



## Nforcer (5. Mai 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Wann und wohin hast du die Mail denn gesendet?
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team



Per Facebook am Montag, und die Mail ging an die Adresse welche hier in der Signatur steht. Weiteres gerne privat (Leider ist es nicht möglich euch eine PN zu schreiben) und nicht hier.
Wenn eine Lösung gefunden ist teile ich das natürlich hier im Thema mit


----------



## Nordender (5. Mai 2019)

Habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man bei Cosmic ab und an per Mail nachfassen muss. Dafür haben sie aber einen 1A Großen Service an meiner Selva gemacht und alle Kinderkrankheiten (bockiges Ansprechverhalten, Klappern) meiner Gabel auf Garantie behoben wozu Formula Germany seinerzeit nicht in der Lage war. Sie hatten 10 Tage Bearbeitungszeit angeboten, fertig war sie nach 3 Tagen.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (5. Mai 2019)

Habe die Ehre liebe Formulafahrer,

ich suche eine goldene/special soft oder orange/special medium CTS Einheit ... wer zufällig eine zu verkaufen hat, darf sich gerne bei mir melden


----------



## Werratte (6. Mai 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Habe ich auch. Manchmal ist es da... dann wieder weg (klingt so als ob was locker wäre). Ich tippe auf die Dämpfung (Luft, Spiel, irgendwas ...?). Kann aber auch vom Anschlagsgummi kommen... wer weiss.
> Die Luftseite kann ich ausschliessen (so mein Glaube...)


Meine Selva hat auch geklappert. Über den Winter - wo mich das fahren nicht wirklich drückt - hab ich die Gabel über Propain eingeschickt. Klappern ist weg, aber auf Nachfrage zur Ursache, kam nur zurück, dass was locker war... 
Würde mich schon auch interessieren, ob man z.B. beim kleinen Service an die betreffende Stelle rankommt, ob man Spezialwerkzeug braucht um das zu beheben, etc.
Da darf @CosmicSports ruhig mal was rauslassen.


----------



## Lonscho (6. Mai 2019)

Meine hat nach dem kleinen Service auch geklappert davor war Ruhe .

Hat aber nach dem ersten ruppigen Trail von selbst wieder aufgehört


----------



## CosmicSports (6. Mai 2019)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Per Facebook am Montag, und die Mail ging an die Adresse welche hier in der Signatur steht. Weiteres gerne privat (Leider ist es nicht möglich euch eine PN zu schreiben) und nicht hier.
> Wenn eine Lösung gefunden ist teile ich das natürlich hier im Thema mit



Anfragen per Facebook landen bei uns nicht im Service, dafür bitte auch die angegebene Service Adresse verwenden. Antworten auf die Service Mails kommen, es kann da aber, gerade bei kurzen Wochen, oder Mitarbeitern im Urlaub zu Verzögerungen kommen.
Die Service Mitarbeiter kümmern sich neben den Mails auch um die tatsächlichen Reparaturen und eine Priorisierung ist manchmal schwer und zudem wird bei einigen Problemen mit dem Hersteller Rücksprache gehalten.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## CosmicSports (6. Mai 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Es wäre sehr nett, wenn Cosmic Sports hier im Thema (transparent) bleibt um auch anderen das Wissen zu Teilen was dabei herauskommt.
> Genau hierdurch LEBT das Forum.
> Sehr Zielführend ist es sicherlich nicht auf eine Kette von Anfragen solche Standardantworten wie oben (ala "Ich habe kein Ticket") zu liefern... ALSO...



Wenn es eine generelle Antwort geben würde, dann werden wir dies auch mitteilen, leider liegen die Fälle häufig individuell, und Pauschalisierungen sind schwer.
Um unsere Abläufe zu verbessern sind für uns Fragen nach dem "wo" und "wie" wichtig. 
Wie du sicherlich auch in der Vergangenheit gesehen hast, versuche wir detaillierte und zielführende Antworten zu geben, statt zu spekulieren. 

Die Betreuung des Forums hier ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit, auch wenn du das möglicherweise anders wahrnimmst. Dies ist ein Service den wir versuchen stetig auszubauen, der dir aber nicht zusteht. 

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Leemi (6. Mai 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Wenn es eine generelle Antwort geben würde, dann werden wir dies auch mitteilen, leider liegen die Fälle häufig individuell, und Pauschalisierungen sind schwer.
> Um unsere Abläufe zu verbessern sind für uns Fragen nach dem "wo" und "wie" wichtig.
> Wie du sicherlich auch in der Vergangenheit gesehen hast, versuche wir detaillierte und zielführende Antworten zu geben, statt zu spekulieren.
> 
> ...




Ich kann sicherlich verstehen, weshalb es schwierig sein soll dem Forum zu dienen und sich andererseits um die wirklichen Dinge des Lebens zu kümmern.
Das "wie" und "wo" (in Bezug auf die Reproduzierbarkeit der Geräusche) ist ja allerdings auch eindeutig beschrieben, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Es wäre allerdings trotz dem Umstand sehr nett, wenn Cosmic eine Mitteilung über eventuelle oder bekannte Probleme bzgl. der Dämpfer-Einheit schreiben kann.

Für mich hat sich das Problem mit dem Klackern ja bereits erledigt (zumindest aktuell)...


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Mai 2019)

Also ich habe ja vor kurzem den kleinen Service gemacht und sowohl davor, als auch danach kein Klacken gehabt. Einzig das einmalige Klacken, welches nach längerer Standzeit auftritt, ist halt da, scheint aber normal zu sein.

Ich wüsste nicht, was beim kleinen Service festgezogen werden könnte. Da nimmt man doch nur unten die beiden Schrauben und den Sprengring im Inneren raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (6. Mai 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Ich kann sicherlich verstehen, weshalb es schwierig sein soll dem Forum zu dienen und sich andererseits um die wirklichen Dinge des Lebens zu kümmern.
> Das "wie" und "wo" (in Bezug auf die Reproduzierbarkeit der Geräusche) ist ja allerdings auch eindeutig beschrieben, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> Es wäre allerdings trotz dem Umstand sehr nett, wenn Cosmic eine Mitteilung über eventuelle oder bekannte Probleme bzgl. der Dämpfer-Einheit schreiben kann.
> ...



Leider sind das "wie" und "wo" nicht eindeutig klar, genaue Bezeichnungen und Jahrgang wären hilfreich. Generalisierte Aussagen sind schwer, auch unser Werkstattchef kann dazu nur sagen, dass Räder mit geschlossener Druckstufe und "härterem" CTS ehr zum Klackern neigen. Da dies in der geschlossenen Kartusche stattfindet, die im Garantie- oder Gewährleistungsfall ausgetauscht wird, kann die genaue Ursache nicht komplett benannt werden.
Zudem sind hier unterschiedliche Fehlerbilder beschrieben worden, bei denen individuelle Ursachen zu finden waren.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Leemi (6. Mai 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Leider sind das "wie" und "wo" nicht eindeutig klar, genaue Bezeichnungen und Jahrgang wären hilfreich. Generalisierte Aussagen sind schwer, auch unser Werkstattchef kann dazu nur sagen, dass Räder mit geschlossener Druckstufe und "härterem" CTS ehr zum Klackern neigen. Da dies in der geschlossenen Kartusche stattfindet, die im Garantie- oder Gewährleistungsfall ausgetauscht wird, kann die genaue Ursache nicht komplett benannt werden.
> Zudem sind hier unterschiedliche Fehlerbilder beschrieben worden, bei denen individuelle Ursachen zu finden waren.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team



Ich kann ja auch verstehen, wenn sich 10 Leute mit 20 Meinungen äußern... (so kompliziert war es allerdings  für mich nicht zu verstehen, was die Kollegen hier schreiben...). 

Zur Reproduzierbarkeit (als es noch da war )
- Lockout = ZU 
- Rote Stellschraube, Cartridge 2 - 3 Clicks ZU
- CTS (Egal ob ROT oder BLAU) = Egal ob offen/zu.
- Threshold von offen aus 1-2 clicks ZU.
- Auf's Bike setzen und beide Bremsen zu
- Danach mit hohem Druck versuchen über den Lenker einzufedern (Tock, tock, tock...).
(Gleiches Geräusch auf dem Trail beim entlasten des Lenkers. Soll ich den Trail nun ausgraben und euch Schicken? Wird aber schwierig... ... nur spässle...).

Massnahme(n):
- Über die geöffneten Threshold OJ OIL mittels Spritze und Adapter fliessen lassen:
- Ca 50ml in die Spritze (mit Lockout) anschliessen
- Lockout öffnen
- Luft aus der Gabel lassen
- Langsam einfedern (Ölaustausch findet statt)
- Luft auf 110 psi, Spritze AB, Threshold einschrauben
Ergebnis: Geräusch noch vorhanden, aber leiser.
Bike Auf den Kopf gedreht und Gabel mehrfach eingefedert. Seither ist kein Geräusch mehr da.

Davor: Öl NEU auf beide Seiten SAE 15W40. Es könnte eventuell den Kolben der Cartrigde besser schmieren (und durch das umdrehen und "Einwirken" des Öls der Fehler verschwand...).

Es könnte aber auch Luft innerhalb der Cartridge wandern (die ich nat. nicht sehen kann)... Formula bietet ja keine Ersatzteile an die auf Verdacht getauscht werden könnten...

Ich tapp' da auch noch im Dunkeln...

Zur Gabel:
2018er Selva 29" (kann auch ein anderes BJ sein...):


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Mai 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Ich kann ja auch verstehen, wenn sich 10 Leute mit 20 Meinungen äußern... (so kompliziert war es allerdings  für mich nicht zu verstehen, was die Kollegen hier schreiben...).
> 
> Zur Reproduzierbarkeit (als es noch da war )
> - Lockout = ZU
> ...


Ich glaube du erwartest hier zu viel. Cosmic Sports ist der Vertrieb, nicht der Hersteller von Formula Produkten. D.h. sie haben auch noch andere Firmen, die sie vertreten und können gar nicht auf all das eingehen, was hier im Forum geschrieben wird. Dann müssten sie eine ganze Schaar an Leuten haben, die sich nur mit den Posts hier beschäftigen. Diese sind z.T. auch noch so speziell, dass man einen Techniker abstellen müsste, um diese zu beantworten.

Wenn du ein Anliegen hast, dann wende dich doch direkt an CS. Dann wird dir ggf. geholfen und dann kannst du auch direkt die Person ansprechen, die das Problem ggf. behoben hat. Danach kannst du uns hier im Forum ja informieren.

Ich sehe CS hier nicht in der Pflicht irgendetwas zu machen und wenn sie schreiben, dann ist das ein + an Service und kein - weil die Antworten erst nach Tagen kommen.

War es nicht eigentlich mal so, dass man hier nur ein Unterforum bekommt, wenn man auch als Hersteller unter seine Fittiche nimmt?


----------



## Leemi (9. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich glaube *du erwartest* hier zu viel.


*Ich erwarte* gar nichts. Ich bat darum CS zu berichten, ob es evtl. bekannte Probleme gibt. Offensichtlich hat CS dazu ja auch Stellung genommen. Mein Problem ist ja bereits erledigt (betrifft ja eben Leute hier, die es noch nicht ausräumen konnten).



niconj schrieb:


> *Cosmic Sports ist der Vertrieb*, nicht der Hersteller von Formula Produkten. D.h. sie haben auch noch andere Firmen, die sie vertreten und können gar nicht auf all das eingehen, was hier im Forum geschrieben wird. Dann müssten sie eine ganze Schaar an Leuten haben, die sich nur mit den Posts hier beschäftigen. Diese sind z.T. auch noch so speziell, dass man einen Techniker abstellen müsste, um diese zu beantworten.


Ist auch so verstanden worden. Keine Schuldzuweisung an Cosmic. Lediglich die Bitte um Erfahrungen (auf die Cosmic ja bereits auch eingegangen war).



niconj schrieb:


> Wenn *du* ein Anliegen hast, dann wende *dich* doch direkt an CS. Dann wird dir ggf. geholfen und dann kannst du auch direkt die Person ansprechen, die das Problem ggf. behoben hat. Danach kannst du uns hier im Forum ja informieren.


Siehe oben. Problem für *mich* ist *gelöst*. Interessiert aber auch andere, die dieses Problem haben.



niconj schrieb:


> Ich sehe CS hier nicht *in der Pflicht* irgendetwas zu machen und wenn sie schreiben, dann ist das ein + an Service und kein - weil die Antworten erst nach Tagen kommen.


Hat hier jemand von *Pflicht* geschrieben? Es wurde hier lediglich um Aufklärung gebeten.



niconj schrieb:


> War es nicht eigentlich mal so, dass man hier nur ein Unterforum bekommt, *wenn man auch als Hersteller unter seine Fittiche nimmt*?


Du kannst ja mal Formula anschreiben, ob die Lust haben, sich um dieses Unterforum zu kümmern 

Nochmal: Ich beschuldige CS nicht. Das "Problem" hat auch CS nicht zu verantworten.
Im Vergleich zu RS oder Fox is aber leider sehr wenig Information über _z.B. die Cartridge_ verfügbar. Das macht's eben auch nicht leichter.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Mai 2019)

Ich bekomme heute den veränderten Air Schaft und baue ihn in meine Urselva ein. Bleibt der Luftdruck dann gleich oder kann man, wie beim Umbau auf Debon Air, etwas runter gehen?


----------



## rakoth (10. Mai 2019)

Wo gibts eigentlich ne Info zu dem Air Shaft? Hab da nichts zu gelesen.... Aber vermutlich lohnt sich das warten auf das Coil Upgrade eher?
Was kostet das Teil denn?


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Mai 2019)

rakoth schrieb:


> Wo gibts eigentlich ne Info zu dem Air Shaft? Hab da nichts zu gelesen.... Aber vermutlich lohnt sich das warten auf das Coil Upgrade eher?
> Was kostet das Teil denn?


Drei Seiten weiter vorn. Ist alles rückwärts kompatibel. Hat 106,- gekostet.

Das Coil Upgrade werde ich, sobald es denn dann verfügbar ist, auch probieren. Laut Formula kann man das ja einbauen und wieder auf Air zurückbauen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Mai 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Links alt, rechts NEU


Noch mal danke für den Tip. Ich habe den Schaft heute eingebaut. Auch wenn ich es nicht glauben wollte; das Ansprechverhalten ist im Stand schon noch ein Stück besser. Es gibt auch mit den Formula Abstreifern kein Losbrechmoment, wie ich es bei den RS Gabeln kenne. Bin schon gespannt wie sich die Gabel jetzt fährt.


----------



## matka (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Hat einer eine Lösung für separat erhältliche Schaumstoffringe ala RS Ersatzteile (paar Seiten vorher geschrieben) gefunden? Die Dustwiper halten eigt ja ewig...

@CosmicSports 
Gibt es die Ringe mittlerweile einzeln erhältlich oder nur im Kit mit den Dustwipern?

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheHighlander85 (14. Mai 2019)

Darf ich mal fragen welchen Druck ihr fahrt?
Ich habe die 140mm Selva 29. Müsste die Selva S sein.

Bei 90kg fahrfertig fahre ich momentan 65psi und somit deutlich unter der Empfehlung. 

Bei Einstellung auf 30% SAG liege ich sogar nur bei 60psi. 

Dennoch nutze ich den FW idR nur zu 50% aus. Ist das normal?

Hier genauer beschrieben inkl. Video:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hugene.869490/page-30

Danke;-)


----------



## crisotop (14. Mai 2019)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen welchen Druck ihr fahrt?
> Ich habe die 140mm Selva 29. Müsste die Selva S sein.
> 
> Bei 90kg fahrfertig fahre ich momentan 65psi und somit deutlich unter der Empfehlung.
> ...



170er 650b Selva S (mit alter Negativfeder) 60psi mit oranger CTS und ca. 80-85kg Fahrfertig (je nach Beladung)


----------



## imun (14. Mai 2019)

105kg 75 PSI bei der 140mm Selva 29“ und 1Neopos


----------



## TheHighlander85 (14. Mai 2019)

Nutzt ihr den FW komplett aus?


----------



## crisotop (14. Mai 2019)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Nutzt ihr den FW komplett aus?



lässt sich pauschal nicht beantworten. Normalerweise hab ich ~2-3cm übrig, in Extremsituationen bin ich aber auch schon angestanden, kommt bei mir halt sehr selten vor


----------



## imun (14. Mai 2019)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Nutzt ihr den FW komplett aus?


Jap, musste aber ne Weile alle möglichen Einstellungen probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheHighlander85 (14. Mai 2019)

imun schrieb:


> Jap, musste aber ne Weile alle möglichen Einstellungen probieren



Was hast du eingestellt?

Bin heute wieder gefahren - Abstreifer e war bei 50%...


----------



## imun (14. Mai 2019)

Dann lass mal alles an Luft raus und schau, es bleiben definitiv 2cm übrig wenn du voll komprimierst. Jetzt pumpst mal bissle Luft rein und Federst, und immer so weiter, dann Rebound und CTS mal bissle rumfummeln und fahren. Dabei hab ich dann mehr Luft rein und den Rebound neu eingestellt


----------



## Orakel (14. Mai 2019)

Selva 150mmFW 29", 73Kg knapp bei 50psi, Rest FW ca. 2-3cm


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Mai 2019)

imun schrieb:


> 105kg 75 PSI bei der 140mm Selva 29“ und 1Neopos


Das erscheint mir recht wenig. Ich habe die original Selva mit dem Selva S Schaft umgerüstet und wiege fahrbereit ca. 95kg. Ich habe in der Luftseite 3ml Öl und zwei Neopos. Dann noch 85psi und ich war am WE beim Enduro Rennen fast bis Anschlag, was genau gepasst hat. Bei mir ist das orangene CTS verbaut. Kompression ist 4 klicks von offen.


----------



## imun (14. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Das erscheint mir recht wenig. Ich habe die original Selva mit dem Selva S Schaft umgerüstet und wiege fahrbereit ca. 95kg. Ich habe in der Luftseite 3ml Öl und zwei Neopos. Dann noch 85psi und ich war am WE beim Enduro Rennen fast bis Anschlag, was genau gepasst hat. Bei mir ist das orangene CTS verbaut. Kompression ist 4 klicks von offen.



 So ist sie aber momentan eingestellt
Vielleicht sind es auch 78 PSI aber definitiv unter 80


----------



## CosmicSports (17. Mai 2019)

matka schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @CosmicSports
> Gibt es die Ringe mittlerweile einzeln erhältlich oder nur im Kit mit den Dustwipern?
> ...



Hallo matka,

wenn die Schaumstoffringe zu dreckig werden, dass sie ausgetauscht werden müssen, dann sollten ziemlich sicher auch die Staubdichtungen getauscht werden, da diese zu viel Dreck durchlassen. Die beiden Ersatzteile kommen weiterhin in einem Kit, wie zuvor genannt ist das meist die beste Lösung.

Dein Cosmic Service


----------



## CosmicSports (17. Mai 2019)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Nutzt ihr den FW komplett aus?



Bitte beachten, die Gabeln haben etwas längere Standrohre, als die Gabel Federweg. So wirkt es teils, als würde nicht der ganze Federweg benutzt, da der O-Ring nicht bis zur Krone hochgeschoben wird. Das ist völlig normal. Um den effektiven Federweg zu messen, daher die Differenz zwischen vollem Luftdruck komplett ausgefedert und komplett eingefedertem Zustand ohne Luft nehmen.

Dein Cosmic Service


----------



## matka (17. Mai 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Hallo matka,
> 
> wenn die Schaumstoffringe zu dreckig werden, dass sie ausgetauscht werden müssen, dann sollten ziemlich sicher auch die Staubdichtungen getauscht werden, da diese zu viel Dreck durchlassen. Die beiden Ersatzteile kommen weiterhin in einem Kit, wie zuvor genannt ist das meist die beste Lösung.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service




Hi,

Aus der Antwort kann ich leider nicht schlussfolgern, ob es die Schaumstoffringe nun auch separat gibt oder nicht? 

VG


----------



## CosmicSports (17. Mai 2019)

matka schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Aus der Antwort kann ich leider nicht schlussfolgern, ob es die Schaumstoffringe nun auch separat gibt oder nicht?
> 
> VG



Da haben wir uns wohl undeutlich ausgedrückt, nein, es gibt die Schaumstoffringe nicht einzeln. Das ganze kommt immer als Kit.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Baharott (17. Mai 2019)

Hey, vllt hat hier einer Erfahrung, meine macht seit knapp einen halben Jahr immer wenn das Bike länger stand, bei einer harten Bremsung vorn Bzw Stoppie, ein knack Geräusch, danach ist alles weg bis das bike wieder länger stand.
Habe bereits Steuersatz/LRS/Bremse und Vorbau/Lenker Kombi gewechselt aber das Geräusch hab ich immer noch.
Daher muss es von der Gabel kommen.
Ein Schaft oder Kronen knarzen ist es nicht.
Jemand Erfahrung?

Habe die Frage schonmal in der Vergangenheit gestellt aber vllt hat jetzt jemand Erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nforcer (19. Mai 2019)

Ich möchte nun ein Update zu meinem Problem mit der Geräuschemachenden Selva geben.

Ich habe die Gabel nach Cosmic Sports geschickt und diese auch recht schnell wieder zurück bekommen.
Dafür vielen Dank. Damit setzen sich meine positiven Erfahrungen mit Cosmic Sports (ich musste meine Marzocchi Dämpfer und Gabel leider auch oft reklamieren) weiter fort 

Laut Aussage von Cosmic waren die Buchsen ab Werk nicht richtig kalibriert. Dies wurde behoben, sowie neue Standrohre (die alten hatten wohl Schaden genommen) eingebaut.

Auf den ersten ein zwei Trails fühlte sich die Gabel noch gut an. Danach trat das alte Problem wieder auf und wurde immer schlimmer.

Die Gabel macht beim Wechsel vom ein und Ausfedern eine Art "klong" Geräusch.
AUf dem Trail rappelt die Gabel und wird recht bockig. Diese resultiert leider in unnötigem Armpump.

Bei einer Gabel die gerade mal knappe 3 Monate alt ist und so viel Geld kostet, darf so etwas nicht sein.
Ich werde nun mal abwarten was ein weiterer Reparaturversuch bringt. 

Jedoch schaue ich mich derzeit nach Alternativen um. Was bringt einem es wenn man die Gabel jede paar Wochen einschicken muss.

Ich hoffe jedoch, dass sich das Problem dauerhaft lösen wird. Ich halte euch hier weiter auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Baharott (19. Mai 2019)

Hey, danke für dein Feedback, meine macht dieses Klong Geräusch nur wenn ich nach einiger Zeit hart in den Stoppie gehe danach ist alles wieder normal. 
Fahren lässt sie sich auch ganz normal.

Unschön das deine Selva so bescheiden läuft


----------



## imun (19. Mai 2019)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Ich möchte nun ein Update zu meinem Problem mit der Geräuschemachenden Selva geben.
> 
> Ich habe die Gabel nach Cosmic Sports geschickt und diese auch recht schnell wieder zurück bekommen.
> Dafür vielen Dank. Damit setzen sich meine positiven Erfahrungen mit Cosmic Sports (ich musste meine Marzocchi Dämpfer und Gabel leider auch oft reklamieren) weiter fort
> ...


Hab meine gebraucht gekauft, bin 3. Besitzer und beide Male würde sie nicht wirklich gefahren. Ich hab die nun mal eingefahren und merke keine solchen Geräusche oder ähnliches. Schade dass das bei deiner so ist


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Mai 2019)

Baharott schrieb:


> Hey, danke für dein Feedback, meine macht dieses Klong Geräusch nur wenn ich nach einiger Zeit hart in den Stoppie gehe danach ist alles wieder normal.
> Fahren lässt sie sich auch ganz normal.
> 
> Unschön das deine Selva so bescheiden läuft


Ist bei mir auch und auch bei vielen mit denen ich bisher gesprochen habe. Mein Klack Geräusch kommt aber nur 1x nach Standzeit. Ich feder sie einmal im Stand ein und mach mir keine Sorgen. Das scheint normal zu sein. Ist wohl irgendwo ein Losbrechmoment, welches nur nach Standzeit relevant ist.


----------



## Baharott (19. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch und auch bei vielen mit denen ich bisher gesprochen habe. Mein Klack Geräusch kommt aber nur 1x nach Standzeit. Ich feder sie einmal im Stand ein und mach mir keine Sorgen. Das scheint normal zu sein. Ist wohl irgendwo ein Losbrechmoment, welches nur nach Standzeit relevant ist.



Ja das losbrech Moment habe ich auch beim ersten Mal, dieses Klong Geräusch kommt aber nur nach längerer Zeit unabhängig ob ich vorher gefedert habe. Es kommt nur beim harten bremsen vorn und ist danach erstmal eine Weile weg.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Mai 2019)

Auch wenn wahrscheinlich schon klar, es gibt keine Möglichkeit die Selva 29 auf 170mm umzurüsten. Gerade die Mail von Formula bekommen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Mai 2019)

Gibt es schon ein Update bzgl. Coil Version der Selva und deren Upgrade Kit für die Normale?


----------



## Xyz79 (30. Mai 2019)

Die Token würden super passen. Jemand ne Idee womit man die dauerhaft befestigen könnte.


----------



## freetourer (30. Mai 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Die Token würden super passen. Jemand ne Idee womit man die dauerhaft befestigen könnte.
> Anhang anzeigen 868489 Anhang anzeigen 868490



Sikaflex?

oder 

2k Kleber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (30. Mai 2019)

Sikaflex wär auf jeden Fall ne Möglichkeit. Das sollte dauerhaft halten.


----------



## Zhen (31. Mai 2019)

Moin Leute, ich muss nun leider nochmal schreiben wegen des selben alten Problems. Meine Selva versackt unbelastet ca 0,5-1cm im Federweg. Wenn ich sie auseinanderziehe gibt sie diesen frei. Casting entlüften bringt überhaupt nichts, ich habe es inzwischen locker 6 Mal versucht. Kann es damit zusammen hängen, dass ich die Gabel auf 170mm getravelt habe? Woran kann es noch liegen? Es nervt enorm!


----------



## Nforcer (3. Juni 2019)

Zwischenstand zu meiner Selva:

Auf Nachfrage bei Cosmic bekam ich die Info, dass meine Selva nach Italien geschickt wurde. Formula wäre über dieses Problem nichts bekannt und Sie wollen sich das Problem selber anschauen.
Nun sind schon 2 Wochen um in denen ich, wegen fehlender Gabel, nicht fahren kann. Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe scheinen jetzt auch erst Ersatzteile bestellt worden zu sein.

Bei einer Gabel die im UVP knapp 1500€ kostet und die gerade mal gute 2 Monate gefahren worden ist, darf so etwas nicht sein. 

Scheinbar fährt man doch besser wenn man Masse und eine Pike kauft.


----------



## nobss (3. Juni 2019)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Bei einer Gabel die im UVP knapp 1500€ kostet und die gerade mal gute 2 Monate gefahren worden ist, darf so etwas nicht sein.



Wo hast du deine Selva gekauft  oder meinst du die Formula Nero 

So etwas ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber das kann immer wieder mal vorkommen das ein Produkt Mängel aufweist.
Das ist jetzt nix wo dir nur bei Formula passieren kann.
Deshalb ist es immer gut wenn man ein zweit Bike oder 3,4 mehr im Fuhrpark hat


----------



## Mu3rt0 (3. Juni 2019)

nobss schrieb:


> Deshalb ist es immer gut wenn man ein zweit Bike oder 3,4 mehr im Fuhrpark hat


Richtig, dann aber auch gleich mit anständigen Parts und nicht mit dem Formula Gedöns


----------



## Nforcer (4. Juni 2019)

nobss schrieb:


> Wo hast du deine Selva gekauft  oder meinst du die Formula Nero
> 
> So etwas ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber das kann immer wieder mal vorkommen das ein Produkt Mängel aufweist.
> Das ist jetzt nix wo dir nur bei Formula passieren kann.
> Deshalb ist es immer gut wenn man ein zweit Bike oder 3,4 mehr im Fuhrpark hat



Habe nicht den UVP gezahlt. Es geht nur darum, dass es im Vergleich einer der teureren Gabeln ist, bei deren Kauf man Qualität und etwas Service erwarten kann (dabei nehme ich Cosmic Sports in Schutz, da diese die Gabel auf Verlangen von Formula weggeschickt haben).

Und, dass Sie gleich zwei mal in kurzer Zeit kaputt geht und dann so lange weg ist, ist nicht ok.

Dass Formula das Problem mit dem Klappern und Geräusch nicht bekannt sein soll mag ich auch kaum glauben. Allein hier im Thema haben schon einige davon berichtet.

Das Geld für ein 2. Rad ist bei mir leider nicht gegeben. Daher habe ich zum MTB fahren nur das Eine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leemi (4. Juni 2019)

Ich muss mal eine Lanze brechen für die Selva.
Ich bin heute den selben Trail 1x mit 2019 29er Fox 36 160mm und 1x mit der 29er Selva 160mm am selben Bike gefahren.
Ich muss leider sagen, das die Fox 36 für mich nicht gewonnen hat (und das auch sehr Eindeutig).

Die 36er ist eine Performance mit Grip Kartusche (alles OFFEN*).
Die Selva war aber ebenfalls komplett OFFEN* und hat hingegen zur 36er eine sehr "unnervöse Art", deshalb ist und bleibt (für mich) die Selva die bessere Gabel.
_(*Mit alles offen bleibt für mich nur noch der grundsätzliche Vergleich der Luftkammern beider Gabeln. So mein Glaube.)_

Mir gefällt einfach der Charakter der Selva besser. Sie ist einfach "lockerer drauf" und ich behaupte mal, das es einfach dem (für mich) besseren Konzept der Selva Luftkammer liegt.

Bedenkt bitte auch: AUCH eine Fox 36 muss ständig gepflegt werden (egal ob Grip2 oder Grip / FIT4 etc.)
Es ist also auch nichts unnormales, wenn's mal irgendwo knirscht (gibt es überall mal).

Natürlich ist es schwer darüber hinwegzusehen, welche Schwierigkeiten es geben kann (Service und Ersatzteile Fox / RS versus Formula).
Leider kann es aber auch mit SRAM oder Fox sehr sehr viel Ärger geben bzgl. Service / Garantie / Kulanz etc. (So zumindest meine Erfahrung).

Noch was: Den kleinen Service an der Selva versus anderer Hersteller finde ich um einiges leichter. Die Qualität der Teile sind auch Bemerkenswert.
@Nforcer ich weiss, das klingt ein bisschen zynisch (meine läuft ja. Und das auch auch sehr gut.), aber warten lohnt sich. Kopf hoch


----------



## Nforcer (4. Juni 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Ich muss mal eine Lanze brechen für die Selva.
> Ich bin heute den selben Trail 1x mit 2019 29er Fox 36 160mm und 1x mit der 29er Selva 160mm am selben Bike gefahren.
> Ich muss leider sagen, das die Fox 36 für mich nicht gewonnen hat (und das auch sehr Eindeutig).
> 
> ...



Ich weiss. Ich hatte ja bereits eine ThirtyFive mit der ich zufrieden war.
Allerdings bringt mir die "tollste" Gabel nicht wenn ich Diese immer einschicken muss weil etwas nicht funktioniert. Eine Chance bekommt Sie noch, geht jetzt nochmal was kaputt dann soll der Händler mir mein Geld zurückgeben oder eine andere Gabel schicken.


----------



## Mu3rt0 (5. Juni 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Die 36er ist eine Performance mit Grip Kartusche (alles OFFEN*).
> Die Selva war aber ebenfalls komplett OFFEN* und hat hingegen zur 36er eine sehr "unnervöse Art", deshalb ist und bleibt (für mich) die Selva die bessere Gabel.
> _(*Mit alles offen bleibt für mich nur noch der grundsätzliche Vergleich der Luftkammern beider Gabeln. So mein Glaube.)_



Das hört sich ein wenig nach Irrglauben an, die Kartuschen verrichten ja trotzdem ihren Dienst. Selbst in offenem Zustand.


----------



## Nforcer (11. Juni 2019)

Hallo Leute,

mal ein kleines Update bzw. Zwischenstand. Mir war es möglich, dass ich eine Leihgabel organisieren konnte. Eine Cane Creek Helm. Diese bin ich nun zwei mal gefahren.
Und ich finde Sie besser als die Selva. Warum das? Mit meinen 100kg Fahrgewicht muss ich recht viel Luft in die Gabel pumpen. Die Selva hat nur eine kleine Stahlfeder, die Helm bietet die Möglichkeit die negativKammer einzustellen.
Dies ergibt bei der Helm im Vergleich zur Selva eine deutlich merkbar gesteigerte Sensibilität.
Dazu kommt noch, dass die Einstellung des Luftvolumens bei der Helm deutlich einfacher und effizienter von Statten geht. 

So wie meine Selva zuvor funktioniert hat und wie die Helm aktuell funktioniert würde ich am Liebsten tauschen.
Allerdings möchte ich zuerst abwarten ob die reparierte Selva nun besser funktioniert.
Super ärgerlich natürlich, da die Selva gerade mal 2-3 Monate alt ist.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Hat sich jemand schon das 2Air System in die Selva gebaut und eine Besserung verspürt?


----------



## rakoth (11. Juni 2019)

Die Selva Negativfeder ist angeblich optimal bei ca 75kg - da bist du mit 100kg natürlich etwas zu weit weg... Denke das Dual Air System würde hier etwas bringen, Erfahrungen dazu habe ich aber keine.


----------



## freetourer (11. Juni 2019)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mal ein kleines Update bzw. Zwischenstand. Mir war es möglich, dass ich eine Leihgabel organisieren konnte. Eine Cane Creek Helm. Diese bin ich nun zwei mal gefahren......



Du vergleichst also eine 2 mal gefahrene Gabel mit der Selva, die anscheinend nie korrekt funktioniert hat?



Nforcer schrieb:


> ...
> Und ich finde Sie besser als die Selva. Warum das? Mit meinen 100kg Fahrgewicht muss ich recht viel Luft in die Gabel pumpen. Die Selva hat nur eine kleine Stahlfeder, die Helm bietet die Möglichkeit die negativKammer einzustellen.
> Dies ergibt bei der Helm im Vergleich zur Selva eine deutlich merkbar gesteigerte Sensibilität.
> Dazu kommt noch, dass die *Einstellung des Luftvolumens bei der Helm deutlich einfacher und effizienter von Statten geht*.....


Inwiefern geht das einfacher und effizienter?



Nforcer schrieb:


> ....
> So wie meine Selva zuvor funktioniert hat und wie die Helm aktuell funktioniert würde ich am Liebsten tauschen.
> Allerdings möchte ich zuerst abwarten ob die reparierte Selva nun besser funktioniert.
> Super ärgerlich natürlich, da die Selva gerade mal 2-3 Monate alt ist.
> ...



Ich würde da an Deiner Stelle erst einmal abwarten und keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen.
Die Helm bin ich auch einen Tag ausgiebig gefahren - ich bleibe aber dann doch lieber bei meiner Formula.

Speziell für jemanden ausserhalb der "idealen" Gewichtsnorm bietet doch die Formula Möglichkeiten die Gabel entsprechend den eigenen Vorlieben einfach anzupassen wie kaum eine andere Gabel.


----------



## Nforcer (11. Juni 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Du vergleichst also eine 2 mal gefahrene Gabel mit der Selva, die anscheinend nie korrekt funktioniert hat?



Ja vergleiche ich. Ich denke nach 2 Tagen auf dem Rad kann man sich schon ein Bild darüber machen wie die Gabel funktioniert.
Kein endgültiges Bild, aber einen Eindruck bekommt man schon. 
So habe ich es aber auch geschrieben. Ebenso, dass ich das mit der scheinbar defekten Selva verglichen habe.



freetourer schrieb:


> Inwiefern geht das einfacher und effizienter?



TopCap abmachen, gewünschtes Volumen einstellen (großer Einstellbereich) ohne, dass man Öl und Spritze (zum Absaugen falls zu viel Öl drin ist) oder Tokens mitnehmen muss.
Bei der Selva wird halt immer etwas Öl (welches zur Progressionseinstellung verwendet wird) verbraucht. 
Bei der Helm kann sich da nichts ändern.




freetourer schrieb:


> Ich würde da an Deiner Stelle erst einmal abwarten und keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen.
> Die Helm bin ich auch einen Tag ausgiebig gefahren - ich bleibe aber dann doch lieber bei meiner Formula.
> 
> Speziell für jemanden ausserhalb der "idealen" Gewichtsnorm bietet doch die Formula Möglichkeiten die Gabel entsprechend den eigenen Vorlieben einfach anzupassen wie kaum eine andere Gabel.



Ich ziehe auch keine voreiligen Schlüsse solange ich meine reparierte Selva nicht wieder habe. Sondern schildere einen ersten Eindruck.

Warum genau bleibst du bei der Formula im Vergleich zur Helm?

Genau wenn man ausserhalb der Gewichtsnorm liegt bietet die Helm die besseren Möglichkeiten mit der einstellbaren Negativkammer.
Die CTS bringen ja nur bedingt etwas wenn man ausserhalb der Gewichtsnorm liegt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Juni 2019)

Laut Manual ist in der neuen Selva S ja kein Öl mehr in der Luftkammer bzw. nur 3cc Schmieröl. Der Rest soll über Neopos geregelt werden. Funktioniert gut.

@rakoth Wo steht denn das mit den 75kg geschrieben? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so kommuniziert wurde. Mit der S Feder ist die alte Selva noch ein stück sensibler geworden, schlecht war sie aber nie (und ich war zwischenzeitlich bei 95kg).


----------



## rakoth (12. Juni 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Laut Manual ist in der neuen Selva S ja kein Öl mehr in der Luftkammer bzw. nur 3cc Schmieröl. Der Rest soll über Neopos geregelt werden. Funktioniert gut.
> 
> @rakoth Wo steht denn das mit den 75kg geschrieben? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so kommuniziert wurde. Mit der S Feder ist die alte Selva noch ein stück sensibler geworden, schlecht war sie aber nie (und ich war zwischenzeitlich bei 95kg).


Das steht glaube ich nirgendwo, hatte mal jemand von nem Formula Mitarbeiter aufgeschnappt. Obs stimmt, keine Ahnung, aber einen optimalen Bereich wird die Feder ja haben.


----------



## Xyz79 (12. Juni 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Laut Manual ist in der neuen Selva S ja kein Öl mehr in der Luftkammer bzw. nur 3cc Schmieröl. Der Rest soll über Neopos geregelt werden. Funktioniert gut.
> 
> @rakoth Wo steht denn das mit den 75kg geschrieben? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so kommuniziert wurde. Mit der S Feder ist die alte Selva noch ein stück sensibler geworden, schlecht war sie aber nie (und ich war zwischenzeitlich bei 95kg).


Hab 3 neopos in meiner selva. Progression hat sich dadurch aber nicht viel erhöht. Wie soll das nur mit neopos funktionieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Juni 2019)

rakoth schrieb:


> Das steht glaube ich nirgendwo, hatte mal jemand von nem Formula Mitarbeiter aufgeschnappt. Obs stimmt, keine Ahnung, aber einen optimalen Bereich wird die Feder ja haben.


Welche denn? Die alte oder die neue? 

@Xyz79 Ich habe zwei drin und fahre je nach Strecke zwischen 75-85 psi bei über 90kg. Durchschläge hatte ich noch keine.


----------



## rakoth (12. Juni 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Welche denn? Die alte oder die neue?


Da gings mit Sicherheit um die "Alte"


----------



## aimbottle (12. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe die "alte" Formula Selva in 150 mm und würde diese gerne auf 160 mm traveln.
Kann mir hier jemand sagen was ich dazu alles brauche (die Gabel war beim Bike direkt verbaut, daher habe ich 0 Zubehör, Spezialwerkzeug, etc.) und mindestens genauso wichtig: wo ich das her bekomme?
Am liebsten würde ich das ganze irgendwo im I-Net bestellen, da weniger Aufwand...

Vielen Dank!

Stephan


----------



## Xyz79 (12. Juni 2019)

Du musst nur den 1cm spacer entfernen. Casting runter,Sprengring entfernen, Kolbenstange rausziehen, spacer über der Feder entfernen,zusammenbauen und neues Öl rein. Empfiehlt sich den Ventilkern rauszunehmen. Dann lässt sich der Kolben leichter wieder rein schieben. Gibt ein Video auf you Tube wo das gezeigt wird. Öl ist von Formula und über zb bike components per E-Mail bestellen.Gelistet ist das nicht im Shop.


----------



## aimbottle (12. Juni 2019)

Danke!
D.h. ich brauche das passende Öl und vermutlich das Spezialwerkzeug zum Öffnen, richtig?


----------



## Xyz79 (12. Juni 2019)

Top Cap kannst du drauf lassen. Nur einen ventilausdreher für das Ventil brauchst du. Wobei natürlich für nen späteren Service es nicht verkehrt ist die vielzahnnuss zu haben.


----------



## Xyz79 (12. Juni 2019)




----------



## aimbottle (12. Juni 2019)

Merci!


----------



## Xyz79 (12. Juni 2019)

aimbottle schrieb:


> Merci!


Weiß gerade nicht ob die ölfüllmengen in dem Video noch aktuell sind. 
Aktuell kommen 25ml auf jede Seite. Und nur das Formula Öl. Kein Gemisch mit Ballistol. Kann sein das das in dem Video noch anders kommuniziert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leemi (12. Juni 2019)

Ich mach das mit ner 10er Nuss (Ventil raus)... Die Spezialnuss habe ich auch, aber eigentlich musst Du ja nicht unbedingt dran.

Mit dem alternativen Airshaft musste ich mit mehr Luftdruck fahren, der neue AirShaft hat ja auch weichere Federn (wiege 80Kg und fahre lieber trotzdem mit mehr Druck).

Kann schon hinkommen, das es bei 100kg nicht passt und ggf. eine Negativ-Air flexibler ist... (z.B. Helm o.Ä. Gedöhns... bin die aber noch nicht gefahren, kann ja trotzdem passen...).

Ansprechverhalten mit Motorenöl für den Rasenmäher immer noch sehr Sahne!
Ich liebe diese Einfachheit dieser Gabel


----------



## matka (19. Juni 2019)

Hi zusammen,

findet noch jemand dass die Selva im ersten Zentimeter vom Federweg ein wenig „unkontrolliert“ einsackt? Danach stellt sich gewohnt ein top sattes Gefühl ein. Mir fällt es auf, wenn man z.B. einfach nur auf dem Hobel sitzt und dann losfährt oder in Situationen, wo es technisch wird und man sehr mit der Gesichtsverteilung spielt. In beiden Fällen ist das Vorderrad zunächst komplett entlastet. Bei erneuter Belastung sackt sie halt mMn ein wenig weg.

Ideen oder Meinungen? 
Cheers


----------



## hans7 (19. Juni 2019)

Ich denke das ist die Negativfeder, bzw. ein Zusammenspiel aus dieser, dem verbauten CTS und deiner Compression

Wie schwer bist du?


----------



## matka (30. Juni 2019)

Hi,

Fahrbereit so um die 85kg. Fahre so um die 62psi, viel Dämpfung, grüner CTS und zwei Neopos. Mehr Druck und ein neopos raus vllt?   Ich mag den Komfort bei weniger Druck und würde eigt ungern drauf verzichten.

Was hat die Negativfeder mit dem ganzen zu tun? 

VG


----------



## matka (1. Juli 2019)

@CosmicSports könnt ihr zu dem post oben eventuell eure Expertenmeinung geben?

VG


----------



## hans7 (1. Juli 2019)

matka schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Fahrbereit so um die 85kg. Fahre so um die 62psi, viel Dämpfung, grüner CTS und zwei Neopos. Mehr Druck und ein neopos raus vllt?   Ich mag den Komfort bei weniger Druck und würde eigt ungern drauf verzichten.
> 
> ...




Die Negativfeder ist für die ersten cm Federweg verantwortlich, meines Wissens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rekoob (1. Juli 2019)

matka schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Fahrbereit so um die 85kg. Fahre so um die 62psi, viel Dämpfung, grüner CTS und zwei Neopos. Mehr Druck und ein neopos raus vllt?   Ich mag den Komfort bei weniger Druck und würde eigt ungern drauf verzichten.
> 
> ...



Das kommt mir aber ziemlich viel vor.
Hab die 35 in 180mm und fahre mit 30% SAG und 95kg ca. 65PSI incl. einem Neopos.

Du solltest eigentlich deutlich weniger Druck fahren. Wieviel SAG hast du momentan?


----------



## matka (1. Juli 2019)

Hi,

Ich fahr mit nur 15% SAG, passt für mich aber ganz gut. 

VG


----------



## matka (2. Juli 2019)

@Leemi

Hi,

Du hast doch die neuere, schwerere ausgetauscht oder? Erfahrungen?

VG


----------



## Leemi (2. Juli 2019)

matka schrieb:


> @Leemi
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



So viel schwerer ist sie nicht.
Das leichte Einsacken beim losfahren ist normal + habe ich auch (je nach Druck). Kann nur von der Neg-Feder kommen.
Die neue Feder fährt sich etwas anders als die Alte (etwas weniger Bockig), mehr nicht.
Ist aber nicht wirklich unbedingt jetzt soooo der Burner für'n Hunni


----------



## Leemi (2. Juli 2019)

@CosmicSports 
Gibt es das hochgepriesene 2-Air-KIT immer noch nicht?


----------



## crisotop (3. Juli 2019)

Ich hab mir den Schaft als Ersatzteil bestellt, leider ist da natürlich die untere Schraube mit Ventil + Kappe für die Negativseite nicht dabei. Was mich stark wundert ist die unterschiedliche Länge im vergleich zu meinem (auf 170mm gespacerten) originalen Schaft aus der 27,5 boost EX Selva.


----------



## Nordender (3. Juli 2019)

crisotop schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Schaft als Ersatzteil bestellt



Zu welchem Kurs?


----------



## Leemi (3. Juli 2019)

crisotop schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 880716
> 
> Ich hab mir den Schaft als Ersatzteil bestellt, leider ist da natürlich die untere Schraube mit Ventil + Kappe für die Negativseite nicht dabei. Was mich stark wundert ist die unterschiedliche Länge im vergleich zu meinem (auf 170mm gespacerten) originalen Schaft aus der 27,5 boost EX Selva.


Ist ja echt mal Blöde für 300 Takken,-


----------



## Leemi (3. Juli 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> So viel schwerer ist sie nicht.
> *Das leichte Einsacken beim losfahren* ist normal + habe ich auch (je nach Druck). Kann nur von der Neg-Feder kommen.
> Die neue Feder fährt sich etwas anders als die Alte (etwas weniger Bockig), mehr nicht.
> Ist aber nicht wirklich unbedingt jetzt soooo der Burner für'n Hunni



*Korrektur: Öl in die Luftkammer und weg.*


----------



## Th3Rock (14. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Meine Selva klackert auch, schon von Anfang an. Hab jetzt Heute mal beim kleinen Service die Federn mit dem Schrumpfschlauch überzogen, leider ist das Klackern noch genau so da, wie zuvor. Wenn man genau hinhört, beim einfedern im Stand, dann kann man hören, das es von der Dämpferseite, also rechts kommt. 
Hab dann mal die blaue Druckstufe komplett aufgedreht, siehe da, das Geräusch war komplett weg. Verbaut ist das Orangene Spezial CTS. Bei einer anderen Selva ist das so auch der Fall, da ist das goldene CTS verbaut. Erst so ab dem 8ten Klick Richtung mehr Druckstufe kommt das klackern dann immer deutlicher. 
Hat da wer eine Lösung, einen Trick für uns? 

Danke schonmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leemi (16. Juli 2019)

Th3Rock schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Meine Selva klackert auch, schon von Anfang an. Hab jetzt Heute mal beim kleinen Service die Federn mit dem Schrumpfschlauch überzogen, leider ist das Klackern noch genau so da, wie zuvor. Wenn man genau hinhört, beim einfedern im Stand, dann kann man hören, das es von der Dämpferseite, also rechts kommt.
> Hab dann mal die blaue Druckstufe komplett aufgedreht, siehe da, das Geräusch war komplett weg. Verbaut ist das Orangene Spezial CTS. Bei einer anderen Selva ist das so auch der Fall, da ist das goldene CTS verbaut. Erst so ab dem 8ten Klick Richtung mehr Druckstufe kommt das klackern dann immer deutlicher.
> ...


----------



## Th3Rock (16. Juli 2019)

Hattest du das Problem auch schon? 
Also die Dämpferseite entlüften bzw. neu Befüllen, dann wars das? 
Oder was willst du mir mit dem Link sagen?


----------



## Leemi (16. Juli 2019)

Th3Rock schrieb:


> Hattest du das Problem auch schon?
> Also die Dämpferseite entlüften bzw. neu Befüllen, dann wars das?
> Oder was willst du mir mit dem Link sagen?



Kann Luft sein, kann auch was anderes sein.
Ich hatte dieses "Klackern" auch im Dämpfer + nach dem Ölwechsel war es weg und kam auch nicht wieder.
Von den Federn (Luftseite) kamen nur Kratzgeräusche (liegt am Plastikhalter, innere, kleine Feder). Aber die hast Du ja schon ruhig mit Gummi...
Für den Stutzen am Threshold reicht eine Gummitülle und eine Spritze aus. Dämpfer musste ich auch nicht ausbauen.
Probieren macht schlau ...


----------



## hulster (25. Juli 2019)

Gibt es noch keine Erfahrungen mit der Selva R? 2Airkit scheint es ja auch noch nicht zu geben - laut der letzten Seiten.

EDIT: Ja - ich habe den R Thread gesehen. Da wurde aber auch nur primär ein Problem diskutiert. Und ob echte R oder 2Airkit sollte ja egal sein und hier ist mehr los.


----------



## Nforcer (25. Juli 2019)

Hallo Leute, 

ich wollte euch erneut ein Update zu meiner Selva geben. 
Geht auch recht schnell: Sie ist immer noch weg. Seit nun 3 Monaten! 
Cosmic hat keine Infos zu der Gabel da diese wohl noch bei Formula ist. 
Bin zwar ein recht geduldiger Mensch aber so langsam wird es blöd.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (25. Juli 2019)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich wollte euch erneut ein Update zu meiner Selva geben.
> Geht auch recht schnell: Sie ist immer noch weg. Seit nun 3 Monaten!
> ...


Das ist schon ziemlich heftig.


----------



## hans7 (25. Juli 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Das ist schon ziemlich heftig.



Das ist nicht mehr heftig, sowas ist indiskutabel. 3 Monate für ein Teil was Massenware ist. 

Sowas ist nicht gerade gut für das Image. Gerade in Zeiten wo Produkte austauschfähig und die Konsumenten auch nach dem Service ihre Produkte auswählen.


----------



## Nforcer (26. Juli 2019)

Nur um es richtig zu stellen. Cosmic Sports hatte mir vor einiger Zeit schon eine Leihgabel zur Verfügung gestellt so dass ich zumindest fahren kann.
Trotzdem ist das zu lange.


----------



## hulster (26. Juli 2019)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Nur um es richtig zu stellen. Cosmic Sports hatte mir vor einiger Zeit schon eine Leihgabel zur Verfügung gestellt so dass ich zumindest fahren kann.
> Trotzdem ist das zu lange.



Und welche? Die Gleiche und die funktioniert jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (26. Juli 2019)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Nur um es richtig zu stellen. Cosmic Sports hatte mir vor einiger Zeit schon eine Leihgabel zur Verfügung gestellt so dass ich zumindest fahren kann.
> Trotzdem ist das zu lange.




OK, das wiederum ist richtig toller service von Cosmic


----------



## Nforcer (26. Juli 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> Und welche? Die Gleiche und die funktioniert jetzt?



Nein eine andere Gabel. Und ja diese funktioniert soweit.



hans7 schrieb:


> OK, das wiederum ist richtig toller service von Cosmic



Ja, bisher habe ich fast nur gute Erfahrungen mit Cosmic gemacht


----------



## Hardtail94 (26. Juli 2019)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Nur um es richtig zu stellen. Cosmic Sports hatte mir vor einiger Zeit schon eine Leihgabel zur Verfügung gestellt so dass ich zumindest fahren kann.
> Trotzdem ist das zu lange.


Als hätten sie geahnt, welch Odysee es wird.


----------



## Leemi (26. Juli 2019)

Fleischd grigsdu noch dies Jahr. Magugge.


----------



## Xyz79 (26. Juli 2019)

Meine selva macht schon mal ein metallisches klonk wenn ich das Vorderrad nach dem Manual aufkommen lasse. Beeinträchtigt zwar nicht die Funktion. Nervt aber. Um die Negativfeder hab ich schon einen Schrumpfschlauch gemacht. Hat aber nix gebracht. Vermute fast das es von der kleinen inneren Feder kommt. Haben das mehrere schon gehabt?


----------



## Leemi (27. Juli 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Meine selva macht schon mal ein metallisches klonk wenn ich das Vorderrad nach dem Manual aufkommen lasse. Beeinträchtigt zwar nicht die Funktion. Nervt aber. Um die Negativfeder hab ich schon einen Schrumpfschlauch gemacht. Hat aber nix gebracht. Vermute fast das es von der kleinen inneren Feder kommt. Haben das mehrere schon gehabt?


Bei mir war's die kleinere Feder --> Schlauch für Rennrad drüber und Stille.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (27. Juli 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Bei mir war's die kleinere Feder --> Schlauch für Rennrad drüber und Stille.


Wie komm ich an die kleine Feder ran? Konnte man das Ding zerlegen? Hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf.


----------



## Leemi (27. Juli 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Wie komm ich an die kleine Feder ran? Konnte man das Ding zerlegen? Hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf.


Einfach die grosse Feder zurückschieben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Juli 2019)

Wo ihr gerade von Feder sprecht. Gibt es schon Infos zur Coil Version bzw. dem Umrüstkit?


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. August 2019)

Gibt es für die Formula eigentlich alternative Steckachsen? Ich habe meine heute dummerweise z.T. rund gedreht, da ich dachte, dass das Multitool schon komplett drin war. Man kann sie noch gut montieren, ich würde hier aber gern auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Th3Rock (2. August 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Gibt es für die Formula eigentlich alternative Steckachsen? Ich habe meine heute dummerweise z.T. rund gedreht, da ich dachte, dass das Multitool schon komplett drin war. Man kann sie noch gut montieren, ich würde hier aber gern auf Nummer sicher gehen.


Hallo...
Für die Boost Variante habe Ich von BC und Formula in Italien folgende Auskunft
Artikelname: FORMULA 15 mm Front Thru Axle Boost for SELVA Fork
Artikelnummer: SB40154-00
Preis (inkl. 19% MwSt): 54,95€

Alternative gibt es leider nach meinem Stand keine.


----------



## Leemi (2. August 2019)

Die Steckachse kannst Du bestimmt jetzt genauso anfragen, wie den ganzen anderen Kram hier.
Ich glaube nicht mehr daran, das die Händler auf Formula noch bock haben, d.h. ordere alles über die Bestellnummern bei Cosmic (


crisotop schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 880716
> 
> Ich hab mir den Schaft als Ersatzteil bestellt, leider ist da natürlich die untere Schraube mit Ventil + Kappe für die Negativseite nicht dabei. Was mich stark wundert ist die unterschiedliche Länge im vergleich zu meinem (auf 170mm gespacerten) originalen Schaft aus der 27,5 boost EX Selva.



Was ist eigentlich hier draus geworden?
Hat Cosmic Dir die fehlenden Teile noch geliefert?


----------



## crisotop (7. August 2019)

War nicht leicht die Teile aufzutreiben, Ende des Monats sollte ich das Ding wieder zusammenbauen können 



Leemi schrieb:


> Die Steckachse kannst Du bestimmt jetzt genauso anfragen, wie den ganzen anderen Kram hier.
> Ich glaube nicht mehr daran, das die Händler auf Formula noch bock haben, d.h. ordere alles über die Bestellnummern bei Cosmic (
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Symion (12. August 2019)

@Leemi 
WIe kommst du auf 300€ für die Kartusche?

Zum Vergleich 2Air mit der alten Feder, ihr müsst die Hauptkolben nebeneinander legen. Dann passt das auch mit der Länge.
Die Stahlfaeder muss ja im nominalen Zustand, daher wenn die Gabel komplett ausgefedert ist, komplett komprimiert sein. Sonst funktioniert sie nicht ;-)


----------



## crisotop (12. August 2019)

Symion schrieb:


> @Leemi
> WIe kommst du auf 300€ für die Kartusche?
> 
> Zum Vergleich 2Air mit der alten Feder, ihr müsst die Hauptkolben nebeneinander legen. Dann passt das auch mit der Länge.
> Die Stahlfaeder muss ja im nominalen Zustand, daher wenn die Gabel komplett ausgefedert ist, komplett komprimiert sein. Sonst funktioniert sie nicht ;-)



Danke für den Hinweis, ist mir nach meinem Post Abends auch Aufgefallen


----------



## Leemi (12. August 2019)

Symion schrieb:


> @Leemi
> WIe kommst du auf 300€ für die Kartusche?
> 
> Zum Vergleich 2Air mit der alten Feder, ihr müsst die Hauptkolben nebeneinander legen. Dann passt das auch mit der Länge.
> Die Stahlfaeder muss ja im nominalen Zustand, daher wenn die Gabel komplett ausgefedert ist, komplett komprimiert sein. Sonst funktioniert sie nicht ;-)



Weil dieser auch mit 300 beziffert wir bei Cosmic Sports (kann ja auch ein anderer Kurs beim Händler sein... OK). Du meinst wohl den SCHAFT nicht die Kartusche?

Hast Du den 2Air-Shaft verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (13. August 2019)

Ne, habe selbst keine Formula. Hatte nur mal kurz bei Cosmic im Shop geschaut und die Luftfedern waren glaube bei ~100€. Möglich das es aber noch nicht die 2Air war, leider stehen da keine Details dabei. 
300€ für ne Luftfeder wäre aber schon echter Wucher.


----------



## Leemi (13. August 2019)

Symion schrieb:


> Ne, habe selbst keine Formula. Hatte nur mal kurz bei Cosmic im Shop geschaut und die Luftfedern waren glaube bei ~100€. Möglich das es aber noch nicht die 2Air war, leider stehen da keine Details dabei.
> 300€ für ne Luftfeder wäre aber schon echter Wucher.








						Formula Selva Upgrade Kit to Selva R 27,5/29" 160 27.5" + 29"-SB40217-00
					






					shop.cosmicsports.de
				



*Formula Selva Upgrade Kit to Selva R 27,5/29" 160 27.5" + 29"*
UVP: 299.90 €
Art.Nr.: *SB40217-00*

Das IST Wucher.


----------



## Symion (13. August 2019)

Wenn das nur die Luftfeder ist, dann tatsächlich.


----------



## Xyz79 (13. August 2019)

Kann das Geräusch beim 3. aufschlagen zufällig jemand zuordnen?
Muss eigentlich von der Gabel kommen. Rahmen ist ein anderer. Steuersatzlager sind auch neu.
Negativfedern sind auch beide mit Schrumpfschlauch überzogen.


----------



## Nforcer (13. August 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Kann das Geräusch beim 3. aufschlagen zufällig jemand zuordnen?
> Muss eigentlich von der Gabel kommen. Rahmen ist ein anderer. Steuersatzlager sind auch neu.
> Negativfedern sind auch beide mit Schrumpfschlauch überzogen.



Klingt fast wie bei meiner. Habe nun meine Gabel nach 3,5 Monaten aus Italien zurück. 
Zeichen von Kulanz Seitens Formula = 0

Werde morgen das erste mal wieder fahren und schauen ob sich was gebessert hat.


----------



## Xyz79 (13. August 2019)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Klingt fast wie bei meiner. Habe nun meine Gabel nach 3,5 Monaten aus Italien zurück.
> Zeichen von Kulanz Seitens Formula = 0
> 
> Werde morgen das erste mal wieder fahren und schauen ob sich was gebessert hat.


Und was wurde jetzt bei Formula gemacht? Haben die sich dazu geäußert?


----------



## Xyz79 (13. August 2019)

Hab noch mal bei der Gabel geschaut. Wenn ich im ausgefederten Zustand gegen das Tauchrohr luftseitig klopfe hör ich die Negativfeder metallisch klappern. Ob das das Geräusch ist? Gibt es das 2air Upgrade Kit für die Selva ex 27.5?


----------



## Leemi (13. August 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Kann das Geräusch beim 3. aufschlagen zufällig jemand zuordnen?
> Muss eigentlich von der Gabel kommen. Rahmen ist ein anderer. Steuersatzlager sind auch neu.
> Negativfedern sind auch beide mit Schrumpfschlauch überzogen.


Kann da alles hören aber nicht die Gabel... (jedenfalls scheppert mein Bock nicht so laut )
Edit: check mal ob die Federn richtig drinnen sitzen. Manchmal hilft auch aufpumpen auf 110 - 120psi dann ablassen (Feder rastet dann in den Schaft)...


----------



## Leemi (13. August 2019)

Habe übrigens bei mir den Schlauchkram wieder entfernt und die Federn mit Teflonfett geschmiert. Keine Geräusche derart.
Kartusche entlüften / neu füllen ist auch kein Fehler.
300,- Für ein Experiment würde ich nicht mehr in den 2Air-Shaft stecken.



Nforcer schrieb:


> Klingt fast wie bei meiner. Habe nun meine Gabel nach 3,5 Monaten aus Italien zurück.
> Zeichen von Kulanz Seitens Formula = 0
> 
> Werde morgen das erste mal wieder fahren und schauen ob sich was gebessert hat.



Formula ist schon sehr relaxt,- oder? Sind die zu doof? Oder hörst Du die Flöhe husten? Mach mal ein Video und stell's hier ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (13. August 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Kann da alles hören aber nicht die Gabel... (jedenfalls scheppert mein Bock nicht so laut )
> Edit: check mal ob die Federn richtig drinnen sitzen. Manchmal hilft auch aufpumpen auf 110 - 120psi dann ablassen (Feder rastet dann in den Schaft)...


Kann aber nur die Gabel sein. Rahmen neu. Steuersatz neu (kein Spiel). Laufräder neu. 
Auf 120 psi kann ich mal noch aufpumpen.Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Xyz79 (13. August 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Habe übrigens bei mir den Schlauchkram wieder entfernt und die Federn mit Teflonfett geschmiert. Keine Geräusche derart.
> Kartusche entlüften / neu füllen ist auch kein Fehler.
> 300,- Für ein Experiment würde ich nicht mehr in den 2Air-Shaft stecken.
> 
> ...


Wenn das Geräusch dann weg wäre, wäre es mir die 300 wert. Schnapper ist es nicht. 
Fett hab ich dran + Schrumpfschläuche. 
Ich will keine andere Gabel. Bin mit der Performance 100% zufrieden.


----------



## Leemi (13. August 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Kann aber nur die Gabel sein. Rahmen neu. Steuersatz neu (kein Spiel). Laufräder neu.
> Auf 120 psi kann ich mal noch aufpumpen.Versuch ist es wert.


Ist bestimmt was falsch zusammengebaut. Alles nochmal von vorne  Übung macht den Meister


----------



## Xyz79 (13. August 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt was falsch zusammengebaut. Alles nochmal von vorne  Übung macht den Meister


Ne. War ja auch bei dem alten Rahmen so. Selbe Geräusch. Zumal ich sowas schon öfter gemacht habe.


----------



## Leemi (13. August 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Wenn das Geräusch dann weg wäre, *wäre es mir die 300 wert.* Schnapper ist es nicht.
> Fett hab ich dran + Schrumpfschläuche.
> Ich will keine andere Gabel. Bin mit der Performance 100% zufrieden.


Näääää. Jede 36er (u.U. auch ne Marzocchi) für 400-500 aus'm Bikemarkt aber nicht mehr 300 Takken investieren.


----------



## Leemi (13. August 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ne. War ja auch bei dem alten Rahmen so. Selbe Geräusch. Zumal ich sowas schon öfter gemacht habe.


Betriebsblindheit? Is mir auch schon passiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (13. August 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Näääää. Jede 36er (u.U. auch ne Marzocchi) für 400-500 aus'm Bikemarkt aber nicht mehr 300 Takken investieren.


Ne danke. Wenn ich schon Kashima sehe kotz ich im Strahl.


----------



## Leemi (13. August 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ne danke. Wenn ich schon Kashima sehe kotz ich im Strahl.


Warum Kashima. Die Marzocchi ist doch ne Geile Gabel (OK bisschen schwer das Ding, aber die Buchsen sind was anständiges im Vergleich!).


----------



## Xyz79 (13. August 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Betriebsblindheit? Is mir auch schon passiert...


Kann passieren. Ist aber in dem Fall definitiv nicht der Fall. Alles schon öfter kontrolliert.


----------



## Leemi (13. August 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Kann passieren. Ist aber in dem Fall definitiv nicht der Fall. Alles schon öfter kontrolliert.


Also klappert dein Gebiss


----------



## Xyz79 (13. August 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Warum Kashima. Die Marzocchi ist doch ne Geile Gabel (OK bisschen schwer das Ding, aber die Buchsen sind was anständiges im Vergleich!).


Mag sein. Die Selva harmoniert aber zu gut mit dem dvo topaz. Da änder ich nix dran.


----------



## Xyz79 (13. August 2019)

Leemi schrieb:


> Also klappert dein Gebiss


Nur wenn ich drauf sitze. Beim Video stand ich aber daneben.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. August 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ne danke. Wenn ich schon Kashima sehe kotz ich im Strahl.


Fox 36 Grip2 gibt es auch ohne Kackshima. Die Gabel zickt wenigstens nicht so wie deine italienische Diva.


----------



## Xyz79 (13. August 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Fox 36 Grip2 gibt es auch ohne Kackshima. Die Gabel zickt wenigstens nicht so wie deine italienische Diva.


Ich Versuch trotzdem erst mal das Problem zu beseitigen. Bis auf das Geräusch is ja alles ok. 
Muss ja ne Ursache haben


----------



## Joehigashi80 (14. August 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ich Versuch trotzdem erst mal das Problem zu beseitigen. Bis auf das Geräusch is ja alles ok.
> Muss ja ne Ursache haben


Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Nforcer (14. August 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Und was wurde jetzt bei Formula gemacht? Haben die sich dazu geäußert?



Keine Infos dazu. Cosmic schrieb mir dass die Gabel zurück ist und sie mir diese zuschicken.
Von den Italienern kein Infos. Die komplette Belegschaft ist natürlich erstmal bis Ende August im Urlaub.

Habe langsam echt einen Kragen.

Beim ersten "Parkplatztest" hat sich nichts gebessert. Das Geräusch ist deutlich zu hören und "smooth" fühlt sie sich auch nicht an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (14. August 2019)

Hört sich nicht gut an. So kann man auch sein Image ruinieren, da bringen auch gute Produkte nichts, wenn der Service nicht stimmt. 

Und wenn dann die Gabel genau so zurück kommt.....oje.


----------



## Leemi (14. August 2019)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Keine Infos dazu. Cosmic schrieb mir dass die Gabel zurück ist und sie mir diese zuschicken.
> Von den Italienern kein Infos. Die komplette Belegschaft ist natürlich erstmal bis Ende August im Urlaub.
> 
> Habe langsam echt einen Kragen.
> ...


Wieviel Luftdruck? Bei mehr Luft fühlt sich die Selva immer ein bisschen harsch an... aber nach dem Fahren dann weg.
Auf dem Trail kannst Du ja noch 5psi - Weise Luft ablassen. Mach mal ein Video.


----------



## Symion (14. August 2019)

Hört sich nach einem Problem mit der Negativfeder an. Möglich das diese verrutschen kann und dann beim zurückspringen in die richtige Position ein Geräusch von sich gibt.


----------



## Xyz79 (14. August 2019)

Würde auch erklären warum es nicht immer Auftritt.


----------



## Leemi (14. August 2019)

hans7 schrieb:


> Hört sich nicht gut an. So kann man auch sein Image ruinieren, da bringen auch gute Produkte nichts, wenn der Service nicht stimmt.
> 
> Und wenn dann die Gabel genau so *Zürich* kommt.....oje.


Steilvorlage: Wääärrr hattt's erfuuund'n?


----------



## Xyz79 (15. August 2019)

Das wäre das richtige Kit für die Selva ex 27.5 170-180mm, gell?





						Formula Selva Upgrade Kit to Selva R 27,5/29" 180 27.5" + 29"-SB40218-00
					






					shop.cosmicsports.de


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (19. August 2019)

Kenne den Inhalt dern SB40218-00 nicht, habe aber nach Rücksprache mit Cosmic SB40215-00 + SB40175-00 bestellt. Mit 133,50 € immer noch recht teuer, aber eben keine 300 Tacken. Rest, siehe Formula ThirtyFive 27,5 Faden.


----------



## Xyz79 (19. August 2019)

alex_bruchpilot schrieb:


> Kenne den Inhalt dern SB40218-00 nicht, habe aber nach Rücksprache mit Cosmic SB40215-00 + SB40175-00 bestellt. Mit 133,50 € immer noch recht teuer, aber eben keine 300 Tacken. Rest, siehe Formula ThirtyFive 27,5 Faden.


Ok. Und das soll dann alles benötigte beinhalten?


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (19. August 2019)

Bei meiner 35ex hat's gereicht, war ja aber schon eine "Luftgabel".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (24. August 2019)

Wird das schwarze Ding wieder verbaut oder bleibt es weg? Bei Umbau auf 2air


----------



## Xyz79 (24. August 2019)




----------



## Symion (24. August 2019)

Das sieht nach dem Anschlagpuffer aus, also drinne lassen. In der Regel liegen die unten auf dem Castingsboden.


----------



## Xyz79 (24. August 2019)

Ne. Die sind noch drin. Das gehört zum sirshaft. Da saß der Sprengung drauf


----------



## Xyz79 (24. August 2019)

Passt beim 2air Schaft nicht mehr drauf. Im nachhinein selbsterklärend gewesen. Voreilig gefragt. 
Positiv ist schon mal das ich jetzt auch wirklich 180mm habe. Vorher waren es effektiv nur 170mm


----------



## Zhen (24. August 2019)

Hey Leute, ich hab Schwierigkeiten, die Klicks der Zug- und Druckstufe wahrzunehmen (Selva EX mit orangenem CTS). Hat jemand eine Idee, was man da tun kann? Außerdem wärs nett ,wenn mir jemand schreiben könnte wieviele Klicks überhaupt zur Verfügung stehen. 
Druckstufe 15, richtig?
Zugstufe: Ich lese irgendwo 21, fühlt sich für mich aber nach ca 14 an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hauptsache_laut (2. September 2019)

Hallo Leute,
wann und was muss man beim Service einer Selva 150 Boost machen? Im folgenden Link wird von einem Service nach 30h, nach 100h und von einem großen Service geredet.. leider sind das die einzigen Informationen zum Service der Gabel, die ich gefunden habe.








						Formula Selva 29 Federgabel im Test: Anpassbar für alle! – MTB-News.de
					

Viel hilft viel? Die Feature-Liste der Formula Selva 29 ist lang und voll mit interessanten Technologien. Ob das Konzept auf dem Trail aufgeht? Wir haben die 1.190 € teure Enduro-Federgabel mit 160 mm Federweg ausgiebig getestet – hier ist unser Test der Formula Selva 29!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Ich gehe davon aus, dass der 30h Service ein Ölwechsel der unteren Gabelbeine ist (vergleichbar mit RockShox-Gabeln bei 50h)
Anleitung ab ca. 13:00 




Was muss bei 100h und bei einem großen Service gemacht werden, bzw was ist ein großer Service?
Könntet ihr mir Anleitungen zukommen lassen und mir erklären, was gemacht werden muss?

Danke im voraus
Grüße


----------



## Roebel-G (3. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen
Hat per Zufall jemand nen Aluschraubdeckel (Ventil) der Luftkammer über? Irgend so ein Affenhirni lies seinen im Gelände liegen...


Gruss und vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Xyz79 (3. September 2019)

Roebel-G schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Hat per Zufall jemand nen Aluschraubdeckel (Ventil) der Luftkammer über? Irgend so ein Affenhirni lies seinen im Gelände liegen...
> 
> 
> Gruss und vielen Dank schonmal!


Hab ich.


----------



## bbkp (3. September 2019)

wuerde gerne den remote lockout in die formula selva R montieren.
das video 



verrraet aber nix wie bei 2air vorgegangen werden muss.

hat das von euch schon wer gemacht ?


----------



## Roebel-G (3. September 2019)

@Xyz79  Ich schreib dir ne PN.


----------



## Hardtail94 (3. September 2019)

bbkp schrieb:


> wuerde gerne den remote lockout in die formula selva R montieren.
> das video
> 
> 
> ...



Da der Remote ja nur mit der Dämpfung (rechtes Standrohr) etwas zu tun hat, die 2Air im linken sitzt, hat das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. September 2019)

Nix mit der Coil Version?


----------



## wherewedroppin (7. September 2019)

Wie kann man die Kappe mit den Einstellreglern verstellen? Ich habe die kleine Madenschraube gelöst und versucht die ganze Kappe mit einer Zange an den zwei Einkerbungen zu drehen. Jedoch erfolglos. Hat die Kappe einen starken Widerstand? Ist es stufenlos verstellbar?


----------



## bbkp (7. September 2019)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Da der Remote ja nur mit der Dämpfung (rechtes Standrohr) etwas zu tun hat, die 2Air im linken sitzt, hat das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.


anscheinend hast du das video gar nicht gesehen.... 
warum gibt er 100psi hinein, i.e. rechts ?!? und nur in die positiv kammer ?
vermutlich weils keine negative kammer gegeben hat zu der zeit wie das video erstellt wurde. 
es gibt keinen hinweis ob man die negativ auslassen muss (was ich vermute) oder gleich die 100 in die positiv kammer gibt.


----------



## 230691 (8. September 2019)

@bbkp Das aufpumpen auf 100 Psi dient nur der Vorsicht.
Um den Lockout zu tauschen, musst du die Dämpfungskartusche am gelben Hebel öffnen.
Würdest du dann einfedern, kommt dir das Öl entgegen gespritzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkp (8. September 2019)

230691 schrieb:


> @bbkp Das aufpumpen auf 100 Psi dient nur der Vorsicht.
> Um den Lockout zu tauschen, musst du die Dämpfungskartusche am gelben Hebel öffnen.
> Würdest du dann einfedern, kommt dir das Öl entgegen gespritzt.


d.h. bei einer 2air sollte ich die negativ kammer auslassen und dann auf 100psi gehen. korrekt ?


----------



## 230691 (8. September 2019)

Ich würde das so handhaben.
Negativ einfach leer lassen, schließlich möchte ich eine harte Federgabel und kein gutes Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## wherewedroppin (9. September 2019)

Wie kann man die Selva so klein wie möglich bekommen? Ab einer bestimmten Stelle ging keine Luft mehr raus, jetzt sind noch ca. 8cm der Standrohre sichtbar. Wenn ich es zusammendrücke fährt die Gabel in die besagte Position aus


----------



## bbkp (9. September 2019)

kinderarbeit.
du drueckst und der nachwuchs bedient die pumpe.


----------



## wherewedroppin (9. September 2019)

Ich habe jetzt einfach am Ventil auf den Pin gedrückt und dabei gleichzeitig die Gabel zusammengedrückt, da ich keine Pumpe zur Hand hatte


----------



## 230691 (9. September 2019)

Ok, mal Butter bei die Fische - ich werde mit der Selva nicht warm.

Gewicht ca 80kg
Druck 50-65 Psi

War jetzt zwei Freitage hintereinander in Winterberg.
Dort habe ich mich, bis auf fünf Abfahrten Downhill, nur auf der Freeride aufgehalten.
Ziel war es, die Gabel gut kennenzulernen und einzustellen.
Das ist mir leider nicht gelungen...

Problem: Gefühlt kommt sie, bei wirklich schnellen Schlägen, nicht hinterher.

Bremswellen generell ein Problem, die Downhill bin ich eher runtergestolpert und unten gab es total verkrampfte Hände.

Vorhanden ist die Blaue/ Regular medium sowie Orange/ Special med CTS Einheit.

Die blaue konnte mich gar nicht überzeugen.
Taucht mir u.a. beim Bremsen zu stark ab.
Dann empfand ich das Verhalten recht digital.
Entweder sehr plüschig oder plötzlich unfassbar hart/ progressive.

Also zur Orangenen
Die Lowspeed Druckstufe (blauer Versteller) bewirkt endlich etwas.
Abtauchen bzw. durchhängen am Anfang ist auch in Ordnung.
Orange bin ich mit 0 bis 2 Neopos gefahren.
Zwei auf gar keinen Fall, einer war Ok. Glaube ich tendiere tatsächlich aber zu gar keinem.

Aber auch mit dieser CTS habe ich einfach das Problem, dass ich stark verkrampfe und bei schnellen Schlägen keinen Spaß habe.

Frage: Hat jemand die Special Soft bzw ist sie mal gefahren und kann berichten?
Oder will vielleich diese CTS sogar abgeben?

Würde ganz gerne einmal versuchen, ob ich damit die Dämpfung generell etwas weicher bekomme, ohne Absacken im oberen Federweg.

Eine andere Überlegung war, die 2Air Einheit zu kaufen.
Ich finde nämlich, dass die Negativfeder das Absacken eher unterstützt.


----------



## Irvine78 (12. September 2019)

Die Negativfeder wirkt eigentlich nicht mehr im Bereich des absackens, die sorgt für das Ansprechverhalten. Du müsstest auch in einem Gewichtsbereich sein, auf welchen die Negativfeder abgestimmt ist. meist haben nur leichte und schwere personen probleme, dass die negativfeder nicht passt.

mir kommt dein druck recht wenig vor, ich fahr die 2Air und hab 95 - 97 kg und fahr 93 psi in der hauptkammer(durch befüllen der negativkammer erhöht sich dieser noch leicht). versuch mal mehr druck (körpergewicht = psi haut meistens grob hin, evtl. mal 5psi abziehen-was schreibt denn formula auf die gabel?).  Auch deine Druckangabe von 15 psi Schwankung ist merkwürdig, ich schwanke meist bei +/- 3 psi.

es könnte sein, dass du die gabel zu weich fährst, dadurch zu weit einsackst und letztendlich nur auf der endprogression rumhopst was sich dann natürlich nicht gut anfühlt und du deshalb weniger dämpfung möchtest. Mehr Druck fühlt sich halt im Stand schlechter an, im Fahrbetrieb ists letztendlich aber angenehmer, du bleibst höher im federweg und die zugstufe schafft es die gabel vor dem nächsten schlag wieder fast komplett ausfedern zu lassen. bei zu wenig druck hängst zu tief im Federweg und die zugstufe schaffts auch nicht den gesamten federweg wieder herzustellen. deine gabel verhärtet mit jedem Schlag.machst bei zu weichem fahrwerk die zugstufe schneller, schlägt dir das VR beim Ausfedern gegen den nächsten Schlag und verstärkt diesen.

Das blaue CTS ist von beginn an eher straffer, orange ist n guter kompromiss (fahr ich derzeit auch). Grün müsste auch passen, bin ich aber noch nicht gefahren, da mir orange eigentlich taugt. (ist halt geschmackssache und auch vom fahrstil abhängig)

Neopos hatte ich zuletzt auch alle rausgeschmissen. Die abgeriebenen Gummibrocken hingen genau zwischen kolben und gleitfläche der luftkammer, denke dass das nicht so toll ist. Zumal die Reibwerte von den formula gabeln gefühlt eh nicht die besten sind.

Ich weiß nicht wie die freeride strecke in winterberg ist, wenn man da ähnlich schnell wie in leogang unterwegs ist und die strecken genausoviel bremswellen haben, kannst mal die zugstufe recht weit (also fast offen) fahren. In Leogang klappt straff und schnell ganz gut, allerdings nur auf den schnellen strecken mit vielen bremswellen, auf der dh zb. braucht man schon ne "langsamere" zugstufe.

Mein Tipp wäre, dreh mal alles auf (zugstufe, lockout und druckstufe) dann fang mal mit dem Druck an. Ich roll meistens und versuch aus der stehenden Position heraus die Gabel soweit wie möglich zu komprimieren, Ziel sind ca. 3/4 des FW. wenn das passt nach dem SAG schauen. Ist die Gabel zu Beginn dann viel zu straff (Also fast kein SAG), druck senken (max. 5 psi schritte) und ggf neopos reinpacken. 

Wenn der druck passt, gehts an die zugstufe. erst komplett offen fahren, dann komplett geschlossen. von der einstellung wo es sich besser anfühlt, mit 1 oder 2 klicks in die gegenrichtung arbeiten bis man auch hier was brauchbares gefunden hat. mit der Druckstufe dann genauso. einmal offen, einmal geschlossen und dann klick für klick. 

wenn sich offen und geschlossen gleich schlecht / komisch anfühlen, kannst auch in der mitte starten. dann 2 klicks in eine richtung, dann die zwei wieder rückgängig machen und zwei in die andere Richtung. so kommst dann auch irgendwann ans ziel. 

nicht zu verachten ist auch der Einfluss vom Dämpfer auf die Gabel! schneller dämpfer mit langsamer gabel oder andersrum verträgt sich meistens nicht (ist Geschmackssache, manchen taugts). prinzipiell sollte das fahrwerk vorn und hinten gleichschnell arbeiten. n schneller dämpfer bringt deinen körperschwerpunkt nach einem Schlag meist n stück nach vorne / oben. wenn du genau in dem moment den zweiten schlag an der gabel abbekommst, fühlt sich der schlag härter an. von dem her den dämpfer lieber n tacken langsamer machen, wenn die zugstufe an der gabel passt, kannst auch die zugstufe vom dämpfer wieder schneller machen.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (16. September 2019)

Hat hier jemand eine Idee, wie der Kratzer entstanden sein könnte? 
Ich kann mir das garnicht erklären, wäre es möglich, das intern in der Gabel etwas schleift, auf denn letzten Zentimetern Federweg?


----------



## Deleted 148456 (16. September 2019)

Trat erst auf, nachdem ich den Neopos  
aus der Luftkammer entfernt habe, mit Neopos hab ich den Federweg nicht voll nutzen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mu3rt0 (16. September 2019)

Barricade schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 910504
> Hat hier jemand eine Idee, wie der Kratzer entstanden sein könnte?
> Ich kann mir das garnicht erklären, wäre es möglich, das intern in der Gabel etwas schleift, auf denn letzten Zentimetern Federweg?


Da muss doch nur etwas kleines am Abstreifer hängen geblieben sein, nein Steinchen etc. und Ratsch haste sowas.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (16. September 2019)

Dann ist die Beschichtung aber übelst empfindlich   Hatte sowas noch bei keiner Gabel


----------



## Mu3rt0 (16. September 2019)

Barricade schrieb:


> Dann ist die Beschichtung aber übelst empfindlich   Hatte sowas noch bei keiner Gabel


Mach dir nix draus, bei meiner Lyrik sieht's nicht besser aus nur das es punktuell abgeht. Und bei der Magura Vyron ebenfalls.
Da waren die alten hellen Rohre wesentlich unempfindlicher aber der schwarze Müll gleitet ja angeblich besser.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (16. September 2019)

Na wenn das so ist, dann ignorier ich den Kratzer einfach


----------



## Mu3rt0 (16. September 2019)

Barricade schrieb:


> Na wenn das so ist, dann ignorier ich den Kratzer einfach


Naja es gibt maximal 3 Möglichkeiten :
1.Ignore
2. Ausbessern/Auffüllen
3. Einheit austauschen
Ist es denn nur die Beschichtung oder ist das nen richtig schöner tiefer Kratzer in dem Rohr ?


----------



## Xyz79 (16. September 2019)

Ein Service schadet sicher auch nicht. Irgendwo war oder ist ein Fremdkörper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 148456 (16. September 2019)

Mu3rt0 schrieb:


> Naja es gibt maximal 3 Möglichkeiten :
> 1.Ignore
> 2. Ausbessern/Auffüllen
> 3. Einheit austauschen
> Ist es denn nur die Beschichtung oder ist das nen richtig schöner tiefer Kratzer in dem Rohr ?


Ist nur die Beschichtung, Grat ist keiner vorhanden


----------



## Deleted 148456 (16. September 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ein Service schadet sicher auch nicht. Irgendwo war oder ist ein Fremdkörper.


Die Gabel ist erst 10 Wochen alt, Service hat die denke ich noch nicht nötig, und wenns ein Fremdkörper war, und der immer noch da wäre, müsste der Kratzer ja länger werden?


----------



## Deleted 148456 (16. September 2019)

Deswegen war ja mein Gedanke, ob’s intern in der Gabel eine Macke geben könnte, die sowas auf denn letzten Zentimetern Federweg verursacht


----------



## Mu3rt0 (16. September 2019)

Barricade schrieb:


> Ist nur die Beschichtung, Grat ist keiner vorhanden


Also wie bei meiner Lyrik, was ich einfach so lasse. Bin da nicht so empfindlich als manch anderer. Schön ist aber natürlich anders.


Barricade schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist erst 10 Wochen alt, Service hat die denke ich noch nicht nötig, und wenns ein Fremdkörper war, und der immer noch da wäre, müsste der Kratzer ja länger werden?


Im Grunde schon aber auf der anderen Seite könnte er auch ins Casting gelangt sein. Alles möglich.


----------



## hans7 (16. September 2019)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall das Casting mal abziehen und alles nachschauen. Und gleich nen kleinen Service mitmachen, musst ja sowieso wenn das Casting abziehst, das Öl wird wohl Flöten gehen.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (16. September 2019)

Ok, überredet  , dann schau ich die Tage mal nach, bei ein paar Schrauberbierchen

Gibts irgendwelche Einwände gegen Motoröl ins Casting? 
Boxxer und co, hatts auf jeden Fall nicht geschadet


----------



## Hardtail94 (16. September 2019)

Das sind übrigens nicht die letzten Zentimeter Federwerg, sondern die ersten.
Kleiner Service ist unumgänglich, wenn du dir nicht noch mehr am Standrohr und eventuell an den Buchsen zerstören willst.
Ist doch kein Hexenwerk, und irgendwo in der Gabel/Dichtung wird der Fremdkörper noch rumfliegen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. September 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> So. Ich habe gerade den kleinen Service durchgeführt (Abstreifer und Schaumgummiringe neu, Dichtung auf der Air Seite am weißen Kolben neu). Ich bin nach der hier von CS verlinkten Anleitung für die Selva S vorgegangen und habe das FX Öl benutzt.
> 
> Um es klarzustellen. Das ist kein Ballistol und ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass es besser schmiert, denn es ist viel dickflüssiger.
> 
> ...


Heute habe ich mal in die Gabel geschaut. Auch das dickere Öl war aus der Air Seite oben komplett verschwunden. Schade, dass man die Schmierung so oft nachbessern muss.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. September 2019)

Ich habe jetzt auch ein Klappern in meiner Selva. Vorher war das nicht. Gab es da schon eine Lösung? Wenn ich das Rad schnell in den Bunnyhop hochziehe, klingt es, als würde es gegen irgendeinen Anschlagspuffer klacken. Beim harten Trailgeballer ist auch ein lautes Klappern zu vernehmen. Ich würde mal einen großen Service machen (lassen). Kann es sein, dass die Buchsen ausgeschlagen sind?

Wenn ich den Lockout reinmach, die Bremse ziehe und das Rad (wie zum Prüfen vom Steuersatzspiel) vor und zurückwackel, dann fühlt es sich an als ob sich da etwas bewegt. Der Steuersatz ist es nicht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. September 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch ein Klappern in meiner Selva. Vorher war das nicht. Gab es da schon eine Lösung? Wenn ich das Rad schnell in den Bunnyhop hochziehe, klingt es, als würde es gegen irgendeinen Anschlagspuffer klacken. Beim harten Trailgeballer ist auch ein lautes Klappern zu vernehmen. Ich würde mal einen großen Service machen (lassen). Kann es sein, dass die Buchsen ausgeschlagen sind?
> 
> Wenn ich den Lockout reinmach, die Bremse ziehe und das Rad (wie zum Prüfen vom Steuersatzspiel) vor und zurückwackel, dann fühlt es sich an als ob sich da etwas bewegt. Der Steuersatz ist es nicht.


Spontane Selbstheilung? Ich habe mal die Gabel auf 110 psi aufgepumpt und wieder auf meine 80 runter gelassen. Kein Geräusch mehr da. Warum? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (24. September 2019)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## wherewedroppin (28. September 2019)

Ist es normal, dass Öl an den Standrohren ist?
Habe ich jetzt schon bei 2 Selvas bemerkt


----------



## Xyz79 (28. September 2019)

wherewedroppin schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass Öl an den Standrohren ist?
> Habe ich jetzt schon bei 2 Selvas bemerkt


Hab ich seit dem letzten Service mit wechsel der Staubabstreifer auch. Davor fing das immer erst an wenn mal ein Service fällig wurde. Werde jetzt eh noch mal nen großen Service machen. Mal sehen ob sie dann auch wieder von Anfang an etwas sifft.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. September 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Hab ich seit dem letzten Service mit wechsel der Staubabstreifer auch. Davor fing das immer erst an wenn mal ein Service fällig wurde. Werde jetzt eh noch mal nen großen Service machen. Mal sehen ob sie dann auch wieder von Anfang an etwas sifft.


Ich hatte das bisher immer vor dem notwendigen Service. So als Erinnerung, dass er vonnöten ist. Danach nur die ersten zwei Fahrten. Den großen Service werde ich jetzt auch machen, einfach, weil ich die Gabel schon mehr als die 100h gefahren bin und davon ausgehe, dass es ganz gut wäre, den Service zu tun.


----------



## Xyz79 (28. September 2019)

Die Staubabstreifer gibt es bei r2 bike für 29,50.
BC hat sie für 35 im Shop. Auf Anfrage machen die aber auch die 29,50.


----------



## wherewedroppin (28. September 2019)

Ist es denn schlimm? Also kann man noch ein paar Abfahrten machen ohne Bedenken?

Mich hat es sehr verwundert, da beide Bikes erst seit Juni/Mai im Einsatz sind und auch nicht so extrem häufig (1 Mal/Woche)


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe gerade den Cartridge Service der Gabel gemacht. Als ich die beiden Schrauben unten löste, kam mir das Casting entgegen. Wie kann das denn sein? Die Luft wird ja erst im nächsten Schritt abgelassen.

Kann es sein, dass sich irgendwie die Luft an der Kolbendichtung vorbei in die Negativkammer gemogelt hat? Würde auch erklären, warum sie sich in letzter Zeit so komisch angefühlt hat.


----------



## freetourer (1. Oktober 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade den Cartridge Service der Gabel gemacht. Als ich die beiden Schrauben unten löste, kam mir das Casting entgegen. Wie kann das denn sein? Die Luft wird ja erst im nächsten Schritt abgelassen.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass sich irgendwie die Luft an der Kolbendichtung vorbei in die Negativkammer gemogelt hat? Würde auch erklären, warum sie sich in letzter Zeit so komisch angefühlt hat.



Klar - Überdruck im Casting kann es immer mal geben


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Oktober 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Klar - Überdruck im Casting kann es immer mal geben


Hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentient (1. Oktober 2019)

Kurze Frage zum Setup an die Spezialisten:

Fahre die Selva EX 170mm seit ca. einem halben Jahr an meinem Propain Tyee, und finde sie im Vergleich zu meiner vorherigen Pike ganz großartig.
Leider schaffe ich es aber nicht, den Federweg annähernd auszunutzen. Habe mit meinem derzeitigen Setup noch ca. 3,5 cm Federweg-Reserve.

Gewicht fahrfertig ca. 90kg
90 psi
Druckstufe 3 Klicks im Uhrzeigersinn
Rebound: 3 Klicks von Langsam 

Ich hätte nun gerne ein etwas weicheres Setup ohne zu weit einzusinken.
Das passiert, wenn ich den Druck auf ca. 80 psi reduziere und sorgt insbesondere bei großen Stufen und Drops nicht gerade für Sicherheit.

Wie gehe ich am besten einigermaßen logisch vor um mich an ein ideales Setup ranzutasten?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## freetourer (1. Oktober 2019)

Sentient schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zum Setup an die Spezialisten:
> 
> Fahre die Selva EX 170mm seit ca. einem halben Jahr an meinem Propain Tyee, und finde sie im Vergleich zu meiner vorherigen Pike ganz großartig.
> Leider schaffe ich es aber nicht, den Federweg annähernd auszunutzen. Habe mit meinem derzeitigen Setup noch ca. 3,5 cm Federweg-Reserve.
> ...




Härter Fahren. 

Im Ernst - hier kennt ja niemand Deinen Fahrstil und Deine Strecken.

Meine Formulas habe ich auch so abgestimmt, dass ich auf meinen Hometrailrunden noch ca. 3cm Federweg übrig habe - die werden nur bei einigen Drops mit Landungen ins Flat benötigt.

Ansonsten könntest Du nachschauen, ob zuviel Ballistol in der Luftkammer ist.

Alternativ würde ich eh bei 90kg über eine Special Firm CTS Einheit nachdenken - die bietet mehr Gegenhalt und taucht nicht so ab.


----------



## Sentient (1. Oktober 2019)

Dank dir,
ja das mit dem härter fahren stimmt vermutlich, bin noch eher auf der gemächlichen Seite unterwegs und nehme nicht jeden Drop oder Sprung mit.
Kann man mit der Special Firm dann insgesamt weicher fahren?


----------



## Don_Patata (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich fahre meine Selva mit 180 mm bei 90kg fahrfertig mit 60 - 65 psi, 2 Neopos und 5 ml FX Öl in der Luftkammer.
Druckstufe hab ich 6 Klicks von offen.
Rebound hab ich grad nicht im Kopf.
CTS habe ich das Spezial Medium verbaut.
Sag habe ich dann 25-30 %.
Federweg nutze ich eigentlich je nach Gelände ziemlich gut aus.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe es ähnlich wie @Don_Patata nur dass ich 3 Neopos/3ml drin habe und bei 75-80 psi lande mit meinen 95kg fahrfertig. 

@Sentient Dass bei der Selva ca. 1.5cm an Tauchrohr übrig bleiben, auch wenn man komplett eingefedert hat, ist dir bewusst?


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Oktober 2019)

Boar. Heut gab's die Selva R in 29'' für 500,- bei RCZ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentient (2. Oktober 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe es ähnlich wie @Don_Patata nur dass ich 3 Neopos/3ml drin habe und bei 75-80 psi lande mit meinen 95kg fahrfertig.
> 
> @Sentient Dass bei der Selva ca. 1.5cm an Tauchrohr übrig bleiben, auch wenn man komplett eingefedert hat, ist dir bewusst?



Nein, das war mir nicht bewußt, ist aber eine super Neuigkeit, da ich somit noch 2 cm Reserven habe, die ich völlig in Ordnung finde 
Ansonsten bin ich nämlich wahnsinnig zufrieden!
Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Oktober 2019)

Sentient schrieb:


> Nein, das war mir nicht bewußt, ist aber eine super Neuigkeit, da ich somit noch 2 cm Reserven habe, die ich völlig in Ordnung finde
> Ansonsten bin ich nämlich wahnsinnig zufrieden!
> Danke für den Hinweis!


 Das findet man erst heraus, wenn man mal einen Service gemacht hat.


----------



## crisotop (2. Oktober 2019)

Sentient schrieb:


> Nein, das war mir nicht bewußt, ist aber eine super Neuigkeit, da ich somit noch 2 cm Reserven habe, die ich völlig in Ordnung finde
> Ansonsten bin ich nämlich wahnsinnig zufrieden!
> Danke für den Hinweis!



Aber nur bei der 29er Variante. Meine 27,5 EX Federt komplett ein (2-3mm)


----------



## Xyz79 (3. Oktober 2019)

crisotop schrieb:


> Aber nur bei der 29er Variante. Meine 27,5 EX Federt komplett ein (2-3mm)


Und bei meiner 27.5 EX bleibt 1 cm über.


----------



## crisotop (4. Oktober 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Und bei meiner 27.5 EX bleibt 1 cm über.



Haha


----------



## Xyz79 (4. Oktober 2019)

crisotop schrieb:


> Haha



Ist schon lustig mit der selva.


----------



## bbkp (7. Oktober 2019)

meine selva R dual air ist auf 150mm getravelt, aber hat seit der letzten ausfaht nur mehr 115mm. 




woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## crisotop (8. Oktober 2019)

bbkp schrieb:


> meine selva R dual air ist auf 150mm getravelt, aber hat seit der letzten ausfaht nur mehr 115mm.
> Anhang anzeigen 920295
> woran kann das liegen ?



Zuviel Druck in der Negativkammer -- Gabel zieht sich zusammen. Kannst du die Gabel per Hand auf die vollen 150mm auseinanderziehen?


----------



## bbkp (8. Oktober 2019)

hab ich beim auf die schnelle probieren nicht zusammengebracht.


----------



## bbkp (9. Oktober 2019)

werd jetzt mal den luftruck in der negativ kammer messen und dann auf 0 reduzieren. dann das gleiche mit der positiv kammer.

...und dann wieder meine notierten druecke herstellen.

mal sehen welches ergebnis mich erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkp (9. Oktober 2019)

so.

beim auslassen der negativkammer ist die gabel wieder voll auseinandergegangen.
hab dann auch die positivkammer entleert und wieder auf meinen druck gebracht.
und nachher die negativkammer.
selbes bild.

es sieht so aus als ob etwas zwischen den beiden kammern nicht in ordnung waere.
irgendwelche ideen ?
kann das etwas mit der travelanpassung zu tun haben die durchgefürt wurde ?


----------



## crisotop (9. Oktober 2019)

Ich warte immer noch auf die Travel Spacer und hab aktuell die 2Air noch nicht in Verwendung -- hört sich aus der "ferne" schlicht nach zuviel Druck in der Negativkammer an. Ich nehme stark an du befolgst die Druckangaben von Formula? Hatte die Gabel vorher 160mm Federweg?


----------



## bbkp (9. Oktober 2019)

sie sollte 150mm haben da ich sie auf 150mm traveln habe lassen. scheint aber jetzt 160mm zu sein. also wenn alle luft aus beiden kammern raus ist so steht nach dem neurlichen befuellen der positiv kammer (ca 85psi) der ring bei 160mm.

und so ab 50psi  in der negativ kammer "schrumpft" sie dann zusammen.


----------



## bbkp (9. Oktober 2019)

denke ich hab das problem gefunden. ich habe vor dem befuellen der negativkammer vergessen den lockout zu betaetigen.....
sag passt auch. warum ich allerdings auf 160mm millimeter komme wirds sich mir wohl erst beim service offenbaren.


----------



## Xyz79 (9. Oktober 2019)

bbkp schrieb:


> denke ich hab das problem gefunden. ich habe vor dem befuellen der negativkammer vergessen den lockout zu betaetigen.....
> sag passt auch. warum ich allerdings auf 160mm millimeter komme wirds sich mir wohl erst beim service offenbaren.


Die Selva lässt sich nicht komplett komprimieren. Da bleibt was über. Dann passt das mit den 150mm.


----------



## bbkp (9. Oktober 2019)

dss weiss ich eh. hab da auch einen gelben kabelbinder drauf sodass ich es immer erkennen kann wieviel vom federweg genutzt wird.
hab die 160mm wenn die positiv Kammer gefuellt, die negativ leer ist und kein lockout betaetigt ist.
sobald ich lockout schliesse, negativ befuelle und lockout löse hab ich 150.

aber vielleicht gehört das eh so.


----------



## Xyz79 (9. Oktober 2019)

Ist normal das die sich dann etwas zusammenzieht.


----------



## bbkp (9. Oktober 2019)

dann hoffe ich dass es so bleibt.
mal sehen ob es morgen in der frueh auch noch so ist.
dann werd ichs am Nachmittag mal ausführen.


----------



## bbkp (10. Oktober 2019)

alles wieder gut. bin ein paarmal über die treppen die böschung runter und die  30 tiefenmeter sind gut gelaufen.
alles passt wieder, sowohl sag (30mm) als auch federweg (150mm).
und der rcc funktioniert auch perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkp (13. Oktober 2019)

gestern eine laengere ausfahrt gemacht.  und leider hat sich der federweg wieder reduziert. diesmal auf 140mm.
habe es wieder zurückgesetzt.
wenn es wieder passiert und sich der federweg reduziert werd ich wohl eine reklamation machen  muessen.
faehrt eigentlich noch irgendwer die dual air ?


----------



## crisotop (13. Oktober 2019)

Ändert sich auch der SAG in großem Maße? Also zwischen „vollem“ und „verringertem“ Federweg?
Das leichte Zusammenziehen ist ja bei aktuellen RockShox Gabeln mit der großen Debonair Negativkammer ähnlich. Dafür halt auch so gut wie kein Losbrechmoment


----------



## bbkp (13. Oktober 2019)

crisotop schrieb:


> Ändert sich auch der SAG in großem Maße? Also zwischen „vollem“ und „verringertem“ Federweg?
> Das leichte Zusammenziehen ist ja bei aktuellen RockShox Gabeln mit der großen Debonair Negativkammer ähnlich. Dafür halt auch so gut wie kein Losbrechmoment


vom sattel aus hat es "normal" ausgesehen, also nicht signifikant weniger. allerdings hab ich nicht explizit gemessen, das kann also täuschen.


----------



## crisotop (13. Oktober 2019)

vielleicht noch mal in Ruhe messen. Wenn sich da nix grob verändert würde ich mich nicht ärgern. Spricht ja für die Gabel, daß die schon mit dem Gewicht von Rad leicht einfedert


----------



## Xyz79 (13. Oktober 2019)

bbkp schrieb:


> gestern eine laengere ausfahrt gemacht.  und leider hat sich der federweg wieder reduziert. diesmal auf 140mm.
> habe es wieder zurückgesetzt.
> wenn es wieder passiert und sich der federweg reduziert werd ich wohl eine reklamation machen  muessen.
> faehrt eigentlich noch irgendwer die dual air ?


Jip.


----------



## bbkp (13. Oktober 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Jip.


zufrieden ? wie lang denn schon ? wie hast du sie denn getravelt ?  und wie schwer bist du denn ?
thschuldigung dass ich so neugierig bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (14. Oktober 2019)

bbkp schrieb:


> zufrieden ? wie lang denn schon ? wie hast du sie denn getravelt ?  und wie schwer bist du denn ?
> thschuldigung dass ich so neugierig bin.


Bin zufrieden. Hatte die auf 2air umgebaut. 
Wiege so ca 77 -80 kg in voller Ausrüstung. In der positivkammer 60psi und in der negativkammer 70. 10 Unterschied passt gut sonst zieht sie sich zu weit zusammen. Und 3 Neopos in der Positivkammer.


----------



## bbkp (14. Oktober 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Bin zufrieden. Hatte die auf 2air umgebaut.
> Wiege so ca 77 -80 kg in voller Ausrüstung. In der positivkammer 60psi und in der negativkammer 70. 10 Unterschied passt gut sonst zieht sie sich zu weit zusammen. Und 3 Neopos in der Positivkammer.


spannend: formula gibt an 20-30psi differenz zwischen den kammern. ich fahre bei ca 100kg so in etwa 88/115.
3 neopos überrascht mich auch. ich hab nur eins und vermisse eigentlich nichts.

so wie es aussieht schrumpft deine auch wenn du mit den empfohlenen 20psi differenz fahren wuerdest.


----------



## Xyz79 (14. Oktober 2019)

Waren es nicht 10-20psi Unterschied? 
Bei 20psi kam meine auch nicht ganz raus. Bzw zieht sich zusammen. Bei 10psi zieht sie sich bei mir ca 5mm zusammen. Was völlig ok ist. Probier es mal mit 10 psi.


----------



## bbkp (14. Oktober 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Waren es nicht 10-20psi Unterschied?
> Bei 20psi kam meine auch nicht ganz raus. Bzw zieht sich zusammen. Bei 10psi zieht sie sich bei mir ca 5mm zusammen. Was völlig ok ist. Probier es mal mit 10 psi.


sind 10-30. nicht 20 bis 30 wie ich gesagt habe.

so stehts im handbuch:




und davon kann man bei der negativkammer +/- 10 psi abweichen. 

und so im video:


----------



## Xyz79 (14. Oktober 2019)

Wobei die meisten weniger Druck fahren als in der Tabelle angegeben. Die angegebenen Werte sind sehr sportlich. Versuch einfach mal die 10 psi und schau was passiert. Bei 20 psi zog sich meine schon gut 2cm zusammen. Du hast ja fast 30psi Druckunterschiede.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Oktober 2019)

Grüß Euch!


Ich habe mir gestern Abend im Cosmic Sports Händlershop kurz die Ersatzteilpreise angesehen. Irre ich mich, oder sind die durchaus moderat? Wenn ich das richtig sehe, kostet eine CSU 280 Euro und ein Casting nur 160 Euro?






						Formula Steerer, Crown, and Stanchion Kit (Black) Selva 27.5" boost Fork-SB40132-00
					






					shop.cosmicsports.de
				









						Formula Lower Legs Kit QR15 (Black) - long travel 170-180mm Selva 27.5" boost Fork-SB40134-00
					






					shop.cosmicsports.de
				




Und eine Interessante Frage habe ich noch: Nero und Selva haben beide 35er Standrohre. Da müsste sich doch eigentlich die Selva auf das drei Kammer System der Nero R umbauen lassen. Wahrscheinlich ist die Kolbenstange für den Trennkolben der zwei Positivkammern zu lang. Aber den könnte man vielleicht kürzen. Oder passt vielleicht sogar eine AWK? AWK bedient quasi zwei verschiedene Gewindesteigungen. Vielleicht passt da wirklich eine?
Ich finde es schade, dass es keine Selva R gibt. 

Und noch eine Frage: Hat wirklich noch niemand die Dämpfungskartusche selbst zerlegt? Einschicken ist doch öde.


----------



## bbkp (19. Oktober 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass es keine Selva R gibt.


was meinst du damit ? 
ich hab eine selva R


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Oktober 2019)

Oh Verzeihung. Ich habe das mit der Nomenklatur noch nicht richtig drauf. 
Also ich meine eine Selva R mit drei Luftkammern, wie sie die Nero R hat.


----------



## bbkp (19. Oktober 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Wobei die meisten weniger Druck fahren als in der Tabelle angegeben. Die angegebenen Werte sind sehr sportlich. Versuch einfach mal die 10 psi und schau was passiert. Bei 20 psi zog sich meine schon gut 2cm zusammen. Du hast ja fast 30psi Druckunterschiede.


hab ich jetzt gemacht. vor der tour die vollen 150mm danach nur mehr 140mm.
werd jetzt noch mal fahren und schauen obs noch weniger wird

edit: nur mehr 130mm. ?


----------



## Nordender (21. Oktober 2019)

Hat zufällig jemand einen 10mm Travel Adjustment Spacer für die Selva S rumliegen und würde den für einen fairen Kurs abgeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (3. November 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Kann das Geräusch beim 3. aufschlagen zufällig jemand zuordnen?
> Muss eigentlich von der Gabel kommen. Rahmen ist ein anderer. Steuersatzlager sind auch neu.
> Negativfedern sind auch beide mit Schrumpfschlauch überzogen.


Für das Protokoll. Das Geräusch ist nach befüllen und entlüften der Kartusche weg. Vielleicht hilft es ja mal jemand anderem.


----------



## crisotop (4. November 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Für das Protokoll. Das Geräusch ist nach befüllen und entlüften der Kartusche weg. Vielleicht hilft es ja mal jemand anderem.



wars bei mir leider nicht, bzw. nach ein paar mal fahren wieder da. Kommt aber definitiv von der Kartusche bei starker Druckstufendämpfung bzw. aktiviertem Lockout. Ich werd bei Gelegenheit nochmal reinschauen und ein weiteres mal Entlüften.


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. November 2019)

crisotop schrieb:


> wars bei mir leider nicht, bzw. nach ein paar mal fahren wieder da. Kommt aber definitiv von der Kartusche bei starker Druckstufendämpfung bzw. aktiviertem Lockout. Ich werd bei Gelegenheit nochmal reinschauen und ein weiteres mal Entlüften.


Nach dem Entlüften noch mal das CST rausschrauben und dort bis Anschlag Öl einfüllen. Dann wieder zu.


----------



## H.B.O (7. November 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Oh Verzeihung. Ich habe das mit der Nomenklatur noch nicht richtig drauf.
> Also ich meine eine Selva R mit drei Luftkammern, wie sie die Nero R hat.


Formula hat gesagt dass für eine weitere luftkammer bei der selva kein platz war. die nachfragen gab es nämlih schon bei der vorstellung der 2 kammer gabel. ich hab die einfache seit februar und bin sehr zufrieden, kein tauchen gute dämpfung und generell von der luftkammer eher besser als meine manitou mit mrt. einzig temperaturen unter 0 haben sie nicht wirklich bedacht, ab 0 grad ist die gabel trotz offener zugstufe zu langsam. eventuell isses bei Deinen langen abfahrten nicht so schlimm und sie wird ein wenig warm.

cheers


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. November 2019)

Schlimmer als bei meiner Cane Creek Helm kann die Kälteempfindlichkeit der Selva auch nicht sein. 
Da hilft nur dünneres Öl. Im Casting und den Luftkammern kein Problem, aber in der Dämpfungskartusche ist ja schon serienmäßig ein 2,5 wt drin. An der Helm habe ich den HSR Shimstack umgebaut. Das hilft.


----------



## crisotop (8. November 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Nach dem Entlüften noch mal das CST rausschrauben und dort bis Anschlag Öl einfüllen. Dann wieder zu.



Dankeschön -- das kann ich am WE gleich noch probieren!


----------



## wherewedroppin (8. November 2019)

Welchen Inbus braucht man, um die Steckachse ohne das ILS zu lösen? Habe mein Bike gerade nicht im Haus.


----------



## MK83 (8. November 2019)

5 mm


----------



## crisotop (9. November 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Nach dem Entlüften noch mal das CST rausschrauben und dort bis Anschlag Öl einfüllen. Dann wieder zu.



Hat leider keine Verbesserung gebracht. War etwas Öl am Boden nach entfernen des CTS, hab dann randvoll gemacht und wieder zusammengesteckt.

Bei mir klackt/knackt es nur mit geschlossenem Lockout / geschlossenem CTS beim Ausfedern. Also Belastung am Lenker und sobald ich den Druck nachlasse und die Gabel wieder entlaste knackt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (9. November 2019)

Ist der Satellit fest?


----------



## Nforcer (25. November 2019)

Ersatzteile: 618 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Ersatzteile ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 618 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## bbkp (25. November 2019)

bbkp schrieb:


> hab ich jetzt gemacht. vor der tour die vollen 150mm danach nur mehr 140mm.
> werd jetzt noch mal fahren und schauen obs noch weniger wird
> 
> edit: nur mehr 130mm. ?


gabel ist zurueck von der reklamatiin.
kann aber nicht probieren. muskelfasereinriss


----------



## PeterTheo (26. November 2019)

Hallo, ich habe in der Familie 2 Selva in Betrieb, eine S und eine R. Beide brauchen dringend einen lower leg Service.

Schmieröl: ich habe nur RS Öle da, 0-W30 und 10WT, muss es unbedingt Formula FX öl sein? Im Video sagen Sie 15ml je Seite, richtig?
Schaumstoffringe: passen 35 mm Ringe aus dem RS Sortiment?

Ich habe schon viele Antworte hier im Forum dazu gesucht, aber keine passenden Antworten gefunden.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## CosmicSports (26. November 2019)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe in der Familie 2 Selva in Betrieb, eine S und eine R. Beide brauchen dringend einen lower leg Service.
> 
> Schmieröl: ich habe nur RS Öle da, 0-W30 und 10WT, muss es unbedingt Formula FX öl sein? Im Video sagen Sie 15ml je Seite, richtig?
> Schaumstoffringe: passen 35 mm Ringe aus dem RS Sortiment?
> ...



Das sollte mit Originalersatzteilen erfolgen. Andere Schmiermittel können Zusatzstoffe beinhalten, die Dichtungen angreifen könnten, daher empfiehlt Formula das FX Öl.
Die Schaumstoffringe dürften egal sein, bei den Staubabstreifern raten wir zu Original Formula. Wenn Fremdfabrikate verwendet werden, kann gegebenenfalls die Garantie und Gewährleistung verfallen, solche Umbauten bzw Reparaturen erfolgen daher auf eigene Gefahr.

Der Cosmic Service


----------



## PeterTheo (26. November 2019)

Okay. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (27. November 2019)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Okay. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


Bzgl. der Ölmenge gibt es doch den Formula Channel bei YT. Dort bekommt man alles erklärt.


----------



## PeterTheo (27. November 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Ölmenge gibt es doch den Formula Channel bei YT. Dort bekommt man alles erklärt.


Ja, ich kenne den YT Channel. Darum schrieb ich: „im Video sagen sie ...“ 
Dennoch danke.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Dezember 2019)

Braucht jemand eine neuwertige Lyrik Ultimate?


----------



## Antlion90 (12. Dezember 2019)

Schaut nachrüstbar aus für die Selva S/R? ?


----------



## brmlm (12. Dezember 2019)

Da nimmt man sich vor mal wieder etwas zu sparen und dan wird sowas gepostet


----------



## PeterTheo (12. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Braucht jemand eine neuwertige Lyrik Ultimate?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 950212


 Ja. Meine Lyrik fliegt dann wohl auch raus ...


----------



## brmlm (12. Dezember 2019)

SELVA C – Formula
					






					www.rideformula.com
				





Wenn ichs richtig sehe leider ohne Verstellmöglichkeit des Federwegs?


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Dezember 2019)

Preis ist 950,- für die 29er in schwarz. 1060€ in Ultraviolet


----------



## Mu3rt0 (12. Dezember 2019)

Fack und wieder keine 180mm.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Dezember 2019)

Mu3rt0 schrieb:


> Fack und wieder keine 180mm.


Bei 29'' soll das wohl noch kommen. Mich stört der PM6 Postmount und die Freigabe für "nur" 203mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mu3rt0 (13. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Bei 29'' soll das wohl noch kommen. Mich stört der PM6 Postmount und die Freigabe für "nur" 203mm.


Bräuchte wenn dann in  27,5", verdammt. Joa wobei 203mm für den Großteil ausreichend ist, aber unrecht hast du nicht. In Zeiten von 220er Scheiben sollte man dann gucken das die ne Freigabe bekommen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Dezember 2019)

@CosmicSports Kann man die bei euch schon ordern?


----------



## CosmicSports (13. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> @CosmicSports Kann man die bei euch schon ordern?



Ja, man kann bereits ordern und es sind auch schon welche auf Lager.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Dezember 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Ja, man kann bereits ordern und es sind auch schon welche auf Lager.


29'' kurzer Offset und in 160mm schwarz?


----------



## Leemi (14. Dezember 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Ja, man kann bereits ordern und es sind auch schon welche auf Lager.


Gäbe es denn auch Federn zum Nachrüsten der Selva S?


----------



## CosmicSports (16. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> 29'' kurzer Offset und in 160mm schwarz?



Auskünfte darüber gibt es für Fachhändler in unserem Verkauf oder bei deinem Händler, der den B2B Shop einsehen kann. Das macht bei uns nicht der Service.

Dein Cosmic Service

P.S.: Eine kurze Nachfrage im Verkauf ergab, dass die bereits lieferbar sind.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Januar 2020)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> P.S.: Eine kurze Nachfrage im Verkauf ergab, dass die bereits lieferbar sind.


Wann gibt es denn die Federn? Ich bräuchte eine "firm" für die Selva.


----------



## hauptsache_laut (25. Januar 2020)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eine Formula Selva verbaut und es nervt mich, dass ich hin und wieder (alle 2-3 Monate) neues Öl in die Luftkammer füllen muss, weil sich das Öl am "Kolben" vorbei drückt. Dadurch verliert man ständig an Progression.. das Problem ist ja bei einigen bekannt... Im Moment fahre ich noch mit 15ml Öl und einem Neopos.. das wird sich demnächst ändern 
Hier also meine Frage:
Ist die Schmierung der Luftkammer mit Fett ausreichend und überleben das die Neopos zwecks abrieb? Hat das jemand schon probiert?

Können die Neopos eigentlich in eine Pike geworfen werden, ohne das Probleme wie das Auflösen deer Neopos oder verstopfen des Transferkanals zu riskieren?


----------



## Symion (25. Januar 2020)

Luftkammer mit dünnem Fett schmieren und dann ein paar Topfen öl dazu. fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hauptsache_laut (25. Januar 2020)

Symion schrieb:


> Luftkammer mit dünnem Fett schmieren und dann ein paar Topfen öl dazu. fertig.



Fährst du so? Wie oft musst du oben Öl nachfüllen, bzw. warum überhaupt Öl, wenn doch Fett dort ist? Bei RS funktioniert es ja auch "nur" mit Fett.
Und was ist für dich dünnes Fett? Sram Butter, Rockshox dynamic seal grease oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Januar 2020)

hauptsache_laut schrieb:


> das wird sich demnächst ändern


Dachte ich auch, bis ich mitgeteilt bekommen habe, dass die Firm Feder erst gegen Ende Februar verfügbar sein wird. Ob das Umbaukit dann auch erhältlich sein wird?


----------



## hauptsache_laut (25. Januar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch, bis ich mitgeteilt bekommen habe, dass die Firm Feder erst gegen Ende Februar verfügbar sein wird. Ob das Umbaukit dann auch erhältlich sein wird?



Tut mir leid, ich muss dich leider enttäuschen.. Ich schmeiße zusätzlich zwei Neopos in die Selva und sollte dann absolut zufrieden sein. Bei meinem Gewicht und fahrerischen können spielt die Reibung keine so eine hohe Rolle.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich die Gabel nicht gut eingestellt bekomme. Frischer Service und viel Öl in der Luftkammer und somit besitzt sie ausreichend Progression. Wenn die Kiste aber 2 Monate steht, geht die Progression verloren.. und Durchschläge sind vorprogrammiert. Das würde ich gerne ändern.. Deshalb die Frage, ob es möglich sei, die Luftseite mit Fett statt Öl zu schmieren


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Januar 2020)

hauptsache_laut schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich muss dich leider enttäuschen.. Ich schmeiße zusätzlich zwei Neopos in die Selva und sollte dann absolut zufrieden sein. Bei meinem Gewicht und fahrerischen können spielt die Reibung keine so eine hohe Rolle.
> 
> Mein Problem ist, dass ich die Gabel nicht gut eingestellt bekomme. Frischer Service und viel Öl in der Luftkammer und somit besitzt sie ausreichend Progression. Wenn die Kiste aber 2 Monate steht, geht die Progression verloren.. und Durchschläge sind vorprogrammiert. Das würde ich gerne ändern.. Deshalb die Frage, ob es möglich sei, die Luftseite mit Fett statt Öl zu schmieren


Nimm Sram Butter oder dergleichen und misch sie mit etwas Öl zu einem etwas dünnerem Brei. Dann rein damit. Das hält länger. 

Im Übrigen bleibt das neue Formula Öl länger in der Luftkammer. Also das, was nach dem Ballistol kam.


----------



## hauptsache_laut (25. Januar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Nimm Sram Butter oder dergleichen und misch sie mit etwas Öl zu einem etwas dünnerem Brei. Dann rein damit. Das hält länger.
> 
> Im Übrigen bleibt das neue Formula Öl länger in der Luftkammer. Also das, was nach dem Ballistol kam.



Ok, ich werde es so ausprobieren..
Seit ca. 60h fahre ich nurnoch in den Lower-Legs 50/50 und in der Luftkammer 100% Öl.. leider habe ich noch "etwas" Öl übrig und möchte nicht noch ein Behälter Öl kaufen...

D.h. aber du meinst in die Luftkammer den "Brei" einführen oder meinst du, dass ich den "Brei" schön verteilt auf der Kolbenlauffläche aufbringen soll (vergleiche RockShox)?


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Januar 2020)

hauptsache_laut schrieb:


> Ok, ich werde es so ausprobieren..
> Seit ca. 60h fahre ich nurnoch in den Lower-Legs 50/50 und in der Luftkammer 100% Öl.. leider habe ich noch "etwas" Öl übrig und möchte nicht noch ein Behälter Öl kaufen...
> 
> D.h. aber du meinst in die Luftkammer den "Brei" einführen oder meinst du, dass ich den "Brei" schön verteilt auf der Kolbenlauffläche aufbringen soll (vergleiche RockShox)?


Brei anrühren und rein in die Luftkammer. 

In den Lowers fahre ich nur noch das neue Öl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hauptsache_laut (25. Januar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Brei anrühren und rein in die Luftkammer.
> 
> In den Lowers fahre ich nur noch das neue Öl.



Perfekt, danke!

Was erhoffst du dir von dem Umbau auf eine Stahlfeder?


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Januar 2020)

hauptsache_laut schrieb:


> Perfekt, danke!
> 
> Was erhoffst du dir von dem Umbau auf eine Stahlfeder?


Ich habe mir die Selva Coil gekauft. Ich baue nicht um, warte nur auf die 'firm' Feder. Ich bin aber auch die Air einige Zeit gefahren.


----------



## hauptsache_laut (25. Januar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Selva Coil gekauft. Ich baue nicht um, warte nur auf die 'firm' Feder. Ich bin aber auch die Air einige Zeit gefahren.



Ah ok verständlich.. nach einem frischen Service reichen bei mir ca. 65 PSI aus und sie schluckt alle Wurzeln und Steine weg.. wie du gesagt hattest, es ist fast wie auf Asphalt zu fahren


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Januar 2020)

hauptsache_laut schrieb:


> Ah ok verständlich.. nach einem frischen Service reichen bei mir ca. 65 PSI aus und sie schluckt alle Wurzeln und Steine weg.. wie du gesagt hattest, es ist fast wie auf Asphalt zu fahren


Ich brauchte etwas mehr Druck mit meinen 95kg.


----------



## imperator jo (10. Februar 2020)

Gibts denn das coil kit zum umrüsten schon irgendwo zu erwerben und was würde es ca. kosten?

@CosmicSports


----------



## crisotop (11. Februar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ist der Satellit fest?



Sorry völlig übersehen -- ja, der ist fest und dreht sich nicht.

Danke!
Christoph


----------



## LocoOno (24. Februar 2020)

Ist es möglich meine 27,5 Selva auf 29 Lower umzubauen oder geht das wegen den Innereien nicht?


----------



## CosmicSports (26. Februar 2020)

imperator jo schrieb:


> Gibts denn das coil kit zum umrüsten schon irgendwo zu erwerben und was würde es ca. kosten?
> 
> @CosmicSports



Das soll ab Ende März endlich da sein. UVP sind 159,- für das Umbaukit und 29,- für die Federn.

Das Cosmic Service Team


----------



## CosmicSports (26. Februar 2020)

LocoOno schrieb:


> Ist es möglich meine 27,5 Selva auf 29 Lower umzubauen oder geht das wegen den Innereien nicht?



Das geht im gewissen Maße.

Das Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Nforcer (28. Februar 2020)

Hallo Leute,

die Zugstufe meiner Selva ist mir zu langsam, selbst in der äusserst offenen Einstellung.
Jemand Tips um diese schneller zu kriegen? Das Öl ist ja schon recht dünn?

Die CTS dürften die Zugstufe ja nicht beeinflussen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Februar 2020)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> die Zugstufe meiner Selva ist mir zu langsam, selbst in der äusserst offenen Einstellung.
> Jemand Tips um diese schneller zu kriegen? Das Öl ist ja schon recht dünn?
> ...


Gibt es da nicht ein Kit? Hatte ich neulich bei @CosmicSports gesehen.

Edit: Hier gibt es das, ist aber preislich schon etwas mehr.


----------



## imperator jo (28. März 2020)

@CosmicSports kann ich das coil kit für die Selva direkt über euch beziehen, oder muss ich das bei einem Händler bestellen?


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. März 2020)

imperator jo schrieb:


> @CosmicSports kann ich das coil kit für die Selva direkt über euch beziehen, oder muss ich das bei einem Händler bestellen?


Meines Wissens nach über einen Händler. Geh zu Bike-Components und gib denen die Artikelnummer. Dann machen die eine Sonderbestellung und in ca. 1 Woche hast du das Teil.


----------



## Xyz79 (29. März 2020)

So.Mein lautes knacken ist nach ein paar mal fahren wieder da. 
Hat zufällig jemand die Bestellnummer von einer neuen Tauchrohreinheit? Ich hab sonst schon alles erneuert bzw geserviced.


----------



## hans7 (29. März 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> So.Mein lautes knacken ist nach ein paar mal fahren wieder da.
> Hat zufällig jemand die Bestellnummer von einer neuen Tauchrohreinheit? Ich hab sonst schon alles erneuert bzw geserviced.



Du hast ein Knacken in der Gabelkrone? Dachte davon sind hauptsächlich fox und RS betroffen. Aber kann wohl jeder Gabel passieren. Du brauchst aber eine Standrohr Einheit, keine Tauchrohreinheit. ?


----------



## Xyz79 (29. März 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> Du hast ein Knacken in der Gabelkrone? Dachte davon sind hauptsächlich fox und RS betroffen. Aber kann wohl jeder Gabel passieren. Du brauchst aber eine Standrohr Einheit, keine Tauchrohreinheit. ?


Argh. Stimmt. War schon spät. 
Ich weiß nicht 100%ig wo das knacken herkommt. 
Die Kartusche ist geserviced und ich habe auf 2air umgebaut. Am knacken hat sich letztlich nichts geändert. Was anderes bleibt da ja eigentlich nicht mehr. Steuersatz und Rahmen sind mittlerweile auch ein anderer.


----------



## bbkp (29. März 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Argh. Stimmt. War schon spät.
> Was anderes bleibt da ja eigentlich nicht mehr. Steuersatz und Rahmen sind mittlerweile auch ein anderer.


Wie kannst du denn das Knacken provozieren? Geht das auch bei ausgebauter Gabel?
Hast du diesen Ring der zwischen Gabel und Steuersatz ist, erneuert? Weiss Grad nicht wie der heißt.


----------



## bbkp (29. März 2020)

Gabelkonus mein ich


----------



## Xyz79 (29. März 2020)

Der Gabelkonus ist noch der alte da es der gleiche Steuersatz ist. Dem könnte ich aber noch wechseln. Hab noch einen neuen hier liegen. 
Reproduzieren lässt es dich ganz gut wenn ich das Rad Treppen runter schiebe oder fahre. Oder das Vorderrad auf den Boden knallen lasse. Allerdings auch nicht immer. Beim normalen fahren ist nichts zu hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkp (29. März 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Der Gabelkonus ist noch der alte da es der gleiche Steuersatz ist. Dem könnte ich aber noch wechseln. Hab noch einen neuen hier liegen.
> Reproduzieren lässt es dich ganz gut wenn ich das Rad Treppen runter schiebe oder fahre. Oder das Vorderrad auf den Boden knallen lasse. Allerdings auch nicht immer. Beim normalen fahren ist nichts zu hören.


also derselbe konus und der gleiche Steuersatz (nicht derselbe) ? was ist es denn fuer einer ? in welchem rahmen ?
wenn du schon ausbaust probier halt ob du da was mit der gabel alleine reproduzieren kannst.


----------



## Xyz79 (29. März 2020)

Rahmen ist ein Tyee CF. Vorher war es ein Tyee AL. 
Steuersatz ist ein cane creek 110.Den hatte ich beim Rahmenwechsel erneuert. Den alten Konus hatte ich drauf gelassen da der Steuersatz identisch zum alten war. 
Werde ich die Tage mal noch versuchen.


----------



## bbkp (29. März 2020)

falls du spacer verbaut hast, vielleicht welche mit zu grossem innendurchmesser, also nicht schoen anliegen, oder einen stack an spacern so
hast du da auch ein mögliche knarzquelle.  das koenntest du auch leichter ausprobieren wenn du sie weglaesst.
auf jeden fall viel erfolg.


----------



## Xyz79 (29. März 2020)

Spacer ist nur einer verbaut.
Der passt auch und ist mit Montagepaste versehen. Vorbau ist auch mittlerweile ein anderer. 
Drehmomente sind auch überall eingehalten. 
Den Konus versuche ich mal noch als erstes. Liegt ja hier rum.


----------



## hans7 (29. März 2020)

Ein guter Test für Knacken in der Krone ist auch folgender:

Rad gegen eine Wand stellen und nach vorne drücken,
oder das Vorderrad im 90 Grad Winkel anstellen, bremsen und dann das Bike nach vorne ruckeln. 
Oder am besten die Gabel in einen Schraubstock klemmen und dann hin und her bewegen.

Wenn dabei das Knacken kommt, kann es gut die Krone sein. Ansonsten die Tips der Vorredner auch beachten, sozusagen Ausschlussverahren


----------



## hans7 (29. März 2020)

Schon jemand die Staubabstreifer erneuert? Wird da das Einschlagwerkzeug benötigt, wenn ja welches mehr ihr? 

Derzeit hat man ja viel Zeit für die Servicesachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (29. März 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> Schon jemand die Staubabstreifer erneuert? Wird da das Einschlagwerkzeug benötigt, wenn ja welches mehr ihr?
> 
> Derzeit hat man ja viel Zeit für die Servicesachen.


Ich nehm das Plastik Ding von Rockshox. Das passt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. März 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ich nehm das Plastik Ding von Rockshox. Das passt.


+1


----------



## maxnie (1. April 2020)

Hat hier zufällig jemand noch ein CTS Tool, das er nicht mehr braucht?


----------



## Zero the Hero (1. April 2020)

Ich benutze eine U-förmig gebogene Büroklammer zum CTS Ein- und Ausbau. Funktioniert 1a.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. April 2020)

Zero the Hero schrieb:


> Ich benutze eine U-förmig gebogene Büroklammer zum CTS Ein- und Ausbau. Funktioniert 1a.


Bei den neuen Gabeln ist ja alles dabei: CTS Tool, zweites CTS, Tool zum Öffnen der Luftkammer, Öl für den kleinen Service und Öl für den Großen. Nur die Spritze für den Service der Kartusche und Fett für die Abstreifer fehlt. Das Finde ich schade.


----------



## aimbottle (8. April 2020)

Servus,

ich bräuchte mal kurz Euren fachkundigen Rat. Ich habe die Formula Selva S von meinem Propain Tyee AM 2019 traveln lassen. Ursprünglich hatte die Gabel laut Propain 150 mm Federweg (und ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass das stimmt - hab's nie nachgemessen). Jetzt wurde ein 1cm Spacer entfernt und die Gabel hat jetzt 170 mm (diesmal auch nachgemessen). 

Gibt es noch eine andere Erklärung außer, dass Propain da die EX-Version verbaut hat, diese auf 160 mm getravelt wurde und mir das nicht aufgefallen ist? 

Kann man die "kleine" Selva überhaupt auf 170mm bringen?

Bin maximal verwirrt...

Dank & Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Xayok (9. April 2020)

Hast du nur am Standrohr gemessen oder Luft abgelassen und den tatsächlich nutzbaren Federweg gemessen? 
Bei den Formula Gabeln ist das nicht der Anschlag der Krone. 

Grüße 
André


----------



## Nordender (9. April 2020)

Die EX deckt nur 170-180mm ab und war bei Propain im Spindrift verbaut.


----------



## aimbottle (9. April 2020)

Xayok schrieb:


> Hast du nur am Standrohr gemessen oder Luft abgelassen und den tatsächlich nutzbaren Federweg gemessen?
> Bei den Formula Gabeln ist das nicht der Anschlag der Krone.
> 
> Grüße
> André


Ich habe nur am Standrohr gemessen, allerdings sind da auch mehr als 170 mm verfügbar. Da fehlt ja oben kein ganzer cm, oder?


----------



## Xyz79 (9. April 2020)

aimbottle schrieb:


> Ich habe nur am Standrohr gemessen, allerdings sind da auch mehr als 170 mm verfügbar. Da fehlt ja oben kein ganzer cm, oder?


Doch. Passt also schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aimbottle (9. April 2020)

... dann lass ich heute nochmal Luft raus. Vor dem travels hatte ich die schon mal weg und meine es wären nur so etwa 5mm gewesen...


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. April 2020)

aimbottle schrieb:


> ... dann lass ich heute nochmal Luft raus. Vor dem travels hatte ich die schon mal weg und meine es wären nur so etwa 5mm gewesen...


Ich hatte bisher zwei Selva und bei beiden waren oben noch ca. 2cm übrig.

Kleine Info an alle. Ich habe gestern mit Formula über meine Selva Coil gesprochen, weil die jetzt den ersten Service bekommen soll und noch kein Manual vorhanden ist (Corona sei Dank).

Von unten in das Casting sollen bei allen Versionen 15cc vom Formula FX Öl (SB40207-00) rein. Oben auf der Luft-/Coilseite wie folgt:

Selva S / Selva R / Selva C
5cc / 3cc / 10 cc.

Die Federhärten der drei erhältlichen Federn für die Selva C sind:

Soft/Medium/Firm
8/9/10 N/mm -> ca. 46/51/57 lbs/in

Beim Federwechsel bzw. Service soll die Feder mit einer ordentlichen Packung Fett eingeschmiert werden.


----------



## aimbottle (9. April 2020)

Hab gerade nochmal Luft abgelassen und gemessen. Mehr als 5mm sind das auf keinen Fall. Trotzdem liegt der effektive Travel dann wohl doch eher bei 16 cm als bei 17. So genau kann man‘s aber gar nicht sagen...

BTW: fährt noch jemand das rote CTS und würde mir seine Einstellungen bezüglich Gewicht, Luftdruck und entsprechenden SAG verraten? ?

VG

Stephan


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. April 2020)

aimbottle schrieb:


> So genau kann man‘s aber gar nicht sagen...


Kann man. Luft ablassen, Gabel voll einfedern und wieder komplett ausfahren/aufpumpen. Dann am SAG-Ring messen. Wenn es 160mm sind, dann passt es doch bei dir.


----------



## aimbottle (9. April 2020)

Hast recht. Sind doch genau 160mm. ?
Sorry für die Aufregung. ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. April 2020)

aimbottle schrieb:


> Hast recht. Sind doch genau 160mm. ?
> Sorry für die Aufregung. ?


Bist ja nicht der erste. Es scheint als würden bei der 27.5er Version 5mm oben übrig bleiben und bei der 29'' ca. 2cm. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das mit der Produktion zusammenhängt, denn es scheinen alles gleiche oder zumindest fast gleiche Teile zu sein. Im Prinzip eine geniale Sache. Coil, S, R auf dem gleichen Chassis.


----------



## trischi24 (9. April 2020)

Hi,

habe genau selbiges durchgeführt, am selben Rad.
Ich würde mal ganz schwer behaupten, dass du dich bei den 170mm irgendwie vermessen hast.
Falls du den Lockout reingeacht hast und die Gabel auseinander gezogen hast: Ich denke (!) dass man die Gabel durch die Negativ Feder noch etwas weiter auseinander ziehen kann als die 160mm und durch den Lockout bleibt sie dann auch dort.
Edit: zu langsam...

Grüße


----------



## aimbottle (9. April 2020)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe genau selbiges durchgeführt, am selben Rad.
> Ich würde mal ganz schwer behaupten, dass du dich bei den 170mm irgendwie vermessen hast.
> ...


Genau so isses. Man kann eben weiter auseinander ziehen. Wenn man aber ganz normal im Stand misst sind es ziemlich genau 160mm, wobei oben 5mm „übrig“ bleiben.

VG


----------



## Orakel (10. April 2020)

vlt. kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, nix technisches   , ich bin auf der suche nach nem Aufkleberset für die Selva in Orange.
Von Formula selbst gibt es keine Orangeaufkleber.
Jemand ne Adresse/Tip wo man sich welche fertigen/bestellen kann ?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkp (10. April 2020)

Orakel schrieb:


> vlt. kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, nix technisches   , ich bin auf der suche nach nem Aufkleberset für die Selva in Orange.
> Von Formula selbst gibt es keine Orangeaufkleber.
> Jemand ne Adresse/Tip wo man sich welche fertigen/bestellen kann ?
> Danke


farben kann man selbst bestimmen:





						Formula Decals, Stickers and Protection | Slik Graphics
					

Visit the Shop to find your Formula decals and protection. Custom stickers and RideWrap tailored protection for Formula products. Worldwide shipping.




					www.slikgraphics.com


----------



## Orakel (10. April 2020)

danke


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. April 2020)

Orakel schrieb:


> danke


Ich finde die so laut, dass ich sie bei meiner Selva C gleich abgemacht habe.


----------



## MK83 (11. April 2020)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe die Selva S im Einsatz und muss sie mit relativ wenig Druck fahren (ca. 45 psi). Fahrbereit liege ich bei ungefähr 70 kg. Für die Negativfeder dürfte der Druck zu wenig sein da bereits im Stillstand von den 160 mm Federweg nur noch ca. 140 übrig sind.
Ich denke, dass sich für mich der Umbau auf die doppelte Luftkammer rentieren würde. Den offiziellen Umbausatz finde ich mit 300 € jedoch ein wenig überteuert. In dem Thread habe ich aber aufgeschnappt, dass jemand seine Gabel mit Hilfe dieser zwei Artikel umgebaut hat:
SB40214-00 Formula Air Cartridge Kit - standard travel 120-160mm Selva R 27.5" boost Fork 27.5"
SB40175-00 Formula Lower Bolts Kit w/ Rebound Knob Selva R/Nero R/Nero C Fork 27.5" + 29"
Da würde sich der Umbau auf ca. 130 € belaufen, was ich wiederum investieren würde.

Kann mir jemand bestätigen, dass die beiden Artikel tatsächlich für den Umbau?

Frohe Ostern
Manfred

Edit: eine weitere Alternative wäre die Low Progression Einheit. Aber bei da würde ich eher die Flexibilität der doppelten Luftkammer bevorzugen, schon alleine weil ich trotzdem nicht weiß für welche Gewichtsbereiche welche Feder optimiert ist.


----------



## imperator jo (12. April 2020)

Hat hier jemand zufällig eine rote cts Einheit abzugeben? 

Mich würden auch eure Erfahrungen insgesamt interessieren, falls jemand schon mehrere CTS testen und vergleichen konnte.


----------



## aimbottle (12. April 2020)

Bin gerade von Orange auf Rot gewechselt. Ist bei Wurzelfeldern jetzt deutlich geschmeidiger, fühlt sich allerdings natürlich auch insgesamt etwas softer an. Um zum Bsp. auf der Stelle zu hüpfen braucht’s jetzt etwas mehr Kraft.

Finds bis jetzt aber gut. ?? Das orange fand ich auf längeren Ausfahrten doch recht ermüdend für die Unterarme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxnie (13. April 2020)

imperator jo schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand zufällig eine rote cts Einheit abzugeben?
> 
> Mich würden auch eure Erfahrungen insgesamt interessieren, falls jemand schon mehrere CTS testen und vergleichen konnte.



Ich habe mir gerade ein blaues CTS sowie das CTS Tool bestellt. Angeblich ist in meiner Gabel das rote CTS verbaut. Wenn die Bestellung bei mir ankommt und das rote tatsächlich verbaut ist, dann hätte ich eines abzugeben.


----------



## imperator jo (13. April 2020)

Super, kannst dann gern bescheid sagen!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. April 2020)

Grüße Euch!


Gibt es die Selva C eigentlich auch zu kaufen? Habe jetzt die üblichen verdächtigen Shops abgeklappert, aber nirgends eine gefunden.

Fährt jemand die Selva C in Kombination mit einem progressiven Hinterbau? Harmoniert das? Wie wirken sich die unterschiedlichen CTS Kits aus? Wer etwas mehr Progression möchte, sollte zb vom Orangen oder Grünen Kit profitieren.


----------



## Xayok (13. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Grüße Euch!
> 
> 
> Gibt es die Selva C eigentlich auch zu kaufen? Habe jetzt die üblichen verdächtigen Shops abgeklappert, aber nirgends eine gefunden.
> ...


Die Gabel gibt es, nur scheinbar haben die nur sehr wenige Shops gelistet. 

Die Gründe dafür sind leider ziemlicher Mist, du kannst die aber auf Anfrage nahezu überall kaufen und beim Importeur bestellen lassen. 

Alles was direkt ab Cosmic lieferbar ist, geht auch raus. Italien steht aktuell leider still, die haben da größere Probleme im Moment. 

Beim Hinterbau ist die Frage, welcher Dämpfer da drin ist, also ob Charakteristik von Federverhalten hinten wie vorne harmonieren. 
Die Selva hat wie die Marzocchi auch eine progressive Luftunterstützung (die wird nur nicht so aggressiv beworben), und damit eine Endprogression, rauscht also nicht einfach durch. 

Grüße André


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. April 2020)

Danke für die Antwort.

Das heißt, dass die Progression wie früher an den Marzocchis über den Ölstand reguliert wird? Das hat damals jedenfalls gut funktioniert.

Mit den Preisen von Nubuk käme die Selva C auf ca. 800 Euro.

Ursprünglich hatte ich mal an eine Nero C mit Selva Casting (wegen 15 mm Achse) gedacht. Das passt aber leider nicht mit den Standrohrabständen zusammen.

Generell ist mir aufgefallen, dass Formula bei den Ersatzteilen sehr faire Preise hat.


----------



## imperator jo (13. April 2020)

Xayok schrieb:


> Die Selva hat wie die Marzocchi auch eine progressive Luftunterstützung (die wird nur nicht so aggressiv beworben), und damit eine Endprogression, rauscht also nicht einfach durch.
> 
> Grüße André



Meinst du die Selva Coil? Das ist ja interessant, hab mir nämlich gerade das coil kit bestellt aber dazu sonst nichts gelesen bisher. Wie muss man sich das ungefähr vorstellen?


----------



## Xayok (13. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> 
> Das heißt, dass die Progression wie früher an den Marzocchis über den Ölstand reguliert wird? Das hat damals jedenfalls gut funktioniert.
> 
> ...


Die Standrohr Abstände der Selva und Nero sind, wie das Casting, identisch. Unterschiede gibt es in den Buchsenabständen und den Achsdurchmessern. 
Daran scheitert es also nicht. 
Die Selva C hat auf der Coil Seite eine Luftkammer, durch Öl könnte man auch dort Progression einstellen. 

Grüße 
André


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. April 2020)

Zumindest einen Durchschlagschutz kann man dadurch erzeugen. Für eine richtige Progression ist die Luftkammer wahrscheinlich zu groß. Macht aber nichts, weil man ja noch das CTS hat.


----------



## Xayok (13. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Zumindest einen Durchschlagschutz kann man dadurch erzeugen. Für eine richtige Progression ist die Luftkammer wahrscheinlich zu groß. Macht aber nichts, weil man ja noch das CTS hat.



Richtig, große Progression erreichst du dadurch nicht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. April 2020)

Ich fahr die Gabel nun schon eine Weile. Zuerst bin ich aufgrund der fehlenden Verfügbarkeit die medium Feder gefahren, mit der die Gabel ausgeliefert wird. Mit meinen 95kg fahrbereit hatte ich nur im Bikepark Durchschläge. Beim Wechsel auf die Firm Feder wurde mir von CS gesagt, dass ich 5ml FX Öl nachgießen soll, was ich auch gemacht habe.

Dann bin ich damit eine erste Ausfahrt gefahren und war vorerst verwundert, dass sie sich so weich anfühlte und stellte schon die Härte der neuen Feder infrage auch wenn ich mit weniger Vorspannung auf den gleichen SAG kam wie vorher mit der Medium Feder.

Ich habe noch einmal Rücksprache mit Formula gehalten und daraufhin die Feder noch einmal ausgebaut. In der Federseite war das Öl kaum zu sehen. D.h. die 5ml waren wohl auf der Feder und sonst wo verteilt. Das bedeutet für mich, dass die Gabel von Anfang an wohl wenig Öl drin hatte oder es sich nach unten ins Casting geschummelt hat, wie es auch bei der Air Version passiert. Immerhin bin ich die Gabel bis zum Federwechsel 3 Monate gefahren.

Formula sagte mir dann, dass auf der Federseite 10ml. Öl rein sollen, was ich dann auch tat. Die Gabel bin ich dann auf dem gleichen Trail runter gefahren, wie am Tag zuvor mit der gleichen Feder aber weniger Öl. Ich bin der Meinung, dass sie sich härter anfühlte und ich habe auch bei weitem nicht den Federweg verbraucht, den ich am Tag zuvor auf dieser Strecke hatte.

Ich glaube schon, dass man durch die Ölmenge einen spürbaren Unterschied herbeiführen kann. Ich wusste bis ich den Eintrag hier gelesen hatte nicht, warum die Gabel plötzlich härter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. April 2020)

Was ich mir vorstellen kann: Dass das Öl ins Casting gewandert ist und dort nun das Luftvolumen verkleinert hat.


----------



## Xayok (14. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Was ich mir vorstellen kann: Dass das Öl ins Casting gewandert ist und dort nun das Luftvolumen verkleinert hat.


Das schätze ich aber auch, Öl bei der Feder beeinflusst nicht deren Progression. Wie es klingt ist ddas Öl nun unten im Casting und dort in der "Luftkammer" für den Durchschlagschutz.

Grüße
André


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. April 2020)

Kann dann aber eigentlich nur am O-Ring unten am Federteller liegen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Was ich mir vorstellen kann: Dass das Öl ins Casting gewandert ist und dort nun das Luftvolumen verkleinert hat.


Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, denn direkt nach der ersten Fahrt nach dem Befüllen mit 10ml ist sie spürbar härter geworden. Das fließt doch nicht gleich nach unten weiter. Muss mal reinschauen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. April 2020)

Wenn's noch da ist, spürst du da die verkleinerte Luftkammer im Standrohr.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wenn's noch da ist, spürst du da die verkleinerte Luftkammer im Standrohr.


Ich hatte sie bisher nicht noch einmal offen, werde aber am Wochenende den ersten kleinen Service machen und dabei auch mal die komplette Federseite auseinandernehmen. Dann sehe ich ja, ob noch irgendwo extra Öl verschwunden ist. Ansonsten würde ich wohl so verfahren, wie bei Luftgabeln auch. Damit sich das Öl nicht nach unten durchmogelt, kommt einfach ein dünnes Fett-Ölgemisch in die Gabel.

Ich warte auch noch auf den speziellen Schrumpfschlauch, den ich mir bestellt habe. Der von Formula sollte sich eigentlich nicht bewegen, hat er aber bei beiden Federn nach sehr kurzer Zeit, was zu Geräuschen geführt hat. Irgendwie ist der verhärtet.

Laut Formula soll ich den vorhandenen Schlauch noch mal erwärmen. Eigentlich sollte der auch nach 50.000 cycles noch an Ort und Stelle bleiben. Bei beiden Federn ist er jedoch jeweils nach außen gerutscht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. April 2020)

Klappert's denn wirklich unangenehm laut? 

Ist sicher nicht einfach, für sowas das richtige Material zu finden. 


Fett wird nicht so viel bringen, weil das beim Einfedern vom Federteller nach oben geschoben wird. 

Würde ein Gummischlauch drüber passen?


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Klappert's denn wirklich unangenehm laut?
> Fett wird nicht so viel bringen, *weil das beim Einfedern vom Federteller nach oben geschoben wird*.
> Würde ein Gummischlauch drüber passen?


Nein. Es klappert nicht unangenehm laut aber wenn die Gabel vorher so leise war wie die Selva Air, dann ist das schon irgendwie doof. 

Es ist doch gut, wenn das dünnflüssige Fettgemisch nach oben geschoben wird. Ich verstehe gerade die Aussage nicht.

Gummischlauch könnte passen. Ich versuch erstmal den Schrumpfschlauch, den ich gefunden habe und dann werden wir weiter sehen. Der soll hochflexibel und resistent gegen Chemikalien, Öle und Fette sein.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. April 2020)

Ein dünner Gewebeschlauch (also nur aus Gewebe, ohne Gummi) mit Fett benetzt könnte eventuell auch funktionieren. Der hat vielleicht genug Flexibilität, damit man ihn auf voller Länge verbauen kann. Irgendwo habe ich sowas mal als fast schon Netz gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (16. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ein dünner Gewebeschlauch (also nur aus Gewebe, ohne Gummi) mit Fett benetzt könnte eventuell auch funktionieren. Der hat vielleicht genug Flexibilität, damit man ihn auf voller Länge verbauen kann. Irgendwo habe ich sowas mal als fast schon Netz gesehen.


Meinst du das Teil hier:









						Marzocchi Spring Shrink Wrap
					

Marzocchi Spring Shrink Wrap Genuine Marzocchi PVC shrink wrap coating for coil springs Available in 2 sizes: 380/888 - 65mm Width for 35mm Spring   350/55 - 50mm Width for 32mm Spring Spring Not Included.




					j-techsuspension.co.uk
				




Ich verbleibe erst einmal mit drei Stücken Schrumpfschlauch, die ich außen - Mitte - außen anbringen werde.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. April 2020)

Ich dachte eher an sowas:






						Elfeplastic -  » Netzschlauch – NT
					






					www.elfeplastic.de


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an sowas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Platz wäre da sicherlich dafür aber ich glaube nicht, dass er dort lange halten würde, da die doch recht hart und unflexibel sind. Eine Führung a la Marzocchi wäre gut.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. April 2020)

Das stimmt. Das ist eine schöne Lösung. Oder wie bei Avalanche, wo die Feder auf der Dämpungskartusche sitzt. 

Aber ich denke, dass sich auch so eine gute Lösung finden wird. 

Die transparente Hülle, die Marzocchi früher hatte, war echt übel. Hat sich schön aufgelöst und überall verteilt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Das ist eine schöne Lösung. Oder wie bei Avalanche, wo die Feder auf der Dämpungskartusche sitzt.
> 
> Aber ich denke, dass sich auch so eine gute Lösung finden wird.
> 
> Die transparente Hülle, die Marzocchi früher hatte, war echt übel. Hat sich schön aufgelöst und überall verteilt.


Naja... ich werde von meinem Experiment berichten. Ich habe jetzt einen der Schrumpfschläuche der Medium Feder noch zusätzlich auf der Firm Feder (also insgesamt 3) und die Gabel ist so schön leise wie am Anfang.

Ich hatte auch diesen Top Out Clunk, wenn ich bei Sprüngen abgezogen habe oder in den Manual gegangen bin. Das ist jetzt auch nicht mehr vorhanden. Wenn man bedenkt wie easy das Ausbauen der Feder usw. ist, sind diese Experimente schnell gemacht und keine große Kritik an der Gabel. Es ist auch nicht so, dass es sehr laut klappern würde und im rauen Gelände nicht wahrnehmbar.

Meine Fragen werden von Formula auch sehr schnell beantwortet und ich spreche wohl mit dem Ingenieur, der das Ganze entworfen hat.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. April 2020)

Ich bin gerade dabei, Angebote für die Selva C einzuholen. In Sachen Preis/Leistung wird die relativ unschlagbar sein. Wie halt früher mal Marzocchi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheHighlander85 (16. April 2020)

Hi

Falls jmd. noch ein blaues regular medium CTS Ventil übrig hat und es verkaufen möchte bitte PN an mich.

Danke


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. April 2020)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Falls jmd. noch ein blaues regular medium CTS Ventil übrig hat und es verkaufen möchte bitte PN an mich.
> 
> Danke


Welches hast du denn gerade verbaut?


----------



## TheHighlander85 (17. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Welches hast du denn gerade verbaut?


Special Medium - also das orange...


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. April 2020)

Ich habe mal bei Formula nachgefragt wie die Linien beeinflusst werden, wenn man die Compression komplett reindreht. Ich ging davon aus, dass sie sich weiter nach oben schieben. D.h. so in etwa wie hier eingezeichnet:





Mir wurde gestern aber gesagt, dass ein komplett geschlossenes blaues CTS immer noch unter der Linie des Roten ist. Ich dachte der Effekt ist größer.


----------



## maxnie (17. April 2020)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Special Medium - also das orange...


Ich hab gerade ein blaues CTS eingebaut und werde es am Wochenende mal testen. Wenn das für mich nix ist, dann können wir gerne tauschen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. April 2020)

Mich würde ja echt mal interessieren, wie so ein CTS Ventil aufgebaut ist. Furmula sagt, dass durch den Drehregler nicht nur die LSC beeinflusst wird. 

Was mich aber mehr interessiert: Ist der Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Ventilen spürbar und vor allem: Merkt man das auch im Midstroke Bereich, der ja oftmals komplett ignoriert wird, obwohl der den Hauptarbeitsbreich einer Gabel abbildet?


----------



## maxnie (17. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe mal bei Formula nachgefragt wie die Linien beeinflusst werden, wenn man die Compression komplett reindreht. Ich ging davon aus, dass sie sich weiter nach oben schieben. D.h. so in etwa wie hier eingezeichnet:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1019995
> 
> Mir wurde gestern aber gesagt, dass ein komplett geschlossenes blaues CTS immer noch unter der Linie des Roten ist. Ich dachte der Effekt ist größer.



Ich bin in den letzten Tagen mit ein paar Klicks mehr oder weniger compression gefahren und konnte kaum einen Unterschied spüren. Das würde also gut zu der Aussage passen. Werde in den nächsten Tagen mal ein anderes CTS testen. Bin gespannt, ob da der Unterschied  größer ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. April 2020)

maxnie schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade ein blaues CTS eingebaut und werde es am Wochenende mal testen. Wenn das für mich nix ist, dann können wir gerne tauschen.


Bei mir brachte das Blaue einen zusätzlichen Durchschlagschutz im Vergleich zum Goldenen. Da ich anfangs noch mit der medium Feder fuhr, war das herzlich willkommen. Mit dem Wechsel auf die firm Feder bin ich wieder auf das Goldene zurück. Ich werde jetzt noch einmal das blaue verbauen nur um mal zu schauen, ob das dann im Bikepark die bessere Wahl ist. Ich komme bei meinen Endurostrecken mit dem goldenen schon ans Ende des Federwegs.


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ist der Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Ventilen spürbar und vor allem: Merkt man das auch im Midstroke Bereich, der ja oftmals komplett ignoriert wird, obwohl der den Hauptarbeitsbreich einer Gabel abbildet?


Werde ich dann auch sehen. Mit dem Goldenen ist der Gegenhalt in der Mitte ordentlich.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (17. April 2020)

Ich fahre die Selva S am Propain Hugene und erhoffe mir durch das blaue CTS sensibleres Ansprechverhalten auf den ersten zwei Dritteln des FW. 

Neopos hab ich schon raus - das hat auch bisschen geholfen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. April 2020)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Selva C bestellt. Gegebenenfalls hätt ich daher mittelfristig das blaue Ventil abzugeben, sofern es mir nicht gefällt. Allerdings glaube ich, dass das blaue Ventil gut zu meinem Setup passt. Sicher ist das aber nicht, weil meine Trails sehr steil sind und ich viel Gegenhalt durch die Gabel brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (17. April 2020)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Selva S am Propain Hugene und erhoffe mir durch das blaue CTS sensibleres Ansprechverhalten auf den ersten zwei Dritteln des FW.
> 
> Neopos hab ich schon raus - das hat auch bisschen geholfen.


könntest mir dann bitte mitteilen wie es sich verhält   gleiche Gabel im gleichen Bike.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Selva C bestellt. Gegebenenfalls hätt ich daher mittelfristig das blaue Ventil abzugeben, sofern es mir nicht gefällt. Allerdings glaube ich, dass das blaue Ventil gut zu meinem Setup passt. Sicher ist das aber nicht, weil meine Trails sehr steil sind und ich viel Gegenhalt durch die Gabel brauche.


Mir wurde von Formula gesagt, dass das Goldene besser zum Charakter der Coil passt. Erklären kann ich es nicht, da mir dazu das Verständnis fehlt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. April 2020)

Zu Gold schreibt Formula: 

"The Gold valve is the closest to the “industry-standard” set-up of a MTB fork: great sensitivity in the first two centimeters of travel, the right amount of support at low and medium speeds, and a constant though gentle progressivity. A setting that allows riders with different riding styles to have comfort and support, combined with the advantage to use always all the available travel."


----------



## Zero the Hero (17. April 2020)

Ich kann den Vergleich zwischen gold und blau ziehen in einer Selva S. Wichtig zu beachten ist meiner Meinung nach die Bike Geometrie. Das Cts blau ist auf 3/4 des Federwegs sehr soft und wir dann deutlich progressiv.
In meinem G16 hat das nicht optimal gepasst, selbst bei heftigen Einschlägen war ich noch weit vom max. Federweg. Der Übergang von soft zu progressiv ist für mich zu unharmonisch gewesen.
In meinem E-Enduro mit kürzerem Reach war dieser Effekt wiederum nicht so stark spürbar.
Im G16 fahre ich jetzt das CTS Gold. Mehr Support im mittleren Bereich und bessere Federwegausnutzung. Die Graphik von Formula bildet die Charakteristika meiner Meinung nach gut ab.  Hoffe das hilft dem einen oder anderen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. April 2020)

Welchen Dämpfer fährst du im G16? In meinem fahre ich einen CCDB Coil mit wenig Druckstufe. Da bin ich schon gespannt, wie es am besten mit der Selva hormoniert. Von der Charakteristik ist eine Coil Gabel halt immer anders als eine Luftgabel.


----------



## Zero the Hero (17. April 2020)

Ein Float X ohne Evol, mit mittlerem Rebound und Compression Tune. Passt gut, geht aber vermutlich noch besser. Ich suche gerade nach einem Schnäppchen für DB coil/air oder Float X2 / Dhx2 mit 222x 70 mm.
Bei der Abstimmung spielen so viele Faktoren rein, Coil oder Air, Fahrstil, Laufradgrösse,...ich fahre zum Bsp Hybrid, 29v, 27h, von daher schwierig Angaben von anderen 1:1 zu übernehmen. 
Das schöne am G16 ist, dass man soviel Möglichkeiten hat mit Geometrie, Federweg, Laufradgrösse zu experimentieren ?
Ein Gamechanger in Bezug auf Grip am Hinterrad ist für mich in der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme ein Nadellager zu verbauen.
Sorry für Offtopic , jetzt wieder back to Formula.


----------



## MK83 (17. April 2020)

@Zero the Hero
Ich glaube du verwechselst da etwas. Die Grafik von Formula zeigt die Dämpfung über die Einfedergeschwindigkeit - nicht über den Federweg. Das Öl in der Dämpfung bekommt von der Eintauchtiefe des Standrohres nichts mit. Lediglich die Geschwindigkeit mit der das Öl am Shim vorbei bzw. durch die Löcher gepresst wird beeinflusst das Verhalten.
Bei deinen heftigen Einschlägen (wahrscheinlich hohe Einfedergeschwindigkeit) kommst du in den Bereich der hohen Dämpfung, der bei den Standard-CTS stark ausgeprägt ist. Die Special-CTS sollten eben bei geringen und mittleren Einfedergeschwindigkeiten (Anlieger, bremsen, ...) mehr Gegenhalt bieten. Im Gegenzug ist die Dämpfung bei starken Einschlägen nicht so ausgeprägt.

Im Prinzip sind deine Beobachtungen soweit ok, die Ursachen sind jedoch andere.

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich mich da jetzt verhaue. Dann wird mich hoffentlich jemand korrigieren.


----------



## Orakel (17. April 2020)

Wenn ich die Kurven von den CTS richtig Interpretiere, dann geben das Rote, Blaue& Silberne CTS im unteren Bereich mehr FW frei, federn mit weniger Druck ein.
Richtig oder Falsch?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. April 2020)

Ja. Das ist aber der low- bzw. mid speed Bereich der Einfedergeschwindigkeit/beschleunigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK83 (17. April 2020)

Ich denke, dass das eben oft das Missverständnis ist.
Das Diagramm hat auf der x-Achse die Einfedergeschwindigkeit und auf der y-Achse die Dämpfung.

Bei langsamen und mittleren Einfedergeschwindigkeiten geben die Standard-CTS mehr Federweg frei. Beim Anbremsen oder langsamen Stufen fahren sollte mehr Federweg genutzt werden als abei den Special-CTS.

Bei den klassischen Wurzelteppichen kommt es also meiner Meinung stark drauf an wie schnell man drüberfährt. Langsam werden sich die Standard-CTS komfortabler anfühlen. Brettert man heftig drüber, sodass man in den Bereich der High-Speed-Dämpfung kommt, hätten dann die Special-CTS ein angenehmeres Verhalten. Zumindest wird gerne empfohlen schneller zu fahren damit es sich besser anfühlt .

Edit:
Interessanterweise mischt Formula die Begriffe auf der Beschreibungsseite der CTS selbst durcheinander.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. April 2020)

Ist zb bei mir so, dass ich im Ebenen auf Wurzelteppichen gerne mehr Komfort hätte, bergab aber bei zusätzlicher Last und noch etwas mehr Speed im Wurzelteppich zu viel Federweg verliere. Da wäre dann das blaue Ventil ev. schon besser. Ist aber alles auszuprobieren, vor allem, weil die Feder eine größere Rolle spielt, als die Dämpfung. Und die Zugstufe sowieso. 

Das mit dem Ansprechverhalten sollte mit der Coil Feder schon deutlich besser werden, im Midstroke bin ich dann gespannt, was die Coil Feder noch gegen eine AWK ausrichten kann.

Mein Fahrstil entspricht eher dem, was Formula mit dem roten CTS Ventil verwirklicht sehen will.

Low speed und high speed ist den meisten Leute ein Begriff. Mid speed müsste man dann noch mal extra definieren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. April 2020)

Beim Anfang des Federwegs sehe ich die Coil klar im Vorteil. Die hat ja gleich den Gegenhalt, wenngleich sich bei Air erstmal Druck aufbauen muss (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege). Hinten raus kommt dann die Progression des Dämpfers, die die Feder natürlich nicht hat.

Wenn ich jetzt im Bereich der LSC fahre, dann ist doch eigentlich eins der normalen CTS besser für Coil, da sie ja schon von Natur aus mehr Gegenhalt bietet.

Bei schnellen Schlägen sollte sie ja dann nicht so viel Federweg freigeben und hier wäre dann wieder das Goldene im Vorteil, weil es eben nicht so viel Progression bietet.

Das alles im Anfangs und mittleren Federwegsbereich. Wenn ich einen Durchschlag verhindern will (Drop), dann ist das blaue (oder auch das Orangene) im Vorteil. Ist halt die Frage, was low, medium, high speed compression voneinander abgrenzt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. April 2020)

Ein Drop ist zb kein high speed Ereignis. Da wäre wahrscheinlich das orange Ventil ehre von Vorteil. HSC brauchst du, wenn du wie ein Bekloppter ins Wurzelfeld hämmerst und die Zugstufe nicht mehr schnell genug ausfedern kann. Dann rettet dir die HSC den Federweg.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ein Drop ist zb kein high speed Ereignis. Da wäre wahrscheinlich das orange Ventil ehre von Vorteil. HSC brauchst du, wenn du wie ein Bekloppter ins Wurzelfeld hämmerst und die Zugstufe nicht mehr schnell genug ausfedern kann. Dann rettet dir die HSC den Federweg.


Also HSC wenn ich einen Drop lande, ist doch die Kompressionsgeschwindigkeit auch sehr hoch.


----------



## Xayok (17. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Also HSC wenn ich einen Drop lande, ist doch die Kompressionsgeschwindigkeit auch sehr hoch.


Da es da um die Schaftgeschwindigkeit geht, kommt es im Vergleich zum Wurzelfeld auch sehr auf die Höhe des Drops an. Sehr schnelle Wurzeln bedeuten eine meist höhere Geschwindigkeit als ein 1m Drop. 
Da spielt also die Flugzeit und Höhe, ergo die Erdanziehung eine Rolle. 
Die Schaftgeschwindigkeit auf Wurzeln ist am Beginn des Federweges sehr hoch, sie hat daher auch wenig mit der Gesamtnutzung des Federweges über alles zu tun. 

Grüße André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. April 2020)

Bei einem klassischen Drop vom Hausdach senkrecht in den Boden ist das so. Aber meistens hat man ja heute eine Flugbahn. Dauert der Drop 30 Sekunden, sind das 4,9 m/s, was wiederum einer Fahrgeschwindidkeit von 17,6 km/h entsprechen würde. Da kommt aber noch ein wesentlicher Unterschied hinzu: Beim Drop fällst du nicht wie ein nasser Sack ins Bike, sondern verwendest Arme und Beine als Federelement. Wenn du in eine Wurzel einschlägst, ist das nicht so.

Wenn die Einfedergeschwindigkeit höher als die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit ist, wird der Federweg von Wurzel zu Wurzel immer weniger.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Dauert der Drop 30 Sekunden


Krasser Typ! 



Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wenn die Einfedergeschwindigkeit höher als die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit ist, wird der Federweg von Wurzel zu Wurzel immer weniger.



Das klingt gut als Zusammenfassung. Ich frage mich welches CTS ich brauche um bei schnellen Schlägen über Wurzeln mehr Komfort zu haben.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. April 2020)

He he. Stimmt so natürlich nicht.

Rechnen muss man v = ( 2 x g x h )^0,5

Also bei 1 m Höhe macht das 4,4 m/s.


----------



## maxnie (17. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Krasser Typ!
> 
> 
> 
> Das klingt gut als Zusammenfassung. Ich frage mich welches CTS ich brauche um bei schnellen Schlägen über Wurzeln mehr Komfort zu haben.


Genau das Frage ich mich auch. Ich hatte bisher das goldene CTS eingebaut und hatte das Gefühl, dass die Gabel bei schnell aufeinander folgenden Schlägen zuviel an die Hände weitergibt. Mein Vergleich ist dabei eine Pike RCT3. Gemäß der Abbildung müsste das goldene bei schnellen Schlägen am meisten Komfort bieten. Allerdings kann es auch sein, dass sie durch die geringe Compression im high speed Bereich zuviel Federweg freigibt und dadurch zu weit einsackt und entsprechend unkomfortabel wird.


----------



## Osti (17. April 2020)

interessante Diskussion! Habe auch die Selva C und derzeit noch das goldene Standard CTS drin. Dämpfung relativ weit geschlossen, so dass der Gegenhalt gut zum 11.6 Dämpfer im Heck passt. Fühlt sich auch recht gut an mit ordentlich Gegenhalt, aber bei Wurzelgeballer hätte ich gerne weniger HS-Druckstufe, wenn man es so sagen will. Bei LS ist soweit alles super. Ich würde das Diagramm aber so verstehen, dass das blaue zB Anfangs weniger LS-Druckstufe hat und im Bereich der HS dann deutlich mehr als das goldene, oder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. April 2020)

das wird schwierig, weil das orange CTS schon das mit am wenigsten HSC ist. Wie viel Sag fährst du?


----------



## Osti (17. April 2020)

Du meinst wahrscheinliche das goldene CTS, oder? SAG weiß ich gerade nicht genau. Werde aber die Druckstufe mit dem goldenen mal sukzessive reduzieren...


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> das wird schwierig, weil das orange CTS schon das mit am wenigsten HSC ist. Wie viel Sag fährst du?


Würde ich auch sagen. Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass die Federn auf der strafferen Seite sind. Ich bin mit meinen 95kg auch einige Zeit die medium gefahren und das ging erstaunlich gut, wenn man vom Bikepark Einsatz absieht. Ich brauchte ca. 6-7 Umdrehungen Vorspannung um auf den gewünschten SAG zu kommen. Jetzt mit der Firm ist es 1ne.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. April 2020)

Ja genau. Gold meine ich. Bei der Feder ist es halt immer so eine Sache. Eigentlich merkt man das schon, wenn die zu hart oder v.a. zu weich ist. Das Bike fährt sich dann zu hoch oder zu tief im Federweg. Die HSC kann auch zu weich sein und sich dabei zu hart anfühlen, wenn das Bike bei Wurzeln zu tief in den Federweg geht. 
Am besten mal das blaue Ventil ausprobieren. Ist ja bei der Auslieferung nicht ohne Grund dabei.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (17. April 2020)

Ich schildere mal kurz mein "Problem" und was ich mir von Tausch des CTS erhoffe.
Evt. könnte ihr dann ne Empfehlung aussprechen.

Ich fand die Ausnutzung des FW an der Selva in meinem Hugene von Beginn an relativ mau.
Über die Hälfte der Tauchrohre habe ich den Markierungsgummi noch nicht gebracht.

Zuerst bin in die Gabel mit viel zu wenig Druck gefahren (50psi bei 90kg) was sie einsacken lies 
und natürlich die Geo des Bikes versaut hat.

Habe dann auf Anraten von Propain das Neopos raus.
Hat es schon etwas besser gemacht.

Vom Wechsel des CTS erhoffe ich mir mehr Federwegsfreigabe, gerade bei eher langsameren Schlägen.
(Bsp. kontrolliertes Fahren durch felsiges, technisches Gelände). Endprogression sollte natürlich weiterhin vorhanden sein.

Welches CTS würdet ihr empfehlen?
Ich denke an blau...

Momentan verbaut: orange

Noch ein Frage zum CTS Tool:
Hat jmd. ne günstige Alternative zu dem unverschämt teuren Tool?
Irgendwo hab ich mal was von ner besonderen O-Ring Zange gelesen...


Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (17. April 2020)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Ich schildere mal kurz mein "Problem" und was ich mir von Tausch des CTS erhoffe.
> Evt. könnte ihr dann ne Empfehlung aussprechen.
> 
> Ich fand die Ausnutzung des FW an der Selva in meinem Hugene von Beginn an relativ mau.
> ...


Orange ist doch das Race orientierte CTS. Das blaue ist hier auf jeden Fall weicher. Hatte ich auch drin bei der Air, bin aber dann auf orange gewechselt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. April 2020)

Bin schon gespannt. Morgen mach ich den kleinen Service und bau auch mal, sofern meine Sprengringzangen passen, die komplette Federseite aus.


----------



## Orakel (17. April 2020)

Frage, meine Selva S ist von 2019 ,hat die auch die Neopos drin?
Hab mich damit echt noch nicht beschäftigt 
Bei mir verhält es sich wie beim Highlander


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1020610




Ich nehme mal an, dass der Schrumpfschlauch in der Mitte den größten Nutzen hat.


----------



## maxnie (17. April 2020)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Ich schildere mal kurz mein "Problem" und was ich mir von Tausch des CTS erhoffe.
> Evt. könnte ihr dann ne Empfehlung aussprechen.
> 
> Ich fand die Ausnutzung des FW an der Selva in meinem Hugene von Beginn an relativ mau.
> ...


Ich hab heute die erste Probefahrt mit dem blauen CTS gemacht. Hatte vorher das goldene special soft drin. 
Mit dem blauen CTS gibt die Gabel insbesondere bei langsameren Schlägen deutlich mehr Federweg frei. Das blaue sollte also sehr gut für dich passen. Endprogression hat die Selva sowieso genug. Außerdem lässt sich diese auch über die Öl Menge regulieren.


----------



## maxnie (17. April 2020)

Osti schrieb:


> interessante Diskussion! Habe auch die Selva C und derzeit noch das goldene Standard CTS drin. Dämpfung relativ weit geschlossen, so dass der Gegenhalt gut zum 11.6 Dämpfer im Heck passt. Fühlt sich auch recht gut an mit ordentlich Gegenhalt, aber bei Wurzelgeballer hätte ich gerne weniger HS-Druckstufe, wenn man es so sagen will. Bei LS ist soweit alles super. Ich würde das Diagramm aber so verstehen, dass das blaue zB Anfangs weniger LS-Druckstufe hat und im Bereich der HS dann deutlich mehr als das goldene, oder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch?



Ich habe heute das golde CTS gegen ein blaues getauscht. Hab zwar keinen direkten Vergleich, da ich nicht auf dem selben Trail mehrfach das CTS getauscht habe. Allerdings hat sich das blaue CTS insbesondere auf Steinfeldern und Wurzeln etwas besser angefühlt und weniger Schläge an die Hände weitergegeben. 
So ganz erklären kann ich mir das nicht, da ja eigentlich das goldene weniger HS-Druckstufe hat. 
Entweder fahre ich so langsam, dass ich gar nicht in den HS-Bereich komme oder so schnell, dass beim goldenen CTS die Gabel aufgrund fehlender Dämpfung zu weit in die Progression abtaucht


----------



## Osti (17. April 2020)

@maxnie weisst du ungefähr, wie du die Druckstufe bei den beiden CTS im Vergleich eingestellt hast?


----------



## maxnie (17. April 2020)

Ich hab die Druckstufe bei beiden CTS auf 6 Klicks eingestellt. Allerdings bin ich bei dem blauen CTS mit etwa 5 psi mehr druck gefahren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. April 2020)

Orakel schrieb:


> Frage, meine Selva S ist von 2019 ,hat die auch die Neopos drin?


Wenn du keine rein gemacht hast, dann nicht.


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass der Schrumpfschlauch in der Mitte den größten Nutzen hat.


Ja, wenngleich Formula die Federn mit zwei äußeren Schrumpfschläuchen ausliefert.

Edit: Nein. Sie sind eher mittig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (18. April 2020)

So. Coil Gabel geserviced. Das ist ein elendiges Gefummel mit dem Sprengring. Da wäre einer mit Löchern so wie bei RockShox geiler. Seis drum. Ich habe es gefilmt und schau mal, ob ich das Video bald online bekomme.


----------



## SgtIcetea (18. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> So. Gabel geserviced. Das ist ein elendiges Gefummel mit dem Sprengring. Da wäre einer mit Löchern so wie bei RockShox geiler. Seis drum. Ich habe es gefilmt und schau mal, ob ich das Video bald online bekomme.


Da muss ich zustimmen der ist echt ätzend, verstehe auch nicht wieso die keinen normalen verwenden den man mit ner Zange entnehmen kann...


----------



## MK83 (18. April 2020)

Dito hier. Wobei, wenn man die Maße kennt sollte man ihn gegen einen herkömmlichen Seegerring tauschen können, oder?


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. April 2020)

MK83 schrieb:


> Dito hier. Wobei, wenn man die Maße kennt sollte man ihn gegen einen herkömmlichen Seegerring tauschen können, oder?


Da würde ich lieber nicht experimentieren und das verbauen, was der Hersteller verbaut.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. April 2020)

So. Wen es interessiert. Ist sehr lang geworden.  

Im Prinzip sehr ähnlich dem Service der Air Version der Gabel.






Heute auf dem Trail gleich mal getestet und es klappert nix. Nun bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der Schrumpfschlauch dort bleibt, wo er bleiben soll.

Ich habe auch vom Goldenen auf das blaue CTS gewechselt und das bleibt jetzt erst einmal. Das war viel angenehmer zu fahren, da es freizügiger mit dem Federweg umgegangen ist. Der Gegenhalt kommt ja bei mir durch die Firm Feder.

Bei Landungen habe ich das gemerkt, was weiter oben schon geschrieben wurde. Es ist nicht der HighSpeed Bereich, der bei Drops zustande kommt. Die Gabel fühlte sich viel weicher an, was ich auch angenehmer fand. Wurzelfelder ließen sich immer noch gut fahren, wenngleich der Anteil dessen heute nicht so groß war.

Große Schläge wie beindicke Wurzeln hat sie angenehmer weggeschluckt als mit dem Goldenen CTS.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. April 2020)

Das goldene Ventil macht wahrscheinlich Sinn auf Flow Trails oder Strecken, auf denen viel pedaliert werden muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (20. April 2020)

Ich versteh auch nicht, warum das bei der Coil standard verbaut ist. Die hat doch schon im LSC Bereich ordentlich Gegenhalt. 

Vielleicht fehlt es hier einfach am passenden CTS. Die die es gibt, sind ja aus der Zeit vor Coil. Das Goldene hat im HSC ja die wenigste Progression sodass die Vorteile der Coil mehr zur Geltung kommen und im LSC nimmt man dann in Kauf, dass es weniger komfortabel ist. 

Eine Mischung aus Blau am Anfang und Gold am Ende wäre doch gut.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. April 2020)

Dann müsstest du mal das silberne Ventil versuchen. 


Wir sollte man eine CTS-Ventil Tauschbörse einrichten. 


Gold kommt als Standard, weil die meisten nicht wollen, dass die Gabel wippt. Das ist meine Annahme. Coil Federn haben zwar im mittleren Federweg den besseren Gegenhalt, sind aber auch viel sensibler als Luftfedern. Bei meiner Helm hab ich gemerkt, wie sie im Sag gerne mal ein wenig klemmt. Liegt halt auch am Lenkwinkel (63°). Wartung ist bei mir tip top.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Gold kommt als Standard, weil die meisten nicht wollen, dass die Gabel wippt.


Stimmt. Das hatte ich vergessen oben noch dazuzuschreiben. Bergauf hat sie mit dem Blauen viel mehr gewippt als mit dem Goldenen. Einmal mehr Zuspruch für den Lockout, wenngleich der dann auch komplett zu ist. Ich habe noch nicht am schwarzen Rädchen gespielt. Vielleicht bekommt man das dann auch so hin, dass der Lockout kein richtiger ist sondern nur so eine Plattform wie beim Dämpfer.

Mit Silber meinst du wohl Desert oder?


----------



## Osti (20. April 2020)

so, ich habe gestern noch mal mit dem goldenen CTS rumgespielt und die Druckstufe ingesamt 5 Klicks reduziert. 3x die gleiche Abfahrt gemacht mit viel querliegenden Wurzeln. Nicht schwierig aber bei zwei drei Stellen hilft einfach nur Lenker festhalten und Augen-zu. Ich bleibe bei gold und dem jetzigen Setup. Der Gegenhalt beim langsamen Gondeln ist immer noch schön da aber wenn es jetzt ballert, dann gibt die Gabel den Federweg besser frei. Man merkt, je schneller es wird umso besser geht die Gabel und sie frisst die Schläge jetzt regelrecht weg. Sprünge und Absätze waren nach wie vor sehr angenehm. In dem Zuge auch die LS-Druckstufe am Dämpfer nen Tick weicher gemacht und nun liegt das Pferd richtig schön satt und vor allem vorne und hinten homogen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. April 2020)

Heißt jetzt scheinbar silber:





__





						CTS – Formula
					






					www.rideformula.com


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. April 2020)

Osti schrieb:


> so, ich habe gestern noch mal mit dem goldenen CTS rumgespielt und die Druckstufe ingesamt 5 Klicks reduziert. 3x die gleiche Abfahrt gemacht mit viel querliegenden Wurzeln. Nicht schwierig aber bei zwei drei Stellen hilft einfach nur Lenker festhalten und Augen-zu. Ich bleibe bei gold und dem jetzigen Setup. Der Gegenhalt beim langsamen Gondeln ist immer noch schön da aber wenn es jetzt ballert, dann gibt die Gabel den Federweg besser frei. Man merkt, je schneller es wird umso besser geht die Gabel und sie frisst die Schläge jetzt regelrecht weg. Sprünge und Absätze waren nach wie vor sehr angenehm. In dem Zuge auch die LS-Druckstufe am Dämpfer nen Tick weicher gemacht und nun liegt das Pferd richtig schön satt und vor allem vorne und hinten homogen.


Kommt sicher auch auf den Trail und die Sprünge an, die man macht. Ich finde derzeit Blau besser. Hatte 5 Klicks von offen und beim Goldenen war es komplett offen. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass es davon abhängt, wie gut die Feder für das Gewicht passt. Wenn man eher auf der strafferen Seite ist, dann könnte das blaue besser sein. Bei mir ging die Medium Feder ja auch und ich denke, dass die Firm wohl eher straffer ist für mich.


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Heißt jetzt scheinbar silber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. April 2020)

Medium war sicher zu weich für dich. 
Mit meinen 68 kg passe ich sicher besser zu medium.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Medium war sicher zu weich für dich.
> Mit meinen 68 kg passe ich sicher besser zu medium.


Ob du dich damit mal nicht täuschst. Ich bin Medium eine Weile gefahren und das ging, bis auf Bikepark, recht gut. @Osti hat auch Medium drin und ist genau zwischen uns vom Gewicht. Für ihn wird es besser passen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. April 2020)

Ich mag die Gabel eher straff. Vorne ~ 20% Sag, eher 15% gehen voll in Ordnung.


----------



## MK83 (20. April 2020)

Da ich mir für die knapp 50 € für das CTS Tool zu gierig war und es mit der Sicherungsringzange auch keinen Spaß macht, habe ich mein erstes 3D Modell gezeichnet. Ein Arbeitskollege hat es mir dann gedruckt und es funktioniert einwandfrei. 




Im runden Teil ließ ich die 4 Löcher mit 1 mm Durchmesser über. Eine aufgeheizte Büroklammer habe ich dann mit einer Zange eingesteckt und passend gekürzt.

Meldet euch einfach wenn ihr die Datei wollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antlion90 (21. April 2020)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Zuerst bin in die Gabel mit viel zu wenig Druck gefahren (50psi bei 90kg) was sie einsacken lies
> und natürlich die Geo des Bikes versaut hat.



Welchen Druck bist du nach deiner Anpassung gefahren? 

Wie sieht es bei den anderen mit dem Druck bei der Selva R aus?

Ich fahre bei ca. 78kg Fahrfertig 80PSI in der Positiv- und 100PSI in der Negativkammer und dem goldenen CTS. Bin damit eindeutig auf der progressiveren Seite mit gut Gegenhalt in allen Situation. Sag vermutlich auch eher Richtung 15%, fahre aber auch ein G1 mit 62,5° Lenkwinkel. 

Bin so super zufrieden, werde bei den nächsten ausfahrten mal mit der Negativkammer spielen und schauen wie die reagiert. Aktuell ist starkes anbremsen in steilstücken mit Wurzeln und step downs super, da einerseits Federweg generiert wird und doch Support gehalten wird. Das Blaue CTS wäre mir vermutlich zu weich am Anfang und am Ende raus mit dem Luftdruck denn ich fahre zu hart.


----------



## crisotop (21. April 2020)

Ich hab ~80kg fahrfertig und fahr bei 27,5" und 160mm (zwei 1cm Spacer bei einem 180er EX Schaft) 78/96psi und cts orange. Auch kein Komfortwunder, aber sehr guter Support mit viel Dämpfung


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. April 2020)

Wobei ich den Eindruck habe, dass Bikes wie die Nicolai G-Modelle oder die von Pole das Gabelsetup spürbar beeinflussen.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (21. April 2020)

Ich fahre um 70psi bei fahrfertig 90kg.
Single Air Version...
Vrmtl sollte ich mal 80 - 85 psi versuchen.


ShockWizz hat als Empfehlung 55psi ausgespuckt


----------



## crisotop (21. April 2020)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Ich fahre um 70psi bei fahrfertig 90kg.
> Single Air Version...
> Vrmtl sollte ich mal 80 - 85 psi versuchen.
> 
> ...



Habe ich auch mal probiert (shockwiz mit single air), da war die Empfehlung auch 62psi  Denke daß liegt an der verhältnismäßig kleinen Luftkammer / hohen Progession in der Solo Selva. Den Drang nach Neopos hab ich in der Gabel jedenfalls nicht verstanden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. April 2020)

Bei meiner Selva Air ging der Shockwiz nicht.


----------



## Rumplerstilz (24. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe noch die erste Ausführung der Selva und möchte einen Service machen. Statt dem nun üblichen Öl und habe ich noch Ballistol und das Öl auf dem Foto bei der Gabel mitbekommen. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie man das nach aktuellem Stand am besten verwendet? In dem älteren Video zur 35er wird davon gesprochen, dass in den unteren Teil nur Ballistol kommt, aber sollte das nicht eine 50/50-Mischung sein? 
Welches Volumen würdet ihr jeweils für unten und die Luftkammer empfehlen?

Danke und schöne Grüße


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. April 2020)

Mich interessiert, was hinter dieser Öl Extrawurst steckt.


----------



## elster (24. April 2020)

Falls die Hinweise zur unteren Ölbefüllung der Formulargabeln richtig sind, bitte noch diese Frage zu Sinn und Zweck dieses Öls, denn außer man stellt das Rad auf dem Kopf hat doch diese kleine Ölmenge bei Betrieb keinerlei Schmierfunktion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (24. April 2020)

Kauf dir über Bike-Components das richtige Öl. Das Graue ist nur für Kartusche auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## Xyz79 (24. April 2020)

.


----------



## hans7 (24. April 2020)

Ich glaube aktuell sagt Formula für die Selva 15 ml auf beiden Seiten. Mittlerweile wird aber ein anderes Öl empfohlen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. April 2020)

Ein Handbuch wäre kein Schaden.


----------



## hans7 (24. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ein Handbuch wäre kein Schaden.



Die videos erklären alles Recht gut


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. April 2020)

Sofern's aktuell ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (24. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Sofern's aktuell ist.



Wurden ja erst vor einem halben Jahr veröffentlicht, sollte also entsprechend aktuell sein. Sieht man auch am Öl und den geänderten Ölvolumen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. April 2020)

Explizit für die Selva C ist's trotzdem nicht.

Aber wird schon passen.


----------



## Rumplerstilz (24. April 2020)

Alles klar, danke allerseits für die Infos


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. April 2020)

Bei allen Selvas C, S, R kommen unten jeweils 15ml Formula FX Öl rein.

Oben in die Luft/Coil Kammer das gleiche Öl.

C = 10ml
S = 5ml
R = 3ml

Das Graue Öl ist für den Cartridge Service.

Fett für die Abstreifer soll auch deren eigenes sein. Da das derzeit aber bei Cosmic Sports nicht lieferbar ist und in Italien gerade Corona, habe ich das RSP Slick Kick genommen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. April 2020)

Heute noch mal auf der Hausstrecke mit dem blauen CTS gefahren. Das kann bleiben bzw. würde ich noch das rote testen und es dann dabei belassen. 

Bei Wurzelgeballer ist die Gabel immer noch bequemer als mit dem goldenen. Was dann HighSpeed Compression sein soll, möchte ich zwar dann mal wissen, denn da sollte das Blaue ja progressiver sein als das Goldene aber mir ist es auch egal. Mir passt es.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. April 2020)

Mit Vollgas über den Wurzelteppich ist ein High Speed Ereignis. Da brauchst du viel Dämpfung, damit das Bike hoch im Federweg bleibt und das Vorderrad nicht so springen beginnt.
Ich hab so bissl den Verdacht, dass bei dir auch eine härtere Feder noch etwas bringen könnte.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Mit Vollgas über den Wurzelteppich ist ein High Speed Ereignis. Da brauchst du viel Dämpfung, damit das Bike hoch im Federweg bleibt und das Vorderrad nicht so springen beginnt.
> Ich hab so bissl den Verdacht, dass bei dir auch eine härtere Feder noch etwas bringen könnte.


Ich habe schon die härteste. 1Klick Vorspannung für 20% SAG. Härter soll es nicht sein. 

Was auch immer hier High Speed ist... Mit passt es jetzt. Vielleicht sind auch meine Wurzelfelder zu kurz. Muss ich noch mal im Bikepark testen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. April 2020)

Die HSC ist erst dann zu hart, wenn du das Gefühl hast, dass deine Handgelenke weg fliegen.  ? 

20% Sag sind gut. Fahre ich auch.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die HSC ist erst dann zu hart, wenn du das Gefühl hast, dass deine Handgelenke weg fliegen.  ?


Tun sie nicht aber ich muss auch sagen, dass mir durch das viele Trial fahren die Handgelenke eh nie weh tun bzw. die Kraft im Unterarm nicht so gering ist.

Im Moment bin ich mit der Gabel super zufrieden. Es kann sein, dass ich eine Disbalance feststellen werde, wenn das Highlander aufgebaut und hinten auch mit Coil gedämpft wird. Bis dahin lasse ich es erst einmal.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. April 2020)

Gabel ist heute gekommen. Habe sie am Abend schnell eingebaut. Coil ist halt Coil. Das merkt man sofort. Mit der Standard Feder habe ich ohne Ausrüstung 15% Sag. Das könnte passen; mal sehen. 
Die Zugstufe wird mit special soft angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (27. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die Zugstufe wird mit special soft angegeben.


Das Goldene halt.  Das Blaue ist ja Gott sei Dank auch dabei.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. April 2020)

Zugstufe. 
Nicht Druckstufe.


----------



## MK83 (27. April 2020)

Umgekehrt


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. April 2020)

Wenn das so wäre, hätte es Formula falsch beschriftet.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wenn das so wäre, hätte es Formula falsch beschriftet.


Wo ist das denn beschriftet? Beim Rebound gibt es nur den einen bei der Selva Coil. Wäre auch komisch, wenn das auch "special soft" heißen würde.


----------



## MK83 (27. April 2020)

Gibt es also auch verschiedene Zugstufen? Mir war bisher nur die reguläre und die schnellere zum Nachrüsten bekannt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. April 2020)

MK83 schrieb:


> Gibt es also auch verschiedene Zugstufen? Mir war bisher nur die reguläre und die schnellere zum Nachrüsten bekannt.


Soweit ich weiß, gibt es nur die beiden. Vielleicht ist bei der Coil gleich die schnellere drin.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. April 2020)

Am Steuerrohr war folgendes Datenblatt aufgeklebt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Am Steuerrohr war folgendes Datenblatt aufgeklebt.Anhang anzeigen 1029670


Das passt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. April 2020)

Am ehesten sind sie in der Zeile verrutscht.
Wobei die Zugstufe schon recht schnell ist.


----------



## ManSetsFire (28. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Bei allen Selvas C, S, R kommen unten jeweils 15ml Formula FX Öl rein.
> 
> Oben in die Luft/Coil Kammer das gleiche Öl.
> 
> ...



Gibts zu dem FX Öl ne sinnvolle/bewährte Alternative? Aktuelle Lieferzeit fast überall 20 Wochen für das Ding...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. April 2020)

Hat jemand von euch eine Feder in "Soft" über bzw. weiß jemand, ob da auch andere Modelle passen? Öhlins? 

Hab heute die erste Ausfahrt gemacht. War schon nicht übel. Die Gabel steht dzt. mit ihren 15% Sag sehr hoch im Federweg, arbeitet dabei aber noch immer sehr sensibel. Morgen werde ich mal auf's blaue CTS Ventil umbauen. Bin gepannt, was das bringt. Und sonst wird's wahrscheinlich eine weichere Feder geben.


----------



## Osti (28. April 2020)

Õhlins passt nicht, hatte die Maße mal bei MRC angefragt...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. April 2020)

Danke. Würd' sich eh nicht lohnen. Cosmic hat die Originale lagern und die kosten nur 29 Euro.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Danke. Würd' sich eh nicht lohnen. Cosmic hat die Originale lagern und die kosten nur 29 Euro.


Eben. Ich sagte doch, dass die Gabeln bzw deren Federn eher auf der straffen Seite sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. April 2020)

Was ja per se kein Schaden ist. Man darf die Rolle der CTS Ventile nicht unterschätzen. Das goldene Ventil hat viel low und mid speed Druckstufendämpfung. Das merkt man; ich zumindest. Mit dem bauen Ventil kann das Fahrgefühl ganz anders sein, weil durch die viel geringere low und mid speed Durckstufendämpfung die Gabel im Fahrbetrieb vielleicht genau den gesuchten Zentimeter tiefer im Federweg steht.


EDIT: Habe über Mittag mal schnell das CTS Ventil von gold auf blau umgerüstet. Den Unterschied in der Dämpfung merke ich beim Parkplatztest (ist hauptsächlich ein low speed Ereignis) deutlich.


----------



## crisotop (29. April 2020)

ManSetsFire schrieb:


> Gibts zu dem FX Öl ne sinnvolle/bewährte Alternative? Aktuelle Lieferzeit fast überall 20 Wochen für das Ding...



Persönliche Meinung -- jedes andere typische Schmiermittel tuts auch. Wunderöl ist auch das neue FX keines


----------



## hans7 (29. April 2020)

Auf jeden Fall ist das FX Öl dicker als die vorherige Ölmischung aus Ballistol und dem OJ Racing Formula Öl. 
Auch dringend nötig, da ansonsten das Öl in der Luftkammer ziemlich schnell wieder unten im Casting war. 

Ich glaube du kannst da auch jedes andere Öl nehmen was für die Castings empfohlen wird. 

Hier wäre es wohl noch lagernd:






						Formula MTB Gabel Mineralöl 250 Ml, Braun | Bikeinn
					

Kaufen Sie Formula MTB Gabel Mineralöl 250 Ml  - Braun, Schmierstoffe und fette von Instandhaltung für nur 16.99 €. Finden Sie radfahren Angebote in Bikeinn | Schnelle Lieferung




					www.bikeinn.com


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. April 2020)

Also das CTS finde ich cool. Ich hab ja bisher auch Shimstacks u.dgl. umgebaut, aber die Wirksamkeit der einzelnen CTS Ventile ist deutlich größer. Das erreicht man sonst nur, wenn man auch die Kolben mit tauscht. 
Bin schon auf den Dämpfer gespannt.


----------



## hans7 (29. April 2020)

ich liebe meine Formula Selvas auch, gerade mit den CTS.

Meint ihr die Formula kann aktuell noch mit einer RS Lyrik select+ mithalten?
Bin am überlegen meine alte Selva gegen eine aktuelle Lyrik an meinem Bikel zu tauschen


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. April 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> ich liebe meine Formula Selvas auch, gerade mit den CTS.
> 
> Meint ihr die Formula kann aktuell noch mit einer RS Lyrik select+ mithalten?
> Bin am überlegen meine alte Selva gegen eine aktuelle Lyrik an meinem Bikel zu tauschen


Bloß nicht. Ich bin die Lyrik Ultimate Deluxe kurz gefahren und dann ganz schnell auf die Selva Coil gewechselt. Ein sehr großer unterschied und wenn du noch eine ganz alte Selva hast, dann kannst du die auch auf die S umrüsten. Dann ist die meines Erachtens besser als die Lyrik. Bin ich ja davor gefahren. 

Das Formula Öl ist zwar dicker, war bei mir aber nach 3 Monaten dennoch aus der Coil Seite verschwunden.


----------



## hans7 (29. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Bloß nicht. Ich bin die Lyrik Ultimate Deluxe kurz gefahren und dann ganz schnell auf die Selva Coil gewechselt. Ein sehr großer unterschied und wenn du noch eine ganz alte Selva hast, dann kannst du die auch auf die S umrüsten. Dann ist die meines Erachtens besser als die Lyrik. Bin ich ja davor gefahren.
> 
> Das Formula Öl ist zwar dicker, war bei mir aber nach 3 Monaten dennoch aus der Coil Seite verschwunden.



Hab die 2018er Selva Ext an drei Bikes, und je nachdem für was ich die Bikes hernehme unterschiedliches CTS drin. Für Touren das blaue, da ich bergab den Komfort brauche, da die Kraft dann nicht mehr so da ist und wenns per Lift die Berge hoch geht, hab ich das Orange drin. 

Und es war anders gemeint. Am neuen Bike ist eine Lyrik dran, die tausche ich evtl. gegen meine alte selva aus. ?


----------



## Antlion90 (30. April 2020)

Da wir schon beim Öl sind, welches nehmt ihr her um nach einer staubigen fahrt die Staubabstreifer ein bisschen zu benetzen?


----------



## Xyz79 (30. April 2020)

Antlion90 schrieb:


> Da wir schon beim Öl sind, welches nehmt ihr her um nach einer staubigen fahrt die Staubabstreifer ein bisschen zu benetzen?


Gar keins. Regelmäßiger Service. Gut ist.


----------



## hans7 (30. April 2020)

Irgendein Gabelöl, da kommt normalerweise sowieso kaum was unter die Staubabstreifer.

Ich habe Probeweise auch gerade das rsp hyper wiper hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. April 2020)

Dasselbe, das ins Casting kommt.


----------



## Orakel (30. April 2020)

Falls jemand sein Blaues CTS abgeben möchte   ich würde es nehmen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. April 2020)

Hast du ein anderes zum Tauschen?


----------



## Orakel (30. April 2020)

nein.
Ausser dem Originalem das Serienmässig verbaut ist (Orange)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. Mai 2020)

Gestern bin ich mal unter nicht ganz idealen Bedingungen das blaue Ventil Probe gefahren.

Die Federwegsausnutzung passt so jedenfalls.







Jawohl auf Monate der Dürre folgt jetzt die Regenzeit und das ist in Sachen Vergleichbarkeit natürlich nicht so toll.



Wobei die starke Dämpfung im low/mid speed Bereich auch cool war. Aber da hatte ich dann bei harter Fahrweise nur 135 mm ausgenutzt. So sind's 155 mm und mit dem goldenen Ventil stand die Gabel schlicht zu hoch im Federweg. Mit dem blauen Ventil würde das passen und geil ist halt echt, dass dank der Coil Feder die Gabel selbst mit nur 15% Sag unglaublich sensibel arbeitet. Vom Komfort her wär's jetzt tip top.

Die weichere Feder werde ich mir trotzdem bei Zeiten mal holen. Kostet ja nicht viel.

Das Klappern wird bei mir aber auch langsam ein Thema.

Was sagt ihr zu meinem Fender. Wider erwarten funktioniert der in dieser Form. Da ich nun einen 3D Drucker nutzen kann, werde ich da mal vielleicht eine schönere Version bauen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Mai 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu meinem Fender. Wider erwarten funktioniert der in dieser Form. Da ich nun einen 3D Drucker nutzen kann, werde ich da mal vielleicht eine schönere Version bauen.


Ist halt ein Stück Plaste. Was mich an Formula richtig nervt ist, dass der Fender beim Durchschlag auf den Reifen gedrückt wird und ggf. sogar einreißt, wenn man nicht gerade Velcro benutzt.


----------



## nobss (4. Mai 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Stück Plaste. Was mich an Formula richtig nervt ist, dass der Fender beim Durchschlag auf den Reifen gedrückt wird und ggf. sogar einreißt, wenn man nicht gerade Velcro benutzt.



Ich habe mir ein Stück Moosgummi passend geschnitten, Problem gelöst 

Nicht geklebt, einfach zwischen Fender und Brücke geklemmt, da verrutscht nix.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Mai 2020)

nobss schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein Stück Moosgummi passend geschnitten, Problem gelöst


Und wohin geklebt? Unter die Gabelbrücke um den Fender weiter nach unten zu bekommen?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Mai 2020)

Bei meiner 650B Gabel scheint die Freigängigkeit zu passen.
Da die Feder auch bei mir zu klappern begann, habe ich sie heute mal ausgebaut und die Schrumpfschläuche weiter in Richtung Mitte verschoben. Nun ist sie wieder leise. Am Anfang und am Ende machen die keinen Sinn, weil die Feder dort Führung hat. Muss man in die Federkammer wirklich Öl füllen? Bei mir ist keines drin, dafür massig Fett. Eventuell hat sich das Öl auch mit dem Fett vermischt. Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. 

Das blaue CTS-Ventil hat mir letztendlich nicht so gut gefallen. Ich hab jetzt wieder das goldene drin und das finde ich genial. Den Gegenhalt, den die Gabel damit bietet, habe ich so noch nie gehabt. Ich zwar etwas anstrengender zu fahren, vermittelt aber enorme Sicherheit. Dafür habe ich jetzt mal die softe Feder bestellt. Mal sehen, wie's dann mit der wird. Die ist ja nur um 10% weicher. Vielleicht passt es dann perfekt. Oder die Feder ist schon zu schwach. Mal sehen. An die aktuelle Variante mit goldenem Ventil und medium Feder könnte ich mich jedenfalls gewöhnen. So krass ist die Belastung nämlich gar nicht, vor allem, weil ich jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr Druck vom Vorderrad nehmen muss. Ich hatte bisher keine Gabel, mit der das möglich war, ohne dass die Gabel nicht sehr unsensibel geworden wäre. Dann Schläge dämpft die Gabel in diesem Setup nach wie vor ab. Klingt wie ein Paradoxon, liegt aber vermutlich an der schwächeren HSC. Jedenfalls hatte ich damit schon das eine oder andere krasse Erlebnis. Klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. Mai 2020)

Heute Testfahrt. Es klappert nix mehr. Meine Lösung hat also funktioniert. 
Super. Endlich mal eine leise Gabel. Hoffentlich bleibt das so. 
Gut, die Zugstufe macht natürlich gewohnt schöne Geräusche.


----------



## Osti (10. Mai 2020)

Ich habe heute das blaue CTS eingebaut und getestet und bin damit deutlich zufriedener.

Der Gegenhalt ist immer noch gut aber die Gabel gibt anfangs und in der Mitte etwas mehr Federweg frei. Durch die Progression hat man aber immer das Gefühl, dass die Gabel alles ab kann und nie am Limit ist

Hat mir heute auch bei ein zwei Sachen gefühlt den Arsch gerettet.

Dafür wippt sie jetzt auf den ersten Zentimetern etwas mehr.

Bleibe jetzt erst mal beim blauen


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Mai 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Heute Testfahrt. Es klappert nix mehr. Meine Lösung hat also funktioniert.


Ich hatte es ja hier (oder war es im News Thread) geschrieben, dass die Schrumpfschläuche nach außen rutschen und dort nix bringen. Da haben mir die von Formula wohl Quatsch erzählt mit 100k Federungen, die die Schrumpfschläuche ohne Verrutschen aushalten sollen. Ich habe mich ja für einen alternativen Schrumpfschlauch entschieden und diesen 3x auf die Feder geschrumpft. Bisher ist alles leise.

In die Kammer soll Öl rein und auf die Feder ordentlich Fett. Das Öl verflüchtigt sich aber nach unten, wie ich in meinem langen Video ja auch feststellen musste. D.h. auch wie bei der Air Gabel muss man hier ab und an mal nachschauen und -füllen.


Osti schrieb:


> Ich habe heute das blaue CTS eingebaut und getestet und bin damit deutlich zufriedener.


War ja bei mir nicht anders und ich bin jetzt schon wieder einige KM damit gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Mai 2020)

Okay. Also muss ich das länger beobachten.

Öl, das ins Casting wandert, ist nix gut, weil sich dadurch das Luftvolumen verkleinert und irgendwann die Gabel nicht mehr voll einfedern kann. 

Hast du im Casting echt mehr Öl gefunden oder ist das mehr eine Vermutung? 
Wie geschrieben, vielleicht hat sich das Öl mit dem Fett vermischt. Das Fett ist sehr flüssig, verdächtig flüssig.

Das Gelände hier bei uns ist sicherlich etwas speziell. Vielleicht passt mir deshalb das goldene Ventil besser. Oder liegt's am Nicolai?


----------



## Osti (11. Mai 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> War ja bei mir nicht anders und ich bin jetzt schon wieder einige KM damit gefahren.



ja, man denkt irgendwie dass sich die Charakteristik mega mässig verändert, dabei ist es relativ subtil, aber trotzdem spürbar. Mich hat halt die hohe Progression am blauen CTS etwas abgeschreckt. Sieht auf dem Papier Monster-mäßig aus. Ist aber gar nicht so extrem. Fahre beim blauen CTS aber auch deutlich weniger "Klicks" in der Druckstufe.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Mai 2020)

Auf die Möglichkeit der Clicks hätte ich schon fast wieder vergessen. 
Wäre auch mal interessant zu erfahren, was da im Ventil dann verstellt wird. 

Irgendwann werd ich mal eines zerlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (11. Mai 2020)

So wie ich das im Interview auf Pinkbike gelesen habe stellt man die LS Druckstufe ein, daher ein Nadelventil.
Die Kolben haben unterschiedliche Bohrungen (Durchmesser, Anzahl, Abständer) und sind alle mit dem gleichen, einen Shim belegt.
Die unterschiedliche Charakteristik ergibt sich also nur durch das Kolbendesign im MSC/HSC Bereich.


----------



## crisotop (11. Mai 2020)

Symion schrieb:


> So wie ich das im Interview auf Pinkbike gelesen habe stellt man die LS Druckstufe ein, daher ein Nadelventil.
> Die Kolben haben unterschiedliche Bohrungen (Durchmesser, Anzahl, Abständer) und sind alle mit dem gleichen, einen Shim belegt.
> Die unterschiedliche Charakteristik ergibt sich also nur durch das Kolbendesign im MSC/HSC Bereich.



Im Youtube Kanal war die rede davon, daß das Nadelventil aber LS & HS Gleichmaßen beeinflusst. Das Öl muss immer durch die Ports zu dem einen Shim.


----------



## Symion (11. Mai 2020)

Je nach Auslegung hat das Nadelventil einen engen (msc wird wenig beeinflußt) oder weiten Einstellbereich (msc wird stärker beeinflußt).
Für eine einigermaßen richtige Bschreibung muss man zwischen MSC und HSC, daher Mid- und Highspeedbereich unterscheiden.
HSC wird nur durch den Kolben und den Shim beeinflusst.


----------



## Antlion90 (11. Mai 2020)

Das blaue Compression Rädchen wurde ganz bewusst nicht LSC oder HSC genannt, hat Chris Porter im Gespräch mit Formula erklärt. Es ist er Allgemein und ist genauso davon abhängig welches CTS man fährt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Mai 2020)

Trotzdem stellt sich die Frage, was damit verstellt wird und wie sich das auf den Verlauf der jeweiligen Kurve in obigem Diagramm auswirkt. Man müsste die Kurven als Flächen zeichnen. Dann wüsste man's.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Mai 2020)

Also das Ganze funktioniert so:




Unten, wo die Mutter sitzt, ist die Bohrung, in die das Öl ein strömt. Ausströmen tut es dann durch die Öffnungen oberhalb des farbigen Highspeed Ventiltellers. Man sieht die vier Bohrungen, wenn man genauer hin sieht. Und jetzt, spannend: Das Öl strömt dann von oben nach unten durch das Highspeed Ventie durch und daher sitzt das Shim auch unterhalb und nicht oben drauf. Mit dem Einsteller oben wird ein Nadelventil verstellt, das durch Durchfluss durch die obigen vier Bohrungen vergrößert oder verkleinert. LSC und HSC sind damit seriell geschaltet. 
Wodurch sich die einzelnen Ventile unterschieden: Auf jeden Fall durch die LSC-Nadel, durch den HSC Ventilteller und möglicherweise auch durch das Shim. 

Wie @Symion schon geschrieben hat, ist hier die Form der LSC Nabel entscheidend. Da gibt es viele verschiedene Designs. 

Und was noch wichtig ist: Das ist ein Hochdruck System. Das soll angeblich die Dynamik deutlich verbessern.


----------



## hans7 (11. Mai 2020)

Einfach eine tolle Gabel und mit den CTS optimal für jeden einstellbar  
Wenn die Gabel nur nicht fast das doppelte kosten würde wie eine Lyrik. Straßenpreis versteht sich .
Bzw. sind auch die Ersatzteile nicht gerade günstig. 

Bin ziemlich angetan von Formula: Hab drei Selvas und drei Cura2 an meinen Bikes.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Mai 2020)

Straßenpreis für die Selva C = 740 Euro.

Inkl. zweitem CTS Ventil, den beiden Werkzeugen und zwei Flaschen Öl.


----------



## hans7 (11. Mai 2020)

Ich schau immer nach der S, da gibt es die Gabel nur selten Mal unter 1k, hab aber schon länger nicht mehr die Preise im Detail nachgeschaut


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Mai 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> LSC und HSC sind damit seriell geschaltet.



Und diese Aussage kann eigentlich nicht stimmen. Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass LSC wenig Öl durch lässt, HSC aber viel, kann die HSC nie hinter der LSC sitzen. Umgekehrt ging's, aber wer baut eine HSC mit Nadelventil und eine LSC mit Shimstack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (13. Mai 2020)

Exakt.
Müssen wir wohl mal ein Ventil zerlegen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich weiß, welches ich sicher nicht mehr brauche, werde ich das machen. 

Der Aufbau ist jedenfalls so, wie von mir beschrieben. Wenn ich durch die Einlassöffnung Licht schichte, sehe ich, wie es oben bei den vier Bohrungen wieder raus kommt. Außer, ich drehe das Nadelventil weit rein. Dann sehe ich kein Licht mehr. 

Ich denke, wir müssen uns bei diesem Konzept von der strikten Trennung und Funktion von Highspeed und Lowspeed verabschieden. Im Grund haben wir es ja immer mit Mischformen dieser Geschwindigkeiten zu tun und wichtig ist auch nur, wie viel Dämpfung am Ende raus kommt. 

Und Details spielen eine große Rolle. Seht ihr die Kerbe.


----------



## Symion (13. Mai 2020)

Ok, jetz habe ich es. Das Öl kommt nicht von unten!
Es strömt zwischen den beiden Oringen ein und kann dann sowohl durch die 4 Bohrungen (LSC), als auch den Kolben mit Shim (HSC).


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Mai 2020)

Das klingt logisch. 

Jetzt frage ich mich, wie die Ölzirkulation insgesamt aussieht.

Ceck Valve gibt es scheinbar keines, das heißt, dass beim Ausfedern die Zugstufe komplett vom der Druckstufe isoliert ist und sich nur über das Reservoir der Bladder speist? Dürfte ein Vorteil sein, wenn das Öl dann quasi gleich direkt an der Zugstufe wieder anliegt. Andere Konzepte müssen das Öl ja erst durch das Druckstufenventil retour holen.


----------



## Symion (13. Mai 2020)

Irgendwo wird ein Checkvalve sitzen, sonst würde das Öl diesen Weg nehmen statt durch das Ventil zu fließen.


----------



## hans7 (13. Mai 2020)

Test in der neuen freeride
Und immer noch eine top Gabel, obwohl sie Stand der Technik von 2018 ist


----------



## Xayok (13. Mai 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> Test in der neuen freeride
> Anhang anzeigen 1041382


Wieviel ist von einem Test zu halten, bei dem nichtmal die Version abgegrenzt wurde. Federweg nicht komplett genutzt? Eventuell mal nach Neopos oder Öl in der Luftkammer sehen. 
Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl die trauen ihren Lesern nichts zu, oder haben selbst nicht die Kompetenz gefressen. 

Mir fehlte nur noch der Kommentar: zu kompliziert.


----------



## hans7 (13. Mai 2020)

Xayok schrieb:


> Wieviel ist von einem Test zu halten, bei dem nichtmal die Version abgegrenzt wurde. Federweg nicht komplett genutzt? Eventuell mal nach Neopos oder Öl in der Luftkammer sehen.
> Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl die trauen ihren Lesern nichts zu, oder haben selbst nicht die Kompetenz gefressen.
> 
> Mir fehlte nur noch der Kommentar: zu kompliziert.



Kompliziert hast du bei der Handhabung: nur 4 Sterne

Und die Mehrheit der Biker kennt sich mit der Technik nicht annähernd so aus wie wir.
Das sind Mainstream Medien


----------



## Xayok (13. Mai 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> Kompliziert hast du bei der Handhabung: nur 4 Sterne
> 
> Und die Mehrheit der Biker kennt sich mit der Technik nicht annähernd so aus wie wir.
> Das sind Mainstream Medien


Ein Medium, insbesondere wenn es Experten wären, kann komplizierte Zusammenhänge idiotengerecht aufarbeiten. Nur hat man es hier meist nicht mit ausgebildeten Journalisten zu tun, sondern häufig mit Tastenfetischisten. 
Mich enttäuscht das Niveau der Zeitschriften meist, weil sie auch den Lesern nichts zutrauen oder es selbst nicht besser wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (13. Mai 2020)

Ja der Test der Freeride ist leider, wie fast alle Tests in Magazinen, das Papier nicht Wert.
5 Sätze pro Gabel ist einfach zu wenig. Auch wurden keine Setups angegeben und Empfehlungen anscheinend komplett ignoriert.
Die Fox trotz einfachem Fit4 die Beste, war ja klar. Nichtmal die Grip2 herangezogen.
Bei der Mezzer steht sinngemäß in der Kritik: Muss mit wesentlich mehr Druck in der IRT Kammer, als in der Hauptkammer gefahren werden damit die Kennlinie passt. Haben wohl a) die Technik nicht verstanden und b) steht das auch in der Anleitung.

Die Formula hat die höchste Verdrehsteifigkeit, würde mich mal interessieren woher das kommt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Mai 2020)

Das könnte von der Achse kommen. Die hat recht große Konen und wird mit 12 Nm gespannt. Der Abstand zwischen den Standrohren ist auch etwas größer. 

Die Freeride hat immer schon miese Tests geliefert.


----------



## hans7 (13. Mai 2020)

Man beißt halt nicht die Hand die einen füttert. ???

Aber Rock shox und Fox liegen weltweit immer vorne bei den Tests. 

Ich finde es ja eher gut, das Formula mit einer "alten" Gabel immer noch eine top Gabel abliefert und die Gabeln dennoch alle untereinander umbaufähig gestaltet.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Mai 2020)

Bei mir hat sich die Achse vorn noch nie gelockert. Vielleicht fahre ich auch kein Freeride... 

Formula ist halt immer noch der Underdog. Ich finde es toll, dass sie eben nicht ständig rumblöken, dass die neue Gabel ja so viel besser ist. Die lassen das System einfach so und es ist gut. Bzw. bieten für jede Vorliebe etwas an.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Mai 2020)

Jetzt hab ich mal ein wenig im Patentregister gestöbert.

Wer gute Augen hat, kann schon ein bisschen erkennen, wie die Druckstufe bei der Gabel funktioniert.



			https://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/40/0b/61/14707e8e88e734/EP3546788A1.pdf
		


Geht aber eigentlich um Neopos.



Ein interessantes Patent für einen Dämpfer haben sie auch:



			https://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/00/69/c4/16069c7dff57c8/EP3415787A1.pdf
		


Wird aber eher nicht zum Einsatz kommen, denke ich.


----------



## nobss (13. Mai 2020)

Eventuell wurde das Patent oder ähnlich in diesem Shock umgesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (13. Mai 2020)

nobss schrieb:


> Eventuell wurde das Patent oder ähnlich in diesem Shock umgesetzt
> Anhang anzeigen 1041871
> Anhang anzeigen 1041873
> Anhang anzeigen 1041877


Was ist eigentlich aus dem geworden? Nix mehr gehört?‍♂️


----------



## Xayok (13. Mai 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus dem geworden? Nix mehr gehört?‍♂️


Von Corona und dem Lockdown in Italien hast du aber gehört? Das hat insbesondere Formula hart getroffen, aktuell gibt es noch keine Details, wann er vorgestellt werden soll. Ursprünglich war das mal für Riva vorgesehen.
Der Betrieb geht bei Formula gerade langsam wieder los, Details zum Dämpfer stehen aber noch aus.

Grüße
André


----------



## nobss (13. Mai 2020)

Auf Facebook wurde mal gefragt
Ein ungefähres Erscheinungsdatum ... ??
Antwortcam 12.3.: Formula April 23rd
Aber wiie Xayok schon schreibt, werden wir uns noch ein wenig gedulden müssen


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Mai 2020)

Xayok schrieb:


> Von Corona und dem Lockdown in Italien hast du aber gehört? Das hat insbesondere Formula hart getroffen, aktuell gibt es noch keine Details, wann er vorgestellt werden soll. Ursprünglich war das mal für Riva vorgesehen.
> Der Betrieb geht bei Formula gerade langsam wieder los, Details zum Dämpfer stehen aber noch aus.
> 
> Grüße
> André


Öh jo,  der Dämpfer war doch initial schon lange vorher angekündigt.... ?









						Stahlfeder-Dämpfer von Formula entdeckt: Bald schon marktreif?
					

In den neuen Signature-Modellen der Dudes of Hazzard ist ein bisher unbekannter Stahlfeder-Dämpfer von Formula versteckt. Hier gibt's erste Infos!




					www.mtb-news.de
				






nobss schrieb:


> Auf Facebook .....


Was ist das ?



nobss schrieb:


> Aber wiie Xayok schon schreibt, werden wir uns noch ein wenig gedulden müssen


Das schaff ich...


----------



## Xayok (14. Mai 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Öh jo,  der Dämpfer war doch initial schon lange vorher angekündigt.... ?



Nein, war er nicht, der Dämpfer ist eigentlich noch gar nicht vorgestellt. 
Der Launch wäre der 23.4. gewesen. 

Daher gibt es bisher auch keine weiteren technischen Infos, Einbaulängen oder Preislisten. 

Formula wird in den kommenden Tagen einen neuen Termin ankündigen, aktuell wird aber erst begonnen die Produktion wieder hochzufahren. 

Grüße 
André


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Mai 2020)

Was schon komisch ist, weil die Toskana von COVID-19 kaum betroffen war. Aber ist halt Italien.
Angekündigt wurde der Dämpfer schon 2018. Lässt darauf hoffen, dass es sich vielleicht schon um ein ausgereiftes Produkt handelt. 
Geometron hat im Frühling Abstimmungsfahrten durch geführt. Gut für Geometron/Geolution Fahrer.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Mai 2020)

Ist doch egal, wo in Italien das war. Wenn die Regierung sagt, dass du zu machen sollst, dann musst du das eben machen. So auch bei Formula. 

Ich war auch sehr interessiert am Dämpfer und je nachdem, wie der neue DHX2 funktioniert, überlege ich mir das einmal. Ich denke aber, dass der Sprung vom Fox ein viel kleinerer sein dürfte als der vom Rock Shox Super Deluxe.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Mai 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich hatte es ja hier (oder war es im News Thread) geschrieben, dass die Schrumpfschläuche nach außen rutschen und dort nix bringen.



Du hast recht. 

Also der Schrumpfschlauch auf der Feder mit dem Öl/Fett dazwischen hat halt null Reibung. 

Hast du zwischenzeitlich eine Lösung finden können? Es gibt aus dem Elektrobereich Schrumpfschläuche, die nicht nur schrumpfen, sondern auch kleben. Eventuell wäre das eine Lösung. 






						%category-title% online auf Conrad.at kaufen
					

Großes %category-title% Sortiment ➤ Expresslieferung ✚ versandkostenfreie Lieferung ab 69 € ✓ Click & Collect ✅




					www.conrad.at


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Mai 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Du hast recht.
> 
> Also der Schrumpfschlauch auf der Feder mit dem Öl/Fett dazwischen hat halt null Reibung.
> 
> ...


Da habe ich meinen her. Ich hatte die Gabel seit dem 3fachen Draufschrumpfen noch nicht wieder offen. Ich werde aber demnächst mal reinschauen um zu sehen, ob sich da etwas bewegt hat. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass das halten kann.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Mai 2020)

Heute kam die weichere Feder. Wie berechnet beträgt der Sag jetzt 16,5 statt 15%.  
Vergesst das mit dem Sag. Die Federhärte ändert sich ja über den gesamten Federweg. Man merkt den Unterschied deutlich. 

Es sind zwei Schrumpfschläuche drauf, die derzeit auch bombenfest sitzen. Klappern tut's trotzdem, weil sie zu weit außen sitzen. Eine  dritten werde ich am Samstag aufschrumpfen. Die untere Feder ist die originale. 

Hab jetzt noch mal das blaue Druckstufenventil eingebaut und die LSC weit zu gedreht. 

Hat jemand ein grünes Ventil zu verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (22. Mai 2020)

Erster Eindruck der Selva mit dem Blauen CTS, ( Zugstufe und Luftdruck wurde nicht geändert) die Selva spricht deutlich feinfühliger an, gibt unten raus etwas mehr FW frei , es kommen weniger harte Schläge an den Händen an.
So hab ich mir das vorgestellt 
Jetzt gehts ans Feinjustieren, dazu ne frage, wie geht ihr vor beim Einstellen?
Meine Vorgehensweise, Zugstufe ganz auf, Lufdruck einstellen, Zugstuf, zum Schluss die Einstellung am CTS.
Danke für Tips .


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. Mai 2020)

Gestern Ausfahrt mit der weichen Feder und dem blauen CTS, LSC 5/11 geöffnet: Fährt sich sehr komfortabel. HSC ist vielleicht sogar ein bisschen zu viel, Federwegsausnutzung nach 1.650 Hm uphill am Stück am Trail 150/170 mm. Probieren würde ich gerne mal das orange Ventil.


----------



## MK83 (31. Mai 2020)

MK83 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Ich habe die Selva S im Einsatz und muss sie mit relativ wenig Druck fahren (ca. 45 psi). Fahrbereit liege ich bei ungefähr 70 kg. Für die Negativfeder dürfte der Druck zu wenig sein da bereits im Stillstand von den 160 mm Federweg nur noch ca. 140 übrig sind.
> Ich denke, dass sich für mich der Umbau auf die doppelte Luftkammer rentieren würde. Den offiziellen Umbausatz finde ich mit 300 € jedoch ein wenig überteuert. In dem Thread habe ich aber aufgeschnappt, dass jemand seine Gabel mit Hilfe dieser zwei Artikel umgebaut hat:
> ...


Hi!

Nach Rücksprache mit @CosmicSports (vielen Dank nochmals!) habe ich die beiden erwähnten Artikel bestellt und nun erhalten um meine Selva S zur Selva R umzubauen. Tatsächlich hätte sogar das Air Cartridge Kit alleine alles notwendige enthalten, was den Umbau noch eine Spur günstiger gemacht hätte.

Warum der offizielle Umbausatz knappe 300 € ausmacht wenn der Luftkolben alleine nur ca. 70 € kostet wird wohl ein Rätsel von Formula bleiben.

Allerdings gilt es zu beachten, dass es den Luftkolben in 3 (?) verschiedenen Längen gibt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. Juni 2020)

Kurzes Update. Die Feder (soft), die ich nun fahre, klappert nicht.


----------



## Halorider (3. Juni 2020)

Gibt es einen Coil umbausatz für die S?


----------



## trischi24 (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo an alle, 
ich war schon mal im Thread hier, weil die Staubabstreifer undicht wurden. Die habe ich dann getauscht und das Problem ist behoben seitdem. Dachte ich zumindest.
Wenn es draußen warm ist, also ab ca 20°C ist der Staubabstreifer dicht. Wird es kälter ölt sie wieder. Das ist zwar nur sehr wenig, aber man sieht es. Der Dreck der haften bleibt ist auch leicht ölig.
Auffällig ist auch dass die Dämpfung bei kühlerem Wetter härter wird. Inwieweit das zusammenspielt weiß ich nicht.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Falls ja, was war die Lösung?


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Juni 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Kurzes Update. Die Feder (soft), die ich nun fahre, klappert nicht.


Noch nicht. 


Halorider schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Coil umbausatz für die S?


Der Umbausatz ist für jegliche Selvas.


trischi24 schrieb:


> Auffällig ist auch dass die Dämpfung bei kühlerem Wetter härter wird.


Je nach Temperatur ist das normal. Nach dem Einbau neuer Abstreifer ist auch erst einmal etwas Fett/Öl an den Rohren. Das ist auch normal.


----------



## trischi24 (5. Juni 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Nach dem Einbau neuer Abstreifer ist auch erst einmal etwas Fett/Öl an den Rohren. Das ist auch normal.


Ja schon. Seit ich die Abstreifer im März (glaube) ich getauscht hab hat die Gabel schon ca 1k km gesehen. Aber es ist eben nicht nach dem Einbau, sondern bei kühleren Temperaturen.Dann dringt das Öl aus den Staubabstreifern. Bei warmen Temperaturen ist alles prima.


----------



## crisotop (8. Juni 2020)

Hat jemand zufällig ein Special Soft (Gold) CTS abzugeben bzw. zu Testzwecken auszuleihen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Juni 2020)

Zu verkaufen hätt' ich eines.


----------



## hans7 (14. Juni 2020)

Ich beabsichtige an meinem zukünftigen neuen Bike die Lyrik select plus gegen die Selva zu tauschen. Nur welche S oder R? Ist der Aufpreis zur R es wert? Sind ja fast 200 Eur.
Da ich mit meinen 75kg ziemlich dem entspreche wofür die Negativfedern ausgelegt sind, sollte die S mehr als ausreichen. Oder jemand der sagt, der Tausch von der Lyrik ist es nicht wert? Klar wird Verlust ergeben: min. 900 die Selva, die Lyrik verkauft sich evtl. für 500

Jemand die S zufällig günstiger gesehen als 899?


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Juni 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> Ich beabsichtige an meinem zukünftigen neuen Bike die Lyrik select plus gegen die Selva zu tauschen. Nur welche S oder R? Ist der Aufpreis zur R es wert? Sind ja fast 200 Eur.
> Da ich mit meinen 75kg ziemlich dem entspreche wofür die Negativfedern ausgelegt sind, sollte die S mehr als ausreichen. Oder jemand der sagt, der Tausch von der Lyrik ist es nicht wert? Klar wird Verlust ergeben: min. 900 die Selva, die Lyrik verkauft sich evtl. für 500
> 
> Jemand die S zufällig günstiger gesehen als 899?


Selva C ist keine Option? Bei der R musst du schon etwas Ahnung haben bei der Abstimmung und ich bin der Meinung, dass die S schon sehr gut ist. Die R hätte mich wohl überfordert.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Juni 2020)

C.
An meiner klappert noch immer nix.


----------



## hans7 (14. Juni 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Selva C ist keine Option? Bei der R musst du schon etwas Ahnung haben bei der Abstimmung und ich bin der Meinung, dass die S schon sehr gut ist. Die R hätte mich wohl überfordert.



Noch nie mit coil so richtig beschäftigt. Aber ich denke auch,  die Race ist für mich als Hobbybiker overpowered, den Mehrwert merke ich nicht und nochmals mehr Verstellmöglichkeiten...


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Juni 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> Noch nie mit coil so richtig beschäftigt.


Wiegt nur 200gr. mehr und ist Coil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (15. Juni 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Wiegt nur 200gr. mehr und ist Coil!



Ich finde halt, das man Air einfach besser auf seine Vorlieben einstellen kann. Bei Coil hast du Federn für einen Gewichtsbereich, bei Air kannst du das durch den Luftdruck sehr genau einstellen.


----------



## Xyz79 (15. Juni 2020)

Hatte meine auf 2Air umgebaut. Unterschied ist marginal. Liege auch so bei knapp 75 kg. Aufpreis lohnt nicht so wirklich in der Gewichtsklasse.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Juni 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> Ich finde halt, das man Air einfach besser auf seine Vorlieben einstellen kann. Bei Coil hast du Federn für einen Gewichtsbereich, bei Air kannst du das durch den Luftdruck sehr genau einstellen.


Klar aber mit 75kg liegst du genau richtig für die Medium Feder.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Juni 2020)

Soft.  Fahr ich mit 69 kg ohne Rucksack usw.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Juni 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Soft.  Fahr ich mit 69 kg ohne Rucksack usw.


Dann am Anfang zu medium.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Juni 2020)

Man kann, je nach Gusto, beides fahren. Wer einen straffen Hinterbau hat, wird auch mit medium klar kommen.


----------



## hans7 (15. Juni 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Dann am Anfang zu medium.



Vorteil Air, kann ich jederzeit ändern ohne eine Feder wechseln zu müssen ??

Egal, denke es wird die S, muss mir nur überlegen ob es die Mehrkosten wert ist. ??


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Juni 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> Vorteil Air, kann ich jederzeit ändern ohne eine Feder wechseln zu müssen ??
> 
> Egal, denke es wird die S, muss mir nur überlegen ob es die Mehrkosten wert ist. ??


Ja. Ich hatte die Lyrik Ultimate Deluxe und die kam schnell wieder runter. Mit der Selva S war ich vorher zufriedener, jetzt mit der C noch mehr. Der Federwechsel geht innerhalb von 3 minuten.


----------



## Halorider (15. Juni 2020)

Wo gibts den umbausatz vom S zu Coil zu kaufen?
im netz fand ich nichts


----------



## Xayok (15. Juni 2020)

Halorider schrieb:


> Wo gibts den umbausatz vom S zu Coil zu kaufen?
> im netz fand ich nichts



Sind die Sets SB40238-00 (27.5) oder SB40239-00. 
Jeweils ohne Feder. 
Mit der Artikelnummer kann dir die jeder Händler bestellen. Durch die aktuelle Situation kam es aber zu vielen Lieferverzögerungen aus Italien, daher frühestens ab Ende des Monats verfügbar. 

Grüße 
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (15. Juni 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ja. Ich hatte die Lyrik Ultimate Deluxe und die kam schnell wieder runter. Mit der Selva S war ich vorher zufriedener, jetzt mit der C noch mehr. Der Federwechsel geht innerhalb von 3 minuten.



Kannst du erklären warum. Die Lyrik ultimate ist ja lt. Tests einerder besten Gabeln derzeit.


----------



## Xayok (15. Juni 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> Kannst du erklären warum. Die Lyrik ultimate ist ja lt. Tests einerder besten Gabeln derzeit.



Tests sind subjektiv geprägt, die Erfahrungen unterscheiden sich gerne sehe von persönlichen Vorlieben. 
Ach, und das Geld spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle. 

Grüße André


----------



## Mr_Chicks (16. Juni 2020)

Stand vor 3 Monaten vor der gleichen Entscheidung für mein SC Bronson. 
Selva S, R oder C. 
Hab mich für die S entschieden. 
Die R wäre denk ich zu viel einstellerei. Hätt ich keinen Bock drauf. Und ob ich den Unterschied merken würde? 
Die S einfacher aufs Gewicht anpassbar und leichter als die C. 
Bin bisher absolut zufrieden mit der Wahl. 
Komme auch auf 75 kg Fahrfertig. 
Werde demnächst nur mal das blaue CTS testen.


----------



## hans7 (17. Juni 2020)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Stand vor 3 Monaten vor der gleichen Entscheidung für mein SC Bronson.
> Selva S, R oder C.
> Hab mich für die S entschieden.
> Die R wäre denk ich zu viel einstellerei. Hätt ich keinen Bock drauf. Und ob ich den Unterschied merken würde?
> ...



Ich habe jetzt auch die S bestellt. Ist mehr als ausreichend mit dem ganzen Einstellmöglichkeiten, und mein Gewicht passt ja zur Negativfeder. Bin gespannt auf die goldene CTS, bisher kenne ich nur Blau, grün und rot


----------



## maxnie (19. Juni 2020)

Da mir meine Selva S zu progressiv ist, wollte ich heute mal etwas Öl aus der Luftkammer entfernen. 
Gemäß Formula lässt sich über das Öl-Volumen die Progression anpassen. Ich habe hierfür wie von Formula empfohlen, das Ventil rausgeschraubt. Erst habe ich versuch mit einer Spritze und einem Schlauch Öl aus der Luftkammer rauszusaugen. Das war allerdings nicht erfolgreich. Deshalb habe ich die Selva anschließend auf den Kopf gedreht (Ventil nach unten). Es kam aber selbst nach 15 Minuten kein einziger Tropfen Öl raus, obwohl die Gabel nicht mal 3 Monate alt ist. 
Gemäß dieser Anleitung sollten jedoch mindestens 5 ml Öl in der Luftkammer sein :https://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/SELVA-Expert_Setting_ENG.pdf

Hat jemand schon versucht die Progression der Selva über das Öl-Volumen in der Luftkammer anzupassen? 
Kann es sein, dass meine Selva schon nach 3 Monaten und eher wenig Gebrauch (ich war davon 6 Wochen verletzt) schon komplett trocken ist?


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Juni 2020)

maxnie schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass meine Selva schon nach 3 Monaten und eher wenig Gebrauch (ich war davon 6 Wochen verletzt) schon komplett trocken ist?


Ja. Bei meiner Selva S war das auch so und bei der C läuft die Suppe auch nach unten durch.

Abgesehen davon... Warum schraubst du die Top Cap nicht ab. Dann kannst du reinschauen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juni 2020)

Ich habe gestern tatsächlich das formula Fett bekommen. Ich schaue es mir mal an und Vergleiche es mit den anderen fetten die ich hier habe. Ich nehm ja jetzt eigentlich immer Slick Kick.


----------



## maxnie (20. Juni 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ja. Bei meiner Selva S war das auch so und bei der C läuft die Suppe auch nach unten durch.
> 
> Abgesehen davon... Warum schraubst du die Top Cap nicht ab. Dann kannst du reinschauen.


Bei mir war die Selva bereits im Bike (Alutech Fanes) verbaut. Entsprechend war dieser spezielle Schlüssel zum Öffnen der Top Cap nicht dabei. 

Wenn das Öl innerhalb weniger Wochen sowieso nach unten durchsickert, wie soll dann die Anpassung der Progression funktionieren? Man kann doch nicht alle 2 Wochen Öl nachschütten. 

Da mir die Gabel zu progressiv ist, hätte ich gerne etwas Öl entfernt. Offensichtlich ist jedoch gar keine mehr in der Luftkammer. 
Ich fahre schon knapp 10 PSI weniger als für mein Gewicht empfohlen und nutze selbst auf sprunglastigen Strecken meist nur etwa 100 der 170 mm Federweg.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Juni 2020)

Welches CTS Ventil fährst du?

Selbst meine Selva C ist noch relativ progressiv.

Maximale Federwegsausnutzung sollte kein Gesetz sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juni 2020)

maxnie schrieb:


> Bei mir war die Selva bereits im Bike (Alutech Fanes) verbaut. Entsprechend war dieser spezielle Schlüssel zum Öffnen der Top Cap nicht dabei.
> 
> Wenn das Öl innerhalb weniger Wochen sowieso nach unten durchsickert, wie soll dann die Anpassung der Progression funktionieren? Man kann doch nicht alle 2 Wochen Öl nachschütten.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte mir eine muss abdrehen lassen. Bzgl. der Progression arbeitet Formula sich jetzt mit den neopos und nicht mehr mit Öl.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juni 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Welches CTS Ventil fährst du?
> 
> Selbst meine Selva C ist noch relativ progressiv.
> 
> Maximale Federwegsausnutzung sollte kein Gesetz sein.


Ich finde meine nicht zu progressiv und komme recht weit in den Federweg. Genau richtig.


----------



## maxnie (20. Juni 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Welches CTS Ventil fährst du?
> 
> Selbst meine Selva C ist noch relativ progressiv.
> 
> Maximale Federwegsausnutzung sollte kein Gesetz sein.


Ich hatte erst das Goldene CTS und hab dann das blaue montiert. Mit dem blauen ist es schon etwas besser. Mir ist schon klar, dass man nicht immer den kompletten Federweg ausnutzen sollte. Aber was bringt mir eine Gabel mit 170 mm Federweg, wenn ich davon maximal 140 nutze?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Juni 2020)

Ich nutze derzeit 155 con 170 mm und finde das schon in Ordnung. Besser als umgekehrt, vor allem, weil sich die Gabel auch nie zu hart anfühlt. 
Ich habe die Gabel aber auch noch nicht so lange und bei den aktuellen Bedingungen mit täglich Regen ist der Fahrstil auch nie so hart wie zu Trockenzeiten. Kommende Woche soll es sommerlich werden, dann werde ich die Gabel mal etwas stärker fordern. 

Der Sinn von viel Federweg ist es auch, Reserven zu haben und vor allem erreicht man dadurch halt auch einen hohen Stack.


----------



## Osti (20. Juni 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Der Sinn von viel Federweg ist es auch, Reserven zu haben und vor allem erreicht man dadurch halt auch einen hohen Stack.



Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt das "Geile" an der Selva C, die hat Reserven ohne Ende. Im normalen Betrieb relativ unspektakulär, aber bei Highspeed wenn es richtig rappelt oder verkackten Sprüngen macht es einfach nur "Flapp" und die Gabel bügelt es weg. Und sie steht wirklich schön hoch im Federweg. Ich find die echt immer besser, je öfter ich sie fahre.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (20. Juni 2020)

Ich fahre am Bronson die 160mm Selva S mit dem goldenen CTS. Nutze meistens so 145mm Federweg. Selten mal 150mm.
Wie verhält sich das blaue CTS im Vergleich zum goldenen? 
Hatte die Gabel noch nicht auf. Gehe davon aus im Lieferzustand sind keine Neopos drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxnie (21. Juni 2020)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Bronson die 160mm Selva S mit dem goldenen CTS. Nutze meistens so 145mm Federweg. Selten mal 150mm.
> Wie verhält sich das blaue CTS im Vergleich zum goldenen?
> Hatte die Gabel noch nicht auf. Gehe davon aus im Lieferzustand sind keine Neopos drin?


Mit dem blauen CTS ist sie auf den ersten paar Zentimetern noch softer. Des Weiteren nutzt man etwas mehr Federweg. Nachteil von dem blauen CTS ist das die Gabel nicht mehr so hoch im Federweg steht und beim Bremsen mehr eintaucht. 

Fährst du exakt den Luftdruck, der empfohlen wird?


----------



## Mr_Chicks (21. Juni 2020)

maxnie schrieb:


> Mit dem blauen CTS ist sie auf den ersten paar Zentimetern noch softer. Des Weiteren nutzt man etwas mehr Federweg. Nachteil von dem blauen CTS ist das die Gabel nicht mehr so hoch im Federweg steht und beim Bremsen mehr eintaucht.
> 
> Fährst du exakt den Luftdruck, der empfohlen wird?


Fahre bei 75kg Fahrfertig mit 65 psi. Entspricht also ziemlich genau der Empfehlung. Komme damit auf ca. 25% sag im stehen.
Werde demnächst mal das blaue CTS probieren. Finde das goldene aber schon ganz gut.
Gibt es von Formula eigentlich auch eine Empfehlung für Compression und Rebound Einstellungen?
Hab ich bisher nix gefunden.


----------



## Nordender (21. Juni 2020)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Fahre bei 75kg Fahrfertig mit 65 psi. Entspricht also ziemlich genau der Empfehlung.


Die allgemeine Empfehlung ist aber eher, weniger Druck als von Formula empfohlen zu fahren. 65 psi fahre ich mit einem Neopos und bringe fahrbereit eher 90+ kg auf die Waage. Aktuell mit orangenem CTS in meiner Selva S.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte bei ü90 so ca. 75-80 psi drin. Kann mich gar nicht mehr so genau dran erinnern. Da taugte mir das Goldene CTS mehr als das blaue.


----------



## maxnie (22. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Angaben. Ich bin jetzt mit dem blauen CTS noch mal etwas mit dem Luftdruck runter gegangen. Jetzt passt die Progression etwas besser. Allerdings ist mir die Gabel jetzt auf den ersten Zentimetern zu weich. Werde noch mal einen Versuch mit goldenem CTS und weniger Luftdruck starten


----------



## wherewedroppin (4. Juli 2020)

Hatte schonmal jemand das Problem, dass sich der Rebound an der selva nicht verstellen ließ?
Meine Gabel stand jetzt ein paar Wochen herum und am Reboundversteller ist auch schon ein bisschen Öl ausgetreten.


----------



## hans7 (4. Juli 2020)

wherewedroppin schrieb:


> Hatte schonmal jemand das Problem, dass sich der Rebound an der selva nicht verstellen ließ?
> Meine Gabel stand jetzt ein paar Wochen herum und am Reboundversteller ist auch schon ein bisschen Öl ausgetreten.



Nein, bisher bei mir noch nicht aufgetreten. Wenn da Öl rausläuft, kann es auch das Öl aus dem Casting sein. 

Das heißt, dein Rebound sit komplett fast? Kannst du den Knopf rausziehen?


----------



## wherewedroppin (4. Juli 2020)

Ja, auf beide Fragen. Ich kann den Knopf minimal bewegen ( 1-2 mm ) und bei dieser Bewegung hört es sich an als würde der Knopf auf Dreck reiben. Den Knopf habe ich rausgenommen und so gut es geht sauber gemacht.


----------



## hans7 (4. Juli 2020)

wherewedroppin schrieb:


> Ja, auf beide Fragen. Ich kann den Knopf minimal bewegen ( 1-2 mm ) und bei dieser Bewegung hört es sich an als würde der Knopf auf Dreck reiben. Den Knopf habe ich rausgenommen und so gut es geht sauber gemacht.



Zieh mal das Casting ab, und schau mal ins Innenleben. Und probiere dann mal den Rebound zu drehen. Mehr fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Juli 2020)

Selva C ist wieder lauter geworden im Bikepark. Da muss ich wohl mal wieder schauen. Performance ist super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Juli 2020)

Meine ist nach wie vor leise.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Juli 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Meine ist nach wie vor leise.


Beim Fahren ist meine das auch. Siehe Video. Ist nur im Stand dieses initiale Schlagen der Feder.


----------



## Halorider (5. Juli 2020)

Meine S schmalzt beim einfedern


----------



## wherewedroppin (6. Juli 2020)

Passt in die Selva nur die Original-Steckachse (SB40154-00) oder gibt es auch Alternativen von RockShox z.B.? 
Es wäre doch bescheuert wenn die Breite und der Durchmesser standardisiert sind, das Gewinde jedoch nicht!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (6. Juli 2020)

Die Klemmung ist ganz anders aufgebaut.


----------



## Xayok (6. Juli 2020)

wherewedroppin schrieb:


> Passt in die Selva nur die Original-Steckachse (SB40154-00) oder gibt es auch Alternativen von RockShox z.B.?
> Es wäre doch bescheuert wenn die Breite und der Durchmesser standardisiert sind, das Gewinde jedoch nicht!



Das passt nicht. Achsen sind meist proprietär. Genormt ist nur der Abstand innen, die Länge über alles, nicht. Es gibt einige Achsen, von Nachrüstherstellern, die passen könnten, dafür braucht es aber die Gesamtlänge, Gewindepitch und Gewindelänge, dann kann man nach Alternativen suchen. Im lokalen Fachhandel gibt es zB welche von NG Sports, oder es gibt Achsen des Robert Axle Projects.

Grüße
André


----------



## Orakel (9. Juli 2020)

Nach übern Monat mit dem Blauen CTS unterwegs, habe ich auf das Orangene zurück gewechselt.
Die mittleren Schläge sind bei mir zustark (mit dem blauen CTS )auf die Unterarme gegangen, so dass ich zum aller ersten mal Probleme mit nem Unterarm bekam 
Mit dem Orangenen CTS kannte ich das nicht.
Hätte dadurch ein blaues CTS abzugeben.


----------



## hans7 (9. Juli 2020)

Orakel schrieb:


> Nach übern Monat mit dem Blauen CTS unterwegs, habe ich auf das Orangene zurück gewechselt.
> Die mittleren Schläge sind bei mir zustark (mit dem blauen CTS )auf die Unterarme gegangen, so dass ich zum aller ersten mal Probleme mit nem Unterarm bekam
> Mit dem Orangenen CTS kannte ich das nicht.
> Hätte dadurch ein blaues CTS abzugeben.



Interessante Erfahrung.
Könnte ich auch mal testen.

Fahre Blau für Touren und Orange im Park


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Juli 2020)

Ich habe mir heute mal meine Feder angeschaut. Leider sind die Schrumpfschläuche genauso verrutscht, wie es die Originalen auch getan haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Juli 2020)

Fahr ihr echt das orange Ventil oder doch das goldene? Das orange hat ja mehr LSC und MSC aber eben weniger HSC. Ich werde mir demnächst mal das graue Ventil holen. 

Meine Feder klappert noch immer nicht. Hattest du vor dem Aufschrumpfen die Feder gut entfettet?


----------



## hans7 (9. Juli 2020)

Soviel ich weiß habe ich mir das Orangene gekauft gehabt, das Rot und Orange ist kaum auseinander zu halten. Damals lief das noch unter "Special"


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Juli 2020)

Ah okay. Ja, dann ist das das Orange. Also quasi das Goldene mit etwas mehr HSC.


----------



## hans7 (9. Juli 2020)

Ja,


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ah okay. Ja, dann ist das das Orange. Also quasi das Goldene mit etwas mehr HSC.



Ja genau, dachte mir etwas mehr compression hinten raus im Park, bzw. auf Trails  schadet nicht. Aber da ich nicht viel springe, könnte sogar das blaue für Reschen etc. komfortabler sein.

By the way: kann mir jemand mal richtig das Diagramm von den CTS erklären. Was ist mit compression speed  genau gemeint.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Juli 2020)

Da geht es um die Schaftgeschwindigkeiten = Einfedergeschwindigkeiten. Also High Speed wenn du zb in ein Wurzelfeld knallst oder Low Speed wenn du durch Beine Kompression fährst oder Mid Speed für alles dazwischen. 

Aber Obacht: Die Zugstufe ist mindestens genauso wichtig. Ich hab die bei mir sehr schnell eingestellt.


----------



## wherewedroppin (11. Juli 2020)

wherewedroppin schrieb:


> Hatte schonmal jemand das Problem, dass sich der Rebound an der selva nicht verstellen ließ?
> Meine Gabel stand jetzt ein paar Wochen herum und am Reboundversteller ist auch schon ein bisschen Öl ausgetreten.



Ich hätte vielleicht dazuschreiben sollen, dass meine Federgabel ein paar Wochen auf dem Kopf stand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (13. Juli 2020)

Ob Formula bald eine 37mm offset Version bringt?


----------



## hans7 (27. Juli 2020)

Hatte von euch schon jemand ein Klacken wenn der Lockout drin ist? Ohne Lockout ganz normal, sobald der Lockout drin ist und die Gabel nur paar mm einfedert klackt es beim ausfedern.


----------



## Stefan_78 (28. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

Ich bin nun auch Besitzer einer Selva S 27,5 boost und habe nach den ersten Ausfahrten mal das CTS gegen ein Grünes gewechselt (100psi rein...wechsel...wieder zum Ursprünglichen psi zahl zurück) ....allerdings schmatzt die Gabel jetzt beim ausfedern.
Hab ich da was falsch gemacht bzw.vergessen?

Steinigt mich nicht,ich hab hier etliche seiten gelesen aber nichts dazu gefunden.

Danke


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Juli 2020)

Hattest du Ölverlust?


----------



## Stefan_78 (28. Juli 2020)

Nur ein paar tropfen beim cts wechsel....wie auch in den Videos


----------



## hans7 (28. Juli 2020)

Die Formula Gabeln schmatzen oder schlürfen ganz gerne, kommt auch auf die Kompression an. 

Ich glaube diese Geräusche sind mehr oder weniger normal bei der Selva.


----------



## Stefan_78 (28. Juli 2020)

Oh ok....oder bringt es was das cts und den schwarzen mal voll aufzudrehen?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Juli 2020)

_Du kannst auch mal zum vorigen CTS Ventil zurück wechseln und schauen/hören, ob die Geräusche dann wieder die alten sind. _


----------



## Stefan_78 (28. Juli 2020)

Gute Idee...mache ich morgen direkt mal
Danke


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Juli 2020)

Schmatzen tut sie, wenn man den Rebound weiter zu dreht. Hast du das gemacht? Da wird die Selva lauter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (29. Juli 2020)

das ist ja Krass....wenn ich den Rebound weiter aufdrehe ( + ) wird aus dem leisen schlürfen,ein lautes schmatzen. Danke für den Tipp. Jetzt kann ich das CTS drin lassen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. Juli 2020)

Wenn du in Richtung (+) drehst, machst du die Zugstufe eigentlich zu. Dass es dann mehr Geräusche gibt, liegt dran, dass so den Spalt im Ventil durch das Reindrehen der Nadel verringerst. Dadurch fließt mehr Öl über den Shimstack und der macht die Geräusche. 
Ist auch an den CTS Ventilen deutlich hörbar, wenn man zb von blau auf gold wechselt. Gold hat mehr low speed Dämpfung. Entsprechend mehr Öl fließt durch den HS Shimstack und das macht dann sehr schöne Einfedergeräusche. Klingt echt geil. So in etwa wie ein Boxer der am Sandsack trainiert.


----------



## Stefan_78 (30. Juli 2020)

Ok,Danke ....ich werd mich in die neue Gabel wohl noch etwas reinfuchsen müssen.


----------



## COLKURTZ (31. Juli 2020)

Helft ihr mir bitte mal beim richtigen Denken? … 

Neue Selva S, ein paar Ausfahrten alt aus einem Komplettrad, erstaunlicherweise kam diese mit dem goldenen CTS. 

Mein Fahrempfinden: 

Zu viel Low Speed, 
in der Mitte und im Gegenhalt noch ok für mich, Tendenz ist ticken zu weich, 
Federwegnutzung hart/schnell jedoch nur bei 70% (ich habe da einen Referenzsprung ins Flat, wenn ich da meine Gabeln bei 90% Federwegnutzung habe, weiß ich, ich liege im für mich richtigen Bereich). 
Mein Ziel:

Wenig low Speed, damit mehr Fahrkomfort beim langsamen Rumrollen
Etwas mehr Gegenhalt in der Mitte, etwas weniger Wegsacken
Mehr Federwegsausnutzung  (...hier gelesen habe ich schon, die Selva nutzt wohl grundsätzlich und vergleichsweise wenig Federweg)

1-
Wenn ich mir die Gold-Kurve anschaue, ist das oben beschriebene nachvollziehbar, bis auf die Federwegnutzung?! Denn gerade Gold sollte doch bei schnellen Schlägen den _geringsten_ Gegendruck haben. Dabei fahre ich schon weniger PSI, als die Werksangabe empfiehlt. Noch weiter runter gehen möchte ich nicht, dann ist die Gabel definitiv zu weich.

2-
Wenig Low Speed bieten mir die Regular CTS, sprich rot, blau und silber. Alle Special CTS Gold, orange, grün haben viel low Speed. So richtig?

Meine Absicht: Ich nehme das blaue CTS. Ich nehme die Neopos raus. Gibt es noch Tipps und Anregungen von Euch, jemand einen Fehler entdeckt?  Danke!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Juli 2020)

Bei mir war das mit der Federwegsausnutzung jedenfalls so, dass die mit der Zeit schon mehr wird. Man traut sich dann doch einiges mehr mit der Gabel und bei der letzten Ausfahrt war ich dann tatsächlich bei 170 mm. Du kannst die Gabel schon ordentlich ran nehmen. 
Ich fahre das blaue Ventil aus den von dir genannten Gründen. Wenn du noch mehr mid support willst, solltest du vielleicht auch mal das rote Ventil probieren. Hängt aber davon ab, wie dir die HSC-Dämpfung gefällt. Die ist beim roten Ventil schon sehr hoch.


----------



## COLKURTZ (31. Juli 2020)

Zack, blaues CTS ist gekauft. Rot werde ich vielleicht auch mal ausprobieren, insbesondere dann, wenn das blaue mir zu wenig Gegenhalt in der Mitte bieten sollte.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Juli 2020)

Das rote Ventil werde ich mir auch mal holen, denke ich.


----------



## maxnie (31. Juli 2020)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Helft ihr mir bitte mal beim richtigen Denken? …
> 
> Neue Selva S, ein paar Ausfahrten alt aus einem Komplettrad, erstaunlicherweise kam diese mit dem goldenen CTS.
> 
> ...



Ich bin mal auf deinen Testbericht von dem blauen CTS gespannt. Mir ging es ziemlich genauso wie dir. Hab auch vom goldenen aufs blaue CTS gewechselt. Dadurch ist sie deutlich komfortabler und nutzt etwas mehr Federweg, allerdings sackt sie beim Bremsen und im steilen auch mehr weg. Den kompletten Federweg nutzt man jedoch auch mit dem blauen so gut wie nie aus. Selbst bei missglückten spüngen bleiben mindestens 20% ungenutzt. Das deckt sich ja auch mit den Tests in der Bike. 
Dadurch fühlt sich die Selva bei starken Schlägen unkomfortabel an. Kein Wunder, wenn man meist nur mit 140 anstatt 170 mm Federweg unterwegs ist. Hab zunächst gedacht, dass ich einfach nur zu langsam bin. Inzwischen melden sich jedoch auch meine Handgelenke und ich überlege mir die Selva zu verkaufen. 
Wenn jemand eine gute setup Empfehlung hat, dann her damit. 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall bisher nicht wirklich warm geworden mit der Selva und kann die positiven Testberichte nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (1. August 2020)

Nutzt die Coil auch nicht den gesamten Federweg? Sollte ja doch linearer sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (1. August 2020)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Nutzt die Coil auch nicht den gesamten Federweg? Sollte ja doch linearer sein?


Oh doch. Das tut sie. Gestern erst wieder bei meinem Enduro Hometrail gehabt. Ich habe auch das Blaue drin. Mich nervt, dass es den Mudguard auf den Reifen drückt, wenn das passiert.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (1. August 2020)

Dann hoffe ich mal das da noch eine mit 37mm Offset kommt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. August 2020)

Auch die C musst du schon ordentlich ran nehmen, damit sie ihren Federweg voll nutzt. 
Ich glaube nach wie vor, dass  @niconj eine zu weiche Feder fährt. Dann geht's freilich einfacher.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (1. August 2020)

hm, hört sich ja nicht so toll an. Muss ich mich wohl woanders umschauen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. August 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Auch die C musst du schon ordentlich ran nehmen, damit sie ihren Federweg voll nutzt.
> Ich glaube nach wie vor, dass  @niconj eine zu weiche Feder fährt. Dann geht's freilich einfacher.


Ich fahre die härteste feder. Mehr geht nicht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. August 2020)

Formula müsste härtere Federn anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (1. August 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Formula müsste härtere Federn anbieten.


Ich schlage nicht immer durch, nur, wenn ich auf Zeit fahre und bei dem einen Sprung etwas ungünstig auf dem VR Lande. Im Bikepark diese Woche bin ich nicht ein einziges Mal durchgeschlagen. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mit 10% SAG vorn fahren will. Mit der Firm habe ich 20% bei einer Drehung Preload.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (1. August 2020)

Wäre doch eh perfekt? Schlage mit der Lyrik Select+ ohne Token auch nicht durch


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. August 2020)

Grad Rückmeldung von Formula bekommen. Die Super Firm Feder soll im Sept. kommen.


----------



## Osti (1. August 2020)

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt sehr gut und angenehm, dass die Selva C schön hoch im Federweg steht und den nicht so verschwenderisch zur Verfügung stellt. Das gibt bergab richtig viel Sicherheit. Aber man muss schon gut ballern, damit man den kompletten Federweg ausnutzt. Für mich trotzdem im Moment eine der besten Gabeln! 

Kann man die 160mm Selva C eigentlich auf 170mm umbauen?


----------



## hans7 (1. August 2020)

Osti schrieb:


> Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt sehr gut und angenehm, dass die Selva C schön hoch im Federweg steht und den nicht so verschwenderisch zur Verfügung stellt. Das gibt bergab richtig viel Sicherheit. Aber man muss schon gut ballern, damit man den kompletten Federweg ausnutzt. Für mich trotzdem im Moment eine der besten Gabeln!
> 
> Kann man die 160mm Selva C eigentlich auf 170mm umbauen?



Kannst leider nicht traveln, geht nur weniger.
Für 170 brauchst die 180er die du dann travelst, bzw. auch Mal Selva EX genannt wurde

Edith: mein Post bezieht sich auf die Air, zu spät gelesen dass es ja um die Coil geht


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. August 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Grad Rückmeldung von Formula bekommen. Die Super Firm Feder soll im Sept. kommen.




Deinen heißen Draht zu Formula möcht ich auch haben. 

Die Selva C ist eine Gabel, die auch mit wenig Sag und somit harter Federn noch sehr sensibel arbeitet. 
Selbst mit der härteren Feder war das Fahren nie unkomfortabel, obwohl der Lenker damit ein gutes Stück zu hoch war.
Lasst euch von der Federwegsausnutzung nicht verrückt machen. Die ist nur dann relevant, wenn ihr Durchschläge habt.


----------



## hans7 (1. August 2020)

@niconj
Was sagt denn dein heißer Draht über ein Update der selvas überhaupt? Ist da irgendwas am laufen. Die hat ja jetzt schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, und ich brauche evtl. Anfang nächstes Jahr eine neue Selva


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (1. August 2020)

Und was ist mit 37mm offset?!?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. August 2020)

@hans7 Was würdest du geändert haben wollen?


----------



## hans7 (1. August 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> @hans7 Was würdest du geändert haben wollen?



Gute Frage, a bissl was geht bestimmt. Alleine Marketingtechnisch, die anderen bringen ja auch jährlich ihre revolutionären Neuerungen und machen die alten unfahrbar ???

Bin jetzt nicht so der, der den großen Vergleich zu anderen Gabeln hat, deswegen kann ich nicht sagen was die ein oder andere besser kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (1. August 2020)

35er Röhrchen sind so xc. 38 muß es neuerdings mindestens sein. 
(Nicht ernst gemeint)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. August 2020)

Wär mir lieber, sie bringen die Selva als Enduro DC Gabel oder die Nero als Endurogabel.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. August 2020)

Selva wird es als Long Travel geben. D.h. 29'' mit 170 und mehr FW. Mehr weiß ich derzeit auch nicht.


----------



## hans7 (1. August 2020)

Frage ist tatsächlich, was kann man noch besser machen? Das mit dem CTS ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich genial, sensibles Ansprechverhalten durch die Coil Negativfeder auch. Mehr Durchmesser brauche ich nicht.....

Jetzt wäre der Vergleich zu einer anderen Gabel hilfreich

Ihr seid ja auch im Ext era thread sehr aktiv. Die Gabel liest sich toll, aber Preis Leistung - dann lieber ne Selva


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. August 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> aber Preis *Leistung* - dann lieber ne Selva


Die kann ja noch keiner so richtig Beurteilen bei der EXT. Ich finde es schade, dass die Selva C bei den Testern so ein Schattendasein fristet. Eigentlich sollte auch noch ein MTB News Bericht kommen.

Ich kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass die EXT (so viel) besser ist als die Selva. Ob nun mit 36er oder 35er Rohren macht wohl kaum einen Unterschied und eine Air Gabel, die genauso schwer ist wie die Selva C, da muss sie schon viel besser sein.

Auf der anderen Seite... EXT ist ja nun kein Fahrwerksanfänger.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (2. August 2020)

Naja, wenn man so liest das man den storia 3x einschicken muss das er passtund das vielleicht mit der ext auch so ist habe ich sicher schon viel mehr schöne abfahrten mit anderen Feder Elementen gemacht...


----------



## Osti (2. August 2020)

Naja, beim Dämpfer gibt's ja auch ein paar mehr Variablen zum anpassen, bei der Gabel nur das Gewicht. Das sollten sie schon hinbekommen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. August 2020)

Ich habe heute noch mal in das Coil Chamber geschaut und nach 3 Monaten war da kein Öl mehr drin. 10ml hatte ich rein getan. Die Schrumpfschläuche waren auch nicht mehr dort, wo sie sein sollten. Ich habe noch mal alles sauber gemacht, die Feder entfettet und neue Schrumpfschläuche drauf gezogen.

Das das Öl nach unten ins Casting entweicht ist etwas nervig! Ich kann mich erinnern, dass das bei der Selva Air auch so war.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. August 2020)

An meiner Feder halten die serienmäßigen Schrumpfschläuche offensichtlich. Jedenfalls klappert nichts. 
Probier mal statt Öl Fett. Das sollte deutlich langsamer nach unten wandern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (2. August 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> An meiner Feder halten die serienmäßigen Schrumpfschläuche offensichtlich. Jedenfalls klappert nichts.
> Probier mal statt Öl Fett. Das sollte deutlich langsamer nach unten wandern.


Hatte ich. Öl und Fett.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. August 2020)

Ich hatte die Gabel noch nicht zerlegt, weiß daher auch nicht, welche Aufgaben das Öl oder Fett zu erfüllen hat. Wahrscheinlich nur minimale Schmierung des O-Rings am Federteller. Dazu reicht Fett alleine auch. Eventuell kann man auch sehr zähes Fett wie das PM600 verwenden. Das bleibt dann fix oben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. August 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Gabel noch nicht zerlegt, weiß daher auch nicht, welche Aufgaben das Öl oder Fett zu erfüllen hat. Wahrscheinlich nur minimale Schmierung des O-Rings am Federteller. Dazu reicht Fett alleine auch. Eventuell kann man auch sehr zähes Fett wie das PM600 verwenden. Das bleibt dann fix oben.


Ich hatte Slick Kick und das formula Öl. Sie haben mir grad gesagt, dass das bei hohen Temperaturen normal ist.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. August 2020)

Trotzdem nicht so der Bringer. Rock Shox fährt sogar in den Luftgabeln nur mit Fett.


----------



## hans7 (2. August 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Trotzdem nicht so der Bringer. Rock Shox fährt sogar in den Luftgabeln nur mit Fett.



Verstopft da nicht die Aussparung zw. Positiv und Negativkammer? Ich weiß noch, früher durfte man kein Fett in die Positivkammer rein machen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. August 2020)

Lustig. Zu mir hatte man gesagt, man solle kein Öl nehmen, weil das gleich durch die Druckausgleichnut verschwindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (2. August 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> Verstopft da nicht die Aussparung zw. Positiv und Negativkammer?


Gibt es doch gar nicht bei der Coil oder?


----------



## hans7 (2. August 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Gibt es doch gar nicht bei der Coil oder?


Tyrolens spricht ja von Luftgabeln und Fett


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. August 2020)

Genau. In einer Coil Gabel spricht aus meiner Sicht nichts gegen reine Fettschmierung. Wobei's da sowieso nicht viel zu schmieren gibt. Geht ja auch um die Voumensverkleinerung, die man ggfls erreichen möchte.


----------



## hans7 (2. August 2020)

Was ich zu meinen Selva S sagen kann, ist, das ich, auch gegen die allgemeine Meinung dass es sowas bei Endurogabeln nicht braucht, den Lockout sehr zu schätzen weiß. Gerade mit dem einstellbaren Losbrechmoment eine feine Sache


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. August 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> Was ich zu meinen Selva S sagen kann, ist, das ich, auch gegen die allgemeine Meinung dass es sowas bei Endurogabeln nicht braucht, den Lockout sehr zu schätzen weiß. Gerade mit dem einstellbaren Losbrechmoment eine feine Sache


Ich find das auch toll, gerade bei der Selva C, die ja doch sehr fein anspricht auf den ersten 2cm.


----------



## Rucksackronny (3. August 2020)

Hallo Leute,

Ich fahre ein Alutech CheapTrick.
Nun möchte ich bei meiner Formula Selva den Service machen und genau da ist das Problem.

Soweit ich raus gefunden hab, hab ich die Formula Selva EX. 
Meine Frage : ist die Selva EX mit der Selva S identisch?
Mir geht es prinzipiell um die Befüllung des Öls der Kartusche.
Dazu benötige ich folgenden Artikel ( Formula Hydraulic Bleeding Kit -SB40119-00 - bike24). 
Passt dieses Teil auch bei meiner Gabel.
Meine Gabel sieht nur beim Lockout (Selva EX-Sicherungsschraube von oben / Selva S Sicherungsschraube seitlich) anders aus.

Bild zeigt meine Variante der Gabel.


----------



## hans7 (3. August 2020)

Rucksackronny schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich fahre ein Alutech CheapTrick.
> Nun möchte ich bei meiner Formula Selva den Service machen und genau da ist das Problem.
> ...




Alles gleich. ?
Die EX ist nur die extended Version mit 170 oder 180mm Federweg. Ansonsten sind die ganzen Selvas baugleich, insbesonders auf der Dämpfungsseite. Es gab nur Mal ein kleines Update, glaube es war 2019: Andere Hebel und Knöpfe als auch veränderte Negativfeder


----------



## Rucksackronny (3. August 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> Alles gleich. ?
> Die EX ist nur die extended Version not 170 offer 180mm Federweg. Ansonsten sind die ganzen Selvas baugleich, insbesonders auf der Dämpfungsseite. Es gab nur Mal ein Kleinod Update, glaube es war 2019: Andere Hebel und Knöpfe als auch veränderte Negativfeder



Sowas konnte ich mir schon denken.
Ich danke dir für die schnelle Aussage.
Da wir heute alles bestellt und ab geht's.


----------



## phil2105 (4. August 2020)

Da hänge ich mich mal ran:


Rucksackronny schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich fahre ein Alutech CheapTrick.
> Nun möchte ich bei meiner Formula Selva den Service machen und genau da ist das Problem.
> ...



weiß zufällig jemand, ob die Anschlüsse der Spritzen des von @Rucksackronny benannten Bleeding Kits evtl. identisch in Bezug auf Gewinde und Steigung mit denen der Bremskits von Formula sind? ZB diesem hier:




Die Kits für die Bremsen gibt es bei den Online-Shops, wo ich auch angemeldet bin und sind etwas günstiger...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (6. August 2020)

Das wird wahrscheinlich nicht passen. Die Befüllöffnungen der Bremsen sind viel kleiner.

Hat von euch jemand mal direkt das blaue mit dem roten CTS Ventil verglichen? Mich würde interessieren, ob man da Unterschiede schon im mid speed Bereich spürt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phil2105 (6. August 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das wird wahrscheinlich nicht passen. Die Befüllöffnungen der Bremsen sind viel kleiner.
> 
> Hat von euch jemand mal direkt das blaue mit dem roten CTS Ventil verglichen? Mich würde interessieren, ob man da Unterschiede schon im mid speed Bereich spürt.


Dank Dir, dann wird’s wohl das offizielle Set...


----------



## Stefan_78 (6. August 2020)

Hallo,
Ich bin die Selva S heute mal den ganzen Tag mit dem Grünen CTS im Bikepark Willingen gefahren und eingestellt, und muss sagen sie ist einfach Mega. Trotz des nur 120mm ausgenutzten Federwegs hatte ich nie das Gefühl zuwenig Federweg zu nutzen!! die Funktioniert schon extrem Geil....bin zum vergleich(auch wenn es andere Bikes sind (Alutech Fanes 6.0 vs. Alutech Sennes Dh1) meinen Downhiller gefahren mit der Boxxer WC mit Charger Dämpfung und RMP Ramp control gefahren. Die Selva ist anders ,aber wesentlich besser nach meinem empfinden.
Allerdings hab ich nicht ganz verstanden was man mit dem schwarzen Rad einstellt mit dem Innensechskant.....stellt man damit quasi das Fahrergewicht ein? ?
Dank des Mitlesens hier haben mich die nur 120mm ausgenutzter Federweg nicht beunruhigt :-D 
Gibt es einen Shop wo man die Neopos und die "Nuss" für die Gabel bekommt?
Danke


----------



## hans7 (6. August 2020)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin die Selva S heute mal den ganzen Tag mit dem Grünen CTS im Bikepark Willingen gefahren und eingestellt, und muss sagen sie ist einfach Mega. Trotz des nur 120mm ausgenutzten Federwegs hatte ich nie das Gefühl zuwenig Federweg zu nutzen!! die Funktioniert schon extrem Geil....bin zum vergleich(auch wenn es andere Bikes sind (Alutech Fanes 6.0 vs. Alutech Sennes Dh1) meinen Downhiller gefahren mit der Boxxer WC mit Charger Dämpfung und RMP Ramp control gefahren. Die Selva ist anders ,aber wesentlich besser nach meinem empfinden.
> Allerdings hab ich nicht ganz verstanden was man mit dem schwarzen Rad einstellt mit dem Innensechskant.....stellt man damit quasi das Fahrergewicht ein? ?
> Dank des Mitlesens hier haben mich die nur 120mm ausgenutzter Federweg nicht beunruhigt :-D Danke



Freut mich, das sie dir gefällt.
Der schwarze Regler ist die Einstellung für das Losbrechmoment des Lockouts, den du mit dem goldenen Hebel einstellst.


----------



## Elipirelli (9. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zugeschlagen und freue mich auf die Gabel.
Leider hatte der Verkäufer kein Zubehör und ich versuche schonmal alles zusammen zu bekommen. 

- Die Gabel hat 180mm, ich brauche 170. Hat jemand einen 10mm Travel Spacer, den er mir für kleines Geld schicken kann?

- Der Verkäufer war sich nicht sicher, welches CTS verbaut ist. Es geht um eine 2019er Selva EX/S. Nach den Beschreibungen anderer Fahrer sagen mir am ehesten das blaue oder eventuell das rote zu.
Im Netz finde ich aber verschiedenste Angaben dazu welche ab Werk verbaut sind. Gold, Blau manchmal auch grün werden da erwähnt. Weiß jemand genaueres? 

- als Schmieröl habe ich Fox Gold und RockShox 0W30 da, sollte beides funktionieren? Für die Dämpfung habe ich Maxima Plush 3WT, ist das ähnlich zum Formula Öl? 

- um die Topcap zu öffnen reicht eine abgedrehte 28er Nuss oder braucht man das Formula Werkzeug? 

- statt CTS Tool geht auch eine Sprengringzange? 

Vielen Dank für schonmal!


----------



## Stefan_78 (9. August 2020)

CTS hab ich mit einer kleinen Sprengrungzange gewechselt.
Traveln braucht du wohl nicht,da die Gabel anscheinen nur SEHR Schwer den vommen Federweg nutzt.


----------



## hans7 (9. August 2020)

Elipirelli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zugeschlagen und freue mich auf die Gabel.
> Leider hatte der Verkäufer kein Zubehör und ich versuche schonmal alles zusammen zu bekommen.
> ...



Ich glaube ich habe noch ein paar 1 cm Spacer rumliegen.

Für die Dämpfung würde ich nur das Formula nehmen, da weiß keiner was das genau ist.

Abgedrehte Nuss geht auch, früher hat das Formula auch so als Werkzeug verkauft.


----------



## Elipirelli (9. August 2020)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> CTS hab ich mit einer kleinen Sprengrungzange gewechselt.
> Traveln braucht du wohl nicht,da die Gabel anscheinen nur SEHR Schwer den vommen Federweg nutzt.





hans7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe noch ein paar 1 cm Spacer rumliegen.
> 
> Für die Dämpfung würde ich nur das Formula nehmen, da weiß keiner was das genau ist.
> 
> Abgedrehte Nuss geht auch, früher hat das Formula auch so als Werkzeug verkauft.



Vielen Dank schonmal für die Tipps. Den Federweg anpassen würde ich schon gerne, weil die Gabel sonst einfach zu hoch baut.
@hans7 Ich schick dir ne PN!


----------



## Halorider (9. August 2020)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Zack, blaues CTS ist gekauft. Rot werde ich vielleicht auch mal ausprobieren, insbesondere dann, wenn das blaue mir zu wenig Gegenhalt in der Mitte bieten sollte.


Und bist du mit dem Blauen cts schon gefahren? Bei meinem ist auch das Goldene verbaut


----------



## Mr_Chicks (9. August 2020)

Elipirelli


Elipirelli schrieb:


> - Der Verkäufer war sich nicht sicher, welches CTS verbaut ist. Es geht um eine 2019er Selva EX/S. Nach den Beschreibungen anderer Fahrer sagen mir am ehesten das blaue oder eventuell das rote zu.
> Im Netz finde ich aber verschiedenste Angaben dazu welche ab Werk verbaut sind. Gold, Blau manchmal auch grün werden da erwähnt. Weiß jemand genaueres?



Bei meiner Selva S - 160mm - 27,5 ist das goldene verbaut. Blau war als Zubehör dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. August 2020)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal bei r2 Bikes das rote CTS-Ventil bestellt.

Bin schon gespannt, weil es laut Beschreibung am besten zu meinem Fahrstil passen soll.
Das orange Ventil soll übrigens das "special" Äquivalent zum roten "regular" Ventil sein.


----------



## Halorider (12. August 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt mal bei r2 Bikes das rote CTS-Ventil bestellt.
> 
> Bin schon gespannt, weil es laut Beschreibung am besten zu meinem Fahrstil passen soll.
> Das orange Ventil soll übrigens das "special" Äquivalent zum roten "regular" Ventil sein.


Bin am überlegen ob Orange oder Blaue holen soll


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. August 2020)

Blau hätte ich ev. dann abzugeben.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (13. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einer Selva C in 27,5 und 170mm Federweg.
Darf man Fragen wo ihr eure Gabeln bestellt habt und was ihr dafür spendieren musstet?

Aktuell finde ich die Gabel nur beim Pro-Bikeshop für UVP gelistet.  

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Mr_Chicks (13. August 2020)

Kannst mal den Volker von https://www.mountainlove.de/ anschreiben.
Geht auch per PM @mountainlove hier im Forum.
Der macht dir ein Angebot.
Hab da meine Selva S bestellt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. August 2020)

www.starbike.com

macht auch faire Preise.

r2bike hat mir dann noch extra die weiche Feder bestellt.


Beides Firmen mit gutem Service.  Im Gegensatz zu Bike24. Die interessiert solcher Kleinkram nicht.

@Zipfelklatsche Was wurde eigentlich aus deinem Dämpfungs-Bauprojekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfelklatsche (13. August 2020)

Vielen Dank für Infos 

@Tyrolens meinst du Formula 35 mit Coilumbau und offenen Ölbad? Wenn ja, die rennt noch wie Sau im Hardtail


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. August 2020)

Ja genau die mein ich
Cooles Projekt.


----------



## Muellbeutel (14. August 2020)

Habe bei meiner 35 nach 4jahren mal die Buchsen und Dichtungen tauschen lassen, und bei der Selva S das coil kit eingebaut. Beides sehr zu empfehlende Verbesserungen!

Als coil Gabel gefällt mir die Selva deutlich besser als vorher, davor wurde ich nie wirklich warm (anders als bei der 35 S, die super funktioniert). 
Feder ist firm, ich wiege nackig 85kg, ergibt eine straffe aber sensibele Gabel.


----------



## Halorider (14. August 2020)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Habe bei meiner 35 nach 4jahren mal die Buchsen und Dichtungen tauschen lassen, und bei der Selva S das coil kit eingebaut. Beides sehr zu empfehlende Verbesserungen!
> 
> Als coil Gabel gefällt mir die Selva deutlich besser als vorher, davor wurde ich nie wirklich warm (anders als bei der 35 S, die super funktioniert).
> Feder ist firm, ich wiege nackig 85kg, ergibt eine straffe aber sensibele Gabel.


Welche cts ist bei der selva verbaut?


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. August 2020)

Ich habe noch eine abgedrehte Nuss, die ich für einen schmalen Taler verkaufen würde. Ich habe mit der Selva C die original Nuss geliefert bekommen. 

Bei der Selva S war doch das Blaue Ventil montiert oder irre ich da?


----------



## Mr_Chicks (14. August 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Bei der Selva S war doch das Blaue Ventil montiert oder irre ich da?





Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Bei meiner Selva S - 160mm - 27,5 ist das goldene verbaut. Blau war als Zubehör dabei.


----------



## Halorider (14. August 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine abgedrehte Nuss, die ich für einen schmalen Taler verkaufen würde. Ich habe mit der Selva C die original Nuss geliefert bekommen.
> 
> Bei der Selva S war doch das Blaue Ventil montiert oder irre ich da?


Bei meine selva s ist das goldene serienmässig verbaut


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. August 2020)

Ich glaube, die legen immer gerade jene Ventile bei, von denen sie zu viele auf Lager haben.  ?

Es wurde auch schon mal blau und rot mit ausgeliefert und auch schon rot und grün und neuerdings habe ich auch von rot und orange gehört.


----------



## Halorider (15. August 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die legen immer gerade jene Ventile bei, von denen sie zu viele auf Lager haben.  ?
> 
> Es wurde auch schon mal blau und rot mit ausgeliefert und auch schon rot und grün und neuerdings habe ich auch von rot und orange gehört.


Würde ich auch so machen?


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. August 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die legen immer gerade jene Ventile bei, von denen sie zu viele auf Lager haben.  ?
> 
> Es wurde auch schon mal blau und rot mit ausgeliefert und auch schon rot und grün und neuerdings habe ich auch von rot und orange gehört.


Bei der ersten Selva war nur das blaue installiert und kein zweites dabei. 

Ich finde, daß die Ventile je nach Gabel Air/Coil auch gut oder weniger gut passen. Zur Air fand ich das Orangene besser. Bei der Coil das blaue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. August 2020)

Ich find's bissl schade, dass sich kein Händler o.ä. mal mit einem Set an Ventilen ausrüstet und damit seinen Kunden ein tolles Service anbietet. In Italien betreut Formula die Kunden teils selbst.


----------



## DUC-Poldi (15. August 2020)

Hallo

es wurde schon mal gefragt wie die CTS aufgebaut sind , hier einmal zwei Bilder , einmal Blau und Special Orange !!!






 an dem Blauen kann man die kleine Nut erkennen ( auf 3 Uhr ) diese sorgt für ein geringe Low Speed Druckstufe , quasi ein kleiner ByPass des Nadelventils = Druckstufe ( Sanft ) , diese Nut ist am Special Orange nicht vorhanden das bedeutet das das ganze Öl durch das Nadelventil muss = Druckstufe ( Straff ) , die umlaufende Nut am Orange CTS sorgt dafür dass die Flache ( Kraft ) die das Öl auf den Shim ausübt höher ist als auf dem Blauen , deshalb ist die High Speed Druckstufe  ( Softer ) , es ist auch so dass das Nadelventil immer auch die Mid und High Speed beeinflusst , wenn das Öl das Nadelventil nicht mehr schnell genug durchströmen kann dann erhöht sich der Druck ( Kraft ) und dem High Speed Shim und dieser öffnet früher !

LG
Poldi


----------



## DUC-Poldi (15. August 2020)

Hallo

ich habe zwei Selvas , eine 150mm am KTM und eine 180mm am Kenevo , die am Kenevo habe ich jetzt auf Coil umgerüstet , absolut klasse das Teil , die Selva spricht an und für sich schon extrem gut an , aber mit Coil ist es nochmals viel besser geworden !!!!

Ps: der Coil Kit ist ja eigentlich 170mm meine Gabel hat aber jetzt 174mm , die 6mm die zu den 180mm fehelen stören mich nicht .

LG
Poldi


----------



## DUC-Poldi (15. August 2020)

Hallo

ich hatte mal die 160er Selva und die 180er zerlegt weil ich mal sehen wollte wie diese sich unterscheiden , siehe Bilder !!!








man kann jede Selva recht einfach auf 180mm umbauen , die einzigen Unterschiede sind die längere Kolbenstange der AirSpring und an der 180mm sind die unteren Führungsbuchsen ein klein wenig tiefer ins Casting gepresst ( ca. 10mm ) , die Verlängerung für die Kolbenstange kann man recht einfach selbst herstellen ( Zollgewinde )

LG
Poldi


----------



## Elipirelli (15. August 2020)

DUC-Poldi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich hatte mal die 160er Selva und die 180er zerlegt weil ich mal sehen wollte wie diese sich unterscheiden , siehe Bilder !!!
> 
> ...



Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, ich kam meine 180er auf 160mm traveln, indem ich die Verlängerung entferne?

Warum macht sich Formula denn die Mühe mit den zwei Castings? Der längere Buchsenabstand macht doch auch bei weniger Federweg Sinn?

Du bist ja beide Varianten gefahren? Merkt man einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen der alten und der neuen Luftfeder? Ich meine die mit der längeren Negativ-Stahlfeder, nicht die Dual Air.


----------



## DUC-Poldi (15. August 2020)

Hallo



Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich find's bissl schade, dass sich kein Händler o.ä. mal mit einem Set an Ventilen ausrüstet und damit seinen Kunden ein tolles Service anbietet. In Italien betreut Formula die Kunden teils selbst.



da bin ich absolut bei Dir , aber die Gabeln von Formula sind nicht gerade Populär bei uns , absolut zu unrecht wie ich meine , die Beste Gabel gibt es ja leider nicht , je nach des Fahrers Vorlieben und Einsatzzweck ist die eine oder andere Gabel besser , ich finde aber die Selva mit Abstand die Gabel mit dem breitesten Einsatzbereich ( auch durch die CTS ) 

LG
Poldi


----------



## DUC-Poldi (15. August 2020)

Hallo



Elipirelli schrieb:


> Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, ich kam meine 180er auf 160mm traveln, indem ich die Verlängerung entferne?
> 
> Warum macht sich Formula denn die Mühe mit den zwei Castings? Der längere Buchsenabstand macht doch auch bei weniger Federweg Sinn?
> 
> Du bist ja beide Varianten gefahren? Merkt man einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen der alten und der neuen Luftfeder? Ich meine die mit der längeren Negativ-Stahlfeder, nicht die Dual Air.



die Castings sind auch Identisch , ich vermute dass die Unterschiedlichen Tiefen der Gleitbuchsen Zufall sind !

ich habe aktuell beide Gabeln und fahre diese auch , ich kann nicht sagen dass mann einen merklichen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Luftfedern spüren kann , wenn dann ist der Unterschied marginal .

LG
Poldi


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. August 2020)

Eine kurze Frage zum Zerlegen des CTS Ventils: Muss man mit dem Heißluftföhn ran? Und mit welchem Drehmoment soll man beim wieder Verschrauben arbeiten?


----------



## Muellbeutel (16. August 2020)

Halorider schrieb:


> Welche cts ist bei der selva verbaut?


Das grüne. Wobei mir auch das orangene? (das was unter dem grünen angeordnet ist) getaugt hat. 
Die Gabel ist so fluffig, da verträgt sie eine gute Dämpfung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. August 2020)

Gestern kam bei mir das blaue Ventil zum ersten mal an seine Grenzen. Die Gabel gib recht zügig in das letzte Viertel des Federwegs. Das merk ich dann an den Handgelenken. Morgen kommt das rote Ventil. Dann sehen wir weiter. Die medium Feder könnte ich auch noch montieren.
Das Gute an der Gabel ist, dass sie sehr transparent arbeitet. Das erleichtert das Einstellen ungemein.


----------



## DUC-Poldi (16. August 2020)

Hallo



Tyrolens schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage zum Zerlegen des CTS Ventils: Muss man mit dem Heißluftföhn ran? Und mit welchem Drehmoment soll man beim wieder Verschrauben arbeiten?



also ich habe keinen Heißluftfön benötigt , die Mutter habe ich mit 3 Nm angezogen

LG
Poldi


----------



## Undertaker (18. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mit meine Propain Tyee eine Selva 160mm mitbestellt, gemessen sind es 170 mm 

Die Gabel ölt nun leider etwas an den Dichtungen am Standrohr. Ich würde daher gerne einen Service machen.
Gibt es hier eine gute Anleitung? Wie viel Öl kommt rein? Habe leider nichts passendes gefunden.

Und welche Teile brauche ich genau?

Finde das etwas undurchsichtig. Bei Fox oder Rock Shox ist das deutlich besser geregelt.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. August 2020)

Undertaker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mit meine Propain Tyee eine Selva 160mm mitbestellt, gemessen sind es 170 mm
> 
> ...


Du brauchst das Formula FX Öl und die Abstreifer.  Die 170mm hast du zwar gemessen aber es geht dennoch nur bis 160. Der letzte cm ist bei allen Selvas noch über.

Unten kommen jeweils 15cc rein, oben in die Kammer 5cc.

Du brauchst auch noch die Formula Nuss. Sollte auch bei Propain im Lieferumfang sein.

Hier noch ein Video was dir auf jeden Fall hilft. Das Procedere ist das gleiche:


----------



## Undertaker (18. August 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Du brauchst das Formula FX Öl und die Abstreifer.  Die 170mm hast du zwar gemessen aber es geht dennoch nur bis 160. Der letzte cm ist bei allen Selvas noch über.
> 
> Unten kommen jeweils 15cc rein, oben in die Kammer 5cc.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Hilfe 
Reichen die Abstreifer? Andere Teile müssen nicht getauscht werden?

Die Nuss war leider beim Komplettrad nicht mit dabei


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. August 2020)

Undertaker schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
> Reichen die Abstreifer? Andere Teile müssen nicht getauscht werden?
> 
> Die Nuss war leider beim Komplettrad nicht mit dabei


wenn du einen kleinen Service machen willst, dann brauchst du nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (18. August 2020)

bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Elipirelli (18. August 2020)

Hast du noch Garantie auf die Gabel?
Meine gerade gebraucht gekaufte hat das Knacken im Gabelschaft leider auch. Ich bin etwas enttäuscht, weil der Verkäufer das verschwiegen hatte. Normalerweise wäre es mir nicht so wichtig, aber in dem Fall bewegt sich der Schaft so viel hin und her, dass man es mit bloßem Auge deutlich sehen kann.
Berichte mal wie das gehandhabt wird!
Ich habe ja keine Garantie und werde wohl selbst einen neuen Schaft einpressen (lassen)...


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. August 2020)

Elipirelli schrieb:


> Hast du noch Garantie auf die Gabel?
> Meine gerade gebraucht gekaufte hat das Knacken im Gabelschaft leider auch. Ich bin etwas enttäuscht, weil der Verkäufer das verschwiegen hatte. Normalerweise wäre es mir nicht so wichtig, aber in dem Fall bewegt sich der Schaft so viel hin und her, dass man es mit bloßem Auge deutlich sehen kann.
> Berichte mal wie das gehandhabt wird!
> Ich habe ja keine Garantie und werde wohl selbst einen neuen Schaft einpressen (lassen)...


Ja. CS hatte noch meine Rechnung. Die Gabel ist von Dezember. Ein Video gibt es auch aber ich will das nicht öffentlich machen, denn das taucht dann überall auf und ich glaube nicht, dass das bei Formula so oft auftrit wie bei Fox z.
B. Bei mir konnte man es nicht sehen aber fühlen. Eine harte Landung auf das VR und bei der harten Bremsung danach knackte es sehr laut.

Jetzt weiß ich auch woher das ständige Steuersatzspiel kam.

Wenn es CS reproduzieren kann, dann gibt es eine neue CSU. 

Formula hat von mir das Video auch schon bekommen und sie meinen, dass sie das so noch nicht gehört haben. Ich konnte as auch einmal mit der ausgebauten Gabel reproduzieren.


----------



## Muellbeutel (20. August 2020)

Undertaker schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
> Reichen die Abstreifer? Andere Teile müssen nicht getauscht werden?
> 
> Die Nuss war leider beim Komplettrad nicht mit dabei



Moin. Die Nuss brauchst du dafür nicht unbedingt, nur einen 4mm Innensechskant um das Casting zu lösen.
Rest ist vermutlich im Video.


----------



## LuckZero (20. August 2020)

Moin,
Meine Selva S drückt öl aus der Dichtung am linken Tauchrohr. Liegt das eher an den Staubabstreifer (dieser liegt nicht mehr sauber an den Standrohr an) oder kann auch der Dichtring an der IFT Einheit der Übeltäter sein?

Schon mal vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Tipps.


----------



## DUC-Poldi (20. August 2020)

Hallo 

wenn der Staubabstreifer nicht mehr anliegt , könnte das daran liegen dass Du ( wenn Du das machst ) Dein Standrohr mit dem falschen Mittel pflegst , dass den Staubabstreifer aufquellen lässt , normalerweise sind die Dichtungen so konstruiert dass die immer Vorspannung haben 

LG
Poldi


----------



## LuckZero (20. August 2020)

DUC-Poldi schrieb:


> könnte das daran liegen dass Du ( wenn Du das machst ) Dein Standrohr mit dem falschen Mittel pflegst


Ich bin mehr so der Fahrer nicht der Pfleger  außer Lappen oder mal ein halber Tropfen FX Öl kommt da nix dran. Auf der anderen Seite könnte ich auch den Dichtring der IFT mit neu machen, wenn ich die Gabel auf habe.
Beinhaltet dieses Kit den Dichtring?


----------



## Xyz79 (20. August 2020)

DUC-Poldi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wenn der Staubabstreifer nicht mehr anliegt , könnte das daran liegen dass Du ( wenn Du das machst ) Dein Standrohr mit dem falschen Mittel pflegst , dass den Staubabstreifer aufquellen lässt , normalerweise sind die Dichtungen so konstruiert dass die immer Vorspannung haben
> 
> ...


Die werden bei der Selva immer undicht. Nehm das als Indikator wann wieder ein Service fällig ist.


----------



## DUC-Poldi (20. August 2020)

Hallo



Xyz79 schrieb:


> Die werden bei der Selva immer undicht. Nehm das als Indikator wann wieder ein Service fällig ist.



in welchem Zeitraum ( Km oder Zeit ) meine 160er hat jetzt 3 Jahre und knapp 6000km hinter sich , und da ist alles Ok ! ich pflege immer mit HKS !

LG
Poldi


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. August 2020)

Ich verwende immer das original Öl. Bekommt man eh mit geliefert. 

Und das rote Ventil ist gekommen:










Wie man sieht, ist das mid valve beim roten Ventil schon deutlich straffer. Die Überstromöffnung des high speed valves ist ident, kann also gut sein, dass das mid valve auch den high speed Bereich mit beeinflusst. 

Probefahrt am Sa., hoffe ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (20. August 2020)

DUC-Poldi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Würde jetzt mal so grob schätzen nach 1500km und ca 5 Monaten. waren die wieder etwas undicht. Das hatte ich bisher jedes Mal. Fahr die Selva seit 3 Jahren ca.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. August 2020)

Ja. Sobald die Selva einen Service nötig hat, zeigt sie das an. It‘s not a bug, it‘s a feature. 

Meine Gabel ist schon zurück gekommen von Cosmic Sports. Es wurde die CSU getauscht, da es hier ein Problem bzgl. der Verpressung gab. Des weiteren haben sie noch die Führungsbuchsen kalibriert und einen Ölwechsel durchgeführt.

Super schneller Service. Sehr gut!


----------



## LuckZero (20. August 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ja. Sobald die Selva einen Service nötig hat, zeigt sie das an. It‘s not a bug, it‘s a feature.


Das ist ja wie bei meinem Auto....solange was tropft ist noch was drin

Die Service Teile für ne Selva sind ja richtige Schnapper


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. August 2020)

Hey! Die Teile sind im Verhältnis zu anderen Herstellern wirklich günstig. 
Nur die Verfügbarkeit könnte besser sein.


----------



## DUC-Poldi (20. August 2020)

Hallo 



Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hey! Die Teile sind im Verhältnis zu anderen Herstellern wirklich günstig.
> Nur die Verfügbarkeit könnte besser sein.



 Du weißt aber schon dass die Teile aus Italien kommen und die Italiener die letzten Monate ein paar größere Probleme hatten !

LG
Poldiu


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. August 2020)

Das meine ich doch nicht, sondern dass kaum Shops die Teile in ihr Sortiment übernehmen.
Die übernehmen ja nicht mal komplette Produkte wie eine Selva C.


----------



## DUC-Poldi (20. August 2020)

Hallo



Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das meine ich doch nicht, sondern dass kaum Shops die Teile in ihr Sortiment übernehmen.
> Die übernehmen ja nicht mal komplette Produkte wie eine Selva C.



ach so , na ja , die Shops haben ja eh kaum noch was da , ich war letztens in Ludwigshafens größtem Shop , die hatten nicht einmal Dichtoliven für Magura da , dafür aber Massenhaft Billigprodukte 

LG
Poldi


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. August 2020)

Ich meinte auch die Webshops. 

Leider kann man als Normalo bei Cosmics nicht mehr die Preise sehen. Ich glaube, bei der Selva kostet die CSU nur 180 Euro. Bei Fox?


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. August 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Leider kann man als Normalo bei Cosmics nicht mehr die Preise sehen.


Finde ich auch schade. So muss man beim Händler immer erst einmal fragen, was es kostet. Bei BC war ich mittlerweile schon so weit, dass ich bei Sonderbestellungen nicht immer erst die „willst du sie wirklich aufgeben für XX€“ Mail abwarten musste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordender (22. August 2020)

Mal zwei Fragen an die Coil Experten. Ich habe mir für meine Selva EX nun auch das Coil Kit + Feder bestellt.

Welches Fett könnt ihr für die Federseite empfehlen und in welcher Menge sollte man das Fett auf die Feder aufbringen?
Haben die Neopos noch einen Nutzen in einer Coil Gabel bzw. kann man die mit Coil Federung überhaupt noch verwenden?
Merci vielmals!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. August 2020)

Für Neopos gibt es mit der Stahlfeder keinen Platz mehr.
Als Fett verwende ich das Moterex Bike Grease 2000. 
Immer ordentlich Fett auf die Feder.


----------



## Halorider (22. August 2020)

Wieviel PSI bei 85kg soll ich reinpumpe?
70 scheinen viel zuviel zu sein,wenn ich den sag einstelle bin dann bei 60PSI
selva s 170mm


----------



## Xyz79 (22. August 2020)

Halorider schrieb:


> Wieviel PSI bei 85kg soll ich reinpumpe?
> 70 scheinen viel zuviel zu sein,wenn ich den sag einstelle bin dann bei 60PSI
> selva s 170mm


Ich bin bei 60 psi und 3 neopos mit 75kg. Hab immer 1cm Federweg übrig.


----------



## Halorider (22. August 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ich bin bei 60 psi und 3 neopos mit 75kg. Hab immer 1cm Federweg übrig.


keine ahnung wieviele neopos verbaut sind,muss mal aufmachen und schauen,


----------



## hans7 (22. August 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ich bin bei 60 psi und 3 neopos mit 75kg. Hab immer 1cm Federweg übrig.



Ziemlich das gleiche bei mir, nur mit einem ist zwei Neopos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (22. August 2020)

Ich finde, die Selva lässt sich über den statischen Sag nur sehr schlecht einstellen. Selbst mit wenig Druck hat man wenig Sag im Stehen. Bei der Selva erfährt man sich besser den richtigen Druck.
Meine Werte. 90kg, 80PSI, keine Neopros

Ach ja. Wirklich große Änderung hat bei mir das Entfernen des Neopro gebracht. Selbst mit einem Neopro und meinen relativ vielen 90kg war mir die Selva S zu progressiv, selbstverständlich für meinen Geschmack und meine Fahrweise.


----------



## Halorider (22. August 2020)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Ich finde, die Selva lässt sich über den statischen Sag nur sehr schlecht einstellen. Selbst mit wenig Druck hat man wenig Sag im Stehen. Bei der Selva erfährt man sich besser den richtigen Druck.
> Meine Werte. 90kg, 80PSI, keine Neopros
> 
> Ach ja. Wirklich große Änderung hat bei mir das Entfernen des Neopro gebracht. Selbst mit einem Neopro und meinen relativ vielen 90kg war mir die Selva S zu progressiv, selbstverständlich für meinen Geschmack und meine Fahrweise.


Werde auch versuchen zu ändern,nur ist bei der montage des ventil das ventil selber gebrochen,jetzt brauche ich erstmal ersatz,,,

habe das hier im netz gefunden ob der passen wird?sieht gleich aus,den bestelle ich jetzt..








						SR Suntour FAA 116 Luft-Ventil für Luftfedergabel, silber (1 Stück)  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für SR Suntour FAA 116 Luft-Ventil für Luftfedergabel, silber (1 Stück) bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Halorider (22. August 2020)

Habe einen notfall ventil lösung ?


----------



## hans7 (22. August 2020)

Halorider schrieb:


> Habe einen notfall ventil lösung ?
> Anhang anzeigen 1103291


Besser wie nix.
Hast noch genügend Luft zum Unterrohr wenn du den Lenker einschlägst?


----------



## Halorider (22. August 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> Besser wie nix.
> Hast noch genügend Luft zum Unterrohr wenn du den Lenker einschlägst?


Ja da sind gut 2cm platz bis zum unterrohr


----------



## DUC-Poldi (22. August 2020)

Hallo

ich habe noch einen Verschlussschraube für den Luftdämpfer , wenn Du willst kann ich Dir den schicken , dann schickst Du mir Deinen dann bringe ich den wieder in Ordnung und dann tauschen wir wieder zurück !

LG
Poldi


----------



## Halorider (22. August 2020)

DUC-Poldi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe noch einen Verschlussschraube für den Luftdämpfer , wenn Du willst kann ich Dir den schicken , dann schickst Du mir Deinen dann bringe ich den wieder in Ordnung und dann tauschen wir wieder zurück !
> 
> ...


Dankeschön, habe jetzt einen fremdventil bestellt, wenns nicht passt dann komme auf dich zurück ? Hast ewt das ventil alleine?


----------



## DUC-Poldi (22. August 2020)

Hi

nein


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. August 2020)

Nordender schrieb:


> Mal zwei Fragen an die Coil Experten. Ich habe mir für meine Selva EX nun auch das Coil Kit + Feder bestellt.
> 
> Welches Fett könnt ihr für die Federseite empfehlen und in welcher Menge sollte man das Fett auf die Feder aufbringen?
> Haben die Neopos noch einen Nutzen in einer Coil Gabel bzw. kann man die mit Coil Federung überhaupt noch verwenden?
> Merci vielmals!


Ich habe das RSP Slick Kick. Ordentlich Fett auf die Feder. In die Kammer kommen 10ml Öl.


----------



## Halorider (24. August 2020)

Halorider schrieb:


> Werde auch versuchen zu ändern,nur ist bei der montage des ventil das ventil selber gebrochen,jetzt brauche ich erstmal ersatz,,,
> 
> habe das hier im netz gefunden ob der passen wird?sieht gleich aus,den bestelle ich jetzt..
> 
> ...


So das Sontour ventil passt nicht,habe jetzt das original über einen händler bestellt,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DUC-Poldi (24. August 2020)

Hallo





Sowas geht eigentlich immer , aufgebohrt M10x1 rein und guud iss 

LG
Poldi


----------



## Halorider (25. August 2020)

Xayok schrieb:


> Sind die Sets SB40238-00 (27.5) oder SB40239-00.
> Jeweils ohne Feder.
> Mit der Artikelnummer kann dir die jeder Händler bestellen. Durch die aktuelle Situation kam es aber zu vielen Lieferverzögerungen aus Italien, daher frühestens ab Ende des Monats verfügbar.
> 
> ...


Sind die federn für 27,5 und 29 die gleichen?


----------



## Xayok (25. August 2020)

Halorider schrieb:


> Sind die federn für 27,5 und 29 die gleichen?


Das sind die gleichen.

Grüße
André


----------



## Halorider (27. August 2020)

Da ich auf 29 zoll vorne umsteigen möchte und einen selva c in 29 ist praktisch nicht zu finden werde auf fox umsteigen,dann würde ich meinen selva s 170 27,5 verkaufen,90-100 km alt was kann ich verlangen?
dann hätte ich einen cts übrig, wer braucht gold oder orange?


----------



## Xayok (28. August 2020)

Halorider schrieb:


> und einen selva c in 29 ist praktisch nicht zu finden



Wo hast du denn geschaut, eine Ultraviolette ist direkt zu bekommen, oder geht es wieder um "beste Preis"? ;-)

Die Italiener sind aktuell einen Monat im Urlaub, und zuvor hat diese Region leider sehr mit Corona zu kämpfen, bzw. den folgen. Die Folgen scheinen jetzt mit rüberzuschwappen. Mir sagte man jedoch, die Schwarzen kommen wieder.


----------



## Halorider (28. August 2020)

Xayok schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn geschaut, eine Ultraviolette ist direkt zu bekommen, oder geht es wieder um "beste Preis"? ;-)
> 
> Die Italiener sind aktuell einen Monat im Urlaub, und zuvor hat diese Region leider sehr mit Corona zu kämpfen, bzw. den folgen. Die Folgen scheinen jetzt mit rüberzuschwappen. Mir sagte man jedoch, die Schwarzen kommen wieder.


Ja ich weiss was in Italien war/ist, in Italien habe ich eins für 900€ inkl.versand gefunden,
klar gehts auch um bestpreis? das pressiert auch nicht,


----------



## nico_84 (30. August 2020)

Hallo, 

welches Setup (Luftdruck, Druck- Zugstufe) fahrt ihr bei der Selva S mit 150mm Federweg.
 Ich fahre aktuell bei fahrfertig ca. 83kg:
Luftdruck: 67psi
Druckstufe: 4 Klicks
Zugstufe: 10 Klicks
Keinen Neopos, 5ml Öl in der Luftkammer
Blaue CTS.

Ich bin mit der Einstellung noch nicht ganz zufrieden und suche daher ein paar Vergleichswerte.

Grüße,
Nico


----------



## DUC-Poldi (30. August 2020)

Hallo

ich muss mal was loswerden , ich hier kommt immer wieder mal die Frage nach dem Luftdruck , die Antworten die dann kommen , haben zu 95% keine Aussagekraft , also bring gar nicht`s , warum ?

1. kommt es auf die Gewichtsverteilung des Bikes an !
( mein KTM Lycan hat wenn ich darauf sitze 49% vorne und 51% hinten , mein Kenevo hat 40% vorne und 60% hinten )

2. kommt es auf den Lenkkopfwinkel an 
( Steiler Lenkkopfwinkel = weniger Luftdruck , Flacher Lenkkopfwinkel = mehr Luftdruck )

3. kommt es darauf an was Ihr fährt , Trail , Enduro , viel Sprünge usw. und wie Ihr dabei auf dem Bike sitzt !

noch etwas zum SAG , der SAG ist kein absolutes Maß , er ist eine Einstellung genau wie Druck und Zugstufe 

LG
Poldi

Ps. Hat jemand eine Explosionszeichnung der Cartridge ???


----------



## hans7 (30. August 2020)

DUC-Poldi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich muss mal was loswerden , ich hier kommt immer wieder mal die Frage nach dem Luftdruck , die Antworten die dann kommen , haben zu 95% keine Aussagekraft , also bring gar nicht`s , warum ?
> 
> ...



Aber es kann wenigstens ca. als Anhaltspunkte dienen, wenn jemand nicht so richtig weiß, wie er sie einstellen soll.

Ich denke, die meisten die diese Gabel fahren, wissen in etwas wie man eine Gabel einstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DUC-Poldi (30. August 2020)

Hallo



hans7 schrieb:


> Ich denke, die meisten die diese Gabel fahren, wissen in etwas wie man eine Gabel einstellt.



na ja ich will ja keinem zu nahe Treten , ich bin seit 35 Jahren im Motorradsport tätig , und habe dort die Erfahrung machen müssten dass selbst Meister nicht wirklich die Zusammenhänge kennen !

und im MTB Sport sieht es nicht viel anders aus , selbst im DH-Worldcup , da wird Datarecording erst seit ein paar Jahren eingesetzt , wir hatten das 1990 das erste mal eingesetzt , das war zwar sauschweer und lieferte am Anfang nur wenige Daten , aber es funktionierte .

LG
Poldi


----------



## nico_84 (30. August 2020)

DUC-Poldi schrieb:


> na ja ich will ja keinem zu nahe Treten , ich bin seit 35 Jahren im Motorradsport tätig , und habe dort die Erfahrung machen müssten dass selbst Meister nicht wirklich die Zusammenhänge kennen !



So ganz grob verstehe ich wie man ein Fahrwerk einstellt und wie sich die einzelnen Einstellungen auf das Fahrverhalten auswirken. Da ich mir aber auch sicher bin dass ich in meinem Setup noch Potential habe geht es mir nur mal darum was andere so fahren. Wie schon geschrieben als Vergleichswert bzw. zum Erfahrungsaustausch.

Ich hab die Selva in einem Propain Hugene verbaut.


----------



## _swissrider (31. August 2020)

nico_84 schrieb:


> So ganz grob verstehe ich wie man ein Fahrwerk einstellt und wie sich die einzelnen Einstellungen auf das Fahrverhalten auswirken. Da ich mir aber auch sicher bin dass ich in meinem Setup noch Potential habe geht es mir nur mal darum was andere so fahren. Wie schon geschrieben als Vergleichswert bzw. zum Erfahrungsaustausch.
> 
> Ich hab die Selva in einem Propain Hugene verbaut.



Hi, kann dir schon meine Settings geben (bin sehr zufrieden damit) leider ist aber der Wert für dich daraus ziemlich klein, da es an einem Enduro HT (Shan GT) ist und sich komplett anders verhält zum 'nem vollgefederten Bike.

Selva S 29" 160mm, Ich 78-80kg, 68-70psi, 2 Neopos, 3ml Öl, Druckstufe: 0 (komplett offen) bei ruppigen Trails, 2-3 klicks (von offen her) bei flowingen Trails, grüner CTS.

Glaube die Hauptfrage ist: was stört dich am Verhalten oder welche Fahrsituation willst du verbessern? Dann kann man gezielt darauf hinarbeiten.

Bei mir war der Weg zu diesem Setting folgender: Mich störte, dass die Gabel durch die Schläge vom Heck (Hardtail halt) unruhig war und dies wurde mit den Neopos behoben, ohne Öl hinzufügen. Dadurch fuhr sie sich weniger "nervös", ohne stark an Progression zu gewinnen. Dann hat mich gestört, dass ich beim Anliegern zu tief in den Federweg sacke. Das hätte ich auch mit mehr Luftdruck ändern können, aber dann geht die Feinfühligkeit bei den kleinen Schlägen etwas verloren. Glücklicherweise durfte mit dem Schweizer Vertreter von Formula verschiedene CTS durchprobieren und damit auch den Einfluss verschiedenen Dämpfungscharakteristiken. Der grüne CTS ist perfekt für meine Fahrweise und Bike und ich konnte sogar dank der erwähnten erhöhten Dämpfung etwas an Luftdruck reduzieren (vorher Blau mit 72-75psi, jetzt Grün mit 68-70psi) und wurde nochmals ruhiger da sie durch die Schläge von hinten nicht mehr so stark wegsackt. Bin auch froh über die erhöhte Hi-Speed Druckstufe wenn es in schnelle, starke Kompressionen geht (z.B. aus dem steilen Trail direkt auf einen flachen Weg wo man sonst in den Lenker beisst, oder Landung ins Flat).

Aber eben, meine Fahrweise (Gewicht stark auf der Gabel, da diese im Gegensatz zum Heck federt) und das Bike (der Schlag kommt erst auf die Gabel und dann nochmals von Heck her) sind komplett anders als bei dir.

Ich würde diese Settings auch nicht an meinem Fully fahren im Moment. Auf dem hab ich erst 3 Ausfahrten (mit Selva R), deswegen bin ich da selbst noch am Einstellen...


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. August 2020)

Hat jemand von euch bei der Selva das One Up EDC Tool verbaut? Passt das?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. August 2020)

Das Problem mit Luftdruckangaben ist schon mal, dass die Pumpen mit ihren Druckanzeigen extrem streuen.


----------



## Nordender (7. September 2020)

Ich habe meine Selva EX nun auch auf Coil umgebaut. Der Umbau war recht simpel und bis auf die Vielzahnnuss auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug problemlos möglich. Die erste Testfahrt muss aufgrund hartnäckiger Erkältung leider noch warten.
Was ich aber im Stand schon feststellen konnte ist das Klappern der Stahlfeder. 

@niconj  in deinem YT Video sprichst du von speziellen Schrumpfschläuchen, die du verwendet hast. Wie ist deine Erfahrung mit den Dingern und hast du ggf. einen Link zu ebenjenen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (7. September 2020)

Nordender schrieb:


> @niconj  in deinem YT Video sprichst du von speziellen Schrumpfschläuchen, die du verwendet hast. Wie ist deine Erfahrung mit den Dingern und hast du ggf. einen Link zu ebenjenen?


Die halten genauso wenig, wie die, die von Formula kommen. Ein gewisses (nur im Stand vernehmbares) Klappern ist m.E. normal und einfach der Stahlfeder geschuldet.


----------



## Nordender (12. September 2020)

Erste Tests nach dem Umbau auf Coil lassen mich vermuten, dass die firm Feder zu hart ist. Ich nutze selbst bei offener Dämpfung und blauem CTS nur Zweidrittel des Federwegs. 

Das wundert mich schon ein bisschen bei meinem fahrfertigen Gewicht von ca. 90-95 kg.

Hat zufällig jemand eine medium Feder übrig, die er abgeben möchte?


----------



## DUC-Poldi (12. September 2020)

Hallo



Nordender schrieb:


> Erste Tests nach dem Umbau auf Coil lassen mich vermuten, dass die firm Feder zu hart ist. Ich nutze selbst bei offener Dämpfung und blauem CTS nur Zweidrittel des Federwegs.
> 
> Das wundert mich schon ein bisschen bei meinem fahrfertigen Gewicht von ca. 90-95 kg.
> 
> Hat zufällig jemand eine medium Feder übrig, die er abgeben möchte?



was wiegst Du denn ??? ich habe eine Medium Feder übrig !


----------



## Nordender (12. September 2020)

Wie gesagt, 90-95 kg fahrfertig.  Ich baue jetzt nochmal das goldene CTS ein. Mit Orange hat es mir gestern bald den Lenker aus der Hand geschlagen. ?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. September 2020)

Wie viel Sag misst du denn so circa?
Eine Medium Feder habe ich auch noch über, bin aber echt am Überlegen, ob ich die mit meinen 67 kg nicht doch wieder verbauen sollte. Federwegsausnutzung mit rotem Ventil und Soft Feder bei mir 100%. Habe deswegen mal 10 ml Öl in die Federkammer gekippt, für Endprogression. Das hat auch gut funktioniert. Das rote Ventil hat für mich angenehme Härte, das Grüne darf ich demnächst testen. Gut möglich, dass ich das orange Ventil nehme.

Wie wär's mit einem Tausch? Medium Feder gegen oranges Ventil (weil ich mit der Soft Feder schon nur 16% Sag habe).


----------



## Nordender (12. September 2020)

Ich habe schon so 20-25 mm Sag. Das bin ich vorher mit der Luftfeder auch gefahren.

Vielleicht hat Cosmic mir ja die extra firm Feder geliefert.

Mit dem goldenen CTS hat es mir auf dem Leiterbergtrail nun besser gefallen aber tendenziell immer noch zu hart.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. September 2020)

Probier mal das blaue Ventil. Das hat viel weniger LSC. Da hätt ich auch eines über.


----------



## Nordender (12. September 2020)

Das blaue hatte ich ja vorher drin. Da isses dann aber die ersten 50-60% durchgerauscht und dann hat sehr abrupt die Progression eingesetzt. Mit dem goldenen sieht es jetzt so aus


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. September 2020)

Ich weiß nach wie vor nicht, warum sich bei mir die Federwegsausnutzung deutlich verbessert hat. Anfangs war es wie bei dir. Jetzt habe ich eben 100% Ausnutzung.


----------



## Halorider (12. September 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich weiß nach wie vor nicht, warum sich bei mir die Federwegsausnutzung deutlich verbessert hat. Anfangs war es wie bei dir. Jetzt habe ich eben 100% Ausnutzung.


Wieviel rebound klicks fährt ihr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. September 2020)

Ich aktuell 17 von ganz geschlossen. Vorher 15.
Federhärte = soft.


----------



## Halorider (12. September 2020)

Werde im winter auf 29 zoll umbauen,dann aber mit Stahlfeder kit,wiege fahrfertig 85kg
danke das medium feder für mich ok wäre,gold und orange cts habe ich ja


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. September 2020)

Klingt gut. Ansonsten kannst du ja noch andere CTS Ventile probieren. Die ermöglichen ja noch viele andere Setups.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. September 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich aktuell 17 von ganz geschlossen. Vorher 15.
> Federhärte = soft.


17? Wie viele gibt es denn? Ist das nicht schon ganz offen?

@Nordender
Soweit ich weiß, gibt es die Super Firm Feder noch nicht, sodass ich nicht glaube, dass sie dir von CS geschickt wurde. Ich habe auch so dein Gewicht, (eigentlich jetzt schon eher unter 90kg) schaffe es aber schon auf meinen normalen Trails fast den ganzen FW auszunutzen. Ich fahre das blaue Ventil und die Firm Feder.

Mal davon abgesehen sieht die FW Ausnutzung bei dir doch gut aus. Die Gabel taucht nicht komplett ein und oben bleiben ca. 2cm über.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. September 2020)

21 clicks hat sie bei mir. 
Da müsst ihr euch aber nichts dabei denken - ich mach das immer so. Ich dreh die Zugstufe auf auf auf und warte darauf, dass es irgendwann unangenehm wird und dann dreh ich sie wieder zu. Heute werde ich mal mit 13 clicks fahren.  Fahrwerksspielereien.


----------



## Nordender (13. September 2020)

Ja, die Zugstufe habe ich bislang wohl sträflich vernachlässigt. Bislang bin ich sie eher langsam gefahren. Dadurch ist die Gabel aber wohl bei zu vielen Schlägen verhärtet. Bin sie jetzt mal mit 8-12 Klicks von „zu“ gefahren. Das hat sich bei gleicher Federwegsausnutzung schon viel besser angefühlt. Ich werde es den Tag über nochmal ausgiebig testen. Bei mir habe ich 17 Klicks gezählt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. September 2020)

Zugstufeneinstellung an der Gabel ist für mich zb sehr kompliziert. Am Dämpfer ist es einfach, selbst wenn ich dort wie am CCDB die HSR extra einstellen kann. Am Dämpfer merkt man halt, wenn die Zugstufe zu schnell ist, dass das Heck zu kicken beginnt. An der Gabel ist das nicht so. Da merkt man höchstens, dass die Gabel zu verspringen beginnt, bzw umgekehrt, dass sie im Federweg versackt. Das ist aber für mich beides deutlich schwieriger zu isolieren.


----------



## crisotop (13. September 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Zugstufeneinstellung an der Gabel ist für mich zb sehr kompliziert. Am Dämpfer ist es einfach, selbst wenn ich dort wie am CCDB die HSR extra einstellen kann. Am Dämpfer merkt man halt, wenn die Zugstufe zu schnell ist, dass das Heck zu kicken beginnt. An der Gabel ist das nicht so. Da merkt man höchstens, dass die Gabel zu verspringen beginnt, bzw umgekehrt, dass sie im Federweg versackt. Das ist aber für mich beides deutlich schwieriger zu isolieren.



Kann ich vollends nachvollziehen. Vermutlich sowieso den meisten bekannt, aber m. M. n. trotzdem ein guter Ausgangspunkt: im Stand (Füße am Boden) Lenker voll belasten und schlagartig loslassen, sodaß das VR so schnell als möglich komplett entlastet wird. Zugstufe dabei Schritt für Schritt öffnen bis das VR beim ausfedern vom Boden abhebt – ab dann je nach Geschmack leicht anpassen, sollte aber für die jeweilige Federhärte ein guter Richtwert sein.


----------



## Halorider (13. September 2020)

Was wird bei neukauf einen selva c 29 alles mitgeliefert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (13. September 2020)

Öl für beide Services. Ein zweites CTS. Werkzeug for Coil Kammer und CTS. Aufkleber


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. September 2020)

crisotop schrieb:


> . Vermutlich sowieso den meisten bekannt, aber m. M. n. trotzdem ein guter Ausgangspunkt: im Stand (Füße am Boden) Lenker voll belasten und schlagartig loslassen, sodaß das VR so schnell als möglich komplett entlastet wird. Zugstufe dabei Schritt für Schritt öffnen bis das VR beim ausfedern vom Boden abhebt – ab dann je nach Geschmack leicht anpassen, sollte aber für die jeweilige Federhärte ein guter Richtwert sein.



Funktioniert bei mir zb überhaupt nicht, weil ich zu klein bin, um mich mit aller Kraft auf den Lenker zu wuchten und so springt die Gabel eh bei so ziemlich jeder Einstellung vom Boden weg. Da müsst ich die Zugstufe schon sehr weit zu drehen. 8 clicks von geschlossen? Kann auch an den Reifen liegen, wobei meine Addix Ultra Soft eher wenig Rebound haben dürften. 

EDIT: Eigentlich könnte, da die LSR nur von der Federhärte beeinflusst wird, der Hersteller selbst sagen, welche Einstellung ideal ist. 
Wegen des Rückstelltests: Mir scheint, da bringt es mehr, im Ebenen zu rollen, die Gabel zu komprimieren und dann zu schauen, wie die Rückstellung abläuft. Wie halt beim Dämpfer. Einmal nachwippen oder so.


----------



## Xyz79 (14. September 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch die Webshops.
> 
> Leider kann man als Normalo bei Cosmics nicht mehr die Preise sehen. Ich glaube, bei der Selva kostet die CSU nur 180 Euro. Bei Fox?


Ist die CSU wirklich so günstig? Bei mir reibt sich so ganz langsam die Beschichtung ab. Wird ja nicht weniger. Da ich eigentlich nicht vorhabe ne andere Gabel zu verbauen würde es sich lohnen im Winter zu wechseln.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. September 2020)

Siehe hier: 









						FORMULA STEUERROHR, GABELBRÜCKE, UND STANDROHR KIT, SELVA, 27.5", BOOST, 46MM, BLACK | Nubuk Bikes
					

FORMULA STEUERROHR, GABELBRÜCKE, UND STANDROHR KIT, SELVA, 27.5", BOOST, 46MM, BLACK bei Nubuk Bikes kaufen ★★★★★ ✓ Bike Leasing ✓ Finanzierung ✓ Profi-Beratung ✓ Riesige Auswahl




					www.nubuk-bikes.de
				





Um fast 100 Euro billiger als bei Rock Shox und von Fox reden wir besser erst gar nicht.


----------



## Xyz79 (14. September 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Siehe hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauber. Da hätte ich wirklich mit mehr gerechnet.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. September 2020)

Auch sonst sind die Preise relativ in Ordnung. Also nicht billig, aber man kann's bezahlen, ohne sich gleich aufregen zu müssen.
Dämpfungskartusche 220 Euro.
Casting 138 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (14. September 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Auch sonst sind die Preise relativ in Ordnung. Also nicht billig, aber man kann's bezahlen, ohne sich gleich aufregen zu müssen.
> Dämpfungskartusche 220 Euro.
> Casting 138 Euro.


Umbaukit auf 2 air fand ich recht teuer. Aber sonst schon völlig ok.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. September 2020)

Das Luft Zeugs ist bei Forumla generell teuer; wenn man das mit den Coil Varianten vergleicht.

Nero R 1.300 Euro.
Nero C 1.000 Euro.


----------



## hans7 (15. September 2020)

Das ist echt positiv, das die Ersatzteile relativ günstig sind. Die Gabel an sich, ist ja eher höher preisig. Unter 900 ist die Selva S selten zu finden


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. September 2020)

Man müsste mal kalkulieren, was ein Kauf in Teilen kostet.


----------



## hans7 (15. September 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Man müsste mal kalkulieren, was ein Kauf in Teilen kostet.


Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt ???
Und auf einmal basteln wir uns die Gabel selber auf.

By the way: es gibt ein oring overhaul set, for welche Oringe genau ist das, weiß dass jemand? 






						Formula Overhaul/O-ring Kit für Selva S 35 Gabel - SB40035-00
					

Formula Overhaul/O-ring Kit für Selva S 35 Gabel - SB40035-00




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. September 2020)

Werden die für die Luftfeder sein.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. September 2020)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem blauen und/oder roten CTS Ventil? Zustand quasi wie nie. 
Ich komme mit den Special Ventilen einfach besser zurecht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. September 2020)

Bei mir springt das VR gar nicht vom Boden und das mit voll offenem Rebound. Hat aber bisher noch bei keiner Gabel funktioniert bei mir.


----------



## crisotop (23. September 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei mir zb überhaupt nicht, weil ich zu klein bin, um mich mit aller Kraft auf den Lenker zu wuchten und so springt die Gabel eh bei so ziemlich jeder Einstellung vom Boden weg. Da müsst ich die Zugstufe schon sehr weit zu drehen. 8 clicks von geschlossen? Kann auch an den Reifen liegen, wobei meine Addix Ultra Soft eher wenig Rebound haben dürften.
> 
> EDIT: Eigentlich könnte, da die LSR nur von der Federhärte beeinflusst wird, der Hersteller selbst sagen, welche Einstellung ideal ist.
> Wegen des Rückstelltests: Mir scheint, da bringt es mehr, im Ebenen zu rollen, die Gabel zu komprimieren und dann zu schauen, wie die Rückstellung abläuft. Wie halt beim Dämpfer. Einmal nachwippen oder so.



Kann ich nachvollziehen, das Prozedere ist ja auch als Richtwert gedacht. Beim Rollen finde ich an der Gabel schwieriger, da ich mit den Armen / Oberkörper einfach nicht so steif agieren kann als mit dem Popo am Heck beim groben Dämpfer check 
Ich bin mit gut 82kg fahrfertig und 75psi (170mm in der S-Variante) bei 9 Klicks von geschlossen.


----------



## Halorider (23. September 2020)

crisotop schrieb:


> Kann ich nachvollziehen, das Prozedere ist ja auch als Richtwert gedacht. Beim Rollen finde ich an der Gabel schwieriger, da ich mit den Armen / Oberkörper einfach nicht so steif agieren kann als mit dem Popo am Heck beim groben Dämpfer check
> Ich bin mit gut 82kg fahrfertig und 75psi (170mm in der S-Variante) bei 9 Klicks von geschlossen.


Ich wiege fahrfertig 85kg und fahre 65psi mit orangene cts,,75 wären mir zu hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. September 2020)

Ich glaube, am ehesten merke ich das mit der LSR an Wellen die eine bestimmte Frequenz haben. Wenn dort das Vorderrad Traktion verliert, ist die LSR zu langsam. Zu schnell finde ich die LSR, wenn die Gabel beim Ausfedern hart anschlägt. Einstellen müsste man das freilich danach, ob die Gabel zu verspringen beginnt. Aber das merke ich zb gar nie.

Mit der medium Feder sind's bei mir aktuell übrigens 13 clicks von ganz zu.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (23. September 2020)

Quizfrage:
CTS Orange oder Rot?

Eigentlich hätte das orange CTS
In der Gabel sein müssen. Habe soeben das blaue CTS verbaut...


----------



## hans7 (23. September 2020)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Quizfrage:
> CTS Orange oder Rot?
> 
> Eigentlich hätte das orange CTS
> In der Gabel sein müssen. Habe soeben das blaue CTS verbaut...Anhang anzeigen 1121792



Das müsste orange sein, rot ist dunkler.
Kann aber nochmal in Keller schauen, da habe ich rot und orange


----------



## Elipirelli (23. September 2020)

Ist orange, das rote hat weniger Löcher.
Hat zufällig jemand ein blaues CTS übrig, was er loswerden möchte? 
Dann gerne PN an mich.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. September 2020)

Das rote hat auf der Shim Seite eine Nut eingefräst. Das orange nicht. Das rote hat weniger Bohrungen als das orange.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (23. September 2020)

Orange würde Sinn machen - ist aus meinem Propain Hugene. Da sollte ab Werk orange verbaut sein.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (23. September 2020)

Elipirelli schrieb:


> Ist orange, das rote hat weniger Löcher.
> Hat zufällig jemand ein blaues CTS übrig, was er loswerden möchte?
> Dann gerne PN an mich.


 Ich hätte ein oranges über


----------



## Elipirelli (23. September 2020)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ein oranges über



Das hilft mir gerade nicht weiter, habe selbst ein orangenes verbaut. Aber danke.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (23. September 2020)

Dachte  ich mir - wollte nur meinen Senf dazu geben

Am Freitag werde ich die Selva mit dem blauen CTS mal testen.

Bei fahrfertig ca. 88kg habe ich jetzt mal 82psi in die Gabel. Evt 5 psi zu viel. Kein Neopos...

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für Rebound und LSC?

Übrigens:
Nach dem Wechsel des CTS konnte n ich an dem LSC quasi keine Klicks mehr spüren. Vermutlich etwas verölt... hattet ihr das auch? War ja vorher schon nicht viel zu spüren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (24. September 2020)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Orange würde Sinn machen - ist aus meinem Propain Hugene. Da sollte ab Werk orange verbaut sein.


An meinem Hugene ist auch das Orange ab Werk verbaut!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. September 2020)

Als irgendwelchen Gründen macht das orange Ventil andere Geräusche wie das goldene oder grüne Ventil, obwohl es auch derselben Serie spammt. Erst wenn man die LSC um vier bis fünf clicks zu macht kommt der gewohnte Klang wieder. Weil jemand, warum das so ist?

Ansonsten habe ich jetzt wieder auf die medium Feder gewechselt und ich muss sagen, dass ich damals die soft Feder überhastet geordert habe. Die Gabel braucht nur ein wenig Einfahrzeit, dann geht sie von selber ein wenig tiefer in den Federweg. Brand neu steht die Selva C irre hoch im Federweg. Dann nicht mehr und so fühlt sich das schon geil an. Medium Feder und oranges Ventil mit weit offener LSC - da kann man so richtig in den Trail hämmern, ohne dass es unangenehm straff ist. Für mich ist das das perfekte Setup für Leute, die zentral am Bike stehen (zentral am G16 halt).


----------



## Halorider (25. September 2020)

Ich verkaufe meinen Selva EX 170mm falls einer interesse hat,


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Oktober 2020)

Dinge, die mich stören: Der Dreck. Heuer ist's wirklich extrem. Täglich Regen, nichts trocknet auf, das Bike sieht aus wie nur was. Auch die Gabel und da lagert sich der Dreck auch fein um das CTS Ventil und die Top Cap der Federseite. So, wie Formula sagt, dass man da mal was auf die Schnelle am Parkplatz umbauen kann, ist das definitiv nicht. Selbst wenn ich sauber putze, habe ich nach wie vor Dreck im Gewindegang des CTS Ventils und an der Krone neben der Top Cap, weil die Top Cap keinen Kragen oder so hat und die Krone innen neben der Top Cap vertieft ist. 
Habe mir schon überlegt, ob ich das nicht alles abkleben soll.


----------



## Xayok (7. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Dinge, die mich stören: Der Dreck. Heuer ist's wirklich extrem. Täglich Regen, nichts trocknet auf, das Bike sieht aus wie nur was. Auch die Gabel und da lagert sich der Dreck auch fein um das CTS Ventil und die Top Cap der Federseite. So, wie Formula sagt, dass man da mal was auf die Schnelle am Parkplatz umbauen kann, ist das definitiv nicht. Selbst wenn ich sauber putze, habe ich nach wie vor Dreck im Gewindegang des CTS Ventils und an der Krone neben der Top Cap, weil die Top Cap keinen Kragen oder so hat und die Krone innen neben der Top Cap vertieft ist.
> Habe mir schon überlegt, ob ich das nicht alles abkleben soll.



Frag doch mal @Lupicus ob er dir da nicht was fertigen kann, er scheint sich mit den Formula Produkten gut auszukennen und Tuningteile dafür anzubieten.

Grüße
André


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Oktober 2020)

Fragen kostet nichts. Aber ich glaube, das ist so ein "einer von tausend Kunden" Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobss (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Miteinander
Wer hat zufällig eine Selva in Ultraviolet aus dem Jahr 2018/2019
Ich habe seit letzter Woche ein Selva EX in Ultraviolet, leider ist diese Seidenmatt und nicht Matt wie meine andere Selva. Bin darüber ein wenig verwundert und dachte ich frage mal euch  
Die wo eine Selva in Ultraviolet haben, ist die Seidenmatt oder Matt?
Besten Dank im Voraus @ all


----------



## Xayok (7. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Fragen kostet nichts. Aber ich glaube, das ist so ein "einer von tausend Kunden" Problem.


Vielleicht druckt er was, vielleicht findest du wen, der was druckt?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Oktober 2020)

Vielleicht überlege ich mir was und druck's dann selber.


----------



## freetourer (7. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Fragen kostet nichts. Aber ich glaube, das ist so ein "einer von tausend Kunden" Problem.



Du bist weit weniger speziell als Du allen im Internet immer vorgaukeln willst.

Und auch Deine Trails sind weit weniger speziell als Du uns allen .....


Und das lässt sich beliebig fortführen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Oktober 2020)

Du Lappen hast mich doch auf der Ignore Liste.


----------



## trischi24 (7. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Vielleicht überlege ich mir was und druck's dann selber.



Stellste mal ein, zwei Bildchen hier ein wenn es was gibt. Möglicherweise gibt es noch mehr Leute die das nervt 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Oktober 2020)

Werd ich machen. Wird aber dauern.


----------



## trischi24 (7. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Werd ich machen. Wird aber dauern.



Cool! Ich hab keinen Stress. Hab auch schon einen Winter ohne überstanden


----------



## TrailPfoschda (7. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine abgedrehte Nuss, die ich für einen schmalen Taler verkaufen würde. Ich habe mit der Selva C die original Nuss geliefert bekommen.
> 
> Bei der Selva S war doch das Blaue Ventil montiert oder irre ich da?



haste noch?


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Oktober 2020)

TrailPfoschda schrieb:


> haste noch?


Nein. Ist weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordender (7. Oktober 2020)

TrailPfoschda schrieb:


> haste noch?


Bei Alutech Cycles bekommst das Original Teil im Shop.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Oktober 2020)

Nordender schrieb:


> Bei Alutech Cycles bekommst das Original Teil im Shop.


Oder eine Nuss kaufen und beim Schlosser abdrehen lassen. Ich hab was in die Kaffekasse getan.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Oktober 2020)

Man kann das Material auch abfeilen.


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (8. Oktober 2020)

Von Hand?  Schleifbock. Außendurchmesser muss ja nicht schön sein. Stirnseite soweit abnehmen, dass die Fase fast weg ist. Kaffee selber trinken.


----------



## hans7 (8. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaube ich hab hier drei solche Nüsse von Formula rumliegen. Zwei große und eine etwas kleinere, die ganzen die im Laufe der Zeit etwas abgeändert


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Oktober 2020)

Ja ja, das Feilen von Hand war früher so eine Erstsemestrigenarbeit an den Fachschulen.


----------



## Symion (8. Oktober 2020)

Bei Werkzeugstahl ist das dann so ne Wochenarbeit ^^


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Oktober 2020)

Muss ja kein Werkzeugstahl. Diese Steckschlüssel in Standardqualität sind sehr weich.


----------



## Muellbeutel (9. Oktober 2020)

Hatte die Nuss in den Akkuschrauber eingespannt (10er Maschinenschraube + Mutter) und auf einer Feile / schleifpapier runter genudelt. Hat nicht sooo ewig gedauert. 
Mitlerweiler sind die Nüsse von Formula direkt erhältlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK83 (11. Oktober 2020)

Hi Leute!

Ich fahre die Selva nun seit etwas über einem Jahr und über 2000 km, eingefahren sollte sie also sein. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich sie auch von der S auf die R umgebaut, da sie mir im Stillstand bei 45 psi schon ca. 20 mm einsackte.
Dennoch bin ich mit der Performance bei Wurzel- bzw. Steinfeldern noch nicht wirklich zufrieden. Die einzelnen Schläge gehen gefühlt direkt auf die Handgelenke.
Getestet habe ich das blaue, goldene und orangene CTS sowie 0 bis 3 Neopos. Mit dem blauen CTS kam ich am wenigsten zurecht, da für mich weder der Komfort höher war sie dafür beim Bremsen zu viel Federweg nutzte. Momentan gefällt mir das orangene CTS am Besten.

Mein Setup sieht derzeit so aus:
Fahrergewicht: 66 kg bzw. 70 kg fahrfertig
Luftdruck: 45 psi pos., 70 psi neg., kein Neopos
Zugstufe: offen
Druckstufe: 7 Klicks von geschlossen
CTS: orange

Wenn ich nur das Steinfeld fahre dann schlägt mir mein Shockwiz bei 35 psi noch immer vor Druck zu mindern und dafür einen Token einzubauen. Getestet habe ich das zwar aber wirklich viel besser war es nicht und für (kleine) Sprünge und Stufen war das Setup dann ohnehin unbrauchbar. Mit obigen Einstellungen wäre der Shockwiz prinzipiell zufrieden wenn ich die komplette Abfahrt aufzeichne.

Habt ihr noch eine Idee für mich? Momentan überlege ich auf Coil (softe Feder) umzubauen da dies doch von sehr vielen hier als deutliche Verbesserung kommuniziert wird.

Da seit Kurzem aber auch ein recht garstiges Knacken auftritt beim starken Bremsen könnte aber auch einschicken eine Option sein. Zuerst muss ich aber noch rausfinden ob es wirklich die Gabel oder der Steuersatz ist.

SG
Manfred


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Oktober 2020)

Wie viel Sag hast du so circa? Zugstufe ganz offen würde bedeuten, dass du jetzt schon sehr wenig Druck fährst?


----------



## MK83 (11. Oktober 2020)

Sag liegt bei ca. 20 % im Sitzen
Genau, aufgrund des geringen Drucks von 45 psi habe ich die Zugstufe ganz offen. Habe sie auch schon mal ein paar Klicks geschlossen aber wirklich besser wurde es dadurch auch nicht. Wobei, seit dem Wiedereinbau des orangen CTS, habe ich noch nicht versucht sie wieder etwas zu schließen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Oktober 2020)

Miss den Sag mal in deiner Fahrposition. Also stehend, Knie und Arme gebeugt, Schulterlinie recht weit vorne. Kennst du ja.
Dann sollten eher 10% als 20% raus kommen. 15% wären zum Anfangen ganz gut. Bei dir werden es vermutlich aktuell über 30% sein.


----------



## MK83 (11. Oktober 2020)

Du hast Recht, in der Abfahrtsposition sind es knapp über 30 %.
Werde es gerne mal ausprobieren wie sich das dann anfühlt. Bei 60 psi fühlt es sich im zumindest im Stehen weniger komfortabel an.

Edit:
Für die 15 % in der Abfahrtsposition sind bei mir 70 psi nötig. Die Negativkammer habe ich mit ca. 95 psi beaufschlagt.


----------



## freetourer (11. Oktober 2020)

MK83 schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, in der Abfahrtsposition sind es knapp über 30 %.
> Werde es gerne mal ausprobieren wie sich das dann anfühlt. Bei 60 psi fühlt es sich im zumindest im Stehen weniger komfortabel an.
> 
> Edit:
> Für die 15 % in der Abfahrtsposition sind bei mir 70 psi nötig. Die Negativkammer habe ich mit ca. 95 psi beaufschlagt.


Ich würde 20% in der Attack - Position empfehlen - vorausgesetzt Du schaffst es auch im DH diese Position zu halten und nicht nach hinten zu rutschen. 
Dann würde ich bei Deinem Druck (der für die Gabel aufgrund Deines Körpergewichts recht niedrig ist) die Zugstufe maximal öffnen (vermutlich ist sie dann immer noch zu langsam)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK83 (11. Oktober 2020)

Eine für mich zu stark gedämpfte Zugstufe hatte ich auch schon in Verdacht. Leider gibt es von Formula kein dünnflüssigeres Öl sondern nur eine andere Zugstufeneinheit. Mit ca. 300 € ist mir das Experiment allerdings zu teuer.


----------



## Halorider (11. Oktober 2020)

Habe oft gelesen das die umbau auf R sich nicht lohnt!


----------



## Symion (11. Oktober 2020)

@MK84
Die HSR kann man umshimmen, dafür braucht es keine neue Einheit. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## MK83 (11. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die rege Beteiligung.
Ich werde bei nächster Gelegenheit den nun höheren Druck einmal testen. Damit sollte auch die Zugstufe etwas besser passen.
Wenn nach dem Test weiterhin der Bedarf an einer schnelleren Zugstufe besteht werde ich mich gerne melden. Bezüglich meines Dämpfers wollte ich mich ohnehin auch mal mit dir, @Symion, unterhalten.


----------



## Symion (11. Oktober 2020)

Den Sprung von 30% auf 20% SAG vorne im stehen solltest du auf jedenfall auch beim Ausfederverhalten merken. Evtl. hast du aber auch eine zu großen Druck in der Negativkammer.
Bei dem System der Selva würde ich empfehlen den SAG Ring auf den Federweg von oben einzustellen und dann die Negativkammer solange aufpumpen bist der Abstreifer gerade anfängt den ORing wegzudrücken.


----------



## MK83 (11. Oktober 2020)

Die 25 psi mehr sind klarerweise deutlich zu merken, sowohl beim Ein- als auch Ausfedern. Ich hatte bisher nur die Befürchtung, dass ein zu hoher Druck die Empfindlichkeit senkt, da es sich im Stillstand beim Einfedern deutlich härter anfühlt.
Bei der Negativkammer habe ich mich bislang an die Empfehlung von Formula gehalten. Gabel "sperren" und dann Positivdruck + 20 psi (und von dort +/- 10 psi je nach Vorliebe). Bei deinem Vorschlag hätte ich nur Bedenken, dass je nach Schmierungszustand und Aufmerksamkeit ein anderer Druck zustandekommt und damit die Reproduzierbarkeit eingeschränkt ist. Testen werde ich es dennoch einmal - würde mich interessieren was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Oktober 2020)

Wenn du halbwegs flott unterwegs bist, fühlen sich harte Fahrwerke fast immer besser als weiche an.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Oktober 2020)

Aber es scheint ja zumindest genügend Leute zu geben, die den zu langsamen Rebound der Selva beklagen sonst hätte Formula da ja nicht ein extra Teil im Angebot. Irgendwo stand doch mal, dass jemand die Feder ausgewechselt hatte (bei der S) und dann damit besser zurecht kam.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Oktober 2020)

Meine Selva C wurde zb mit der leichteren Zugstufe ausgeliefert. Wobei man bei der Selva schon auch mit etwas mehr LSR fahren kann. Das System gibt das her.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (12. Oktober 2020)

ich bin jetzt leider auch schon eine ganze weil dabei ein passendes setup zu finden für meine Formula Selva S (29", 160mm). hab rund 85KG fahrfertig und würde mich als ambitionierten hobbypiloten einstufen. d.h. ich fahre selten aber doch rennen, bin im bikepark unterwegs und schon einige gabeln gefahren.
Letzte Ausfahrt hatte ich folgendes Setup:

CTS: Blau
Neopos: 1
Zugstufendämpfung: komplett offen
Druckstufendämpfung: komplett offen
Druck: 70psi
gefahren bin ich meine hometrails, nichts wildes, aber doch steil und ruppig genug um beurteilen zu können wie die gabel tut. und es war leider entäuschend. irgendwie hölzern fühlt sich die gabel an, hart und unkontrolliert. kein vergleich zu den beiden gabeln die mir bis jetzt am besten gefallen haben, einer cane creek Helm I und einer 2018er Fox 36 FIT (frisch serviciert).
habe dann bei der nächsten ausfahrt den druck um 5psi auf 65psi gesenkt. leider nicht besser geworden. frustrierend.
ich habe mir die gabel jetzt nochmal angesehen und muss auch feststellen, dass der rebound einfach zu langsam ist und zwar nur in den ersten paar Zentimetern des Federwegs. tief im federweg passt der rebound  eigentlich. das kann natürlich verschiedenste ursachen haben. es könnte der dämpfer sein, konkret die low speed Druckstufendämpfung oder natürlich auch die luftfeder. jetzt hab ich testweise auf rund 80psi aufgepumpt und siehe da, der rebound in den ersten paar Zentimetern ist schon deutlich schneller. auch wenn die 80psi viel höher sind als die empfehlung von Formula werde ich das mal probefahren.
die frage ist nur was ich machen soll wenn das wieder nicht passt (wovon ich ausgehe). auf coil umbauen oder den dämpfer umbauen (zugstufe umschimmen oder LSR nadel kürzen???)???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Oktober 2020)

Also laut Anleitung passen die 80 psi.



			https://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/Manuale_SELVA_S_GB.pdf
		


Welche Pumpe verwendest du? Eine originale von Formula?
Pumpen zeigen nahezu immer falsche Werte an. Kann schon passieren, dass 70 psi in Wirklichkeit 80 psi sind, usw.

Nach wie vor meine Empfehlung: Erst mal den Sag ermitteln und dann auf ca. 15% einstellen. Wie man den Sag misst, ist bekannt, oder?

Ihr habt alle so einfach einstellbare Gabeln. Probiert doch mehr herum. Auf gut Deutsch: Hau mal 85 oder 90 psi rein und schau, was passiert. Es werden schon nicht deine Handgelenke weg fliegen.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (12. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Also laut Anleitung passen die 80 psi.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/Manuale_SELVA_S_GB.pdf



interessant, die angaben auf meinem casting sind 80-89kg -> 69-75psi. aber soll mir recht sein, wenn die 80psi passen



Tyrolens schrieb:


> Welche Pumpe verwendest du? Eine originale von Formula?
> Pumpen zeigen nahezu immer falsche Werte an. Kann schon passieren, dass 70 psi in Wirklichkeit 80 psi sind, usw.



habe eine digitale dämpferpumpe, die passt. aber das sind ja eh alles gelabelte OEM Produkte.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2020)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> interessant, die angaben auf meinem casting sind 80-89kg -> 69-75psi. aber soll mir recht sein, wenn die 80psi passen
> 
> 
> 
> habe eine digitale dämpferpumpe, die passt. aber das sind ja eh alles gelabelte OEM Produkte.


Ich bin die S mit 90psi bei etwas mehr als 90kg gefahren. Das hat wunderbar gepasst. Bei mir war am Ende das orangene CTS verbaut. 

Jetzt mit der Coil ist wieder das blaue drin. Da mir das goldene nicht taugte, wird das Orangene hier noch viel schlimmer sein.


----------



## bbkp (13. Oktober 2020)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> habe eine digitale dämpferpumpe, die passt. aber das sind ja eh alles gelabelte OEM Produkte.



Hab ich jetzt auch. Die "originale" ist von so schauderhafter Fertigungsqualität was den Anschluss ans Ventil betrifft dass ich immer Angst ums Ventil hatte.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> wird das Orangene hier noch viel schlimmer sein.



Das Orange ist mein Lieblingsventil. Da merkt man wieder mal, wie gut es ist, dass man hier unterschiedliche Präferenzen bedient bekommt.


----------



## Halorider (14. Oktober 2020)

Habe heute einen Selva C in 29 bestellt,bin gespannt


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (14. Oktober 2020)

Halorider schrieb:


> Habe heute einen Selva C in 29 bestellt,bin gespannt


Wo hast du bestellt? Ich finde nirgends eine Selva C.


----------



## Halorider (14. Oktober 2020)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Wo hast du bestellt? Ich finde nirgends eine Selva C.


Italien, bei Alessi Bici über online shop


----------



## Xyz79 (14. Oktober 2020)

Ist eigentlich die CSU von EX und nicht EX identisch? 
Bei Cosmic kann man sich ja scheinbar nicht mehr die Bestellnummern raussuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das Orange ist mein Lieblingsventil. Da merkt man wieder mal, wie gut es ist, dass man hier unterschiedliche Präferenzen bedient bekommt.



Muss ich insofern revidieren, als das bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt echt hart dämpft. Da ist das blaue sicher angenehmer zu fahren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Oktober 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich die CSU von EX und nicht EX identisch?
> Bei Cosmic kann man sich ja scheinbar nicht mehr die Bestellnummern raussuchen.


Soweit ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe heute mal schnell die Gabel mit neuem Öl befüllt.
Die Staubabstreifringe sind ja echt etwas speziell. Ich hatte bei all meinen Gabeln noch nie Druck in der Nut der Staubabstreifringe. 
Da muss man somit schön öfter ran, als anderswo. 
Geht allerdings auch sehr schnell.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal schnell die Gabel mit neuem Öl befüllt.
> Die Staubabstreifringe sind ja echt etwas speziell. Ich hatte bei all meinen Gabeln noch nie Druck in der Nut der Staubabstreifringe.
> Da muss man somit schön öfter ran, als anderswo.
> Geht allerdings auch sehr schnell.


Wo? Hast du einen kleinen Service gemacht?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Oktober 2020)

Eher ein mittleres Service. 


Lower Legs,
Dämpungskartusche mit neuem Öl befüllt,
Federseite zerlegt, gereinigt und neu mit Öl befüllt.


----------



## Halorider (21. Oktober 2020)

So leute meine Selva C ist heute angekommen, bin gespannt wie die sich fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elipirelli (21. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal schnell die Gabel mit neuem Öl befüllt.
> Die Staubabstreifringe sind ja echt etwas speziell. Ich hatte bei all meinen Gabeln noch nie Druck in der Nut der Staubabstreifringe.
> Da muss man somit schön öfter ran, als anderswo.
> Geht allerdings auch sehr schnell.



Mit den Staubabstreifern von Formula war ich auch nicht zufrieden, ein paar Wochen nach einem Service hat es da schon wieder rausgesifft.
Meine Selva war gerade bei Cosmic für eine neue CSU wegen Knacken am Schaft und Abrieb an den Standrohren.Jetzt kam sie mit neuen SKF Abstreifern zurück. Ich bin gespannt wie die sich machen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Oktober 2020)

Shit. Ich habe gerade bei Bike24 noch die alten Staubabstreifer gekauft.

@Halorider Hast du die zwei CTS Ventile extra dazu gekauft?


----------



## Halorider (21. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Shit. Ich habe gerade bei Bike24 noch die alten Staubabstreifer gekauft.
> 
> @Halorider Hast du die zwei CTS Ventile extra dazu gekauft?


Habe nur eins dazu gekauft, 2 sind serie, also einer verbaut und einer als uugabe, + alle öle und werkzeuge , finde mega geil


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich will die auch haben


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Oktober 2020)

Ja dann kaufen.  So teuer ist sie ja nicht. 

Original sind noch immer das blaue und das goldene Ventil dabei? 
Ich glaube, für viele wäre orange + blau interessanter.


----------



## Halorider (21. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ja dann kaufen.  So teuer ist sie ja nicht.
> 
> Original sind noch immer das blaue und das goldene Ventil dabei?
> Ich glaube, für viele wäre orange + blau interessanter.


Ja , gold und blau sind dabei, hätte mir aber aussuchen können, da ich orange schon habe habe dann das rote dazu gekauft,,
Jetzt habe ich eine gute auswahl an cts


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Oktober 2020)

Elipirelli schrieb:


> Meine Selva war gerade bei Cosmic für eine neue CSU wegen *Knacken am Schaft*


Hm... nun schon das zweite Mal, dass ich davon höre. Bzw. einmal war es ja bei mir selbst bei der Selva C.

Ich werde heute mal wieder das goldene montieren. Ich fahr (auch wenn es im letzten Video nicht so ausschaut) mittlerweile doch etwas schneller und da ist das Blaue irgendwie nicht mehr passend. Keine Ahnung.

Oder kann mir jemand mal das Orangene leihen?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Oktober 2020)

Kann ich dir leihen. Müsste aber aus Österreich schicken. 
Bei uns ist es zu kalt für das orange Ventil. Da meinst du die erstem Meter am Trail, dass dir die Arme weg fliegen.
haben tu' ich orange/blau/rot.


----------



## Xyz79 (21. Oktober 2020)

Elipirelli schrieb:


> Mit den Staubabstreifern von Formula war ich auch nicht zufrieden, ein paar Wochen nach einem Service hat es da schon wieder rausgesifft.
> Meine Selva war gerade bei Cosmic für eine neue CSU wegen Knacken am Schaft und Abrieb an den Standrohren.Jetzt kam sie mit neuen SKF Abstreifern zurück. Ich bin gespannt wie die sich machen.


Hab ich bei meiner auch. Wie alt ist deine? Wurde das auf Kulanz getauscht?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (21. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ja dann kaufen.  So teuer ist sie ja nicht.


 Ja nur wo. Selva C, 27,5", 170mm in lila gibt's nirgends  . Zumindest hab ich noch keine gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elipirelli (21. Oktober 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Hab ich bei meiner auch. Wie alt ist deine? Wurde das auf Kulanz getauscht?



Ist ein 2019er Modell, allerdings gebraucht gekauft, deshalb musste ich zahlen.
Ich sage mal so, der Preis inkl. Service war fair. Wenn man Garantie hat sollte es ja gratis gemacht werden wie bei @niconj.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Oktober 2020)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Ja nur wo. Selva C, 27,5", 170mm in lila gibt's nirgends  . Zumindest hab ich noch keine gefunden.



Am besten mal bei Cosmic anfragen, ob die lagernd ist und dann beim Händler deines geringsten Misstrauens bestellen. Werde ich beim MOD auch so machen müssen. Den wird kaum jemand listen.
Die Selva C in schwarz gibt's um 840 Euro beim www.probikeshop.com


----------



## MK83 (21. Oktober 2020)

Bei meiner Selva bin ich mir noch nicht 100 %ig sicher ob sie für das Knacken verantwortlich ist. Wenn ja, hat sie genau pünktlich nach einem Jahr damit begonnen.
Vielleicht eine blöde Frage aber ist das Geräusch nur lästig oder kann da auch etwas gröberes passieren?


----------



## Xyz79 (21. Oktober 2020)

Elipirelli schrieb:


> Ist ein 2019er Modell, allerdings gebraucht gekauft, deshalb musste ich zahlen.
> Ich sage mal so, der Preis inkl. Service war fair. Wenn man Garantie hat sollte es ja gratis gemacht werden wie bei @niconj.


Was hast du bezahlt, wenn ich fragen darf? 
Meine ist aus 18. Aus der Garantie bin ich eh raus. Daher die frage bzgl Kulanz.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe heute Mal eine Session auf einen meiner Hometrails gemacht und bin verschiedene Sektionen mehrfach gefahren. Beim Drop in eine leichte Schräge (nicht ganz ins Flat) bin ich mehrfach durchgeschlagen und das, obwohl ich nicht sehr frontlastig gelandet bin. Ist das ein High Speed Impact? Wenn ja, dann müsste doch das Blaue Ventil hier gut gegensteuern. 

Oder brauch ich gar die Super Firm Feder. Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Oktober 2020)

Super firm brauchst du sowieso. 

Ich hatte das ja auch: Alle Ventile durch probiert und die Federwegsausnutzung war bei jedem in etwa gleich. Sogar das Grüne konnte ich in Kombination mit der soft Feder an die Grenzen bringen. Das ist doch ein klares Zeichen für eine zu weiche Feder. Jetzt mit der medium Feder kann ich die Druckstufendämpfung viel genauer abstimmen, ohne gleich Durchschläge zu kassieren. Orange und Blau für mich. Würde ich härter/schneller fahren, könnte ich noch auf mein rotes Ventil wechseln. Das grüne wäre dann in Kombination mit der medium Feder schon zu anstrengend. Das war schon mit der soft Feder etwas grenzwertig.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Super firm brauchst du sowieso.
> 
> Ich hatte das ja auch: Alle Ventile durch probiert und die Federwegsausnutzung war bei jedem in etwa gleich. Sogar das Grüne konnte ich in Kombination mit der soft Feder an die Grenzen bringen. Das ist doch ein klares Zeichen für eine zu weiche Feder. Jetzt mit der medium Feder kann ich die Druckstufendämpfung viel genauer abstimmen, ohne gleich Durchschläge zu kassieren. Orange und Blau für mich. Würde ich härter/schneller fahren, könnte ich noch auf mein rotes Ventil wechseln. Das grüne wäre dann in Kombination mit der medium Feder schon zu anstrengend. Das war schon mit der soft Feder etwas grenzwertig.


Ich habe schon bei CS angefragt. Mal sehen was sie sagen. Es gibt sie zumindest. Wenn ich so recht überlege habe ich bei all meinen Ausfahrten in letzter Zeit kaum noch Reserve vorn.


----------



## Halorider (21. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe schon bei CS angefragt. Mal sehen was sie sagen. Es gibt sie zumindest. Wenn ich so recht überlege habe ich bei all meinen Ausfahrten in letzter Zeit kaum noch Reserve vorn.


Wieviel wiegst Du fahrfertig?


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Oktober 2020)

Halorider schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegst Du fahrfertig?


93.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2020)

Eine zweite Feder braucht man ja schon deshalb, weil die Feder quasi der Ersatz für die Luftpumpe ist. 
Fox hat früher zb drei Federn mit geschickt. 

Ich hätte ein rotes und ein oranges Ventil zu verleihen. Allerdings muss ich aus AUT verschicken und das ist nicht ganz billig.


----------



## wherewedroppin (22. Oktober 2020)

Halorider schrieb:


> Habe oft gelesen das die umbau auf R sich nicht lohnt!



Wie kommt das? Ist der Unterschied zur Selva S gering?


----------



## hans7 (22. Oktober 2020)

wherewedroppin schrieb:


> Wie kommt das? Ist der Unterschied zur Selva S gering?



Der Unterschied ist eigentlich nur, dass bei der S eine Coilnegativfeder arbeitet, während bei der R das eine Luftnegativfeder ist.

Kannst halt noch individueller einstellen. Wer stark von den 75 KG Körpergewicht abweicht, darauf ist angeblich die Negativfeder ausgelegt, kann von der R profitieren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Eine zweite Feder braucht man ja schon deshalb, weil die Feder quasi der Ersatz für die Luftpumpe ist.
> Fox hat früher zb drei Federn mit geschickt.
> 
> Ich hätte ein rotes und ein oranges Ventil zu verleihen. Allerdings muss ich aus AUT verschicken und das ist nicht ganz billig.


Forumula hat diese Feder da. Cosmic Sports nicht und auch keinen ETA. Ich bin gespannt wie lange es dauern wird, bis ich die Feder bekomme. Ich vermisse die Edge schon ein wenig mehr. Bin gespannt, wie die Ebonite sich macht im Vergleich.


----------



## Halorider (22. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Forumula hat diese Feder da. Cosmic Sports nicht und auch keinen ETA. Ich bin gespannt wie lange es dauern wird, bis ich die Feder bekomme. Ich vermisse die Edge schon ein wenig mehr. Bin gespannt, wie die Ebonite sich macht im Vergleich.


Habe in eine Italienische forum gelesen das die Öhlins federn passen würden,da gibts verschiedene stärke


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Oktober 2020)

Halorider schrieb:


> Habe in eine Italienische forum gelesen das die Öhlins federn passen würden,da gibts verschiedene stärke


Hatte die nicht hier auch jemand verbaut?

Nachtrag: Formula sagte mir vor einiger Zeit, dass die Federn 8/9/10 N/mm stärken haben. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die super firm dann 11N/mm hat. Da bleibt die Frage ob die Öhlins 10,6 oder 11,5 N/mm haben sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halorider (22. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Hatte die nicht hier auch jemand verbaut?
> 
> Nachtrag: Formula sagte mir vor einiger Zeit, dass die Federn 8/9/10 N/mm stärken haben. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die super firm dann 11N/mm hat. Da bleibt die Frage ob die Öhlins 10,6 oder 11,5 N/mm haben sollte.











						RXF 36 Coil Evo/m.2 - Öhlins Onlineshop
					

Öhlins DTC




					www.ohlins.eu
				












						ÖHLINS Ersatzfeder für RXF36 Coil
					

Mit der ÖHLINS Ersatzfeder für die RXF36 Coil Federgabel kannst Du auf Wunsch eine andere Härte verwenden oder die vorhandene Stahlfeder ersetzen. Kompatibilität:RXF36 CoilAusführungen: 35 lbs: Federrate:35 lbs/inch (6,1 N/mm)Empfohlenes Fahrergewich




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Oktober 2020)

Halorider schrieb:


> RXF 36 Coil Evo/m.2 - Öhlins Onlineshop
> 
> 
> Öhlins DTC
> ...


Die Seite habe ich auch in meinem Beitrag oben verlinkt. Ist halt die Frage ob ich die 10.6 oder 11.5 nehme. Ich liege wieder genau dazwischen und die 10.6 ist ja auch nur 2.6 lbs härter als die jetzt verbaute Firm Feder von Formula. Die 11 von Formula würde genau passen.


----------



## Halorider (22. Oktober 2020)

Sind die federn für 27,5 und 29 die gleichen?
also länge und so


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Oktober 2020)

Halorider schrieb:


> Sind die federn für 27,5 und 29 die gleichen?
> also länge und so


Das kann ich nicht sagen.

Ich habe die super firm bei Bike-Components jetzt als Sonderbestellung bestellt, die ja dann zu Cosmic Sports geht. Bei Formula selbst ist sie auf Lager. Mal sehen, ob mir Corona einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Bis dahin lass ich das auch mit dem probieren eines anderen CTS. mit der härteren Feder ist das blaue dann wohl doch ganz gut denke ich.


----------



## Mr.A (23. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Mal eine Session auf einen meiner Hometrails gemacht und bin verschiedene Sektionen mehrfach gefahren. Beim Drop in eine leichte Schräge (nicht ganz ins Flat) bin ich mehrfach durchgeschlagen und das, obwohl ich nicht sehr frontlastig gelandet bin. Ist das ein High Speed Impact? Wenn ja, dann müsste doch das Blaue Ventil hier gut gegensteuern.
> 
> Oder brauch ich gar die Super Firm Feder. Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.



wenn dein sag ansonsten passt, wovon ich mal ausgehe dann ist das eine Sache der  highspeed Einstellung. Habe zwar keine Selva, aber bei meiner DVO läßt sich das gut beobachten. Drop gefahren > Durchschlag , halbe Umdrehung mehr HS , gleicher Drop > kein Durchschlag. Härtere Feder ist also mM nach nicht zielführend.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Oktober 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> wenn dein sag ansonsten passt, wovon ich mal ausgehe dann ist das eine Sache der  highspeed Einstellung. Habe zwar keine Selva, aber bei meiner DVO läßt sich das gut beobachten. Drop gefahren > Durchschlag , halbe Umdrehung mehr HS , gleicher Drop > kein Durchschlag. Härtere Feder ist also mM nach nicht zielführend.


Mehr HSC würde bedeuten, dass ich das Rote CTS bräuchte. Das hat, wie @Tyrolens schon weiter oben schrieb, keine Auswirkung auf die Federwegsausnutzung.

Ich meine, dass der SAG mit 20% stimmt, aber die Zahl ist mir mittlerweile vollkommen egal, zumindest bei einer Coil Gabel, wo man es eh nur mit einer anderen Feder ändern kann. Wenn die 11er Feder 15% SAG herbeiführt, ich dann aber nicht mehr durchschlage und Reserven für die Drops habe, dann ist das doch i.O.


----------



## Mr.A (23. Oktober 2020)

aber HS Druckstufe hat immer Auswirkungen auf HS Ereignisse ( Drop ). Von daher kann ich mir das nicht so recht vorstellen. Aber ja, härtere Feder verhindert nat. auch das durchschlagen, blöd halt wenn dir danach die Gabel zu straff ist.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2020)

Warum soll ein drop ein high speed Ereignis sein? High speed ist doch Wurzelteppich udgl. Low speed sind eher Dinge, die eher vom Fahrer eingeleitet werden. Dazwischen hätten wir noch mid speed, was bei der Selva eine große Rolle spielt. Beim goldenen Ventil kann's sein, dass mid speed auch den high speed Bereich mit beeinflusst, weil der so wenig ausgeprägt ist und entsprechend früh auf macht.  

Da es sich um eine coil Gabel handelt, wird die eher nicht zu straff sein. Das ist ja einer der Vorteile der Coil Variante: Linearität und damit summieren sich die Kräfte beim Einfedern eben auch linear auf. Im Sag hast du dann mit einer härteren Feder eine Differenz von ~ 10% und am Ende des Federwegs genauso. Bei Luftfedern ist das leider anders.


----------



## Mr.A (23. Oktober 2020)

doch ein Drop ist ein HS Ereignis, Wurzel auch. Sieht zb. auch sram so.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2020)

Manitou sieht das anders: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/unbenannt-png.270215/

Für HS reicht bei drops doch meistens die Schaftgeschwindigkeit nicht aus. 

damit es noch komplizierter ist. Man könnte auch mehr Öl in die Federkammer kippen. Das würde Endprogression bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (23. Oktober 2020)

okay ich schau mal was Fox dazu meint 

Bei meiner DVO Diamond läßt sich das durchschlagen bei einem Drop
über die HS sehr gut regeln...Progressiver machen würde natürlich auch funktionieren.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2020)

Andere sagen, dass man da nur mit der HSC arbeitet, wenn man sonst keine Lösung hat, wie zb einen hydraulischen Durchschlagschutz. 
Ich stelle meine HSC zb auf Wurzelteppiche ein.


----------



## Symion (23. Oktober 2020)

Auslegungssache!
Die HSC macht aus Energie Wärme und unterstützt damit die Feder. In der Regel ist der maximale Kraftbeitrag aber wesentlich geringerer als jener der Feder. 
Ein Flatdrop ist sehr wohl ein Highspeed Ereignis, bei dem aber sehr viel Energie aufgenommen werden muss. Daher die Feder macht hier den wesentlichen Teil aus, die HSC hat nur einen kleinen Beitrag.
Bei einer schnell angefahrenen Wurzel spielt die HSC anteilsmäßig eine größere Rolle, da die Gabel hier nicht so weit einfedert.

Faktoren die hier mit reinspielen:

Federrate!
Auslegung der HSC (progressiv, degressiv, linear....)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2020)

Bei der Sleva wird wahrscheinlich die Anzahl der Löcher im Kolben und ob noch eine Quernut drin ist, eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Oktober 2020)

Na ich könnte ja noch mal den gleichen Trail mit dem goldenen Ventil fahren. Wenn ich da nicht so oft durchschlage (es gibt zwei Drops bei denen es recht regelmäßig passiert), dann ist der Drop für die Selva kein High-, sondern Mid-Speed Ereignis.

Da ich das goldene Ventil aber irgendwie nicht so fluffig fand, wäre hier wohl eine härtere Feder die bessere Alternative oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2020)

Das Wichtigste ist für mich immer die richtige Feder zu wählen, dann Zugstufe, dann Druckstufe.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das Wichtigste ist für mich immer die richtige Feder zu wählen, dann Zugstufe, dann Druckstufe.


Bei 29,- passt das schon und tut nicht so weh, wenn die Feder eben nicht passen sollte. Ich denke aber schon, dass eine härtere Feder hier etwas bringen könnte. Eine Air Gabel mit Coil Like Feeling wäre toll gelle @BommelMaster ?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2020)

Intend behauptet, sowas zu haben. 
Gut, das behaupten andere auch. EXT, ...


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Intend behauptet, sowas zu haben.


Also vom Gefühl her kommt die Edge schon sehr nah an die Selva C. EXT bin ich noch nicht gefahren, sodass ich mir hier kein Urteil erlauben kann.

Was mich bei der Selva übrigens tierisch aufregt ist, dass der Fender schon 1cm vor dem Bottom out auf den Reifen gedrückt wird. Mir hat es da mal einen neuen Mudhugger zerschossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2020)

Toll. Du erinnerst mich jetzt an was, wozu ich den ganzen Sommer über nicht gekommen bin: Einen Fender zu basteln.


----------



## Zero the Hero (24. Oktober 2020)

Elipirelli schrieb:


> Mit den Staubabstreifern von Formula war ich auch nicht zufrieden, ein paar Wochen nach einem Service hat es da schon wieder rausgesifft.
> Meine Selva war gerade bei Cosmic für eine neue CSU wegen Knacken am Schaft und Abrieb an den Standrohren.Jetzt kam sie mit neuen SKF Abstreifern zurück. Ich bin gespannt wie die sich machen.


Interessant, von SKF gab es ja bislang keine spezifischen Staubabstreifer für die Selva.
Weiss jemand von euch wo es diese im Aftermarket gibt? 
Ich habe bislang kein Shop gefunden, sonst frage ich mal bei Cosmic nach.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Na ich könnte ja noch mal den gleichen Trail mit dem goldenen Ventil fahren.


Hat auch nix gebracht. Die Gabel ist beim Pumpen höher im FW aber die Durchschläge konnte ich wieder reproduzieren. D.h. die härtere Feder wird schon gar nicht so schlecht sein.


----------



## Firefigther (24. Oktober 2020)

Zero the Hero schrieb:


> Interessant, von SKF gab es ja bislang keine spezifischen Staubabstreifer für die Selva.
> Weiss jemand von euch wo es diese im Aftermarket gibt?
> Ich habe bislang kein Shop gefunden, sonst frage ich mal bei Cosmic nach.


Die SKF Staubabstreifer gibt es von FORMULA. Diese sind von der FORMULA DH Federgabel da diese auch einen 35er Durchmesser haben. Laut Cosmic sollen diese besser sein. 
Die genaue Bezeichnung lautet Formula DH OIL Seal Kit (*Artikelnummer:* SB40222-00)


----------



## Xyz79 (26. Oktober 2020)

Bei meiner 2. Selva ist der Rebound furchtbar langsam. Woran kann das liegen? Kein Vergleich zu der anderen Selva im Fuhrpark.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Oktober 2020)

Bei gleichem Luftdruck? 
Gibt's von Formula nicht zwei Tunes? 
Sind das OEM Gabeln? Am Karton steht zumindest bei meiner, welchen Tune die Zugstufendämpfung hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (26. Oktober 2020)

Ja. Waren beide am Komplettrad verbaut. 
An der Selva um die es geht fahre ich 10psi weniger. Auf komplett langsam bleibt die im Federweg stecken. 1klick reicht damit sie wieder ausfährt.


----------



## bbkp (26. Oktober 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ja. Waren beide am Komplettrad verbaut.
> An der Selva um die es geht fahre ich 10psi weniger. Auf komplett langsam bleibt die im Federweg stecken. 1klick reicht damit sie wieder ausfährt.


Hab ich auch


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Oktober 2020)

Ich auch.

Grad ne Mail bekommen. Die Super Firm Feder soll am 27.11. verfügbar sein.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> 
> Grad ne Mail bekommen. Die Super Firm Feder soll am 27.11. verfügbar sein.


Das Ansprechverhalten wird damit dann aber etwas schlechter. 🤔


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Oktober 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das Ansprechverhalten wird damit dann aber etwas schlechter. 🤔


Werde ich ja sehen. Vielleicht geht es auch in eine andere Richtung.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Werde ich ja sehen. Vielleicht geht es auch in eine andere Richtung.


Verstehe ich nicht. Andere Gabel?


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Oktober 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Andere Gabel?


Ja. Sollte es dazu kommen, dass sie dadurch viel schlechter wird in ihrer Sensibilität, dann fahr ich wieder Air. Durchschlagen will ich nicht, ich hätte sie aber auch gern sehr sensibel. 

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass sie durch die härtere Feder so viel schlechter wird.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ja. Sollte es dazu kommen, dass sie dadurch viel schlechter wird in ihrer Sensibilität, dann fahr ich wieder Air. Durchschlagen will ich nicht, ich hätte sie aber auch gern sehr sensibel.
> 
> Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass sie durch die härtere Feder so viel schlechter wird.


Wi gibts denn den größeren Youtuber-Rabatt, Intend oder EXT? 🧐


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Oktober 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wi gibts denn den größeren Youtuber-Rabatt, Intend oder EXT? 🧐


Ich bekomme keinen Rabatt.

Wenn ich entscheiden müsste, dann wohl eher die Intend. Weniger Einstellmöglichkeiten finde ich ehrlich gesagt besser.


----------



## Livanh (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich bilde mir ein hier hat mal jemand eine Service Anleitung oder ueberhaupt ein Manual zur Selva (C) verlinkt. Hat das wer parat? Fuer was sind denn diese beiden beiliegenden Oele? Und welche Mengen wo rein? Hab jetzt ein paar mal die CTS Teile gewechselt - da kommt ja doch jedesmal einiges an Oel mit raus, irgendwann wird man ja was nachfuellen muessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (28. Oktober 2020)

Beim CTS, das ist das Dämpfungsöl was raus kommt. Das ist das Öl in der grauen Flasche. Das andere ist das Schmieröl welches ins Casting reinkommt.

Mengen beim Schmieröl sind 15 ml pro Seite. Beim Dämpfungsöl gibts keine Mengenangebe, da heißt es entlüften.

Anleitungen sind bei Youtube zu finden, von Formula selbst.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Oktober 2020)

Nach dem Wechsel von einem CTS zum anderen (immer) entlüften?? 😳
Nee, oder?! 😕


----------



## Halorider (28. Oktober 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nach dem Wechsel von einem CTS zum anderen (immer) entlüften?? 😳
> Nee, oder?! 😕


Nein


----------



## hans7 (28. Oktober 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nach dem Wechsel von einem CTS zum anderen (immer) entlüften?? 😳
> Nee, oder?! 😕



Ich bezog mich auf die Mengen. Musst natürlich nicht jedesmal entlüften. Aber es gibt glaub keine Mengenangabe.

Hier für die Dämpfung das Video:
Da sind beim Zusammenbau auch die mengen für das Schmieröl genannt.


----------



## burn23 (28. Oktober 2020)

Frage in die Runde:
Kann man die Selva C auf z.b. 140/150mm traveln oder ist man auf die 160mm festgenagelt?


----------



## nobss (28. Oktober 2020)

burn23 schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde:
> Kann man die Selva C auf z.b. 140/150mm traveln oder ist man auf die 160mm festgenagelt?



Damit kann man de Federweg anpassen, sind bei der Selva S im Aftermarkt dabei.
Eventuell hat ja einer hier aus dem Forum welche über  
Oh, ob das bei der Coil Version auch geht   wohl nicht wegen der Feder





						Formula Travel Adjust Spacer (2 x 20mm + 2 x 10mm) für 33 / 35 / Selva S - SB40041-00
					

Formula Travel Adjust Spacer (2 x 20mm + 2 x 10mm) für 33/35/Selva S Federgabeln - SB40041-00




					www.bike24.de


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Oktober 2020)

nobss schrieb:


> Oh, ob das bei der Coil Version auch geht   wohl nicht wegen der Feder


Geht nicht. 

Manual zur Selva C gibt es (noch) nicht. Da es sich auf der rechten Seite nicht von einer normalen unterscheidet, ist es wohl auch nicht notwendig. Ich habe ein Video gemacht, wo ich etwas zu den Ölmengen sage. Welcher Zeitmarker das ist, weiß ich nicht mehr. Ist ein wenig lang geworden.


----------



## Orakel (2. November 2020)

Wo lasst ihr (oder habt ihr) eure Formula Gabel Servicen lassen?
Bin am überlegen ob ich meine Selva zu LemonShox schicken soll.
Meine BikeYoke Revive war im Zuge des USP Programms dort und es hat alles 1a Funktioniert.
Daher die Überlegung zu LemonShox.


----------



## hans7 (2. November 2020)

Orakel schrieb:


> Wo lasst ihr (oder habt ihr) eure Formula Gabel Servicen lassen?
> Bin am überlegen ob ich meine Selva zu LemonShox schicken soll.
> Meine BikeYoke Revive war im Zuge des USP Programms dort und es hat alles 1a Funktioniert.
> Daher die Überlegung zu LemonShox.



Wenn ich Federelemente servicen lassen würde dann evtl. beim Klausmann. Hänge mich dran bei der Frage. Aktuell Service ich das alles selbst, aber irgendwann bräuchte es evtl. Mal einen Buchsenwechsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (2. November 2020)

Ich kann den Dominik von DZ Suspension sehr empfehlen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. November 2020)

Bei Cosmic Sports, wenn denn ein Buchsenwechsel anstehen würde. Ansonsten kann man das bei der Selva durch die Onlinevideos ganz einfach selbst machen.


----------



## crisotop (3. November 2020)

Kurze Werbeeinschaltung: Ich hätte ein blaues CTS (Standard Medium) abzugeben


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. November 2020)

crisotop schrieb:


> Kurze Werbeeinschaltung: Ich hätte ein blaues CTS (Standard Medium) abzugeben


Das so am wenigsten Gebrauchte, weil es jeder Gabel bisher beilag bzw. bei den ersten verbaut war.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. November 2020)

Gibt es hier jemanden, der eine Rückmeldung zum silbernen CTS geben kann?


----------



## toxictwin (10. November 2020)

MK83 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Ich fahre die Selva nun seit etwas über einem Jahr und über 2000 km, eingefahren sollte sie also sein. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich sie auch von der S auf die R umgebaut, da sie mir im Stillstand bei 45 psi schon ca. 20 mm einsackte.
> Dennoch bin ich mit der Performance bei Wurzel- bzw. Steinfeldern noch nicht wirklich zufrieden. Die einzelnen Schläge gehen gefühlt direkt auf die Handgelenke.
> ...


Falls es noch von Interesse für dich ist. Ich habe die Selva S meiner Freundin auf Coil umgebaut.
Die liegt vom Gewicht so in etwa bei dir. Hatte mit der Selva S auch das Problem, das bei 45 PSI die schon nicht mehr ganz ausgefedert ist und der Rebound dann ganz offen schon noch etwas zu langsam war.
Nach dem Umbau auf Coil mit der Weichen Feder hat sie ca 25% SAG, spricht mega geil an und die Zugstufe funktioniert auch wieder. Jetzt kann sie ca 5 Clicks zu (von offen) fahren.
-> Perfekt! Schon lange keine so geile Gabel mehr in der Hand gehabt.
Übrigens gibt es auch eine "Low progression air spring".
Das steht im SELVA-Expert_Setting_ENG.pdf auf der letzten Seite. 
--------
If even the lowest progression of the air spring was still high for your driving style, there are some adjustment kit, "Low progression air spring" , that allow you to go below the minimum standard.
---------
Hab aber dann doch lieber auf die Coil umgebaut. Umbausatz gibt es bei Probikeshop.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK83 (10. November 2020)

Hi!

Danke für deinen Input!
Die erwähnte Low progression Einheit nutzt "nur" etwas bei der Selva S. Ich habe deshalb bereits auf die Selva R umgebaut. Das Problem, dass die Gabel unbelastet bereits 2 cm einsackt wurde damit auch behoben.
Bei meiner letzten Fahrt versuchte ich den Tipp mit dem höheren Druck umzusetzen. Die 70 psi waren für mich viel zu viel Druck. Bei 60 psi war es schon besser aber in Kombination mit dem orangen CTS war es für mich zu viel Dämpfung.
Momentan ist meine Kartusche bei Symion um die Zugstufe etwas zu beschleunigen. Falls das für mich allerdings auch nicht gut genug funktioniert werde ich mir aber das mit dem Umbau auf die Stahlfeder nochmal überlegen. Dann hätte ich auch alle 3 Selva-Varianten durchgetestet .


----------



## Halorider (11. November 2020)

bin am Samstag die fanes mit dem selva c 29 gefahren,
sage einfach nur geil,muss noch bisschen feilen aber es hat gleich gepasst,bin mit den goldene cts gefahren,stand immer hoch im federweg auch an steile bergab passagen,keine schmerzenden hände usw.
werde am we der blaue cts probieren,
nur die feder ist etwas zu hören


----------



## bbkp (15. November 2020)

hier stand quatsch. hab meine gabel falsch beschriftet.


----------



## Halorider (20. November 2020)

habe 3 CTS + das Tool zu verkaufen,
BLAU,ORANGE,ROT,je 42€ + versand
CTS Tool 45€ + versand
2x  dämpfungsöl einer zu 99% voll und einer ist neu versiegelt,beide zusammen 28€ + versand
1x schmieröl neu,15€+ versand
1x aufkleber bogen Formula Selva 12€ + versand,


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. November 2020)

Klingt nach Totalauflösung nach Totalausfall Selva C. 🤔


----------



## Nforcer (21. November 2020)

Was mich hier wundert, kaum einer bemängelt den langsamen Rebound der Selva.
Wenn es warm (>25°C) ist dann lässt die Gabel sich komplett offen ganz ok fahren. Wird es aber kälter, wird der Rebound echt zäh und langsam und mindert somit maßgeblich die Performance der Gabel.

Nun gibt es ja bereits eine "schnelle" Rebound Kartusche. Aber nochmal 200€ dafür zu bezahlen sehe ich nicht ein.
Noch dünneres Öl würde ja auch die Druckstufendämpfung beeinflussen.

Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit die Gabel schneller zu bekommen?


----------



## COLKURTZ (21. November 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Klingt nach Totalauflösung nach Totalausfall Selva C. 🤔


Ich vermute den Verkauf der Fanes


----------



## Halorider (21. November 2020)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Ich vermute den Verkauf der Fanes


Genau


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. November 2020)

Man kauft sich eine neue Gabel um kurz darauf das ganze Bike zu verkaufen?? 🥸


----------



## hans7 (21. November 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Man kauft sich eine neue Gabel um kurz darauf das ganze Bike zu verkaufen?? 🥸


Soll es geben. Hab auch einen Kumpel, der tauscht gerne mal seine nicht gerade billigen Bikes ziemlich schnell. Weil er merkt dass es ihm doch nicht so taugt. 

Jedem frei gestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK83 (21. November 2020)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Was mich hier wundert, kaum einer bemängelt den langsamen Rebound der Selva.
> Wenn es warm (>25°C) ist dann lässt die Gabel sich komplett offen ganz ok fahren. Wird es aber kälter, wird der Rebound echt zäh und langsam und mindert somit maßgeblich die Performance der Gabel.
> 
> Nun gibt es ja bereits eine "schnelle" Rebound Kartusche. Aber nochmal 200€ dafür zu bezahlen sehe ich nicht ein.
> ...


Hi!
Die - für mich - zu langsame Zugstufe habe ich in meinen Beiträgen auch schon kritisiert. @Symion hat mir letztens angeboten diese zu tunen. Heute habe ich die Kartusche wieder bekommen und bereits eingebaut. Ich muss sagen er hat eine richtige Punktlandung hingebracht. Ich bin nun ziemlich genau in der Mitte des Verstellbereichs. Damit sollte ich für jegliches Wetter genug Spielraum haben.
Genaueres kann ich sagen wenn ich heute oder morgen eine Runde fahren gehe.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. November 2020)

Was hat das gekostet? 🤔


----------



## Halorider (21. November 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Man kauft sich eine neue Gabel um kurz darauf das ganze Bike zu verkaufen?? 🥸


Du musst nicht alles verstehen,


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. November 2020)

Halorider schrieb:


> Du musst nicht alles verstehen,


Wenn man auf die Kacke haut von wegen tolle Gabel und ne Woche später wird verkauft...dann darf derjenige sich auch nicht wundern, dass das komisch rüber kommt...


----------



## Halorider (21. November 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn man auf die Kacke haut von wegen tolle Gabel und ne Woche später wird verkauft...dann darf derjenige sich auch nicht wundern, dass das komisch rüber kommt...


bist der beschde


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. November 2020)

Es wäre wirklich mal an der Zeit, dass die Hersteller ihre Gabeln wintertauglich machen. Bei Formula kann man wenigstens das CTS Ventil anpassen. Aber was es noch braucht: Dünnere Öle und Fette.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. November 2020)

Mein Verständnis ist soweit =
gold/orange...wärmere Jahreszeit
silber/blau...kältere Jahreszeit
🤔


----------



## Nforcer (23. November 2020)

So habe nun mal die zwei großen Shims aus dem Rebound Shimstack entfernt. Funktioniert schonmal deutlich besser, könnte aber noch schneller sein.
Wenn man tief im FW ist kommt sie recht schnell raus. Wenn man am Anfang des FW ist, ist sie noch etwas langsam.
Ich denke da wird man wohl etwas an der Reboundnadel oder der Portgröße machen müssen. Aber erstmal taugt mir das so.

Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen.








Gruß Matthias


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. November 2020)

Sind die ersten drei Shims gleich? Und du hast zwei davon entfernt? Ich glaube, dass das vierte Shim eine große Rolle spielt. Da wär' eines mit geringerer Dicke bzw. Durchmesser hilfreich. 
Die Ports sehen schon klein aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toxictwin (23. November 2020)

@Nforcer Vielen Dank für die Info. 
Zeigt das Bild mit den Shims den originalen Aufbau oder den wenn die 2 Shims entfernt sind?
Hast du evtl die Masse der Shims notiert, würde mich interessieren.

Das mit dem langsamen Rebound am Anfang des FW kann aber auch an der Luftfedereinheit liegen. Bei meiner Freundin war es so, die ist nur 45PSI in der Selva S gefahren. Die Luftfedereinheit hat ja als Negativfeder eine Spiralfeder und für so kleine Luftdrücke (leichte Fahrer) ist die dann zu stark. Bei 45PSI federte die Gabel nicht mehr komplett aus. Falls du in einem ähnlichen Luftdruckbereich bist, dann hat die Luftfeder halt einfach am Anfang keine Kraft und die Gabel mit Speed auszufedern.
Bin mir dann nicht sicher, ob es da noch hilft den lowspeed Rebound weiter auf zu machen?

Nur als Hinweis.
Bei Selva S meiner Freundin habe ich auf Coil mit der weichen Feder umgebaut und der Rebound geht jetzt top. Vorher mit Rebound ganz offen zu langsam. Jetzt fährt sie mit 6 Klicks von offen und es passt super.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Xyz79 (23. November 2020)

Rahmenwechsel steht an. 
Da brauchte die Selva R ein neues Gewand und ne neue CSU.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. November 2020)

Na nu! Neue Farben verfügbar?


----------



## Xyz79 (23. November 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Na nu! Neue Farben verfügbar?


Beim Lackierer um die Ecke waren alle Farben verfügbar.


----------



## Zero the Hero (23. November 2020)

Danke für die Bilder der Zugstufe. Die Ports sehen in der Tat klein aus.

Ich fahre eine Selva S und fand anfangs, dass die Gabel bei Highspeed so verhärtet, dass man das Gas rausnehmen musste. 

Geometron konnte mir dann weiterhelfen, ich zitiere hier:
"..We run our own piston and valving assembly that really frees up the high speed oil paths allowing you to fine tune compression via the CTS valves. We couldn’t get the fork composed at high speed over multiple square edges, it seemed to pack down and not recover quick enough - this led to a feeling of riding deep in the travel and general harshness / unresponsive..."

Es wird also ein geänderter Kolben und Shimstack verbaut die den Ölfluss erhöhen. Für die Heizerfraktion ein sehr sinnvolles Update, zumal der Umbau inkl. Versand nur ca. 60 Pfund kostet.

Achtung : Ich bin der Meinung dieses Update/Tuning ist mittlerweile mit der schnelleren Zugstufenoption bei Formula in Serie gegangen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. November 2020)

Und was auch hilft: Eine härtere Feder fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elipirelli (23. November 2020)

Zero the Hero schrieb:


> Achtung : Ich bin der Meinung dieses Update/Tuning ist mittlerweile mit der schnelleren Zugstufenoption bei Formula in Serie gegangen.


Kann es sein, dass Formula mit Überarbeitung der Selva für 2019 (längere Negativfeder, leicht angepasste Bedienrädchen) auch die Zugstufe verbessert hat?
Bei meinem 2019er Modell ist die Zugstufe jedenfalls deutlich zu schnell, wenn ich sie ganz aufdrehe. Und ich fahre die Zugstufe an der Gabel eigentlich gerne recht schnell.

Vllt schaue ich bei Gelegenheit mal rein in die Dämpfung, allerdings hat die Gabel gerade einen großen Service bekommen und ich will sie nicht gleich wieder auseinander reißen.


----------



## Nforcer (24. November 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Sind die ersten drei Shims gleich? Und du hast zwei davon entfernt? Ich glaube, dass das vierte Shim eine große Rolle spielt. Da wär' eines mit geringerer Dicke bzw. Durchmesser hilfreich.
> Die Ports sehen schon klein aus.


Ja die ersten drei Shims sind gleich. Zwei davon habe ich entfernt. 
Du meinst den 2. größten Shim? 

Nunja bei tiefen Eintauchbewegungen ist die Zugstufe ja ok schnell. Daher habe ich nur die ersten großen entfernt.


toxictwin schrieb:


> @Nforcer Vielen Dank für die Info.
> Zeigt das Bild mit den Shims den originalen Aufbau oder den wenn die 2 Shims entfernt sind?
> Hast du evtl die Masse der Shims notiert, würde mich interessieren.
> 
> ...


Das Bild zeigt den original Aufbau. Ist dann wohl noch die Selva mit dem langsamen Rebound gewesen.

Leider habe ich die Maße nicht notiert.
Ich fahre die Selva mit etwa 75 PSI. Daran sollte es also nicht liegen. Ich hatte auch schon das 2Air Kit verbaut. Damit war die Selva noch langsamer.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (24. November 2020)

Zum Thema langsamer Rebound der "alten" Selva Kartusche vor allem auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen habe ich etwas recherchiert.
Formula nutzt ja scheinbar OJ Racing 01 Dämpferöl. Das hat bei *15,0 [email protected]* und einen VI von nur 106.
Quelle:





						Properties of Suspension Fluids (Fork Oil & Shock Fluid)
					

Properties of Suspension Fluids for Off Road Motorcycles



					www.gasgasrider.org
				











						Formula Thirty Three fork
					

Anybody running the Formula Thirty Three fork on their bike? I am interested in any real world feedback, as they seem relatively light and with good air spring and damping (at least that is what their marketing blurb). The only review I was able to find is on bikerumor.com, but I would love to...




					forums.mtbr.com
				



Ein dünneres Öl mit höherem VI sollte für schnelleren Rebound sorgen und bei niedrigeren Temperaturen besser funktionieren. RSP Damp Champ 2.5wt hätte *13,6 [email protected]* bei VI von 464 also höherer Temperaturbeständigkeit.



das deckt sich auch mit dem Thread unter





						OJ01 racing Fluid /Sae5) vergleichbar mit?
					

Hi zusammen  Ich bin gerade dabei meine formula 35 zu traveln. dabei benötige ich dann beim zusammenbauen das ballistol öl und laut formula das OJ racing öl. Dies ist nicht gerade überall verfügbar, deshalb wollte ich wissen ob hier jemadn weiß, was ich anstelle de OJ01 nehmen kann. bin mit der...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Ich denke ich werde das mal testen.


----------



## toxictwin (24. November 2020)

Super Tip. Wenn der erste Service fällig ist, werde ich auch das rsp Damp Champ versuchen.


----------



## Symion (24. November 2020)

rsp damp champ = fuchs silkolene in teuer ^^


----------



## Inigo Montoya (24. November 2020)

stimmt, RSP Damp Champ entspricht dem Silkolene Pro RSF. da passen sogar die farben 
Quellen:


			http://mahonkin.com/~milktree/motorcycles/oil-weight-script/oil-weight.pl
		

und


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. November 2020)

Symion schrieb:


> rsp damp champ = fuchs silkolene in teuer ^^




Bei uns immer eine Frage der Verfügbarkeit. Man muss ja froh sein, überhaupt irgend etwas zu bekommen.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (1. Dezember 2020)

Damp Champ 2,5wt lieferung ist am Freitag noch angekommen. am samstag bin ich das thema dann angegangen. ausbau und neu befüllen der kartusche ging problemlos (Selva cartridge bleed procedure) man braucht rund 40-50ml öl und etwas geduld beim entlüften. abstreifer habe ich beim zusammenbau testhalber mit anderem fett (auch rsp) geschmiert und die schaumringe schön in öl gebadet.

sonntag konnte ich bei rund 4 grad testen und zwar wieder auf dem trail auf dem ich bis jetzt versucht habe mein setup zu finden. bei aktuell wohl so 85kg inklusive hatte ich die gabel wie folgt abgestimmt:

Formula Selva S 29", 160mm
zwei Neopos
goldener CTS
75psi
offene druckstufe
offene zugstufe
das ansprechverhalten beim parkplatztest wahr schonmal vielversprechend, die zugstufe etwas schneller als mit dem standard öl. bei der ersten abfahrt hat sich dann gezeigt, dass sich das setup auch am trail gut anfühlt. auch bei zügiger fahrweise bügelt die gabel gut ohne zu versacken. federweg habe ich vollständig genutzt, was aufgrund des leichteren öls zu erwarten war. auch hatte die relativ niedrige temperatur scheinbar keinen negativen einfluss auf die gabel. bei der zweiten abfahrt habe ich dann die druckstufendämpfung mehr aus neugier zwei clicks rein gedreht. hat sich straffer aber auch noch gut angefühlt. eine dritte abfahrt ging sich dann nicht mehr aus.

zusammengefasst:

das leichtere öl führt zu einer schnelleren zugstufe. da sie aber vollständig geöffnet immer noch nicht "zu schnell" war würde es wohl sinn machen die Kartusche mit dem schnelleren Rebound (SB40227-00) oder tuning zu testen. bei höherem druck dürfte die zugstufe weniger ein problem sein.
das leichte öl führt natürlich zu geringerer druckstufendämpfung. wäre interessant das orangene CTS zu testen.
die niedrige temperatur (~4grad) hatte keinen negativen einfluss auf die gabel. wird interessant zu sehen ob sie bei höheren temperaturen dann nicht unterdämpft ist.


----------



## wherewedroppin (4. Dezember 2020)

Die Kartusche gibt es momentan bei Nubuk Bikes im Angebot (196€ anstatt 265€). Die Frage ist nur, ob das wirklich ein Angebot ist, ich kenne den wirklichen Preis nicht.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (4. Dezember 2020)

wherewedroppin schrieb:


> Die Kartusche gibt es momentan bei Nubuk Bikes im Angebot (196€ anstatt 265€). Die Frage ist nur, ob das wirklich ein Angebot ist, ich kenne den wirklichen Preis nicht.


Stimmt, dort hatte ich sie auch zu kaufen gesehen.
So gäbe es zumindest vier Optionen:

Alte Kartusche mit leichtem Öl weiterfahren
Neue Kartusche "Faster Rebound" SB40227-00 bei Nubuk kaufen
Alte Kartusche von @Symion tunen lassen
Alte Kartusche von Mojo tunen lassen (neuer Dämpferkolben)
Wäre das nicht mein Hobby würde ich wohl mit dem leichten Öl weiterfahren und gut. Aber der Pedant in mir hat sich durchgesetzt, also habe ich Mojo angeschrieben. Wollte eigentlich nur die Kartusche dort machen lassen aber ich werde die ganze Gabel hinschicken. Vielleicht fällt Ihnen noch was auf.

Hier noch zwei Bilder vom Umbau:


 


Auf meiner Kartusche steht SB90268-53. Vielleicht hilft das wem weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Dezember 2020)

Gerade eine Mail von BC bekommen. Die Super Firm Feder soll erst ende Febr. kommen dabei wurde mir bei Formula gesagt, dass sie sie lagernd haben.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. Dezember 2020)

Abnehmen geht schneller.


----------



## Osti (5. Dezember 2020)

ich dachte die Öhlins-Federn passen? 

Weiß jemand die Federhärte der Medium-Feder in der Selva aus dem Stehgreif?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Dezember 2020)

Soft 8 N/mm
Medium 9 N/mm
Firm 10 N/mm


----------



## Deleted 200775 (5. Dezember 2020)

Serwas
Bin auf der Suche nach einer Selva Coil 29 mit 46 Offset und 20mm Achse, finde leider nur einen Shop der sie gelistet hat aber dort ist sie nicht lieferbar! Weiß irgendwer obs die Gabel irgendwo gibt?
Vielen Dank


----------



## crisotop (6. Dezember 2020)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> Stimmt, dort hatte ich sie auch zu kaufen gesehen.
> So gäbe es zumindest vier Optionen:
> 
> Alte Kartusche mit leichtem Öl weiterfahren
> ...



zu mir hat Mojo gesagt die haben keine Kolben mehr, weil Formula ab 2020 „ihre“ einbaut 🤔. Bin jedenfalls gespannt


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Dezember 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Abnehmen geht schneller.


Nicht bis zum 18.12. Ist jetzt neuer Termin.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (8. Dezember 2020)

Eesha schrieb:


> Serwas
> Bin auf der Suche nach einer Selva Coil 29 mit 46 Offset und 20mm Achse, finde leider nur einen Shop der sie gelistet hat aber dort ist sie nicht lieferbar! Weiß irgendwer obs die Gabel irgendwo gibt?
> Vielen Dank


Ich hätte ein ungefahrenes 20mm Boost Selva Casting inkl. Achse übrig. Wenn du Interesse hast schick mir eine PM.


----------



## Halorider (9. Dezember 2020)

Eesha schrieb:


> Serwas
> Bin auf der Suche nach einer Selva Coil 29 mit 46 Offset und 20mm Achse, finde leider nur einen Shop der sie gelistet hat aber dort ist sie nicht lieferbar! Weiß irgendwer obs die Gabel irgendwo gibt?
> Vielen Dank











						Formula Selva C 160mm 27,5+/29 Black
					

La bellezza della molla sta tutta nelle sensazioni, è un fatto di carattere. Una forcella con molla meccanica ha un comportamento che non è né migliore, né peggiore rispetto a quello di una forcella ad aria, è semplicemente diverso. Lo stacco iniziale di una forcella a molla è inconfondibile, la...




					www.alessibici.com
				





sehr zuverlässig habe selber dort bestellt gehabt,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Dezember 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Gerade eine Mail von BC bekommen. Die Super Firm Feder soll erst ende Febr. kommen dabei wurde mir bei Formula gesagt, dass sie sie lagernd haben.


Was nicht an BC liegt. Wollte ich noch mal gesagt haben. Corona und Italien.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Dezember 2020)

Meine Selva C funktioniert bei den arktischen Temperaturen, die wir derzeit haben, jedenfalls einigermaßen gut. Ich finde nach wie vor, dass das an der Stahlfeder liegt. Da ist keine Dichtung da, die quasi an der Standrohr Innenseite anfriert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Dezember 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Meine Selva C funktioniert bei den arktischen Temperaturen, die wir derzeit haben, jedenfalls einigermaßen gut. Ich finde nach wie vor, dass das an der Stahlfeder liegt. Da ist keine Dichtung da, die quasi an der Standrohr Innenseite anfriert.


Ich bin seit über einem Monat nicht gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Dezember 2020)

Das ist hart. Ich hatte heuer im Hochsommer so ein Loch. Übel.


----------



## Orakel (14. Dezember 2020)

Selva zum Service zu LemonShox geschickt, nach 9 Werktagen war die Gabel wieder bei mir.
Service=Verschleißteile ersetzt, gereinigt, gefettet inkl. Funktionsprüfung (könnte man Detaillierter Aufführen)
Es wurden SKF Staubabstreifer verbaut.
Fahrergebniss steht noch aus, schei.... Wetter


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Dezember 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das ist hart. Ich hatte heuer im Hochsommer so ein Loch. Übel.


Naja... wer ein Haus hat, der muss viel machen, besonders vor dem Einzug. Die Kisten stehen immer noch rum aber eine am Tag ist jetzt genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Dezember 2020)

Was meinst du, was ich im Sommer gemacht habe?

Rohrbruch ...


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Dezember 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Was meinst du, was ich im Sommer gemacht habe?
> 
> Rohrbruch ...


Stand- oder Tauchrohr?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Dezember 2020)

Dachrinnenablaufrohr.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Dezember 2020)

Super Firm Feder liegt in der Packstation. In den nächsten drei Wochen wird die ausgiebig getestet. Bin schon gespannt. Durch die letzten Wochen im Stress, bin ich auch etwas schwerer geworden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Dezember 2020)

So. Super Firm Feder ist eingebaut. Was mich überrascht ist, dass sie jetzt schon mit komplett offenem Rebound das typische Fauchen hat. Vielleicht liegt es auch an den kälteren Temperaturen aber bisher hatte ich das noch nicht.

Im Anhang auch mal ein Foto, wie weit die 29er Selva C zu komprimieren geht. Das kam ja hier öfter auf.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Dezember 2020)

Haus und Baum geschmückt? 🤔
Sonst Fauchen von Frauchen. 🤭


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Dezember 2020)

Nägel mit Köpfen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Dezember 2020)

Kondom des Grauens. 🤔


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Dezember 2020)

Damit die Feder nicht klappert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Dezember 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Haus und Baum geschmückt? 🤔
> Sonst Fauchen von Frauchen. 🤭


Ja. Alles gemacht.


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Damit die Feder nicht klappert.


 Kann mir vorstellen, dass das nicht lange hält. Der Gummi wird hart. Dann fängt es an zu Stauchen. Aber kaputt geht nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Dezember 2020)

Mal sehen. Wenn's nicht funktioniert, muss halt etwas anderes her. Ein alter Rennradschlauch könnte halten.


----------



## hansemk (23. Dezember 2020)

Fast frohe Weihnachten zusammen! Ich will die Zeit nutzen und mir ein CTS Valve Werkzeug drehen/fräsen. Leider habe ich kein CTS Valve bei den Eltern daher die Frage:

Kann mir jemand Außen- und Innendurchmesser und Höhe der "Hülse", Durchmesser und Länge der vier Stifte und den Lochkreisdurchmesser der Stifte bzw. den Abstand von zwei gegenüberliegenden Stiften Außen-Außen messen?

Danke Euch im Voraus
Martin


----------



## Orakel (23. Dezember 2020)

Lochkreisdurchmesser Mitte/Mitte 9,50, Stifte 1,2.
Den Rest kannst am CTS Valve  abmessen, hab ich so gemacht.
Mein selbst gedrehtes kannst in meinen Fotos anschauen.


----------



## hansemk (23. Dezember 2020)

Merci! Habe das CTS zuhause und wir sind bei den Eltern, daher kann ich nicht nachmessen.
Edit: SW10 statt M10
Aber ausgehend vom SW10 Sechskant kann ich den Rest auch abschätzen.


----------



## Orakel (23. Dezember 2020)

SW10 langt nicht, brauchst mind. SW13


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Dezember 2020)

Bin gestern das erste Mal eine lange Runde mit der Super Firm Feder gefahren. So richtig merkt man den Unterschied nicht aber bei besagtem Drop, wo ich die zu weiche Firm Feder festgestellt habe, gab mir die Super Firm noch etwas Freiraum. Passt also. Ich frage mich nur was bei Fahrern passiert, die etwas schwerer sind als ich. Da ist Luft dann wohl die bessere Alternative.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Dezember 2020)

Heute erste Fahrt bei -5°C. Da funktioniert die Selva nur mehr rudimentär (LSR in Sommer Einstellung). Bis 0°C bleibt das Öl funktionsfähig. Drunter scheinbar nicht mehr. Gilt aber auch für mich. Trails bei diesen Temperaturen machen nicht mehr viel Spaß.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Januar 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Heute erste Fahrt bei -5°C. Da funktioniert die Selva nur mehr rudimentär (LSR in Sommer Einstellung). Bis 0°C bleibt das Öl funktionsfähig. Drunter scheinbar nicht mehr. Gilt aber auch für mich. Trails bei diesen Temperaturen machen nicht mehr viel Spaß.


Kann ich seit heute bestätigen. Das fuhr sich heute wie ein Sack Nüsse. Die Compression beim blauen Ventil war komplett offen und der Rebound auch. Die Gabel kam nur sehr langsam wieder hoch (und das mit der Super Firm Feder) und federte auch super schlecht ein.
Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass heute nicht viel mit Speed war. Schnee lag teilweise 40cm tief. Da ist nicht viel mit Speed und das braucht die Selva C mit der Super Firm Feder. Der Hover blieb davon gänzlich unbeeindruckt!

Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass heute nicht viel mit Speed war. Schnee lag teilweise 40cm tief. Da ist nicht viel mit Speed und das braucht die Selva C mit der Super Firm Feder. Der Hover blieb davon gänzlich unbeeindruckt!


----------



## Halorider (7. Januar 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Kann ich seit heute bestätigen. Das fuhr sich heute wie ein Sack Nüsse. Die Compression beim blauen Ventil war komplett offen und der Rebound auch. Die Gabel kam nur sehr langsam wieder hoch (und das mit der Super Firm Feder) und federte auch super schlecht ein.
> Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass heute nicht viel mit Speed war. Schnee lag teilweise 40cm tief. Da ist nicht viel mit Speed und das braucht die Selva C mit der Super Firm Feder. Der Hover blieb davon gänzlich unbeeindruckt!
> 
> Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass heute nicht viel mit Speed war. Schnee lag teilweise 40cm tief. Da ist nicht viel mit Speed und das braucht die Selva C mit der Super Firm Feder. Der Hover blieb davon gänzlich unbeeindruckt!
> ...


Superfirm ist wahrscheinlich zu hart für dieses jahreszeit,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Januar 2021)

Halorider schrieb:


> Superfirm ist wahrscheinlich zu hart für dieses jahreszeit,


Kann schon sein. Hab ja noch die Firm daliegen. Was aber dagegen spricht, ist der Rebound. Der wird ja mit der Firm noch langsamer. 

Ich bin aber auch der Ansicht, dass die Selva einen eher langsamen Rebound hat.


----------



## Halorider (7. Januar 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Kann schon sein. Hab ja noch die Firm daliegen. Was aber dagegen spricht, ist der Rebound. Der wird ja mit der Firm noch langsamer.
> 
> Ich bin aber auch der Ansicht, dass die Selva einen eher langsamen Rebound hat.würde einen andere cts helfen?


mir hatt der italienische händler gesagt,das mann das rebound ändern kann,da muss aber die selva eingeschickt werden,


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Januar 2021)

Halorider schrieb:


> mir hatt der italienische händler gesagt,das mann das rebound ändern kann,da muss aber die selva eingeschickt werden,


Ich hatte bei Cosmic Sports eine Einheit für den schnelleren Rebound gesehen (leider geht das jetzt nicht mehr). Einschicken wäre mir neu. Das kann man, so man das Teil einzeln bestellt, auch selbst machen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Januar 2021)

Kann dir auch zb @Symion umbauen.


----------



## Nforcer (8. Januar 2021)

Und anderes Öl fahren. Das Originalöl verträgt andere Temperaturen wohl nicht so gut. Irgendwo gab es da auch einen Beitrag zu.

Habe bei mir Temperaturbeständigeres Öl genommen und zwei Shims im Rebound entfernt und schon funktioniert es auch bei 0° ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Nforcer (8. Januar 2021)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> Zum Thema langsamer Rebound der "alten" Selva Kartusche vor allem auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen habe ich etwas recherchiert.
> Formula nutzt ja scheinbar OJ Racing 01 Dämpferöl. Das hat bei *15,0 [email protected]* und einen VI von nur 106.
> Quelle:
> 
> ...



Diesen Beitrag meinte ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firefigther (15. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, verkaufe meine neue / noch nie gefahrene 
Formula SELVA “C“, 29“, 160mm, Black (matt), 15 x 110, 1 1/8“ - 1 1/5“ Gabelschaft & 46mm Offset Federgabel.
Folgende Info noch zur Gabel:

Formula Selva C „FIRM“ Coil Kit verbaut (*Artikelnummer:* SB40235-00)
Formula Selva C „SUPER FIRM“ Coil Kit liegt bei (*Artikelnummer:* SB40241-00)
Formula DH OIL Seal Kit SKF verbaut (*Artikelnummer:* SB40222-00)
Gabelschaftlänge ca. 20cm
OVP usw. alles vorhanden

Bei Interesse PN an mich!!!


----------



## Madomat (18. Januar 2021)

Gelöschter Beitrag


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Januar 2021)

Hat schon mal jemand eine 650B Selva auf 29" umgebaut? Wenn ich einfach das Casting austausche, dann sollte das bei 29" doch um 15 mm länger sein, dementsprechend müsste sich der Federweg um 15 mm verringern. Endanschlag gäbe es damit aber keinen mehr.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Januar 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand eine 650B Selva auf 29" umgebaut? Wenn ich einfach das Casting austausche, dann sollte das bei 29" doch um 15 mm länger sein, dementsprechend müsste sich der Federweg um 15 mm verringern. Endanschlag gäbe es damit aber keinen mehr.


Aber die EBH ist doch dann 15mm tiefer oder liege ich da da falsch?


----------



## hans7 (21. Februar 2021)

Hi,

hoffe mir kann jemand helfen: 
Gerade den kleinen Service inkl. Staubabstreifer erneuern gemacht:

Jetzt läuft die Gabel völlig rau, man hört es sogar. Was kann das denn jetzt sein? Stick slip von den neuen Staubabstreifern? Dreck ins Casting gekommen?  Bin gerade etwas planlos an was es liegen kann. 

Mir sind keine Fehler bewusst, die ich gemacht haben könnte: 15ml Öl in beide Seiten, die Stäbe mit den flachen Seiten nach unten eingebaut, beide Schrauben unten am Casting greifen, Neopos läuft auch einwandfrei, Öl ist auch in der Luftkammer.. etc.

By the way: ist es bei euch auch so, dass die Dämpferstange mehr raus steht als die der Luftkammer? Ich muss beim zusammenbei das Casting etwas nach unten drucken, damit ich die Schraube in die Luftseite richtig einschrauben kann.


----------



## trischi24 (22. Februar 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Jetzt läuft die Gabel völlig rau, man hört es sogar. Was kann das denn jetzt sein? Stick slip von den neuen Staubabstreifern? Dreck ins Casting gekommen?  Bin gerade etwas planlos an was es liegen kann.


Was heißt "rau" denn genau? Knarzt oder knirscht es? Hast du nur einen starken Slip-Stick Effekt?
Klappert es? Mit Druck, ohne Druck oder immer? Und in beide Richtungen gleich?
An was hast du dich denn gehalten? Irgendein Video-Turtorial, Handbuch, ... ?
Ich hatte nach den Services bisher keine solchen Probleme.

Je nachdem wie weit du die Luftfeder einschiebst steht die Dämpferseite durchaus unterschiedlich lange raus. Du könntest ja die Luftfeder theoretisch bis oben hin zum Ventil reinschieben....


Grüße


----------



## hans7 (22. Februar 2021)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Was heißt "rau" denn genau? Knarzt oder knirscht es? Hast du nur einen starken Slip-Stick Effekt?
> Klappert es? Mit Druck, ohne Druck oder immer? Und in beide Richtungen gleich?
> An was hast du dich denn gehalten? Irgendein Video-Turtorial, Handbuch, ... ?
> Ich hatte nach den Services bisher keine solchen Probleme.
> ...


Hi,

danke dir für deine Antwort.
Vorweg evtl. die Info, das ich recht viel Erfahrung mit Biketechnik habe und auch die Formula(s) habe ich seit mehreren Jahren in mehreren Bikes drin. Also ein kleiner Service ist Routinearbeit.

Hier mal die Antworten auf deine Fragen:

Es läuft einfach rau und man hört auch ein leichtes Schaben, Slick Stip Effekt eigentlich nicht bemerkbar
Die Gabel läuft sowohl mit Druck als auch ohne Druck rau, somit kann die Luftkammer schon mal rausgenommen werden. Nur beim Eintauchen, die Geschwindigkeit spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Das ist eben das Problem, ich habe bestimmt schon 10 kleine Services an den Gabeln hinter mir, als auch Federweg-traveln, nie Probleme gehabt. Deshalb steh ich gerade auf dem Schlauch bzw. auf der Gabel ;-)

Das einzige was ich jetzt mal gemacht hatte, war neue Staubabstreifer rein, ich denke evtl. hängt es damit zusammen. Mir ist heute Nacht auch noch gekommen, was es sein könnte: Beim Saubermachen des Castings, hatte ich wegen den Staubabstreifern oben innen alles penibel sauber und trocken gerieben. Ich denke das die oberen Buchsen trocken laufen.

Die Luftseite ist bei mir mit entsprechendem Druck befüllt und dennoch sind die Holme unterschiedlich lang, aber das habe ich bei allen Selvas (4), die Dämpferstangen sind immer länger als die Federstangen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Februar 2021)

Da hilft nur: Gabel wieder zerlegen und du Komponenten mal einzeln laufen lassen. Also Casting und Standrohre ohne Feder/Dämpfung usw usw.


----------



## hans7 (22. Februar 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Da hilft nur: Gabel wieder zerlegen und du Komponenten mal einzeln laufen lassen. Also Casting und Standrohre ohne Feder/Dämpfung usw usw.


das habe ich jetzt auch mal vor. Werde das Casting mal so weit runterziehen bis die obere Buchse "unter Öl" steht, evtl. ist es ja doch das. 

Ansonsten bleibt nix anderes übrig als nochmal komplett das Casting abzuziehen, wie du schon schreibst.
Evtl. ist ein Fusel vom Saubermachen irgendwo im Casting hängengeblieben.


----------



## Xyz79 (22. Februar 2021)

Mit dem rau laufen hatte ich auch schon mal nach nem Service. War nach ein paar mal durchfedern weg. Keine Ahnung woran es gelegen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (22. Februar 2021)

Also gerade das Casting nochmal abgezogen: War etwas verwundert, da kaum Öl raus kam.
Alles nochmal gecheckt, Dämpferkolben als auch Federkolben laufen leichtgängig. Bike stand währenddessen auf dem Kopf. Im Casting selbst sieht alles in Ordnung aus. 

Dann alles wieder zusammengebaut, Öl rein: Am Anfang smooth, dann nach ein paar Mal einfedern, wieder rau. Ich checks nicht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Februar 2021)

Verwendest du das richtige Öl?
Hast du Fett in den Staubabstreifern?


----------



## trischi24 (22. Februar 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Dann alles wieder zusammengebaut, Öl rein: Am Anfang smooth, dann nach ein paar Mal einfedern, wieder rau. Ich checks nicht.


Klingt ja so als wäre das Öl "verschwunden", oder verdrängt. 
Ist das Öl evtl in die Luftkammer geflossen wegen defekter Dichtung hier?


----------



## hans7 (22. Februar 2021)

ne komischerweise ist das Öl nicht in der Luftkammer. Sieht so aus als wäre es in den Standrohren gewesen, da ist dann noch etwas rausgeflossen, als ich das Rad normal stehend hatte. Der Rest hatte sich einfach komplett im Casting etc. verteilt denke ich. Die Luftkammer hält auch die Luft, da sollte alles dicht sein.

@Tyrolens : ja Fett und das Mineralöl für die Schmierung von Formula. Schaumstoffringe sind auch gut getränkt. 

Ich finde den Fehler nicht. Und so viel kann bei einem kleinen Service ja nicht schief gehen. Die Staubabstreifer sind auch bündig in der Gabel.


----------



## trischi24 (22. Februar 2021)

Also, kurze Zwischenbilanz:

Öl rein, Gabel zusammenbauen
-> Läuft gut.
Einige Male bewegen 
-> läuft rau.
Öl ist aber immer noch im Casting, augenscheinlich da wo es hin gehört.

Das kann ja dann nur bedeuten, dass das Öl von den Gleitflächen verdrängt wird. Hast du die Gabel irgendwann mal mit Bremsenreiniger gereinigt? Habe gehört dass manche Buchsen das nicht mögen. Ist aber kein fundiertes Wissen. 
Ist evtl das Öl selbst alt (falls es das gibt)?
Haben evtl die Buchsen Riefen auf der Oberfläche von einer früheren Verschmutzung?

Sehr spannend auf alle Fälle. Hoffe du findest das Problem!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Februar 2021)

Das Öl aus der Luftkammer ging verloren? Dann muss doch dort eine Dichtung defekt sein.


----------



## hans7 (22. Februar 2021)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Also, kurze Zwischenbilanz:
> 
> Öl rein, Gabel zusammenbauen
> -> Läuft gut.
> ...



Genau so in der Art läuft es:
Wenn ich das Öl reingeschüttet habe und die Gabel auf dem Kopf stehen einfeder scheint es erstmal alles wieder in "Butter". Stell ich das Rad dann normal hin, federe paar Mal ein, läuft es wieder rau.

Die Gabel wurde nur mit etwas Isopropanol gereinigt. So weit ich in das Casting reinschauen kann, ist dort alles in gutem Zustand, auch die Buchsen.

Öl ist max 2 Jahre alt, aber wie du schon fragst...... glaub nicht, das das ohne Benutzung und normal temperierter Lagerhaltung ohne Sonneneinstrahlung so altern kann.

@Tyrolens  nein das Öl als auch der Luftdruck in der Luftkammer bleiben konstant, da ist nichts undicht.


----------



## trischi24 (22. Februar 2021)

Und wenn du, nachdem die Gabel rau läuft das ganze wiederum auf den Kopf drehst? Bessert es sich das dann wieder, oder bleibts dann rau?


----------



## hans7 (22. Februar 2021)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Und wenn du, nachdem die Gabel rau läuft das ganze wiederum auf den Kopf drehst? Bessert es sich das dann wieder, oder bleibts dann rau?


bleibt rau.

Ich glaub ich fahre mal ne kurze Runde im Hof und schau wie es sich verhält.

Da glaubt man, man tut der Gabel was Gutes und dann gibt es ein Problem was vorher nicht da war hahah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trischi24 (22. Februar 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Da glaubt man, man tut der Gabel was Gutes und dann gibt es ein Problem was vorher nicht da war hahah


Und die Erkenntnis: Besser nach Ablaufen des 50h Serviceintervalls gleich ein neues Rad kaufen!


----------



## hans7 (22. Februar 2021)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Und die Erkenntnis: Besser nach Ablaufen des 50h Serviceintervalls gleich ein neues Rad kaufen!


oder don´t touch a running system


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Februar 2021)

Seh's positiv: Du lernst dadurch sehr viel über Technik.

Und davor hat die Gabel echt problemlos funktioniert?


----------



## hans7 (22. Februar 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Seh's positiv: Du lernst dadurch sehr viel über Technik.
> 
> Und davor hat die Gabel echt problemlos funktioniert?


yep, die Gabel stand jetzt 4 Monate im Keller. Davor lief sie einwandfrei


----------



## Inigo Montoya (22. Februar 2021)

Die abstreifer haben ja zwei spannfedern verbaut eine oben an der lippe und eine innen (zumindest ist es bei dern rock shox abstreifern so). Kann es sein, dass die innere spannfeder rausgerutscht ist? Oder ist sonst etwas an den neu eingepressten abstreifern nicht ok? Oder beim aushebeln der alten abstreifer im inneren des castings zerkratzt?


----------



## hans7 (22. Februar 2021)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> Die abstreifer haben ja zwei spannfedern verbaut eine oben an der lippe und eine innen (zumindest ist es bei dern rock shox abstreifern so). Kann es sein, dass die innere spannfeder rausgerutscht ist? Oder ist sonst etwas an den neu eingepressten abstreifern nicht ok? Oder beim aushebeln der alten abstreifer im inneren des castings zerkratzt?


nicht das ich wüßte. Hab evtl. auch gedacht, evtl. sind die Schaumstoffringe verrutscht, war aber alles da, wo es hingehört. Ich habe extra mit ner Taschenlampe noch das Innere des Castings ausgeleuchtet, aber bis auf etwas Fett und Öl habe ich nicht gesehen. 

Ich werde die nochmal komplett auseinander nehmen und alles nochmals anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Februar 2021)

Die Abstreifringe sind auch in der richtigen Position?
Welche Öllenge füllst du ein?


----------



## hans7 (22. Februar 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die Abstreifringe sind auch in der richtigen Position?
> Welche Öllenge füllst du ein?


ok? Wie meinst du Position, gibt es da vorne oder hinten? Oder meinst du ob sie richtig bis Anschlag eingepresst sind?

15ml jeweils rechts und links.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Februar 2021)

Ich meine ob die Abstreifer schief sitzen, also nicht gleichmäßig planar aufliegen. 
Die 15 ml sind meiner Erinnerung nach korrekt..


----------



## hans7 (22. Februar 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich meine ob die Abstreifer schief sitzen, also nicht gleichmäßig planar aufliegen.
> Die 15 ml sind meiner Erinnerung nach korrekt..


Die sitzen Plan, ich habe beim Einbau extra drauf geachtet, das der Kragen ringsum auf dem Casting aufliegt.

Ihr seht, theoretisch habe ich keinen Fehler gemacht, dennoch habe ich dieses Verhalten. Irgendwas muss ich falsch gemacht haben. 

Aber danke euch schon jetzt für eure rege Unterstützung.


----------



## hans7 (22. Februar 2021)

so jetzt liegt die Gabel wieder in fast zerlegtem Zustand da.


Staubabstreifer plan aufliegend: check
Teile im Casting: check
Bushings in Ordnung: check


Reibung kommt zw. Tauch- und Standrohre. Ich komm jetzt nicht weiter und werde sie einschicken müssen, Kaufdatum war März 2019, sollte evtl. noch durch die Garantie abgedeckt sein.

PS: Hätte ich die Gabel vorher mal gefahren, hätte ich wenigsten sagen können ob es schon länger so ist oder nicht, aber so kann das auch schon Ende letzten Jahres angefangen haben. Ich habs nicht mehr im Kopf, ob da schon was war.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Februar 2021)

Vielleicht ist eine Buchse verrutscht?


----------



## MK83 (22. Februar 2021)

Hast du versucht die Abstreifer nochmal zu entfernen um dann die Funktion nochmal zu prüfen? Vielleicht hat ja einer der Abstreifer selbst einen Defekt. Das sind schließlich die einzig neuen Teile dran, oder?


----------



## hans7 (22. Februar 2021)

MK83 schrieb:


> Hast du versucht die Abstreifer nochmal zu entfernen um dann die Funktion nochmal zu prüfen? Vielleicht hat ja einer der Abstreifer selbst einen Defekt. Das sind schließlich die einzig neuen Teile dran, oder?



Nein, die habe ich nicht getauscht. Der Widerstand bzw. das raue Laufen ist im unteren Drittel der Tauchbeine. An den Staubabstreifern gleiten die Standrohre gut durch


----------



## Osti (23. Februar 2021)

hat schon mal jemand das silberne und blaue CTS vergleichen können? 

habe die Selva Coil jetzt in einem Megatower eingebaut, womit man es doch ganz gut laufen lassen kann. An Drops und Sprüngen ist die Gabel wie Butter aber ich habe das Gefühl bei Wurzel-Geballer muss ich den Lenker doch sehr gut festhalten. Daher der Gedanke ans silberne CTS.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Februar 2021)

Wie viel wiegst du?
Hast du das goldene Ventil schon mal ausprobiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (23. Februar 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wie viel wiegst du?
> Hast du das goldene Ventil schon mal ausprobiert?


ich rechne fahrfertig mit allem pipapo 85kg, könnten mittlerweile auch etwas weniger sein. 

das goldene ist das Standard, oder? mit dem war ich nicht so glücklich, v.a. im ersten Bereich des Federwegs. Bei Drops und Sprüngen war das ganz gut. Blau fand ich letzte Saison eigentlich gut bzw es harmonierte mit dem Sentinel sehr gut zusammen. Allerdings kann man bzw ich mit dem Megatower recht unverblümt über Sachen drüber holzen, wo ich mit dem anderen Rad vorsichtiger oder umsichtiger wäre. Mir kam die Gabel da recht straff vor. Also nicht grundsätzlich verkehrt, aber doch so, dass ich die Gabel als begrenzendes Element empfunden habe.


----------



## hans7 (23. Februar 2021)

Ich melde mich nochmal mit meiner Formula. Ich schicke sie heute ein.
Nachdem ich jetzt noch eine Riefe im Standrohr gesehen habe, scheint irgendwas an den Buchsen defekt, oder irgendwas ist in die Gabel reingekommen. Ob jetzt beim Service oder schon vorher, kann ich im Nachhinein nicht genau sagen. Auf jeden Fall ärgerlich.


----------



## benny0605 (28. Februar 2021)

Hat jemand ein oranges CTS das er loswerden möchte?
Grüße


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Februar 2021)

Kannst du eines zum Tauschen anbieten?


----------



## benny0605 (28. Februar 2021)

Das typische blaue hätte ich übrig. Da wird wohl keiner dran Interesse haben.


----------



## hans7 (28. Februar 2021)

ich glaube ich hab zwei orangene, oder rot, das müsste ich nochmal nachschauen. Geht aber die nächsten Tage nicht.


----------



## benny0605 (28. Februar 2021)

Kein Stress. Eilt nicht. Wäre super wenn du Mal nachschauen könntest.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Februar 2021)

Habe ein oranges übrig. 30 Euro + Versand, bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Osti (1. März 2021)

Osti schrieb:


> ich rechne fahrfertig mit allem pipapo 85kg, könnten mittlerweile auch etwas weniger sein.
> 
> das goldene ist das Standard, oder? mit dem war ich nicht so glücklich, v.a. im ersten Bereich des Federwegs. Bei Drops und Sprüngen war das ganz gut. Blau fand ich letzte Saison eigentlich gut bzw es harmonierte mit dem Sentinel sehr gut zusammen. Allerdings kann man bzw ich mit dem Megatower recht unverblümt über Sachen drüber holzen, wo ich mit dem anderen Rad vorsichtiger oder umsichtiger wäre. Mir kam die Gabel da recht straff vor. Also nicht grundsätzlich verkehrt, aber doch so, dass ich die Gabel als begrenzendes Element empfunden habe.



hmm, ok - ich denke ich habe die Ursache gefunden. Die Intend Edge im anderen Rad ist deutlich bremssteifer und die federt auch fröhlich weiter wenn man hart auf der Bremse hängt. Habe bei der Selva auf Wurzelteppichen am WE wenn möglichst mal die Finger von der VR Bremse gelassen und dann saugt die das schon deutlich souveräner weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. März 2021)

Bremsen ist für jedes Fahrwerk Gift.


----------



## bbkp (1. März 2021)

Osti schrieb:


> hmm, ok - ich denke ich habe die Ursache gefunden. Die Intend Edge im anderen Rad ist deutlich bremssteifer und die federt auch fröhlich weiter wenn man hart auf der Bremse hängt. Habe bei der Selva auf Wurzelteppichen am WE wenn möglichst mal die Finger von der VR Bremse gelassen und dann saugt die das schon deutlich souveräner weg.


Hat das nicht mehr mit dem gesamten Fahrwerk zu tun als mit der Gabel allein? Vielleicht harmonieren  Dämpfer und gabelsettings bei dem einen Rad nicht so gut zueinander.


----------



## Osti (1. März 2021)

bbkp schrieb:


> Hat das nicht mehr mit dem gesamten Fahrwerk zu tun als mit der Gabel allein? Vielleicht harmonieren  Dämpfer und gabelsettings bei dem einen Rad nicht so gut zueinander.


ja, mit dem Dämpfer bin ich ich noch nicht 100% happy, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle


----------



## bbkp (1. März 2021)

Osti schrieb:


> ja, mit dem Dämpfer bin ich ich noch nicht 100% happy, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle


Ich glaube genau da irrst du dich ein bisschen. Das hängt schon zusammen. Zumindest ist das der Punkt den ich angesprochen habe.


----------



## Osti (1. März 2021)

bbkp schrieb:


> Ich glaube genau da irrst du dich ein bisschen. Das hängt schon zusammen. Zumindest ist das der Punkt den ich angesprochen habe.


ja, natürlich hängt das zusammen bzw sollte im Zusammenspiel ein ausgewogenes Fahrwerk ergeben. Da stimme ich dir schon voll zu. 

Für den Dämpfer ist schon ein Tuning gebucht und ich hatte ja auch schon geschrieben, dass es deutlich besser wird, wenn man auf nem Wurzelteppich die Finger von der VR Bremse lässt. Nichts desto trotz würde ich nicht ganz ausschliessen wollen, dass ich durch den Dämpfer etwas zu viel Druck auf dem VR habe... Rahmen und Dämpfer sind noch neu... da muss ich mich erst noch Kalibrieren. Im alten Rahmen war die SelvaC halt nen ziemlicher Nobrainer, da ging sie umso besser je schneller es wurde. Evt. habe ich da aber auch Ende der letzten Saison auch anders/besser aufm Rad gestanden als im Moment...


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. März 2021)

Ich würde ggf. meine Selva C 29'' 160mm Boost veräußern, wenn jemand Interesse hat. Sie hat im Herbst letzten Jahres eine neue CSU bekommen, da der Gabelschaft knackte. Bei Interesse PN. Habe alle Federn (bis auf Soft) hier liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (4. März 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich würde ggf. meine Selva C veräußern, wenn jemand Interesse hat. Sie hat im Herbst letzten Jahres eine neue CSU bekommen, da der Gabelschaft knackte. Bei Interesse PN. Habe alle Federn (bis auf Soft) hier liegen.


Ist 29" oder?


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. März 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Ist 29" oder?


Achso ja.


----------



## freetourer (4. März 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Achso ja.


Was letzte Preis?


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. März 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Was letzte Preis?


Keine Ahnung. Was kostet die denn jetzt so auf der Straße?


----------



## zymnokxx (4. März 2021)

Ich suche die Lila in 27.5 boost. Wenn sich jemand trennen mag bitte PN. 👍😃💜


----------



## Livanh (9. März 2021)

Hätte auch eine Selva C abzugeben. 160mm 29", schwarz. Gerade neue Buchsen verbaut, frisches Öl.

Weiche und mittlere Feder, dazu 3 CTS Dinger. Blau, Gold und glaube Orange. 

Gefahren seit Mai 2020. Keine Kratzer oder sonstwas, wer Interesse hat PN. Ansonsten kommt sie die Tage in den BikeMarkt.


----------



## freetourer (9. März 2021)

Livanh schrieb:


> Hätte auch eine Selva C abzugeben. 160mm 29", schwarz. Gerade neue Buchsen verbaut, frisches Öl.
> 
> Weiche und mittlere Feder, dazu 3 CTS Dinger. Blau, Gold und glaube Orange.
> 
> Gefahren seit Mai 2020. Keine Kratzer oder sonstwas, wer Interesse hat PN. Ansonsten kommt sie die Tage in den BikeMarkt.





freetourer schrieb:


> Was letzte Preis?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. März 2021)

Für dich wahrscheinlich EUR 807,--


----------



## Livanh (9. März 2021)

550 mit allem KrimsKrams dazu.

Verkaufsgrund ist der ganz dringende Wunsch nach einem komplettem EXT Fahrwerk. Bin mit der Gabel ansonsten zufrieden.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (9. März 2021)

Die 170mm 29" Selva gibt es ja jetzt auch schon. Ist Serie bei Ghost verbaut. Hat die schon wer im Handel gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (23. März 2021)

Unter anderem auch bzgl der probleme von @Osti @hans7 . 
Ich hab eine Formula 35 mit der ich sehr glücklich bin / war (altes Rad, 27,5 Zoll, kein boost). 
Im aktuellen 29er Rad fahre ich eine gebraucht gekaufte Selva, letztes Jahr dann auch umgebaut auf coil. Ich wurde nie richtig warm mit der Gabel, wusste aber über das Potential der Gabel bescheid. 
Auf dem Trail manchmal eine sehr gute Funktion, manchmal extrem hölzern.
Die Gabel verlor oft Öl an den Staubdichtungen, auch der Dichtungswechsel zusammen mit dem Coil Einbau hat nur Kurz Abhilfe geschaffen, mittlerweile sifft es wieder auf der Federseite. 
Dafür entweicht beim Service Luft aus dem Casting - mit nachfolgend wieder besserer Funktion.

Ich möchte die gabel nicht schlecht reden, denn wenn sie funktionieren sind die Formulas super Gabeln. Aber die Dichtungsqualität hat noch Potential (gilt genauso auch für andere Marken). Bei meiner Gabel bin ich mir sicher, dass diese Luft zieht und entsprechend der Innendruck die Dichtungen überlastet. Ab der Hälfte des Federwegs wird die Gabel spürbar härter. Eventuell sind auch die Toleranzen fritte.

Probiere mal eine andere Gabel in dem Rad und tausche bei Gelegenheit mal das Casting der Selva. Entlüftungsnippel wären auch eine Option.


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. März 2021)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> Die 170mm 29" Selva gibt es ja jetzt auch schon. Ist Serie bei Ghost verbaut. Hat die schon wer im Handel gesehen?


Ich hatte die bei starbike.com vorbestellt, aber storniert weil Formula keinen Liefertermin nennen konnte.
Schau mal in deren Shop bzw. maile die an, Preise sind gut.

Preis für die Selva R wäre bei mir 964 Euro gewesen.
Hab jetzt eine ERA für geringfügig mehr über meinen Rahmenhersteller im Bike.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (23. März 2021)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Ich möchte die gabel nicht schlecht reden, denn wenn sie funktionieren sind die Formulas super Gabeln. Aber die Dichtungsqualität hat noch Potential (gilt genauso auch für andere Marken). Bei meiner Gabel bin ich mir sicher, dass diese Luft zieht und entsprechend der Innendruck die Dichtungen überlastet. Ab der Hälfte des Federwegs wird die Gabel spürbar härter. Eventuell sind auch die Toleranzen fritte.


dein problem mit den abstreifern oder überdruck im casting habe ich nicht.
welches CTS ist bei dir verbaut? welches öl hast verwendet für die schmierung?


----------



## Inigo Montoya (23. März 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich hatte die bei starbike.com vorbestellt, aber storniert weil Formula keinen Liefertermin nennen konnte.
> Schau mal in deren Shop bzw. maile die an, Preise sind gut.
> 
> Preis für die Selva R wäre bei mir 964 Euro gewesen.
> Hab jetzt eine ERA für geringfügig mehr über meinen Rahmenhersteller im Bike.


Danke! bei dem preis hätte ich auch die era genommen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. März 2021)

Wenn die Dichtungen defekt sind, dann sollte sich kein Druck im Casting aufbauen, oder? Die Lippen dichten doch nach außen und weniger nach innen.


----------



## Muellbeutel (24. März 2021)

Moin!
CTS: Erst grün (wie bei der 35), dann gewechselt auf das mittlere special tune (orange). Öl ist formula original, jeweils Dämpfung und Schmierung.

Unter der Staubdichtung sitzt eine Öldichtung die nach unten / innen abdichtet (öl in der Gabel hält). Wenn die nicht gut aber noch etwas arbeitet, gelang mehr Luft beim einfedern in die Gabel rein als wieder raus. Bei starken Kompressionen drückt es eben auch etwas Luft / Öl mit raus. So in etwa. Die alten Zocchis hatten doppelte Dichtungen, also 2x nach außen und 2x nach innen. Das hielt immer dicht.

Fox, DVO und Manitou verbauen z.B. Entlüftungsnippel an den teuren Gabeln. 

Wenn die Dichtungen bei euch dicht halten, habe ich nichts gesagt. Ich probiere mal eine grüne Onyx aus


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. März 2021)

Hast du die neuen SKF Abstreifer ausprobiert?


----------



## trischi24 (24. März 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hast du die neuen SKF Abstreifer ausprobiert?


Im Gegensatz zu den originalen Formulas sind die der Wahnsinn! Große Empfehlung von einem der auch immer mit Undichtigkeiten gekämpft hat!
Ich geb aber zu, dass die Farbe sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig ist 
Grüße


----------



## Muellbeutel (24. März 2021)

SKF wären noch eine Option. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK83 (24. März 2021)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den originalen Formulas sind die der Wahnsinn! Große Empfehlung von einem der auch immer mit Undichtigkeiten gekämpft hat!
> Ich geb aber zu, dass die Farbe sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig ist
> Grüße


Zur Info: habe meine SKF im Februar erhalten und die sind nun schwarz. Hatte zuerst gedacht die falschen bekommen zu haben (aufgrund der Fotos hier) aber sie greifen sich ganz anders an. Bin schon gespannt auf den Unterschied.


----------



## trischi24 (24. März 2021)

MK83 schrieb:


> Zur Info: habe meine SKF im Februar erhalten und die sind nun schwarz. Hatte zuerst gedacht die falschen bekommen zu haben (aufgrund der Fotos hier) aber sie greifen sich ganz anders an. Bin schon gespannt auf den Unterschied.


Na super. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mich über die Info jetzt freuen oder ärgern soll.  😭 
Soll ich jetzt hoffen dass die aktuellen Staubabstreifer schnell verschleißen um dann schwarze einzubauen, oder intakte Abstreifer gegen hübschere tauschen? Oder die aktuelle Farbe ertragen?
Cheers


----------



## MK83 (24. März 2021)

Mach dir nichts draus, ich habe mir einen Satz der alten Abstreifer gekauft um dann eine Woche später zu lesen, dass es inzwischen auch die von SKF gibt.
Die alten werden wohl in der Lade vergammeln wenn die neuen wirklich so gut sind (hoffentlich).


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. März 2021)

War bei mir auch so aber ich werd die alten trotzdem noch montieren.


----------



## hans7 (24. März 2021)

Mist, ich hab an die 3 Abstreifersätze hier liegen, natürlich die alten von Formula, weil alle Gabeln einen Service nötig haben.

By the way: Ich hatte ja Probleme mit meiner Gabel: Die ist von Cosmic zurück, die Buchsen wurden neu kalibriert, mein Riefen ist leider durch Dreck selbstverschuldet. 
Würdet ihr einen länglichen Riefen mit SendIt reparieren, bzw. funktioniert das überhaupt? Da müssten ca. 15 cm ausgebessert werden, oder auf sich beruhen lassen und einfach weiter fahren.

Was macht ihr mit Riefen im Standrohr?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. März 2021)

Mach mal ein Photo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (24. März 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Photo.


Im Anhang. Denke kann man ganz gut erkennen


----------



## Muellbeutel (24. März 2021)

Bleibst du da mit dem Fingernagel hängen, beim drüber fingern?


----------



## hans7 (24. März 2021)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Bleibst du da mit dem Fingernagel hängen, beim drüber fingern?


Ja, ist schon eher eine Einkerbung


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. März 2021)

Reparieren halte ich für nicht machbar. 
Die Kerbe wird vielleicht immer ölen. Damit kann man eventuell leben.
Ich denke auch nicht, dass diese Kerbe durch den Längsverlauf die Buchsen angreift.
Ansonsten: CSU tauschen. Kostet nicht die Welt. 









						Formula Steerer, Crown, And Stanchion Kit (Black) Selva 27.5", 46Mm, Boost Plus/29" Fork | Nubuk Bikes
					

Formula Steerer, Crown, And Stanchion Kit (Black) Selva 27.5", 46Mm, Boost Plus/29" Fork bei Nubuk Bikes kaufen ★★★★★ ✓ Bike Leasing ✓ Finanzierung ✓ Profi-Beratung ✓ Riesige Auswahl




					www.nubuk-bikes.de


----------



## trischi24 (25. März 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Mist, ich hab an die 3 Abstreifersätze hier liegen, natürlich die alten von Formula, weil alle Gabeln einen Service nötig haben.
> 
> By the way: Ich hatte ja Probleme mit meiner Gabel: Die ist von Cosmic zurück, die Buchsen wurden neu kalibriert, mein Riefen ist leider durch Dreck selbstverschuldet.
> Würdet ihr einen länglichen Riefen mit SendIt reparieren, bzw. funktioniert das überhaupt? Da müssten ca. 15 cm ausgebessert werden, oder auf sich beruhen lassen und einfach weiter fahren.
> ...


Glaube ich könnte damit auf Dauer nicht leben. Würde mich bei jedem anschauen wieder aufs Neue ärgern. Wenns erst mal halbwegs dichthält würde ich die Reparatur halt in die nächste Schlechtwetter / Krankheitsphase legen. Oder falls vorhanden das 2. Rad rannehmen 
Zu den Reparaturkits kann ich zum Glück keine Erfahrungen beitragen.
Grüße


----------



## hans7 (25. März 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Reparieren halte ich für nicht machbar.
> Die Kerbe wird vielleicht immer ölen. Damit kann man eventuell leben.
> Ich denke auch nicht, dass diese Kerbe durch den Längsverlauf die Buchsen angreift.
> Ansonsten: CSU tauschen. Kostet nicht die Welt.
> ...



Genau den gleichen Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. 
Umbau sollte relativ einfach sein: Der Dämpfer ist ja nur oben verschraubt und lässt sich komplett rausnehmen. Die Federung ist auch nur die TopCap die verschraubt ist und unten der Sicherungsring. 
Das sollte alles sein, was man machen muss, oder? Federwegsänderung habe ich schonmal vorgenommen, das ist im Endeffekt in etwa der gleiche Arbeitsschritt.


----------



## Muellbeutel (25. März 2021)

Die meiste Arbeit mit der CSU besteht am Ende wohl in Kralle einschlagen und Schaft kürzen.  

Die Preise für Ersatzteile sind wirklich extrem fair. Da kann ich mir auch eine Tauchrohreinheit für meine Selva gönnen, inkl neuer Buchsen und Dichtungen für 120€. Top!


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. März 2021)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Die meiste Arbeit mit der CSU besteht am Ende wohl in Kralle einschlagen und Schaft kürzen.
> 
> Die Preise für Ersatzteile sind wirklich extrem fair. Da kann ich mir auch eine Tauchrohreinheit für meine Selva gönnen, inkl neuer Buchsen und Dichtungen für 120€. Top!


Naja... und das Buchsenspiel muss eingestellt werden.


----------



## hans7 (26. März 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Naja... und das Buchsenspiel muss eingestellt werden.


Und das geht wahrscheinlich nicht so ohne weiteres daheim, oder?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. März 2021)

Wäre mir neu, dass das die Buchsen kalibriert werden müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (26. März 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu, dass das die Buchsen kalibriert werden müssen.


Stand auf meinen Lieferschein als Cosmic Sport die CSU wegen knacken getauscht hatten.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. März 2021)

Interessant.


----------



## trischi24 (26. März 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Interessant.


Allerdings!
Gibt's nicht einen offiziellen Account von Formula oder @CosmicSports die dazu kurz was sagen könnten?
Das wäre sehr nett 😊
Grüße


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. März 2021)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Allerdings!
> Gibt's nicht einen offiziellen Account von Formula oder @CosmicSports die dazu kurz was sagen könnten?
> Das wäre sehr nett 😊
> Grüße


Ruf an. Geht schneller und die können dir dann auch sagen, was zu tun ist. Hier sind sie nur sehr wenig unterwegs.


----------



## trischi24 (26. März 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ruf an. Geht schneller und die können dir dann auch sagen, was zu tun ist. Hier sind sie nur sehr wenig unterwegs.


Ich hab aktuell nur intakte Gabeln aktuell. Mir drängt die Zeit also nicht. Aber die Info fände ich wissenswert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. März 2021)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Ich hab aktuell nur intakte Gabeln aktuell. Mir drängt die Zeit also nicht. Aber die Info fände ich wissenswert.


Der letzte Beitrag von ihnen war am 18.11.20.


----------



## hans7 (26. März 2021)

Da ich davon ja betroffen bin, hab ich gerade angerufen: Werkstatt erst ab 14 Uhr erreichbar.
Dann heute Nachmittag.


----------



## hans7 (26. März 2021)

Cosmic hat gemeint die Buchsen sind genormt und es bedarf bei einem Standrohrwechsel keinem Einstellen der Buchsen.


----------



## hans7 (31. März 2021)

Und jetzt noch ein Update: Habe den Riefen mit Sendhit versucht zu reparieren. So weit so gut, nur an einer Stelle nimmt es mir das Zeug nicht richtig an. Die scheint nicht tief genug zu sein, ist nur noch sehr oberflächlich.

Was meint ihr, das sollte doch dann kaum noch Probleme bereiten, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (31. März 2021)

Fahren bis kaputt. Auswechseln kann man immer noch.


----------



## hans7 (31. März 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Fahren bis kaputt. Auswechseln kann man immer noch.


naja das ist so eine Sache: Eine neues Standrohr kostet 250, wenn ich weiterfahre und die ganze Gabel damit schrotte, sind das 950 € für eine komplett Neue.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte diese leichte Riefe jetzt aber nichts mehr machen.

Aber vielleicht weiß jemand, warum das Sendhit in der kleinen Riefe nicht mehr richtig haftet und kann mir einen Tip geben. Vielleicht zu alt?


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. April 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> naja das ist so eine Sache: Eine neues Standrohr kostet 250, wenn ich weiterfahre und die ganze Gabel damit schrotte, sind das 950 € für eine komplett Neue.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte diese leichte Riefe jetzt aber nichts mehr machen.
> 
> Aber vielleicht weiß jemand, warum das Sendhit in der kleinen Riefe nicht mehr richtig haftet und kann mir einen Tip geben. Vielleicht zu alt?


Was willst du denn die Gabel schrotten? Da geht doch maximal der Staubabstreifer kaputt.


----------



## hans7 (1. April 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Was willst du denn die Gabel schrotten? Da geht doch maximal der Staubabstreifer kaputt.


Das bezog sich mehr auf "fahren bis Schrott".
Rein theoretisch könnten die Buchsen auch noch eine mitkriegen.

Aber jetzt nicht bei mir, dazu ist die Riefe nicht gravierend genug. Ist auch schon wieder in der Gabel und läuft


----------



## Osti (2. April 2021)

hat jemand evt ein silbernes CTS übrig?

war jetzt mal mit der Selva C in nem Trail Park wo man es auch mal laufen lassen kann und bei bis zu mittleren Geschwindigkeiten bin ich recht zufrieden, aber wenn es (für mich) richtig schnell wird und viele kleine Schläge bekommt, dann verhärtet die Gabel spürbar.  Dann heisst es nur noch Lenker festhalten wund warten bis man durch ist, während der Hinterbau davon komplett unbeeindruckt war. Zb lang gezogene Kurve in einer Abfahrt mit Bremswellen in der Kompression im Scheitelpunkt der Kurve.

wobei ich eher glaube, dass das Problem in der Zugstufe liegt


----------



## Sickgirl (13. April 2021)

Braucht es viel Kraft um diese CTS Einheit zu wechseln?

Ich wollte mir das Werkzeug selber bauen und habe mal so ein paar 1,1 mm Zylinderstifte besorgt. Je nachdem würde ich für den Träger Alu oder Stahl nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK83 (13. April 2021)

Für gewöhnlich nicht. Mein Tool aus dem 3D-Drucker habe ich jetzt schon einige Male verwendet und es funktioniert noch immer tadellos.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. April 2021)

Anzugsmoment 3 Nm?


----------



## Madomat (14. April 2021)

Firefigther schrieb:


> Die SKF Staubabstreifer gibt es von FORMULA. Diese sind von der FORMULA DH Federgabel da diese auch einen 35er Durchmesser haben. Laut Cosmic sollen diese besser sein.
> Die genaue Bezeichnung lautet Formula DH OIL Seal Kit (*Artikelnummer:* SB40222-00)



Hallo, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach den richtigen SKF Staubabstreifern für meine Formula Selva.
Ist obige Angabe richtig?

Ich hinterfrage dieses, da mir auf Anfrage bei Probike mitgeteilt wurde, dass diese absehbar nicht verfügbar sind und keine Reservierung möglich ist. Der obige Artikel wird bei denen im Onlineshop aber als verfügbar angezeigt.

Danke für eure Hilfe/Aufklärung.


----------



## AMSel130 (19. April 2021)

Ich hab heute beim lower leg service festgestellt dass der Lack an der Federseite abgeschabt ist. Ca auf Höhe der obersten Buchse. Hab direkt mit cosmic telefoniert da die Standrohreinheit eh wegen knacken im Steuerrohr getauscht wird. Die Werkstatt meinte die Buchsen werden beim Einbau parallelität geprüft. Hatte jemand schon dieses Problem? Der letzte service war noch nicht lange her. Ich warte schon seit Februar auf die Standrohreinheit. Zum Glück ist das nicht mit der neuen passiert und jetzt aufgefallen das da etwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## zymnokxx (20. April 2021)

MK83 schrieb:


> Für gewöhnlich nicht. Mein Tool aus dem 3D-Drucker habe ich jetzt schon einige Male verwendet und es funktioniert noch immer tadellos.


Hast du noch die Druckdatei? Würde mich sehr darüber freuen


----------



## COLKURTZ (21. April 2021)

Hallo Leute. Hat jemand Travel Spacer über? Bräuchte 1x 20mm oder 2x 10mm für die Selva Luft. Über PN würde ich mich freuen.
Edit: Fündig geworden, erledigt....+ Danke


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. April 2021)

Kurze Frage: Passt nun die Öhlins Feder in die Selva C oder doch nicht?


----------



## hans7 (24. April 2021)

AMSel130 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute beim lower leg service festgestellt dass der Lack an der Federseite abgeschabt ist. Ca auf Höhe der obersten Buchse. Hab direkt mit cosmic telefoniert da die Standrohreinheit eh wegen knacken im Steuerrohr getauscht wird. Die Werkstatt meinte die Buchsen werden beim Einbau parallelität geprüft. Hatte jemand schon dieses Problem? Der letzte service war noch nicht lange her. Ich warte schon seit Februar auf die Standrohreinheit. Zum Glück ist das nicht mit der neuen passiert und jetzt aufgefallen das da etwas nicht stimmt.


Du meinst den Lack auf dem Standrohr? Hast du Bilder?
Ich hatte letztens eine Riefe im Standrohr, siehe threads weiter oben. Cosmic hat gemeint: Selbstverschulden durch Dreck.


----------



## Osti (25. April 2021)

Osti schrieb:


> hat jemand evt ein silbernes CTS übrig?
> 
> war jetzt mal mit der Selva C in nem Trail Park wo man es auch mal laufen lassen kann und bei bis zu mittleren Geschwindigkeiten bin ich recht zufrieden, aber wenn es (für mich) richtig schnell wird und viele kleine Schläge bekommt, dann verhärtet die Gabel spürbar.  Dann heisst es nur noch Lenker festhalten wund warten bis man durch ist, während der Hinterbau davon komplett unbeeindruckt war. Zb lang gezogene Kurve in einer Abfahrt mit Bremswellen in der Kompression im Scheitelpunkt der Kurve.
> 
> wobei ich eher glaube, dass das Problem in der Zugstufe liegt


War die Tage noch mal in besagtem Trail Park zwecks Vergleichbarkeit und hatte auch ein silbernes CTS dabei.

Als erstes ein warmup Run mit dem alten Setting. Dann wg Vermutung Zugstufe selbige um drei Klicks aufgemacht um einen spürbaren Effekt zu erzielen. War schon besser aber noch nicht ideal. Dann als nächstes die Druckstufe mit dem blauen CTS komplett offen und noch mal gefahren. Fühlte sich auf dem Weg bergauf sehr komisch an, deutlich aktiver und Wippen beim Treten. Die ersten langsamen flachen Meter noch mehr Wippen beim beschleunigen, aber ab mittlerer Geschwindigkeit dann Zauberteppich Feeling. Die Gabel flubbert alles weg. Auch bei Highspeed liegt sie jetzt super satt, gar kein Vergleich zu vorher. 

Nach ner kurzen Überlegung ob ich zu blöd zum Abstimmen war, kam mir die Eingebung, dass ich die Gabel für die lokalen Trails ganz anders abgestimmt habe, da die Anforderungen anders sind, da kommt mehr Dämpfung und Gegendruck besser zum Tragen als auf schnellen Strecken.

Bleibt nur die Überlegung ob ich noch das silberne CTS mit etwas mehr Grunddämpfung teste, um etwas LS Druckstufe zu haben...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. April 2021)

Versuch macht klug. 

Wie viele clicks fährst du jetzt an der Zugstufe und bei welcher Feder?

Ich bin aktuell so zwischen 9 und 10 von ganz zu mit der "Soft" Feder.

Mein Handgelenk macht Probleme. Insofern suche ich dzt. Komfort und Sicherheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (25. April 2021)

habe die medium Feder bei 75kg nackt und fahrfertig rechne ich mit 85kg 
wo die Zugstufe jetzt steht kann ich gar nicht genau sagen - im Prinzip habe ich ein Bracketing gemacht bei dem jeweils ein Parameter sehr deutlich bis extrem verstellt wird und man sich so annähert.  Die Zugstufe zuerst, da ich die schon im Verdacht hatte. Danach dann die Druckstufe einfach komplett offen, was hier mehr Sinn macht als bei der Zugstufe. 

Der Unterschied ist schon gewaltig, die Anleiger mit Bremswellen und Kompression wo es mich letztes mal richtig durchgeschüttelt hat ging jetzt problemlos. Letztes mal hatte ich auch danach nen total verspannten Nacken und Schultern, diesmal null... zum langsamen rumstolpern wäre das Setup jetzt aber nix, zum Ballern mit dem Megatower taugts jetzt aber endlich und passt nun zum Hinterbau.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. April 2021)

Es gibt halt doch noch dieses eine für alles passende Setup. 
Dass meine Zugstufe schnell ist, hab ich auch erst bemerkt, als ich die Einstellempfehlung von EXT gelesen habe. Da schreiben sie, dass die Zugstufe ev. zu schnell ist, wenn du in Kurven Untersteuern hast. Bei mir war das so. Ich hatte tatsächlich durch die schnelle Zugstufe ein gewisses Versetzen bzw. eingeschränkte Spurtreue in Kurven.
Allerdings, wie du sagst. Bei mir ist das auf steilen Naturtrails mit Tempo 15 bis 20 km/h.


----------



## hans7 (25. April 2021)

Mal so nebenbei, jemand schon was von einem Selva Nachfolger gehört? Außer dem kleinen Update an den Knöpfen auf der Dämpferseite und einer anderen Negativfeder hat sich seit dem Launch der Gabel nicht viel getan. Ich glaube Launch war 2016. 

Mir fehlt der Vergleich zu anderen Gabeln, aber deren Philosophie ist ja "jedes Jahr noch höher im Federweg stehen und die beste Gabel die sie jemals gebaut haben", aber kommen unsere Selvas noch an das Level von aktuellen Gabeln ran? Ich meine das System mit CTS finde ich richtig gut, look ist auch immer noch schön. Ich glaube mir reicht meine Selva, wäre aber interessant. 

Denke der Unterschied wird nicht gravierend sein, aber 5 Jahre in der Bikebranche ist schon viel ohne Update.


----------



## zymnokxx (25. April 2021)

Frage in die Runde.: Ich hab erst seit kurzem eine gebrauchte Selva und muss die für mein Bike traveln. Spacer habe ich da, aber mir fehlt die 28mm Spezial-Nuss. Hat die jemand übrig? Vielleicht auch nur zum leihen? Versandkosten übernehme ich natürlich.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Xyz79 (25. April 2021)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde.: Ich hab erst seit kurzem eine gebrauchte Selva und muss die für mein Bike traveln. Spacer habe ich da, aber mir fehlt die 28mm Spezial-Nuss. Hat die jemand übrig? Vielleicht auch nur zum leihen? Versandkosten übernehme ich natürlich.
> 
> Danke schon mal!


Zum traveln brauchst du die Nuss ja nicht.


----------



## Xyz79 (25. April 2021)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde.: Ich hab erst seit kurzem eine gebrauchte Selva und muss die für mein Bike traveln. Spacer habe ich da, aber mir fehlt die 28mm Spezial-Nuss. Hat die jemand übrig? Vielleicht auch nur zum leihen? Versandkosten übernehme ich natürlich.
> 
> Danke schon mal!


Und später einfach ne normale Vielzahnnuss in ner Metallbude abdrehen lassen. Oder einfach selber an der Schleifmaschine bearbeiten.


----------



## zymnokxx (25. April 2021)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Zum traveln brauchst du die Nuss ja nicht.


echt nicht?
Hab mir dieses Video angeschaut:




Da wird die verwendet.....



Xyz79 schrieb:


> Und später einfach ne normale Vielzahnnuss in ner Metallbude abdrehen lassen. Oder einfach selber an der Schleifmaschine bearbeiten.


Tipp für ne gute Nuss als Ausgangsbasis zum Abschleifen? Was muss da genau weg? Einfach etwas von der Wandstärke?


----------



## Xyz79 (25. April 2021)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> echt nicht?
> Hab mir dieses Video angeschaut:
> 
> 
> ...


Musst nur das Casting abziehen, Sprengring entfernen und Kolben rausziehen.
Ich hatte mir einfach eine bei Amazon bestellt.
Muss unten nur etwas Wandstärke weg.


----------



## hans7 (26. April 2021)

Die Nuss brauchst du später sowieso: 
A) wenn du Neopos verwendest, welche irgendwann verschleißen
B) gehören in die Positivkammer ca. 2,5 bis 5ml Öl rein. (geht zwar auch über das Ventil, aber den Ölstand kannst du nicht checken)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (26. April 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> aber den Ölstand kannst du nicht checken)


Und das sollte man bei der Selva, denn das geht recht schnell nach unten flöten.


----------



## hans7 (27. April 2021)

jetzt gibts sogar hier einen Test zur Selva R








						Formula Selva R im Test: Einmal alles mit extra Scharf - MTB-News.de
					

Die Formula Selva R ist eine sehr vielseitige Federgabel. Wie schlägt sich das erfolgreiche Modell der Italiener im MTB-News.de Test?




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## hans7 (27. April 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei, jemand schon was von einem Selva Nachfolger gehört? Außer dem kleinen Update an den Knöpfen auf der Dämpferseite und einer anderen Negativfeder hat sich seit dem Launch der Gabel nicht viel getan. Ich glaube Launch war 2016.
> 
> Mir fehlt der Vergleich zu anderen Gabeln, aber deren Philosophie ist ja "jedes Jahr noch höher im Federweg stehen und die beste Gabel die sie jemals gebaut haben", aber kommen unsere Selvas noch an das Level von aktuellen Gabeln ran? Ich meine das System mit CTS finde ich richtig gut, look ist auch immer noch schön. Ich glaube mir reicht meine Selva, wäre aber interessant.
> 
> Denke der Unterschied wird nicht gravierend sein, aber 5 Jahre in der Bikebranche ist schon viel ohne Update.



Damit hat sich meine Frage selbst beantwortet. Unsere Selvas halten, obwohl sie schon paar Jahre drauf haben, immer noch mit der aktuellen Konkurrenz mit. 

Aber so was von, auf das richtige Pferd gesetzt


----------



## custos2003 (1. Mai 2021)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe mir eine "leicht" gebrauchte Selva S gekauft.
leider stellte sich nach 2 Testfahrten heraus das mit der Gabel etwas ganz und gar nicht stimmt.

1. das Ansprechverhalten ist quasi null (man benötigt unnormal viel kraft bis die Gabel auslöst.
2. Die Gabel hat deutlichen Ölverlust an den Standrohren
3. Sie macht fast mechanische Geräusche im initialen Federweg
4. alles wirkt rau als ob die mechanische Reibung zu hoch ist.

Sie ist null sensibel.

Hat jemand eine Idee warum die Gabel so schlecht anspricht? Am Hardtail habe ich eine Pike und die ist Butterweich. Gestern haben 2 Freunde mein Rad in die hand genommen und direkt gemert wie schlecht die Gabel funktioniert. Sie haben ebenfalls versucht über die Settings etwas zu verbessern aber das hat nights gebracht.

Ich denk mal ich muss die gabel auf jeden Fall öffnen. ich hoffe die ist nicht komplett schrott im Inneren.

VG


----------



## AMSel130 (1. Mai 2021)

custos2003 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich habe mir eine "leicht" gebrauchte Selva S gekauft.
> leider stellte sich nach 2 Testfahrten heraus das mit der Gabel etwas ganz und gar nicht stimmt.
> 
> ...


Mach mindestens einen lower leg service mit neuen Abstreifern. Am besten gleich noch Luftkammer und Dämpferöl Wechsel dann sollte die wieder gut laufen wenn nicht die Buchsen defekt sind. Die kannst du bei Cosmic tauschen und justieren lassen.


----------



## custos2003 (1. Mai 2021)

AMSel130 schrieb:


> Mach mindestens einen lower leg service mit neuen Abstreifern. Am besten gleich noch Luftkammer und Dämpferöl Wechsel dann sollte die wieder gut laufen wenn nicht die Buchsen defekt sind. Die kannst du bei Cosmic tauschen und justieren lassen.


Ok Danke. 
Die Gabel hat erstmal kein Buchsenspiel. 
Weiß man zufällig was für Viskositäten das Formula Gabelöl hat? Oder muss man sich das teure Formula Öl kaufen?
VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (2. Mai 2021)

Dämpfungsöl würde ich nicht zwangsläufig tauschen, dass sollte hier nicht das Problem sein.
Zum schmieren... Geht im Prinzip jedes für Gabeln zulässige Öl. Ballistol z.b. hat früher auch immer gut funktioniert (solange es warm ist).

Mach auf jeden Fall mal die Tauchrohre ab und schau wie das Öl und die Schaumringe unter den Staubdichtungen aussehen.
Der kleine Service kann sehr helfen.
Wenn du die Staubabstreifer wechselst, nimm die von SKF (hier vor einigen Seiten im thread erwähnt). Doe Originalen von Formula sind nicht der Hit.


----------



## AMSel130 (2. Mai 2021)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Dämpfungsöl würde ich nicht zwangsläufig tauschen, dass sollte hier nicht das Problem sein.
> Zum schmieren... Geht im Prinzip jedes für Gabeln zulässige Öl. Ballistol z.b. hat früher auch immer gut funktioniert (solange es warm ist).
> 
> Mach auf jeden Fall mal die Tauchrohre ab und schau wie das Öl und die Schaumringe unter den Staubdichtungen aussehen.
> ...


Oh hab wohl überlesen dass die skf passen. Welche sind das genau?


----------



## hans7 (2. Mai 2021)

Und schau dir Standrohre genau an, nicht dass da bereits irgendwelche Schleifspuren oder Riefen zu sehen sind. Ich hatte auch mechanisches Geräusche, siehe meine Posts vorher. Zum Schluss hatte ich ne Riefe drin, will ich es nicht schnell genug bemerkt habe. 

Schau auch das kein Dreck drin ist


----------



## custos2003 (2. Mai 2021)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> nimm die von SKF (hier vor einigen Seiten im thread erwähnt). Doe Originalen von Formula sind nicht der Hit.


Mist. Hab soeben die originalen Abstreifer, dichtungen und Öle bestellt.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Sickgirl (4. Mai 2021)

Mal eine Kurze Frage, habe das CTS Ventil gewechselt, dabei hat es mir den kompletten Einsatz auf den die drei Einstellknöpfe sitzen verdreht. Der Lockout Hebel sitzt jetzt ein wenig blöd

Reicht es die kleine Schraube unter dem Lockout Hebel zu lösen oder gibt es da noch einen Trick?


----------



## AMSel130 (4. Mai 2021)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Mal eine Kurze Frage, habe das CTS Ventil gewechselt, dabei hat es mir den kompletten Einsatz auf den die drei Einstellknöpfe sitzen verdreht. Der Lockout Hebel sitzt jetzt ein wenig blöd
> 
> Reicht es die kleine Schraube unter dem Lockout Hebel zu lösen oder gibt es da noch einen Trick?


Schau mal auf dem Bild. Stammt aus der PDF "Selva Expertsettings". Meine hat diese kleine Schraube allerdings nicht und lasst sich glaube ich dann auch nicht drehen. Vllt kanm jemand dazu was sagen. Abhängig vom bj?


----------



## Sickgirl (4. Mai 2021)

Danke, das hilft mir schon mal weiter und probiere es gleich morgen aus


----------



## nobss (4. Mai 2021)

AMSel130 schrieb:


> Schau mal auf dem Bild. Stammt aus der PDF "Selva Expertsettings". Meine hat diese kleine Schraube allerdings nicht und lasst sich glaube ich dann auch nicht drehen. Vllt kanm jemand dazu was sagen. Abhängig vom bj?


Bei offenem Lockout ist die Schraube verdeckt, die sollten alle Selva's haben oder 
Geändert wurde zwischenzeitlich nur die Fixierung vom Lockoutlever, Compressionadujstment, von der Seite und nicht von oben.


----------



## AMSel130 (5. Mai 2021)

nobss schrieb:


> Bei offenem Lockout ist die Schraube verdeckt, die sollten alle Selva's haben oder
> Geändert wurde zwischenzeitlich nur die Fixierung vom Lockoutlever, Compressionadujstment, von der Seite und nicht von oben.
> Anhang anzeigen 1265330
> Anhang anzeigen 1265332


Tatsächlich. Ich hätte schwören können dass die bei mir nicht vorhanden ist. So kann man sich vertun.


----------



## custos2003 (5. Mai 2021)

Hallo ich habe mir die Dichtungen fürs Innere der Selva S gekauft und möchte diese erneuern. Ich finde nur leider keine Explosionszeichnung in der man sieht wo welche Dichtungen sitzen.
Kann da jemand weiterhelfen? Eine Explosionszeichnung wäre sowieso mal ganz nützlich.
Viele Grüße Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (5. Mai 2021)

custos2003 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe mir die Dichtungen fürs Innere der Selva S gekauft und möchte diese erneuern. Ich finde nur leider keine Explosionszeichnung in der man sieht wo welche Dichtungen sitzen.
> Kann da jemand weiterhelfen? Eine Explosionszeichnung wäre sowieso mal ganz nützlich.
> Viele Grüße Danke


Ist doch eigentlich selbsterklärend wo welche Dichtung hingehört wenn man die alten Dichtungen nach und nach entfernt und die neue einsetzt.
Da ist eigentlich keine Zeichnung nötig.


----------



## custos2003 (5. Mai 2021)

Ja ich finde eine Explosionszeichnung generell interessant. Da ich mich ja beim Kauf meiner gebrauchten Selva S voll in die Nesseln gesetzt habe, muss ich diese nun auseinander nehmen. Ist in der Gabel jetzt etwas kaputt oder es purzeln mir Teile raus, wäre es ja schön zu wissen wo das alles sitzt.


----------



## Xyz79 (5. Mai 2021)

Bau erst mal auseinander. Notfalls hilft hier das Forum falls wirklich Einzelteile rausfallen.So viele Einzelteile sind ja nicht auf der Luftseite.


----------



## custos2003 (5. Mai 2021)

Ich hab die gabel aufgemacht. Im video von formula sieht man auf der luftfederseite am der unterseite ein blaues Teil und an der der Dämpferseite ein goldenes Teil. Bei mir fehlt das blaue teil und die holme sind nicht gleich lang.


----------



## custos2003 (5. Mai 2021)

Bild


----------



## Xyz79 (5. Mai 2021)

custos2003 schrieb:


> Ich hab die gabel aufgemacht. Im video von formula sieht man auf der luftfederseite am der unterseite ein blaues Teil und an der der Dämpferseite ein goldenes Teil. Bei mir fehlt das blaue teil und die holme sind nicht gleich lang.


Die sind auch nicht gleich lang. 

Das blaue Teil war glaube ich nur die Verlängerung vom Luftkolben der EX Modelle. Da bin ich mir aber gerade nicht ganz sicher. Vielleicht kann da noch jemand was zu sagen.


----------



## custos2003 (5. Mai 2021)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Die sind auch nicht gleich lang.


Also das die Kolbenstangen unterschiedlich lang sind ist normal?

Wäre wirklich nett wenn jemand was zu der blauen Verlängerung sagen könnte.
Ich habe keine Ext Variante.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2021)

Ext Variante beste, insbesondere mit ID-Code ERA. 😂👍🏻


----------



## custos2003 (5. Mai 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ext Variante beste, insbesondere mit ID-Code ERA. 😂👍🏻


Klasse Kommentar. Ich denk mal du weißt was ich meine... Ich hab nicht die EX Variante...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trischi24 (6. Mai 2021)

custos2003 schrieb:


> Also das die Kolbenstangen unterschiedlich lang sind ist normal?
> 
> Wäre wirklich nett wenn jemand was zu der blauen Verlängerung sagen könnte.
> Ich habe keine Ext Variante.


Blaue Verlängerung kann ich nix sagen. Würde aber mal schauen ob du ein vergleichbares Ersatzteil findest. Dann wüsstest du was das ist. Hast du schon mal biem Händler/Importeuer nach ner Ex Zeichnung gefragt? CosmicSports soll recht kundenfreundlich sein hab ich gehört.
Dass die Kolbenstangen unterschiedlich lang unten rausschauen ist normal. Oder anders gesagt: Die Federseite liegt nur "lose" im Rohr. Wenn du ziehst und ggf. das Luftventil öffnest (oder mit Bedacht aufpumpst) kannst du die einfach rausziehen.


----------



## custos2003 (6. Mai 2021)

Leemi schrieb:


> Links alt, rechts NEU


Ich habe einige seiten vorher einen post gesehen wo es scheinbar eine neue Luftfeder gibt. Auf dem Bild sieht man das die neue ne blaue kappe hat. Die alte scheinbar nicht. 
Meine sieht aus wie die alte. Schätze mal das ist des Rätsels Lösung.


----------



## AMSel130 (6. Mai 2021)

custos2003 schrieb:


> Ich habe einige seiten vorher einen post gesehen wo es scheinbar eine neue Luftfeder gibt. Auf dem Bild sieht man das die neue ne blaue kappe hat. Die alte scheinbar nicht.
> Meine sieht aus wie die alte. Schätze mal das ist des Rätsels Lösung.


Kannst ja trotzdem mal probieren so eine Verlängerung ran zu schrauben. Wäre vielleicht ne Möglichkeit die 29er auf über 160mm zu bekommen 🤘


----------



## custos2003 (6. Mai 2021)

AMSel130 schrieb:


> Kannst ja trotzdem mal probieren so eine Verlängerung ran zu schrauben. Wäre vielleicht ne Möglichkeit die 29er auf über 160mm zu bekommen 🤘


Hab doch keine blaue Kappe...


----------



## trischi24 (6. Mai 2021)

custos2003 schrieb:


> Hab doch keine blaue Kappe...


Du sollst ja auch eine kaufen und probieren


----------



## Zero the Hero (6. Mai 2021)

custos2003 schrieb:


> Ich habe einige seiten vorher einen post gesehen wo es scheinbar eine neue Luftfeder gibt. Auf dem Bild sieht man das die neue ne blaue kappe hat. Die alte scheinbar nicht.
> Meine sieht aus wie die alte. Schätze mal das ist des Rätsels Lösung.


Spontane Vermutung: Bei der neueren Luftfeder kann man durch entfernen der blauen Kappe das Volumen der Luftkammer erhöhen um eine geringere Progressivität der Luftfeder zu erhalten(?).
Edit: Denkfehler, dann stimmt der Federweg nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Mai 2021)

Das wird dadurch doch nicht länger. Ich hatte die alte Lufteinheit gegen eine neue ausgetauscht. Der Federweg blieb der gleiche (160mm) bei 29''.


----------



## AMSel130 (6. Mai 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Das wird dadurch doch nicht länger. Ich hatte die alte Lufteinheit gegen eine neue ausgetauscht. Der Federweg blieb der gleiche (160mm) bei 29''.


Es geht drum was passiert wenn man den alten Schaft mit dem blauen Teil verbaut. Bzw 2 blaue am neuen bzw. Einen selbst gedrehte Verlängerung um sagen wir mal 10mm um eine 29er Gabel auf 170 zu bekommen


----------



## custos2003 (6. Mai 2021)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Du sollst ja auch eine kaufen und probieren


Ein guter Vorschlag nach dem anderen...
Danke habs auch ohne die unnützen Vorschläge hinbekommen


----------



## Jay (7. Mai 2021)

Hallo Leute,
sollte jemand schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt haben sich die Kolben der Druckstufeneinheit 3D zu drucken - ich kann hiermit nur abraten. Die filigranen Teile halten der hyraulischen Belastung nicht stand. Eventuell funktioniert es mit SLA-Druck besser, wird aber sicher auch nicht die Belastbarkeit der gefrästen Alukolben aufweisen.
Mein Versuch wurde mit einem FDM-Drucker aus PLA in feinster Schichtstärke voll gedruck. Die Öffnungen wurden per Hand gebohrt um ein möglichst dichtes Gefüge beim Druck zu behalten.
Tja, hat nicht gereicht.  😅


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Mai 2021)

Ich hätt jetzt auch nicht gerade erwartet, dass da mega hoher Druck entsteht.  

Andererseits, wenn man eine kleine Drehbank zur Verfügung steht, wär das auch nicht aufwendiger.

Was wolltest du konkret an der Druckstufe ändern, dass du dir diese Arbeit gemacht hast?
Spaß an der Sache?


----------



## Jay (9. Mai 2021)

Einerseits der Versuch das System noch weiter auszureizen, andererseits hat für die Coil keines meiner vorhandenen CTS gepasst. Schnell einen Kolben Drucken war da naheliegend bevor ich die 50 Flocken ausgebe.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Mai 2021)

Ich verstehe. Was hat dich denn gestört bzw. was wolltest du optimieren? 
Ich hab mir ja auch schon überlegt, ob man etwas mit den Shims machen könnte. 
Wäre auch mal interessant, was passiert, wenn man die Bohrungen für die HSC auf eine Nummer größer bohrt.

Ich selbst bin auch noch am Überlegen. Ich habe über den Winter um gute 10% abgespeckt. Damit ist die softe Feder schon auf der etwas härteren Seite, aber noch gut fahrbar (15% Sag). Das blaue CTS Ventil passt da noch gut dazu, nur die Federwegsausnutzung könnte im high speed Bereich etwas besser sein. Entweder, ich suche mir eine um 10% weichere Öhlins Feder oder das silberne CTS Ventil. Oder aber ich kann am blauen Ventil ein dünneres Shim fahren.
Aber erst mal sehen, wie das mit dem neuen Dämpfer harmoniert. Der kommt mir zwei Federhärten. Eine entspricht der, die ich aktuell fahre, die zweite ist um 9% weicher. 

Und ganz wichtig: Es ist erst der Beginn der Saison. Bevor sich bei mir beim Fahren nicht eine geswisse Routine eingestellt hat, macht das herum Basteln nur wenig Sinn.


----------



## hans7 (9. Mai 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich verstehe. Was hat dich denn gestört bzw. was wolltest du optimieren?
> Ich hab mir ja auch schon überlegt, ob man etwas mit den Shims machen könnte.
> Wäre auch mal interessant, was passiert, wenn man die Bohrungen für die HSC auf eine Nummer größer bohrt.
> 
> ...


mit 10% weniger Gewicht, und blau zu viel Dämpfung... bleibt nur noch silber  übrig oder? Wenn du die gleiche Kurve nur etwas softer willst. Wie viel wiegst du denn, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Mai 2021)

Aktuell 59 kg nackt und mit Ausrüstung 68 kg. 
Ich bin im letzten Jahr auch rot und orange gefahren. War auch ganz in Ordnung. Insofern ist das vielleicht auch einer eine Spielerei.


----------



## trialsrookie (11. Mai 2021)

Hat jemand mal unmittelbar verglichen, wie sich das Verhalten der Gabel CTS blau + Neopos vs. CTS rot unterscheidet? Wenn ich das mit den Neopos richtg verstanden habe, betreffen die hauptsächlich die Endprogression, aber im Gegensatz zu Plastikspacern sollen sie auch schon im (oberen) Mittelbereich einsetzen. Das entspricht ja ungefähr (am Papier) dem Ergebnis Wechsel blau -> rot?

Im Gegensatz dazu beginnen die "Special" CTS Module bereits im Low/Low-Bereich zu wirken, da kann man mit Neopos nix machen.

Hintergrund der Frage: ich hab bei mir mal auf Verdacht 2 Neopos reingepackt und das Standard-CTS-Modul drin. Trotz 90kg brauche ich erstaunlich wenig Druck (65 psi) und es fühlt sich ganz gut an. Die Frage ist, was ich über CTS Tuning noch erreichen könnte. Aber nur auf Verdacht kaufen kommt leider etwas teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailPfoschda (19. Mai 2021)

Servus zam,

bin aktuell am Service meiner Selva. Im Prinzip komm ich mit allem klar, jedoch sind mir beim Putzen des Tauchrohrs aus einer Seite plötzlich zwei dünne, blaue O-Ringe rausgefallen  kann mir aktuell nicht erklären woher die kommen und wo die sonst sotzen (zumal auch im neuen Dichtungskit eben diese nicht dabei sind)

Jemand ne Idee bzw. hatte das auch schonmal wer??

Cheers und Danke,


----------



## hans7 (19. Mai 2021)

TrailPfoschda schrieb:


> Servus zam,
> 
> bin aktuell am Service meiner Selva. Im Prinzip komm ich mit allem klar, jedoch sind mir beim Putzen des Tauchrohrs aus einer Seite plötzlich zwei dünne, blaue O-Ringe rausgefallen  kann mir aktuell nicht erklären woher die kommen und wo die sonst sotzen (zumal auch im neuen Dichtungskit eben diese nicht dabei sind)
> 
> ...


zeig mal Fotos. Blaue O-Ringe im Tauchrohr kenne ich auch nicht


----------



## TrailPfoschda (19. Mai 2021)

Stell ich nachher ein, Fahr in der Mittagspause ins Homeoffice


----------



## TrailPfoschda (19. Mai 2021)

Das sind die Übeltäter


----------



## hans7 (19. Mai 2021)

TrailPfoschda schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1275211
> Das sind die Übeltäter


hmm wenn ich jetzt nicht wüsste wo du die her hast, würde ich sagen das sind O-Ringe aus einem DUB Innenlager.

Kann bei bestem Willen nicht sagen wo die bei einer Selva hingehören. Evtl. als Anschlagschutz ganz unten im Casting?? Keine Ahnung... bin gespannt ob das jemand weiß.

Edit: gerade gesehen, dass die beiden aus einer Seite des Tauchrohrs kamen... machts noch mysteriöser ;.)

War die Gabel gebraucht gekauft?

Auch hier ist nix zu sehen:


----------



## TrailPfoschda (19. Mai 2021)

🤣🤣 du bist mein Held! Hab den Lappen davor durchs dub Lager gezogen 🤣

Ich verreck! Da wär ich nie drauf gekommen 🙈
Fuck wie doof kann man sein!
Gibt ein trail-Bier!

zufällig in Finale am we? 😜


----------



## hans7 (19. Mai 2021)

TrailPfoschda schrieb:


> 🤣🤣 du bist mein Held! Hab den Lappen davor durchs dub Lager gezogen 🤣
> 
> Ich verreck! Da wär ich nie drauf gekommen 🙈
> Fuck wie doof kann man sein!
> ...


Freut mich, wenn ich dir jetzt doch helfen konnte,😀😀

Ne leider nicht, maximal Allgäu 👍


----------



## TrailPfoschda (19. Mai 2021)

👌 nochmal danke für den Geistesblitz  


hans7 schrieb:


> Freut mich, wenn ich dir jetzt doch helfen konnte,😀😀
> 
> Ne leider nicht, maximal Allgäu 👍


----------



## aibeekey (20. Mai 2021)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal unmittelbar verglichen, wie sich das Verhalten der Gabel CTS blau + Neopos vs. CTS rot unterscheidet? Wenn ich das mit den Neopos richtg verstanden habe, betreffen die hauptsächlich die Endprogression, aber im Gegensatz zu Plastikspacern sollen sie auch schon im (oberen) Mittelbereich einsetzen. Das entspricht ja ungefähr (am Papier) dem Ergebnis Wechsel blau -> rot?
> 
> Im Gegensatz dazu beginnen die "Special" CTS Module bereits im Low/Low-Bereich zu wirken, da kann man mit Neopos nix machen.
> 
> Hintergrund der Frage: ich hab bei mir mal auf Verdacht 2 Neopos reingepackt und das Standard-CTS-Modul drin. Trotz 90kg brauche ich erstaunlich wenig Druck (65 psi) und es fühlt sich ganz gut an. Die Frage ist, was ich über CTS Tuning noch erreichen könnte. Aber nur auf Verdacht kaufen kommt leider etwas teuer...



Du verwechselst Federkennlinie (Positionsabhängig) mit Dämpfungskennlinie (Geschwindigkeitsabhängig).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrookie (20. Mai 2021)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Du verwechselst Federkennlinie (Positionsabhängig) mit Dämpfungskennlinie (Geschwindigkeitsabhängig).


Danke, und ja, ich gebe zu dass das trotz Lesen div. Erklärungen nach wie vor Hexenwerk für mich ist. Aber so wie ich das verstehe, gibt es ja eine Überlappung bzw. einen Zusammenhang bei der Federkennlinie und der Dämpfung (ich rede da primär von der Druckstufe). Progression kann ich zB über Neopos erreichen (geschwindigkeitsunabhängig gegen Ende des Federwegs) aber auch durch die Dämpfung/Compression-Settings (CTS). 

Ich schätze ich bin deshalb lieber mit dem HT unterwegs, ein Federelement weniger, das ich nicht verstehe


----------



## aibeekey (21. Mai 2021)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Progression kann ich zB über Neopos erreichen (geschwindigkeitsunabhängig gegen Ende des Federwegs) aber auch durch die Dämpfung/Compression-Settings (CTS).



Ja aber das eine ist eine progressive Luftfeder und das andere eine progressive Dämpfung.
Gegen Ende des Federwegs (also dort, wo die Federkennlinie progressiv wird) hast du schon wieder eher langsamere Schaftgeschwindigkeit, da die Energie bereits über die Dämpfung umgewandelt und in der Feder gespeichert wurde.

Sprich: dort im Federweg, wo du die größte Progression der Feder hast, hast du nicht auch die größtmögliche Dämpfung. Die maximalen Schaftgeschwindigkeit ergibt sich eher am Anfang und der Mitte des Federwegs und die Energie wird dann nach und nach über die Dämpfung umgewandelt und in der Feder gespeichert.

Mir ist hier im Faden schon hin und wieder aufgefallen, dass davon ausgegangen wird, dass man die Kurven von Feder und CTS übereinander legen könnte. Das stimmt so aber nicht. Die x-Achse der Dämpfung ist ja die Geschwindigkeit und die wird immer kleiner, je tiefer man in den Federweg kommt. Also nimmt auch die Dämpfung hinten raus wieder ab und nicht zu.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Mai 2021)

Ich glaube, High Speed Druckstufe werden die meisten fast nur erleben, wenn sie in hoher Geschwindigkeit auf Wurzeln treffen. Das ist zumindest bei mir so das klassische Ereignis, das hohe Schaftgeschwindigkeiten erzeugt. 
Ich hatte gestern bei meiner Ausfahrt ein wenig Spiking. Da ist nun auch die Frage, woher das kommt.


----------



## checky (21. Mai 2021)

Hat jemand zufällig eine Coil Topcap übrig & möchte die loswerden?


----------



## Madomat (24. Mai 2021)

Firefigther schrieb:


> Die SKF Staubabstreifer gibt es von FORMULA. Diese sind von der FORMULA DH Federgabel da diese auch einen 35er Durchmesser haben. Laut Cosmic sollen diese besser sein.
> Die genaue Bezeichnung lautet Formula DH OIL Seal Kit (*Artikelnummer:* SB40222-00)



Ich habe mir obigen Staubabstreifer (SB40222-00) bestellt und montiert = ich kann bestätigen, dass diese auch für die Formula Selva passen.

Auf den ersten Blick konnte ich keinen nennenswerten Unterschied zu Artikel-Nr. SB40029-00 feststellen. Auf der Oberseite wird kein Formula bzw. keine SB-Nummer angedruckt. Es ist für mich aber nicht erkennbar, ob diese wirklich von SKF sind. Auf dem Abstreifer sind folgende Angaben erkennbar, mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann:


TTO
D8187
3

Nach meiner subjektiven Einschätzung schließen diese (SB40222-00) dichter, sauberer im Bereich der Tauchrohre ab (kein siffen) und gleiten besser. Subjektiv deswegen, weil ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich die Vorgängerabstreifer richtig montiert habe, da ich kein Einschlagwerkzeug hatte.

Ich hoffe, ich kann mit dieser Information/Erfahrung helfen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Juni 2021)

Hier stand Quatsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Juni 2021)

Ich bin gestern mal wieder mit der Selva C (blaues Ventil, voll offen) gefahren. Sie kam mir recht hart vor. Kleine Schläge wurden wie gewohnt souverän weggefedert aber es fühlte sich an, als würde sie den Federweg nicht so gern freigeben, wenn es ruppig und schnell wurde. Da sprang sie doch ganz schön rum. 

Das ist mir vor der Zeit mit der Edge gar nicht so aufgefallen. Es kann aber auch sein, dass die Super Firm Feder zu hart ist, wenngleich ich den vollen Federweg ausgenutzt hatte und der höchste Drop to Flat max 1m war.

Nun habe ich eine Review gelesen, die besagte, dass man auch eine weichere Feder mit einem progressiveren Ventil verbauen könnte. Was haltet ihr davon. Firm Feder mit rotem Ventil?

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich das goldene im Low-Speed Bereich recht unkomfortabel fand. Im oben beschriebenen Szenario müsste es ja eigentlich besser sein, da es im Hinten raus nicht so progressiv wird. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Juni 2021)

Die Federhärte such eich immer danach aus, ob die Gabel hoch genug im Federweg steht oder eben nicht. Im Fahrbetrieb kannst du das dann auch noch ein wenig über die LSC beeinflussen. 

Die Edge ist halt schon sehr auf Komfort ausgelegt. Die gibt sehr freimütig Federweg frei. Ich denke, darum wird sie auch von vielen gelobt. Ich habe es den ganzen Frühling über mit einem komfortablen Setup versucht; funktioniert bei mir einfach nicht. Ich brauche eine gewisse Härte. Bedeutet für mich bei der Selva, dass ich nun im Ausschlussverfahren zwischen rotem und orangem Ventil pendle und es eher in richtig Orange gehen wird, weil ich aus welchen Gründen auch immer mich wohler fühle, wenn ich ordentlich Druck auf's Vorderrad gebe. Das rote Ventil lässt die Gabel aktiver arbeiten, hat aber im HS Bereich ab und zu schon krasse Lastspitzen, die die Gabel an mich weiter gibt. Ist aber nichts, was einem den Lenker aus den Händen schlagen würden o.ä. Man merkt nur, dass sie jetzt mal zu gemacht hat. 
Aber zu deiner Frage: Die Federwegsausnutzung ist bei mir immer gleich, etwas welches Ventil ich verwende und ich habe schon alle durch. 
Wenn die Gabel springt, kommt das eher von der Zugstufe, denke ich. 

Das rote Ventil könnt ich dir leihen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Juni 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> *Die Federwegsausnutzung ist bei mir immer gleich, etwas welches Ventil ich verwende* und ich habe schon alle durch.
> Wenn die Gabel springt, kommt das eher von der Zugstufe, denke ich.
> 
> Das rote Ventil könnt ich dir leihen.


Das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht.

Zugstufe war bei mir recht weit zu, auf jeden Fall weiter als bei der Edge. Vielleicht sollte ich hier noch etwas rumprobieren.

Bei der Edge ist es tatsächlich so, dass sie bie hohen Kanten mit frontlastiger Landung bzw. absetzen weiter in den FW geht als die Selva. Das ist das gute bei letzterer. Leider ist es eben auf ruppigen Strecken recht unkomfortabel derzeit. D.h. man fährt auf eine Wurzel frontal drauf und es haut den Lenker nach oben, obwohl die Kompression komplett offen ist. Das tritt aber nur bei schneller Fahrt auf. Vielleicht wäre hier wirklich das Goldene besser. Das empfand ich vor der Edge aber unkomfortabler, gerade beim Stolpern.

Danke für das Angebot. Sollte das mit dem Goldenen nicht passen, dann meld ich mich. 

Ich tippe ja irgendwie darauf, dass ich wieder etwas besser geworden und nun schneller unterwegs bin. Vielleicht passt mir dann das Goldene wieder.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Juni 2021)

Lustig. Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt: Je steiler und schneller, desto komfortabler wird die Selva. Besonders auffällig ist das in Kombination mit dem orangen Ventil.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Juni 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Lustig. Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt: Je steiler und schneller, desto komfortabler wird die Selva. Besonders auffällig ist das in Kombination mit dem orangen Ventil.


Vielleicht bin ich ja an dem Punkt unterwegs, an dem das blaue nach oben geht.  Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich 30kg mehr wiege.


----------



## MK83 (6. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Leider ist es eben auf ruppigen Strecken recht unkomfortabel derzeit. D.h. man fährt auf eine Wurzel frontal drauf und es haut den Lenker nach oben, obwohl die Kompression komplett offen ist.


Genau das Problem habe ich nach wie vor bei meiner Selva R. Bisher habe ich schon folgendes unternommen um sie für die Anwendung komfortabler zu machen:

Druck zwischen 45 und 65 psi variiert (bei ca. 65 kg Fahrergewicht)
Umbau von Selva S auf R um nicht gleich nach dem Befüllen ca. 2 cm Federweg zu "verlieren"
CTS blau/silber/orange/gold getestet
Zugstufe tunen lassen (schneller)
Staubabstreifer von Standard auf SKF umgebaut
Shockwiz gekauft für den Fall, dass ich mich irgendwo gravierend verlaufen habe
CTS blau/silber ohne Shim (also quasi ohne HSC) betrieben
zwischen 0 und 3 Neopos alles mal verwendet
Momentan teste ich mal wieder das orangene CTS (55 psi / 80 psi, kein Neopos). Allerdings kommt es mir so vor als würde es helfen die Druckstufe nicht offen zu betreiben, sondern irgendwo in der Mitte. Logisch klingt es für mich allerdings nicht wirklich, außer der Rebound würde nicht mehr hinterherkommen. 

Oder aber ich habe ein falsches Verständnis davon was die Gabel liefern können sollte. Bis heute habe ich es noch immer nicht geschafft mit einem Freund auf der Strecke zu tauschen um zu sehen was seine Pike da veranstaltet.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (6. Juni 2021)

Hast du schon versucht, eine stärkere LSC zu fahren? Bei der Selva C bin ich jetzt bei 10 clicks von ganz geschlossen. Fahre ich weniger, beginnt das Vorderrad zu verspringen. Die Gabel geht damit natürlich auch langsamer wieder in den Sag. Das ist der Punkt, wo die HSC ihre Wirkung zeigt. Nicht dass die Gabel schon nach der ersten Wurzel im Federweg versackt. 
Und nicht vergessen. Bremsen ist für's Fahrwerk Gift.

Erfahrungsgemäß fahre ich immer so viel HSC, dass es gerade nicht mehr unangenehm ist. Auf langsamen Passagen oder wenn ich mich nicht zum aktiven Fahren motivieren kann, wird das natürlich etwas unkomfortabel. Ich denke aber auch, dass man ein überall gut funktionierendes Fahrwerk nur mit Elektronik hin bekommt und das auch erst ab Generation 3 oder 4.


----------



## MK83 (6. Juni 2021)

Genau das ist der Punkt - ich ging immer davon aus, umso weniger HSC umso besser und eher für schwerere Fahrer gedacht. Deshalb liefen alle meine Versuche in diese Richtung. Irgendwann war es mir aber mal zu blöd und ich habe die HSC mal ordentlich reingedreht. Das fühlte sich interessanterweise besser an als zuvor.
Danach lies ich den Rebound beschleunigen da ich davon ausging, dass die Gabel einfach nicht mehr den Schlägen folgen kann. Das orangene CTS habe ich aber blöderweise bisher nicht nochmal getestet aber wird jetzt nachgeholt.
Gebremst wird auf dem erwähnten Abschnitt kaum, daran sollte es also nicht liegen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Juni 2021)

Braucht man denn zwangsläufig mehr Rebound wenn man die HSC zu dreht. Meinem Verständnis nach ist es doch gerade so, dass die Gabel da eben nicht so schnell wegtaucht.


----------



## MK83 (6. Juni 2021)

Mein Verständnis war/ist so:

Problem: Gabel verhärtet bei schnell aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen -> Rebound zu langsam und Gabel kann den Federweg nicht mehr bereitstellen
Abhilfe: Dämpfung der Zugstufe reduzieren, bzw. falls nicht mehr möglich die Druckstufendämpfung erhöhen damit sie gar nicht erst soweit einfedert

Ich lies also die Zugstufe umshimmen damit sie schneller wurde (passt jetzt auch bei kühlen Temperaturen ganz gut) und ich damit weniger Druckstufe fahren konnte. Weniger Druckstufe sollte eigentlich auch ein angenehmeres Fahrverhalten bringen. Aber das trat bei mir eben nicht so wirklich ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (6. Juni 2021)

Ich denke, die LSR Einstellung wird immer ein Kompromiss sein. Traktion vs. schnelle Rückstellung in den Sag nach starkem Einfedern. Da muss jeder für sich selbst das Optimum finden. Die Druckstufendämpfung entlastet die Zufstufendämpfung auf jeden Fall. Bei den Regular Ventilen ist es jedenfalls so, dass die einen fetten Bypass am Shim vorbei haben. Macht man die LSC zu, muss mehr Öl durch die HSC und desto eher wird dann auch der Druck an diesem Bypass so hoch, dass das Shim sich aufbiegt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Juni 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich denke, die LSR Einstellung wird immer ein Kompromiss sein. Traktion vs. schnelle Rückstellung in den Sag nach starkem Einfedern. Da muss jeder für sich selbst das Optimum finden. Die Druckstufendämpfung entlastet die Zufstufendämpfung auf jeden Fall. Bei den Regular Ventilen ist es jedenfalls so, dass die einen fetten Bypass am Shim vorbei haben. Macht man die LSC zu, muss mehr Öl durch die HSC und desto eher wird dann auch der Druck an diesem Bypass so hoch, dass das Shim sich aufbiegt.


Na ich werde es mal bei der nächsten Fahrt probieren. Blaues Ventil mehr zu als offen und Rebound schneller.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Juni 2021)

Nachdem ich mir den normalen Mudhugger gleich zu Anfang bei einem Bottom Out zerschossen habe, habe ich jetzt mal den neuen Evo montiert. Dort passt es jetzt auch da.

Vielleicht ist das für den ein oder anderen hilfreich. Man kann so fast ohne Brille fahren und so schlimm wie hinten sieht der nicht aus.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir den normalen Mudhugger gleich zu Anfang bei einem Bottom Out zerschossen habe, habe ich jetzt mal den neuen Evo montiert. Dort passt es jetzt auch da.
> 
> Vielleicht ist das für den ein oder anderen hilfreich. Man kann so fast ohne Brille fahren und so schlimm wie hinten sieht der nicht aus.


Foto.






Ich habe heute mal die Kompression weit zu und den Rebound weit geöffnet. Sehr gut und satt. So taugt mir das tatsächlich viel mehr. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Gabel dadurch so viel komfortabler wird.


----------



## trischi24 (10. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Foto.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1288694
> 
> Ich habe heute mal die Kompression weit zu und den Rebound weit geöffnet. Sehr gut und satt. So taugt mir das tatsächlich viel mehr. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Gabel dadurch so viel komfortabler wird.



Das ist ja cool! Fahre auch mit dem langen Mudhugger, aber aus bekanntem BottomOut Problem hab ich den recht locker montiert. Und naja, das gelegentliche klappern ist für mich halt das kleinere Übel...
Ist das der Mudhugger hier? Oder hast du die Schraubvariante irgendwie drangebastelt?

Grüße


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Juni 2021)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Das ist ja cool! Fahre auch mit dem langen Mudhugger, aber aus bekanntem BottomOut Problem hab ich den recht locker montiert. Und naja, das gelegentliche klappern ist für mich halt das kleinere Übel...
> Ist das der Mudhugger hier? Oder hast du die Schraubvariante irgendwie drangebastelt?
> 
> Grüße


Nein. Das ist der von dir Verlinkte.


----------



## bbkp (13. Juni 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hast du schon versucht, eine stärkere LSC zu fahren? Bei der Selva C bin ich jetzt bei 10 clicks von ganz geschlossen. Fahre ich weniger, beginnt das Vorderrad zu verspringen. Die Gabel geht damit natürlich auch langsamer wieder in den Sag. Das ist der Punkt, wo die HSC ihre Wirkung zeigt. Nicht dass die Gabel schon nach der ersten Wurzel im Federweg versackt.
> Und nicht vergessen. Bremsen ist für's Fahrwerk Gift.
> 
> Erfahrungsgemäß fahre ich immer so viel HSC, dass es gerade nicht mehr unangenehm ist. Auf langsamen Passagen oder wenn ich mich nicht zum aktiven Fahren motivieren kann, wird das natürlich etwas unkomfortabel. Ich denke aber auch, dass man ein überall gut funktionierendes Fahrwerk nur mit Elektronik hin bekommt und das auch erst ab Generation 3 oder 4.


Lsc hsc regeln, ich steh jetzt ein wenig im Wald🥴
Die selva R hat das doch nicht. Da gibt's das CTS und den compression Regler. 
Oder was hab ich da nicht verstanden?


----------



## bbkp (13. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Nein. Das ist der von dir Verlinkte.


Der hat das bottomOut Problem nicht?


----------



## hans7 (13. Juni 2021)

bbkp schrieb:


> Lsc hsc regeln, ich steh jetzt ein wenig im Wald🥴
> Die selva R hat das doch nicht. Da gibt's das CTS und den compression Regler.
> Oder was hab ich da nicht verstanden?


Du hast alles richtig verstanden. Lsc und hsc ist bei Formula nicht getrennt. Läuft beides über das cts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Juni 2021)

Und die CTS Ventile kannst du eben austauschen.
Und mit der LSC veränderst du auch immer die HSC mit.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Juni 2021)

bbkp schrieb:


> Der hat das bottomOut Problem nicht?


Nein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Juni 2021)

Frage am Rande. Ich würde tatsächlich mal gern anderes Öl für die Dämpfung probieren. Würde Putoline HPX 2.5 hier passen? Das habe ich noch von meiner Aktion für die Shimano Bremsen. 

Die "guten" Staubabstreifer habe ich auch schon hier liegen, sodass das gleich passen würde. Die anderen lassen immer einen leichten Fettfilm auf den Stanchions.


----------



## hans7 (16. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Frage am Rande. Ich würde tatsächlich mal gern anderes Öl für die Dämpfung probieren. Würde Putoline HPX 2.5 hier passen? Das habe ich noch von meiner Aktion für die Shimano Bremsen.
> 
> Die "guten" Staubabstreifer habe ich auch schon hier liegen, sodass das gleich passen würde. Die anderen lassen immer einen leichten Fettfilm auf den Stanchions.


Hmm Öl für die Bremse gleichzeitig als Schmieröl für die Gabel. Rein aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen, das kann nicht ganz passen.
Das putoline ist doch sehr dünnflüssig, ob das dann als Schmieröl taugt??


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Juni 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Hmm Öl für die Bremse gleichzeitig als Schmieröl für die Gabel. Rein aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen, das kann nicht ganz passen.
> Das putoline ist doch sehr dünnflüssig, ob das dann als Schmieröl taugt??


Putoline ist doch Gabelöl, was in der Bremse zweckentfremdet wird.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Juni 2021)

Das ist immer die Frage, ob dünnes oder dickes Öl. 
Man bräuchte mal einen Freiwilligen, der das testet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Juni 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das ist immer die Frage, ob dünnes oder dickes Öl.
> Man bräuchte mal einen Freiwilligen, der das testet.


Kann da was kaputt gehen mit Putoline? Wenn nicht, dann mach ich das. Sollte ja einen schnelleren rebound ergeben mit dünnerem Öl.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Juni 2021)

Ach so. Moment! Ich meinte das Schmieröl für die Standrohre/lower legs.
Bei der Dämpfung ist das anders und da kann nichts kaputt werden. Es gibt viele Servicefirmen, die ihr eigenes Öl verwenden. Im schlimmsten Fall dämpft es halt komisch. Natürlich sollte es immer als Dämpferöl spezifiziertes sein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Juni 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ach so. Moment! Ich meinte das Schmieröl für die Standrohre/lower legs.
> Bei der Dämpfung ist das anders und da kann nichts kaputt werden. Es gibt viele Servicefirmen, die ihr eigenes Öl verwenden. Im schlimmsten Fall dämpft es halt komisch. Natürlich sollte es immer als Dämpferöl spezifiziertes sein.


Na das ist das Putoline ja.


----------



## hans7 (16. Juni 2021)

Ah okay, ich dachte auch du willst es als Schmieröl verwenden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Juni 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Ah okay, ich dachte auch du willst es als Schmieröl verwenden.


Nein. Das Fox Gold schaut aus als könnte es hier passen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Juni 2021)

Bei mir hat das Motul Öl nicht schlechter funktioniert.
Ich hab sowieso keine Lust mehr auf Ölkauf. Mein Lager ist voll. 
Fox Gold, dreimal Motul, usw usw,.


----------



## the donkey (16. Juni 2021)

@niconj was sind den Deiner Meinung nach guten Abstreifringe?


----------



## Symion (16. Juni 2021)

Bei der Formula passen nur Formula Abstreifer (und Suntour).
Der Außendurchmesser und die Tiefe der Dichtungssitze entspricht dem "Standard" von Suntour und ist damit mit keinem anderen Hersteller kompatibel.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Juni 2021)

the donkey schrieb:


> @niconj was sind den Deiner Meinung nach guten Abstreifringe?


Na die für die Formula Nero die auch bei der Selva passen. Wurde hier vor ein paar Seiten diskutiert.


Symion schrieb:


> Bei der Formula passen nur Formula Abstreifer (und Suntour).
> Der Außendurchmesser und die Tiefe der Dichtungssitze entspricht dem "Standard" von Suntour und ist damit mit keinem anderen Hersteller kompatibel.


Du hast doch auch schon eine Selva umgebaut. Was meinst du zu den genannten Ölen? Putoline in der Kartusche und Fox Gold im Casting.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (17. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Na die für die Formula Nero die auch bei der Selva passen. Wurde hier vor ein paar Seiten diskutiert.


Gibt's da ne Nummer dazu. Oder wo bekommt man die. Hab mir jetzt auch ne selva s gebraucht gekauft. 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juni 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Gibt's da ne Nummer dazu. Oder wo bekommt man die. Hab mir jetzt auch ne selva s gebraucht gekauft. 😊


Ja. SB40222-00


----------



## Symion (17. Juni 2021)

@niconj 
Kann man machen. Wenn nur die Zugstufe schneller sein soll, dann ist umshimmen der Königsweg. 
Falls aber nur etwas weniger LSR nötig ist geht auch das dünnere Öl.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Juni 2021)

Ist schon lustig. Zuerst war die Zugstufe zu langsam. Dann hat Formula reagiert und eine schnellere gebaut und bei der frage ich mich, ob sie für schwere Fahrer nicht schon wieder zu wenig ist. 🙈


----------



## Symion (17. Juni 2021)

Wurde tatsächlich eine Neue gebaut oder der Kolben einfach nur mit unterschiedlichen Shimkonfigurationen ausgeliefert?
Die welche ich in den Händen hatte, haben genügend Shims gehabt so das ich sie optimal anpassen konnte. Die Bohrungen des Kolbens selbst waren kein Problem.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Juni 2021)

Nix genaues weiß man nicht. 
Es wurde zumindest mal behauptet, dass Formula den Kolben von Mojo übernommen hat und Mojo hat ja behauptet, einen eigenen zu haben. 
Aber wer weiß. Geredet wird viel.
Wenn du mal meine Kartusche bekommst, kannst du ja nach schauen. Meine hat die "leichte" Zugstufe. 

Ansonsten finde ich, dass es über Shims eh besser zu lösen ist. Hat bei meiner Helm auch funktioniert. Hab ein dickes Shim gegen ein dünnes getauscht und gut war's.


----------



## Symion (17. Juni 2021)

Klingt ja fast nach dem speziellen Liteville Tune bei Dämpfern ^^ (Sowohl DT, als auch den neuern RockShox....)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Juni 2021)

Mojo / Geometron sind schon etwas speziell. 

Die Frage ist halt auch, was sich Firmen denken, wenn sie zb eine starke Zugstufendämpfung verbauen. Idioten sitzen bei Formula sicher keine. Also warum? Sind sie davon ausgegangen, dass die Kunden höhere Luftdrücke / härtere Federn fahren? Oder sind es unterschiedliche Philosophien in der Abstimmung, die hier verfolgt werden? Agil vs. sattes Liegen? 
Am besten, Formula verbaut auch für den Rebound ein CTS.


----------



## Symion (17. Juni 2021)

@Tyrolens 
Das ist ein ganz schwieriges Thema. Ich glaube zum großen Teil Wissen Firmen nicht wirklich was ihre Kunden wirklich brauchen und Tests werden von Menschen gemacht die keine bisschen den Durchschnitt abbilden oder entsprechende Erkenntnisse formulieren können / wollen.
Nicht jeder der gut fahren kann ist automatisch ein guter Lehre dafür!

Findet sich in allen Branchen, und damit auch bei uns.

Bsp.:
Der Fox X2 2016 war erst massiv überdämpft, mit einer nicht gerade tollen Federkennlinie. Wurde dann quasi jedes Jahr massiv überarbeitet, der 2018 dann ziemlich unterdämpft.
Die Fox Grip2 2019 hat eine *VIERMAL *so starke Druckstufendämpfung wie die 2020er (Quelle: Vorsprung Suspension).

Die Charger 1 RCT3 war auf Druckstufenseite auch massiv überdämpft, die Charger 2 dann so konstruiert das sie quasi keine LowSpeed Compression hatte, egal bei welcher Einstellung.
Kaum ein halbes Jahr später kommt die Charger 2.1 welche recht weich ist im Vergleich zu Konkurrenzsystemen und für schwerere Fahrer eine zu schnelle HighSpeed Zugstufe besitzt.

Autos sind nicht so mein Ding, aber auch da fällt zb auf, dass die Hersteller nur noch auf zentrale Touchdisplays setzen, bei denen Teils fahrrelevante Funktionen in Untermenüs zu finden sind.
Keine Ahnung warum der das Kraftfahrtbundesamt da mitspielt (Handy und Navi am Steuer zu bedienen ist ja nicht erlaubt!) und kenne auch niemanden der das sinnvoll findet oder wirklich haben will.

Zum Thema testen, ich habe inzwischen kaum Produkte am Rad / beim radfahren, die wirklich *vernünftig getestet wurden*.

Quasi alle Schaltwerke entwickeln nach 3-4 Monaten massiv Spiel in allen Gelenken oder schrauben sich sogar selbst vom Auge ab (SRAM).
Meine 3 Monate alten Specialized Rime Flat reißen an den eingeprägten Elementen auf und die Sohle ist total rissig.
Selbst mein G16 hat in XL hat nach knapp einem Jahr einen Ermüdungsriss an an der Schweißnaht zwischen Sitzrohr und Unterrohr bekommen. War auch kein Einzellfall. Muss Nicolai hier ab zu gute halten, dass sie schnell nachgebessert haben und der neue Rahmen an der Stelle und Gusset bekommen hat. Bei den bisherigen Herstellern (drei Rahmenrisse davor (Giant, Giant, Vitus ....)) ist sowas noch nie vorgekommen und die Ersatzrahmen hatten natürlich immer die gleichen Schwachstellen.
Fox Air Shorts haben sich nach 4 Monaten und ein paar Wäschen komplett zerlegt, da die meisten Nähte nur geklebt waren.
Die SqLab 711 Griffe sind nur innen geschraubt und ein Plastikrohr im Inneren wurde gespart. Nach 5 Monaten lassen sie sich nun einfach über 1/2 der Länge am Lenker drehen. War das toll oben auf dem Gipfel zu stehen und nur noch der Mittelfinger konnte nennenswert Kraft übertragen.
Kann die Liste beliebig weiterführen......


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Juni 2021)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. 
Bei Formula sind zum Glück die Produktzyklen sehr lang. Nach ein paar Jahren Produktion wird's schon halbwegs passen. 
Ein neu auf den Markt gekommenes Produkt kaufe ich jedenfalls nicht (mehr). 
Teilweise sind die Mängel auch so, dass sie nicht übersehen werden können; wird dann trotzdem verkauft. 
Fehler können immer mal passieren. Niemand ist heilig. Daher ist Kundenservice so wichtig. Perfekt war's bisher bei Vecnum und bei Nicolai; und bei R2 als Händler. Cosmic hat die Standrohreinheit meiner Cane Creek Helm auch anstandslos getauscht, obwohl ich die arg zerschrammt hatte. Da kann man sich wirklich nicht beklagen. Dass die Fehler bei Nicolai und Cane Creek aber durch die QS geschlüpft sind, das hätte nicht passieren sollen. 


Herr Bossard hat in einem Interview mal gesagt, dass er keine ordentlichen Testfahrer findet. Gut, seine Referenz ist Nicolas Vouilloz. Der fährt wie eine Maschine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juni 2021)

CS hat bei meiner Selva auch die CSU innerhalb von einer Woche getauscht. Super Service.

Bei meiner Selva C weiß ich nicht welche Zugstufe verbaut ist. Ich schaffe es bei der Super Firm Feder jedenfalls nicht, dass das VR bei voll geöffnet auch nur ansatzweise vom Boden abhebt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Juni 2021)

Bei diesem Test, den Jordi Cortes empfielt? Da hebt meines auch nicht ab; auch bei voll offener LSR nicht. 
Ich finde diesen Test aber auch nicht gut.
Was ich mache: Ich rolle auf der Straße, kompromiere dann die Gabel mit aller Kraft, spanne die Armmuskulatur an und drehe die LSR dann so weit zu, bis ich nicht mehr das Gefühl habe, dass die Gabel meinen Oberkörper beim Ausfedern arg beschleunigt / bzw. das Vorderrad abhebt. Damit lande ich mit der weichen Feder bei 10 clicks von ganz geschlossen. Je nach Stimmung und Gusto mach ich dann noch ein, maximal zwei clicks auf. Derzeit fahre ich aber mit den 10 clicks herum. Ist ja auch sehr warm, derzeit.


----------



## Livanh (18. Juni 2021)

Hat hier nochjemand das Problem, oder vielleicht den Eindruck das die Selva (C) bei einzelnen harten Schlägen auf block geht?

Bemerke es vor allem bei Sprüngen die etwas mehr auf dem HR gelandet werden. Habe den Eindruck das die Gabel sich dann einfach verkantet und kaum arbeitet. Gibt einen richtig harten unangenehmen Impuls weiter.
Scheint relativ unabhängig vom Setup zu sein und kommt eher selten vor, weil ich relativ selten so lande.

Irgendwie will ich glaube ich doch Gabeln die deutlich steifer in "Bremsrichtung" sind (wie nennt man das richtig?)


----------



## trischi24 (18. Juni 2021)

Livanh schrieb:


> Hat hier nochjemand das Problem, oder vielleicht den Eindruck das die Selva (C) bei einzelnen harten Schlägen auf block geht?
> 
> Bemerke es vor allem bei Sprüngen die etwas mehr auf dem HR gelandet werden. Habe den Eindruck das die Gabel sich dann einfach verkantet und kaum arbeitet. Gibt einen richtig harten unangenehmen Impuls weiter.
> Scheint relativ unabhängig vom Setup zu sein und kommt eher selten vor, weil ich relativ selten so lande.
> ...


Nope, hatte ich in 2 Jahren noch nie. Und ich bin definitiv auch schon Sprünge grenzwertig gelandet und schone das Rad für gewöhnlich auch nicht.
Von was für Dimensionen sprichst du denn etwa? Sprünge mit 1m, 5m, 10m?
Hast deine Gabel evtl Buchsenspiel?
Grüße


----------



## Livanh (18. Juni 2021)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Nope, hatte ich in 2 Jahren noch nie. Und ich bin definitiv auch schon Sprünge grenzwertig gelandet und schone das Rad für gewöhnlich auch nicht.
> Von was für Dimensionen sprichst du denn etwa? Sprünge mit 1m, 5m, 10m?
> Hast deine Gabel evtl Buchsenspiel?
> Grüße


Kein Spiel. Weiss auch nicht wie groß der Sprung jetzt genau war, lass es 4 Meter recht schnell in eine nicht allzu steile Landung sein. Ist das Holzgap am Ochsenkopf gewesen, falls es jemand kennt. Nix weiter besonderes.
Beim zweiten mal dann bewusst mehr frontlastig gelandet, kein Problem.
Davor ists mir aufgefallen als ich vielleicht 6 Stufen gesprungen bin.


----------



## AMSel130 (18. Juni 2021)

Meine Selva war auch bei CS wegen Gabelkronenknacken. Ging schnell und es wurde auf wunsch direkt auf 43er offset geändert. Vor der Reparatur hatte ich die Abstreifer neu gemacht. Nach dem Service kam ordentlich Öl aus dem linken Abstreifer. Laut CS nicht deren Fehler, es sei ein Verschleißteil. Also selbst getauscht. Das Öl sprudelt quasi gerade so aus dem Abstreifer. Ich habe es erst auf die warmen Temperaturen und die harten Schläge in Nauders und Serfaus geschoben. Noch mal Casting runter und sehr viel Öl auf der Luftseite gefunden. Luftkammer auf, nahezu trocken. Hab jetzt die Dichtung des Luftkolbens getauscht, alles ordenlich geschmirt (auch die Neopos) und nun ist ruhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkp (18. Juni 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Und die CTS Ventile kannst du eben austauschen.
> Und mit der LSC veränderst du auch immer die HSC mit.


Ah. OK so war das gemeint. Ich dachte es ist von Reglern die Rede.


----------



## bbkp (18. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Nein.


Danke, ich hab jetzt so eine eingespannte  stoffloesung aber die funktioniert auch nicht gscheid.


----------



## hans7 (19. Juni 2021)

Die Selva R bekommt ein kleines Update









						First Look: Formula's Prototype Dual Crown Enduro Fork & New Lightweight Brakes - Pinkbike
					

The target weight for the new fork is 2270 grams, an impressive figure for a dual crown.




					m.pinkbike.com


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Juni 2021)

Das heißt ja, dass das auch rückwärts kompatibel mit allen anderen Selvas ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal die Kompression weit zu und den Rebound weit geöffnet. Sehr gut und satt. So taugt mir das tatsächlich viel mehr. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Gabel dadurch so viel komfortabler wird.


Ich bin so doof. Ich bin die ganze Zeit mit dem goldenen Ventil rum gefahren.

Gestern das Blaue drin gehabt aber auch die Compression halb zu und den rebound offen.

Die Gabel sinkt bei Stufen nun etwas mehr in den FW aber über Wurzeln passt das noch besser.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (19. Juni 2021)

Hat vielleicht jemand so einen 10mm Travel Adjust Spacer rumliegen und möchte den mir, gegen Entgelt natürlich, zusenden?


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Juni 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand so einen 10mm Travel Adjust Spacer rumliegen und möchte den mir, gegen Entgelt natürlich, zusenden?


Ich habe den noch irgendwo glaube ich. Schick mir mal deine Adresse. Steck ich in einen Brief.


----------



## hans7 (19. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Das heißt ja, dass das auch rückwärts kompatibel mit allen anderen Selvas ist.


zum Teil, aber viel wird ja nicht geändert: Update auf 170mm, dachte eigenltich die gibts sowieso schon in 160mm und extended. Aber anscheineind wird haupsächlich die Brücke geändert. Lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (20. Juni 2021)

Hat niemand so ein Teil übrig?


----------



## MK83 (20. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Frage am Rande. Ich würde tatsächlich mal gern anderes Öl für die Dämpfung probieren. Würde Putoline HPX 2.5 hier passen? Das habe ich noch von meiner Aktion für die Shimano Bremsen.
> 
> Die "guten" Staubabstreifer habe ich auch schon hier liegen, sodass das gleich passen würde. Die anderen lassen immer einen leichten Fettfilm auf den Stanchions.


Ich habe dieses Öl jetzt einfach mal getestet. Für mich persönlich hat sich das Dämpfungsverhalten der Gabel eindeutig verbessert. Speziell bei schnellen, kurz aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen hatte ich ja immer Probleme ein zufriedenstellendes Verhalten zu erhalten.

Mein bisher bestes Resultat hatte ich mich 55/80 psi und dem silbernen CTS ohne Shim.

Nach dem Wechsel habe ich 5 psi mehr in die Positivkammer gefüllt um die geringere Dämpfung ein wenig zu kompensieren. Bei meinen üblichen Fahrten fühlte sich das schon zu straff an. Heute fuhr sich das in Kombination mit dem goldenen CTS schon merklich besser.
Die Zugstufe lies ich ja bereits durch andere Shims beschleunigen, weshalb ich da befürchtete sie könnte jetzt viel zu schnell werden. Sie lässt sich jedoch noch so einstellen, dass mir die Gabel nicht verspringt (7 Klicks von geschlossen).

Alles in allem hat es sich für mich gelohnt und ging, dank der Youtube-Anleitung von Formula, sehr einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (24. Juni 2021)

An die Selva R Fahrer. 
Ich fahre meine R mit 65psi und in der Positivkammer 70psi. Dann zieht die sich ca 5mm zusammen. Laut Formula sollte der Druck ja zur Negativkammer +10 bis +30 psi sein. Habt ihr das auch das die sich schon bei weniger Druckunterschied zusammenzieht?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (24. Juni 2021)

Was braucht man jetzt für den Umbau auf Coil. Das ganze umbaukit oder reichen nur bestimmte Teile. Hab hier glaub ich was gelesen das man den ganzen mit gar nicht unbedingt braucht. Und gibt's eine Tabelle für welche Feder man braucht?


----------



## crisotop (24. Juni 2021)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> An die Selva R Fahrer.
> Ich fahre meine R mit 65psi und in der Positivkammer 70psi. Dann zieht die sich ca 5mm zusammen. Laut Formula sollte der Druck ja zur Negativkammer +10 bis +30 psi sein. Habt ihr das auch das die sich schon bei weniger Druckunterschied zusammenzieht?


Bei meiner 27,5" EX R (auf 170mm getravelt) sinds +78/-95 also gut 15psi wo sie sich zum zusammenziehen anfängt. Befolgst du das _offizielle_ befüll-Prozedere? 

Negativkammer auslassen
Positivkammer befüllen
Lockout schließen
Negativkammer befüllen
Lockout öffnen
Alternativ kannst du die Gabel auch so gut als möglich mit auf Negativkammer angesetzter Pumpe auseinanderziehen, dann wird der angezeigte Druck vermutlich höher ausfallen.


----------



## Xyz79 (24. Juni 2021)

crisotop schrieb:


> Bei meiner 27,5" EX R (auf 170mm getravelt) sinds +78/-95 also gut 15psi wo sie sich zum zusammenziehen anfängt. Befolgst du das _offizielle_ befüll-Prozedere?
> 
> Negativkammer auslassen
> Positivkammer befüllen
> ...


Ja. Gehe genau nach der Anleitung vor. Wenn ich den Lockout dann öffne zieht sie sich dann die 5mm zusammen. Bei +5psi. Bei 20 psi zieht die sich locker 15mm- 20mm zusammen. 
Nicht das sich die Gabel nicht gut anfühlen würde. Aber hat mich halt gewundert wie da +20 oder +30psi funktionieren sollen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Juni 2021)

Die Sleva MK II soll ja eine noch schnellere Zugstufe bekommen. Ich verstehe das nicht. Ich fahre die Selva C mit soft Feder und habe nun für die Hitze bei uns das Optimum irgendwo zwischen 8 und 9 clicks von ganz geschlossen gefunden.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (24. Juni 2021)

Eigentlich sollte das Teil ja für einen Umbau auf Coil reichen oder?





						Formula Federeinheit für Selva C (170mm) - SB40236-00
					

Formula ▶ Spring Cartridge Kit Federeinheit für die Selva C Gabel mit 170 mm Federweg.




					www.bike24.de
				




Nur für Feder würde dann noch fehlen. Aber welche nur bei ca. 80kg fahrfertig?

PS: der Vorspannungsknopf fehlt auch noch?


----------



## bbkp (25. Juni 2021)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ja. Gehe genau nach der Anleitung vor. Wenn ich den Lockout dann öffne zieht sie sich dann die 5mm zusammen. Bei +5psi. Bei 20 psi zieht die sich locker 15mm- 20mm zusammen.
> Nicht das sich die Gabel nicht gut anfühlen würde. Aber hat mich halt gewundert wie da +20 oder +30psi funktionieren sollen.


ich fahre meine auf 150mm getravelled mit 95/115 psi. und sie hat die vollen 150mm.
am anfang hatt ich ein aehnliches problem. nach dem einstellen und einer minimalen ausfahrt. hatte sie 30-40mm weniger federweg. ich habe sie an cosmic sport zurueckgeschickt und die sache wurde anstandslos behoben. allerdings habe ich laenger gebraucht das zu erkennen weil neues rad, wiedereinstig ins mtb,... und vor allem hab ich nicht gewusst dass die gabel den maximalen federweg ca 15mm unterhalb der krone erreicht.
hab immer wieder mein cockpit angepasst...🥴
augefallen ist es mir erst auf diesem foto nachdem ich einen gelben kabelbinder fuer den max federweg montiert habe:


ich denke du wirst sie einschicken muessen.


----------



## crisotop (25. Juni 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die Sleva MK II soll ja eine noch schnellere Zugstufe bekommen. Ich verstehe das nicht. Ich fahre die Selva C mit soft Feder und habe nun für die Hitze bei uns das Optimum irgendwo zwischen 8 und 9 clicks von ganz geschlossen gefunden.


Ich glaub die vermarkten die derzeit aktuelle, bereits schnellere Zugstufe "neu", nachdem das nirgends angekündigt wurde.
Meine alte fahr ich mit knapp 80psi in einer 170er R einfach offen und es passt mir sehr gut. Im Winter halt etwas gar langsam, aber da ists mir auch egal


----------



## Xyz79 (26. Juni 2021)

bbkp schrieb:


> ich fahre meine auf 150mm getravelled mit 95/115 psi. und sie hat die vollen 150mm.
> am anfang hatt ich ein aehnliches problem. nach dem einstellen und einer minimalen ausfahrt. hatte sie 30-40mm weniger federweg. ich habe sie an cosmic sport zurueckgeschickt und die sache wurde anstandslos behoben. allerdings habe ich laenger gebraucht das zu erkennen weil neues rad, wiedereinstig ins mtb,... und vor allem hab ich nicht gewusst dass die gabel den maximalen federweg ca 15mm unterhalb der krone erreicht.
> hab immer wieder mein cockpit angepasst...🥴
> augefallen ist es mir erst auf diesem foto nachdem ich einen gelben kabelbinder fuer den max federweg montiert habe:
> ...


Das Phänomen das sie bei der Fahrt weiter einsinkt habe ich in der Form nicht. Ich kann nur nicht den angegebenen Druckunterschied einstellen weil sie sich da schon zusammenzieht. Die Gabel war erst zum Tausch der CSU und nem Service im Winter bei cosmic. 
Funktionieren tut sie 1A. Hatte mich nur schon länger gewundert. Aber nicht gefragt da sie ja super läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Juni 2021)

Ich mache die Woche mal einen kleinen Service mit den neuen SKF Abstreifern. Bei der Trail Trophy heute war ihr das wohl zu viel und die Suppe kam oben raus.


----------



## AMSel130 (28. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich mache die Woche mal einen kleinen Service mit den neuen SKF Abstreifern. Bei der Trail Trophy heute war ihr das wohl zu viel und die Suppe kam oben raus.


Beide Rohre? Bei meine S war die Luftkammerdichtung durch und hat das Casting unter Druck gesetzt. Deswegen hats oben zum Abstreifer raus gedrückt. Welche SKF Dichtungen baust du da genau ein? Ich dachte immer es passen nur die Formula


----------



## Nordender (28. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich mache die Woche mal einen kleinen Service mit den neuen SKF Abstreifern. Bei der Trail Trophy heute war ihr das wohl zu viel und die Suppe kam oben raus.


Hast du einen Link, wo man die SKF Abstreifer bestellen kann? Meine Suche war bislang leider erfolglos.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Juni 2021)

AMSel130 schrieb:


> Beide Rohre? Bei meine S war die Luftkammerdichtung durch und hat das Casting unter Druck gesetzt. Deswegen hats oben zum Abstreifer raus gedrückt. Welche SKF Dichtungen baust du da genau ein? Ich dachte immer es passen nur die Formula


Bei beiden. Hatte ich schon bei der Air, jetzt bei der Coil auch.


Nordender schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link, wo man die SKF Abstreifer bestellen kann? Meine Suche war bislang leider erfolglos.


Schau mal weiter oben hier. Die Dichtungen von der Nero, die ich verlinkt hatte, sollen SKF sein.


----------



## trischi24 (28. Juni 2021)

Nordender schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link, wo man die SKF Abstreifer bestellen kann? Meine Suche war bislang leider erfolglos.


Hab meine damals über LemonShox in Nürnberg bei einem Bikeyoke Service mitbestellt. Am besten einfach mal anrufen und fragen. Die verkaufen dir die Dichtungen bestimmt auch einzeln


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Juni 2021)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Hab meine damals über LemonShox in Nürnberg bei einem Bikeyoke Service mitbestellt. Am besten einfach mal anrufen und fragen. Die verkaufen dir die Dichtungen bestimmt auch einzeln


Na oder wie von mir oben verlinkt bei Nubuk Bikes bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkp (29. Juni 2021)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Das Phänomen das sie bei der Fahrt weiter einsinkt habe ich in der Form nicht. Ich kann nur nicht den angegebenen Druckunterschied einstellen weil sie sich da schon zusammenzieht. Die Gabel war erst zum Tausch der CSU und nem Service im Winter bei cosmic.
> Funktionieren tut sie 1A. Hatte mich nur schon länger gewundert. Aber nicht gefragt da sie ja super läuft.


ich denke da muss noch hinreichend gewicht und damit druck dazukommen, und dass ist bei dir nicht der fall.
daher glaub ich dass das verhalten nicht in ordnung ist und du solltest es mit cosmic abklaeren.


----------



## hans7 (30. Juni 2021)

Kurze Frage aus Interesse:
Kann man die Selva Coil eigentlich auch traveln z.b. von 180 auf 170 oder geht das nur bei den Air Varianten?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. Juni 2021)

Gibt's die nicht eh nur mit 160 und 170 mm? Bzw. bei 29" überhaupt nur mit 160 mm?


----------



## Nordender (30. Juni 2021)

Ich fahre meine auf Coil umgebaute Selva EX mit 170mm


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Juni 2021)

Habe bei probike eine Selva S 160mm mit 15x110mm Achse bestellt. Steht so in der Bestellbestätigung und auch auf dem Karton außen.
Drin ist allerdings eine mit 20x110mm Achse 🙁 
Seltsam finde ich allerdings, dass es die wohl nur für 170/180mm Federweg in 27,5" oder 160mm in 29" gab. Messe an den Standrohren aber 165mm und die Einbauhöhe passt mit 550mm auch 🤷‍♀️.
Email habe ich schon geschrieben, Antwortzeit aber mindestens eine Woche...
War wohl die letzte im Shop und befürchte, dass ich wohl keine gewünschte mehr bekommen werde. Also falls jemand eine mit 20x110mm braucht 😉


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. Juni 2021)

Geht noch blöder: Habe mir letzten Jahr eine mit 15 mm Achse bestellt, weil ich geglaubt habe, dass ein neues Laufrad mit 20 mm Achse zu teuer kommt. Bin dann heuer drauf gekommen, wie einfach es ist, ein Laufrad selbst einzuspeichen. Hätt' ich das damals gewusst, würd ich heute 20 mm fahren. Ist einfach das bessere Maß.

Und sonst: Viel Glück mit dem Umtausch. Ist ja immer so eine Sache.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Juni 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Geht noch blöder: Habe mir letzten Jahr eine mit 15 mm Achse bestellt, weil ich geglaubt habe, dass ein neues Laufrad mit 20 mm Achse zu teuer kommt. Bin dann heuer drauf gekommen, wie einfach es ist, ein Laufrad selbst einzuspeichen. Hätt' ich das damals gewusst, würd ich heute 20 mm fahren. Ist einfach das bessere Maß.
> 
> Und sonst: Viel Glück mit dem Umtausch. Ist ja immer so eine Sache.


Wir können ja tauschen 😉


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. Juni 2021)

Hab grad im Frühjahr heuer das Vorderrad neu eingespeicht.
Darum weiß ich das ja. 

Meine nächste Selva wird die mit Doppelbrücke sein. 
Oder es kommt was schönes von EXT. Die ERA finde ich nicht so überzeugend.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Juni 2021)

Ich hätte da noch ein C33i LR mit 240s 20mm.


----------



## hans7 (1. Juli 2021)

Hillllfeeeee

Ich hab den kleine Service gemacht inkl. Staubabstreiferwechsel. Jetzt habe ich das gleiche Problem, wie schon bei einer anderen Selva S, dass die nach dem Zusammenbau rauh läuft. Ich hab überhaupt keinen Plan was da zweimal jetzt schief gelaufen ist. Ich hab penibel gearbeitet, kein Dreck etc.. Beim Entfernen der alten Staubabstreifer die Tauchrohre über Kopf gehalten.

Das komische: Am Anfang lief alles smooth, nach ein paar Minuten läuft die Gabel rauh und man hört ein leichtes Kratzen.
Das raue laufen kam dann auch erst, nachdem ich die Luftkammer auf gemacht habe, Öl rein. Wieder zusammengebaut, Luft rein und nach paar Minuten lief sie rau.

Ich hab jetzt keinen Schimmer was ich machen kann und natürlich kurz vor dem Bikeurlaub, worst case also. :-(

Evtl. jemand im Raum München der mir zur Hand gehen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (2. Juli 2021)

Bei mir wird demnächst eine Selva S frei 29er 180mm mit umfangreichem Zubehör 
Neuwertig 
Bei Interesse PN


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. Juli 2021)

Hat schon mal jemand mit dem Shim am CTS Ventil herum gespielt? 
Nur aus Interesse, weil eigentlich könnte man dort ja auch ein anderes Shim montieren oder gar einen kleinen Stack bauen.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (3. Juli 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand mit dem Shim am CTS Ventil herum gespielt?
> Nur aus Interesse, weil eigentlich könnte man dort ja auch ein anderes Shim montieren oder gar einen kleinen Stack bauen.


Hab hier im forum sowas schon gelesen. Der hat vom blauen CTS etwas umgedreht. Ich schau morgen nochmal ob ich es finde weils mich selber auch interessiert.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (4. Juli 2021)

@Tyrolens 

Hier wurde das mit den CTS beschrieben, ab Beitrag 50.






						Formula Selva Coil im Anflug: Maximale Performance für die italienische Federgabel?
					

Formula Selva Coil im Anflug: Maximale Performance für die italienische Federgabel?  Die Formula Selva zählt seit ihrer Einführung zur absoluten Spitzenklasse der Enduro-Federgabeln – in unserem großen Vergleichstest konnte die Luft-Variante mit der besten Performance aller Federgabeln...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. Juli 2021)

Okay. Danke. Ich hab derweil ein bisschen zerlegt und gemessen.
Das Formula Shim hat ein komisches Maß. 
0,11 mm dick, AD 9,15 mm und ID 5,40 mm??? Interessant wär ein Shim mit zb 10 mm AD, weil das mit 9,15 mm gerade so die Bohrungen abdeckt.


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (4. Juli 2021)

the donkey schrieb:


> Bei mir wird demnächst eine Selva S frei 29er 180mm mit umfangreichem Zubehör
> Neuwertig
> Bei Interesse PN


29er mit 180mm? Dachte, die geht nur bis 160mm.


----------



## hans7 (5. Juli 2021)

FYI:
Es gibt wohl verbesserte Staubabstreifer.
Hab das durch ein Telefonat mit Cosmic gesagt bekommen. Ich muss auch tatsächlich sagen, habe hier in Reserve tatsächlich zwei verschiedene Ausführenung. Auf den neuen schein nicht mehr "Formula" draufzustehen.


----------



## zymnokxx (5. Juli 2021)

the donkey schrieb:


> Bei mir wird demnächst eine Selva S frei 29er 180mm mit umfangreichem Zubehör
> Neuwertig
> Bei Interesse PN


in lila? oder schwarz?


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Juli 2021)

MK83 schrieb:


> Zur Info: habe meine *SKF* im Februar erhalten und die sind nun schwarz. Hatte zuerst gedacht die falschen bekommen zu haben (aufgrund der Fotos hier) aber sie greifen sich ganz anders an. Bin schon gespannt auf den Unterschied.





Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Wenn du die Staubabstreifer wechselst, nimm die von *SKF* (hier vor einigen Seiten im thread erwähnt). Doe Originalen von Formula sind nicht der Hit.





niconj schrieb:


> Na die für die Formula Nero die auch bei der Selva passen.





niconj schrieb:


> Ja. SB40222-00





hans7 schrieb:


> FYI:
> Es gibt wohl verbesserte Staubabstreifer.


Ja. Ich glaube du hast recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (5. Juli 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ja. Ich glaube du hast recht.



Das mit denen von der Nero habe ich mitbekommen, ich habe aber welche für die Selva bestellt und unterschiedliche Ausführungen. Das meine ich 😉
Also Original Formula für die Selva


----------



## the donkey (5. Juli 2021)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> in lila? oder schwarz?


In schwarz die in lila ist schon weg


----------



## the donkey (7. Juli 2021)

alex_bruchpilot schrieb:


> 29er mit 180mm? Dachte, die geht nur bis 160mm.


Ne gibt es auch in der Ausführung oder halt mittels Spacer zu reduzieren


----------



## wherewedroppin (11. Juli 2021)

Hallo, 
Ich plane auf den Pumptrack in meiner Nähe zu gehen, nur habe ich kein passendes Hardtail und müsste entsprechend mit meinem Fully dorthin. 

Meint ihr man kann es der Selva antun im Lockout auf einem Pumptrack zu fahren?


----------



## hans7 (11. Juli 2021)

wherewedroppin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich plane auf den Pumptrack in meiner Nähe zu gehen, nur habe ich kein passendes Hardtail und müsste entsprechend mit meinem Fully dorthin.
> 
> Meint ihr man kann es der Selva antun im Lockout auf einem Pumptrack zu fahren?


Also normalen pumptrack ohne Sprünge etc?
Sollte dann kein Problem sein, stell halt einfach den Lockout auf etwas weicher wenn länger fährst.


----------



## wherewedroppin (11. Juli 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Also normalen pumptrack ohne Sprünge etc?
> Sollte dann kein Problem sein, stell halt einfach den Lockout auf etwas weicher wenn länger fährst.


Schon eher mit Sprüngen, falls ich das hinbekomme

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (11. Juli 2021)

wherewedroppin schrieb:


> Schon eher mit Sprüngen, falls ich das hinbekomme
> 
> Danke für die Antwort


Wenn du dir mit dem Lockout unsicher bist erhöh doch den Druck. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## AMSel130 (11. Juli 2021)

Nach dem an einer meiner Selva S die Kolbendichtung verschlissen war, somit das Casting unter Druck gesetzt hat und Öl aus den Abstreifer gedrückt wurde, kommt jetzt nach 4000hm wieder etwas Öl aus dem Abstreifer der Luft Seite. Ich habe Kolbendichtung und Abstreifer erneuert. An meiner anderen Selva kommt nix heraus. Ist etwas Ölverlust akzeptabel? Es ist deutlich mehr wie bei allen anderen Gabel die ich je gesehen habe. Selbst die 10 jahre alte 40er (nie geserviced, böse Macke im Kashima) eines Freundes verliert weniger Öl (vielleicht nur weil leer 😂)


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Juli 2021)

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass das Öl (auch bei der Selva C) immer nach unten durchsickert. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich bei der C Version oben noch 10cc einfüllen soll, dann habe ich nach 3 Monaten (so lange dauert das etwa) 25cc auf der Coil (bzw. Luftseite). Da kann schon ein ordentlicher Mehrdruck entstehen, der dann oben wieder raus kommt.

Ich habe vorgestern erst meine Selva C geserviced. Auf der Coilseite kam unten ne ordentliche Menge Öl raus, auf der Dämpfungsseite eher so, wie beim ersten Service eingefüllt. Ich habe auch erst mal die Dichtung gewechselt aber habe wenig Hoffnung, denn auch bei meiner Selva Air war das Öl immer weg.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Juli 2021)

Das ist möglich, aber ehrlich: Lieber viel Öl im lower leg als zu wenig und so lange die Gabel gut arbeitet, sehe ich da auch keine Probleme. Andere jammern, dass ihnen die oberen Buchsen und Staubabstreifer austrocknen. 
Problematisch wird's, wenn sich das Öl überall verteilt oder die Luftkammer trocken läuft.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Juli 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Luftkammer trocken läuft.


Das genau war bei meiner C der Fall. Da ist nur noch das Fett drin gewesen, welches ich bei der Installation selbiger drauf geschmiert habe. Das passiert bei einer RS nicht.

Bei 25cc auf der einen und 15cc auf der anderen kann das nicht gut funktionieren und die Dauer, in der das Öl nach unten sickert ist auch zu kurz um es gleich mit einem kleinen Service zu beheben. 

Ich muss wirklich mal das Fett-Öl Gemisch anrühren und oben reintun.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Juli 2021)

Bei der C musst du auch nicht viel schmieren. Ist nicht so dicht wie eine Luftkammer und muss es auch nicht. Du machst es für die Progression, oder? Da wäre dann Fett wirklich besser geeignet.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Juli 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Bei der C musst du auch nicht viel schmieren. Ist nicht so dicht wie eine Luftkammer und muss es auch nicht. Du machst es für die Progression, oder? Da wäre dann Fett wirklich besser geeignet.


Nein mache ich nicht. Formula schreibt 10cc vor. Die Feder soll ordentlich gefettet werden.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Juli 2021)

Im Bikemarkt verkauft jemand eine Nero Kartusche. Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich mir die holen und schlachten soll. Wäre interessant, ob da einzelne Komponenten kompatibel sind. 
Hat jemand von euch Interesse, zb am Zugstufenkolben


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Juli 2021)

Bei RCZ gab es gestern eine Selva R für 399,- in violett.


----------



## zymnokxx (14. Juli 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Bei RCZ gab es gestern eine Selva R für 399,- in violett.


vermutlich genau 1. Ich war zu spät dran, wie alle anderen hier vermutlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Juli 2021)

RCZ schau ich mir gar nicht mehr an. Das ist eine so komische Firma.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Juli 2021)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> vermutlich genau 1. Ich war zu spät dran, wie alle anderen hier vermutlich auch


Wie beim AXS X01 Schaltwerk vor ein paar Wochen für 299,- 


Tyrolens schrieb:


> RCZ schau ich mir gar nicht mehr an. Das ist eine so komische Firma.


Ich habe bisher nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn ich mal nicht zu spät dran war. Klar, man muss das Geld erst einmal auslegen und lange warten aber es kommt alles irgendwann an und die Preise sind unschlagbar.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Juli 2021)

Irgendwie passt das mit der Selva C nicht so wie ich das will. Klar funktioniert sie super in den meisten Situationen aber heute bin ich mal wieder auf einem richtig ruppigen Trail gewesen, der gleich am Anfang einen Drop to mehr oder weniger Flat hat. Lass es 1.50m sein… egal wie weit die Compression beim Blauen zu ist, ich schlage dort immer durch und das bei der Super Firm Feder. Weiter unten ebenfalls. Entweder bin ich seit ich die Gabel habe schneller geworden oder fetter.

Das passt irgendwie nicht. Ich bin schon am überlegen mal auf die R Version umzubauen um zu schauen ob ich mit Luft hier besser klar komme. Mit der Edge war dieser Trail kein Problem.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (18. Juli 2021)

Also bei einem 1,5m Drop ins Flat darf so ne Gabel schon mal durchschlagen. Meinst das wäre mit einer anderen Gabel besser? Vielleicht ja, mit viel Spacern was in anderen Situationen kontraproduktiv wäre.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Juli 2021)

Da gibt es schon einige Optionen.
Härtere Feder oder härtere Druckstufe (rot oder grün) oder Fett in die Federkammer oder andere Gabel kaufen.  Umrüstung auf S oder R geht freilich auch.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Juli 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Also bei einem 1,5m Drop ins Flat darf so ne Gabel schon mal durchschlagen. Meinst das wäre mit einer anderen Gabel besser? Vielleicht ja, mit viel Spacern was in anderen Situationen kontraproduktiv wäre.


Mit der Edge war das nicht. 


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Da gibt es schon einige Optionen.
> Härtere Feder oder härtere Druckstufe (rot oder grün) oder Fett in die Federkammer oder andere Gabel kaufen.  Umrüstung auf S oder R geht freilich auch.


Ich schau halt mal. Noch eine härtere Feder gibt es nicht. Vielleicht muss ich einfach auch abnehmen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Juli 2021)

War Edge wieder reindengeln schon? 🤔


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Juli 2021)

Oder eine Era kaufen.  🙈 

Die Öhlins Feder passt doch?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (18. Juli 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Mit der Edge war das nicht.
> 
> Ich schau halt mal. Noch eine härtere Feder gibt es nicht. Vielleicht muss ich einfach auch abnehmen.


Und welches CTS hast du drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Juli 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> War Edge wieder reindengeln schon? 🤔


Das ist leider keine Option mehr. 


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Oder eine Era kaufen.


Weiß nicht. Das was ich bisher gelesen habe stimmt mich skeptisch.


Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Und welches CTS hast du drin?


Blau.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Juli 2021)

Mezzer Pro wäre dann wohl ne Option. 🤔
Komm jetzt nicht mit der Gabelbrücke, warst auch nicht zu fies, die Edge mit Fender zu zeigen.
😁

Edit: OK, weiß nicht, inwiefern maximaler Discount zwecks Influencer-Abgabe eine Rolle spielen muss. 🤔


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (18. Juli 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Das ist leider keine Option mehr.
> 
> Weiß nicht. Das was ich bisher gelesen habe stimmt mich skeptisch.
> 
> Blau.


Blau. Dreh mal die blaue Scheibe um damit die Einkerbung oben ist. So wie hier beschrieben:





__





						Formula Selva Coil im Anflug: Maximale Performance für die italienische Federgabel?
					

Formula Selva Coil im Anflug: Maximale Performance für die italienische Federgabel?  Die Formula Selva zählt seit ihrer Einführung zur absoluten Spitzenklasse der Enduro-Federgabeln – in unserem großen Vergleichstest konnte die Luft-Variante mit der besten Performance aller Federgabeln...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Juli 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Blau. Dreh mal die blaue Scheibe um damit die Einkerbung oben ist. So wie hier beschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schau ich mir mal an. Danke. Sollte ja schnell erledigt sein.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Juli 2021)

Würde grob dem orangen Ventil entsprechen, wobei das noch eine Ringnut unter'm Shim hat. 

Ein oranges und rotes Ventil könnte ich Dir leihen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Juli 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Würde grob dem orangen Ventil entsprechen, wobei das noch eine Ringnut unter'm Shim hat.
> 
> Ein oranges und rotes Ventil könnte ich Dir leihen.


Danke. Ich probier das vorher mal aus. Das orangene war damals in der S Version der Gabel für mich besser als das blaue.

Ist halt mal wieder die Frage, ob das schon High Speed ist, wenn man hier am Boden einschlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Juli 2021)

Wenn du das CTS Ventil zerlegst, nimm einen Heißluftföhn zum lösen des Schraubensicherungsklebers.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Juli 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wenn du das CTS Ventil zerlegst, nimm einen Heißluftföhn zum lösen des Schraubensicherungsklebers.


Wie macht man das eigentlich? Oben einen Maulschlüssel. Wo hält man gegen?


----------



## MK83 (19. Juli 2021)

Ich habe es mit einer Seegeringzange geschafft.
Theoretisch müsste es mit dem CTS-Tool auch funktionieren aber da hätte ich Angst mir die Stifte zu verbiegen oder abzubrechen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Juli 2021)

Hab's mit dem CTS Tool gemacht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juli 2021)

Voll der Witz eigentlich. Ich hatte angesprochen, dass das Öl von oben schnell nach unten abhaut und bei 10cc oben bei der Coil Gabel zu Problemen führen kann, wenn dann unten 25cc drin sind.


We now advise to put only 3CC on the spring chamber. The fork probably leaked because of too much oil in the down chamber.

The Nero cartridge is not compatible with Selva forks.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Juli 2021)

Nimm Fett. 

Was soll bei (zu viel) Öl passieren? Wird das dann durch Überdruck nach unten gepresst?  🙈

Italien, wie es leibt und lebt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juli 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Nimm Fett.
> 
> Was soll bei (zu viel) Öl passieren? Wird das dann durch Überdruck nach unten gepresst?  🙈
> 
> Italien, wie es leibt und lebt.


Das Öl verschwindet ja sehr schnell nach unten. Dann hast du unten 25cc drin, die es dann wieder durch die Abstreifer nach außen drückt.


----------



## hans7 (26. Juli 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Nimm Fett.
> 
> Was soll bei (zu viel) Öl passieren? Wird das dann durch Überdruck nach unten gepresst?  🙈
> 
> Italien, wie es leibt und lebt.


Bei mir ist es oben an den Staubabstreifern raus gekommen. Entweder waren die DustWiper durch, oder es war tatsächlich so viel Öl im Casting, das es mir das oben rausgedrückt hat


----------



## Xyz79 (26. Juli 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es oben an den Staubabstreifern raus gekommen. Entweder waren die DustWiper durch, oder es war tatsächlich so viel Öl im Casting, das es mir das oben rausgedrückt hat


Die fangen bei derSelva immer irgendwann an zu siffen. Ich nehm das als Service Anzeige.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Juli 2021)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Die fangen bei derSelva immer irgendwann an zu siffen. Ich nehm das als Service Anzeige.


Kann ich nur bedingt bestätigen. Während das bei meiner Selva S wirklich so war, kam das Siffen bei der C viel schneller. Liegt vielleicht wirklich daran, dass Formula hier bis vor kurzem noch 10cc in der Coil Kammer empfohlen hat. Ich werde das jetzt mal beheben und mir wirklich ein Öl-Fett Gemisch zurechtmachen. Nur Fett drin will ich nicht, denn irgendwann läuft da die Dichtung trocken. 

Der Umbau des blauen Ventils steht auch noch an aber irgendwie mag ich nicht glauben, dass mir das weiterhilft. Ich schlage nun schon auf zwei meiner recht oft befahrenen Trails durch und das bei kleineren Schlägen als den oben benannten 1.50m Drop to Flat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Juli 2021)

Reicht die Ölmenge bzw. ist das Volumen klein genug, dass es das Öl oben raus drückt?
Ich meinte aber eher, dass  es das Öl aus der Federkammer nach unten raus drückt.
Wie gesagt, Fett rein, dann sollte das auch dort bleiben und das Volumen verkleinern. 

Ich glaube nach wie vor, dass du eine härtere Feder brauchst. Ich wiege in voller Montur 68 kg und fahre die Softe Feder. Die Federhärten bei Formula sind 8/9/10 N/mm. Wenn ich bei 68 kg 8 N/mm fahre, dann wären es bei 90 kg 10,5 N/mm und bei 100 kg schon fast 12 N/mm.

Mit der Druckstufe sollte man den Federweg eigentlich weniger "einstellen". Da ist der Federweg doch nur ein Indikator und wie viel man Druckstufe braucht, hängt dann doch eher vom Fahrgefühl bzw. der Traktion ab. 
Seit ich am Heck den Arma fahre, schlägt bei mir vorne auch nix mehr durch. Die Durchschläge hatte ich aber auch nur bei Übergängen von Trails auf Forstwege. Könnte am Sag liegen. Waren vorher 20%, jetzt 30%. 

Das Thema ist halt schon recht komplex und ich glaube, meine Setups finde ich nicht durch Arbeit, sondern durch Glück und Zufall.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Juli 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Reicht die Ölmenge bzw. ist das Volumen klein genug, dass es das Öl oben raus drückt?


Nein. Das Öl wird von Oben nach unten gedrückt und von dort dann durch die Abstreifer oben raus. Anders geht es ja auch nicht.

Ich schau mal nach der Öhlins Feder. Da kommen ja nur die 6 (91kg) oder die 7 (100kg) in Frage.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Juli 2021)

Dann darf das aber nur auf der linken Seite vorkommen. Rechts, wo die Dämpfung sitzt, ist ja deutlich mehr Platz. 

Wegen der Nero Kartusche. Da passt wenn, dann nur, wenn man die mit der Selva Kartusche hybridisieren kann. 

NSMB hat die Selva C zum Testen. Zerlegt haben die sie schon mal:









						NSMB.com - Teardown: Formula Selva C Fork
					

Selva series forks are a little different on the inside than most of the mass-produced competition...




					nsmb.com
				





Schaut euch den HSR Shimstack an. Sehr interessanter Aufbau mit Crossover Aufbau. Ich vermute mal, das ist so gemacht, dass es im HS nicht so schnell wird, im LS und MS aber trotzdem schnell ausfedert. 

Und dann gitb's noch ein Photo vom zerlegten grauen CTS Ventil. Das wäre schon spannend, weil das so viel Durchgang hat, dass man einen kleinen Shimstack aufbauen könnte.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juli 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> NSMB hat die Selva C zum Testen. Zerlegt haben die sie schon mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir hat es auch immer nur vermehrt auf der linken Seite gesifft.

Aus dem Teardown: _I'm told it's similar to a 20wt oil._


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Juli 2021)

Sehr gut. Ich habe noch einen Liter Fox Gold eingelagert.


----------



## hans7 (29. Juli 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es auch immer nur vermehrt auf der linken Seite gesifft.
> 
> Aus dem Teardown: _I'm told it's similar to a 20wt oil._


Dann wäre das danico biotech Öl nicht so richtig passend, oder?









						DANICO BIOTECH Air Chamber & Lower Leg Oil | 0W30 | 1 Liter, 27,50 €
					

DANICO BIOTECH Air Chamber & Lower Leg Oil | 0W30 | 1L Biotech Air Chamber & Lower Leg Oil ist ein vollsynthetisches Bio-Schmieröl für die inneren Schmierst




					r2-bike.com


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juli 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Dann wäre das danico biotech Öl nicht so richtig passend, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein. Das ist 0W30. Fox Gold passt. Habe ich auch noch da.


----------



## hans7 (29. Juli 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Nein. Das ist 0W30. Fox Gold passt. Habe ich auch noch da.


Jetzt hab ich ne ganze Flasche von dem Zeug da. Meinst das geht nicht so richtig? Ist eigentlich ja nur zur Schmierung


----------



## MK83 (29. Juli 2021)

Ich persönlich würde es verwenden. Wie du schon geschrieben hast dient es ja "nur" zur Schmierung. In den meisten Federgabelthemen wird sogar die Verwendung von herkömmlichen Motoröl empfohlen.

Bei der Dämpfung sieht es natürlich anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Juli 2021)

Das ist ja sowieso wurscht, was man verwendet, so lange es schmiert oder die Reibung nicht zu groß wird. 
Im Winter würde ich zb kein Fox Gold verwenden. Das wird zu zäh.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Juli 2021)

So. Ich habe mir mal die 6er Öhlins Feder bestellt. Auch wenn die nur bis 91kg ist, sollte das passen. Ich bin stand jetzt schon bei 90kg angelangt und sollte die nächsten Wochen noch etwas an Gewicht verlieren.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (30. Juli 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> So. Ich habe mir mal die 6er Öhlins Feder bestellt. Auch wenn die nur bis 91kg ist, sollte das passen. Ich bin stand jetzt schon bei 90kg angelangt und sollte die nächsten Wochen noch etwas an Gewicht verlieren.


Du bist aber ein optimistischer Mensch 😜


War heute im Bikepark. Gabel lief wirklich super (selva Coil mit blauem CTS). Viel mehr Grip und harte Schläge werden nur sanft weiter gegeben. Viel besser als die Lyrik. Federweg hab ich nur ca. 160mm genutzt. Bin aber auch nicht volle Lotte gefahren. Bei der zweiten Fahrt hats mir das Schaltwerk zerlegt ohne Fremdeinwirkung. Nur aus einer Linkskurve rausbeschleunigt und es hat gekracht. Und schön die neue Sitzstrebe zerkratzt. Mit dem Patrol hab ich nur Probleme. Auf jeden Fall werde ich auch noch austesten wenn man den unteren Shim von blauen CTS dreht. Aber fazit ist auf jeden Fall geile Gabel 😍


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juli 2021)

Sehr geil!

Schönreden
Schönschreiben
Schönsaufne

Hauptsache, geil!
☝🏻😍


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Juli 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sehr geil!
> 
> Schönreden
> Schönschreiben
> ...


Hauptsache irgendeinen Müll schreiben.


Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> wenn man den unteren Shim von blauen CTS dreht


Hab ich mir für morgen auf die Liste geschrieben.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juli 2021)

Entspann dich! War Radfahren schon? 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (30. Juli 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Entspann dich! War Radfahren schon? 🤔


Wie denn mit kaputten Schaltwerk. Und Ersatz gibt's keinen 😵


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juli 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Wie denn mit kaputten Schaltwerk. Und Ersatz gibt's keinen 😵


Was brauchst? 🤔


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (30. Juli 2021)

@Trail Surfer schreibselt nicht nur Lötzinn.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juli 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> @Trail Surfer schreibselt nicht nur Lötzinn.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Juli 2021)

Bin auch am Überlegen. Mit der "soft" Fedre komme ich auf 15% Sag. Ich hätt noch ein wenig Restfederweg. Also entweder eine weichere Feder von Öhlins bestellen, oder das graue CTS Ventil. Oder beides.  
Nötig wär's nicht, die Gabel fährt sich auch so ganz wunderbar und kraftsparend.


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Juli 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Bin auch am Überlegen. Mit der "soft" Fedre komme ich auf 15% Sag. Ich hätt noch ein wenig Restfederweg. Also entweder eine weichere Feder von Öhlins bestellen, oder das graue CTS Ventil. Oder beides.
> Nötig wär's nicht, die Gabel fährt sich auch so ganz wunderbar und kraftsparend.


Meinst du das Desert?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Juli 2021)

Oder hieß es mal "grey"?
Jedenfalls das aktuelle "regular soft", das so aussieht:






Früher sah es mal so aus:







Wäre insofern spannend, als es viel Ölfluss zu lässt man man daher mit den Shims spielen könne.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. August 2021)

6er Öhlins Feder ist eingebaut und passt. Sie ist 30gr. leichter als die Selva Super Firm Feder mit Fett. D.h. das Gewicht wird circa gleich sein. Die Öhlins fühlt sich nicht so stabil an wie die Selva Feder.

Gleich geht es zum ersten Mal in den Deister. Da kann ich genug testen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. August 2021)

Gut zu Wissen. Welchen Sag hast du jetzt?


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Gut zu Wissen. Welchen Sag hast du jetzt?


Hab ich noch nicht gemessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (7. August 2021)

Servus,
ich brauch mal kurz Feedback, will bei meiner einen Lowerleg Service machen da sifft, Dichtungen sind klar aber wie leicht gehen die Teile wieder in die Tauchrohreinheit? Gibt es ein Werkzeug zum einschlagen?
Gruß
Bgh


----------



## hans7 (7. August 2021)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich brauch mal kurz Feedback, will bei meiner einen Lowerleg Service machen da sifft, Dichtungen sind klar aber wie leicht gehen die Teile wieder in die Tauchrohreinheit? Gibt es ein Werkzeug zum einschlagen?
> Gruß
> Bgh


Du meinst die Staubabstreifer? 
Die gehen leicht rein, das Werkzeug von RockShox passt: 35mm


----------



## trischi24 (7. August 2021)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich brauch mal kurz Feedback, will bei meiner einen Lowerleg Service machen da sifft, Dichtungen sind klar aber wie leicht gehen die Teile wieder in die Tauchrohreinheit? Gibt es ein Werkzeug zum einschlagen?
> Gruß
> Bgh


Muss man einpressen oder schlagen. Habe ich mit einem Rockshox Werkzeug gemacht, die haben ja auch 35mm Rohre. Gab's mal bei bike-components.de 
Grüße und viel Erfolg.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. August 2021)

Gestern ist mal kurz ein sehr erfahrener Fahrer (leichter als ich) mit meinem Rad gefahren und meinte, dass die Gabel viel zu weich eingestellt sei und er noch eine härtere Feder verbauen würde. Er kommt von der ZEB. Vielleicht ist das der Grund.

Ich habe aber auch das Gefühl, dass die 6er Öhlins Feder immer noch nicht reicht und die 7er rein müsste.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. August 2021)

Ich fahre zb mit voller Ausrüstung 25 mm Sag.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich fahre zb mit voller Ausrüstung 25 mm Sag.


Ich muss das mal genau messen. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich auf 20% SAG komme.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (12. August 2021)

Würde erst mal ein anderes CTS bzw. das blaue drehen probieren.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. August 2021)

25 mm bei mir sind ja dann 15% Sag. Das funktioniert bei mir zusammen mit dem blauen Ventil sehr gut. 
Ich war ja auch eine Zeit lang am Zweifeln wegen Federwegsausnutzung. Hab's gestern mal richtig laufen lassen.  Siehe da, Federweg voll ausgenutzt und das in einem Abschnitt, der eher zahm ist. 🙈


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> 25 mm bei mir sind ja dann 15% Sag. Das funktioniert bei mir zusammen mit dem blauen Ventil sehr gut.
> Ich war ja auch eine Zeit lang am Zweifeln wegen Federwegsausnutzung. Hab's gestern mal richtig laufen lassen.  Siehe da, *Federweg voll ausgenutzt und das in einem Abschnitt, der eher zahm ist.* 🙈


Geht mir auch so mit der 6er Öhlins. Ich glaube ehrlich nicht, dass da ein anderes CTS so viel mehr bringen würde. Ich bin einfach zu schwer und grob denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leemi (12. August 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so mit der 6er Öhlins. Ich glaube ehrlich nicht, dass da ein anderes CTS so viel mehr bringen würde. Ich bin einfach zu schwer und grob denke ich.


Dann musst wieder Luft fahren .
Fahre das rote CTS. Das blaue gefällt mir garnicht (sackt mir zu schnell weg am Anfang).
Ich denke die Gabel ist für Luft gebaut worden. Feder kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen. Das ist doch der ganze Jux an der Gabel. Mit Luft bleibt sie hoch im Federweg auch bei 50psi (starke Progression im Mittelteil).
Ist nur so'n Gedanke von mir...


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. August 2021)

Leemi schrieb:


> Dann musst wieder Luft fahren .
> Fahre das rote CTS. Das blaue gefällt mir garnicht (sackt mir zu schnell weg am Anfang).
> Ich denke die Gabel ist für Luft gebaut worden. Feder kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen. Das ist doch der ganze Jux an der Gabel. Mit Luft bleibt sie hoch im Federweg auch bei 50psi (starke Progression im Mittelteil).
> Ist nur so'n Gedanke von mir...


Die bleibt doch auch schön hoch im Federweg, ich habe aber bei harten Landungen immer Durchschläge. Eine härtere Feder würde hier schon helfen. Mit der Öhlins fährt sie sich auch schön, schlägt aber immer noch zu leicht durch. Irgendwie habe ich aber auch das Gefühl, dass die zwar auf dem Blatt härter ist, sie fühlte sich aber nicht so an in der Hand.


----------



## Leemi (12. August 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Die bleibt doch auch schön hoch im Federweg, ich habe aber bei harten Landungen immer Durchschläge. Eine härtere Feder würde hier schon helfen. Mit der Öhlins fährt sie sich auch schön, schlägt aber immer noch zu leicht durch. Irgendwie habe ich aber auch das Gefühl, dass die zwar auf dem Blatt härter ist, sie fühlte sich aber nicht so an in der Hand.


Wenn sie wirklich hoch im Federweg steht bei mir mit Luft, schlage ich die nur (gefühlt) mir ner Hilti durch.
Das Ding wird im mittleren Federweg sowas von progressiv... OK Du wiegst evtl mehr als ich (78 mit allem)... oder Du bist einfach zu krass unterwegs  Aber echt mal ... mit deinem Setup bringst Du auch ne 36er ans Ende.... Nimm halt ne Zeb und ruhe.... 
Edit: OK ne 36er ist für Dich einfach nur XC


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. August 2021)

Leemi schrieb:


> Wenn sie wirklich hoch im Federweg steht bei mir mit Luft, schlage ich die nur (gefühlt) mir ner Hilti durch.
> Das Ding wird im mittleren Federweg sowas von progressiv... OK Du wiegst evtl mehr als ich (78 mit allem)... oder Du bist einfach zu krass unterwegs  Aber echt mal ... mit deinem Setup bringst Du auch ne 36er ans Ende.... Nimm halt ne Zeb und ruhe....
> Edit: OK ne 36er ist für Dich einfach nur XC


Nein. Ich bin leider nicht so gut… nur mit 95kg etwas schwerer. Ich schlag auch nicht immer durch aber immer an den selben Stellen meiner Hometrails.


----------



## Akai (12. August 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Nein. Ich bin leider nicht so gut… nur mit 95kg etwas schwerer. Ich schlag auch nicht immer durch aber immer an den selben Stellen meiner Hometrails.


Hat vlt auch einfach was mit Fahrtechnik zu tun? Kommst doch vom Trial, oder? Da sollte doch die Technik von materialschonenden Landungen doch eigentlich sitzen (ähnlich wie bei BMXern).
Ich kenne auch Leute, die bei kleinen Sprüngen/Drops schon durchschlagen und andere,  die bei denselben max den halben FW nutzen.
Immer nur das Heil um Kauf neuer Gimmicks (hier Federn oder Compression) zu suchen, ist doch nicht so richtig zielführend....

Hier wird seit Monaten über Ferhärten diskutiert, entweder es stimmt halt grundsätzlich was nicht (Fahrtechnik) oder die Gabel taugt halt nix...(für dich)?

Wie siehst denn bei deinen Bike-Kumpels aus? Schlagen die auch an der selben Stelle immer durch? Wenn ja, siehe Lösung 2. Wenn nein, siehe Lösung 1.


----------



## xMARTINx (12. August 2021)

@niconj 
Hast schon Mal das rote CTS probiert ? Das ist stark progessiv vielleicht hilft das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. August 2021)

Oder mal mehr Sag am Hinterbau fahren oder dort die LSC ein wenig öffnen?


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Oder mal mehr Sag am Hinterbau fahren oder dort die LSC ein wenig öffnen?


LSC öffnen am Hover geht nicht (so einfach). Mehr SAG fahren auch nicht. Ich habe schon alle Volumenspacer drin und bin bei einem Setup gelandet, wo ich nur noch in seltenen Fällen durchschlage.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. August 2021)

Und an der Gabel hast du harte Durchschläge?
Ich fahre die LSC am blauen Ventil mit ich glaube + 4 Clicks von ganz geschlossen (der erste Click ist 0).
Kommt mir vor, dass das so viel besser funktioniert.

Natürlich darf der Profi Ratschlag nicht fehlen: Verändere deine Fahrtechnik. 
Dann wird's auch nicht langweilig.
Ohne Witz oder sonst was - Profis machen das tatsächlich sehr oft so.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Und an der Gabel hast du harte Durchschläge?
> Ich fahre die LSC am blauen Ventil mit ich glaube + 4 Clicks von ganz geschlossen (der erste Click ist 0).
> Kommt mir vor, dass das so viel besser funktioniert.
> 
> ...


Hart sind die Durchschläge nicht, nur ist der Drop auch nicht so fett, dass es dazu kommen sollte.

Hier bei 2:17 haut es die Gabel immer durch. Damals noch nicht, da ich den nicht so weit runter gesprungen bin. Jetzt komme ich da mit etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit ran, da man nicht mehr so langsam auf die Northshore fahren kann*.

Ich werde mal das Blaue ganz zu drehen und gleich auf Tour gehen und beobachten. Wie schaut dann dein Rebound aus, bei deiner Einstellung?

*Nachtrag: Ich werde demnächst wohl öfter mal mit jemandem Fahren, der bei der TT des Öfteren ganz vorn dabei ist. Er meinte, dass er mir bei der Fahrtechnik helfen kann.*

*Es wurde eine Chickenline eingerichtet und vor der Northshore ein Double um drauf zu kommen.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (13. August 2021)

Für was gibts die cts Einsätze wenn du sie  nicht nutzt. Das rote cts rein und es sollte passen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. August 2021)

Glaub ich nicht. Das sind doch eher low/mid Speed Sachen. Eventuell würde das Orange passen. Ober am blauen mal die LSC fast ganz zu drehen.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (13. August 2021)

Probieren geht über studieren. Aber ein du das cts Diagramm anschaust sollte das rote besser passen da es von Haus aus eine höhere Kraft braucht egal welche Geschwindigkeit. Oder das silberne nehmen 🤔


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. August 2021)

Wir sammeln einfach alles, was vorrätig ist, zusammen und dann soll niconj probieren. 
Ich kann Orange und Rot zur Verfügung stellen. Wer Grün, wer Silber?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (13. August 2021)

Wenn er mit blau im großen und ganzen zufrieden ist würde ich rot probieren.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. August 2021)

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass High Speed deutlich später kommt, als man denkt. 

Konsens: Probieren, probieren, probieren. Üben, üben, üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (13. August 2021)

Ich kann mir irgendwie schwer vorstellen, dass das blaue für @niconj passen kann 
Ich fand es für mich im Highspeed zu weich - man könnte es natürlich auch mit dem Begriff komfortabel beschreiben.
Zum Touren fahren okay, aber nix zum Ballern und erst recht nix zum springen.
Ich (74kg netto) bin schlussendlich bei "Special Medium" geblieben.
Progression war bei mir nicht das Problem,  da Luftfeder plus NeoPos.

Meine bessere Hälfte mit 50kg netto und defensiver Fahrweise ohne Sprünge kommt mit blau bestens zurecht.


----------



## Leemi (13. August 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Nein. Ich bin leider nicht so gut… *nur mit 95kg etwas schwerer*. Ich schlag auch nicht immer durch aber immer an den selben Stellen meiner Hometrails.


Najaaaa... 95Kg ist ja nun nicht soooo schwer... 
Geile Trails, die Du da hast


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. August 2021)

Das blaue Ventil hat deutlich mehr HSC Dämpfung als das Orange. Das Orange hat dafür deutlich mehr LSC und MSC Dämpfung.
Das Diagramm von Formula ist schon richtig. Die beiden Kennlinie treffen sich erst im mittleren HSC Bereich. Je härter du in die Landung einschlägst, desto mehr wirst du LSC und MSC brauchen. HSC kommt bei Formula sehr sehr spät. Da musst du schon richtig flott unterwegs sein.
Welches Ventil das richtige ist, hängt auch von der Wahl der Federhärte ab. Bzw. spielt die eh die weitaus größere Rolle. Joe Barnes ist zb das goldene Ventil gefahren. Man kann sich denken, welchen Druck der in der Gabel fuhr. 

Ich habe zb die maximale Federausnutzung nicht bei Drops oder in Kompressionen, sondern auf einem moderat steilen Wurzel/Stein Teppich.


----------



## Leemi (13. August 2021)

War progressive Feder schon?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. August 2021)

Wenn wir schon beim Wunschprogramm sind: Hydraulischer Durchschlagschutz.


----------



## Leemi (13. August 2021)

... und noch'n Auspuff dran


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon beim Wunschprogramm sind: Hydraulischer Durchschlagschutz.


HBO hat doch der Smashpot Umrüstsatz oder?


----------



## Muellbeutel (18. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wir sammeln einfach alles, was vorrätig ist, zusammen und dann soll niconj probieren.
> Ich kann Orange und Rot zur Verfügung stellen. Wer Grün, wer Silber?


Ein grünes hab ich aktuell über / verfügbar.


----------



## xMARTINx (18. August 2021)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Ein grünes hab ich aktuell über / verfügbar.


Hier wurde ich nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK83 (20. August 2021)

Hi!

Ich hätte schon früher auf @toxictwin hören sollen. 
Trotz der Verwendung vom Putoline HPX 2,5 im Dämpfer war ich nach wie vor nicht 100%ig von der Gabel überzeugt. Schlussendlich habe ich den Umbau auf Coil "gewagt" und was soll ich sagen: ich hätte nie gedacht, was das für einen Unterschied macht. Das ohnehin geringe Losbrechmoment wurde nochmal deutlich reduziert und trotz ähnlicher Federwegausnutzung fühlt es sich an als würde die Gabel förmlich am Boden kleben.
Bei meiner Referenzstrecke, auf der mir zuvor die Hände vor Erschöpfung fast abfielen, konnte ich schneller fahren und trotzdem waren die Hände wesentlich entspannter. Dabei nutzte sie den Federweg wesentlich effektiver und stand wunderbar hoch im Federweg.
Da die softe Formula-Feder erst im Februar lieferbar sein soll habe ich die Öhlins mit 7,9 N/mm verwendet. Aufgrund der minimal kürzeren Länge waren 2 Klicks Vorspannung notwendig damit die Feder oben und unten im Standrohr anliegt.

Die ca. 200 g Mehrgewicht hätte ich mir zwar gerne erspart aber bei der Performance denke ich sicher nicht mehr drüber nach.
Allerdings, der Hinterbau kommt nun nicht mehr ganz mit der Gabel mit. Da muss ich mich wohl noch etwas mit dem Setup beschäftigen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. August 2021)

MK83 schrieb:


> waren 2 Klicks Vorspannung notwendig damit die Feder oben und unten im Standrohr anliegt.


Die sind auch bei einer Formula Feder notwendig.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. August 2021)

Hat wer ein Orangenes zum Testen über? Ich glaub das könnte ganz gut passen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. August 2021)

Hier! 

Schreib mir eine PM.


----------



## el Lingo (30. August 2021)

Kann ich die Coil Gabel auf 150mm umbauen?


----------



## bbkp (30. August 2021)

hab nach laengerer krankheit leider 15kg mehr (abgetropfte 103) aber möchte wieder aufs trailbike.
da bedarf es aber  nun einer neuer abstimmung da ich viel zu viel federweg verbrate und abspecken einfach zu lange dauert.
fahre ein sb130 mit der selva r 150mm an der front und einem dpx2 mit 130mm hinten. hab jetzt jeweils einen satz neopos und spacer zugelegt. habt ihr irgendwelche erfahrungen wieviel stueck ich da nehmen sollte ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (30. August 2021)

Ich fahr die Selva R und bin eigentlich restlos zufrieden damit. Aber der Winter naht und ich liebäugel mit dem coil Umbau. Lohnt sich der Umbau in Sachen Performance? Dämpfer ist der Storia. Gefühlt harmoniert das gut.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. August 2021)

Ohne Ölwechsel wirst du im Winter wenig Freude haben.


----------



## Leemi (30. August 2021)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ich fahr die Selva R und bin eigentlich restlos zufrieden damit. Aber der Winter naht und ich liebäugel mit dem coil Umbau. Lohnt sich der Umbau in Sachen Performance? Dämpfer ist der Storia. Gefühlt harmoniert das gut.


Was hat das mit Winter am Hut? Der Sommer kommt bestimmt (So die Hoffnung) 
EDIT: Glas 1/2 Voll


----------



## Xyz79 (30. August 2021)

Leemi schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Winter am Hut? Der Sommer kommt bestimmt (So die Hoffnung)
> EDIT: Glas 1/2 Voll


Geht eh nur ums Sommerad. 😁
Die Selva am Winterrad bleibt eine Selva S. Und ja. Da werd ich mal anderes Öl probieren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. August 2021)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Kann ich die Coil Gabel auf 150mm umbauen?


Nein.

Ich habe mal das QR20 Casting angefragt. Mal schauen, was es kosten soll.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe mal das QR20 Casting angefragt. Mal schauen, was es kosten soll.


Zuerst sagte BC, dass dies bei CS nicht erhältlich ist. Formula bestätigte mir aber, dass man es bestellen kann, auch wenn es nicht im Ersatzteilkatalog steht. Es kommt wohl auch schon mit Staubabstreifern und Schaumstoffringen. 

Wenn es nicht allzu teuer ist, dann kauf ich das und habe erst einmal eine lange weile Ruhe.


----------



## rzOne20 (2. September 2021)

Was kann das QR 20 Casting?


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Was kann das QR 20 Casting?


Eine 20mm Nabe aufnehmen. Mein LRS hat eine 20mm 240s, die mit 15mm Endkappen bestückt ist derzeit.


----------



## bbkp (2. September 2021)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Ja aber das eine ist eine progressive Luftfeder und das andere eine progressive Dämpfung.
> Gegen Ende des Federwegs (also dort, wo die Federkennlinie progressiv wird) hast du schon wieder eher langsamere Schaftgeschwindigkeit, da die Energie bereits über die Dämpfung umgewandelt und in der Feder gespeichert wurde.
> 
> Sprich: dort im Federweg, wo du die größte Progression der Feder hast, hast du nicht auch die größtmögliche Dämpfung. Die maximalen Schaftgeschwindigkeit ergibt sich eher am Anfang und der Mitte des Federwegs und die Energie wird dann nach und nach über die Dämpfung umgewandelt und in der Feder gespeichert.
> ...





rzOne20 schrieb:


> Was kann das QR 20 Casting?


boost + zusätzliche 5mm achsdurchmesser ergeben mehr Steifigkeit.
ob die 5mm Achse alleine was bringt, also wenn man eh ein selva Casting und kein 35er hat kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. September 2021)

Ich glaube, Formula hat gar kein Warenwirtschaftssystem. Vermutlich eher ein Haufensystem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

bbkp schrieb:


> boost + zusätzliche 5mm achsdurchmesser ergeben mehr Steifigkeit.
> ob die 5mm Achse alleine was bringt, also wenn man eh ein selva Casting und kein 35er hat kann ich nicht beurteilen.


Ich denke schon, dass auch nur die 5mm etwas bringen. Wenn man sich den Unterschied der beiden Achsen nur anschaut. Da sehen 5mm mehr wie 2cm aus. 


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Formula hat gar kein Warenwirtschaftssystem. Vermutlich eher ein Haufensystem.


Das glaube ich langsam auch. Ich finde aber, dass sie mit der Selva einen sehr guten Job machen. Über alle Plattformen gleich (S,R,C) und untereinander kompatibel.

War es nicht @xMARTINx der die Zeb hatte und jetzt die Selva fährt?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. September 2021)

Willst du am Offset auch was ändern? Ich werde mal die DC Version abwarten. Da könnte man dann mit den Brücken spielen, aber billig werden die auch nicht sein.

Was mir letztens aufgefallen ist: Formula schaut sich schon einiges von der Motorradbranche ab. Das mit dem CTS Ventil gibt es zb bei den ganz teuren Öhlins Superbike Gabeln. Für @aibeekey übrigens auch für die HSR.


----------



## aibeekey (2. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Willst du am Offset auch was ändern? Ich werde mal die DC Version abwarten. Da könnte man dann mit den Brücken spielen, aber billig werden die auch nicht sein.
> 
> Was mir letztens aufgefallen ist: Formula schaut sich schon einiges von der Motorradbranche ab. Das mit dem CTS Ventil gibt es zb bei den ganz teuren Öhlins Superbike Gabeln. Für @aibeekey übrigens auch für die HSR.


Schaut allerdings vom Aufbau her nach Poppet-Valves analog zu TTX, CCDB und Fox (DH)X2 aus oder? Mag aber auch eine komplette Fehleinschätzung meinerseits sein.
Hab mich da noch nicht tiefer reingefuchst, aber im Internet gibt es ja zahlreiche Meinungen, dass Poppet-Valves und die damit einhergehenden degressiven Rebound-Kurven zwar im Straßenrennsport (wo sie initial auch herkommen) gut funktionieren, für Offroad-Anwendungen jedoch nicht das gelbe vom Ei sind.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Willst du am Offset auch was ändern? Ich werde mal die DC Version abwarten. Da könnte man dann mit den Brücken spielen, aber billig werden die auch nicht sein.
> 
> Was mir letztens aufgefallen ist: Formula schaut sich schon einiges von der Motorradbranche ab. Das mit dem CTS Ventil gibt es zb bei den ganz teuren Öhlins Superbike Gabeln. Für @aibeekey übrigens auch für die HSR.


DC kommt mir nicht ans Rad (glaube ich).


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. September 2021)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Schaut allerdings vom Aufbau her nach Poppet-Valves



Mir geht's da nur darum, dass man das Ventil tauschen bzw. umbauen kann. 






Die Frage ist immer, wie das System insgesamt aufgebaut ist. EXT hat zb auch eine HSC mit Federvorspannung. Nur haben die auch ein mächtiges Mid Valve in Form eines Shimstacks und das macht den Unterschied. Das hat Fox zb nicht und CC auch nicht. Ich denke, da muss man schon überdenken, was die HSC machen soll: In meinen Augen als Überdruckventil arbeiten. 

Aber zum Thema an sich: Wer weiß, vielleicht baut Formula auch mal ein RTS.


----------



## xMARTINx (2. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass auch nur die 5mm etwas bringen. Wenn man sich den Unterschied der beiden Achsen nur anschaut. Da sehen 5mm mehr wie 2cm aus.
> 
> Das glaube ich langsam auch. Ich finde aber, dass sie mit der Selva einen sehr guten Job machen. Über alle Plattformen gleich (S,R,C) und untereinander kompatibel.
> 
> War es nicht @xMARTINx der die Zeb hatte und jetzt die Selva fährt?


Jap gestern auch wieder Runde mit der Zeb gefahren zum Vergleich


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Jap gestern auch wieder runde6 mit der Zeb gefahren zum Vergleich


Und? Lass uns nicht dumm sterben.


----------



## xMARTINx (2. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Und? Lass uns nicht dumm sterben.


Die Zeb ist natürlich spürbar steifer, die Selva läuft aber besser, gerade im mittlere man Federweg ist sie feinfühliger. Perfekt wäre das Chassis der Zeb mit Technik der Selva. Ob man jetzt die Steifigkeit braucht muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich weiß aktuell nicht welche Gabel bleibt, in Andreasberg war die Selva super. Wie es dann auf härteren strecken wie Klinovec ist, steht auf nem anderen Blatt. Für heimische Gefilde reicht's allemalocker. Ich bin halt alles andere als leicht. Für mich schwer mit der Entscheidung welche ich behalte


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Die Zeb ist natürlich spürbar steifer, die Selva läuft aber besser, gerade im mittlere man Federweg ist sie feinfühliger. Perfekt wäre das Chassis der Zeb mit Technik der Selva. Ob man jetzt die Steifigkeit braucht muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich weiß aktuell nicht welche Gabel bleibt, in Andreasberg war die Selva super. Wie es dann auf härteren strecken wie Klinovec ist, steht auf nem anderen Blatt. Für heimische Gefilde reicht's allemalocker. Ich bin halt alles andere als leicht. Für mich schwer mit der Entscheidung welche ich behalte


Dann wäre doch ggf. eine 20mm Selva die Lösung. Falls ich die Lowers bekommen sollte, werde ich auf jeden Fall berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (2. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Dann wäre doch ggf. eine 20mm Selva die Lösung. Falls ich die Lowers bekommen sollte, werde ich auf jeden Fall berichten.


Ja mach Mal. Was kostet das Casting?

Denke das ich die selva behalte, so geil die Zeb auch ist, und die läuft auch wirklich gut da gibt's nix. Passt halt optisch auch geil ins Rad und hat 220mm Freigabe . Aber find's halt auch cool italienisches Fahrwerk zu haben und nix so nen Fox/RS Zeug


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ja mach Mal. Was kostet das Casting?
> 
> Denke das ich die selva behalte, so geil die Zeb auch ist, und die läuft auch wirklich gut da gibt's nix. Passt halt optisch auch geil ins Rad und hat 220mm Freigabe . Aber find's halt auch cool italienisches Fahrwerk zu haben und nix so nen Fox/RS Zeug


Preis wurde noch nicht genannt. Bei Nubuk gab es das wohl mal für um die 200,- Steckachse kommt auch noch mal 60,-


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

160,- soll das Casting kosten. Am 09.09. schon bei mir sein. Ich bin gespannt.

An anderer Stelle:


----------



## rzOne20 (2. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> 160,- soll das Casting kosten. Am 09.09. schon bei mir sein. Ich bin gespannt.
> 
> An anderer Stelle:


Haha, geil. Machst du das unterwegs im Wald?


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Haha, geil. Machst du das unterwegs im Wald?


Klar. So kann ich gut vergleichen. Geht ja schnell.


----------



## xMARTINx (2. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> 160,- soll das Casting kosten. Am 09.09. schon bei mir sein. Ich bin gespannt.
> 
> An anderer Stelle:


Guter Preis, ist das auch in lila zu dem Kurs zu bekommen ? Da könnte ich echt schwach werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Guter Preis, ist das auch in lila zu dem Kurs zu bekommen ? Da könnte ich echt schwach werden


Habe ich nicht angefragt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. September 2021)

Violett ist teurer.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Violett ist teurer.


Glaub ich auch.

Das Teil ist bei CS lagernd und soll dann wirklich nächste Woche bei mir sein.


----------



## bbkp (2. September 2021)

b


niconj schrieb:


> 160,- soll das Casting kosten. Am 09.09. schon bei mir sein. Ich bin gespannt.
> 
> An anderer Stelle:


fuellst du was nach beim cts tausch ? wenn ja in welchem loch ?


----------



## bbkp (2. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Glaub ich auch.
> 
> Das Teil ist bei CS lagernd und soll dann wirklich nächste Woche bei mir sein.


bin gespannt was du erzaehlen kannst.


----------



## xMARTINx (2. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Glaub ich auch.
> 
> Das Teil ist bei CS lagernd und soll dann wirklich nächste Woche bei mir sein.


Aber über Nubuk bestellt ? Puh das könnte ich echt schwach werden


----------



## bbkp (2. September 2021)

ich hab jetzt drei statt einem neopos drinnen und bin echt angetan davon.
wenn man im steilen auf der gabel haengt bleibt sie doch ca 15-20mm weiter im federweg und
geht beim bremsen nicht noch mal runter.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

bbkp schrieb:


> b
> 
> fuellst du was nach beim cts tausch ? wenn ja in welchem loch ?


Klar. Kommt doch auch was raus. Ich fülle das Loch auf wo das CTS eingeschraubt wird. 


xMARTINx schrieb:


> Aber über Nubuk bestellt ? Puh das könnte ich echt schwach werden


Nein. Bei Bike Components. Hat bisher immer wunderbar geklappt. Die Achse für fast 60,- ist hart.


----------



## xMARTINx (2. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Klar. Kommt doch auch was raus. Ich fülle das Loch auf wo das CTS eingeschraubt wird.
> 
> Nein. Bei Bike Components. Hat bisher immer wunderbar geklappt. Die Achse für fast 60,- ist hart.


Achse ist hart, aber nun ja wenn's den erhofften Vorteil bringt lohnt es


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Achse ist hart, aber nun ja wenn's den erhofften Vorteil bringt lohnt es


Das werden wir sehen... Die Edge hatte ja auch eine 20mm Achse und ich empfand die nicht als zu weich. Die Selva finde ich eigentlich auch nicht zu weich, weiß aber nicht, wie sich so eine Zeb oder 38 fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. September 2021)

Die Verdrehsteifigkeit sollte erheblich steigen, wobei da die Selva mit ihren Konen auch mit 15 mm schon gut ist. 
Wie wär's, wenn die Geldbörse schon offen ist, mit einem anderen Offset.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die Verdrehsteifigkeit sollte erheblich steigen, wobei da die Selva mit ihren Konen auch mit 15 mm schon gut ist.
> Wie wär's, wenn die Geldbörse schon offen ist, mit einem anderen Offset.


Da merke ich keinen Unterschied und ich weiß auch gar nicht, ob es die in der QR20 mit verschiedenen Offsets gibt bzw. habe ich nach dem Offset nicht gefragt. Formula haben mir auch nur die SB40084-00 als Nummer gegeben. Das ist: 

 Formula Tauchrohreinheit Kit, Selva, 27.5"/27.5+/29", QR20, Boost, black 2021


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. September 2021)

Der Offset kommt von der Krone. Zwischen 51 mm und 37 mm sollte man schon einen Unterschied bemerken. Wobei 37 mm bei 29" schon eher experimentell sein dürften.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Der Offset kommt von der Krone. Zwischen 51 mm und 37 mm sollte man schon einen Unterschied bemerken. Wobei 37 mm bei 29" schon eher experimentell sein dürften.


Na dann hätte ich ja gleich eine andere Gabel kaufen müssen. Die Krone behalte ich noch. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob wirklich die Staubabstreifer dabei sind. Das glaube ich irgendwie noch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. September 2021)

Kostet ja nix. Neue Krone 200 oder 250 Euro?


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Kostet ja nix. Neue Krone 200 oder 250 Euro?


So bekloppt bin dann selbst ich nicht. Es ist ja alles i.O. mit meinem Offset, dessen mm ich gar nicht kenne.


----------



## bbkp (2. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Der Offset kommt von der Krone. Zwischen 51 mm und 37 mm sollte man schon einen Unterschied bemerken. Wobei 37 mm bei 29" schon eher experimentell sein dürften.


gibt aber eh kein 37. nur 51 oder 46.


----------



## freetourer (2. September 2021)

bbkp schrieb:


> gibt aber eh kein 37. nur 51 oder 46.


Offset: 37mm/46mm (27.5“), 43mm/46mm/51mm (29“)


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Offset: 37mm/46mm (27.5“), 43mm/46mm/51mm (29“)


Wo steht das denn. Bei formula nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. September 2021)

Hier: https://www.bike24.at/p1417447.html

Wie gesagt - Haufensystem.


----------



## aibeekey (2. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wobei 37 mm bei 29" schon eher experimentell sein dürften.



Glaub Chris Porter fährt das


----------



## freetourer (2. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn. Bei formula nicht.


Cosmic Sports


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. September 2021)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Glaub Chris Porter fährt das




Damit hätte er einen Nachlauf von ca. 152 mm. Wahrscheinlich fährt das Bike damit wirklich nur mehr geradeaus.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hier: https://www.bike24.at/p1417447.html
> 
> Wie gesagt - Haufensystem.


Das ist aber die 27.5.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. September 2021)

Sollte schon kompatibel sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (2. September 2021)

Also brauch ich für den Umbau auf 29" nur die Tauchrohreinheit? @niconj was ist letzte preis? 😁


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Also brauch ich für den Umbau auf 29" nur die Tauchrohreinheit? @niconj was ist letzte preis? 😁


Soweit ich das sehe muss das ja so sein, wenn die, die ich bekomme auch mit 27.5“, 27.5+ und 29“ kompatibel ist.

Ich meine auch gelesen zu haben, dass meine Selva C 27.5+/29“ ist.

So ganz verstehe ich das nicht. Was macht meine Selva nun 29“ wenn das QR20 Casting nach dem Artikelnamen für alle kompatibel ist?

Nachtrag: Ich habe noch mal nachgeschaut. Das kann schon passen. Meine Selva hat bei 160mm noch ca. 20mm Standrohr übrig bei Bottom Out. Die Artikelnummer 40156 der Tauchrohreinheit sagt 170-180 Long Travel. Eine 29er taucht nicht bis Anschlag ein. Eine 27.5er mit 180mm FW Fan schon. Bei der 170er müsste dann auch noch 1cm über bleiben.

Nun bleibt die Frage der EBH. Die wird ja nicht im SAG gemessen. Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## bbkp (2. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hier: https://www.bike24.at/p1417447.html
> 
> Wie gesagt - Haufensystem.


schräg.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (3. September 2021)

Ruft doch mal bei den Lulolfs an 💡


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. September 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Ruft doch mal bei den Lulolfs an 💡


Wem?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (3. September 2021)




----------



## bbkp (3. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Soweit ich das sehe muss das ja so sein, wenn die, die ich bekomme auch mit 27.5“, 27.5+ und 29“ kompatibel ist.
> 
> Ich meine auch gelesen zu haben, dass meine Selva C 27.5+/29“ ist.
> 
> ...


die 27,5 geht von 120 bis 160 federweg. die 29er von 130-160 federweg. der eine zentimeter weniger federweg wird fuer einen zentimeter mehr einbauhöhe genutzt.
inwieweit diesselbe tauchrohreinheit bei allen versionen zum einsatz kommt die eben auch ausreichend lange rohre auch fuer 180mm hat kann ich nicht sagen und so mag es fuer die EXT eine laengere tauchrohr version geben.  
ob offset in der krone realisiert wird wie @tyroleans vermutet denke ich nicht. mir erscheint es einfacher offset und auch QR im casting umzusetzen. allerdings hab ich  aber auch die  37mm nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. September 2021)

650B geht bis 180 mm.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. September 2021)




----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. September 2021)

An der 37 mm Offset Krone bin ich jedenfalls dran. Vielleicht gibt es ein Schnäppchen. Bald kommen ja die 2022er Modelle und die haben andere Kronen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (3. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> An der 37 mm Offset Krone bin ich jedenfalls dran. Vielleicht gibt es ein Schnäppchen. Bald kommen ja die 2022er Modelle und die haben andere Kronen.


Gib mir auf jeden Bescheid wenn du mehr weißt!!!


----------



## bbkp (3. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1333260


offset also in der krone und die QR optionen( so les ich das jetzt) bei allen gleich.
und sind die tauchrohre bei der EXT laenger ? hast du da vielleicht auch ein antwort ?


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (3. September 2021)

Frage an die Profis: Gibt es wirklich eine 29" mit EBL ca. 580mm = ungefähr 170-180mm Federweg? Offset 46mm wären super. Laut Homepage geht die Selva doch nur bis 160mm.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. September 2021)

Coil Version mit 170 mm/43 mm:





						Formula Selva C Federgabel - 27,5+ / 29 Zoll - Extended 170mm - 43mm Offset - Tapered - 15x110mm Boost - matt schwarz
					

Formula ▶ Enduro Gabel mit bewährtem Selva Dämpfungssystem & Coil Stahlfederung. IFT & CTS Technologie. ▶ Ausführung: 27,5+ / 29 Zoll - Extended 170mm - 43mm Offset - Tapered - 15x110mm Boost - matt schwarz




					www.bike24.at
				




S-Version mit 170 /43:





						Formula Selva S Federgabel - 27,5+ / 29 Zoll - Extended 160-170mm - 43mm Offset - Tapered - 15x110mm Boost - matt schwarz
					

Formula ▶ Luftgefederte Enduro Gabel, die Benutzerfreundlichkeit & maximale Anpassbarkeit in sich vereint. ▶ Ausführung: 27,5+ / 29 Zoll - Extended 160-170mm - 43mm Offset - Tapered - 15x110mm Boost - matt schwarz




					www.bike24.at
				




R-Version mit 170/43:





						Formula Selva R Federgabel - 27,5+ / 29 Zoll - Extended 160-170mm - 43mm Offset - Tapered - 15x110mm Boost - matt schwarz
					

Formula ▶ Luftgefederte Enduro Gabel mit unerschöpflichem Tuning-Potenzial dank 2Air, NeoPos, CTS uvm. ▶ Ausführung: 27,5+ / 29 Zoll - Extended 160-170mm - 43mm Offset - Tapered - 15x110mm Boost - matt schwarz




					www.bike24.at
				




Die S Version ist auf Lager. 
Die Einbaulänge müsste bei 575 mm liegen.


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (3. September 2021)

Das is'n Service, danke.


----------



## zymnokxx (7. September 2021)

Andere Frage: 
ich habe die ultraviolette Selva und suche passende lila Anbauteile. Die eloxierten lila/purple-Sachen passen ja eher nicht (wie ich finde). Pedale habe ich beispielsweise die Nukeproof Neutron:






Das "beißt" sich aber auch.... Den genauen Farbcode der ultravioletten Selva (RAL / Pantone) herauszubekommen wird vermutlich ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit sein, aber eventuell habt ihr Tipps für farblich passende Teile. (Griffe, Pedale, Sattelklemme etc.)


----------



## Mr_Chicks (7. September 2021)

Ich habe aufgegeben farblich passende Teile zu finden.
Habe mir nur Decals machen lassen.



Pantone PMS 18-3838 Ultraviolet.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. September 2021)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Ich habe aufgegeben farblich passende Teile zu finden.
> Habe mir nur Decals machen lassen.
> 
> Pantone PMS 18-3838 Ultraviolet.


Head Badge geht immer.



😜


----------



## Mr_Chicks (7. September 2021)

Da hast recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (8. September 2021)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Ich habe aufgegeben farblich passende Teile zu finden.


Sieht auch meistens kagge aus. Ich frage mich, warum man immer versuchen muss alles mit irgendwelchen farblichen Teilen aufzufrischen. Wenn man nicht gerade wie bei Hope vieles von einer Firma in ein und dem selben Ton bekommt, sieht das doch immer sehr verhackstückelt aus. Irgendwie wie die bunten Baumarktfahrräder.


----------



## rzOne20 (8. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Sieht auch meistens kagge aus. Ich frage mich, warum man immer versuchen muss alles mit irgendwelchen farblichen Teilen aufzufrischen. Wenn man nicht gerade wie bei Hope vieles von einer Firma in ein und dem selben Ton bekommt, sieht das doch immer sehr verhackstückelt aus. Irgendwie wie die bunten Baumarktfahrräder.


Wollen halt alle Räder haben die wie Cube aussehen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. September 2021)

Jetzt habe ich mir auch mal eine weichere Feder von Öhlins besorgt. Perfekt gepasst hat sie nicht, aber scheinbar klappt's (klappert) trotzdem (nichts). 

Mit der 7 N/mm Feder habe ich nun 30 mm Sag. So viel hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr. Mal sehen, wie es sich fährt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich mir auch mal eine weichere Feder von Öhlins besorgt. Perfekt gepasst hat sie nicht, aber scheinbar klappt's (klappert) trotzdem (nichts).
> 
> Mit der 7 N/mm Feder habe ich nun 30 mm Sag. So viel hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr. Mal sehen, wie es sich fährt.


Was heißt denn "perfekt gepasst hat sie nicht". Ich habe die Öhlins genauso rein geschoben wie die Formula Feder. Einen Unterschied konnte ich nicht merken.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. September 2021)

Die Feder ist etwas kürzer und somit muss man die Vorspannung weit rein drehen (macht aber nix) und der obere Federteller - da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der wirklich ganz in der Feder sitzt. Die Feder hat einen etwas kleineren Innendurchmesser, daher ist's da knapp. Werde morgen noch mal zerlegen und nachsehen. 
Fahren ließ sich das ganze heute sehr gut.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die Feder ist etwas kürzer und somit muss man die Vorspannung weit rein drehen (macht aber nix) und der obere Federteller - da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der wirklich ganz in der Feder sitzt. Die Feder hat einen etwas kleineren Innendurchmesser, daher ist's da knapp. Werde morgen noch mal zerlegen und nachsehen.
> Fahren ließ sich das ganze heute sehr gut.


Oben sitzt doch nichts in der Feder. Zuerst kommt der große Plastering und dann der Kleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reinsch1310 (10. September 2021)

Ich habe eine Selva Coil die auch butterweich anspricht, was mir sehr gut gefällt. Ich finde aber dass sie ab knapp der Hälfte des Federwegs extrem straff wird. Liegt das am verbauten roten CTS und könnte ich das mit dem goldenen oder silbernen CTS ändern?
Auch finde ich die Zugstufe ziemlich laut, wenn man sie etwas zugedreht hat. Ist das ein normales Verhalten?

Danke vorab und viele Grüße!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. September 2021)

Das rote Ventil ist schon eher krass. 
Welches CTS Ventil für dich das passende ist, kann man so nicht sagen.
Ein zischendes Geräusche der Zugstufe sind normal. 

@niconj So sieht das bei 650B aus:


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das rote Ventil ist schon eher krass.
> Welches CTS Ventil für dich das passende ist, kann man so nicht sagen.
> Ein zischendes Geräusche der Zugstufe sind normal.
> 
> ...


Okay. Das ist ja interessant denn bei 29“ ist da noch ein Spacer drunter. Oben kann die sich die Feder also frei bewegen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. September 2021)

Bei 29" ist das Casting tiefer.


----------



## rzOne20 (11. September 2021)

Sagt mal fährt jemand die F35 schon mit 220 mm Scheibe?




Hatte mir ohne vorher nachzusehen mal eine Scheine und einen QM 44 Adapter für die Magura MT5 bestellt. Jz seh ich das die F35 Original „nur“ 160mm/6“ hat.
Weiß hier jemand einen Adapter/Spacer welcher funktioniert?
Danke


----------



## xMARTINx (11. September 2021)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Sagt mal fährt jemand die F35 schon mit 220 mm Scheibe?
> Anhang anzeigen 1337977
> 
> Hatte mir ohne vorher nachzusehen mal eine Scheine und einen QM 44 Adapter für die Magura MT5 bestellt. Jz seh ich das die F35 Original „nur“ 160mm/6“ hat.
> ...


Gabel ist nur bis 203mm freigegeben


----------



## rzOne20 (11. September 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Gabel ist nur bis 203mm freigegeben


Ja danke für die Info ;-)

wäre es denkt ihr mit solchen Adaptern vom Abstand richtig? Oder würden 2 x 20 mm Hülsen passen, denke aber eher nicht, Spacert ja nicht in 90 Grad


----------



## xMARTINx (11. September 2021)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ja danke für die Info ;-)
> 
> wäre es denkt ihr mit solchen Adaptern vom Abstand richtig? Oder würden 2 x 20 mm Hülsen passen, denke aber eher nicht, Spacert ja nicht in 90 Grad
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1338075


Hab auch überlegt ob ich die 220er trotzdem fahre, passenden adoater gibt's aber nicht, man müsste also 2 fahren was auch blöd ist


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. September 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Hab auch überlegt ob ich die 220er trotzdem fahre, passenden adoater gibt's aber nicht, man müsste also 2 fahren was auch blöd ist


Nein. Es gibt doch einen Adapter von formula sogar. Von Galfer in +63.


----------



## xMARTINx (11. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Nein. Es gibt doch einen Adapter von formula sogar. Von Galfer in +63.


Cool besten Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (12. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Nein. Es gibt doch einen Adapter von formula sogar. Von Galfer in +63.


Danke 🙏


----------



## xMARTINx (15. September 2021)

Hab Formula Mal angeschrieben, man kann mit dem Adapter ohne probleme 220er Scheiben fahren


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. September 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Hab Formula Mal angeschrieben, man kann mit dem Adapter ohne probleme 220er Scheiben fahren


Und das ist auch so freigegeben?


----------



## xMARTINx (15. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Und das ist auch so freigegeben?


Ich hab gefärbt ob ich am der 2021er selva mit dem formula Adapter die 220er Scheibe fahren darf 7nd das war die Antwort


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. September 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ich hab gefärbt ob ich am der 2021er selva mit dem formula Adapter die 220er Scheibe fahren darf 7nd das war die Antwort


Danke. Nun ist nur die Frage, ob man das braucht.


----------



## xMARTINx (15. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Danke. Nun ist nur die Frage, ob man das braucht.


Da ich zu schwer bin...ja. du bist ja etwas leichter...220er Scheibe ich eh noch von daher kommt sie dran


----------



## rzOne20 (15. September 2021)

Eiert ihr da tatsächlich wegen der 2 cm im Durchmesser ob der Freigabe so herum?


----------



## xMARTINx (15. September 2021)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Eiert ihr da tatsächlich wegen der 2 cm im Durchmesser ob der Freigabe so herum?


Die Krafteinwirkung ist nunmal eine andere. Ob da was passiert sei Mal dahingestellt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. September 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Die Krafteinwirkung ist nunmal eine andere. Ob da was passiert sei Mal dahingestellt.


Ich zitier mal @ykcor da wir das Thema 2019 schon hatten:



> bei gleicher Fingerkraft wäre die Bremskraft am Sattel bei Verwendung der 223 statt der 203mm knapp 10% größer. Möchtest du 10% weniger Fingerkraft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (15. September 2021)

@xMARTINx 
Der maximale Krafteintrag ist durch das rutschende Vorderrad begrenzt. Wenn du mit einem 203er Rotor das VR zum rutschen bringen kannst und das Rad nicht explodiert, dann besteht auch keine Gefahr mit 220mm


----------



## rzOne20 (15. September 2021)

Ich wollte da gar keine Prozent. Aber was soll den schon sein wenn die Scheibe größer ist. Da braucht man sich doch die Hose nicht antinten?


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. September 2021)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ich wollte da gar keine Prozent. Aber was soll den schon sein wenn die Scheibe größer ist. Da braucht man sich doch die Hose nicht antinten?


Größerer Hebel durch den höheren Adapter? Mehr Belastung an der PM Aufnahme der Gabel?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (15. September 2021)

Mehr ist besser. Als kauft euch eine Doppelbrückenselva zur 220er Scheibe  😝


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. September 2021)

Oder zumindest eine mit 20 mm Achse.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Oder zumindest eine mit 20 mm Achse.


Gibt es erst im Dez.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (16. September 2021)

Hab zum ersten Mal bei meiner 2018er Ex nach der Farbe des CTS geschaut. Ist das grüne verbaut. Fahre die Gabel mit 3 Neopos und die läuft absolut geschmeidig. An meinem anderen Rad ist die Selva mit dem blauen CTS und ohne Neopos. Die ist deutlich straffer trotz weniger Druck. Das müsste doch eigentlich anders rum sein wenn ich in die Tabelle schaue. Sind die Farben mal geändert worden? Hab ich das verpasst?


----------



## hans7 (16. September 2021)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Hab zum ersten Mal bei meiner 2018er Ex nach der Farbe des CTS geschaut. Ist das grüne verbaut. Fahre die Gabel mit 3 Neopos und die läuft absolut geschmeidig. An meinem anderen Rad ist die Selva mit dem blauen CTS und ohne Neopos. Die ist deutlich straffer trotz weniger Druck. Das müsste doch eigentlich anders rum sein wenn ich in die Tabelle schaue. Sind die Farben mal geändert worden? Hab ich das verpasst





Xyz79 schrieb:


> Hab zum ersten Mal bei meiner 2018er Ex nach der Farbe des CTS geschaut. Ist das grüne verbaut. Fahre die Gabel mit 3 Neopos und die läuft absolut geschmeidig. An meinem anderen Rad ist die Selva mit dem blauen CTS und ohne Neopos. Die ist deutlich straffer trotz weniger Druck. Das müsste doch eigentlich anders rum sein wenn ich in die Tabelle schaue. Sind die Farben mal geändert worden? Hab ich das verpasst?


An den Farben ist nichts geändert worden, und du hast Recht. Das blaue sollte deutlich straffer sein als das Grüne.

Du hast nichts verpasst


----------



## Muellbeutel (17. September 2021)

Blau (standard blau) sollte, zmd zu Beginn, spürbar softer sein.
Ich hatte ein ähnliches "Problem" zwischen meiner 35 die mit grünem cts perfekt und komfortabel lief, und meiner selva die irgendwie nie wirklich gut funktionieren wollte. Unabhängig ob coil, luft oder verbautem cts. Kann sich mit einem service und neuen Dichtungen legen, oder es sind unpassende Toleranzen


----------



## Xyz79 (17. September 2021)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Blau (standard blau) sollte, zmd zu Beginn, spürbar softer sein.
> Ich hatte ein ähnliches "Problem" zwischen meiner 35 die mit grünem cts perfekt und komfortabel lief, und meiner selva die irgendwie nie wirklich gut funktionieren wollte. Unabhängig ob coil, luft oder verbautem cts. Kann sich mit einem service und neuen Dichtungen legen, oder es sind unpassende Toleranzen
> Anhang anzeigen 1341021


Danke. Service steht jetzt eh noch mal an. Evtl schraub ich einfach mal das grüne cts in die andere Selva. Dann werd ich ja sehen was passiert. War nur völlig überrascht. Hatte nicht damit gerechnet ein grünes CTS drin zu finden. Die läuft einfach traumhaft geschmeidig.


----------



## trialsrookie (22. September 2021)

Bleiben wir noch beim Thema CTS: in einem der 35er/Selva-Fäden wurde mal die Frage gestellt, wie sich das blaue Compression-Rädchen auf die Kurve auswirkt. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe regelt das die Druckstufe insgesamt u. nicht gezielt low oder high. Wird dann also die jeweilige Kurve insgesamt steiler, je mehr Compression ich reindrehe?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. September 2021)

Das ist bei jedem Thema so, dass die Verstellung der LSC sich auf alle anderen Elemente der Dämpfung auswirkt. Bei EXT ist wenigstens die Zugstufe von der Druckstufe isoliert. 
Beim CTS nehme ich an, dass sich bei den regular Ventilen die Kennlinie erst ab dem Mid Speed verschiebt, bei den special Ventilen hingegen schon ab dem Low Speed Bereich.


----------



## zymnokxx (22. September 2021)

Hier ein schönes Serienbike mit Selva und Mod:








						Orange Introduces The Switch 6 Team - Pinkbike
					

The team edition Switch 6 has graphics and components that closely match what's being raced at the EWS-level.




					www.pinkbike.com
				



hat jemand schon die Ghosts in gleicher Kombination live gesehen? 








						RIOT EN Full Party
					

Das RIOT EN Full Party MTB wurde von Grund auf neu entwickelt und noch konsequenter für anspruchsvolle Abfahrten ausgelegt. Für Partylaps ohne Ende.



					www.ghost-bikes.com


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. September 2021)

Und ein komplett geschlossenes CTS kommt nicht an die Linie eines der nächsthöheren, wenn dieses voll offen ist.


----------



## xMARTINx (22. September 2021)

Bin ja nulm ein Orange Fan aber die Teambikes sind saugeil. Und interessant das teils wohl nur die selva S gefahren wird


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Und ein komplett geschlossenes CTS kommt nicht an die Linie eines der nächsthöheren, wenn dieses voll offen ist.


 
Das ist klar, weil sich die Ventile über die Anzahl der Bohrungen unterscheiden. Das macht sehr viel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (26. September 2021)

Orange ging auch nicht so gut. Irgendwie zu straff und Bottom Outs hatte ich trotzdem.

Ich habe mir jetzt doch noch die 65er Feder von Öhlins bestellt.

Heute bin ich auch eine Tour mit dem endlich umgebauten blauen CTS gefahren. Das ist sehr vielversprechend und mit der härteren Feder sollte das dann auch richtig gut passen.


----------



## xMARTINx (26. September 2021)

Krass mit den bottom Outs, fahre aktuell auch orange wieder anstatt blau und passt eigentlich nahezu perfekt für mich. 
Hab violettes Casting geordert mit 20mm Steckachse, 80 Tage Lieferzeit und wird nur von cosmic direkt umgebaut aber stört mich nicht im Winter


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. September 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Krass mit den bottom Outs, fahre aktuell auch orange wieder anstatt blau und passt eigentlich nahezu perfekt für mich.
> Hab violettes Casting geordert mit 20mm Steckachse, 80 Tage Lieferzeit und wird nur *von cosmic direkt* umgebaut aber stört mich nicht im Winter


Warum das? Ist doch wie ein kleiner Service.


----------



## xMARTINx (26. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Warum das? Ist doch wie ein kleiner Service.


Cosmic verkauft nicht direkt an Endverbraucher, deswegenachen die das so. Service braucht die Gabel noch nicht, ist ja im Prinzip neu


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. September 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Cosmic verkauft nicht direkt an Endverbraucher, deswegenachen die das so. Service braucht die Gabel noch nicht, ist ja im Prinzip neu


Ich habe das Casting über Bike components bestellt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. September 2021)

Jetzt mit 65er Öhlins Feder scheint es zu passen, wenngleich ich das noch mal auf der richtigen Ballerstrecke testen muss. Heute hatte ich bei einem Drop der immer so noch 1cm FW übrig ließ noch 4. 

Ich habe fast das Gefühl, dass ich nicht die Richtige bekommen hatte das letzte mal. Die ist im Vergleich viel weicher.


----------



## hans7 (2. Oktober 2021)

Mal was anderes: Welche Gabel würdet ihr als erste Alternative zu unseren Selvas nehmen?
Und warum natürlich..😉


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Oktober 2021)

EXT Era, weil mein EXT Dämpfer phänomenal arbeitet.


----------



## Xyz79 (2. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> EXT Era, weil mein EXT Dämpfer phänomenal arbeitet.


Wie gut harmoniert denn deine Selva coil mit dem Dämpfer? Fahre den Storia mit der Selva R. Und das harmoniert gefühlt sehr gut.
Überlege aber trotzdem mal auf coil umzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (2. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> EXT Era, weil mein EXT Dämpfer phänomenal arbeitet.


Preislich nochmal ne andere Liga. Die EXT gibt's aber nur in 29 oder?
Ich glaube mir wäre die zu kompliziert zum einstellen bzw. eher zu viel zum einstellen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Oktober 2021)

Ich fahre 650B und damit ist die ERA sowieso kein Thema. Käme die aber mit 650B und Coil, würde ich auch den Listenpreis bezahlen.
Ich fahre ja ein G16. Das hat einen sehr progressiven Hinterbau. Zusammen mit dem Arma harmonisiert das aber trotzdem sehr gut mit der Selva C und dem blauen oder roten Ventil. Allerdings wiege ich unter 60 kg.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Oktober 2021)

*Ich glaube ich habe es.* Die 65er Öhlins Feder mit dem adaptierten blauen Ventil. Ich habe es nicht geschafft sie an der Stelle zum Durchschlagen zu bringen, wo es mit der weicheren recht schnell ging.

Trotzdem ist sie schon sensibel und rauscht nicht durch den Federweg. Das Ventil habe ich komplett offen. Schraube ich es ganz zu, geht da kaum noch etwas.

Nun bin ich mal gespannt was das 20mm Casting noch bringt. Ich habe, wenn ich richtig hart fahre, immer eine schleifende VR Bremse. D.h. Da verwindet etwas und drückt immer die eine Seite der Kolben weiter rein. Ist super schnell zu beseitigen mit dem Finger aber das nervt. Ich hoffe, dass sich da mit einer 20mm Achse weniger tut.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (3. Oktober 2021)

Moin

hätte das *CTS Tool* und das *orange CTS special-medium* abzugeben.
Bei Interesse bitte eine PN schreiben.

Danke


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Oktober 2021)

Hab jetzt mal das regular soft Ventil mit zwei Shims ausgestattet. Bin schon gespannt. Ist nur die Primitiv-Variante. Mal sehen, ob ich überhaupt etwas spüre.


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Oktober 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> *Ich glaube ich habe es.* Die 65er Öhlins Feder mit dem adaptierten blauen Ventil. Ich habe es nicht geschafft sie an der Stelle zum Durchschlagen zu bringen, wo es mit der weicheren recht schnell ging.
> 
> Trotzdem ist sie schon sensibel und rauscht nicht durch den Federweg. Das Ventil habe ich komplett offen. Schraube ich es ganz zu, geht da kaum noch etwas.
> 
> Nun bin ich mal gespannt was das 20mm Casting noch bringt. Ich habe, wenn ich richtig hart fahre, immer eine schleifende VR Bremse. D.h. Da verwindet etwas und drückt immer die eine Seite der Kolben weiter rein. Ist super schnell zu beseitigen mit dem Finger aber das nervt. Ich hoffe, dass sich da mit einer 20mm Achse weniger tut.


Das mit der Bremse hab ich auch. An der Zeb ist die in 2 Sekunden schleiffrei und ist damit vergessen, an der Selva schleift sie quasi immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Oktober 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Das mit der Bremse hab ich auch. An der Zeb ist die in 2 Sekunden schleiffrei und ist damit vergessen, an der Selva schleift sie quasi immer...


Ich habe sie vor der Fahrt scleiffrei aber nach hartem Geballer schleifet es immer an einer Seite. Mit 20mm wird das hoffentlich besser.


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Oktober 2021)

Ich bekomme sie nicht mal im Stand schleiffrei, und falls doch schleift sie bei der Fahrt. Sogar ne andere Scheibe hat daran nix geändert, das muss irgendwie vom Casting kommen. Wie gesagt, die Zeb dauert 2 Sekunden...ist ein wenig schade.


----------



## hans7 (9. Oktober 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ich bekomme sie nicht mal im Stand schleiffrei, und falls doch schleift sie bei der Fahrt. Sogar ne andere Scheibe hat daran nix geändert, das muss irgendwie vom Casting kommen. Wie gesagt, die Zeb dauert 2 Sekunden...ist ein wenig schade.


Aufnahme am Casting evtl. nicht richtig plan?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Oktober 2021)

Und weil's jetzt klar in Richtung Winter geht: Irgend welche Empfehlungen in Sachen Winteröl(e)?


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Oktober 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Aufnahme am Casting evtl. nicht richtig plan?


Ich werde es ja sehen, wenn das 20mm Casting hier eintrifft. Ich habe bei mir das Gefühl, dass sie in dem Bereich der Klemmung nicht steif genug ist und es mir beim Bremsen dann eine Seite der Kolben reindrückt und die andere etwas entlastet. D.h. die Scheibe ist nicht mehr mittig zwischen den Belägen/Kolben. Ich kann das beheben, indem ich kurz den Belag auf der anderen Seite gegen die Scheibe und die Kolben so wieder weiter rein drücke. Bei der Edge hatte ich nicht das Problem. Mit einer 20mm Achse könnte sich das Blatt zum Guten wenden.



Tyrolens schrieb:


> Und weil's jetzt klar in Richtung Winter geht: Irgend welche Empfehlungen in Sachen Winteröl(e)?


Oh ja. Da kann ich mich auch noch dran erinnern. Die Selva wird im Winter richtig umkomfortabel. Vielleicht hat @Symion eine Idee für ein gescheites Öl. Putoline 2.5 HPX in der Dämpfung vielleicht?


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Oktober 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Aufnahme am Casting evtl. nicht richtig plan?


Könnte durchaus sein, ist halt schwer nachzuprüfen.


----------



## bbkp (10. Oktober 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Das mit der Bremse hab ich auch. An der Zeb ist die in 2 Sekunden schleiffrei und ist damit vergessen, an der Selva schleift sie quasi immer...


welche bremse nutzt ihr denn ?bei welchem gewicht ?


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Oktober 2021)

Ich fahre Saint, bei zu viel Gewicht 🤣


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Oktober 2021)

DRT bei 95kg. Ich hatte auch schon mal von hinten nach vorn gewechselt. Selbe Sache. Es ist die weiche Gabel.


----------



## bbkp (10. Oktober 2021)

hm. ich bin auch ein broeckerl jenseits der 100kg, aber schleifen ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.
aber ich fahr nur eine 203 scheibe.
wenn was schleift, dann doch nur unter last oder ? oder sagt ihr das castingt verwindet sich und geht nicht mehr zurueck ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Oktober 2021)

bbkp schrieb:


> hm. ich bin auch ein broeckerl jenseits der 100kg, aber schleifen ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.
> aber ich fahr nur eine 203 scheibe.
> wenn was schleift, dann doch nur unter last oder ? oder sagt ihr das castingt verwindet sich und geht nicht mehr zurueck ?


Nein. Es drückt die Kolben unregelmäßig rein, sodass es immer schleift nach einer harten Abfahrt. Ich habe auch nur eine 203er Scheibe. Bei Flowtrails ist das nicht.

Um das noch mal genauer zu erklären. Wenn du die Bremse ziehst, berühren die Bremsbeläge die Scheibe. Würde man nun bei gezogener Bremse mit einem Schraubendreher auf einer Seite den Bremsbelag gegen die Scheibe und damit gegen den Bremsbelag/die Kolben der anderen Seite drücken, gehen diese zurück und auf der Seite, wo die Kolben entlastet werden, gehen diese weiter raus. So steht die Scheibe nicht mehr mittig zwischen den Belägen und es schleift auf einer Seite.

Das ist einfach zu beheben, indem ich gegen die Seite wo sie weiter draußen sind drücke und dann den Bremshebel ziehe.

Bei meiner DRT gehen die Kolben so leicht, dass es, so meine Theorie, dazu kommt, dass es eben bei hartem Bremsen und gleichzeitigem Verwinden des Castings irgendwann schleift.

Das ist bei mir immer nur die nach innen zeigende Seite.

Eine 20mm Achse bringt hier ggf. mehr Stabilität, zumal ich noch die DT Swiss 20zu15 Adapter in meiner 240s fahre. Das war bei der Edge aber kein Problem.

Bei der DRT sind die Beläge ja sehr nah an der Scheibe. Bei einer Shimano würde das, wenn überhaupt, erst später auftreten. 

Bei der Cura 2 hatte ich glaube ich das gleiche Problem. Damals noch mit einer anderen Selva.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Oktober 2021)

Und ich habe gedacht, das kommt von den Bremsscheiben, die sich bei Hitze leicht verziehen (Hope Floating in meinem Fall). 

Zum Ölwechsel noch mal kurz: Meint ihr, dass man das an der Dämpfung auch gleich mit wechseln sollte?
Wäre sonst davon ausgegangen, dass das Öl für die Lower Legs das Hauptproblem ist. 
Gestern 5°C. Da merkt man erst, was die Gabel unter normalen Bedingungen wirklich leistet, wenn man dann mit einer halb eingefrorenen Gabel unterwegs ist. Die Linie wird schon arg beeinträchtigt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Und ich habe gedacht, das kommt von den Bremsscheiben, die sich bei Hitze leicht verziehen (Hope Floating in meinem Fall).
> 
> Zum Ölwechsel noch mal kurz: Meint ihr, dass man das an der Dämpfung auch gleich mit wechseln sollte?
> Wäre sonst davon ausgegangen, dass das Öl für die Lower Legs das Hauptproblem ist.
> Gestern 5°C. Da merkt man erst, was die Gabel unter normalen Bedingungen wirklich leistet, wenn man dann mit einer halb eingefrorenen Gabel unterwegs ist. Die Linie wird schon arg beeinträchtigt.


Und ich dachte eher, dass das am Öl in der Dämpfung liegt.

Beim Service der hoffentlich Dez. ansteht, wenn ich das 20mm Casting bekomme werde ich mal Fox Gold reintun. Ist bei der Edge auch drin gewesen und die war bei Kälte genauso gut wie bei warmen Temperaturen. 

Gestern war die Gabel tatsächlich recht unbequem.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Oktober 2021)

Das Fox Gold hat mich damals bei meiner Fox und auch bei der Cane Creek nicht überzeugt. Habe dann extra lang herum gesucht und bin letztlich bei Motul gelandet. 
Ich werde mal ein Photo von meiner Öl-Sammlung machen.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (11. Oktober 2021)

Ich hätte noch Rock shox Dämpfungsöl. Ob das auch geht?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Oktober 2021)

Meine Frage wäre je erst mal, warum hier Formula eine Extra Wurst brät und ob das noch andere Gründe hat, als teure Öle verkaufen zu wollen.


----------



## bbkp (11. Oktober 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Nein. Es drückt die Kolben unregelmäßig rein, sodass es immer schleift nach einer harten Abfahrt. Ich habe auch nur eine 203er Scheibe. Bei Flowtrails ist das nicht.
> 
> Um das noch mal genauer zu erklären. Wenn du die Bremse ziehst, berühren die Bremsbeläge die Scheibe. Würde man nun bei gezogener Bremse mit einem Schraubendreher auf einer Seite den Bremsbelag gegen die Scheibe und damit gegen den Bremsbelag/die Kolben der anderen Seite drücken, gehen diese zurück und auf der Seite, wo die Kolben entlastet werden, gehen diese weiter raus. So steht die Scheibe nicht mehr mittig zwischen den Belägen und es schleift auf einer Seite.
> 
> ...



dass es sich auf eine eine seite mehr auswirkt klingt durchaus plausibel. und dass es somit unter last schleifen kann kann ich mir auch erklaeren. und da bringt dir eine 20mm achse sicherlich was.
aber nach der belastung ist doch alles wieder  mittig, sofern sich das casting nicht verbogen hat.
sollten sich die kolben da nicht auch wieder mittig orientieren ?
mir scheint das eher nach einem problem der bremse, ie die kolben gehen nicht gleichförmig zurueck.
aber natuerlich kann es mit der 20mm achse sein wenns weniger einsitig drueckt, dass dann das problem der bremse keine schleifende auswirkung mehr zeigt. 
bin schon sehr gespannt was du da fuer erfahrungen machst.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Oktober 2021)

Was ich mir gestern gedacht habe: Wenn Formula an der Selva den Lockout streicht, wäre genug Platz für ein größeres CTS Ventil mit richtigem und v.a. auch anpassbarem Shimstack.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Oktober 2021)

bbkp schrieb:


> aber nach der belastung ist doch alles wieder  mittig, sofern sich das casting nicht verbogen hat.


eben nicht. Die Kolben werden auf der einen Seite weiter rein gedrückt, auf der anderen weiter raus. Das bleibt dann so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (11. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Was ich mir gestern gedacht habe: Wenn Formula an der Selva den Lockout streicht, wäre genug Platz für ein größeres CTS Ventil mit richtigem und v.a. auch anpassbarem Shimstack.


Nur können die allermeisten damit gar nichts anfangen. Das wäre dann nur für 1% der sehr versierten Technikfreaks eine tolle Sache. Aktuell können mehr Leute mit dem Lockout was anfangen 😉😉


----------



## bbkp (11. Oktober 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Nur können die allermeisten damit gar nichts anfangen. Das wäre dann nur für 1% der sehr versierten Technikfreaks eine tolle Sache. Aktuell können mehr Leute mit dem Lockout was anfangen 😉😉


ich zum beispiel. hab den lockout sehr gerne.


----------



## bbkp (11. Oktober 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> eben nicht. Die Kolben werden auf der einen Seite weiter rein gedrückt, auf der anderen weiter raus. Das bleibt dann so.



hab ich schon verstanden, aber das ist doch ein bremsenproblem.  sollte sich nicht jede funktionierende bremse auf die mitte einstellen ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Oktober 2021)

bbkp schrieb:


> hab ich schon verstanden, aber das ist doch ein bremsenproblem.  sollte sich nicht jede funktionierende bremse auf die mitte einstellen ?


Nein. Schau mal wie Hope die Bremsen ausrichtet.


----------



## slash-sash (12. Oktober 2021)

Servus Jungs und Mädels.
Seid ein paar Tagen bin ich auch Besitzer einer (gebraucht gekauften) Selva S. Wollte ich schon immer mal fahren/probieren.
Allerdings aktuell noch im Ständer mit noch nicht komplett zusammen gebautem Bike. Also erst einmal alles nur graue Theorie.
Gestern habe ich mal das CTS raus machen wollen. Aber keine Chance mit einer Sprengringzange. Sitzt einfach zu fest und ich will nichts kaputt machen. Aber, es interessiert mich ja schon, welches CTS verbaut ist.
Gut, muss ich mal bei nem Laden hier um die Ecke gehen und mal raus drehen lassen.
Beim Ausbauversuch hat sich die komplette Einheit immer mit gedreht. Die kann man ja schön für dich in die richtige Position drehen. Also kein Thema. Ich gehe richtig in der Annahme, dass die kleine Madenschraube zwischen Lockout und dem Einsteller für den Lockout zur Fixierung gedacht ist?!
Löse ich die Schraube, kann ich die Einheit aber auch nur mit einer Zange in den beiden nierenförmigen Ausfräsungen drehen. Nicht mit der Hand. Ist das normal?



Sascha


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Oktober 2021)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Servus Jungs und Mädels.
> Seid ein paar Tagen bin ich auch Besitzer einer (gebraucht gekauften) Selva S. Wollte ich schon immer mal fahren/probieren.
> Allerdings aktuell noch im Ständer mit noch nicht komplett zusammen gebautem Bike. Also erst einmal alles nur graue Theorie.
> Gestern habe ich mal das CTS raus machen wollen. Aber keine Chance mit einer Sprengringzange. Sitzt einfach zu fest und ich will nichts kaputt machen. Aber, es interessiert mich ja schon, welches CTS verbaut ist.
> ...


Alles normal. Schraub sie fest(er) und versuch dann, das CTS zu entfernen. Dazu aber die Gabel stark aufpumpen, sodass sie auf jeden Fall 100% ausgefedert ist, sonst kommt dir zu viel Öl entgegen. Am besten im Montageständer machen. 

Dann, wenn du es wieder einschrauben willst, fülle das Öl aus der grauen Flasche in die Öffnung, sodass diese komplett gefüllt ist. Dann kommt zwar bei der Montage noch etwas Öl raus, stellt aber sicher, dass da keine Luft drin ist.

Es gab hier mal berichte von klackenden Selvas und ich hatte auch mal so eine. Mit dieser Methode war dann das Klacken weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Oktober 2021)

Da hat wohl einer ohne Drehmomentschlüssel gearbeitet. Das CTS Ventil wird ja nur quasi handfest mit 3 Nm montiert. 
Zum Thema Luft im System: An der Coil kann ich ja nix aufpumpen, sondern nur die Vorspannung erhöhen. Hatte trotzdem nie Luft im System. Ich denke, das liegt daran, dass die Bladder sich auch ein Stück zusammen ziehen kann. Wichtiger ist, dass man ein wenig(!) Öl nachfüllt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Da hat wohl einer ohne Drehmomentschlüssel gearbeitet. Das CTS Ventil wird ja nur quasi handfest mit 3 Nm montiert.
> Zum Thema Luft im System: An der Coil kann ich ja nix aufpumpen, sondern nur die Vorspannung erhöhen. Hatte trotzdem nie Luft im System. Ich denke, das liegt daran, dass die Bladder sich auch ein Stück zusammen ziehen kann. Wichtiger ist, dass man ein wenig(!) Öl nachfüllt.


Na wenn du die Vorspannung aufdrehst, dann geht die Gabel ja auch auf 100%.


----------



## slash-sash (12. Oktober 2021)

Leider habe ich nur die „nackte“ Gabel. Keine Zusatzsachen dabei.
Ich hatte mir schon überlegt, die Nuss und das CTS-Tool, sowie etwas Öl zu besorgen. Aber irgendwie kann ich mich dazu noch nicht durchringen. Ich denke, dass ich im Winter einen großen Service machen lassen werde. Dann bräuchte ich all die Sachen nicht. Ich komme einfach nicht dazu einen Service selber zu machen.
Und außerdem finde ich die Preise für die Tools echt frech. Dann noch Öl dazu, Dichtringe (Service Kit). Dann kann ich die Gabel auch gleich weg bringen.



Sascha


----------



## TheHighlander85 (12. Oktober 2021)

Hallo

Habe eine Frage zur Fomula Selva S 650B 120mm-160mm. Wie wird diese ausgeliefert? Auf 160mm eingestellt nehme ich an?

Der Shop schweigt sich leider aus...

Danke


----------



## hans7 (12. Oktober 2021)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe eine Frage zur Fomula Selva S 650B 120mm-160mm. Wie wird diese ausgeliefert? Auf 160mm eingestellt nehme ich an?
> 
> ...


ja normalerweise kommt die in 160.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (12. Oktober 2021)

160mm passt.
Meine wurde so ausgeliefert.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (12. Oktober 2021)

Danke euch
Ist es kompliziert die auf 150mm zu traveln? Außer Neopos und CTS wechseln habe ich noch nix an ner Gabel gemacht... hab da bissl Respekt.


----------



## hans7 (12. Oktober 2021)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Danke euch
> Ist es kompliziert die auf 150mm zu traveln? Außer Neopos und CTS wechseln habe ich noch nix an ner Gabel gemacht... hab da bissl Respekt.


gibt ein Video dazu:





Das schwierigste finde ich immer den Sicherungsring aus dem Standrohr zu bekommen.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (12. Oktober 2021)

Danke Hans!
Das Video kenne ich...

Genau der Punkt mit dem Sicherungsring (eher ihn wieder richtig einzubauen) schreckt mich ab...


----------



## hans7 (12. Oktober 2021)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Danke Hans!
> Das Video kenne ich...
> 
> Genau der Punkt mit dem Sicherungsring (eher ihn wieder richtig einzubauen) schreckt mich ab...


Das ist bissl ein gefrickel. Aber der Einbau ist relativ easy: ich spann diesen Ring auseinander und drücke die einzelnen Windungen in die Nut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Oktober 2021)

Verstehe auch nicht, warum sie da nicht einen einfachen Sprengring genommen haben.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Oktober 2021)

Sprengringe belasten halt nur punktuell.

Hab heut mal die Selva zerlegt. Da will man nur mal schnell Ölwechsel und dann - Havarie. 




Wieder mal so ein Cent Artikel, aber woher nehmen. Oder weg lassen. Kann mir eh nicht erklären, was der bringen soll. Ist an der Federseite, direkt unter dem unteren Teller der Negativfeder. 


Und welches Öl soll ich jetzt nehmen? 
Das 5W?


----------



## MK83 (12. Oktober 2021)

War dieser gewellte Ring nicht ohnehin von Haus aus mit Spalt? Welchen Sinn der haben soll weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.

Beim Öl wird's wohl so ziemlich jedes beliebige Schmieröl tun. Bei meiner RockShox Gabel habe ich bisher immer ganz normales Motoröl verwendet. Bei meiner Selva habe ich noch das FX aufgebraucht aber beim nächsten Service nutze ich wieder das nächste offene Öl.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich kenne diese Ringe nur geschlossen.

Im Winter muss ein Öl mit passendem VI rein, sonst wird das zäh wie Honig. Das Fox Gold ist im Sommer super. Im Winter nicht. An der Dämpfung bin ich noch am Überlegen, ob ich das RSP nehmen soll oder das Originale. Das RSP hat den besseren VI.


----------



## MK83 (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich denke da hat das Öl in der Dämpfung wesentlich mehr Einfluss auf das Verhalten der Gabel als das Schmieröl. Wenn man der Tabelle hier im Forum glauben darf ist das originale Dämpfungsöl ja eine Katastrophe was die Temperaturbeständigkeit angeht. 
Gerade bei Motoröl hätte ich wenig Bedenken, immerhin müssen auch Motoren im Winter gut geschmiert werden.

Derzeit teste ich ja das Putoline HPX in der Dämpfung. Bei der nächsten Ausfahrt in der Kälte kann ich dann hoffentlich schon ein wenig beurteilen ob es eine Besserung bringt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Oktober 2021)

Wer probiert es aus? Ich will die Gabel nicht zweimal zerlegen. 

Dasselbe Problem habe ich aktuell mit der HSR. 

Wie viele Shims soll ich weg lassen? Eines oder zwei?

Aktuell fahre ich 12 clicks von geschlossen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2021)

Der Ring ist offen von Werk aus. 

Ich würde das mit dem Putoline auch gern wissen. Hab ich da und ich will eh bald wieder einen Service machen. Als Schmieröl würde ich auch meinen, dass das kaum einen Einfluss auf die Dämpfung haben sollte.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Oktober 2021)

Ha ha, ja, da bin ich nun nach Recherche auch drauf gekommen, dass der Ring offen ist. Wozu auch immer.

ich glaube, ich werde erst mal ein Shim weg lassen und weil das Öl auch ein anderes sein wird, ist das Änderung genug.
Das RSP Öl kommt übrigens von Fuchs. Mit einem VI von über 450 sollte das schon sehr temperaturstabil sein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe mal bei Formula nach der Viskosität des Originalöls angefragt. Mal sehen, ob sie mir das sagen wollen. Wozu einen Shim weniger? Ich bin hier neu. Wird dadurch der Rebound schneller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Oktober 2021)

Je weniger shims, vor allem große, desto schneller wird die HS-Dämpfung. Ist aber eine Wissenschaft für sich und ich glaube, es gibt nicht viele, die das exakt berechnen können. 
Bei mir ist das ja so, dass ich eine sehr weiche Feder fahre. Weicher als die weichste Formula Feder. Insofern wird der HSR schon außerhalb des berechneten Bereichs dämpfen. Lasse ich ein Shim weg, wird der HSR schneller, damit kann ich wieder mehr LSR fahren und das hat durchaus Vorteile (wie ich beim Arma sehe). Bei der Vorgänger Gabel habe ich das auch schon gemacht. 
In deinem Fall müsstest du eigentlich ein Shim mehr fahren. 

Die Viskosität ist das eine, das andere aber, wie sie sich bei ändernder Temperatur verhält. Im Grunde braucht man den cst-Wert und den VI. 

Aus dem Archiv:



hoschik schrieb:


> das OJ01 hat eine Viskosität von [email protected]°.
> 
> Da kannst du problemlos das Silkolene pro RSF Race 2.5wt nehmen ,das hat [email protected]°, ist dabei aber 4 mal so temperaturstabil wie das OJ Racing Öl.



Beim Lower Leg Öl hab ich mir es damals mal ausgerechnet. Das 15er Öl hat so circa bei 25°C die gleiche Viskosität wie das 5er bei 0°C.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Oktober 2021)

Kleines Update: Dieser Gleitring am Kolben ist auch etwas speziell. 






Ich kenne die sonst nur geschlitzt bzw. mit eckigem Profil, wie es hier der rosa Ring hat.





Hat sich so auch nicht mehr montieren lassen. Keine Ahnung, ob man dazu ein Spannwerkzeug braucht. Ich hab ihn mal geschlitzt, damit passt er sauber in den Sitz und sollte trotzdem ausreichend abdichten. Mal sehen, ob's hält.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Oktober 2021)

Und mal schnell wieder zusammen gebaut. 
Das Trickstuff Entlüftungsset passt übrigens perfekt. 







Von den drei großen Shims habe ich nun eines weg gelassen. Ich bilde mir ein, einen Unterschied zu spüren. Bin jetzt im Setup der LSR bei 10 clicks auf von ganz geschlossen. Davor war ich bei 12 clicks, aber am Prüfstand dürfte die Kennlinie trotzdem anders aussehen. Müsst' man nur einen haben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2021)

Cool das mit dem TS Entlüftungskit. Habe ich auch da und wollte schon die Spritze für 16,- kaufen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Oktober 2021)

Sehen wir dann eh, ob an meiner demnächst sämtliche Dichtungen aufquillen.
Gut, dass Formula Ersatzteile billig sind. 😉


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Sehen wir dann eh, ob an meiner demnächst sämtliche Dichtungen aufquillen.
> Gut, dass Formula Ersatzteile billig sind. 😉


Eben. Solange es Mineralöl und kein DOT ist.

Problematisch wird es nur, wenn der Bladder kaputt geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Oktober 2021)

Ah. Wegen der Befüllung noch: Ganz unten hab ich da schon den Original Formula Befüllstutzen verwendet. Der Rest ist von TS.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Eben. Solange es Mineralöl und kein DOT ist.





Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ah. Wegen der Befüllung noch: Ganz unten hab ich da schon den Original Formula Befüllstutzen verwendet. Der Rest ist von TS.


Ach Mist.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Oktober 2021)

Was aber nicht heißt, dass da nix von TS passt. Ich hab's nur nicht probiert.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Oktober 2021)

Also im italienischen Forum schreiben sie, dass das beste Öl das von Carapelli ist. 

Hier mal die Einstufung des OJ Öls:





Da sieht man schon, dass das nix gutes ist und vom quer Lesenh habe ich auch den Eindruck, dass das OJ eine Empfehlung ist, aber keine Pflicht. Für die Moped Gabeln wird zb OJ oder Bel-Rey empfohlen.
In den größeren Werkstätten wird vermutlich sowieso nur die Hausmarke (Motorex, Motul, Fuchs usw) rein gekippt. 

Aber wie gesagt: ich bin Tester. 
Das einzige komische Bauteil, das ich gefunden habe, ist der Gleit/Stützring am Zugstufenkolben. Wenn was aufquillt oder sich auflöst, dann der. Wird aber zu 99% auch nicht der Fall sein. Und wenn, ist der schnell ersetzt und zwar mit einem hochwertigerem Produkt. 

Und was mich noch immer interessieren würde: Ob man nicht den Nero Satelliten auf die Selva Kartusche wechseln könnte. Ich glaube schon.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Oktober 2021)

Welches hast du nun drin?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Oktober 2021)

Fuchs für die Dämpfung und Motul für die lower legs.

Mojo hat übrigens schon die 2022er Modelle.


----------



## hans7 (14. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Fuchs für die Dämpfung und Motul für die lower legs.
> 
> Mojo hat übrigens schon die 2022er Modelle.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1354881


Das neue Casting.
Sonst noch eine Änderung?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Oktober 2021)

Neue Krone. Sonst nichts.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Oktober 2021)

@Tyrolens das 5W Motul nehme ich an.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Oktober 2021)

Jein. Das OJ Racing 01 Öl kann bei Kälte auch nichts. Siehe obige Tabelle. 
Dass das Öl im Lower Leg eine Rolle spielt, hatte ich ja schon vermutet. Liegt an der Scherkraft zwischen Standrohren und Buchsen, denke ich. Da sind die Toleranzen schon eng. 

Wer's mit eigenen Augen sehen will: Mal das Öl der Wahl in den Kphlschrank stellen, ins Null Grad Fach oder für die Harten: In den Tiefkühler. .D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (14. Oktober 2021)

Dass das Schmieröl so eine krasse Auswirkung hat, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Hätte vielmehr auf die Dämpfung getippt. Bei der Selva kann man ja quasi zuschauen, wie sie mit jedem Grad zäher wird. 

In der Edge habe ich Fox Gold als Schmieröl, die funktioniert im Winter tadellos. Soll ja laut @Tyrolens auch nicht so dolle sein... Kann aber nichts negatives berichten


----------



## topsel (14. Oktober 2021)

Hab vor morgen meine Selva R auf 150mm zu traveln
Nach dem was ihr so schreibt, bin ich am überlegen ob ich jetzt vor der kalten Jahreszeit überhaupt das Originale rein kippe... Hätte noch das Schmieröl von R.S.P daheim... Mit dem bin ich bisher immer gut gefahren
Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es im casting irgendwas ausmacht wenn nicht das Original... 
Frage ist dann noch, ob ich das dann auch in die Luftkammer hau... Aber normal dann schon 🤔


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Oktober 2021)

Osti schrieb:


> In der Edge habe ich Fox Gold als Schmieröl, die funktioniert im Winter tadellos. Soll ja laut @Tyrolens auch nicht so dolle sein... Kann aber nichts negatives berichten



Ich weiß nicht, woran es konkret liegt. Fox Gold wird bei Kälte sehr zäh. Wenn's bei der Edge egal ist, liegt das vielleicht an den größeren Toleranzen oder an der niedrigeren Belastung der Buchsen - keine Ahnung. Meines Wissens füllen die Fox Leute im Winter in die Grip2 Gabeln in beide Seiten das normale Dämpfungsöl rein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Oktober 2021)

Fox Gold ist einfach sehr dick und die Edge baut auch anders.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Oktober 2021)

Als Beispiel:

Fox Gold hat einen VI von 125 und bei 40°C 98,90 cSt, somit sind das bei 0°C, wie wir sie hier aktuell haben fast schon unglaubliche 1.155 cSt. Bei 20°C sind es 284 cSt. 
Im Vergleich dazu, beim Motul Extra Fork 5W sind es bei 40°C 18,9 cSt, bei 0°C bei 140 cSt und bei 20°C sind es 44 cSt. Die Fox Gold Viskosität bei 20°C erreicht das Motul 5W erst bei -10°C.
Wenn man nun davon aus geht, dass zu wenig Viskosität nicht gut ist (warum auch immer), dann habe ich zb mich an den 40°C orientiert. Die bekommt man bei uns im Sommer als Betriebstemperatur durchaus hin. Gibt ja doch Tage mit 36°C Lufttemperatur. Also wenn das die kritische Marke wäre, dürfte man das Motul 5W bis maximal +6°C fahren. Ich hab auch nur ein Motul Extra Fork 15W hier. Das brächte keine Verbesserung zum Focx Gold. Insofern müsste man eher auf's 10W gehen. Das könnte man noch bis runter auf 3°C fahren, vielleicht auch bis 0°C. 

Die Frage bleibt, was die realen Nachteile eines Öls mit niedriger Viskosität sind. Nachdem bei den meisten Gabeln die Schmierung sehr primitiv ausgeführt ist, werden die oberen Buchsen der kritische Punkt sein. Das dünne Öl sollte die unteren Buchsen eigentlich besser schmieren, als das zähe. Was kann helfen? Das Bike auf den Kopf zu stellen? Die Selva hat keine geschlitzten Buchsen. Bleibt eigentlich nur mehr die Verkürzung der Wartungsintervalle.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> . Bleibt eigentlich nur mehr die Verkürzung der Wartungsintervalle.


die sind bei der Selva eh recht kurz.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe noch 10W Öl von Motorex da. Das werde ich mal probieren. 

Alternativ habe ich noch 5W von RSP.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Oktober 2021)

Gestern war es zwar doch ein wenig wärmer, als ist für das Winteröl vorgesehen habe, aber auch bei +5°C bis +10°C hat die Gabel sehr gut funktioniert. Ich war die letzten Wochen ja echt am Zweifeln, nun ist klar, dass es ausnahmsweise nicht an meinen bescheidenen Fahrkünsten lag, dass ich die Linien nicht mehr halten konnte, sondern tatsächlich am grottigen Formula Öl. 
Ein abschließendes Urteil kann ich natürlich noch nicht geben. Ich muss auch erst mal schauen, ob das 5W Öl nicht zu schnell von der Federkammer ins Lower Leg verschwindet. Auswirkungen auf die Kunststoffe kann ich natürlich auch noch nicht beurteilen. Auffällig war gestern allerdings, dass ich viel viel mehr Federweg ausgenutzt habe, inkl. zweier Durchschläge. Heute werde ich mal vom blauen auf's rote CTS Ventil wechseln und sonst hätte ich ja noch zwei härtere Federn im Petto. Wahrscheinlich ist das Fuchs 2,5W etwas weniger viskos wie das originale OJ Racing. Ober es liegt am Kolbenstützring, den ich beim Einbau geschlitzt habe. Die Dämpfung arbeitet bei Formula ja mit relativ hohem Druck. Möglich, dass da Öl vorbei strömt. Demnächst werde ich aber diesen Ring sowieso gegen einen hochwertigen tauschen.
Man wird sehen und es bleibt spannend. Wenn das alles so funktioniert und danach sieht es aktuell auch aus, ist das jedenfalls die Lösung für alle unsere Winterprobleme.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Oktober 2021)

Gestern zweite Testfahrt - alles super. Subjektiv funktioniert die Gabel jetzt wie im Sommer bei 30°C, nur dass es nun an manchen Stellen schon ganztägig Frost hat. Lufttemperatur nach wie vor so zwischen 5°C und 10°C. Mit dem roten CTS Ventil und der LSC 3 clicks offen fährt sich das einfach nur sehr sehr gut. Offensichtlich ist das Originale OJ Racing Öl tatsächlich etwas zäher. Trotzdem: Das dünnere Öl ist der Dämpfung IMO immer dem dickeren vor zu ziehen. Sollte es im Sommer zu Durchschlägen kommen, kann ich noch immer den Kolben umdrehen oder ein zweites Shim montieren oder etwas Fett in die Federkammer packen. Schwere Jungs werden sich vielleicht ein 5W Öl holen oder ein 5er mit einem 2,5er mischen. 
Das wichtigste ist erst mal, dass die Selva mit diesen Ölen kein Problem mehr mit Kälte hat. 
Langzeiterfahrungen kann ich vielleicht Ende November anbieten. 

Generell finde ich es schlecht, wenn es zu Betriebsmitteln keine Technischen Datenblätter gibt. Das widerspricht ja auch den gesetzlichen Regeln. Dasselbe gilt für den Mangel an Sicherheitsdatenblättern. 

Vorbildlich ist das so: https://www.motul.com/de/de/products/fork-oil-expert-light-5w


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (18. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> nun ist klar, dass es ausnahmsweise nicht an meinen bescheidenen Fahrkünsten lag, dass ich die Linien nicht mehr halten konnte, sondern tatsächlich am grottigen Formula Öl.



Meinst du das Ernsthaft, das es nur am PL/Fahrwerk/Gabel liegt?


----------



## Osti (18. Oktober 2021)

@Tyrolens habe etwas den Überblick verloren, du hast jetzt Schmier- und Dä,mpfungsöl getauscht? 

welche Öle hast Du jetzt genommen?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Oktober 2021)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Meinst du das Ernsthaft, das es nur am PL/Fahrwerk/Gabel liegt?



Wenn vorher die Linie immer perfekt gepasst hat und danach auch wieder, woran sonst könnte es dann gelegen haben?
Aber kannst du ja selber mal probieren. Zugstufe weit zu drehen, die Druckstufe auch, dann wird's ev. spannend. 
Eine gewisse kognitive Verzerrung kann man freilich nie ausschließen.

@Osti In den Lower Legs fahre ich ein Motul Fork Oil Expert Light 5W und in der Dämpferkartusche ein RSP Damp Champ 2,5WT.


EDIT: Weil es mir gerade einfällt: Ein Ölwechsel hätte wahrscheinlich @Dani s Probleme gelöst.


----------



## topsel (19. Oktober 2021)

Wollte jetzt heute die Gabel traveln. 
Jetzt dreht bei mir die Dämpferseitige Schraube leer durch 😳
Hab dann mit etwas Zug gedreht, dann gings ein Stück. Aber jetzt vorbei. Beim die nicht raus... Dreht einfach leer 😖
So jemanden bekannt oder Tipps woher das kommen könnte oder was ich machen könnte? 
Vorgehen war: Luftseite negativ Luft raus, Ventil raus, Dämpfer Seite rebound ganz auf gedreht, Dämpfer gesperrt, Schraube mit 4er Imbus rausgedreht


----------



## topsel (19. Oktober 2021)

Vermute die Kolbenstange des Dämpfer dreht sich mit... Aber was tun?


----------



## Symion (19. Oktober 2021)

Das Casting hat bei beiden Bohrungen im Inneren eine Nut. Daher müssen die Stangen der Dämpfung und der Luftfeder beim Zusammenbau immer passend gestellt werden. 
Wissen wohl die Meisten Nutzer nicht.

in deinem Fall Dämpfer sperren und das Casting fest in Richtung CSU drücken. Dann ruckartig oder mit einem Elektroschrauber auf voller Drehzahl die Schraube öffnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMSel130 (19. Oktober 2021)

Meine Selva geht heute wieder zu Cosmic. Die Kroneneinheit knackt nun wieder extrem. Sagenhafte 2 Monate ohne knacken und dann immer stärker. Im April gab es schonmal eine neue.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Oktober 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Das Casting hat bei beiden Bohrungen im Inneren eine Nut. Daher müssen die Stangen der Dämpfung und der Luftfeder beim Zusammenbau immer passend gestellt werden.
> Wissen wohl die Meisten Nutzer nicht.
> 
> in deinem Fall Dämpfer sperren und das Casting fest in Richtung CSU drücken. Dann ruckartig oder mit einem Elektroschrauber auf voller Drehzahl die Schraube öffnen.



Im Tutorial wird das erwähnt und wenn man sich die Bauteile ansieht, dann sieht man das auch. 
Es hilft auch, die Schrauben warm zu machen. Die sind ja verklebt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Oktober 2021)

Die Gabel wird, anders als bei RS im aufgepumpten Zustand auseinander gebaut. Dann passiert das mit der sich drehenden Kolbenstange nicht.


----------



## topsel (19. Oktober 2021)

Werds jetzt mal wie von @Symion geschrieben probieren.
Plus erwärmen der Schraube... Hoff das hat sich dann damit

Gabel ist gebraucht und der Vorbesitzer hat von S auf R umgebaut.




niconj schrieb:


> Die Gabel wird, anders als bei RS im aufgepumpten Zustand auseinander gebaut. Dann passiert das mit der sich drehenden Kolbenstange nicht.


Hab ich jetzt auch gesehen.
Aber macht das was?
Dämpfer sollte ja auch im komplett ausgefederten Zustand nicht auf Anschlag sein


----------



## Symion (19. Oktober 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Die Gabel wird, anders als bei RS im aufgepumpten Zustand auseinander gebaut. Dann passiert das mit der sich drehenden Kolbenstange nicht.


Das bringt dir auf der Dämpferseite aber nix wenn die Stange nicht in der Nut entsprechend eingefädelt ist


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Oktober 2021)

Wenn man mit Gefühl dreht und Druck auf's Casting ausübt, springt die Kolbenstange vielleicht wieder in die Nut.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Oktober 2021)

Kann man das überhaupt gescheit montieren, wenn sie nicht in der Nut ist?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt gibt es erst mal 25 ml Fett für die Federkammer.


----------



## Xyz79 (19. Oktober 2021)

.


----------



## topsel (20. Oktober 2021)

topsel schrieb:


> Werds jetzt mal wie von @Symion geschrieben probieren.
> Plus erwärmen der Schraube... Hoff das hat sich dann damit


Habs jetzt versucht. Keine Chance
Hab jetzt die Schraube abgesägt... Den Rest dann durch heiß machen und zwei Zangen raus bekommen 
Hab noch nie soviel Schraubensichrerung gesehen... War auch komplett um die Dichtung rum und überall... 
Natürlich hat sich durch den Demontageversuch auch noch der Sitz im Kasting rund gedreht 😖😖
Heißt neues Rebound Schraubenkit + Casting 🥴


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Oktober 2021)

Bist du dir sicher, dass da was am Casting rund gedreht ist? Hast du Mg Späne gefunden?


----------



## topsel (20. Oktober 2021)

Aber was mich im nachhinein wundert, dass sich die Schraube nicht sonderlich schwer drehen ließ.... Das hätte man doch deutlich spüren müssen, wenn man den Sitz rund dreht ...
Schraub auch Berufsbedingt und privat recht viel
Vill war da auch beim Vorbesitzer bereits was... Deshalb vill auch die viele Schraubensicherung 🤔


----------



## topsel (20. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass da was am Casting rund gedreht ist? Hast du Mg Späne gefunden?


Ja war unten im Bereich der Bohrung zu sehen 
Außerdem liegt der Schaft des Dämpfers egal wie ich ihn drehe komplett auf 
Habs mal mit dem Airshaft versucht, da ist schön zu sehen, ob er ganz aufliegt oder nicht in die Führung rutscht


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Oktober 2021)

Ich hätt gedacht, dass der Durchschlagpuffer diese Nut hat.


----------



## topsel (20. Oktober 2021)

Hm... Dann schau ich mir das lieber nochmal genauer an!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab da auch nur mit der Taschenlampe rein geleuchtet.
Ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht, warum die Leute so grobmotorisch sind. 7 Nm!!!


----------



## hans7 (20. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich hätt gedacht, dass der Durchschlagpuffer diese Nut hat.


Apropos Durchschlagpuffer: wie bekommt man den eigentlich wieder richtig rein? Bei mir ist der Mal locker im Casting rumgeflogen.


----------



## AMSel130 (20. Oktober 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Apropos Durchschlagpuffer: wie beginnt man den eigentlich wieder richtig rein? Bei mir ist der Mal locker im Casting rumgeflogen.


Apropos Durchschlagpuffer: wie bekommt man den raus? Verschleißt der bei zu vielen Durchschlägen.


----------



## topsel (20. Oktober 2021)

Habs mir nochmal angeschaut. Ist definitiv das Casting. 
Man sieht, wenn man seitlich reinläuchtet, schön wo das Material abgetragen wurde. Viel ist das aber nicht. 
Ob da jetzt schon was beim festschrauben vom Vorbesitzer war oder ich das beim Öffnen in Verbindung mit zu viel Schraubensicherung war weiß ich nicht 
Wirklich grob musste ich nicht drehen, bis sie dann auch schon leer durch ging. 
Ändert aber nichts. Ärgerlich und unnötig ist es halt. Wenigstens fehlt der Dämpferkartusche nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topsel (20. Oktober 2021)

.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2021)

Ein kurzes Update. Die Gabel funktioniert noch immer. Heute bei 4°C vom Gefühl her wie eine Marzocchi Z1. 
Die 20 ml Fett haben ev. die nötige Progression gebracht. Jedenfalls hatte ich 15 mm Restfederweg. Perfekt.


----------



## Xyz79 (22. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ein kurzes Update. Die Gabel funktioniert noch immer. Heute bei 4°C vom Gefühl her wie eine Marzocchi Z1.
> Die 20 ml Fett haben ev. die nötige Progression gebracht. Jedenfalls hatte ich 15 mm Restfederweg. Perfekt.


Welches Fett nutzt du für die Federkammer?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2021)

Hab das erst beste, das ich in der Werkstatt hatte, genommen. RSP Slick Kick. 
Aber im Nachhinein ist's da bissl schade drum, finde ich. 
Wäre auch etwas zäheres nehmen und zur Schmierung hab ich ja noch das Öl drin, sofern das überhaupt noch da ist.
Für den Sommer werde ich meine Restbestände an Fox Float Fluid verwenden. 
Vielleicht bau ich beim nächsten mal auch am Kolben anstatt des O-Rings einen Quadring ein. 
Aber wenn's so bleibt wie aktuell, ist das einfach besser als je erhofft.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2021)

Heute 1°C. Nach wie vor alles tip top. 
Dürften jetzt 120 km und 4.000 Hm gewesen sein. Davon 4.000 Hm Trails.


----------



## AMSel130 (25. Oktober 2021)

Hat schon jemand mal einen ND tuned oder Intend Gabelschaft eingepresst/einpressen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (27. Oktober 2021)

An die Coil Fahrer. 
Hab meine Selva von R auf C umgebaut. Verbaut hab ich bei 75kg die Medium Feder und das grüne CTS welches ich schon bei der R drin hatte. 
Heute mal die erste kleine Runde gedreht. Fühlt sich auch erstmal nicht schlecht an. Aber die Federwegsausnutzung passt noch nicht so ganz. Hatte bei meinem mies gebautenReferenzdrop aus etwas über nem Meter ins Flat noch gut 3,5cm übrig. Verspannung nur 2 Klicks und Kompression nur 1 von offen. Mit der R hatte ich da immer fast den ganzen Federweg ausgenutzt. 
Anderes CTS oder die softe Feder? Was würdet ihr zuerst versuchen?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Oktober 2021)

Schwierig zu sagen. Hast du andere CTS Ventile zur Auswahl? 
Und nicht vergessen: Es ist kalt, da wird die Selva sowieso zickig.


----------



## Xyz79 (27. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Schwierig zu sagen. Hast du andere CTS Ventile zur Auswahl?
> Und nicht vergessen: Es ist kalt, da wird die Selva sowieso zickig.


Blau hätte ich noch in meiner anderen Selva. Das könnte ich mal reinschrauben. Bei uns war es heute mit gut 10 grad noch recht mild. Daran sollte es nicht gelegen haben.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Oktober 2021)

Dann auf jeden Fall mal blau probieren. Wobei bei mir die Ventile eigentlich allesamt ähnlich viel Federweg frei gegeben haben.


----------



## Xyz79 (27. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Dann auf jeden Fall mal blau probieren. Wobei bei mir die Ventile eigentlich allesamt ähnlich viel Federweg frei gegeben haben.


Hab es mal umgeschraubt und werde es die Tage mal testen inwieweit sich in Sachen Federwegsausnutzung was tut.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (28. Oktober 2021)

Meine Selva ist mittlerweile ziemlich am siffen durch die Staubabstreifer. 
Bedeutet also Service muss gemacht werden. 
Habe bisher aber noch nichts mit Gabel oder Dämpfer Service zu tun gehabt. Will mich aber mal selbst ran wagen. 
Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung von Formula? 
Falls nicht, kann mir jemand die einzelnen Schritte erklären? 
Will jetzt folgende Teile bestellen. 
Kann da mal jemand drüber schauen? 









						Formula Dust Caps 35 Staubabstreifer für ThirtyFive / Selva / Nero
					

Staubabstreifer-Kit für Federgabeln von Formula mit 35 mm Standrohrdurchmesser. Kompatibilität:ThirtyFiveThirtyFive EXSelvaNeroHerstellernummer:SB40029-00 Lieferumfang:1 x Staubabstreifer-Kit Formula Dust Caps 35




					www.bike-components.de
				












						Formula Servicekit O-Ring Kit 35/Selva Fork 27,5"+ 29"
					

Kompatibilität:Selva Fork 27,5"Selva Fork 29"Herstellernummer:SB40035-00 Lieferumfang:1 x Servicekit O-Ring Formula 35




					www.bike-components.de
				












						RockShox Einpresswerkzeug für Staub- und Öldichtungen
					

Werkzeug von RockShox zur Montage und Demontage von Staub-/Öldichtungen. Herstellernummern: 28/30 mm:11.4310.444.00032 mm:11.4308.722.00035 mm:11.4015.206.00040 mm:11.4015.207.000Lieferumfang:1 x Einpresswerkzeug RockShox




					www.bike-components.de
				




Staubabstreifer und Einpresswerkzeug sollte ja passen. 
Wird das O-ring kit auch benötigt? 

Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen


----------



## hans7 (28. Oktober 2021)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Meine Selva ist mittlerweile ziemlich am siffen durch die Staubabstreifer.
> Bedeutet also Service muss gemacht werden.
> Habe bisher aber noch nichts mit Gabel oder Dämpfer Service zu tun gehabt. Will mich aber mal selbst ran wagen.
> Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung von Formula?
> ...


Die Sachen die du aufgeführt hast passen alle. Ob du das O-Ring Set unbedingt brauchst.... bisher hab ich das noch nie gebraucht.

Videos gibts ein paar bei YT. 

Als Tipp:
-Schau das die Gabel sauber ist
-Das Casting versuch immer kopfüber oder max horizontal zu bearbeiten, wenn du z.B. die  Staubabstreifer entfernst. Sonst ist die Gefahr groß, das Dreck rein kommt. 
-Die Staubabstreifer langsam einpressen und immer schauen, dass die nicht schief kommen.


----------



## AMSel130 (28. Oktober 2021)

Ich press die Staubabstreifer immer zusammen mit den Schaumstoffringen ein, weil die Schaumstoffringe nachträglich rein zu fummeln ist das totale gefrickel


----------



## Xyz79 (28. Oktober 2021)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Hab es mal umgeschraubt und werde es die Tage mal testen inwieweit sich in Sachen Federwegsausnutzung was tut.


Das blaue cts fühlt sich noch was komfortabler an. Aber das war ja zu erwarten. Federweg wird etwas mehr genutzt. Aber immer noch recht viel übrig. Allerdings fühlt es sich geschmeidiger an als vorher als Selva R. Hab jetzt mal noch die softe Feder bestellt. Kann mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz vorstellen das die passt. Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Oktober 2021)

Geschmeidig, das kann die Selva C. 

Ich habe heute mal das rote Ventil mit umgedrehtem Kolben gefahren. Fühlt sich richtig gut an. Zwar etwas straffer in der Dämpfung, aber nach wie vor kein Spiking und es lässt sehr hohe Geschwindigkeiten zu.

Ansonsten: Auch jetzt funktioniert die Gabel bestens. Konnte keine Defekte feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. Oktober 2021)

Heute Wetterschicht. Hab mir daher mal ein CTS Ventil gebaut. Ist ein umgedrehtes Regular Soft mit zwei Shims. Scheint effizient über die Shims zu dämpfen, weil sich die Gabel bei geschlossener LSC kaum mehr komprimmieren lässt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Oktober 2021)

Dieses Setup ist für mich zu krass.   
Die Geräuschkulisse ist zwar beeindruckend, aber die HSC pack ich mit meiner Statur/Muskulatur nicht.


----------



## Xyz79 (31. Oktober 2021)

Es bleibt auch mit dem blauen Ventil zu viel Federweg ungenutzt. Auch bei nem 2m Roadgap hab ich noch 4cm über. Also bleibt wohl nur die softe Feder zum Testen und ggf. wieder das grüne Ventil.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Oktober 2021)

Aber komisch ist das schon. Ob's wirklich an der Feder liegt. Rechne mal nach. Wenn die nächst weichere Feder um 10% weniger Kraft braucht, um gleich stark komprimiert zu werden, dann bist du noch immer sehr weit weg von der maximalen Federwegsausnutzung. Sind dann halt statt 120 mm 132 mm.


----------



## Xyz79 (31. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Aber komisch ist das schon. Ob's wirklich an der Feder liegt. Rechne mal nach. Wenn die nächst weichere Feder um 10% weniger Kraft braucht, um gleich stark komprimiert zu werden, dann bist du noch immer sehr weit weg von der maximalen Federwegsausnutzung. Sind dann halt statt 120 mm 132 mm.


Ich kann es nicht einschätzen wieviel weniger Kraft die nächst weichere Feder benötigt. Bleibt wohl nur ausprobieren. Aber woran sollte es sonst liegen, wenn nicht an der Feder?


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. November 2021)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht einschätzen wieviel weniger Kraft die nächst weichere Feder benötigt. Bleibt wohl nur ausprobieren. Aber woran sollte es sonst liegen, wenn nicht an der Feder?


Bei einem 2m Drop haut es mir selbst bei der härtesten Öhlins Feder die Handgelenke zu Brei, wenn es in den Bottom Out geht.

Mein Fazit ist leider, dass die Selva C nichts (mehr) für mich ist. Seit ich mit Klickpedalen unterwegs bin, bin ich auch waghalsiger unterwegs und um einiges schneller. Da schaffe ich es selbst auf meinen Hometrails, die Gabel zum Durchschlagen zu bringen (bei 95kg netto). Nicht immer und auch nicht viel aber wenn es in den Bikepark geht, dann bin ich verloren.

Mal schauen, was die ERA kann.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. November 2021)

Zum einen liegt es nachweislich am grottigen Formula Original Öl. 
Zum anderen glaube(!) ich, dass die Selva sehr empfindlich auf die Ölmengen im Casting und der Federkammer reagiert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. November 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Zum einen liegt es nachweislich am grottigen Formula Original Öl.
> Zum anderen glaube(!) ich, dass die Selva sehr empfindlich auf die Ölmengen im Casting und der Federkammer reagiert.


Bei zu viel FW-Ausnutzung wäre aber leichtgängigeres Öl eher kontraproduktiv.  Man könnte sicherlich noch etwas mit Fett in der Federkammer spielen um so etwas Progression reinzubekommen aber das ist mir mittlerweile zu doof. Schade, denn die Gabel ist wirklich gut ansonsten.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (1. November 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Bei zu viel FW-Ausnutzung wäre aber leichtgängigeres Öl eher kontraproduktiv.  Man könnte sicherlich noch etwas mit Fett in der Federkammer spielen um so etwas Progression reinzubekommen aber das ist mir mittlerweile zu doof. Schade, denn die Gabel ist wirklich gut ansonsten.


Denke mal Coil ist da eher das Problem. In die Luftkammer könntest noch Neopos für mehr Progression reinmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (1. November 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Denke mal Coil ist da eher das Problem. In die Luftkammer könntest noch Neopos für mehr Progression reinmachen.


Könnte ich umbauen aber da ich ein sehr gutes Angebot für die ERA bekommen habe, gehe ich diesen Weg. Die Selva bleibt aber vorerst im Keller, denn von der ERA liest man auch nicht nur Positives.


----------



## crisotop (2. November 2021)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht einschätzen wieviel weniger Kraft die nächst weichere Feder benötigt. Bleibt wohl nur ausprobieren. Aber woran sollte es sonst liegen, wenn nicht an der Feder?


Bei einer meiner Selvas war die Buchsentoleranz deutlich zu gering. Im Parkplatz auf den ersten zwei Zentimetern gar nicht so auffällig, aber am Trail dann viel strafferes Fahrgefühlt bei selbem Luftdruck/Druckstufe. Lässt sich bei jedem Tuner, oder direkt bei Cosmic neu "Kalibrieren".


----------



## Xyz79 (2. November 2021)

crisotop schrieb:


> Bei einer meiner Selvas war die Buchsentoleranz deutlich zu gering. Im Parkplatz auf den ersten zwei Zentimetern gar nicht so auffällig, aber am Trail dann viel strafferes Fahrgefühlt bei selbem Luftdruck/Druckstufe. Lässt sich bei jedem Tuner, oder direkt bei Cosmic neu "Kalibrieren".


Moin. 
Buchsen sind erst letztes Jahr beim Tausch der Tauchrohreinheit neu kalibriert worden. Als Selva R hab ich zuvor den Federweg  auch komplett nutzen können. Hab ja jetzt erst auf C umgebaut. Daran kann es in dem Fall also nicht liegen. Morgen kommt die softe Feder. Mal schauen wie es dann aussieht.


----------



## rzOne20 (4. November 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Das Casting hat bei beiden Bohrungen im Inneren eine Nut. Daher müssen die Stangen der Dämpfung und der Luftfeder beim Zusammenbau immer passend gestellt werden.
> Wissen wohl die Meisten Nutzer nicht.
> 
> in deinem Fall Dämpfer sperren und das Casting fest in Richtung CSU drücken. Dann ruckartig oder mit einem Elektroschrauber auf voller Drehzahl die Schraube öffnen.


Danke für den Tipp, hat geklappt !


----------



## slash-sash (6. November 2021)

AMSel130 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand mal einen ND tuned oder Intend Gabelschaft eingepresst/einpressen lassen?


Jup. Hier. ND Schaft, weil der originale, den ich drin hatte, als ich die Gabel gebraucht gekauft habe zu kurz war.
Aber, ich kann dich gleich enttäuschen. Ich bin die Gabel bisher noch nicht gefahren. Hoffe, dass das morgen der Fall sein wird.
Und, ich kann dich ein zweites Mal enttäuschen (falls du darauf hinaus willst, ob auch der Schaft irgendwann das Knacken anfängt): ich werde wohl familiär bedingt so wenig zum fahren kommen, dass ich dir keine ausreichende Langzeiterfahrung schreiben kann.
Zum einen komme ich aktuell extrem wenig zum biken. Dann ist jetzt Winter, wo es erfahrungsgemäß eh weniger ist, als im Sommer. Und, es ist mein Zweitbike.
Sorry.
Oder wolltest du auf was anderes hinaus?



Sascha


----------



## AMSel130 (6. November 2021)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Jup. Hier. ND Schaft, weil der originale, den ich drin hatte, als ich die Gabel gebraucht gekauft habe zu kurz war.
> Aber, ich kann dich gleich enttäuschen. Ich bin die Gabel bisher noch nicht gefahren. Hoffe, dass das morgen der Fall sein wird.
> Und, ich kann dich ein zweites Mal enttäuschen (falls du darauf hinaus willst, ob auch der Schaft irgendwann das Knacken anfängt): ich werde wohl familiär bedingt so wenig zum fahren kommen, dass ich dir keine ausreichende Langzeiterfahrung schreiben kann.
> Zum einen komme ich aktuell extrem wenig zum biken. Dann ist jetzt Winter, wo es erfahrungsgemäß eh weniger ist, als im Sommer. Und, es ist mein Zweitbike.
> ...


Cool danke für die Antwort. Mir gings nur drum ob es passt. Ich hatte eine Pike bei MRC die wurde auch wegen dem Knacken umgepresst und danach war bis zum Verkauf ein Jahr später Ruhe. Ich hatte auch das Gefühl der ND Schaft sei steifer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (6. November 2021)

Puh. Das Feingefühl habe ich nicht.
Wenn etwas „instabil“ da vorne ist, wäre das Steuerrohr das letzte, was ich in Betracht ziehen würde. Nicht mal den Vorbau würde ich verdächtigen oder herausspüren können. Ich würde es auf Lenker (merke ich tatsächlich; ein RaceFace Sixc Lenker ist brutal unnachgiebig), LRS (merke ich auch; meine ehemaligen Carbon-Laufräder waren sehr steif/direkt; perfekt für die nachgiebige Mattoc) oder eben Federgabel schieben. Aber das Steuerrohr?! Im Leben nicht.
Gilt aber nur für mich. 
Soll ja Leute geben, die das Gras wachsen spüren.



Sascha


----------



## AMSel130 (6. November 2021)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Puh. Das Feingefühl habe ich nicht.
> Wenn etwas „instabil“ da vorne ist, wäre das Steuerrohr das letzte, was ich in Betracht ziehen würde. Nicht mal den Vorbau würde ich verdächtigen oder herausspüren können. Ich würde es auf Lenker (merke ich tatsächlich; ein RaceFace Sixc Lenker ist brutal unnachgiebig), LRS (merke ich auch; meine ehemaligen Carbon-Laufräder waren sehr steif/direkt; perfekt für die nachgiebige Mattoc) oder eben Federgabel schieben. Aber das Steuerrohr?! Im Leben nicht.
> Gilt aber nur für mich.
> Soll ja Leute geben, die das Gras wachsen spüren.
> ...


Bei der Selva denk ich ist der Effekt nicht so groß die finde ich generell steifer wie die Pike


----------



## slash-sash (6. November 2021)

Na ja gut. 1800gr. zu 2100gr. Wenn die Selva da nicht steifer ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Das ist schon ne Menge Holz.
Meine Mezzer mit knapp über 2000gr. ist schon ziemlich steif; finde ich.
Ich bin auf morgen mal gespannt. Erste Ausfahrt mit der Selva.
Keine Ahnung, was mich erwartet. Ich habe mal den Luftdruck nach dem Aufkleber für mein Gewicht eingestellt und die Compression mal ganz auf gemacht. Auf dem Trail werde ich dann ein wenig spielen.
Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung, welches CTS verbaut ist.



Sascha


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. November 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Schwere Jungs werden sich vielleicht ein 5W Öl holen


Habs dir ja schon via PN geschrieben aber hier noch für die anderen.

Ich habe auch, bevor dann irgendwann mal die ERA ankommt, einen Ölwechsel durchgeführt. Zuerst hatte ich nur das Öl in den Lower Legs gewechselt und das R.S.P 5WT reingekippt. Nur 10min in die erste Ausfahrt rein konnte ich ein Quietschen feststellen welches, so wie es sich später herausgestellt hat, die Dichtung des Kolbens der Coil Seite verursacht hat. 

Also schnell nach Hause und noch einen Ölwechsel gemacht und dieses Mal das Motul 15W reingekippt. Die Kolbendichtung wird von mir immer mit R.S.P. Slick Kick gefettet vor dem Einbau. Leider hatte das auch nichts gebracht. Ich denke einfach, dass ich entweder die Dichtung bei der Kälte (es waren so circa 3°C beim Service) beschädigt habe oder sie es schon war und sich das erst beim Aus- und wieder Einbau geäußert hat.

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Öl in dieser kurzen Zeit hier einen Einfluss hatte.

Ich habe mir dann das Service Kit für die Selva C gekauft und die Dichtungen alle gewechselt. Maßgeblich ist hier ja eigentlich eh nur die Besagte des Kolbens. 

Da ich die Gabel nun eh wieder auf hatte, habe ich gleich an der Dämpfung einen Ölwechsel vorgenommen. Das Öl ist seit 1 1/2 Jahren drin und war schon recht trüb und hatte kleine Verunreinigungen drin. Hier habe ich nun das R.S.P 5WT reingekippt, welches ja eine höhere Viskosität haben sollte als das Originalöl. Das müsste ja bedeuten, dass hier die Dämpfung etwas stärker wird, was in meinem Falle ja gut ist.

In die Lowers kippe ich dann das R.S.P. 10WT rein, wenn es heute in der Post ist. 

Da ich die Gabel dieses Mal im warmen Wohnzimmer zusammenbaue, kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob der Kolben wieder quietscht, er läuft aber deutlich straffer als der Alte aber ich habe ja noch kein Schmieröl drin.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. November 2021)

Ich geb hier mal ein Update. Auch mit dem 10er RSP hat sich das Quietschen nicht abstellen lassen. Dazu kam noch, dass die Gabel auf den ersten cm total stockte. Das hatte ich bisher noch nie.

Ich habe sie also wieder auseinander gebaut und dieses Mal die Staubabstreifer entfernt und neue bestellt (never touch a running system ). Dazu bin ich noch in einen Motorradladen und habe mir das Motul Gabelöl geholt weil @Tyrolens die Vermutung äußerte, dass das DampChamp von RSP tatsächlich nur für die Dämpfung aber nicht Schmierung gut ist.

Dann habe ich die Lowers ordentlich mit Isopropanol und einer Flaschenbürste aus Schaumstoff sauber gemacht. Das ging richtig gut und es sah danach blitzeblank aus.

Eben gerade habe ich alles wieder zusammengebaut und siehe da, das Quietschen ist weg (und kommt hoffentlich nicht nach den ersten 10min wieder). Die Gabel spricht auch super soft an und hat kein Losbrechmoment*.

Da ich nicht glaube, dass die Staubabstreifer falsch saßen und verschlissen waren würde ich tatsächlich damit einergehen, dass das RSP dafür verantwortlich war. Von denen gibt es tatsächlich noch ein anderes Gabelöl, welches für Luftgabeln gut sein soll. Das hatte ich nicht gesehen.

Wenn ich das Motul 10WT mit dem RSP 10WT vergleiche ist das erste tatsächlich weicher und lässt sich schön schmieren. Weiß gar nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll. Es schmiert halt besser.

Heute kann ich das hoffentlich so testfahren und dann sagen, wie es sich anfühlt. Die 5WT RSP in der Dämpfung sollten ja dafür sorgen, dass diese straffer arbeitet und die 10WT Motul in den Lowers dann besser schmieren bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass das Formula 20WT hat.

*Ich bin total gespannt, wie sich hiergegen die ERA schlägt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. November 2021)

Korrektur schon oben vorgenommen. Ich habe gelesen, dass das Formula Öl 20WT hat nicht 10.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. November 2021)

Erste Testfahrt bei circa 5 grad ist durch. Da muss die ERA schon ordentlich gut sein um das zu übertreffen. Ich frage mich, ob sie es überhaupt kann bzw ich es dann merke. 

Einzig die zu schwache Feder war auch heute einmal zu beobachten.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. November 2021)

Schön zu hören. 
Wie war die Dämpfung. Wie viele Clicks fährst du jetzt am LSR? 
Welche Federhärte fährst du denn jetzt aktuell?


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. November 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Schön zu hören.
> Wie war die Dämpfung. Wie viele Clicks fährst du jetzt am LSR?
> Welche Federhärte fährst du denn jetzt aktuell?


65N und die Dämpfung war komplett offen. Rebound zwei zu.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. November 2021)

Puh. Das ist die härteste derzeit verfügbare Feder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (21. November 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Puh. Das ist die härteste derzeit verfügbare Feder.


Ich weiß auch nicht was ich falsch mache. Klar 95 kg Fahrer aber es gibt bestimmt noch welche die schwerer sind und schneller unterwegs sind. Für sie ist die Gabel sicher nix.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. November 2021)

Was schon eine krasse Federhärte ist. 

Ich habe mir mal überlegt, ob man ein, zwei Neopos in die Feder stopfen könnte.


----------



## freetourer (22. November 2021)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Klar 95 kg Fahrer aber es gibt bestimmt noch welche die schwerer sind und schneller unterwegs sind. Für sie ist die Gabel sicher nix.


Die gibt es und bei denen funktioniert die Gabel auch.

2 recht fixe Fahrer sind mir selbst bekannt - fahren die härteste Formula - Feder mit dem Special Firm CTS.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. November 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Die gibt es und bei denen funktioniert die Gabel auch.
> 
> 2 recht fixe Fahrer sind mir selbst bekannt - fahren die härteste Formula - Feder mit dem Special Firm CTS.


Dann weiß ich nicht, was ich falsch mache. Klar. Ich fahre wie ein Holzstamm aber ich bekomme die auch mit dem Orangenen Ventil zum durchschlagen.


----------



## civiliaen (30. November 2021)

topsel schrieb:


> Hab vor morgen meine Selva R auf 150mm zu traveln
> Nach dem was ihr so schreibt, bin ich am überlegen ob ich jetzt vor der kalten Jahreszeit überhaupt das Originale rein kippe... Hätte noch das Schmieröl von R.S.P daheim... Mit dem bin ich bisher immer gut gefahren
> Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es im casting irgendwas ausmacht wenn nicht das Original...
> Frage ist dann noch, ob ich das dann auch in die Luftkammer hau... Aber normal dann schon 🤔


Hi! Gibt's denn schon Meinungen/Erfahrungswerte zu Öl-Alternativen für die Dämpfung? Bei uns gehen die Temperaturen in den Bereich zwischen 0 und 5 Grad und in meinem ersten Winter mit der Formula merk ich, dass die ganz schön zickig wird...
Ich würd' einen Service machen und gleich das Öl tauschen - aber welches!?
Über Vorschläge/Erfahrungen würd' ich mich freuen. Danke und Grüße.

(Jetzt hab' ich in der Zwischenzeit gesehen, dass das schon diskutiert wurde - hab' aber das Resultat nicht umrissen. Welches Öl für 0 bis 5 Grad (ab und zu kälter) bei einem Fahrergewicht von 78 bis 80 kg? Vorschläge?  )


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. November 2021)

civiliaen schrieb:


> Hi! Gibt's denn schon Meinungen/Erfahrungswerte zu Öl-Alternativen für die Dämpfung? Bei uns gehen die Temperaturen in den Bereich zwischen 0 und 5 Grad und in meinem ersten Winter mit der Formula merk ich, dass die ganz schön zickig wird...
> Ich würd' einen Service machen und gleich das Öl tauschen - aber welches!?
> Über Vorschläge/Erfahrungen würd' ich mich freuen. Danke und Grüße.
> 
> (Jetzt hab' ich in der Zwischenzeit gesehen, dass das schon diskutiert wurde - hab' aber das Resultat nicht umrissen. Welches Öl für 0 bis 5 Grad (ab und zu kälter) bei einem Fahrergewicht von 78 bis 80 kg? Vorschläge?  )


Motul Medium 10WT in den Lowers und RSP 5WT in der Dämpfung geht bei mir super bei 95kg netto.


----------



## civiliaen (30. November 2021)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Motul Medium 10WT in den Lowers und RSP 5WT in der Dämpfung geht bei mir super bei 95kg netto.


Danke für die Antwort. Nur, um sicher zu gehen. Formula's Öl ist Mineralöl - Motul und RSP sind synthetische Öle. Greift das Dichtungen und Co an oder ist das egal? Danke und Grüße.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Dezember 2021)

Tja. Wenn man das wüsste. 
Versuch macht klug. Bei mir ist dzt alles dicht. Zersetzt hat sich nichts.
Ich denke, dass die synthetischen Öle viel besser auf Materialverträglichkeit geprüft sind, als zb Ballistol.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. Dezember 2021)

Hat sich schon mal jemand darüber Gedanken gemacht, den Zugstufenkolben umzudrehen? Das heißt, die großen Ports an der Zugstufe und die kleinem am Check Valve quasi als verstärkte Druckstufe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## civiliaen (22. Dezember 2021)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Motul Medium 10WT in den Lowers und RSP 5WT in der Dämpfung geht bei mir super bei 95kg netto.


Jetzt gilt‘s. Bin gerade erst dazu gekommen - morgen/Freitag geht’s auf eiskalte Probefahrt. Bin meeega gespannt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Dezember 2021)

civiliaen schrieb:


> Jetzt gilt‘s. Bin gerade erst dazu gekommen - morgen/Freitag geht’s auf eiskalte Probefahrt. Bin meeega gespannt.


Und? Wie wars?


----------



## civiliaen (24. Dezember 2021)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Und? Wie wars?


Schon wesentlich besser  Hatte 5°C heute Morgen. Die Gabel hat endlich wieder so funktioniert, wie sie das auch soll. Bin gespannt, wie das ist, wenn die Temperaturen noch näher am Gefrierpunkt sind.

Jetzt wo ich weiß, wie das geht, kommt man schon auf die Idee noch mal anderes Öl in der Dämpfung zu probieren - z.B. 2.5WT.

Anyway, jetzt wird erstmal gefahren. Danke Dir nochmal für den Tip.


----------



## civiliaen (3. Januar 2022)

Jetzt kamen ein paar weitere Fahrten (wenn auch nicht bei richtiger Kälte) dazu. Ich muss sagen, ich bin begeistert ohne Ende. Die Gabel ist jetzt so feinfühlig geworden, dass auch richtig schmierige Wurzeln/Steine sowohl beim Basteln als auch bei flotterer Fahrt keinen Schrecken mehr erzeugen...

Nur musste ich die Gabel echt noch mal neu einstellen. Rebound und Compression mussten definitiv weiter zu. Für die nächsten Fahrten werd' ich ggf. auch mal mit dem Luftdruck (und den Neopos) testen.

@HarzEnduro, wie sind hier Deine Erfahrungen? Hast Du das CTS ausgetauscht? Ggf. sogar die Feder mehr vorgespannt?


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Januar 2022)

civiliaen schrieb:


> @HarzEnduro, wie sind hier Deine Erfahrungen? Hast Du das CTS ausgetauscht? Ggf. sogar die Feder mehr vorgespannt?


Da sie ja noch feinfühliger geworden ist, ist sie noch weicher und egal wie die Feder vorgespannt wird (beeinflusst ja nur den SAG), sie ist zu weich und ich bekomme keine härtere. Ich bin aber schon seit 5 Wochen kein Rad gefahren.


----------



## hans7 (12. Januar 2022)

Bin gerade verzweifelt am Suchen nach einer Selva S 29" 160mm. Die ist ja überall ausverkauft und/oder sauteuer. jemand nen Tipp wo man die noch günstig finden kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trischi24 (12. Januar 2022)

Hi, 
kurze Frage an die Staubabstreifer- Leidensgenossen:
Habe gerade bei Lemonshox nachgefragt. Die SKF Abstreifer gibts nicht mehr. Scheinbar hat Formula ihre eigenen überarbeitet. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den neuen (wenn dem so ist) Formula Abstreifern? Gibts evtl Alternativen zu den SKF?

Grüße Tristan


----------



## hans7 (12. Januar 2022)

Also ich hab zwei unterschiedliche hier rumliegen gehabt, muss wohl die alte und die überarbeitete Version gewesen sein.  Aber von der Performance merke ich keinen Unterschied. Zu den SKF kann ich nichts sagen.

Nur kannst in keinem Shop zwischen alt und neu wählen.


----------



## trischi24 (12. Januar 2022)

hans7 schrieb:


> Also ich hab zwei unterschiedliche hier rumliegen gehabt, muss wohl die alte und die überarbeitete Version gewesen sein.  Aber von der Performance merke ich keinen Unterschied. Zu den SKF kann ich nichts sagen.
> 
> Nur kannst in keinem Shop zwischen alt und neu wählen.


Danke. Hatte bei den alten das Problem dass die relativ schnell undicht wurden.
Ich werd die Gabel zum Service geben, die dürfen dann die neuen einbauen 
Grüße


----------



## hans7 (12. Januar 2022)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Danke. Hatte bei den alten das Problem dass die relativ schnell undicht wurden.
> Ich werd die Gabel zum Service geben, die dürfen dann die neuen einbauen
> Grüße


lass mich raten: der auf der Federseite mit Luftfederung?


----------



## trischi24 (12. Januar 2022)

hans7 schrieb:


> lass mich raten: der auf der Federseite mit Luftfederung?


Gute Frage, ist schon über 1 Jahr jetzt her. Habe aber beide Seiten in Erinnerung. Kann mich aber auch täuschen. Auf jeden Fall Luftfeder.


----------



## hans7 (12. Januar 2022)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Gute Frage, ist schon über 1 Jahr jetzt her. Habe aber beide Seiten in Erinnerung. Kann mich aber auch täuschen. Auf jeden Fall Luftfeder.


Einige von uns hier haben auch den Verdacht, daß das Öl, welches von der Luftkammer ins Casting fließt, einfach zu viel wird und dann oben rausgedrückt wird. 
Hatte das auch Mal, nur auf der Federseite


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Januar 2022)

hans7 schrieb:


> Bin gerade verzweifelt am Suchen nach einer Selva S 29" 160mm. Die ist ja überall ausverkauft und/oder sauteuer. jemand nen Tipp wo man die noch günstig finden kann?


Ich werde meine (allerdings C Version) bald verkaufen.


----------



## hans7 (19. Januar 2022)

Unter uns Selva Begeisterten: Welche Gabel hättet ihr im Blick als Alternative zur Selva S mit 150 oder 140mm ?
Eigentlich bin ich echt Fan der Gabel, aber der Preis und die Verfügbarkeit lassen mich etwas zweifeln und nach einer Alternative Ausschau halten,

Die Alternative sollte auch so einfach zu servicen sein wie die Selva, da leg ich wert drauf. DVO? CaneCreek? Pike? Gibt so viele da draußen


----------



## trischi24 (19. Januar 2022)

hans7 schrieb:


> Unter uns Selva Begeisterten: Welche Gabel hättet ihr im Blick als Alternative zur Selva S mit 150 oder 140mm ?
> Eigentlich bin ich echt Fan der Gabel, aber der Preis und die Verfügbarkeit lassen mich etwas zweifeln und nach einer Alternative Ausschau halten,


Habe am Trailbike ne RS Pike Ultimate 130mm. Läuft gut. War früher auch echt begeistert von der Selva. Einige Kinderkrankheiten lassen diese Begeisterung langsam aber sicher sinken.
Wenn die Selva nach dem Service immer noch nicht so tut wie ich das gerne hätte werde ich wohl auf RS Lyrik 160mm am Enduro wechseln. 
Cheers


----------



## hans7 (19. Januar 2022)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Habe am Trailbike ne RS Pike Ultimate 130mm. Läuft gut. War früher auch echt begeistert von der Selva. Einige Kinderkrankheiten lassen diese Begeisterung langsam aber sicher sinken.
> Wenn die Selva nach dem Service immer noch nicht so tut wie ich das gerne hätte werde ich wohl auf RS Lyrik 160mm am Enduro wechseln.
> Cheers


Was hast du für Kinderkrankheiten. Hab in der Familie 4 Selva in Betrieb und alle laufen einwandfrei.
Die Pike die am Bike dran ist könnte ich auch belassen, wäre natürlich auch eine Idee

Gerade beim recherchieren auf einen Test hier bei MTB news gestoßen. da gewinnt die Selva, zwar die R ist aber ja nicht so viel Unterschied zur S, vor der Fox in Sachen Performance... Witzig zu lesen, dass hier der Flex sogar positiv hervorgehoben wird. Also sind doch wieder flexende Gabeln besser oder war das nur so bis die Zeb und die Fox 38 kamen? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trischi24 (19. Januar 2022)

Unter 5 Grad (oder so etwa) hat die Gabel ein ähnliches Federverhalten wie mein Rennrad. Als ich die Gabel vor 2,5 Jahren neu hatte hatte ich 2 Sätze originale Staubabstreifer die nach 1/2 Jahr und 2 Monaten undicht waren. Das hat sich dann mit den SKF Abstreifern erledigt. Allerdings gibts die jetzt leider nicht mehr...
Ansonsten, wenn's warm ist, ist die Gabel tip top. Allerdings sind die 2 Punkte für mich schon ziemliche Gamestopper.


----------



## hans7 (19. Januar 2022)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Unter 5 Grad (oder so etwa) hat die Gabel ein ähnliches Federverhalten wie mein Rennrad. Als ich die Gabel vor 2,5 Jahren neu hatte hatte ich 2 Sätze originale Staubabstreifer die nach 1/2 Jahr und 2 Monaten undicht waren. Das hat sich dann mit den SKF Abstreifern erledigt. Allerdings gibts die jetzt leider nicht mehr...
> Ansonsten, wenn's warm ist, ist die Gabel tip top. Allerdings sind die 2 Punkte für mich schon ziemliche Gamestopper.


ok das mit den Staubabstreifern ist blöd, hatte ich nur ein mal, die war aber schon etwas älter und ich vermute da war zu viel Schmieröl im Casting der Federseite, welches es mir oben wieder rausgedrückt hat. 

Im Winter ist sie tatsächlich etwas hart, aber ich denke die meisten Gabeln werden sich da mehr oder weniger stark verhärten. Wahrscheinlich haben die bei Formula immer nur im warmen Italien getestet ;-)


----------



## trischi24 (19. Januar 2022)

hans7 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich haben die bei Formula immer nur im warmen Italien getestet ;-)


Die Vermutung habe ich auch stark 
Meine Pike wird auch etwas härter im Kalten, aber immer noch gut fahrbar. Die Selva ist dann von gut fahrbar weit weg.


----------



## hans7 (19. Januar 2022)

Gibts eigentlich Infos zu einer neuen Version, Evolution der Selva? Ich meine, die ist ja auch mittlerweile von ca. 2018. Gut viel verbessern kann man nicht ;-) Fährt ja selbst in dem Alter immer noch mit den 2022 Modellen der Konkurrenz ganz oben mit.


----------



## slash-sash (19. Januar 2022)

Wobei man aber sagen muss, dass sie doch schon ein ordentliches Pummelchen ist. Und, die Standrohrdurchmesser sind auch nicht mehr up to date. Also was tun sollten Italiener da schon. 



Sascha


----------



## bbkp (19. Januar 2022)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Unter 5 Grad (oder so etwa) hat die Gabel ein ähnliches Federverhalten wie mein Rennrad.


das ist bei meiner fox34 auch der fall. wobei die sogar als alu durchgeht waehrend die selva doch eher als carbon einzuordnen ist.


----------



## trischi24 (19. Januar 2022)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Wobei man aber sagen muss, dass sie doch schon ein ordentliches Pummelchen ist. Und, die Standrohrdurchmesser sind auch nicht mehr up to date. Also was tun sollten Italiener da schon.


Warum sollen die nicht mehr up to date sein? Fox hat 36mm, RS Lyrik glaube ich auch 35mm. Die neuen "fetten" sind mMn eine Klasse über der Selva. Habe vor einiger Zeit mal eine leichte Doppelkrone gesehen von Formula.


----------



## bbkp (19. Januar 2022)

slash-sash schrieb:


> dass sie doch schon ein ordentliches Pummelchen ist.


was waer denn wirklich  leichter ? so auf die schnelle faellt mir da aber nix ein.


----------



## slash-sash (19. Januar 2022)

Ich vergleiche es halt mit meiner Mezzer. 



Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkp (19. Januar 2022)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche es halt mit meiner Mezzer.
> 
> 
> 
> Sascha


die is aber schon deutlich pummeliger.


----------



## slash-sash (19. Januar 2022)

Dann las mal Gewichte sprechen. 



Sascha


----------



## civiliaen (19. Januar 2022)

hans7 schrieb:


> ok das mit den Staubabstreifern ist blöd, hatte ich nur ein mal, die war aber schon etwas älter und ich vermute da war zu viel Schmieröl im Casting der Federseite, welches es mir oben wieder rausgedrückt hat.
> 
> Im Winter ist sie tatsächlich etwas hart, aber ich denke die meisten Gabeln werden sich da mehr oder weniger stark verhärten. Wahrscheinlich haben die bei Formula immer nur im warmen Italien getestet ;-)


Hi! Mit dem Kältethema hatte ich ja auch noch zu Beginn des Winters zu tun. Dank @HarzEnduro gab's da ziemlich unkompliziert Abhilfe. Neues Öl in der Dämpfung macht den Unterschied  Geht schnell und die Gabel läuft danach besser als Fox/RS in der Kälte. Grüße.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Januar 2022)

civiliaen schrieb:


> Hi! Mit dem Kältethema hatte ich ja auch noch zu Beginn des Winters zu tun. Dank @HarzEnduro gab's da ziemlich unkompliziert Abhilfe. Neues Öl in der Dämpfung macht den Unterschied  Geht schnell und die Gabel läuft danach besser als Fox/RS in der Kälte. Grüße.


Eigentlich habe ich es ja auch nur nachgemacht und wir müssen jemandem danken, der wohl kein Mitglied des Forums mehr ist. @Tyrolens (Deleted 8566)


----------



## bbkp (20. Januar 2022)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Dann las mal Gewichte sprechen.


die mezzer knapp über 2kg die selva knapp drunter.


----------



## slash-sash (20. Januar 2022)

Mezzer knapp über 2 stimmt. 
Meine Selva allerdings habe meine Selva mit 2,2 kg gewogen. Kann aber gerne noch mal nachschauen. 



Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topsel (20. Januar 2022)

Naja die Selva S hat ja auch eine Stahl negativ-Feder
Ist daher schwer mit der Mezzer zu vergleichen, die komplett mit Luftfeder arbeitet.
Dann musst du auf die R gehen ... und dann bist du unter 2kg in der 29er Variante (zumindestens laut Werksangabe  )
In Realität vermutlich nahezu gleich schwer


----------



## slash-sash (20. Januar 2022)

Ich hab keine Stahlvariante. Ich hab schon die Luftfeder und in 27,5. 
Ich schau zu Hause die Tage mal nach. Dann stelle ich Fotos hier rein. Dann wissen wir mehr. 



Sascha


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Januar 2022)

Selva C 160mm/29'' 2230gr. ungekürzt mit Medium Feder.


----------



## topsel (20. Januar 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Selva C 160mm/29'' 2230gr. ungekürzt mit Medium Feder.


wow sogar leichter als angegeben ... quasi Punktlandung auf die 27,5er  


Gerade geschaut, tatsächlich gibt Formula die R und die S mit 1940g gleich schwer an ... 
Aber mit 2,2kg für eine der air varianten wärst schon gut drüber

wenn ich nicht so faul wär, würd ich meine 27,5er R ausbauen und wiegen, aber naja ist halt so


----------



## Mr_Chicks (20. Januar 2022)

Bau meine am WE sowieso aus. 
Selva S, 27,5, 160mm. 
Kann ich dann mal wiegen.


----------



## bubble blower (20. Januar 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich es ja auch nur nachgemacht und wir müssen jemandem danken, der wohl kein Mitglied des Forums mehr ist. @Tyrolens (Deleted 8566)


OT: Ist mit dem Forum nicht mehr zurecht gekommen? 

Wenn's wieder wärmer wird, dann ist ein erneuter Öltausch fällig?


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Januar 2022)

bubble blower schrieb:


> OT: Ist mit dem Forum nicht mehr zurecht gekommen?
> 
> Wenn's wieder wärmer wird, dann ist ein erneuter Öltausch fällig?


1: Das kann ich nicht sagen. Kann schon sein. 

2: Eigentlich schon. Ich lasse es so lange drin, bis ich merke, dass es nicht mehr passt. Beim Tuner bekommst du ja auch dünneres Öl rein und da wechselst du auch nicht, nur weil es kälter oder wärmer wird.


----------



## zerg10 (21. Januar 2022)

Kurze Frage an die Umrüster von S/R auf C: Wo genau werden die drei "Dichtringe", die in dem Kit enthalten sind verwendet? Irgendwie finde ich da keine Anleitung...


----------



## Mr_Chicks (23. Januar 2022)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Bau meine am WE sowieso aus.
> Selva S, 27,5, 160mm.
> Kann ich dann mal wiegen.


So, hab mal gewogen. 
Inklusive Konus und Kralle. Schaft 18cm.
Ohne Achse. 
Genau 2000g. 





Für die Achse kommen noch 90g dazu.


----------



## f00f (27. Januar 2022)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche CTS das sind? Habe ich gebraucht als rot, orange und gold im Set gekauft. Für mich sieht's so aus als ob alle drei orange sind 😒 Oder unterscheiden sich die nur im Shim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## civiliaen (27. Januar 2022)

f00f schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, welche CTS das sind? Habe ich gebraucht als rot, orange und gold im Set gekauft. Für mich sieht's so aus als ob alle drei orange sind 😒 Oder unterscheiden sich die nur im Shim?


Normalerweise sind die Bohrungen für jede Farbe unterschiedlich (siehe Screenshot aus den Tech Docs von Formula). Für mich sieht das auf Deinen Bildern auch nach 3x orange aus. Was jetzt in den Ventilen unterschiedlich sein könnte, kann ich Dir nicht beantworten.


----------



## f00f (27. Januar 2022)

Danke 👍 habe ich befürchtet.


----------



## Orakel (27. Januar 2022)

kurze frage in den Raum, meine Selva (FW 150mm ) 29" geht die Tage zum Service , macht es generell Sinn auf dünneres Öl zuwechseln ?
Oder nur für die kältere Jahreszeit/Temperaturen.....


----------



## civiliaen (27. Januar 2022)

Evidenz-basiert kann ich Dir das (noch) nicht beantworten.
In meiner ist gerade dünneres Öl - wegen der Kälte - und ich hab' erstmal keine Absicht, das bei wärmeren Temperaturen zu ändern.
Vielleicht reicht der Einstellbereich der Gabel aus, um die höhere Viskosität auszugleichen.
We will see. 

Aber auch ein Ändern ist kein Stress. In 30 bis 45 Minuten (wahrscheinlich auch schneller) ist das selbst realisierbar.


----------



## bbkp (27. Januar 2022)

generell ein duenneres oel und dann nur CTS wechseln das waer fein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Januar 2022)

bbkp schrieb:


> generell ein duenneres oel und dann nur CTS wechseln das waer fein.


Kannst du doch machen. Ich habe meine Selva nun auch wieder mehr gefahren und auch um den oder unter dem Nullpunkt. Kann noch nichts negatives berichten bzgl. des dünneren Öls. Alles so wie es sein soll. Da ich das blaue CTS fast ganz offen fahre, kann man das sicher auch ausgleichen, wenn es wieder wärmer wird.


----------



## bubble blower (28. Januar 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Motul Medium 10WT in den Lowers und RSP 5WT in der Dämpfung geht bei mir super bei 95kg netto.


Möchte nochmal nachfragem, wie du ausgerechnet auf diese beiden Öle gekommen bist? Auch nach der Lektüre der Ausführungen von @PackElend zu diesem Themenkomplex. Insgesamt eine interessante Materie, die für mich jedoch schwer durchschaubar ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Januar 2022)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Möchte nochmal nachfragem, wie du ausgerechnet auf diese beiden Öle gekommen bist? Auch nach der Lektüre der Ausführungen von @PackElend zu diesem Themenkomplex. Insgesamt eine interessante Materie, die für mich jedoch schwer durchschaubar ist.


Pfff... einfach reingepackt und geschaut. Bisher keine Probleme und Tyrolens ist nicht mehr da, der das erklären könnte, was er hier aber auch gemacht hat. Mal danach suchen. Was soll schon kaputt gehen?


----------



## bubble blower (29. Januar 2022)

Janaja, meine Frage zielte eher auf die sonstigen Eigenschaften der Öle ab. Viskosität/Viskositätsindex. Weshalb eben die und nicht doch ein anderes Öl. Anyway. Am Ende einfach probieren, du scheinst ja gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht zu haben. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Januar 2022)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Janaja, meine Frage zielte eher auf die sonstigen Eigenschaften der Öle ab. Viskosität/Viskositätsindex. Weshalb eben die und nicht doch ein anderes Öl. Anyway. Am Ende einfach probieren, du scheinst ja gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht zu haben. Danke!


Na im Winter eine höhere Viskosität als im Sommer. Das Formula Öl ist schon sehr dickflüssig.


----------



## Zero the Hero (31. Januar 2022)

Frage zum Thema Dämpfungskartusche entlüften, gibt es günstigere Alternativen als den Originaladapter zum entlüften ? Passen evtl. irgendwelche Adapter zum Bremsenentlüften. Ich habe welche von Sram, Magura und Shimano, die passen schonmal nicht.
Formula Hydraulic Cartridge Bleeding Kit Selva R/Selva S Federgabel - SB40119-00​https://www.bike24.de/p1357946.html


----------



## H.B.O (1. Februar 2022)

Hi, ich hab mist gebaut und den lockout nicht zugedreht beim lower leg service- jetzt dreht die castingschraube auf der dämpferseite durch, gibts ne Lösung ?


----------



## hans7 (1. Februar 2022)

Das Casting gegen die Standrohre drücken und dabei die Schraube bewegen. Evtl. rutscht dann der Dämpferschaft in die Nut. 
Normalen Druck hast du auf der Federseite drin, du brauchst nämlich Gegendruck.


----------



## H.B.O (1. Februar 2022)

Danke, aber die schraube ist noch drin sie dreht innen den dämpfungsschaft mit...es geht um den Ausbau.


----------



## H.B.O (1. Februar 2022)

Feder hatte ich drin, is ne coil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trischi24 (1. Februar 2022)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Danke, aber die schraube ist noch drin sie dreht innen den dämpfungsschaft mit...es geht um den Ausbau.


Also Schraube ist im Dämpfungsschaft drin, der Schaft aber unten nicht in der Nut um ihn zu sichern?
Kannst du an der Schraube ziehen um den Schaft in die Nut zu bringen? Alternativ Lockout rein, Gabel zusammendrücken und so den Schaft in die Nut bringen. Bevor die Gabel dann wieder auseinander geht natürlich immer fleißig an der Schraube mitziehen, damit der Schaft in der Nut bleibt.
Und natürlich immer vorsichtig, Lappen um die Zange legen und so.
Grüße


----------



## H.B.O (1. Februar 2022)

Ahh, versteh ich das richtig, dass der dämpfungsschaft unten im casting einrasten muss um sich nicht mehr drehen zu können ? Danke ich versuch das mal.


----------



## H.B.O (1. Februar 2022)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Also Schraube ist im Dämpfungsschaft drin, der Schaft aber unten nicht in der Nut um ihn zu sichern?
> Kannst du an der Schraube ziehen um den Schaft in die Nut zu bringen? Alternativ Lockout rein, Gabel zusammendrücken und so den Schaft in die Nut bringen. Bevor die Gabel dann wieder auseinander geht natürlich immer fleißig an der Schraube mitziehen, damit der Schaft in der Nut bleibt.
> Und natürlich immer vorsichtig, Lappen um die Zange legen und so.
> Grüße


Ziehen kann ich nix die schraube bewegt sich nicht vor oder zurück nur drehen lässt sie sich ohne probleme, ich versuch die lösung mit dem drücken.


----------



## trischi24 (1. Februar 2022)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Ahh, versteh ich das richtig, dass der dämpfungsschaft unten im casting einrasten muss um sich nicht mehr drehen zu können ? Danke ich versuch das mal.


Ja, so ist es.
Schau hier auf S.14, da sind die geraden Flächen zu sehen die einrasten müssen.
Wenn sich die Schraube drehen lässt, so behaupte ich mal, müsstest du auch zB mit einem flachen Schlitzschraubendreher unter den Schraubenkopf kommen und so den Schaft nach unten ziehen können. Wie gesagt, immer mit viel Bedacht und Gefühl um keine all zu starken Kratzer zu machen. Viel Erolg!


----------



## H.B.O (1. Februar 2022)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Ja, so ist es.
> Schau hier auf S.14, da sind die geraden Flächen zu sehen die einrasten müssen.
> Wenn sich die Schraube drehen lässt, so behaupte ich mal, müsstest du auch zB mit einem flachen Schlitzschraubendreher unter den Schraubenkopf kommen und so den Schaft nach unten ziehen können. Wie gesagt, immer mit viel Bedacht und Gefühl um keine all zu starken Kratzer zu machen. Viel Erolg!


Danke ich hab die Dämpferseite aufgemacht und innen am dämpfer leicht gezogen und gedrückt, auf ein Mal kam sie, wie gesagt vielen Dank.


----------



## trischi24 (1. Februar 2022)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Danke ich hab die Dämpferseite aufgemacht und innen am dämpfer leicht gezogen und gedrückt, auf ein Mal kam sie, wie gesagt vielen Dank.


Super, gern geschehen!


----------



## slash-sash (2. Februar 2022)

bbkp schrieb:


> die mezzer knapp über 2kg die selva knapp drunter.


So, ich bin euch noch Gewichte schuldig. 
Meine Mezzer habe ich mit 2046gr. gewogen. 
Die Selva ist leider nicht gerade drunter, sondern drüber. 



Also leider nicht knapp drunter. 
Ich finde mit 35er Standrohren ist das stand heute ein wenig zu viel. Das macht Manitou schon ganz gut. 
Allerdings muss man auch ehrlich sagen, dass die größeren Standrohre zwar etwas mehr Steifigkeit mit sich bringen (wer braucht das in der Realität wirklich?!), aber mit den gewachsenen Rahmendimensionen doch deutlich besser harmonieren. 
Ist aber alles meckern auf hohem Niveau. 



Sascha


----------



## bubble blower (2. Februar 2022)

Bei der Peformance, die die Formula (170mm, 29") abliefert, verunsichern mich persönlich 74g Mehrgewicht nun überhaupt nicht. Mezzer ist sicher auch geil, aber eben: Alles hohes Niveau!


----------



## H.B.O (2. Februar 2022)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Bei der Peformance, die die Formula (170mm, 29") abliefert, verunsichern mich persönlich 74g Mehrgewicht nun überhaupt nicht. Mezzer ist sicher auch geil, aber eben: Alles hohes Niveau!


74g wird man niemals merken, meine MZ Shiver hatte damals knapp 4 kg wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

Ich hab heute das neue Schmieröl ausprobiert nachdem die Gabel sonst bei 5 Grad extrem bockig wurde. Mit 5wt Öl ist jetzt viel besser.


----------



## bubble blower (3. Februar 2022)

Nochmal zur Niedrigtemperaturproblematik: Weshalb nicht mal den Hersteller fragen? Hier die Antwort von Formula: " ... In winter conditions, under 4°, you need to adapt the lubrication oil. We advise you to mix 50% lubrication oil (SB40207-00) and 50% cartridge oil (SB-B009-00 grey bottle)
Be careful to not ride with this mix outside 4°
The SB40207-00 oil is a special mix, please do not use other brand oil. ... "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Februar 2022)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Niedrigtemperaturproblematik: Weshalb nicht mal den Hersteller fragen? Hier die Antwort von Formula: " ... In winter conditions, under 4°, you need to adapt the lubrication oil. We advise you to mix 50% lubrication oil (SB40207-00) and 50% cartridge oil (SB-B009-00 grey bottle)
> Be careful to not ride with this mix outside 4°
> The SB40207-00 oil is a special mix, please do not use other brand oil. ... "


Hatte ich und bekam diese Antwort aber ohne dem Zusatz mit dem neuen Öl.


----------



## bubble blower (3. Februar 2022)

Meine Frage nach einer anderen Dämpferbefüllung haben sie übergangen. Aber da könnte man ja das RSP reinkippen und für die Lowers eben der Formula-Mix. Reduziert die benötigten Ölsorten immerhin etwas.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Februar 2022)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Meine Frage nach einer anderen Dämpferbefüllung haben sie übergangen. Aber da könnte man ja das RSP reinkippen und für die Lowers eben der Formula-Mix. Reduziert die benötigten Ölsorten immerhin etwas.


Von den Kosten wird wohl meine Variante billiger sein und einfacher zu beschaffen ebenfalls. Ich bin in den Motorradladen nebenan gegangen.


----------



## zymnokxx (4. Februar 2022)

Wer noch eine Selva sucht, heute ist Ausverkauf bei RCZ:


----------



## topsel (4. Februar 2022)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Wer noch eine Selva sucht, heute ist Ausverkauf bei RCZ:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1414319


Wenn ich nicht schon eine hätte ...


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Februar 2022)

Nur 27.5“


----------



## Mr_Chicks (4. Februar 2022)

Die coil würde mich ja reizen. Lohnt sich der Umstieg von Selva S auf Selva Coil? 
Und Gabel komplett tauschen oder die S umbauen? 
@HarzEnduro du bist doch schon beide gefahren.


----------



## H.B.O (5. Februar 2022)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Die coil würde mich ja reizen. Lohnt sich der Umstieg von Selva S auf Selva Coil?
> Und Gabel komplett tauschen oder die S umbauen?
> @HarzEnduro du bist doch schon beide gefahren.


Ich hatte die selva s im alten bike und jetzt die c im neuen, die coil ist schon besser ich weiß aber nicht ob ich umrüsten würde wenn ich eine s hätte. Der Hauptunterschied ist wie linear die coil ist ( zumindedt 2/3 des travels). Daist sie schon besser, ob es einem das wert ist, schwer zu sagen, die s arbeitet auch schon gut.


----------



## H.B.O (5. Februar 2022)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Niedrigtemperaturproblematik: Weshalb nicht mal den Hersteller fragen? Hier die Antwort von Formula: " ... In winter conditions, under 4°, you need to adapt the lubrication oil. We advise you to mix 50% lubrication oil (SB40207-00) and 50% cartridge oil (SB-B009-00 grey bottle)
> Be careful to not ride with this mix outside 4°
> The SB40207-00 oil is a special mix, please do not use other brand oil. ... "


Ich hab nicht gewusst, dass es am Schmieröl liegt, dass die selva ab 4 Grad extrem langsam ist und beim Ölwechsel meiner OEM Selva mangels mitgeliefertem Öl Rock Shox 5er verwendet, das hat der Gabel nicht geschadet. Bei der neuen selva hab ichs, nachdem sie damit auch bei 0 Grad funktioniert, jetzt auch so gemacht. Manitou verwendet durchweg Maxima 5, so wild kanns also nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Februar 2022)

Der Umstieg von S auf Coil lohnt schon wenngleich ich zwischendurch eine RS Gabel hatte und den direkten Vergleich nicht machen kann. Ist auch zu lange her. 

Die C ist auch nur dann richtig gut, wenn man nicht gerade schwer ist (ü90kg) und dabei dann auch noch gerne droppt. Nur deswegen muss bei mir die Selva C weichen. Ich finde einfach keine Feder, die hart genug ist.


----------



## zerg10 (5. Februar 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Der Umstieg von S auf Coil lohnt schon wenngleich ich zwischendurch eine RS Gabel hatte und den direkten Vergleich nicht machen kann. Ist auch zu lange her.
> 
> Die C ist auch nur dann richtig gut, wenn man nicht gerade schwer ist (ü90kg) und dabei dann auch noch gerne droppt. Nur deswegen muss bei mir die Selva C weichen. Ich finde einfach keine Feder, die hart genug ist.


Da gibt es doch mittlerweile eine Extra-Firm Feder. War dir die auch zu weich?


----------



## H.B.O (5. Februar 2022)

Bei ca 76 kg bin ich genau zwischen soft und medium, wobei mir soft ein wenig besser taugt. Ich finde, dass die Gabel im letzten Drittel schon progressiver wird, was anhand der vorhandenen Luft auch plausibel ist. Die Federn sind von der Härte relativ nahe  zusammen, es kann gut sein, dass bei 90+ firm nicht mehr reicht. 90+ hat aber so gut wie kein Italiener, ebenso hats selten unter 4 Grad


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Februar 2022)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch mittlerweile eine Extra-Firm Feder. War dir die auch zu weich?


Ich habe die Härteste von Öhlins.


----------



## zerg10 (5. Februar 2022)

Ich werde mal mit der Firm-Feder anfangen und dann schauen, wie die zu meinem Holzhacker-Fahrstil passt. 
Hab noch einen Tip von den Formula-Leuten bekommen: Wenn man von Coil auf S/R zurückrüstet, sollte man die Kartuscheneinheit in die "Federseite" umbauen. Somit ist gewährleistet, dass man keine Luft verliert, weil evtl. die Feder die Innenseiten aufgerieben hat.


----------



## H.B.O (5. Februar 2022)

Nach dem Ölwechsel hatte ich heute das Gefühl schwerer Fulltravel zu bekommen. 15ml sind doch korrekt in der coil oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (5. Februar 2022)

Ist korrekt, 15ml Formula Suspension Öl links und rechts.


----------



## slash-sash (5. Februar 2022)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Nach dem Ölwechsel hatte ich heute das Gefühl schwerer Fulltravel zu bekommen. 15ml sind doch korrekt in der coil oder?


Sorry, was hast du? 



Sascha


----------



## H.B.O (5. Februar 2022)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Sorry, was hast du?
> 
> 
> 
> Sascha


Gefühlt weniger Federwegsausnutzung. Danke @zerg10.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (10. Februar 2022)

Ich bin ja momentan am überlegen meine S auf Coil umzubauen. 
Gewichtsempfehlung zu den einzelnen Federn scheint es ja nicht zu geben. 
Komme momentan auf knapp 80 kg fahrfertig. 
Welche Feder würdet ihr empfehlen? 
Dachte selbst an die Medium Feder.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (10. Februar 2022)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Ich bin ja momentan am überlegen meine S auf Coil umzubauen.
> Gewichtsempfehlung zu den einzelnen Federn scheint es ja nicht zu geben.
> Komme momentan auf knapp 80 kg fahrfertig.
> Welche Feder würdet ihr empfehlen?
> Dachte selbst an die Medium Feder.


Bin auch in dem Bereich und habe die Medium Feder. Sollte gut passen.


----------



## H.B.O (13. Februar 2022)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Ich bin ja momentan am überlegen meine S auf Coil umzubauen.
> Gewichtsempfehlung zu den einzelnen Federn scheint es ja nicht zu geben.
> Komme momentan auf knapp 80 kg fahrfertig.
> Welche Feder würdet ihr empfehlen?
> Dachte selbst an die Medium Feder.


Ich würde mit medium beginnen und dann schaun, die Federn kosten ja nur 30€. Ich wiege so um die 75- 77kg und find weich passender, ist aber ne enge Kiste.


----------



## crisotop (18. Februar 2022)

Weis jemand zufällig was die aktuellen Unterschiede zwischen den 29er Gabeln mit bis zu 160mm FW und der Version mit 170mm sind? Anderes Casting oder Standrohre, oder nur unterschiedliche Luftschäfte?
Spekuliere mit einer 170er Coil, habe aber eine 160er S/R zuhause, von der ich gerne den Luftschaft weiterverwenden würde.
Formula selbst schreibt die "Ersatzteile sind zwischen den Federwegsvarianten nicht kompatibel", was ich ihnen aber nicht glaube


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Februar 2022)

crisotop schrieb:


> Weis jemand zufällig was die aktuellen Unterschiede zwischen den 29er Gabeln mit bis zu 160mm FW und der Version mit 170mm sind? Anderes Casting oder Standrohre, oder nur unterschiedliche Luftschäfte?
> Spekuliere mit einer 170er Coil, habe aber eine 160er S/R zuhause, von der ich gerne den Luftschaft weiterverwenden würde.
> Formula selbst schreibt die "Ersatzteile sind zwischen den Federwegsvarianten nicht kompatibel", was ich ihnen aber nicht glaube


Ich sprach mit einem von Formula genau wegen diesem Thema. Er erklärte mir warum das nicht möglich sei. Ich habe die Erklärung aber vergessen. Sie klang plausibel.


----------



## crisotop (20. Februar 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Ich sprach mit einem von Formula genau wegen diesem Thema. Er erklärte mir warum das nicht möglich sei. Ich habe die Erklärung aber vergessen. Sie klang plausibel.


Haha, danke  Das ich einen 170er Schaft nicht in eine <=160er Gabel einbauen kann/soll verstehe ich ja, aber umgekehrt müsste es aus meiner Sicht ja egal sein.


----------



## slidedown (22. Februar 2022)

Hallo

Vielleicht weiss das ja einer von euch 
Kann man das Umbaukit auf Stahlfeder für die Selva auch in eine entsprechende Formula 35 einbauen?

Und bitte keine schwammigen Antworten a al "könnte/müsste/sollte gehen" sondern nur klare ja/nein Antworten, also auch keine "vielleicht" und "ich weiss nicht".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bananana_joe (22. Februar 2022)

Hab heute meine selva c bekommen. Ich glaube die Achse des compression-verstellrads ist verbogen. Hatte das schonmal an einer fox aber das war am rebound, hat man nicht gesehen. 

Was meint ihr? Will da ungern dran rumbiegen. 

Gruß Marius


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. Februar 2022)

Ist die Gabel neu?
Schraub doch mal das Knöpfchen ab, und schau es dir an? Biegen würde ich da nix!
Am besten mit gebogener Seegeringzange festhalten, das Knöpfchen ist sehr scharfkantig, und mit ner Kombizange o.ä. kann es verkratzen, wenn die Schraube nicht aufgeht und du abrutschst.
Zumindest n Lappen dazwischen, wenn keine Seegeringzange verfügbar.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Februar 2022)

Das Blaue Rädchen sitzt nicht gerade drauf bzw. kann es sein, dass es das nicht tut. Ist keine verbogene Achse.


----------



## bananana_joe (22. Februar 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Das Blaue Rädchen sitzt nicht gerade drauf bzw. kann es sein, dass es das nicht tut. Ist keine verbogene Achse.


Habs grade mal runtergeschraubt, da ist gar keine Achse, die sich verbiegen kann. Ist konstruktionsbedingt, weil nur von einer Seite mit nem Gewindestift geklemmt wird. Sitzt jetzt "gerader" drauf. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## culoduro (22. Februar 2022)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> Hab heute meine selva c bekommen. Ich glaube die Achse des compression-verstellrads ist verbogen. Hatte das schonmal an einer fox aber das war am rebound, hat man nicht gesehen.
> 
> Was meint ihr? Will da ungern dran rumbiegen.
> 
> Gruß Marius



Schreib doch gerne mal ein paar Worte, wenn Du sie gefahren hast, bitte. 
Man findet ja wirklich wenig Rezensionen oder Erfahrungsberichte. 
Falls Du einen Vergleich zu anderen Gabeln hast, auch dazu gerne ein paar Worte. 
Danke!

Habe gerade vor 2 Wochen bei einer purple Selva C für das Nomad 4 zugeschlagen, weil ich neugierig war im Vergleich zur Fox 36 RC2 , die jetzt drin ist.


----------



## bananana_joe (22. Februar 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Schreib doch gerne mal ein paar Worte, wenn Du sie gefahren hast, bitte.
> Man findet ja wirklich wenig Rezensionen oder Erfahrungsberichte.
> Falls Du einen Vergleich zu anderen Gabeln hast, auch dazu gerne ein paar Worte.
> Danke!
> ...



Kann ich gerne machen, dauert nur noch etwas. Der Rahmen kommt laut Last Ende Mai. Wann kommt deine Gabel?

Gruß Marius


----------



## culoduro (22. Februar 2022)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> Kann ich gerne machen, dauert nur noch etwas. Der Rahmen kommt laut Last Ende Mai. Wann kommt deine Gabel?
> 
> Gruß Marius


Ich vermute in ca 3 -4 Wochen.

Gruß zurück, Alex


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Februar 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Ich vermute in ca 3 -4 Wochen.
> 
> Gruß zurück, Alex


Die kommt von RCZ. Das kann auch mal 3-4 Monate dauern.


----------



## culoduro (23. Februar 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Die kommt von RCZ. Das kann auch mal 3-4 Monate dauern.


Ich weiß, hab schon öfter von denen bestellt. 
Wahrscheinlich storniere ich nach einem Monat, wenn bis dahin nichts geschehen ist. 20 business days waren angegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Februar 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> 20 business days waren angegeben...


Du bist also doch nicht vertraut mit RCZ.


----------



## trischi24 (24. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

wollte mal eben Rückmelden. Meine Gabel ist seit 2 Wochen von Lemonshox zurück. Die haben die Buchen geseizt (was immer das auch ist). Die Starre bei Kälte ist seitdem in einem akzeptablen Rahmen.

Grüße Tristan


----------



## bananana_joe (25. Februar 2022)

Welche Art von Schrumpfschlauch fahren die Coil-Fahrer mittlerweile in ihrer Selva? (gegen das Klappern der Feder..) Hatte da mal was von gelesen aber keine richtige Lösung gefunden.

Gruß Marius


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Februar 2022)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> Welche Art von Schrumpfschlauch fahren die Coil-Fahrer mittlerweile in ihrer Selva? (gegen das Klappern der Feder..) Hatte da mal was von gelesen aber keine richtige Lösung gefunden.
> 
> Gruß Marius


Ich glaube, dass du mich auch diesbezüglich angeschrieben hast. Das Klappern ist nicht wirklich da bzw. störend. Die Schrumpfschläuche die ich probiert habe, rutschen mit der Zeit (und dem Fett in der Gabel) immer nach unten. Das ist bei denen von Formula auch. Das ist wohl leider nicht anders zu realisieren.


----------



## culoduro (25. Februar 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass du mich auch diesbezüglich angeschrieben hast. Das Klappern ist nicht wirklich da bzw. störend. Die Schrumpfschläuche die ich probiert habe, rutschen mit der Zeit (und dem Fett in der Gabel) immer nach unten. Das ist bei denen von Formula auch. Das ist wohl leider nicht anders zu realisieren.


@HarzEnduro 
Du bist glaube ich von der Selva C wieder auf eine andere Gabel umgestiegen, richtig?
Dürfte ich fragen, warum? Performance oder Neugier?


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Februar 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> @HarzEnduro
> Du bist glaube ich von der Selva C wieder auf eine andere Gabel umgestiegen, richtig?
> Dürfte ich fragen, warum? Performance oder Neugier?


Nein. Ich fahre die C noch immer. Ich kann sie aber nicht auf 170mm traveln und ich finde keine Feder, die hart genug ist. Daher die ERA, wenn sie denn endlich mal ankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sloop (1. März 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Nein. Ich fahre die C noch immer. Ich kann sie aber nicht auf 170mm traveln und ich finde keine Feder, die hart genug ist. Daher die ERA, wenn sie denn endlich mal ankommt.


Selbst die Super Firm Feder von Formula ist dir zu schwach?


----------



## Sloop (1. März 2022)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Ich bin ja momentan am überlegen meine S auf Coil umzubauen.
> Gewichtsempfehlung zu den einzelnen Federn scheint es ja nicht zu geben.
> Komme momentan auf knapp 80 kg fahrfertig.
> Welche Feder würdet ihr empfehlen?
> Dachte selbst an die Medium Feder.


Doch. Einfach bei Formula anfragen. Die Antworten dir ratz fatz und du bekommst die folgende Auflistung:
RATE SPRING SELVA C (in KG) FOR CLASSIC BIKE :

Less than 55 : Hyper Soft (part number SB40254-00)
55/65 : Super Soft (part number SB40255-00)
65/75 : Soft (part number SB40233-00)
75/85 : Medium (part number SB40234-00)
85/95 : firm (part number SB40235-00)
More than 95 : Super Firm (part number SB40241-00)


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. März 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Selbst die Super Firm Feder von Formula ist dir zu schwach?


Selbst die noch härtere Öhlins.


----------



## Sloop (1. März 2022)

Wie habt ihr denn das gelöst damit ihr mit bekommt, wie viel Federweg ihr noch übrig habt? Bei RS war das ja immer recht einfach da der Sagring dann oben an der Krone anstand. Bei meiner Selva mit 170mm hat die aber 190mm Platz und somit weiß ich ohne Meterstab eigentlich nicht, wie viel Federweg ich noch übrig habe. Bin die auf der ersten Ausfahrt jetzt auch mit 90kg+ komplett ohne Vorspannung gefahren da ich sonst einfach nur gefühlt 60% des Federweg genutzt hätte.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (1. März 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Doch. Einfach bei Formula anfragen. Die Antworten dir ratz fatz und du bekommst die folgende Auflistung:
> RATE SPRING SELVA C (in KG) FOR CLASSIC BIKE :
> 
> Less than 55 : Hyper Soft (part number SB40254-00)
> ...


Danke dir. 
Dann sollte ich ja mit der Medium richtig liegen.


----------



## slash-sash (1. März 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr denn das gelöst damit ihr mit bekommt, wie viel Federweg ihr noch übrig habt? Bei RS war das ja immer recht einfach da der Sagring dann oben an der Krone anstand. Bei meiner Selva mit 170mm hat die aber 190mm Platz und somit weiß ich ohne Meterstab eigentlich nicht, wie viel Federweg ich noch übrig habe. Bin die auf der ersten Ausfahrt jetzt auch mit 90kg+ komplett ohne Vorspannung gefahren da ich sonst einfach nur gefühlt 60% des Federweg genutzt hätte.


Finde ich bei vielen (eigentlich allen Herstellern) ein noch auszuarbeitendes Problem. 
Ich gehe mittlerweile her und lasse die Luft komplett ab, komprimiere die Gabel also maximal und stelle mir da den Sagring ein. Dann nehme ich einen kleinen schwarzen Kleber und Klebe den innen oberhalb des Sagrings auf die Tauchrohre. 
Und dann stelle ich mir die Gabel ein. So weiß ich auf dem Trail immer, wieviel ich genutzt habe. 



Sascha


----------



## slash-sash (5. März 2022)

Ich habe mal eine Frage in die Runde/an die Experten. 
Meine Selva ist vom Service von Symion zurück. Und, was soll ich sagen?! Ein Ansprechverhalten, dass seines gleichen sucht. Losbrechmoment?! Faktisch nicht vorhanden. 
Zugstufe auf meine 73kg anpassen lassen und, weil ich es nicht wusste; die CTS-Farbe bestimmen lassen. 
Danke @Symion : you did a fu …ing good job  Super investiertes Geld.
Ein Neopos war ebenfalls wohl in meiner Luftkammer. 
Was aber kann ich jetzt genau noch mal mit den CTS beeinflussen?! Ich habe das Orange CTS drin. Fühlt sich alles in allem schon ziemlich gut an. Ansprechverhalten wie gesagt top. Gefühlt müsste ich die Druckstufe etwas zudrehen oder/und evtl. den Neopos noch mal ausprobieren. Einfach nur zum vergleiche. 
Brauche ich dazu die Spezialnuss? 




Sascha


----------



## trischi24 (5. März 2022)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage in die Runde/an die Experten.
> Meine Selva ist vom Service von Symion zurück. Und, was soll ich sagen?! Ein Ansprechverhalten, dass seines gleichen sucht. Losbrechmoment?! Faktisch nicht vorhanden.
> Zugstufe auf meine 73kg anpassen lassen und, weil ich es nicht wusste; die CTS-Farbe bestimmen lassen.
> Danke @Symion : you did a fu …ing good job  Super investiertes Geld.
> ...


Um die luftkammer von oben zu öffnen brauchst du die nuss. Es reicht aber auch eine normale ab zu drehen. Habs mal im bimemarkt für n kleinen Taler. Ansonsten kannst du natürlich auch die Gabel zerlegen und die neopos einlegen.


----------



## Sloop (5. März 2022)

Egal was ich mache, Compression maximal aufgedreht und Vorspannung maximal raus gemacht, mehr als 125mm krieg ich aus meiner Feder nicht raus. Morgen werd ich mal gucken was für eine Federhärte da verbaut ist. 
Würde der blaue CTS da mehr Federweg frei geben?


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. März 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Würde der blaue CTS da mehr Federweg frei geben?


Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sloop (6. März 2022)

Neue Feder ist bestellt.
Andere Frage: Gibt es eine Lösung für die beschissene Hebelposition? Denn das der Hebel im DH nach vorne weg steht ist ja wohl im Crash Fall so ziemlich die ungünstigste Position. Würde er im Uphill nach vorne stehen und im DH nach hinten an all den anderen Rädern anstehen, würde da im Crash Fall ja sicherlich weniger kaputt gehen als so.


----------



## MK83 (6. März 2022)

Die Position der ganzen Einheit kannst du dort hindrehen wo du willst. Irgendwo müsste am Rand eine kleine Madenschraube sein -> lockern und dann die Einheit drehen.


----------



## Sloop (6. März 2022)

MK83 schrieb:


> Die Position der ganzen Einheit kannst du dort hindrehen wo du willst. Irgendwo müsste am Rand eine kleine Madenschraube sein -> lockern und dann die Einheit drehen.


Jepp. Das Problem ist aber, dass nach hinten immer zu ist und nach vorne immer offen. Ergo steht der Hebel im offenen zustand immer schlecht weg.


----------



## MK83 (6. März 2022)

Sicherlich kann man das Ding so drehen, dass bei geöffnetem Zustand der Hebel nach hinten steht.
Nur damit wir vom Gleichen reden:
Das ganze Teil, also mit Lockout-Hebel, CTS Drehknopf und der Lockout-Einstellschraube, kann man um 360° drehen.


----------



## slash-sash (6. März 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Jepp. Das Problem ist aber, dass nach hinten immer zu ist und nach vorne immer offen. Ergo steht der Hebel im offenen zustand immer schlecht weg.


Zeig mal deine Einheit und schreib uns noch mal, was „nach hinten“ und was „nach vorne“ bei dir ist. 
Bin gerade nicht sicher, ob ich dir folgen kann. 



Sascha


----------



## Sloop (6. März 2022)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Zeig mal deine Einheit und schreib uns noch mal, was „nach hinten“ und was „nach vorne“ bei dir ist.
> Bin gerade nicht sicher, ob ich dir folgen kann.
> 
> 
> ...


Offen:


			https://imbikes.com/4461-large_default/horquilla-bicicleta-mtb-formula-selva-c-2927-5-plus.jpg
		

Absolut beschissen beim Crash.
Hab jetzt leider kein Bild davon gefunden, wenn der Hebel auf Plattform steht. Nur dann steht er sauber an den anderen Teilen an und ist geschützt. Nur das man in der Regel halt eher bei der Abfahrt den Abflug macht als bei der Auffahrt. Daher für mich unverständlich warum man den Hebel für die Abfahrt so exponiert platziert.


----------



## bananana_joe (7. März 2022)

Ohne da jetzt aus Erfahrung sprechen zu können, find ich den zB bei der bos deville wesentlich schlechter positioniert.


----------



## slash-sash (7. März 2022)

Wie gesagt: Dreh die ganze Einheit doch. 
Ich habe meine Einheit so stehen:


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. März 2022)

Oder einfach drauf sch***. Ich fahr die Selva nun schon sehr lange und das hat noch nie ein Problem verursacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bananana_joe (8. März 2022)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage in die Runde/an die Experten.
> Meine Selva ist vom Service von Symion zurück. Und, was soll ich sagen?! Ein Ansprechverhalten, dass seines gleichen sucht. Losbrechmoment?! Faktisch nicht vorhanden.
> Zugstufe auf meine 73kg anpassen lassen und, weil ich es nicht wusste; die CTS-Farbe bestimmen lassen.
> Danke @Symion : you did a fu …ing good job  Super investiertes Geld.
> ...



Wenn ich das lese, frage ich mich, ob es überhaupt sinnig ist, die Selva mit Coil zu fahren..? Irgendwann werd ich sie wohl mal auf air umbauen, das Kit habe ich ja da. Interessieren tuts mich jetzt aber trotzdem.


----------



## zerg10 (14. März 2022)

Ja, lohnt sich unbedingt. Wo ich allerdings massiv versprechen muss ist bei der verwendeten Federhärte. Ich hab jetzt die letzten drei Tage die Formula Medium, Firm und die Öhlins Extra-Firm getestet. Vielleicht bin ich nicht so der megakrasse Endurorist, aber bei der Öhlins "verschenke" ich massiv Federweg. In der Regel 2-3cm. Medium ist mir zu weich, die Firm hat super gepasst. Ich teste dieser Tage noch mal die Formula Extra-Firm.
Vergleichsfahrten war immer auf dem gleichen Trail, nämlich der Woodpecker in Stuttgart. Achso, ich hab auch das blaue CTS...


----------



## slash-sash (14. März 2022)

Blöde Frage: wieviel FW möchtest du denn am Woodpecker freigeben? 
Versteh mich nicht falsch. Aber der Woodi, so wie ich ihn noch in Erinnerung habe, ist jetzt nicht wirklich für eine Rumpelstrecke bekannt. Da kannste ja schon fast mit dem RTW von unten nach oben in eins durchfahren. Überspitzt gesagt. 
Und wenn’s dann mal richtig zur Sache geht, hast nachher gar keine Reserven mehr. Oder musst wieder eine neue Feder einbauen. 
Oder wie darf ich deine 2-3cm verschenkten FW interpretieren?!




Sascha


----------



## zerg10 (14. März 2022)

Das "Roadgap" (als der linke Teil) ist für mich quasi das Maximum, was ich mir auch sonst zutraue. Und wenn ich da nicht den vollen Federweg nutze, wüsste ich nicht, wo ich noch mehr Reserven bräuchte...
Kleiner Nachsatz: Warum soll ich die meiste Zeit auf 80% Federweg verzichten? Die Trails hier in der Umgebung sind alle nicht so krass und da fahre ich lieber mit Komfort und riskiere das mir das Teil vielleicht irgendwann mal auf Block geht.


----------



## slash-sash (14. März 2022)

Ist nen Ansatz. Ich würde lieber 80% nutzen, um dann für evtl. Einschläge oder sonstige Situationen noch genug Reserven zu haben. So ist zumindest auch die Vorgehensweise der Fahrwerksexperten! 
Durchschläge bedeuten halt FW-Ende. Also auf Block. Und das kann dich eher mal über den Lenker schießen, als wenn du hier beim Notfall noch etwa 1cm zum „Verbrauch“ gehabt hättest. 
Meine Meinung. Darfst natürlich auch anders vorgehen. Aber vielleicht hilft es dir ja ein wenig bei deiner Einstellungsfindung. 


Sascha


----------



## zerg10 (14. März 2022)

0,5-1cm hab ich ja jetzt und damit kann ich sehr gut leben. Das ist für mich genug Reserve. Und glaub mir, ich kenne meine Grenzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. März 2022)

Ich weiß nicht, was ich falsch mache oder ob meine 95kg netto zu viel sind für die Gabel. Ohlins 65 bekomme ich auf meinen Hometrails zum Bottom Out ohne es wirklich drauf anzulegen.


----------



## slash-sash (14. März 2022)

zerg10 schrieb:


> 0,5-1cm hab ich ja jetzt und damit kann ich sehr gut leben. Das ist für mich genug Reserve. Und glaub mir, ich kenne meine Grenzen


Alles gut. Wollte dich doch nicht angehen. 
0,5-1cm sind doch top. Von mehr hatte ich auch nicht gesprochen. 



Sascha


----------



## zerg10 (14. März 2022)

@HarzEnduro Keine Ahnung, woran es liegt. Gewichtstechnisch bin ich in deiner Liga, fahrtechnisch keine Ahnung. Hab hier halt den Stuttgarter Trail quasi vor der Haustür und weil man da recht bequem hochradeln kann, ist der perfekt für Vergleichsfahrten.
@slash-sash Hab das auch nicht als Kritik verstanden. Nur hatte weiter oben jemand geschrieben, dass er nur 12,5cm Federweg nutzt und das wäre mir tatsächlich zu wenig.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. März 2022)

zerg10 schrieb:


> @HarzEnduroHab hier halt den Stuttgarter Trail quasi vor der Haustür


Und ich den Trailpark Harz. Mit dem Light-E lassen sich solche Vergleichsfahrten noch öfter machen und immer an den selben stellen geht es tief in den FW. Reserven gibt es da nicht.


----------



## zerg10 (14. März 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Und ich den Trailpark Harz. Mit dem Light-E lassen sich solche Vergleichsfahrten noch öfter machen und immer an den selben stellen geht es tief in den FW. Reserven gibt es da nicht.


Sag Bescheid, wenn du hier in der Gegend bist, dann können wir ja mal die Bikes tauschen und Gabel-Setups vergleichen...


----------



## Sloop (14. März 2022)

Selbst mit der weichen Feder bekomme ich meine Gabel selbst im Stand mit Ordentlich wucht nicht komprimiert. Werde die jetzt wohl dann mal auseinander bauen müssen denn aktuell ist die echt noch extrem straff. Bei den Harten Federn wäre meine wohl ne Starrgabel.
Ach ja, die 90kg+ bring ich auch locker auf die Waage.


----------



## zerg10 (14. März 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Selbst mit der weichen Feder bekomme ich meine Gabel selbst im Stand mit Ordentlich wucht nicht komprimiert. Werde die jetzt wohl dann mal auseinander bauen müssen denn aktuell ist die echt noch extrem straff. Bei den Harten Federn wäre meine wohl ne Starrgabel.
> Ach ja, die 90kg+ bring ich auch locker auf die Waage.


Wie weit kannst du die denn im Stand komprimieren? Da bekomme ich meine auch nur so ca. 8-9cm gepresst und da muss ich mich schon ordentlich auf den Vorbau werfen. Auf dem Trail gibt die dann aber schon ordentlich Federweg frei (s.o.)...


----------



## Orakel (15. März 2022)

kurze frage (zur Bestätigung ) die Selva S 29" FW 150mm hat ein Offset von 43mm ?


----------



## hans7 (15. März 2022)

Orakel schrieb:


> kurze frage (zur Bestätigung ) die Selva S 29" FW 150mm hat ein Offset von 43mm ?


Gibt's auch mit anderem offset, so viel ich weiß.


----------



## bananana_joe (15. März 2022)

Orakel schrieb:


> kurze frage (zur Bestätigung ) die Selva S 29" FW 150mm hat ein Offset von 43mm ?



Gibts auch mit 46 oder 51.

@hans7 war schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (15. März 2022)

Oke, danke !


----------



## Sloop (15. März 2022)

Orakel schrieb:


> kurze frage (zur Bestätigung ) die Selva S 29" FW 150mm hat ein Offset von 43mm ?


Steht doch so auf deren Homepage.


----------



## Sloop (16. März 2022)

War es bei euch auch so, dass ihr beim Gabelservice die Gabel auseinanderziehen musstet um überhaupt die Goldene Schraube (nicht Rebound-Seite) raus zu bekommen? Zusätzlich waren bei mir dann auch noch Späne auf den Schrauben und die Innereien haben nicht wirklich zum Casting gepasst was wohl auch die Späne erklärt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. März 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> War es bei euch auch so, dass ihr beim Gabelservice die Gabel auseinanderziehen musstet um überhaupt die Goldene Schraube (nicht Rebound-Seite) raus zu bekommen? Zusätzlich waren bei mir dann auch noch Späne auf den Schrauben und die Innereien haben nicht wirklich zum Casting gepasst was wohl auch die Späne erklärt.


Ja und nein. Man soll die Gabel ordentlich aufpumpen (sodass sie komplett ausgefahren ist) und dann den Lockout Hebel zu machen um alles zu entfernen. Späne hatte ich noch nicht.


----------



## zerg10 (17. März 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> War es bei euch auch so, dass ihr beim Gabelservice die Gabel auseinanderziehen musstet um überhaupt die Goldene Schraube (nicht Rebound-Seite) raus zu bekommen? Zusätzlich waren bei mir dann auch noch Späne auf den Schrauben und die Innereien haben nicht wirklich zum Casting gepasst was wohl auch die Späne erklärt.


Ich weiß ja nicht welche Montagsgabel du da erwischt hast, aber wenn man nach den YT-Anleitungen vorgeht, ist das Zerlegen, Umbauen und Zusammensetzen kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## civiliaen (17. März 2022)

Moin! Nach zwei Jahren hat meine Selva an einigen Stellen einige Lackplatzer/Abschürfungen/Scheuerstellen.
Da das Auge mitfährt, würd' ich die gerne abdecken...

Hatte jemand von Euch ähnliches schon gemacht?
Welchen Lack? Welche Farbe?
Aktuell würd' ich was auf Acryl-Basis nehmen.
Farblich schwank ich zwischen Schwarz (RAL9017) und Schwarzgrau (RAL7021) - oder irgendwo dazwischen  

Über Hinweise würd' ich mich freuen. Danke und beste Grüße.


----------



## Xyz79 (17. März 2022)

civiliaen schrieb:


> Moin! Nach zwei Jahren hat meine Selva an einigen Stellen einige Lackplatzer/Abschürfungen/Scheuerstellen.
> Da das Auge mitfährt, würd' ich die gerne abdecken...
> 
> Hatte jemand von Euch ähnliches schon gemacht?
> ...


Hab mein Casting in der Lackierei um die Ecke mit ohne Rechnung für 50€ neu lacken lassen.


----------



## civiliaen (17. März 2022)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Hab mein Casting in der Lackierei um die Ecke mit ohne Rechnung für 50€ neu lacken lassen.


Danke. Auch eine gute Idee. Also noch ein bisschen fahren, bis ich's nicht mehr ertrage  

Oder halt die Stellen überpinseln. Mal schauen, was die Forums-Erfahrung noch so bringen.


----------



## slash-sash (17. März 2022)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Hab mein Casting in der Lackierei um die Ecke mit ohne Rechnung für 50€ neu lacken lassen.


Das ging?! Wundert mich. Ich dachte immer, dass die Materialzusammensetzung für einen Lackiervorgang nicht gut ist?! Ich meine mal was von Ausgasen gehört zu haben und damit dann Bläschen im Lack. 
Bei meiner Uralt-Boxxer war genau das das Problem. Daher sah sie echt sch… aus. 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (17. März 2022)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Daher sah sie echt sch… aus.


Dann RAW.


----------



## Xyz79 (17. März 2022)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Das ging?! Wundert mich. Ich dachte immer, dass die Materialzusammensetzung für einen Lackiervorgang nicht gut ist?! Ich meine mal was von Ausgasen gehört zu haben und damit dann Bläschen im Lack.
> Bei meiner Uralt-Boxxer war genau das das Problem. Daher sah sie echt sch… aus.
> 
> 
> Sascha






Ging völlig problemlos.


----------



## slash-sash (17. März 2022)

Cool. Dann könnte ich meine ja tatsächlich noch mal lackieren lassen. Die sieht nämlich auch schlimm aus. 
Pulvern geht aber nicht, oder?! 

Sascha


----------



## Xyz79 (17. März 2022)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Cool. Dann könnte ich meine ja tatsächlich noch mal lackieren lassen. Die sieht nämlich auch schlimm aus.
> Pulvern geht aber nicht, oder?!
> 
> Sascha


Pulvern habe ich nicht angefragt. Da kann ich nix zu sagen.


----------



## Sloop (18. März 2022)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Cool. Dann könnte ich meine ja tatsächlich noch mal lackieren lassen. Die sieht nämlich auch schlimm aus.
> Pulvern geht aber nicht, oder?!
> 
> Sascha


Guck mal bei https://de.spray.bike/ da gibt es die Pulverbeschichtung aus der Dose. Fand ich von der Idee schon ganz interessant als ich das neulich in der Bike gelesen hab.


----------



## Sloop (19. März 2022)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht welche Montagsgabel du da erwischt hast, aber wenn man nach den YT-Anleitungen vorgeht, ist das Zerlegen, Umbauen und Zusammensetzen kein Hexenwerk.


Mit Montagsgabel hast du absolut recht. Heute nochmal die Gabel für Fotos auseinander gebaut um die Fotos an Formula zu sagen. 
Ichschätze mal, dass wenn die Schrauben das Casting beim Demontieren schon so zerstören weil nix zusammen passt bleibt nix anders übrig als die Gabel zu tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubble blower (19. März 2022)

Eine Frage nach ähnlichen Erfahrungen: Nutze eine Selva S mit nachgemessenen 175mm potentiellem Federweg. Ein Neopos, Druck unter 70psi mit der sicherlich recht ungenauen analogen Anzeige der Dämpferpumpe und dem orangen Ventil. Ich komme bislang einfach nicht über 160mm genutzten Federweg hinaus (huck to flat). In dem Bereich bis dahin fühlt sich die Gabel für mich verdammt gut an, aber ich habe die Vorstellung, daß da doch noch ein wenig mehr Federwegsausnutzung gehen sollte. Ist die Gabel bei einer ähnlichen Einstellung auch so kraß progressiv kurz vorm Ende bei einem/einer von euch? Müßte ja- aber wer weiß was ... ?


----------



## Sloop (19. März 2022)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Eine Frage nach ähnlichen Erfahrungen: Nutze eine Selva S mit nachgemessenen 175mm potentiellem Federweg. Ein Neopos, Druck unter 70psi mit der sicherlich recht ungenauen analogen Anzeige der Dämpferpumpe und dem orangen Ventil. Ich komme bislang einfach nicht über 160mm genutzten Federweg hinaus (huck to flat). In dem Bereich bis dahin fühlt sich die Gabel für mich verdammt gut an, aber ich habe die Vorstellung, daß da doch noch ein wenig mehr Federwegsausnutzung gehen sollte. Ist die Gabel bei einer ähnlichen Einstellung auch so kraß progressiv kurz vorm Ende bei einem/einer von euch? Müßte ja- aber wer weiß was ... ?


Bei 175mm platz wird deine Gabel sicher keine 170mm haben. Meine Selva C hat bei 170mm 190mm Platz.
Deine hat also sicher 160mm.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. März 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Bei 175mm platz wird deine Gabel sicher keine 170mm haben. Meine Selva C hat bei 170mm 190mm Platz.
> Deine hat also sicher 160mm.


Das würde ich auch sagen. Einfach mal Luftkammer auf und komplett einfedern. Da wird oben noch etwas Platz bleiben.

@bubble blower Wenn dir die Progression zu stark ist, dann nimm doch den einen Neopo raus. Abgesehen davon, wenn es so sehr gut passt, was kümmern dich die 1.5cm Reserve (wzbw).


----------



## bubble blower (20. März 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch sagen. Einfach mal Luftkammer auf und komplett einfedern. Da wird oben noch etwas Platz bleiben.
> 
> @bubble blower Wenn dir die Progression zu stark ist, dann nimm doch den einen Neopo raus. Abgesehen davon, wenn es so sehr gut passt, was kümmern dich die 1.5cm Reserve (wzbw).


Nochmal mit leerer Luftkammer gemessen: 173mm. Ja, vielleicht bleibt der Rest einfach als sehr ultimative Reserve stehen, so als Pneumatic Bottom Out.


----------



## hemorider (20. März 2022)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Nochmal mit leerer Luftkammer gemessen: 173mm. Ja, vielleicht bleibt der Rest einfach als sehr ultimative Reserve stehen, so als Pneumatic Bottom Out.


Darf man fragen was du wiegst?


----------



## bubble blower (20. März 2022)

.


----------



## matka (26. März 2022)

Hi, hatte einer von euch schonmal das Problem, dass man den rebound Knopf nicht wieder vollständig reinbekommt? Hatte eben einen Service gemacht und es will nicht wieder rein  wäre für einen Tipp dankbar. VG


----------



## slidedown (27. März 2022)

Bei meiner Selva S geht der Lockout nicht. Die schwarze Stellschraube für den Auslöser zeigt keinerlei Wirkung, genauso wenig wie der Lockouthebel selber. Beim blauen Rädchen bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher aber wenn es überhaupt was tut ist der Einfluss minimal. Rebound muss ich noch testen.
Übel. Ich habe die Gabel gebraucht gekauft und somit keine Garantie. 
Was denkt ihr? Kann man sowas reparieren oder brauche ich eine neue Dämpfungseinheit?


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. März 2022)

slidedown schrieb:


> genauso wenig wie der Lockouthebel selber.


Der Lockouthebel macht erst im allerletzten mm zu. Vorher ist er offen. Versuch mal den Hebel anders zu positionieren. Vielleicht fehlt auch einfach nur ein bisschen in Richtung zu.

Im Stand wirst du beim blauen Rädchen auch kaum einen Unterschied merken und ja, der ist nicht so groß wie bei anderen Gabeln (oder Dämpfern). Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da etwas kaputt gegangen ist.



matka schrieb:


> Hi, hatte einer von euch schonmal das Problem, dass man den rebound Knopf nicht wieder vollständig reinbekommt?


Fett hast du an der "Nadel" dran? Der geht tatsächlich etwas schwer rein/raus. Vielleicht hilft auch ein wenig Fett innen im roten Knopf.


----------



## Sloop (27. März 2022)

slidedown schrieb:


> Bei meiner Selva S geht der Lockout nicht. Die schwarze Stellschraube für den Auslöser zeigt keinerlei Wirkung, genauso wenig wie der Lockouthebel selber. Beim blauen Rädchen bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher aber wenn es überhaupt was tut ist der Einfluss minimal. Rebound muss ich noch testen.
> Übel. Ich habe die Gabel gebraucht gekauft und somit keine Garantie.
> Was denkt ihr? Kann man sowas reparieren oder brauche ich eine neue Dämpfungseinheit?


Der schwarze Hebel stellt nur ein, bei welcher Kraft die Gabel bei aktivem Lockout auslöst. Wenn du den also rein drehst kann es sein das dein Lockout wieder geht. Alternativ den Lockout Hebel abschrauben und die Schraube darunter mal ganz rein drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inigo Montoya (27. März 2022)

matka schrieb:


> Hi, hatte einer von euch schonmal das Problem, dass man den rebound Knopf nicht wieder vollständig reinbekommt? Hatte eben einen Service gemacht und es will nicht wieder rein  wäre für einen Tipp dankbar. VG


Ich würde überprüfen ob die kolbenstange korrekt im Casting verschraubt ist. Vielleicht passt da was nacht.
Kannst du den rebound knopf reinstecken wenn die fixierungsschraube entfernt ist?


----------



## Sloop (27. März 2022)

matka schrieb:


> Hi, hatte einer von euch schonmal das Problem, dass man den rebound Knopf nicht wieder vollständig reinbekommt? Hatte eben einen Service gemacht und es will nicht wieder rein  wäre für einen Tipp dankbar. VG


Hast du denn die Gabel auch richtig rum zusammen gebaut? Ist mir nämlich neulich auch passiert das ich ne Gabel falschrum zusammen gebaut hab und mich dann gewundert hab, das der Reboundeinsteller nicht rein ging.


----------



## matka (27. März 2022)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> Ich würde überprüfen ob die kolbenstange korrekt im Casting verschraubt ist. Vielleicht passt da was nacht.
> Kannst du den rebound knopf reinstecken wenn die fixierungsschraube entfernt ist?


Hi, ne das geht leider auch nicht. Ich habe schon versucht den rebound Knopf reinzustecken, ohne dass die lowers drauf sind. Er will einfach nicht der Länge nach reinsliden, als wenn er sich verhaken würde. Hatte jetzt vorhin versucht die Kartusche auseinander zu schrauben, aber das ist komplizierter als gedacht. Any ideas?


----------



## matka (27. März 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Der Lockouthebel macht erst im allerletzten mm zu. Vorher ist er offen. Versuch mal den Hebel anders zu positionieren. Vielleicht fehlt auch einfach nur ein bisschen in Richtung zu.
> 
> Im Stand wirst du beim blauen Rädchen auch kaum einen Unterschied merken und ja, der ist nicht so groß wie bei anderen Gabeln (oder Dämpfern). Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da etwas kaputt gegangen ist.
> 
> ...


Alles leider schon probiert


----------



## matka (27. März 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Hast du denn die Gabel auch richtig rum zusammen gebaut? Ist mir nämlich neulich auch passiert das ich ne Gabel falschrum zusammen gebaut hab und mich dann gewundert hab, das der Reboundeinsteller nicht rein ging.


Hi, ne das kann ich ausschließen, habe die 2air


----------



## slidedown (27. März 2022)

Ok, also, ich habe die schwarze Einstellschraube in beide Richtungen bis zum Anschlag gedreht : es ändert sich überhaupt nix.
Den Lockouthebel habe ich wie empfohlen abgeschraubt und geschaut, ob die Schraube, die durch den Hebel gedreht wird, auch wirklich bis zum Anschlag nach rechts gedreht wird : ja.
Der Lockout geht definitiv nicht.
Zum Glück geht der Rebound.
Ob der Rest der Dämpfung geht kann ich leider nicht wirklich beurteilen. Meiner Meinung nach macht der blaue Druckstufenversteller auch nix.
Wie geht man am besten bei sowas vor? Muss die Gabel nach Italien? Reparierbar oder muss die ganze Dämpfungseinheit ausgetauscht werden?


----------



## Sloop (27. März 2022)

slidedown schrieb:


> Ok, also, ich habe die schwarze Einstellschraube in beide Richtungen bis zum Anschlag gedreht : es ändert sich überhaupt nix.
> Den Lockouthebel habe ich wie empfohlen abgeschraubt und geschaut, ob die Schraube, die durch den Hebel gedreht wird, auch wirklich bis zum Anschlag nach rechts gedreht wird : ja.
> Der Lockout geht definitiv nicht.
> Zum Glück geht der Rebound.
> ...


Zuständig in Deutschland ist Cosmic Sports. Würde also wenn du sie wirklich einschicken willst bei denen nachfragen. Alternativ kannst auch Formula per Mail dein Problem schildern. Vielleicht haben die ne Lösung für.


----------



## hans7 (27. März 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Zuständig in Deutschland ist Cosmic Sports. Würde also wenn du sie wirklich einschicken willst bei denen nachfragen. Alternativ kannst auch Formula per Mail dein Problem schildern. Vielleicht haben die ne Lösung für.


Hatte zu beiden schon öfter Kontakt.
Cosmic war echt gut, haben meine Gabel ohne zu fragen auf Kulanz repariert: Waren wohl die Buchsen nicht mehr richtig kalibriert, kam wohl bei einer Charge ist so vor.

Formula selbst hat bei mir mehrmals innerhalb von Stunden bzw. manchmal von Minuten geantwortet. Da waren die echt top


----------



## Sloop (28. März 2022)

hans7 schrieb:


> Hatte zu beiden schon öfter Kontakt.
> Cosmic war echt gut, haben meine Gabel ohne zu fragen auf Kulanz repariert: Waren wohl die Buchsen nicht mehr richtig kalibriert, kam wohl bei einer Charge ist so vor.
> 
> Formula selbst hat bei mir mehrmals innerhalb von Stunden bzw. manchmal von Minuten geantwortet. Da waren die echt top


Hast du das auf anraten deines Händlers zu Cosmic geschickt? Hab meine jetzt erst mal zu bike24 geschickt da es ja sonst immer ein Theater gibt wenn man nicht über den Händler geht, bei dem man die Teile gekauft hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (28. März 2022)

meine Selva ist bei Cosmic zum Service, alles direkt mit Cosmics per Mehl abgeklärt ......


----------



## hans7 (28. März 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Hast du das auf anraten deines Händlers zu Cosmic geschickt? Hab meine jetzt erst mal zu bike24 geschickt da es ja sonst immer ein Theater gibt wenn man nicht über den Händler geht, bei dem man die Teile gekauft hat.


Ich habe direkt bei cosmic angerufen, die haben mir gesagt, ich soll sie zu ihnen schicken. Gabel war sofort repariert wieder zurück.


----------



## bubble blower (3. April 2022)

Für mich überraschende Beobachtung: Hatte mich heute nochmal mit dem Setup meiner Selva S beschäftigt und den darin befindlichen einen Neopos rausgeholt. Der direkte Vergleich mit einem ebensolchen unbenutzten zeigte schon einen richtig deutlichen optischen Unterschied und - was ja wichtiger ist - einen Unterschied in der Elastizität. Der alte (dürfte noch nicht soo lange in Benutzung gewesen sein) war kaum noch komprimierbar und aufgedunsen. Das dürfte ja auch einen ordentlichen Performance-Unterschied bedeuten.


----------



## slidedown (3. April 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Zuständig in Deutschland ist Cosmic Sports. Würde also wenn du sie wirklich einschicken willst bei denen nachfragen. Alternativ kannst auch Formula per Mail dein Problem schildern. Vielleicht haben die ne Lösung für.


Hab bei Cosmic Sports per e-mail angefragt. Ich soll die Gabel schicken. Leider habe ich keine Rechnung, da gebraucht so gekauft.
Sie vermuten, dass es ein Problem mit Ölverlust in der Kartusche sein könnte. Evtl. eine defekte Bladder.
Müsste dann der Rebound nicht auch betroffen sein?


----------



## Sloop (4. April 2022)

slidedown schrieb:


> Hab bei Cosmic Sports per e-mail angefragt. Ich soll die Gabel schicken. Leider habe ich keine Rechnung, da gebraucht so gekauft.
> Sie vermuten, dass es ein Problem mit Ölverlust in der Kartusche sein könnte. Evtl. eine defekte Bladder.
> Müsste dann der Rebound nicht auch betroffen sein?


Bike 24 hat jetzt geantwortet und gemeint, das die Bearbeitung 4-6 Wochen dauern kann. Da bei mir über Ostern Finale gebucht ist hab ich dort jetzt gleich nochmal angerufen damit die das schneller machen. Wundert mich eh, das zwischen Einsendung und Rückmeldung jetzt über 1 Woche lag.


----------



## Orakel (4. April 2022)

aktuelle Bearbeitungs Zeit bei Cosmic, 4 Wochen, meine Selva sollte diese Woche wieder zurück kommen, wären dann insgesamt 5 Wochen....mit hinundher schicken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sloop (4. April 2022)

Orakel schrieb:


> aktuelle Bearbeitungs Zeit bei Cosmic, 4 Wochen, meine Selva sollte diese Woche wieder zurück kommen, wären dann insgesamt 5 Wochen....mit hinundher schicken....


Für das, dass die bei mir nur zwei Schrauben raus drehen müssen, rein gucken müssen und sehen, dass da seitens Formula gepfuscht wurde und mir ne neue Gabel zuschicken wäre die Dauer schon extrem schäbig. Zumal wir nicht von einer günstigen Gable reden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. April 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Für das, dass die bei mir nur zwei Schrauben raus drehen müssen, rein gucken müssen und sehen, dass da seitens Formula gepfuscht wurde und mir ne neue Gabel zuschicken wäre die Dauer schon extrem schäbig. Zumal wir nicht von einer günstigen Gable reden.


Saison ist losgegangen und die haben nicht nur Formula. Bei mir ging ein Tausch der CSU in zwei Wochen.


----------



## xMARTINx (4. April 2022)

Dauert aktuell einfach bei jeden Wochen...Fox 6-8 zb...so ist das im Frühling


----------



## slidedown (5. April 2022)

Sorry wenn ich nicht den ganzen Thread nochmal lesen möchte aber irgendwie finde ich keine 
Anleitung für den Umbau von Selva S auf Selva C. Gibt's dazu kein Video oder sowas?
Auf der Homepage von Formula habe ich leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## zerg10 (6. April 2022)

Kurzanleitung:

Lockout zu
Schrauben unten am Casting lösen
Casting abziehen
Luft aus der Kammer lassen
Luftkammer mit Spezialtool öffnen, evtl NeoPos rausfischen
Sprengring unten lösen und Lufteinheit entfernen
ALLES GRÜNDLICH SÄUBERN 
Negativfederteil fetten und unten einsetzen
Wellenring, Dichtung, Sprengring einsetzen
Dichtungen oben fetten, Casting zu 3/4 aufschieben
15ml Suspensionöl auf beide Seiten
Casting verschrauben
Feder gut, aber nicht zuviel fetten
Feder, Distanzstück, Einstellerscheibe in den Holm
Vorspanner mit Tool aufschrauben

Das war's im Groben. Arbeitszeit ca. 30min, je nachdem wie schnell man den Springring rein- und rausbekommt.


----------



## slidedown (8. April 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## slidedown (8. April 2022)

So, Dämpfungseinheit ausgebaut : Bladder hat ein Loch.
Weiss zufällig jemand, ob das reparabel bzw. einzeln ersetzbar ist, oder ob die ganze Einheit ersetzt werden muss?


----------



## BergabHeizer (11. April 2022)

Servus zusammen,
nachdem meine selva schon wieder an der staubabstreifern ölt, die Frage passen die skf 35mm für Rock Shox Gabeln oder hat Formula mal die Teile selbst verbessert? Meine da mal was gelesen zu haben.
Gruss
Bgh


----------



## crisotop (11. April 2022)

RS passte bei mir nicht. Hab die neuen DH Dichtringe von der Nero verbaut. Die halten besser


----------



## BergabHeizer (12. April 2022)

crisotop schrieb:


> RS passte bei mir nicht. Hab die neuen DH Dichtringe von der Nero verbaut. Die halten besser


Die Abstreifer sind mittlerweile für alle Gabeln gleich 🙈 das heißt es gibt wohl nur noch die eine Sorte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (19. April 2022)

nachdem meine Selva vom Cosmicservice zurück ist und die ersten Runden gedreht wurden, kleines Feedback. Zuerst was wurde von Cosmic gemacht, der Formula Gabelservice, Buchsen Kalibriert, 
Formula Standrohr Dichtungs-Kit m. geölten Schaumringen, 35 | Selva C/R/S,
Formula O-Ring Kit, 35 | Selva S verbaut und die Kartusche geprüft.
Die Selva spricht nen Ticken softer/weicher an bei den gleichen Einstellungen wie zuvor, sonst gibt e nix weiteres zuberichten....


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (19. April 2022)

Orakel schrieb:


> nachdem meine Selva vom Cosmicservice zurück ist und die ersten Runden gedreht wurden, kleines Feedback. Zuerst was wurde von Cosmic gemacht, der Formula Gabelservice, Buchsen Kalibriert,
> Formula Standrohr Dichtungs-Kit m. geölten Schaumringen, 35 | Selva C/R/S,
> Formula O-Ring Kit, 35 | Selva S verbaut und die Kartusche geprüft.
> Die Selva spricht nen Ticken softer/weicher an bei den gleichen Einstellungen wie zuvor, sonst gibt e nix weiteres zuberichten....


Und wieviel hats gekostet?


----------



## Orakel (19. April 2022)

120,-€


----------



## nailz (26. April 2022)

Im 35 Thread habe ich diese Frage über Öl in der Kartusche gestellt. Das trifft auf die Selva auch zu. Ggf weiß hier jemand bescheid


----------



## bananana_joe (29. April 2022)

Wenn ich bei meiner (ungefahrenen) Selva C den Achshebel so fest wie es geht händisch anziehe und dann das LR am Reifen seitlich Spiel hat, liegt das wahrscheinlich an meiner (ungefahrenen) I9 Hydra Nabe, richtig?

Gruß Marius


----------



## toxictwin (29. April 2022)

Da würde ich den Messschieber bemühen um zu sehen wo das Maß nicht passt.
Ich habe eine RST Federgabel, bei der auch die Nabenbreite nicht passt und dadurch seitliches Spiel entsteht.


----------



## hans7 (29. April 2022)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei meiner (ungefahrenen) Selva C den Achshebel so fest wie es geht händisch anziehe und dann das LR am Reifen seitlich Spiel hat, liegt das wahrscheinlich an meiner (ungefahrenen) I9 Hydra Nabe, richtig?
> 
> Gruß Marius


Hast du eventuell die Möglichkeit das Laufrad in eine andere Gabel einzuspannen? Hatte sowas auch mal, war aber bei beiden Gabeln so:  deshalb Nabenspiel


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (3. Mai 2022)

Passen die SKF Aberstreifer für RockShox 35mm bei der Selva? Genauer gesagt diese: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/skf-abstreiferset-rockshox


----------



## hans7 (3. Mai 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Passen die SKF Aberstreifer für RockShox 35mm bei der Selva? Genauer gesagt diese: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/skf-abstreiferset-rockshox


Soweit ich in Erinnerung habe, passen die RS nicht.
Hat hier jemand Mal geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crisotop (5. Mai 2022)

Hat jemand von den Coil - Umbauer*innen eventuell die Luftseite - „Top Cap“ mit Ventil über und würde sie verkaufen?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (5. Mai 2022)

crisotop schrieb:


> Hat jemand von den Coil - Umbauer*innen eventuell die Luftseite - „Top Cap“ mit Ventil über und würde sie verkaufen?


Kann ich dir morgen sagen.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (15. Mai 2022)

Hab Freitag mal ein goldenes cts eingebaut. Fährt sich gleich nochmal geiler. Aber heute klappert die Gabel beim einfedern. Beim Öffnen des cts ist mir aber auch einiges an Öl entgegengespritzt. Kann es sein das die Gabel wegen zu wenig Öl klappert?


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Mai 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Hab Freitag mal ein goldenes cts eingebaut. Fährt sich gleich nochmal geiler. Aber heute klappert die Gabel beim einfedern. Beim Öffnen des cts ist mir aber auch einiges an Öl entgegengespritzt. Kann es sein das die Gabel wegen zu wenig Öl klappert?


So meine Vermutung von vor einigen 100 Seiten. Gabel beim Befüllen komplett auseinanderziehen und bis on Top einfüllen. Dann das CTS rein.


----------



## hans7 (16. Mai 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> So meine Vermutung von vor einigen 100 Seiten. Gabel beim Befüllen komplett auseinanderziehen und bis on Top einfüllen. Dann das CTS rein.


Ich glaub in einem Video von formula sagen die auch, das man 100 psi rein machen soll, vor CTS Wechsel


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (16. Mai 2022)

Schwierig bei Coil 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Mai 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Schwierig bei Coil 😅


Vorspannung voll rein drehen. Selber Effekt.


----------



## crisotop (17. Mai 2022)

Trotzdem weird, nachdem die Kolbenstange der Dämpfung Ja (je nach FW) doch länger ist und es doch egal sein sollte wo sie beim Tausch des CTS steht?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (17. Mai 2022)

Ich werd Öl nachfüllen und dann mal schauen. Auf jeden Fall ist das goldene schon mal viel besser als das blaue. Viel mehr Grip, ich kann irgendwie zentraler aufm Rad stehen.


----------



## crisotop (17. Mai 2022)

Mir gefallen die „Special“ Ventile auch besser. Alles andere fühlt sich auf den ersten Zentimetern / im Lowspeed Bereich zu weich an. 
Wobei das in Kombi mit Coil auf Naturtrails sicher Traumhaft ansprechen müsste


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (17. Mai 2022)

crisotop schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die „Special“ Ventile auch besser. Alles andere fühlt sich auf den ersten Zentimetern / im Lowspeed Bereich zu weich an.
> Wobei das in Kombi mit Coil auf Naturtrails sicher Traumhaft ansprechen müsste


Es ist in verbindung mit coil zu weich und man hat wenig gegenhalt


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (17. Mai 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Ich werd Öl nachfüllen und dann mal schauen. Auf jeden Fall ist das goldene schon mal viel besser als das blaue. Viel mehr Grip, ich kann irgendwie zentraler aufm Rad stehen.


Öl nachgefüllt. Hat aber nicht viel gefehlt. Morgen gehts wieder zum GK.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (19. Mai 2022)

Hat evtl jemand die Maße des cts tools?


----------



## zerg10 (20. Mai 2022)

@Zweiradfahrer
Ich denke, das es dir um die 4 Stifte oder brauchst du noch andere Maße? (Bild 2 ist um 90° gedreht gemessen...)


----------



## paulderpete (21. Mai 2022)

Ist das korrekt:

Die Stärke der medium/Firm Feder ist 

51 lbs medium

57 lbs Firm


Oder welche Werte Treffen zu?


----------



## _Hagen_ (27. Mai 2022)

Ahoi Gemeinde,
die Selva ist ja jetzt schon etwas Älter - was meint ihr, ist ein Neukauf (Selva C) noch eine gute Idee ist
- oder auf aktuellere Varianten anderer Hersteller setzen ?

Coil würde ich schon reizen, im Vergleich: die Zocci Z1 Coil ist mir etwas zu "mopsig"...  

Dämpfer ist bei mir ein EXT Storia und Gabel eine Lyrik Charger2.1 mit AWK - irgendwie zu sehr ein  "Kompromis" zum Dämpfer.
Habe die Era V1 im Rad probe gehabt - nun ja, mir zu "sportlich" oder ich zu "langsam":
HSC war mir zu direkt und rappelte mir die Ploben raus ;-) egal was ich einstellte.

Daher mein Augenmerk auf die Selva C  - seit ihr noch zufrieden ?

Ciao Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (27. Mai 2022)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Ahoi Gemeinde,
> die Selva ist ja jetzt schon etwas Älter - was meint ihr, ist ein Neukauf (Selva C) noch eine gute Idee ist
> - oder auf aktuellere Varianten anderer Hersteller setzen ?
> 
> ...


Das gleiche habe ich mir nach der Vorstellung der neuen RS Produkte auch gedacht. 
Leider fehlt mir der Vergleich, fahre ausschließlich die Selva S an meinen Bikes. 
Denke aber, das unsere Gabeln immer noch gut mithalten können.


----------



## zerg10 (29. Mai 2022)

Ich fahr jetzt die Selva C (umgebaut von einer S) seit ein paar Wochen und bin sehr zufrieden. Wenn man mal die richtige Kombi aus Feder und CTS für sich gefunden hat, läuft die prima und unauffällig. Ebenso ist die einfach zu warten und umzubauen.
Wer allerdings auf "Stellrädchen-Porn" steht, wird da etwas enttäuscht sein.


----------



## toxictwin (29. Mai 2022)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich fahr jetzt die Selva C (umgebaut von einer S) seit ein paar Wochen und bin sehr zufrieden. Wenn man mal die richtige Kombi aus Feder und CTS für sich gefunden hat, läuft die prima und unauffällig. Ebenso ist die einfach zu warten und umzubauen.
> Wer allerdings auf "Stellrädchen-Porn" steht, wird da etwas enttäuscht sein.


Hallo Zerg10,
Finde ich auch. Ich fahre die Selbst aber nicht selbst, sondern meine Freundin.
Kannst du sagen wie schwer du bist, welche Feder und welcher CTS du fährst?
Gruß

Andreas


----------



## zerg10 (29. Mai 2022)

Servus Andreas,

ich denke ich bin eine andere Gewichtsklasse wie deine Freundin ;-) Liege fahrbereit bei 95kg und fahre die harte Feder (die mit dem schwarzen Schrumpfschlauch) und das blaue CTS (Standard Soft). Hab mich da von der Öhlins (super firm) über die rote Formula Feder (extra hart) runtergearbeitet. Die immer mit dem goldenen CTS (Special soft). 
Kannst hier mal ab Post #2.337 nachlesen, da gab es einige Diskussionen zu dem Thema. Mittlerweile hab ich diese Kombo auch im Bikepark Albstadt und auf den Freiburger Trails testen können und für sehr gut befunden.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (31. Mai 2022)

Ich möchte einen großen Service bei der selva c machen. Gibt's ein Pamphlet wo drin steht welches Öl in welcher Menge in welche Seite gehört?


----------



## Xyz79 (31. Mai 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Ich möchte einen großen Service bei der selva c machen. Gibt's ein Pamphlet wo drin steht welches Öl in welcher Menge in welche Seite gehört?


15ml wenn ich mich nicht täusche je Seite von dem Formula Öl.


----------



## Livanh (31. Mai 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Ich möchte einen großen Service bei der selva c machen. Gibt's ein Pamphlet wo drin steht welches Öl in welcher Menge in welche Seite gehört?


Hab ich auch schon mal gesucht, aber net wirklich was gefunden. Habs am Ende vom Tag Pi mal Daumen gemacht. Hatte auch was von 15ml oder so gelesen, kam mir aber zuviel vor.


----------



## Xyz79 (31. Mai 2022)

Livanh schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon mal gesucht, aber net wirklich was gefunden. Habs am Ende vom Tag Pi mal Daumen gemacht. Hatte auch was von 15ml oder so gelesen, kam mir aber zuviel vor.


In irgendeinem yt Video fallen die 15ml. Daher kippe ich immer die 15ml rein.


----------



## Livanh (31. Mai 2022)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> In irgendeinem yt Video fallen die 15ml. Daher kippe ich immer die 15ml rein.


Also ich weiss es nimmer genau, ich glaub die 15ml waren für die Air. Gefühlt hatte ich so Probleme den Federweg wie vorher auszunutzen, also hab ich einfach etwas weniger rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (31. Mai 2022)

Hab mir das Video von Formula auf Youtube angeschaut. 2,5ml in die Luftkammer und jeweils 15ml unten in jede Seite. Denke mal bei der Coil müssen dann auch 2,5ml plus das Fett auf der Feder rein.


----------



## Sloop (31. Mai 2022)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Servus Andreas,
> 
> ich denke ich bin eine andere Gewichtsklasse wie deine Freundin ;-) Liege fahrbereit bei 95kg und fahre die harte Feder (die mit dem schwarzen Schrumpfschlauch) und das blaue CTS (Standard Soft). Hab mich da von der Öhlins (super firm) über die rote Formula Feder (extra hart) runtergearbeitet. Die immer mit dem goldenen CTS (Special soft).
> Kannst hier mal ab Post #2.337 nachlesen, da gab es einige Diskussionen zu dem Thema. Mittlerweile hab ich diese Kombo auch im Bikepark Albstadt und auf den Freiburger Trails testen können und für sehr gut befunden.


Gewicht hätte ich auch. Fahre jedoch die normal verbaute Feder. Den blauen CTS hab ich noch nie probiert, werde ich aber wohl mal testen wenn da die Erfahrungen gut sind.


----------



## zerg10 (31. Mai 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Hab mir das Video von Formula auf Youtube angeschaut. 2,5ml in die Luftkammer und jeweils 15ml unten in jede Seite. Denke mal bei der Coil müssen dann auch 2,5ml plus das Fett auf der Feder rein.


Hier eine der besten Anleitungen, die ich zur Selva C gefunden habe: https://nsmb.com/articles/formula-selva-c-fork-teardown/


----------



## Sloop (31. Mai 2022)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Ahoi Gemeinde,
> die Selva ist ja jetzt schon etwas Älter - was meint ihr, ist ein Neukauf (Selva C) noch eine gute Idee ist
> - oder auf aktuellere Varianten anderer Hersteller setzen ?
> 
> ...


Momentan wird die Selva C doch erst interessant. Gut, wenn du sonst den EXT Dämpfer fährst spielt Geld wohl keine Rolle, für über 1000€ hätte ich mir aber auch die Selva C nie geholt. 
Komme selber von der Lyrik Ultimate und muss schon sagen, dass es schon kriminell ist wie sehr man mit der Selva C härter fährt als mit der Lyrik da sie einfach deutlich mehr weg schluckt. Merkst dann halt deutlich wenn du mehr fahren kannst bevor die Hände anfangen weh zu tun. 
Riesen Nachteil ist halt die reine Coil Gabel. Wenn du also irgend wo die Möglichkeit hast, eine Selva C gegen z.B. eine DVO Onyx SC zu fahren würde ich das definitiv mal machen. Mischung aus Luft und Coil ist halt gerade was Anpassbarkeit angeht wohl doch noch ne Stufe geiler theoretisch. Wie da die neuen RS Modelle dagegen stehen wäre natürlich auch interessant, denn das Hauptproblem was ich da hatte war eine Verhärtung auf Bremswellen. Buttercup kahm da einfach viel zu spät zum austesten. Könntest das aber theoretisch auch an deiner Lyrik vllt. mal nachrüsten.


----------



## Xyz79 (31. Mai 2022)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Ahoi Gemeinde,
> die Selva ist ja jetzt schon etwas Älter - was meint ihr, ist ein Neukauf (Selva C) noch eine gute Idee ist
> - oder auf aktuellere Varianten anderer Hersteller setzen ?
> 
> ...


Ich fahre die Selva C mit dem Storia. Für meinen Geschmack harmoniert das sehr gut.


----------



## zerg10 (31. Mai 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Gewicht hätte ich auch. Fahre jedoch die normal verbaute Feder. Den blauen CTS hab ich noch nie probiert, werde ich aber wohl mal testen wenn da die Erfahrungen gut sind.



Welches CTS fährst du denn ? Mir ist das rote zu straff...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sloop (31. Mai 2022)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Welches CTS fährst du denn ? Mir ist das rote zu straff...


Momentan der original verbaute. Dürfte also theoretisch der Goldene sein.


----------



## Sloop (31. Mai 2022)

Hat hier eigentlich jemand seine Gabel umgeklebt und nen Tipp wo man da gute Aufkleber her bekommt?
Hätte eigentlich gern die hier von der 33, da ich die von der C einfach tot langweilig finde.


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Mai 2022)

15ml in beide Seiten und ein Fett/Öl Gemisch in die Federkammer, da dort das Öl sehr schnell in das Casting abhaut. So bin ich am besten gefahren.


----------



## crisotop (1. Juni 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Momentan wird die Selva C doch erst interessant. Gut, wenn du sonst den EXT Dämpfer fährst spielt Geld wohl keine Rolle, für über 1000€ hätte ich mir aber auch die Selva C nie geholt.
> Komme selber von der Lyrik Ultimate und muss schon sagen, dass es schon kriminell ist wie sehr man mit der Selva C härter fährt als mit der Lyrik da sie einfach deutlich mehr weg schluckt. Merkst dann halt deutlich wenn du mehr fahren kannst bevor die Hände anfangen weh zu tun.
> Riesen Nachteil ist halt die reine Coil Gabel. Wenn du also irgend wo die Möglichkeit hast, eine Selva C gegen z.B. eine DVO Onyx SC zu fahren würde ich das definitiv mal machen. Mischung aus Luft und Coil ist halt gerade was Anpassbarkeit angeht wohl doch noch ne Stufe geiler theoretisch. Wie da die neuen RS Modelle dagegen stehen wäre natürlich auch interessant, denn das Hauptproblem was ich da hatte war eine Verhärtung auf Bremswellen. Buttercup kahm da einfach viel zu spät zum austesten. Könntest das aber theoretisch auch an deiner Lyrik vllt. mal nachrüsten.


Dann kannst aber auch eine Selva S fahren, die hat genauso Stahl Negativ Feder, auch wenn man die nicht (einfach) vorspannen kann


----------



## paulderpete (1. Juni 2022)

Bin etwas bzgl Federhärte irritiert. Wiege 85, kg

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat die selva Firm Feder 57 lbs. Da zB Öhlins 55lbs für 82 Kilo empfiehlt, sollte ich damit genau richtug Liegen.
Mit der selva Firm habe ich allerdings 15% sag.
Kann natürlich daran liegen,dass ich die Feder in einer DeVille II habe und die vllt mehr Dämpfung hat. 
Oder ist die selva Firm (Schwarz) doch wesentlich härter als 57lbs und ich sollte Medium nehmen?


----------



## Sloop (1. Juni 2022)

paulderpete schrieb:


> Bin etwas bzgl Federhärte irritiert. Wiege 85, kg
> 
> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat die selva Firm Feder 57 lbs. Da zB Öhlins 55lbs für 82 Kilo empfiehlt, sollte ich damit genau richtug Liegen.
> Mit der selva Firm habe ich allerdings 15% sag.
> ...


Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Mach mal nen kleinen Service. Wenn dir beim Rausschrauben der Schrauben unten Späne entgegen kommen und du beim zusammenschrauben siehst, dass Casting nicht zum Innenleben passt dann wird das mit ner anderen Feder nie was weil das Ding im Arsch ist.


----------



## bubble blower (1. Juni 2022)

crisotop schrieb:


> Dann kannst aber auch eine Selva S fahren, die hat genauso Stahl Negativ Feder, auch wenn man die nicht (einfach) vorspannen kann


Könntest du die offenbar nicht so einfache Möglichkeit, die Negativfeder vorzuspannen, erläutern? Danke!


----------



## Xyz79 (2. Juni 2022)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Könntest du die offenbar nicht so einfache Möglichkeit, die Negativfeder vorzuspannen, erläutern? Danke!


Die kann man gar nicht vorspannen. Entweder die passt oder die passt nicht.


----------



## hans7 (2. Juni 2022)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Die kann man gar nicht vorspannen. Entweder die passt oder die passt nicht.


Und ich glaue das optimale Gewicht ist für 75 kg ausgelegt, kann das sein. 
Irgendwo hab ich das Mal aufgeschnappt


----------



## Xyz79 (2. Juni 2022)

hans7 schrieb:


> Und ich glaue das optimale Gewicht ist für 75 kg ausgelegt, kann das sein.
> Irgendwo hab ich das Mal aufgeschnappt


Irgendwas um den Dreh habe ich auch mal gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubble blower (2. Juni 2022)

Hatte auf "Trick 17" gehofft. Irgendwas reingebasteltes oder so.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (2. Juni 2022)

Glaub andere Feder hat schon mal jemand eingebaut. Brauchst ja so gesehen nur die gleiche Größe.


----------



## bubble blower (3. Juni 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> 15ml in beide Seiten und ein Fett/Öl Gemisch in die Federkammer, da dort das Öl sehr schnell in das Casting abhaut. So bin ich am besten gefahren.


Ich bin auf 10ml pro Seite runter und schmiere das Luftkammerzeugs nur noch schön mit Slick Kick ein. Wenn das Öl eh durchflutscht bzw. vom Neopos aufgesaugt wird, wird's auch so gehen.


----------



## Sloop (4. Juni 2022)

Hi. Zum wechseln des CTS bei der Selva Coil habt ihr einfach das Ding raus geschraubt und das neue rein gemacht oder muss ich da was spezielles beachten?


----------



## zerg10 (4. Juni 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Hi. Zum wechseln des CTS bei der Selva Coil habt ihr einfach das Ding raus geschraubt und das neue rein gemacht oder muss ich da was spezielles beachten?


Gabel vorher sperren und ein Tuch bereit halten, weil da immer etwas Dämpfungsöl raussuppt...


----------



## Sloop (4. Juni 2022)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Gabel vorher sperren und ein Tuch bereit halten, weil da immer etwas Dämpfungsöl raussuppt...


Hab ich heute gemerkt. Wobei da ein Wattestäbchen praktischer wäre nachdem die Gabel oben so zerklüftet ist. Nachfüllen werde ich da ja nach einem Wechsel erst mal noch nix müssen.


----------



## Obsethed (4. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen, wie kann ich sehen, wie viel Offset eine Formula Selva Gabel hat? Vielen Dank!


----------



## Orakel (5. Juni 2022)

auf der Hp von Formula....


----------



## Obsethed (5. Juni 2022)

Und mit einer gebrauchten Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (5. Juni 2022)

Obsethed schrieb:


> Und mit einer gebrauchten Gabel?


Bleibt nur ausmessen


----------



## Sloop (5. Juni 2022)

Hab jetzt mal den blauen CTS in Leogang probiert und muss sagen, kommt mit dem Goldenen deutlich besser klar. Was mich jedoch wundert ist, dass bei jedem mal da oben Öl raus kommt und das nicht gerade wenig. Werde wohl nach zwei Wechseln mich mal mit dem Thema Ölwechsel auseinander setzten müssen. Ist mittlerweile doch so einiges raus.


----------



## Orakel (6. Juni 2022)

Obsethed schrieb:


> Und mit einer gebrauchten Gabel?


du weißt doch was du gekauft hast ,oder nicht ?
Zbs. Selva R29"=43mm in 27,5"=37mm.....


----------



## hans7 (6. Juni 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal den blauen CTS in Leogang probiert und muss sagen, kommt mit dem Goldenen deutlich besser klar. Was mich jedoch wundert ist, dass bei jedem mal da oben Öl raus kommt und das nicht gerade wenig. Werde wohl nach zwei Wechseln mich mal mit dem Thema Ölwechsel auseinander setzten müssen. Ist mittlerweile doch so einiges raus.


Ich tropfe immer etwas Öl rein, bevor ich das CTS würde rein setze. Aber selbst da läuft dann wieder etwas raus. Luft kommt ja so eigentlich nicht rein.

Bzw. wie merkt man eigentlich, daß der Dämpfer entlüftet werden sollte?


----------



## hans7 (6. Juni 2022)

Orakel schrieb:


> du weißt doch was du gekauft hast ,oder nicht ?
> Zbs. Selva R29"=43mm in 27,5"=37mm.....


@Orakel hat Recht:
@Obsethed :
Es gibt nur einen Offset der Gabeln, kannst dir das nachmessen sparen


----------



## Sloop (6. Juni 2022)

hans7 schrieb:


> Ich tropfe immer etwas Öl rein, bevor ich das CTS würde rein setze. Aber selbst da läuft dann wieder etwas raus. Luft kommt ja so eigentlich nicht rein.
> 
> Bzw. wie merkt man eigentlich, daß der Dämpfer entlüftet werden sollte?


Wenn's da schon nen Schwall Öl beim Rausschrauben raus haut obwohl das Rad im Ständer hängt ist da nix mit nachfüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Juni 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Wenn's da schon nen Schwall Öl beim Rausschrauben raus haut obwohl das Rad im Ständer hängt ist da nix mit nachfüllen.


In einer kalten Werkstatt/Fabrik befüllt, in der warmen Werkstatt auf gemacht... kann passieren.


----------



## hans7 (7. Juni 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Wenn's da schon nen Schwall Öl beim Rausschrauben raus haut obwohl das Rad im Ständer hängt ist da nix mit nachfüllen.


Naja, im CTS selbst ist ja dann auch Öl drin, welches beim Wechsel mit dem CTS ebenfalls raus geht. Ist wahrscheinlich nur ein ml


----------



## Sloop (7. Juni 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> In einer kalten Werkstatt/Fabrik befüllt, in der warmen Werkstatt auf gemacht... kann passieren.


Beides draußen bei gleichen Bedingungen. Beim zweiten mal kam sogar noch mehr raus als beim ersten mal. So ganz überzeugt mich die Wechselei nicht. Werd wohl aber eh beim goldenen bleiben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Juni 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Beides draußen bei gleichen Bedingungen. Beim zweiten mal kam sogar noch mehr raus als beim ersten mal. So ganz überzeugt mich die Wechselei nicht. Werd wohl aber eh beim goldenen bleiben.


Einmal nicht richtig ausgefedert. Hier reichen ja schon mm um das Öl dann raus zu drücken.


----------



## crisotop (8. Juni 2022)

hans7 schrieb:


> @Orakel hat Recht:
> @Obsethed :
> Es gibt nur einen Offset der Gabeln, kannst dir das nachmessen sparen


Wie meinen? Formula bietet unterschiedliche Offsets je nach Laufradgröße an. Die schaffen nur nicht ihre Website aktuell zu halten


----------



## bananana_joe (13. Juni 2022)

Weiß jemand ob die Federn für 650B / 29 die identischen sind? Will für meine 140-160mm 29er die Soft Feder holen.

Gruß Marius


----------



## zerg10 (13. Juni 2022)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob die Federn für 650B / 29 die identischen sind? Will für meine 140-160mm 29er die Soft Feder holen.
> 
> Gruß Marius


Ja, sind für 27,5" und 29" gleich lang. Der Unterschied ist ein 2cm Plastikspacer, den man in der 29" Version verbaut.


----------



## bananana_joe (15. Juni 2022)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ja, sind für 27,5" und 29" gleich lang. Der Unterschied ist ein 2cm Plastikspacer, den man in der 29" Version verbaut.



Danke, welches Fett soll man für die Federn nehmen? 

Und noch was banales, bei meiner Gabel waren zwei Öle dabei, könnt ihr mir sagen welches ich für was verwende?  

Gruß Marius


----------



## hans7 (15. Juni 2022)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> Danke, welches Fett soll man für die Federn nehmen?
> 
> Und noch was banales, bei meiner Gabel waren zwei Öle dabei, könnt ihr mir sagen welches ich für was verwende?
> 
> Gruß Marius


Denke du hast eine silberne Flasche und eine weiße Flasche?

Das silberne ist für die Dämpfung und das Öl in der Weißen ist das Schmieröl für das Casting und für die Luftkammer bei den Air Gabeln.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (15. Juni 2022)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> Danke, welches Fett soll man für die Federn nehmen?
> 
> Und noch was banales, bei meiner Gabel waren zwei Öle dabei, könnt ihr mir sagen welches ich für was verwende?
> 
> Gruß Marius


Das in der grauen Flasche ist für die Dämpfung. Das andere ist Schmieröl (z. B. Lower leg Service und in die Luftkammer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sloop (16. Juni 2022)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> Danke, welches Fett soll man für die Federn nehmen?
> 
> Und noch was banales, bei meiner Gabel waren zwei Öle dabei, könnt ihr mir sagen welches ich für was verwende?
> 
> Gruß Marius


Bedienungsanleitungen gibt es nicht umsonst:
"1.3 Lubricants Use only hydraulic oil, lubricating oil and grease present in the kit sold by FORMULA. The kit includes: Idemitsu OJ01 hydraulic oil, Formula FX and Grease Formula Fork Seal. In the cartridge use only Idemitsu OJ01 hydraulic oil. When lubricating the legs and tubes, use only Formula FX.."


----------



## bananana_joe (16. Juni 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Bedienungsanleitungen gibt es nicht umsonst:
> "1.3 Lubricants Use only hydraulic oil, lubricating oil and grease present in the kit sold by FORMULA. The kit includes: Idemitsu OJ01 hydraulic oil, Formula FX and Grease Formula Fork Seal. In the cartridge use only Idemitsu OJ01 hydraulic oil. When lubricating the legs and tubes, use only Formula FX.."



In der owners manual auf der homepage finde ich das nicht. Danke.


----------



## Sloop (16. Juni 2022)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> In der owners manual auf der homepage finde ich das nicht. Danke.


Das ist genau DORT her.


			https://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/Selva-C-Owners-manual.pdf


----------



## H.B.O (20. Juni 2022)

Steht hier sicher irgendwo aber ich kanns nicht finden: Kann man auch andere Staubabstreifer ( racingbros oÄ) in der Selva verwenden ? Meine sind durch und die Qualität der Originalen ist meines Erachtens nicht so der Hammer.


----------



## crisotop (20. Juni 2022)

Ich hab nur die grünen 35mm SKF (ohne Lippe ursprünglich für RS) probiert und die passen nicht.

Die Dichtungen aus der Nero sind aber anscheinend auch SKF und laufen meiner Erfahrung nach besser


----------



## JayJayLenko (4. Juli 2022)

Servus miteinander, 
ich hab mir die Selva Coil 27,5" für mein Starling Swoop AM-Fully besorgt. Sie hat die 170mm Extended Federweg - kann man das auf 160mm nominal reduzieren durch den weißen Abstandshalter auf der Federseite?

Die Einbauhöhe ist ein wenig hoch so - ich bräuchte um 540mm mit 150mm Federweg.

Ich werde es erstmal so einbauen und testen, theoretisch bin ich auf der schweren Seite der medium Feder. Spricht ja auch nix gegen mehr SAG, oder?

Danke und Gruß
JayJay


----------



## Nordender (4. Juli 2022)

Du brauchst eine andere Federeinheit um auf 160 mm zu traveln. Habe das vor einiger Zeit bei meiner auch gemacht. Das Teil brauchst du: SB40232-00. Lag damals bei Cosmic bei 74,90 EUR.


----------



## JayJayLenko (4. Juli 2022)

Nordender schrieb:


> Du brauchst eine andere Federeinheit um auf 160 mm zu traveln. Habe das vor einiger Zeit bei meiner auch gemacht. Das Teil brauchst du: SB40232-00. Lag damals bei Cosmic bei 74,90 EUR.


Ah danke! Macht Sinn, dass die Negativfeder-Assembly kürzer ist.


----------



## bananana_joe (4. Juli 2022)

Zur Info: Fahre jetzt in meiner selva C die soft feder im last glen. Komme jetzt auf 23-24% SAG bei 83kg fahrfertig. Taugt mir wesentlich besser als die medium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trischi24 (6. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
zwei kurze Frage an die Selva-Experten zum Ölwechsel der Dämpferkartusche: 
1. Wie bekommt man das alte Öl aus der Kartusche raus? Öffnen, auf den Kopf drehen und warten bis es ausgelaufen ist, oder wird noch bspw. mit Alkohol ausspülen?
2. Kann das neue Öl im komplett montierten Zustand gewechselt werden oder muss die Gabel zerlegt werden wie im offiziellen Service-Video  von Formula.

Cheers, Tristan


----------



## intrasurg (6. September 2022)

Es gibt von Formula ein eigenes Video zum Ölwechsel der Dämpfereinheit. Darin wird auch genau gezeigt, wie man sie entleert. Zum füllen benötigt man einen Aufsatz, der in den einschlägigen Shops zu haben ist.
Für den Service muss die Kartusche ausgebaut werden.


----------



## MK83 (6. September 2022)

Die Gabel selbst muss man mit etwas Geschick nicht zerlegen. Ich habe die Stahlfeder entfernt und die Gabel etwas zusammengedrückt. Anschließend die untere Schraube entfernen (Achtung auf das Öl) und danach mit dem Vielkant die Kartusche selbst losschrauben.
Nach dem Ölwechsel die Kartusche einsetzen und zuerst die untere Schraube festziehen (Gabel ist noch immer etwas komprimiert). Nun die richtige Menge Öl in das Tauchrohr einbringen und die Kartusche festschrauben.


----------



## Osti (8. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine 29" Selva C mit 160mm im quasi Neuzustand übrig, suche aber auch eine 130mm Selva Air Version. Falls jemand in die andere Richtung tauschen mag, bitte Bescheid geben.


----------



## freetourer (8. September 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe eine 29" Selva C mit 160mm im quasi Neuzustand übrig, suche aber auch eine 130mm Selva Air Version. Falls jemand in die andere Richtung tauschen mag, bitte Bescheid geben.



Da habe ich evtl Interesse.

Habe eine neue Selva S mit 140mm


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (11. September 2022)

Hat jemand evtl eine soft Feder übrig für 170mm selva?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. September 2022)

Selva S Extended 29'' für 455,- inkl. Versand mit Code RCZSEL.

Edit: Schon weg.


----------



## Remux (4. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin einer derjenigen, die bei günstig stehendem Monde im Gesang von Jungfrauen eine Selva S 29 von RCZ bekommen. Ich hätte da eine Frage bezüglich Bremsscheibe. 
Offiziell gibt Formula die Selva bis 223mm frei. Fährt das jemand bzw. mit welchem Adapter?
Ich hab aufm Levo eine 220er Centerline Scheibe und weiß noch nicht ob die Selva im Enduro die Lyrik Ultimate oder die Rhythm 36 ausm Levo ersetzen wird. Die 220er Scheiben würde ich aber zumindest im Ebike gerne weiterfahren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Oktober 2022)

Es gibt einen Formula Adapter mit +63 oder den von Galfer. Damit kannst du die 223 fahren. Einen +60 Adapter gibt es leider nicht. 

Blöderweise hat es Formula verpasst, seinen Gabeln einen PM7 Mount zu spendieren. 

Ich habe übrigens auch eine der 450,- Gabeln bei RCZ bestellt. Wird wohl nächstes Jahr irgendwann kommen.


----------



## Remux (5. Oktober 2022)

Dann werd ich wohl die Lyrik ins Ebike stecken müssen und die Selva im Mega testen. Ist ja eh nicht absehbar ob das eine normale oder extended wird. Fürs Levo bräucht ich 160mm. Wenn die im Mega nicht taugt, wirds halt ne ZEB übern Winter.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Dann werd ich wohl die Lyrik ins Ebike stecken müssen und die Selva im Mega testen. Ist ja eh nicht absehbar ob das eine normale oder extended wird. Fürs Levo bräucht ich 160mm. Wenn die im Mega nicht taugt, wirds halt ne ZEB übern Winter.


Es stand doch in der Beschreibung, dass es eine Extended ist und die kannst du zwischen 160 und 170mm traveln.


----------



## Remux (5. Oktober 2022)

Wo stand das denn? Wegen den 170mm?


----------



## topsel (5. Oktober 2022)

170mm ... muss also die extended sein


----------



## Remux (5. Oktober 2022)

Passt auch, dann kommts wsl ins Enduro oder das Levo bekommt 10mm mehr. Die 160-170 stimmen dann aber auch nicht sondern 170-180   
Wobei man bei RCZ ja nie weiß, vielleicht kommt auch ne 160er 🤣


----------



## topsel (5. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Die 160-170 stimmen dann aber auch nicht sondern 170-180


Doch, die 29er exteded kann "nur" 160-170


----------



## jammerlappen (10. Oktober 2022)

Kann man bei der Selva entspannt den Airshaft von extended auf normal tauschen? Oder ne 170er 27,5er Selva S auf 160mm Coil umbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Oktober 2022)

Ich weiß, dass es hier irgendwo steht aber ich finde es nicht mehr. Wann und was wurde denn bei der Selva an der Krone geändert. Kam das im selben Atemzug als auch die 29er Extended Version verfügbar wurde?


----------



## jammerlappen (11. Oktober 2022)

Formula hat mal schnell geantwortet:



> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for contacting us.
> 
> ...


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Oktober 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es hier irgendwo steht aber ich finde es nicht mehr. Wann und was wurde denn bei der Selva an der Krone geändert. Kam das im selben Atemzug als auch die 29er Extended Version verfügbar wurde?


Die neue Krone wird bei den Gabeln mit 43/37mm Offset benutzt und die 29er Extended hat schon die neue Krone.


----------



## zymnokxx (13. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe noch eine Selva abzugeben:
Lila Selva S 29er mit 160mm im Bikemarkt


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Oktober 2022)

Bei rcz gibt es die 27,5er Selva S gerade wieder für 414 incl Versand (Code rczvf2) :




__





						Formula – Les meilleurs prix chez RCZ Bike Shop
					

Tous les produits de freinage VTT Formula, adaptateurs, plaquettes, durites et accessoires aux meilleurs prix chez RCZ Bikeshop.




					go.mail-coach.com
				



Und die 29er für 500 (rczsel):




__





						Formula – Les meilleurs prix chez RCZ Bike Shop
					

Tous les produits de freinage VTT Formula, adaptateurs, plaquettes, durites et accessoires aux meilleurs prix chez RCZ Bikeshop.




					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2022)

Bei Alutech gibt es die 29er mit rotem Ventil, ohne weiteres Zubehör für 550,- Da würde ich nun eher zuschlagen. Die ersten Formulas im Newsletter waren da noch billiger.


----------



## KILLERBIKER (13. Oktober 2022)

Wenn ich da die 140er nehme, dann kann ich die mit den Spacern die in der Gabel sind auf 150mm traveln richtig? 
Und rotes Ventil ist das das mittlere?


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2022)

KILLERBIKER schrieb:


> Wenn ich da die 140er nehme, dann kann ich die mit den Spacern die in der Gabel sind auf 150mm traveln richtig?
> Und rotes Ventil ist das das mittlere?


Ja. Du kannst sie mithilfe von Spacern traveln. Da sie aber ohne weiteres Zubehör kommt, musst du diese kaufen. Edit: Halt mal! Du kaufst eine 140er. Die müsste 2 Spacer drin haben, denn sie geht ja bis 160 zu traveln. Diese werden eingeklipst. Nimmst du einen raus, kommst du auf 150. Dazu brauchst du aber geeignetes Öl für die Lowers.

Das Rote ist hier aufgeführt.


----------



## paulderpete (18. Oktober 2022)

Ein Vollidiot hat mir eine Feder zugesandt in einem DIN A5 Umschlag,diese also um knapp 180 Grad geknickt. Sie sieht nun so aus.

Geht das wieder weg oder bleibt das dauerhaft?
Hat Jemand genaue Ahnung?

Ich als Laie denke mir,dass das nach 1 Woche wohl eher so bleiben wird.

Weiß jemand etwas anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (18. Oktober 2022)

paulderpete schrieb:


> Ein Vollidiot hat mir eine Feder zugesandt in einem DIN A5 Umschlag,diese also um knapp 180 Grad geknickt. Sie sieht nun so aus.
> 
> Geht das wieder weg oder bleibt das dauerhaft?
> Hat Jemand genaue Ahnung?
> ...


Wenigstens hat er sie nicht zerflext. 🙈


----------



## paulderpete (18. Oktober 2022)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Wenigstens hat er sie nicht zerflext. 🙈




Der war gut 😄😄😄👍


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Oktober 2022)

Das ist keine formula Feder oder? Alle die ich bisher hatte sahen anders aus.

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Knick weg geht bzw. irgendwie auch nicht, dass es vom Versand kommt.


----------



## AMSel130 (18. Oktober 2022)

Versuch es zurück zu biegen. Der Stahl wurde über seine Streckgrenze gebogen. D.h. über die Grenze der Elastizität. Biegt sich von alleine sicher nicht zurück


----------



## paulderpete (18. Oktober 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Das ist keine formula Feder oder? Alle die ich bisher hatte sahen anders aus.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Knick weg geht bzw. irgendwie auch nicht, dass es vom Versand kommt.



Doch es kommt vom Versand,denn ich habe ihn in dieser Form zusammengeklebt aus einem DIN A5 Umschlag geholt: "U"

Noch Fragen?


----------



## RazeBoD (19. Oktober 2022)

Kann man die Selva s 160mm 29" auch auf 170mm traveln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILLERBIKER (19. Oktober 2022)

Leider nein, es gibt die Gabeln nur in 120-160 und 170-180 .

VGK


----------



## topsel (19. Oktober 2022)

KILLERBIKER schrieb:


> Leider nein, es gibt die Gabeln nur in 120-160 und 170-180 .
> 
> VGK


Nein, die 29er kann laut HP 120-160 und die extended 160-170 ...

Leider weiß ich nicht, ob man den Unterschied zwischen normal und extended von außen erkennen kann ...


----------



## RazeBoD (19. Oktober 2022)

Ok verstehe.
Das ist leider Schade.


----------



## bubble blower (26. Oktober 2022)

Bis dato hatte die extended doch eine andere Krone ohne die seitlichen Aussparungen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Oktober 2022)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Bis dato hatte die extended doch eine andere Krone ohne die seitlichen Aussparungen.


Mit der 29er Extended kam die neue Krone. Die gibt es nicht mit der Alten.


----------



## trischi24 (3. November 2022)

MK83 schrieb:


> Die Gabel selbst muss man mit etwas Geschick nicht zerlegen. Ich habe die Stahlfeder entfernt und die Gabel etwas zusammengedrückt. Anschließend die untere Schraube entfernen (Achtung auf das Öl) und danach mit dem Vielkant die Kartusche selbst losschrauben.
> Nach dem Ölwechsel die Kartusche einsetzen und zuerst die untere Schraube festziehen (Gabel ist noch immer etwas komprimiert). Nun die richtige Menge Öl in das Tauchrohr einbringen und die Kartusche festschrauben.


Sodele ihr lieben, 
Seit dem war viel Arbeit, Urlaub, Corona und normal krank. Hab diese Woche sowohl das Öl im Casting als auch das Dämpfungsöl getauscht. War tatsächlich recht einfach. Testfahrt außerhalb der Hofeinfahrt steht morgen oder Samstag an. Ich berichte 😁
Grüße


----------



## AMSel130 (4. November 2022)

Ich verkaufe gerade meinen CTS Kit.






						Ersatzteile: 618 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Ersatzteile ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 618 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. November 2022)

AMSel130 schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe gerade meinen CTS Kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unter dem Link komme ich nur auf die Kategorie. Du hast nur eine Selva als Anzeige.


----------



## AMSel130 (5. November 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Unter dem Link komme ich nur auf die Kategorie. Du hast nur eine Selva als Anzeige.


Ja, du warst leider zu spät dran. Alle weg 😅


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. November 2022)

AMSel130 schrieb:


> Ja, du warst leider zu spät dran. Alle weg 😅


Nicht schlimm. Ich weiß ja, was ich brauche. D.h. das blaue CTS mit dem Coil Umbau und Winteröl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (6. November 2022)

Ist denn jemand mal die Selva im Vergleich zur neuen Lyrik gefahren und kann berichten?


----------



## trischi24 (8. November 2022)

Sodele, 
hier noch mein kurzer Öl-Erfahrungsbericht falls es irgendwen interessiert. 
Öl in der Kartusche: R.S.P. Damp Champ Gabelöl 2,5 WT
Schmieröl in den Lowers: Motul 101142 Fork Oil Expert, Light
Der Öltausch in der Kartusche war entspannt, wer einen Lower-Leg-Service kann kriegt das auch definitiv gut hin. Habe in Summe knapp 2h dafür gebraucht, mit Kaffee trinken nebenher  
Funktion bei 0°C - 15°C ist erste Sahne, kein Verhärten der Gabel. Wie erwartet etwas schnellerer Rebound als vorher, dafür etwas weniger Dämpfung.

Grüße


----------



## Xyz79 (8. November 2022)

Sloop schrieb:


> Doch. Einfach bei Formula anfragen. Die Antworten dir ratz fatz und du bekommst die folgende Auflistung:
> RATE SPRING SELVA C (in KG) FOR CLASSIC BIKE :
> 
> Less than 55 : Hyper Soft (part number SB40254-00)
> ...


Gibt es die super soft Feder wirklich?
In den Shops geht es immer bei soft los. Zumindest hab ich die bisher nirgendwo gesehen. 
Ich fahre die softe Feder bei um die 75 kg und egal was ich anstelle bleiben in der Regel 3 bis 4cm Federweg übrig. Ob ballern am Reschensee oder was auch immer. Letztens erst in Olpe das kleinere Roadgap verkackt und voll im Flat gelandet. Ergebnis 3cm übrig. Nicht das die Gabel sich schlecht anfühlt. Aber etwa mehr Federwegsausnutzung bei sowas wäre ja nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (8. November 2022)

Ob es die super soft wirklich gibt .
Komme Fahrfertig auf 78kg. Mit der Soft feder ständig durchschläge. 
Mit der Medium Feder komm ich auf max. 14cm von 16.
Wobei ich da bisher einen Durchschlag hatte. Dabei wäre ich aber auch fast über den Lenker gegangen


----------



## Xyz79 (8. November 2022)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Ob es die super soft wirklich gibt .
> Komme Fahrfertig auf 78kg. Mit der Soft feder ständig durchschläge.
> Mit der Medium Feder komm ich auf max. 14cm von 16.
> Wobei ich da bisher einen Durchschlag hatte. Dabei wäre ich aber auch fast über den Lenker gegangen


Die würde ich lieber mal probieren als auf Verdacht ne Öhlins. Zumal die Öhlins das doppelte kosten. Falls es sie denn gibt.


----------



## jammerlappen (8. November 2022)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Gibt es die super soft Feder wirklich?
> In den Shops geht es immer bei soft los. Zumindest hab ich die bisher nirgendwo gesehen.
> Ich fahre die softe Feder bei um die 75 kg und egal was ich anstelle bleiben in der Regel 3 bis 4cm Federweg übrig. Ob ballern am Reschensee oder was auch immer. Letztens erst in Olpe das kleinere Roadgap verkackt und voll im Flat gelandet. Ergebnis 3cm übrig. Nicht das die Gabel sich schlecht anfühlt. Aber etwa mehr Federwegsausnutzung bei sowas wäre ja nicht verkehrt.





Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Ob es die super soft wirklich gibt .
> Komme Fahrfertig auf 78kg. Mit der Soft feder ständig durchschläge.
> Mit der Medium Feder komm ich auf max. 14cm von 16.
> Wobei ich da bisher einen Durchschlag hatte. Dabei wäre ich aber auch fast über den Lenker gegangen


Ihr solltet Federn tauschen


----------



## Xyz79 (8. November 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ihr solltet Federn tauschen


😂
Der war gut.


----------



## _Hagen_ (8. November 2022)

Ahoi, habe auch das Problem, dass mir die Gabel zu progressiv ist,
fahre auch die Soft-Feder (>80kg)  und konnte nie die letzten 3-4cm des Federwegs nutzen,
egal wie ich sie "mißhandelt" habe (Reschen, Latsch, ...) -
Auch wird sie immer progressiver ab der Hälfte des Federwegs - soweit 
ich sie überhaupt reindrücken kann - "Linear" ist irgendwie anders.....

Gut, in der ersten Phase ist sie "prima-sensibel", wie es Coil-mässig sein sollte !

Ich denke, es liegt prinzipiell am "Schaft" mit der Feder drin 
- der ist halt "Luftdicht" abgeschlossen - somit eine Stahlfeder + Progressivität der Luftkammer
Etwas Progressivität ist ja gut, aber dadrinne gibt es keine ausgebufften Strömungs-Kanäle 
für das Luftvolumen - dies wird m.E. halt nur stumpf komprimiert, bis es nicht mehr geht.... 

Hab auf Tip vom Formula-Service jetzt einen O-Ring zur Negativ-Feder herausgenommen
so dass die Kammer Volumenmässig vergrössert wird --> weniger Progessivität (stelle ich mir halt so vor)
Hab es aber noch nicht ausprobieren können - hilft das nicht, ist das schon schlimm.

Warum steht 170mm drauf, wenn's dann doch eine stabile _verkappte AM-Gabel_ 
mit max. 130-140mm Federweg ist....


----------



## Xyz79 (8. November 2022)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Ahoi, habe auch das Problem, dass mir die Gabel zu progressiv ist,
> fahre auch die Soft-Feder (>80kg)  und konnte nie die letzten 3-4cm des Federwegs nutzen,
> egal wie ich sie "mißhandelt" habe (Reschen, Latsch, ...) -
> Auch wird sie immer progressiver ab der Hälfte des Federwegs - soweit
> ...


Du meinst die Dichtung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (8. November 2022)

Finde ich schon krass. Ich hatte die härteste Feder drin, die es von Öhlins gibt und bin immer noch zu oft durchgeschlagen bei damals 95 kg.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (8. November 2022)

Finde die Abstufungen irgendwie zu groß. 
Mit der Soft Feder hatte ich selbst auf dem Bergkastel Trail in Nauders etliche durchschläge. 
Mit der Medium nutze ich in Finale oder in Klino auf der Downhill ca 14cm wenns normal läuft.


----------



## Xyz79 (8. November 2022)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Finde die Abstufungen irgendwie zu groß.
> Mit der Soft Feder hatte ich selbst auf dem Bergkastel Trail in Nauders etliche durchschläge.
> Mit der Medium nutze ich in Finale oder in Klino auf der Downhill ca 14cm wenns normal läuft.


Mir bleiben auf dem Bunker selbst noch gut 4cm über. Bei vielleicht 3kg weniger.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. November 2022)

Ich habe keine Ahnung was dann bei meiner Selva C falsch lief. Ich habe auf meinen Hometrails jede Feder zum durchschlagen gebracht. Das führte so weit, dass ich sie verkaufte, weil sie mir nicht passte in dieser Hinsicht. Kann es sein, dass die 170er 29'' anders ist? Ich hatte ja gleich die erste Selva C 160mm die raus kam.


----------



## Xyz79 (9. November 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung was dann bei meiner Selva C falsch lief. Ich habe auf meinen Hometrails jede Feder zum durchschlagen gebracht. Das führte so weit, dass ich sie verkaufte, weil sie mir nicht passte in dieser Hinsicht. Kann es sein, dass die 170er 29'' anders ist? Ich hatte ja gleich die erste Selva C 160mm die raus kam.


Kann mir nicht vorstellen das da was anders ist. Meine ist ne 170 27.5 von 2018.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (9. November 2022)

Bei mir das gleiche mit dem übrig bleibenden Federweg. Durchschlag konnte ich noch keinen provozieren. Werden mit medium noch mit soft Feder jetzt. Aber mal schauen im bikepark. Sag hat sich zwischen den neuen Federn auch nicht viel getan. Halber cm, mehr nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (9. November 2022)

Ihr verwechselt aber nicht zufällig alle die noch sichtbare Standrohrlänge mit noch verfügbarem Federweg.....?


----------



## Xyz79 (9. November 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ihr verwechselt aber nicht zufällig alle die noch sichtbare Standrohrlänge mit noch verfügbarem Federweg.....?


Nein. Meine hat ohne Feder ca 1cm sichtbare Standrohrlänge über wenn sie auf Block geht.


----------



## _Hagen_ (9. November 2022)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Du meinst die Dichtung?



genau die

@Ihr verwechselt aber nicht zufällig alle die noch sichtbare Standrohrlänge ...
    Nein -> wenn man die/das Topcap auf der Federseite demontiert 
                  (wie beim Federwechsel) und die Gabel zusammendrückt hat man 
                 den effektiven/nutzbaren Weg - wie bereits geschrieben, verleiben da so ca. 1cm


----------



## _Hagen_ (9. November 2022)

,,,ganz vergessen: das mir der Service geantwortet:

_First, you need to know that your fork is not going completely down? 17mm will always remain as not effective. (if you put out the coil and you go down with the tubes, you will see it).

So finally you are not going so far to use the complete travel.

Now if you want it more linear and less progressive, you will need to put out the o'ring on the piston (indicated by the blue arrow below)_


----------



## civiliaen (9. November 2022)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand über 3Air in der Selva nachgedacht?  Vielleicht sogar ausprobiert?


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. November 2022)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1582690
> ,,,ganz vergessen: das mir der Service geantwortet:
> 
> _First, you need to know that your fork is not going completely down? 17mm will always remain as not effective. (if you put out the coil and you go down with the tubes, you will see it).
> ...


Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das dann ordentlich anfängt zu klappern.


----------



## Xyz79 (9. November 2022)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1582690
> ,,,ganz vergessen: das mir der Service geantwortet:
> 
> _First, you need to know that your fork is not going completely down? 17mm will always remain as not effective. (if you put out the coil and you go down with the tubes, you will see it).
> ...


Gib mal ein Feedback wenn du getestet hast. Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## _swissrider (10. November 2022)

civiliaen schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand über 3Air in der Selva nachgedacht?  Vielleicht sogar ausprobiert?



Ja, mit dem 3-air Teil der Nero probiert, denn die Abschlusskappen haben das gleiche Gewinde. Klappt aber nicht, da die Rohre der Nero eine andere Wandstärke haben und der Kolben des 3-air Einsatzes nicht dichtet. Ebenso sind bei der Selva die Rohre im Klemmungsbereich mit der Krone verjüngt (dort klemmt das ganze etwas) und man müsste wohl mit einer eigenständigen Hülse arbeiten (à la MRP oder RUNT) oder den Kolben dem Innendurchmesser der Selva anpassen und irgendwie von unten einführen.

Nach Umbau auf Selva C hat sich dieser Wunsch (bei mir mehr Gegenhalt im mittleren Federweg) aber komplett erledigt. Die Selva C erfüllt meine Erwartungen komplett und ist viel einfacher in der Handhabung. Feder rein, ab und zu einen Service und kein Gefummel mit 3 verschiedenen Drücken... hat mich bei der 2-air schon genervt. Mit 78kg und Medium Feder warte ich noch auf einen harten Durchschlag, hab  noch keinen wirklich provozieren können. Auf den heimischen Trails aller Art brauch ich mit der 160mm Version nomalerweise etwa 140mm. Ans Ende vom Federweg bin ich schon gelangt, aber nie einen wirklichen spürbaren harten Durchschlag (mit goldenem CTS) erlebt. Einzig den Rebound hab ich neu geshimmt auf schnelleren Hi-Speed Rebound, da bei mir noch die "alte" Kartusche von 2019 verbaut ist.

Die Selva C kann ja theoretisch auch noch etwas mehr Progression getunt werden mit der doch noch verfügbaren Luftkammer (mehr Öl oder ev. mit eigenbau Tokens) oder halt über die CTS.


----------



## trischi24 (10. November 2022)

_swissrider schrieb:


> Einzig den Rebound hab ich neu geshimmt auf schnelleren Hi-Speed Rebound, da bei mir noch die "alte" Kartusche von 2019 verbaut ist.


Hi, 
magst du dazu mal noch 2 Sätze sagen wie du das gemacht hast, und wie du den Shim gewählt hast?
Grüße


----------



## bbkp (10. November 2022)

ich habe eine slva R und möchte im winter das silberne cts verbauen, mit der hoffnung dass die gabel bei niedrigen temperaturen weniger bockig wird, ie ich will nicht mit oelviskositaet  herumscheissern.
auch den luftdruck in der negativ kammer werd ich erhöhen.

aber das "silber" dass ich bekommen habe schaut irgendwie sehr golden aus:








habe nun herausgefunden dass das silberne auch unter "desert" ausgewiesen wird.
hat jemand beide und kann mir sagen wie sie sich unterscheiden sollten,  z.b bohrungen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _swissrider (10. November 2022)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Hi,
> magst du dazu mal noch 2 Sätze sagen wie du das gemacht hast, und wie du den Shim gewählt hast?
> Grüße


Der Stack in "alten" Standardkonfiguration ist folgendermassen:
Kolben - 12mm - 12mm - 12mm - 11mm - 10mm - 8mm

Neu hab ich folgendes geändert
Kolben - 12mm - 10mm - 8mm - 11mm

Also 2x 12mm Durchmesser Shims raus und die oberen 3 neu angeordnet. Das sollte etwa der "neuen" Konfiguration von Formula entsprechen. Aber der Kolben wurde auch überarbeitet, nicht nur der Stack in der Serie. Der neue hat deutlich mehr Flussfläche.

Man könnte es noch schneller tunen, aber bisher find ich's ganz dufte.

Öl hab ich beibehalten mit dem originalen OJ, da ich erst den Test in der anderen Kartusche vom Winterbike abschliessen will. Die "Wintergabel" (17er Ur-Selva) läuft seit einem Jahr mit Motorex Racing Shock Oil , hab die aber noch nicht wieder aufgemacht um die Dichtungen anzuschauen. Läuft aber soweit ganz gut.


----------



## Xyz79 (10. November 2022)

Hab jetzt mal bei BC angefragt ob die mir die super soft Feder bestellen. Laut email Kontakt zu cosmic gibt es die wirklich. Mal schauen inwieweit ich den Federweg dann besser nutze.


----------



## Xyz79 (11. November 2022)

Mal mit nem Kumpel gesprochen der nen Fox36 marzochi coil Umbau fährt. Da ist der Kolben nicht abgedichtet. Das mit der Dichtung rausnehmen versuche ich ggf auch mal bzw schau ich mir mal an wie kippelig der Kolben ohne Dichtung sitzt.


----------



## bbkp (11. November 2022)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Mal mit nem Kumpel gesprochen der nen Fox36 marzochi coil Umbau fährt. Da ist der Kolben nicht abgedichtet. Das mit der Dichtung rausnehmen versuche ich ggf auch mal bzw schau ich mir mal an wie kippelig der Kolben ohne Dichtung sitzt.






das schaut mir aber schon nach dichtung aus.


----------



## Xyz79 (11. November 2022)

bbkp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1584190
> 
> das schaut mir aber schon nach dichtung aus.


Er meint da dichtet nichts zu 100% ab. 

Hab bei der Selva eben mal die Dichtung entfernt. Werd ich morgen mal testen.


----------



## Xyz79 (12. November 2022)

Heute mal ne kurze Runde mit ohne Dichtung gedreht. Fühlt sich erst mal linearer und gut an. Federwegsausnutzung scheint auch etwas besser zu sein. Wobei ich mir da noch kein abschließendes Bild aufgrund nur 2 trails erlauben mag. 
Ohne Dichtung klappert der Kolben leider etwas. Hab die Dichtung jetzt mal etwas bearbeitet und wieder eingebaut. Morgen werd ich diese Variante mal testen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. November 2022)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ohne Dichtung klappert der Kolben leider etwas.


War ja klar. Finde ich schon etwas krass, dass Formula so eine "wird passend gemacht" Lösung vorschlägt. Hat für mich nix Professionelles.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (12. November 2022)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Heute mal ne kurze Runde mit ohne Dichtung gedreht. Fühlt sich erst mal linearer und gut an. Federwegsausnutzung scheint auch etwas besser zu sein. Wobei ich mir da noch kein abschließendes Bild aufgrund nur 2 trails erlauben mag.
> Ohne Dichtung klappert der Kolben leider etwas. Hab die Dichtung jetzt mal etwas bearbeitet und wieder eingebaut. Morgen werd ich diese Variante mal testen.


Welche Dichtung hast du rausgenommen?


----------



## Xyz79 (12. November 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Welche Dichtung hast du rausgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (14. November 2022)

So. Hab die Dichtung wieder eingesetzt ( mit dem Messer bearbeitet das sie dem Kolben Führung gibt aber trotzdem nicht ganz dichtet). Klappern ist weg. Kein Unterschied von der Performance zu ganz ohne Dichtung. Federweg wird etwas besser genutzt. Hatte gestern noch 3,5cm über. Keine Sprünge. Nur. Steilstücke, größere Wurzeln und Steine. Da blieb sonst bei 2m Drops mehr Federweg ungenutzt.


----------



## _swissrider (14. November 2022)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> So. Hab die Dichtung wieder eingesetzt ( mit dem Messer bearbeitet das sie dem Kolben Führung gibt aber trotzdem nicht ganz dichtet). Klappern ist weg. Kein Unterschied von der Performance zu ganz ohne Dichtung. Federweg wird etwas besser genutzt. Hatte gestern noch 3,5cm über. Keine Sprünge. Nur. Steilstücke, größere Wurzeln und Steine. Da blieb sonst bei 2m Drops mehr Federweg ungenutzt.


Fährst du immer noch den grüen CTS?


----------



## Xyz79 (14. November 2022)

_swissrider schrieb:


> Fährst du immer noch den grüen CTS?


Ne. In der coil mittlerweile das desert. Also das softeste Cts was es gibt.


----------



## bubble blower (17. November 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> War ja klar. Finde ich schon etwas krass, dass Formula so eine "wird passend gemacht" Lösung vorschlägt. Hat für mich nix Professionelles.


Das fand ich auch bei deren Hinweisen, wie man die u.U. sehr ausgeprägte Zugstufe bei niedrigen Temperaturen "beheben" solle.
Fährt hier eigentlich noch einer die Gabel in der Variante "S"? Scheint ja neben Coil und R eher sehr selten zu sein.


----------



## Xyz79 (18. November 2022)

Haben eure Selvas eigentlich alle den angegebenen Federweg? Meine 170er hat effektiv nur 160.


----------



## bubble blower (18. November 2022)

Meine hat 173mm ... ohne Luft! Habe sie noch nie auf Block bekommen, nur relativ nah dran, immer bottomless feeling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (24. Dezember 2022)

Meine goldene Selva ist im Bikemarkt. 
Ich teste jetzt mal die Z1 coil.


----------



## Stefan_78 (24. Dezember 2022)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Das fand ich auch bei deren Hinweisen, wie man die u.U. sehr ausgeprägte Zugstufe bei niedrigen Temperaturen "beheben" solle.
> Fährt hier eigentlich noch einer die Gabel in der Variante "S"? Scheint ja neben Coil und R eher sehr selten zu sein.


Hallo, Ich fahre eine Selva S und bin Mega zufrieden


Xyz79 schrieb:


> Haben eure Selvas eigentlich alle den angegebenen Federweg? Meine 170er hat effektiv nur 160.



Meine hab ich auch erst maximal auf 165mm bekommen durch einen Fahrfehler


----------



## Tyrolens (28. Dezember 2022)

Einige berichten, dass das Öl, dass man in die Federkammer kippen soll, sehr schnell nach unten ins Casting verschwindet. Das ist bei mir nachweislich auch bei Fett (Slick Kick) so. 
Der Kolben dort dichtet nur über einen O-Ring ab. Den habe ich heute mal gegen einen Quadring getauscht. Mal sehen, wie's damit funktioniert. Die Feder hat die Standrohr-Innenseite schon ein wenig zerkratzt und Quadringe sind bekannt dafür, ein ungünstiges Losbrechmoment zu haben oder generell vergleichsweise hohe Reibung zu erzeugen. 
Trotzdem ist es einen Versuch wert, finde ich und ja auch schnell zurück gebaut.


----------



## crossboss (28. Dezember 2022)

Mal ne Frage weil ich nix passendes finde...gibt es für die Selva eigentlich noch andere Staubabstreifer, anderer Hersteller? Ich habe bisher nur die Originalteile von Formula gefunden. Enduro Bearing baut scheinbar keine für die Selva, laut Herstellerliste.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (28. Dezember 2022)

ARIETE Abstreifer I Dust Wiper I kompatibel Fox 36mm ab 2016, 31,90 €
					

Reibungsreduzierende Abstreifer von ARIETE. Perfekt fr deinen Federgabel Service. Passend zu Fox, Rock Shox, DVO, Suntour, Marzocchi, BOS und vielen mehr!




					trailfire-bikes.de
				




Mir sind nur diese noch bekannt. 
Habe allerdings keine Erfahrung damit


----------



## crossboss (28. Dezember 2022)

ok 
danke!


----------



## Tyrolens (28. Dezember 2022)

Die neueste Abstreifer Generation ist top. Kein Vergleich zu denen, die zb vor 3 Jahren verwendet wurden.


----------



## crossboss (28. Dezember 2022)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die neueste Abstreifer Generation ist top. Kein Vergleich zu denen, die zb vor 3 Jahren verwendet wurden.


meinst du  ebenfalls Ariete Abstreifer?


----------



## Tyrolens (28. Dezember 2022)

Ah, sorry, die von Formula keine ich. 
Hab' sie bei R2 bestellt. 



			https://r2-bike.com/FORMULA-Staubabstreifer-Stanchion-Seal-Kit-Set-fuer-Thirty-Five-Nero-Selva-Selva-R


----------



## Orakel (28. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir wurden bei dem Service von LemonShox SKF Staubabstreifer verbaut…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTotal (30. Dezember 2022)

Die erste Serie der Selva Abstreifer war nicht so prickelnd. Als Alternative gab es dann für eine kurze Zeit passende Abstreifer von SKF. Eigentlich für die Nero...passen aber natürlich auch in die Selva. Diese sind allerdings leider nirgends mehr zu bekommen.
Die aktuellen Abstreifer von Formula sollen deutlich besser sein als die erste Serie.
Kann ich persönlich aber nicht beurteilen, da ich mein Lager mit den SKF gefüllt habe....die funktionieren wunderbar


----------



## cbtp (1. Januar 2023)

Kennt jemand eine kompatible Steckachse? Bzw. Nachbausteckachse? Bzw. weiß woher ich sonst die Originalsteckachsen für einen vernünftigen Preis herbekomme? Hebel brauch ich nicht, aber 70€ die ich bei einem Ebayshop nur für die Achse gesehen hab, finde ich auch recht hart ...


----------



## Tyrolens (1. Januar 2023)

Die alte ist nicht mehr zu retten? 

Die Teilenummer ist SB40154-00. Listenpreis so um die 56 Euro.

Bestellen kann das jeder Shop, sofern er halbwegs motiviert ist. R2, BC, ...


----------



## trischi24 (1. Januar 2023)

cbtp schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine kompatible Steckachse? Bzw. Nachbausteckachse? Bzw. weiß woher ich sonst die Originalsteckachsen für einen vernünftigen Preis herbekomme? Hebel brauch ich nicht, aber 70€ die ich bei einem Ebayshop nur für die Achse gesehen hab, finde ich auch recht hart ...


Suchst du die hier? 
Edit: sorry, falsche Einbau reite.


----------



## intrasurg (1. Januar 2023)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Suchst du die hier?


Achtung, ist für 100 mm Einbaubreite, also non-Boost!


----------



## crossboss (2. Januar 2023)

Gibt es für die Formulare Selva / eigentlich auch längere Führungsbuchsen als die , für meine Geschmack etwas sehr kurzen Originale. Die schlagen 2 Mal im Jahr aus bei meinen 100kg , trotz guter Pflege und


----------



## Tyrolens (2. Januar 2023)

OEM leider nicht. Da hat sogar die Nero die gleichen Buchsen wie die Selva. 

Selbst wenn die längeren Buchsen der Boxxer passen würden, fehlt wahrscheinlich noch immer der passend längere Sitz.


----------



## crossboss (2. Januar 2023)

Danke Tyrolens!
2 Buchsen übereinander ginge das vom Sitz her? habe es noch nicht ausgemessen. gabel ist gerade bei Cosmic Sports fürs einpressen. Da frage ich mal nach in der Servicewerkstatt.


----------



## Tyrolens (2. Januar 2023)

Du bist um einen Tag zu spät dran. 
Gerade gestern hatte ich das Casting abgezogen. 
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass das geht. 


Wurde das Selva XL Projekt eigentlich eingestellt? Hab schon lange keine Teamfahrer mehr mit der XL rum fahren gesehen.
Ev. gab's doch keinen markt für eine leichte Enduro Doppelbrückengabel mit 180 mm Federweg.
Gekauft wird alles ab 37 mm Standrohrdurchmesser.  


EXT verbaut übrigens bei der neuen Era 180/190 längere Buchsen (laut Hersteller). Finde ich gut, dass man sich da Gedanken macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koroviev (3. Januar 2023)

Guten Tag,
zwischen einer Formula Selva und einer Lyrik RC 2.1 in 27,5'' was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------

